#ubuntu-se 2011-04-11
<fgh> var ju inge vidare smidigt program
<fgh> rtorrent
<amelia> det är väl smidigt?
<amelia> fgh: man får ju läsa lite i dokumentationen så man lär sig hur man ska använda det, men sen är det sjukt smidigt. är ju visserligen inte peka och klicka, men det var ju till terminalen du ville ha då är den lätt bästa alternativet.
<realubot> amelia: Man måste ha fritid också amelia. Inte bra att bara jobba.
<realubot> fgh: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<realubot> amelia: Fixa ett jobb till mig då.
<realubot> Så jag kan arbeta och göra rätt för mig här i livet.
<realubot> Jag visste inte att musen kom så tidigt som 1963.
<fgh> amelia: man ska väl inte behöva läsa dokumentation för att dra ner en torrent
<dagon_> vill du inte kunna programmet så
<fgh> nej jag vill tanka torrent
<dagon_> installera windows då
<dagon_> så slipper du lära dig nåt
<fgh> ?
<dagon_> det brukar höra till att när man skaffar sig nåt så läser man manualen
<fgh> nej?
<dagon_> jaså?
<fgh> mm
<dagon_> självklart läser man manualen
<dagon_> något annart vore ju iqnedsättande
<dagon_> dessutom bad du om råd
<dagon_> du fick svar
<dagon_> amelia gav dig dessutom det bästa svaret
<dagon_> fgh: vad har du använt för torrentprogram innan?
<realubot> fgh: Varför använder du inte Transmission eller Deluge då?
<dagon_> eller qbittorrent
<dagon_> ripoff på µtorrent
<fgh> har inte x på den burken
<dagon_> dåså?
<realubot> Ok.
<fgh> vadå dåså?
<dagon_> läs manualen
<fgh> du får jobba lite på atityden dagon_
<dagon_> vadå då?
<dagon_> du ber om ett cli-program
<dagon_> du förväntar väl inte dig att det funkar bara så där?
<fgh> jo
<dagon_> då är du fel ute grabben
<virtuald> fatta att man inte svarar på dumma frågor
<realubot> Usch, vilken aggro stämning det bidde.
<fgh> haha jamen han börja ju rtfm-a mig
<fgh> lite 1996
<dagon_> helt ärligt
<dagon_> det är det enda rätta när det gäller rtorrent
<virtuald> Mm men han då!
<dagon_> 8]
<virtuald> osv
<Philip5> fgh: installera någon torrent daemon som du kan ha webgui till
<Squarism2> Philip5: yo
<Squarism2> Philip5: sitter du o lirar o chattar samtidigt )D
<Philip5> Squarism2: yo
<Squarism2> =D
<Philip5> spöade precis en britt
<Squarism2> aha
<Philip5> ska du ha stryk? ;)
<Squarism2> nice!
<Squarism2> jag spöa just en wehr
<dagon_> vad spelar ni?
<Squarism2> Ska vi lira mot varandra?
<Philip5> jag körde wehr och spöade en britt
<Philip5> Squarism2: om du törs
<Squarism2> utmanar du mig
<Squarism2> =D
<Squarism2> haha okej
<Squarism2> jag är på
<dagon_> fgh: installera transmission-cli och kör webgui
<Philip5> hoppar in i spelet
<fgh> man får ju va bra nördig om man ska palla sitta o läsa manual för att dra ner en torrent
<fgh> ska väl inte behöva vara mer komplicerat än att spela mp3 i mpg123
<fgh> eller läsa mail i pine, på sin höjd
<fgh> och varför ska jag installera windows för att jag inte vill lära mig ett onödigt komplicerat torrentklient?
<dagon_> kör du i terminal får du räkna med komplikation
<fgh> anledningen till att jag kör linux spelar väl ingen roll alls egentligen
<dagon_> det finns webgui till rtorrent
<fgh> ärligt talat så tror jag att du är den mest störande komplikation jag haft sedan jag löste grafikproblemen jag hade i openlinux 5
<dagon_> jag ger dig lösning på lösning
<Linda^> ;o
<fgh> du är bara dryg
<Linda^> hej!
<dagon_> dryg med ett flertal lösningar
<dagon_> men för all del
<dagon_> fortsätt whinea
<dagon_> http://www.sk3tchy.com/the-3-best-rtorrent-web-guis/
<fgh> mitt grundproblem var löst långt innan du ens försökte tillföra något vettigt
<dagon_> jaså?
<dagon_> hur många torrents har du lagt till då?
<fgh> samtliga
<dagon_> så du kom på hur man gjorde?
<fgh> jag börjar förstå varför du tar det som självklart att man alltid läser manualen
<fgh> verkar inte gå att lista ut något på egen hand
<dagon_> njae, oftast går nåt åt helvete eller inte alls
<dagon_> hmm, kanske borde testa rtorrent
<dagon_> fgh: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RTorrent <- om du vill finslipa inställningarna
<fgh> nej det vill jag inte. jag _ville_ tanka ner _en_ torrent
<dagon_> ..
<dagon_> <backspace> /sökvägtilldintorrent <enter>
<dagon_> done
<maxjezy> yo
<maxjezy> is thär enywan out thär?
<Linda^> yo yo. Jag känner igen ditt nick :o
<maxjezy> och jag ditt
<Linda^> Se där ja.
<maxjezy> Linda^, brukar du inte vara här?
<Linda^> maxjezy: Nej, joinade idag.
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> brukar du chatta på andra ställen?
<Linda^> maxjezy: mjo
<Linda^> ganska många.
<Linda^> Men tror jag vet varifrån jag känner igen ditt nick :o
<maxjezy> jahaja
<maxjezy> var?
<Linda^> nånstans där du inte är just nu.. (för pinsamt för att skriva ut) :p
<maxjezy> funplanet?
<maxjezy> Linda^, jag har inget att dölja
<Linda^> Jag kanske har? :p
<Linda^> Men ja.
<maxjezy> om du tycker de är pinsamt
<maxjezy> kan du ta det privat
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> äsch :p
<maxjezy> pinsamt hur?
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> Men jag skojar ju bara :(
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> Eller ja, lite pinsamt äre väl :o
<maxjezy> näääej!
<maxjezy> finns ju fler här som sitter där med
<Linda^> jaaa
<maxjezy> jag brukar dock vara där sällan numera
<Linda^> jag vet!
<maxjezy> men som barn
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> då va man ju där dagligen
<Linda^> SOM BARN! mm. :(
<maxjezy> och härjade
<dagon_> pratar ni om hamsterpaj?
<maxjezy> ja, nu jävlar är man ju gubbe
<Linda^> och jag är äldre än dig, och är där dagligen :o  *gissar på iaf*
<maxjezy> Linda^, hur gammal är du?
<Linda^> maxjezy: Men det var [F]adE som tyckte jag skulle joina..
<Linda^> här.
<Linda^> dagon_: nej, funplanet.
<Linda^> iofs hänger jag på HP också men.. idlar mest :(
<dagon_> finns funplanet?
<dagon_> fortfarande?
<Linda^> irc finns.
<dagon_> där ser man
<maxjezy> Jepp jepp
<maxjezy> prima skinka där!
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> maxjezy: Jag är... gammal! Hur gammal är du?
<maxjezy> Linda^, jag är GAMMAL
<maxjezy> äldre än både dagon och smurfarna
<Linda^> Inte äldre än mig!
<maxjezy> då måste du vara typ 50
<maxjezy> om du är så säker
<maxjezy> för jag är gammal
<Linda^> nä, men nästan ;o
<Linda^> Men okej, du kanske är äldre då :(
<Linda^> Jag är bara van vid att vara en av de äldsta på FP :p
<maxjezy> jaja, jag är bara 27
<maxjezy> no biggie
<Linda^> Mm. bara!
<Linda^> Sa ju det.
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> maxjezy: Fast jag har nog aldrigsett dig snacka där.. idlare >_<
<maxjezy> Linda^, näe, jag är ganska Out of order ibland där
<maxjezy> umgås mer här
<maxjezy> där det finns lite äldre folk
<maxjezy> med samma intressen
<maxjezy> eller mer liknande iaf
<maxjezy> Linda^, kör du ubuntu?
<maxjezy> eller linux
<Linda^> maxjezy: Mm.
<maxjezy> härligt
<Linda^> ubuntu
<Linda^> relativt ny, men ändå
<maxjezy> linux är en riktig brudmagnet
<Linda^> haha what?
<Linda^> jag vet bara.. två som kör ubuntu :o
<Linda^> tjejer.
<maxjezy> är det pingvinen eller ryktet om alla koola killarna som också kör ubuntu?
<Linda^> som fick mig att börja? :o
<Linda^> eller vA?
<maxjezy> [F]adE, ja
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> [F]adE, här?
<maxjezy> eller?
<maxjezy> dagon_, blir nokian klar idag?
<Linda^> han sover nog, fejdan
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> varför sover inte du?
<maxjezy> och, nu vill jag gärna veta hur gammal du är
<Linda^> Jag tänkte nog vända på dygnet. MEn misstänker att det inte kommer gå så bra.
<Linda^> Och jag är 29
<Linda^> tada!
<maxjezy> oj shit
<dagon_> maxjezy: njae
<dagon_> fick lite huvudvärk så har legat och lyssnat på gregorian
<maxjezy> dagon_, shit
<maxjezy> gregorian låter som något magiskt
<Linda^> maxjezy: sket du brallan nu? :(
<dagon_> har du aldrig hört det? :P
<Linda^> gregorian.. gillar jag. Tror jag :o
<maxjezy> nope
<Linda^> om det är vadj ag minns
<maxjezy> låter som något black magic shit
<maxjezy> flummig bergsmusik
<dagon_> de gör typ chillout covers på en massa låtar
<[F]adE> Wutwutwut, Linda^ ?
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> godmorgon!
<delhage> morrn
<Kimmen> morn
<Kimmen> +r
<Barre> morrn morrn
<andol>  morn
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> Barre,  hur e de ?
<kodein> för kort helg
<Barre> Coffe: det är väl ganska bra, lite problems att skriva på tangentbordet bara :/
<Coffe> Barre,  jag förstår det
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<HeMan> bamsefar: vet du om Summit4'an har någon fräsch FW?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha, det tror jag inte.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har faktiskt inte ens startat den än...
<bamsefar> Det har inte jag gjort på fyra år heller. ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: :)
<amelia> godmorgon!
<bamsefar> Morrn morrn!
<HeMan> morrn amelia!
<HeMan> amelia: jag har börjat dra i en praktikvecka till dig
<amelia> HeMan: gött!
<amelia> HeMan: får se om det blir i juli eller augusti då...
<amelia> HeMan: fast jag kommer nog inte vara där heldagar, kanske sådär 6 timmar per dag eller något. är för långt till södertälje för att hinna dit till 8.
<HeMan> amelia: förstår
<HeMan> amelia: stordatorgubbarna är dessutom morgonpigga rackare som brukar vara här 7...
<amelia> HeMan: så stackarna får lite gjort på dagarna också. inte bara har mig hängande efter sig som ställer tusen frågor hela dagen. :P
<andol> amelia: Handlar väl bara om att gå upp i tid? :)
<amelia> andol: haha, tar 3 timmar att åka dit eller något. :P
<amelia> får tälta utanför i värsta fall.
<andol> amelia: Tja, med sådana resetider kan jag iofs förstå att du helst undviker att jobba full dag, blir ju lätt långa dagar nog.
<amelia> andol: precis, och det är ju ändå på min semester, ska vara roligt också.
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är hög tid att någon fixar den där dörren.
<amelia> realubot: vi har slutat med det för du sparkar in den hela tiden..
<realubot> amelia: Jaha.
<HeMan> realubot: mockasiner på!
<HeMan> yeah, bash ide till vim är riktigt trevligt!
<HeMan> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=365 för den intresserade
<Barre> HeMan: bash ide?
<HeMan> Barre: jupps!
<Barre> HeMan: va e de?
<HeMan> Barre: en IDE för Bash!
<Barre> hur specar jag vilken host Nagios/icinga processen sitter på så att den ritar rätt i statusmap?
<Barre> HeMan: med command completion och rubbet?
 * Barre loves backports
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<HeMan> Barre: ctrl-n och ctrl-p finns ju iofs default i vim
<Linda^> [F]adE: inget :o
<olja> någon gnome användare här?
<whomee> olja: jovisst
<olja> har själv KDE, någo fördel med gnome framför KDE?
<arand> Har väl alltid varit en smaksak...
<whomee> jadu har inte använt KDE på .. 1002 år precis
<whomee> så där kan ja inge säga men som arand säger så är det ju en smaksak
<olja> ok
<whomee> installera båda och testa några dagar med båda var du känner dig bekväm att jobba i bara.
<arand> Personligen tycker jag kde är relativt fult utseendemässigt, känns avigt att arbeta med, samt inte är värt tiden att lära om sig.
<olja> arand:  ok, hade först gnome men bytte sedan till kde :)
<whomee> olja: vilket tycker du är skönast att arbeta i då?
<olja> tyckt det var lite snyggare, hade i och för sig inte grejat något med utseendet i gnome
<olja> whomee: är ny med linux så jag har inte hunnit testa så mycket med gnome, har nu  kört kde ett tag o tycker det funkar bra
<whomee> jag tycker att om ett vm tilltalar mig i sitt grundutförande och kan arbetas med som det är, då är de något som passar mig, sen såklart vill man ju ha sina små personliga tweaks men dom kan man oftast göra överallt .. oftast
<whomee> olja: ok alla e vi nya i början :D men som sagt, bara testa på allt du hittar, nått kommer du alltid gilla mer
<olja> tyckte väll att gnome var lite fult :)
<olja> så ytlig e jag ;)
<whomee> haha ja men då kanske inte gnome är din grej då :) fast finns ju mer än kde/gnome där ute
<whomee> om du vill testa annat
<whomee> jag nyttjar xfce på jobbet och gnome hemma
<olja> xfce se ju ganska såbert ut
<cptblood> olja: du kan ju alltid söka på macbuntu å installera det temat om du inte gillar gnome
<olja> har ett problem när jag spelar film i kubuntu, det hackar?
<olja> använder VLC som brukar funka fint i vista
<cHarNe2> olja: xfce är nice
<dagon_> olja: fixat drivarna till grafikkortet?
<olja> dagon_: ???
<dagon_> drivrutinen
<olja> dagon_: vet inte om jag gjort något särskilt i just de inställningarna
<dagon_> vad har du för grafikkort?
<olja> dagon_:  bra fråga :)
<dagon_> haha
<olja> finns det något sätt att hitta det info ?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> öppna en terminal
<arand> lspci, innit?
<dagon_> lspci | grep VGA
<olja> terminal öppnad
<olja> vill bara påpeka att när jag kör film med vlc på samma dator fast i vista så hackar det inte alls
<dagon_> noted
<olja> vad gör jag nu när jag har öppnat terminalen?
<dagon_> skriv in
<dagon_> lspci | grep VGA
<dagon_> och tryck enter
<dagon_> kopiera och klistra in vad du får till svar
<olja> får upp en massa info
<dagon_> det borde vara 1-2 rader
<olja> nix, hela fönstret fult av text, kanske skrev fel
<olja> lspci grep VGA?
<dagon_> du glömmer pipe:n
<olja> pipen?
<dagon_> |
<dagon_> AltGr + < >
<dagon_> den sidan om Z
<dagon_> lättast är om du bara kopierar härifrån och paste'ar in
<dagon_> lspci | grep VGA
<dagon_> olja: så här borde det se ut
<dagon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592580/
<olja> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 2400
<olja> står det
<dagon_> där har du det :>
<olja> ok, ska jag greja på något sätt med inställningar nu? problemet var som sagt att filmfiler hackar lite smått
<dagon_> vet du om du kör med den öppna eller den proprietära drivrutinen?
<olja> vet inte
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> se om du har något med fglrx
<olja> är inte så datorkunnig
<dagon_> i terminalen kan du skriva in fgl och trycka på tab
<dagon_> kommer det fram nåt då?
<olja> inget händer
<dagon_> tryck 2 gånger snabbt
<dagon_> det verkar vara det magiska
<dagon_> olja: fortfarande inget?
<olja> fortfarande inget
<dagon_> alright
<Anarieth> god eftermiddag
<dagon_> då kör du den öppna drivaren
<dagon_> hej Anarieth
<Anarieth> ser ut att vara lite mer liv här än sist jag var inne ^^
<dagon_> :)
<olja> dagon_: jag kör den öppna drivaren?
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> om du vill kan vi ordna den proprietära?
<olja> något vidare tips på åtgärd?
<Philip5> olja: god dag herr kde
 * coobra slaps da
<coobra> go
<coobra> N
<coobra> :D
<olja> kommer det hjälpa ?
<dagon_> jag kör det
<dagon_> det funkar för mig :>
<olja> Philip5: jag e inne på kubuntu-se oxå, men väldigt ensam :)
<dagon_> olja: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Philip5> olja: det är du inte
<dagon_> Philip5: idag installerar jag kde
<Barre> skjuter frågan igen, min icinga/nagios status map visar fel device som poller/nagios-Process. Hur accocierar jag den till rätt device?
<dagon_> fast fortfarande den här moraliska frågan
<Philip5> olja: för då skulle jag och dagon_ se dig där ;)
<dagon_> :>
<olja> Philip5: kubuntu.se
<olja> #kubuntu.se
<dagon_> #kubuntu-se för att leka med oss
<Anarieth> har aldrig riktigt fastnat för kde ^^
<HeMan> Philip5: hur ser det ut med multitouch-stöd i KDE?
<Philip5> vet inte för jag har inte kollat upp sånt eftersom jag inte har det
<HeMan> jag ska se om min glidplatta kan multitouch och labba lite med det
<Philip5> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDadhfHzoLY
<Philip5> finns
<Philip5> den där demon är 1 år gammal så då har det säkert utvecklats än mer för det har kommet flera updates sedan dess av kde
<HeMan> Philip5: på windows7....
<HeMan> nåväl, jag testar på min laptop snart
<Philip5> vadå win7?
<HeMan> "Qt at the moment has support for multitouch only on windows7"
<Philip5> vart såg du det?
<HeMan> på youtube-länken du skickade
<Philip5> men den var ju ett år gammal
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag ska se om min glidplatta har mt-stöd
<HeMan> har den det ska jag testa både med gnome och kde
<Philip5> demon där var ju kde ändå även om det kanske snurrade win7 under så ser det likadant ut
<Philip5> tror kruxet med mt är x.org som behövde stödet för mt och inte kde i sig
<HeMan> precis
<Philip5> när x har det stödet så har kde det
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> snart dags att köra kde på tablets alltså
<Philip5> HeMan: och det stödet verkar ha kommit in i linux/ubuntu i november förra året
<dagon_> mt finns
<dagon_> men hur bra det är är en annan fråga
<HeMan> Philip5: jo men det kräver att man har en hårdvara som kan ta emot multitouch-prylar
<HeMan> jag provade med multi pointer X och två möss tidigare
<HeMan> funkade men var en aning förvirrande
<Philip5> HeMan: hehe, jo det är ju en fördel men du som är hårdvarukungen har väl sånt ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: eller nått
<HeMan> Philip5: den hårdvara jag leker med har ju bara typ 2000 cores, sällan multitouch... :)
<dagon_> HeMan: du låter så häftig när du säger sånt :>
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> 8 arbetsdagar kvar.... jag som bara lekt de senaste veckorna, hur skall jag orka med att börja jobba igen+
<andol> Barre: Är det en helt oortodox tanke att du faktiskt ser till att göra lite nytta nu de sista dagarna på ditt gamla arbete, så blir det inte lite mycket utav en chock sen när du kommer till nya? :)
<Barre> andol: jag vill ju göra något vettigt, men blir lixom inte insläppt i nya projekt (av inte helt oförklarliga orsaker dock). Men det finns inte tillräckligt att göra för mig så att det fyller hela dagar :/
<andol> Barre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ då? :)
<Barre> andol: O_o
<maxjezy> om det är till någon tröst så är jag arbetslös nu
<Coffe> hur tusan gör man en for loop som startar en ssh som kör en sudo ?
<Barre> inte är det någon tröst inte. jobbigt att vara arbetslös, stackare..
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan du inte plocka ut en massa pappaledighetsdagar och bli rik som ett troll?
<maxjezy> tror det är bättre att spara de
<maxjezy> tills man har ett bra jobb med hög lön
<maxjezy> Philip5, what's app?
<dagon_> maxjezy: aw :(
<Kimmen> Coffe: om du kör pubkey auth så går det bra med bash script, annars kan du scripta i expect
<Kimmen> så du slipper skriva in lösenord (om det är samma i alla)
<Coffe> Kimmen,  kör med keys, men jag får inte upp frågan om sudos lösenord
<Kimmen> är nog smidigare att köra expect script då
<Kimmen> eller ja, funkar kanske iaf =P
<Coffe> funderar på clusterssh
<HeMan> Coffe: clusterssh och pssh är rätt trevligt
<amelia> *gäsp*
<[F]adE> maxjezy: Inatt sov jag, jao. :P
<Linda^> ljug inte!
<Linda^> jävla Falcon|
<Linda^> [F]adE*
<[F]adE> Gjorde jag visst det!
<maxjezy> [F]adE, jasså..
<maxjezy> har åldern tagit ut sin rätt?
<maxjezy> tröttheten kryper på
<Linda^> nä! [F]adE spelar BB hela dagarna, så han blir så trött om nätterna :(
<[F]adE> Linda^: Vad du snackar massa.
<[F]adE> Jag är ALLTID trött :<
<Linda^> Jag snackar inget alls
<HeMan> [F]adE, Linda^: kan ni ta det i PM?
<[F]adE> HeMan: Kan ta det i helt annan kanal också :P
<Coffe> jag trodde jag såg i syne
<Coffe> tror jag har en stalker
<Linda^> :o
<putte> hejhopp
<putte> jag tankte jag skulle gora en bakup av min winXP-partition med   dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/sdb2/bakup9/dev-sda1
<putte> men jag undrar... borde det ta san enorm tid?  partitionen ar pa strax under 70GB, och jag kopierar till en usb2-haardisk...  jag startade 10:17 och den haller pa fortfarande ... :-/
<cahoot> tar inte dd bara 512 byte i taget 'by default'?
<putte> jag hade ju tankt min bakup skulle vara klar for lange sen.... hmm.. i fillistan star det att filen har kommit upp i 'hela' 50.2GB nu.......  efter sisodar 8 timmar ju
<putte> cahoot, ja det kanske den gor... det kanske sloar ner?
<cahoot> ja den får ju springa många gånger till brunnen med liten hink
<putte> hehehe
<cahoot> men men jag är inte närmare insatt
<putte> fragan aer om jag borde avbryta den och starta om med   bs=4M  eller typ...
<putte> antingen vantar jag i tja... 3-4 timmar till, eller ocksa starta jag om och da tar det??? 2 timmar?
<cahoot> putte: läs det här först:  http://www.mail-archive.com/eug-lug@efn.org/msg12073.html
<putte> cahoot, aha... ja det verkar som det tar precis dubbelt sa lang tid med default 512byte per 'hink', mot vad vilken annan installning som helst
<cahoot> putte: här är ett citat från en senare post:  "512 bytes is the default block size if none is specified. Notice that there is almost a five fold gain by specifying a block size of 4 kB versus using the default of 512 bytes. Although not shown above, blocksizes of 16k, 32k, 64k, and 128k all gave similar results as 4k."  http://osdir.com/ml/org.user-groups.linux.cwelug/2007-04/msg00015.html
<putte> det ar ju skont iofs att det bara tar dubbelt sa laang tid. och eftersom jag ju redan passerat halften sa..
<putte> aha
<putte> oh
<arand> putte: Men för övrigt, varför inte använda bättre verktyg anpassade för partitionsbackup? (gparted, fsarchiver)
<cahoot> tröste dig med att den skriver nog noggrannare med små bitar ;)
<putte> hihi
<arand> Erm s/gparted/partimage/ menade jag
<putte> arand, tja mest pga okunskap.... jag vill ju ha en exakt kopia av partitionen utan naagot smart hoppa-over-delar (for vem vet vad microsoft kanske sparat dar iallafall)
<cahoot> eulan t ex
<putte> och bakupprogram brukar ju gora smarkopiering eller sa och inte dum exakt byte for byte kopia?
<arand> Så vitt jag vet tar dessa verktyg med allt av värde, går snabbare, är flexiblare när man ska ta tillbaka datan..
<arand> Man skulle nästan kunna säga "bättre"
<speedxco1e> är det en synd att lägga swap på en ssd? vad tror ni?
<speedxco1e> jag har en del ram, men vill kunna swappa lite virtuella maskiner som inte ofta används
<speedxco1e> ssd swap känns ju bättre än hdd
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/livsstil/reportage/hackarna-natets-ljusskygga-elit
<putte> speedxco1e, tja... solidstate dvs flash maar val inte sa bra av att skrivas om och om igen i sma snuttar iaf
<arand> speedxco1e: Nyare SSD vet jag inte om det är gigantiska problem med, sen om man aldrig använder swap annat än för viloläge kan man ju enkelt ställa ner swappiness och köra så...
<speedxco1e> swapiness, vad ställer man där? hur nör man ställa in det?
<speedxco1e> putte: jo jag vet
<speedxco1e> tänker mig inte att den behöver hålla mer än 1år
<putte> oh.... later lite slosaktigt :-)
<putte> jag vill helst att min hardvara ska halla minst 20 ar.
<speedxco1e> putte: men lol
<speedxco1e> putte: sitter du med amiga nu eller?
<putte> mmm.... amiga...... mmmmm.......  :-D
<speedxco1e> putte: jag köper ofta och lowend
<speedxco1e> är extrem kapital förstöring att köpa highend grejjer
<putte> nar jag sa smaningom koper ny dator, for att nuarande inte racker till att rendra mina nygjorda datoranimerad filmer eller vad det kan va... sa vill jag ju att min gamla (dvs denna) dator fortfarande kan anvandas till det jag gor idag, som 'andra-dator'
<arand> speedxco1e: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?54379-Linux-Tips-tweaks-and-alignment
<arand> Sök efter "swappiness"
<speedxco1e> arand: stort tack.. mkt bra tråd.. var en ocz jag tänkte köpa
<speedxco1e> arand: hmm kan man köra 2nivåer av swap
<putte> det tar sig sa mordbrannare.. redan uppe i 52.6 GB dvs 2.4GB pa en halvtimme......
<arand> speedxco1e: vet ej.
<putte> speedxco1e, du menar forst swappa till flash, och sen nar flashen tar slut fortsatta pa vanlig disk?
<putte> undrar om man kunde bryta en dd och fortsatta med bs=4k dar den forsta slutade?
<arand> putte: Sure, använd seek, och överlappa lite för säkerhetsskull antar jag. (Detta är vad jag vet helt och full teoretiskt möjligt...)
<putte> ok, ja lite overlapp ar nog bra ja.
<arand> Men som sagt tidigare, använd fsarchiver för bövelen! :þ
<putte> arand, hehe ja jag kanske skulle kolla pa fsarchiver till en annan gang
<putte> (fast jag laater den har rulla klart nu utan att aendra for det ar ju enligt mina matemagiska berakningar mindre an 2 timmar kvar)
<HeMan> speedxco1e: man kan ha olika prioritet på swap
<HeMan> speedxco1e: och om du är på det humöret kan du ha swap i komprimerad ram och sen swap ut på disk
<putte> kan man montera bakupper gjorda med fsarchiver, for att kopiera en fil fran bakuppen?
<putte> undrar om komprimerad ram -swap funkar sa bra... fast det beror val iofs pa vilka program man kor
<HeMan> putte: jo det beror helt på datatypen
<putte> jag far sanna underbara retro-vibbar med 'ram-doubler' och vad de hette... :-)
<HeMan> :)
<speedxco1e> HeMan: komprimerat ram, det låter som man pressar cpu och får mer ram?
<HeMan> hur länge seedar ni linux-distros på bitorrent?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jo, du byter lite cpu-kraft mot minne
<speedxco1e> hehe brukar aldrig ta ner linux på torrent
<speedxco1e> varför ska man tanka det på torrent?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: sharing is caring
<speedxco1e> HeMan: men sunet har det ju redan i typ maxfart? =)
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jag seedar flera distros som jag inte kör
<barzam> det minskar kostnaderna för t.ex sunet om man tar med torrents istället
<HeMan> sen tycker jag p2p är mer "internetigt"
<andol> Christoffer: samma Christoffer som på forumet?
<speedxco1e> HeMan: jag kör bara p2p för mina bitcoins
<HeMan> speedxco1e: ok
 * HeMan läser på om bitcoins
<speedxco1e> HeMan: det är mkt tufft
<Barre> HeMan: jag lyfter bort ubuntu från min seedning ca: 2-mån efter supporten försvinner.. andra saker som exempelvis "The Yes Men Fix The World" och "Pioneer One" ligger kvar betydligt längre
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: låter som en bra filosofi, men då måste man hålla koll på när supporten slutar med...
<Barre> HeMan: där av ca: 2 månader ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> debian stable seedar jag tills närsta debian stable kommer...
<HeMan> Barre: ca 10 år mao? :)
 * Barre undrar varför management IP på min procurve slutat svara
<Barre> HeMan: minst ;P
<HeMan> hmm, nu är frågan; ska jag börja förbereda för jobbresan eller ska jag nörda lite med min Summit4?
<Barre> HeMan: Ja! det tycker jag du ska göra...
<putte> HeMan, jag latt en en forvisso liten linuxdist, tills den skickats ut 100 ggr.... jag har dock inte testat den an...
<HeMan> Barre: tack, hade fundera på vad som skulle hända om jag inte gör det...
<Barre> :))
<putte> mitt bittorrent-utdelande bestams val mest av vilken fil som behover det mest... har en bara en annan seeder sa ar den viktigare an en som har 357 seeders och med adsl har man ju inte mycket bandbredd ut
<Barre> putte: sköts det automagiskt? eller gör du det manuellt?
<putte> appropa det... nan som vet om det finns en svensk subtitle till PioneerOne avsnitt 2 foresten?
<HeMan> elände, det verkar som förnuft vann över nördighet, jag går och plockar lite kläder...
 * Barre kom på sig själv sucka högt när han läste HeMans inlägg
<putte> Barre, tja jo det finns val automatik, man satter ju prioritet hog/normal/lag och det galler val aven ut antar jag.
<Barre> jag får läsa på lite om min torrentklient helt enkelt :)
<putte> Barre, vad kor du? Transmission kor jag (for den foljde med och duger gott)
<Barre> rTorrent
<Philip5> putte: jag kör också transmission och nu i senaste updaten så är det ju även stöd för µTP
<Philip5> även Multiscrape och UDP tracker support
<Philip5> dvs jag kör transmission 2.30 Beta 2
<Barre> Philip5 pratar ryska
<Philip5> Barre: du ska ju vara van med grekiskan som jobbar med "data" hela dagarna
<Barre> man kan tro det, men så är jag ju en gammal gubbe också...
<Philip5> Barre: just ja... lastgammal gubbe t o m
<Philip5> hur många här tror att jag inte har någon uppkoppling med comhem ikväll heller? säg tuppen jag!
<Barre> jobbigt
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> inte ens tv
<Philip5> verkar vara så i hela området
<bittin> någon som har Pata IDE diskar på 40gig och över över?
<Barre> hehe.... och över över ... det lät roligt.
<Philip5> lite som über över
<putte> udp-protokollstod behovs for att openbittorrent-trackern ska bli glad numera tror jag... ubuntu7.04-transmissionen hade inte stod, finns nyare version med, i nagot backports repository eller vad det heter?
<putte> ubuntu10.04 menar jag :-)
<HeMan> bittin: jag slängde två st 250 GB i torsdags, ska jag kolla om jag har någon fler?
<bittin> :(
<bittin> tänkte byta ut min iMac G3 med 266mhz till en iMac G3 med 700mhz
<bittin> och köra OS 9.2.2 och 10.4 i Dualboot
<putte> vad multiscrape betyder har jag ingen (rysk/grekisk) koll pa dock...  kop vara nya multiskrap-lotter?  ;-)
<HeMan> bittin: hittade en 120 GB
<Philip5> putte: jag har senaste transmission på min ppa men då för ubuntu 10.10
<bittin> HeMan: vart i Sverige finns den?
<HeMan> bittin: strax söder om Stockholm
<HeMan> bittin: Sätra
<bittin> ah perfekt
<bittin> vad vill du ha för den?
<putte> HeMan, slllllaengde???????
<HeMan> bittin: hmm, har du nått lämpligt att byta mot?
<HeMan> putte: kan vara så att en kollega förbarmade sig över dom
<putte> Philip5, du far lagga upp foer ubuntu10.04LTS oxo :-)
<bittin> HeMan: vet inte om jag har nåt skoj :p
<bittin> har en 4gig EIDE disk
<bittin> och en kassedatorskrot och en Nintendo DS med trasig skärm
<HeMan> bittin: tror jag bytte till mig en joypad mot den förra disken jag gjorde mig av med
<chees> hej nån som kör gnome shell 3?
<bittin> har gamla mp3spelare och datorladdare / batterier och cdspelare / floppy drives från laptops med
<bittin> och ett serverchassi (jag nog inte orkar bära)
<Christoffer> andol Jo, precis
<bittin> och ett par hörlurar
<HeMan> bittin: låter inte så himla spännande
<HeMan> bittin: vad bjuder du då?
<bittin> HeMan: 100pix, 140pix (om du hjälper mig skruva in den i iMacen)
<HeMan> bittin: iMac, det är dom som har allt i skärmen va?
<putte> oh.. en ajmac
<bittin> ja
<HeMan> bittin: 120 pix så slipper jag skruva in den?
<bittin> sure
<putte> djupt inne i mig finns det nagot som vill ha en MacPlus. fast fragan ar om jag kommer anvanda en dator med 9tum monokrom skarm och 1MB minne..... det ar ju lixom for mycket ;-)
<bittin> jag har en Macintosh SE och SE/30
<xyzp> Finns det XVID video Codec för linux?
<rut> xyzp: Har du sökt på xvid i software centre?
 * realubot smyger omkring ljudlöst i kanalen på sina nya indianmokasiner.
<realubot> xyzp: Det finns det garanterat.
<xyzp> rut, www-adress dit?
<xyzp> ok googlar
<realubot> xyzp: Vet inte men eftersom det finns ett program för att konvertera DVD till xvid så borde det finnas stöd för xvid.
<realubot> xyzp: Varför ska du bara installera codecs för xvid?
<rut> xyzp: Jag menade Ubuntu software centre. Kollat där?
<realubot> xyzp: Maybe: "the xvid codec is now in libxine1-ffmpeg"
<xyzp> realubot, jag tänkte se en gammal rulle på webben streamad
<xyzp> dom krävde det
<realubot> xyzp: Det kanske bara är för Xine.
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, men har du installerat ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xyzp> realubot, tror inte jag har gjort det
<xyzp> Jag kör xandros ungefär
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, ja, det är du.
<realubot> xyzp: Klarar inte VLC xvid då?
<xyzp> realubot, ja *skakar tass*
<xyzp> realubot, verkar inte så
<xyzp> *:-)
<realubot> Nehe. Jag läser på Google att det ska klara det, men men...
<bittin> lagade just en Xbox 360, men har inga spel eller kontrollers :p, ruckade lite på moderkortet och skruvade fast dvdläsare så trasig var den
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> xyzp: Har du inte någon variant av mplayer i Xandros förråd så?
<xyzp> kollar
<xyzp> realubot, SM PLAYER
<xyzp> om kanske är den
<realubot> xyzp: Det är en variant ja.
<realubot> xyzp: Du kan testa Kaffeine också.
<dodel> Hejsan. När jag skriver mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 så får jag felmedelandet, men man hör att disktettstationen låter: mount: du måste ange filsystemstypen
<xyzp> realubot, ok, tack då kör jag från den :-)
<realubot> xyzp: Du kan söka i Xandros pakethanterare efter w32codecs också.
<Philip5> dodel: det är precis som den säger. du har inte angett vilke typ av filsystem den sak mounta med
<Philip5> dodel: alltså för få parametrar för mount
<dodel> Philip5: ska jag skriva -t eller -vfat?
<xyzp> realubot, ok mycke nu :-)
<spacebug-> dodel: tex, mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<dodel> eller ska jag formatera den först?
<dodel> Kan man ha ext4 system på floppy :D??
<realubot> xyzp: Nja, Kaffeine, SMPlayer och w32codecs.
<Philip5> dodel: du kan ha vad du vill på en floppy sedan vilka andra system som kan läsa det är en annan sak
<dodel> Philip5: Nice :)
<dodel> Har en Intel 80286 CPU som jag ska installera linux på.
<rut> Någon som sitter inne på en lösing på hur jag får min wifi-led att sluta blinka?
<Haffe> http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/images2/2009/07/weller_wsd_81.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2009/07/weller_wsd_81/&usg=__tiaXf8LatOVmXKXSPEt3DU5r5BI=&h=768&w=1024&sz=154&hl=sv&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=aJ7qFhEpympYyM:&tbnh=159&tbnw=212&ei=r1ajTeGEK4X5sgb45e2sAQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3DWeller%2BWSD81%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dsv%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:sv-SE:official%26biw%3D1680%26b
<cahoot> Linux does not support the Intel 286 and earlier processors dodel
<dodel> cahoot: Men ELKS linux gör väll det? Någon linuxkärna måste väll göra det?
<cahoot> nej?
<dodel> http://tuxmobil.org/286_mobile.html
<cahoot> eller se där det verkar som det pågår ngt slags arbete att porta
<dodel> freedos måste väll gå?
<cahoot> jao men då är det ju 'dos'
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> vilka långa länkar
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOJk0HW_hJw
<maxjezy> någon här?
<maxjezy> jag har en fråga
<maxjezy> glömde bort den
<maxjezy> justja, om jag kör in mint
<maxjezy> kommer jag ha samma repository ?
<maxjezy> kan ja använda Philip5 's
<cahoot> är inte mint debianbaserat nu?
<dagon_> maxjezy: ja, det kan du
<maxjezy> bra, är det lätt att göra en usbsticka med linux mint med?
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> jag kör själv mot Philip5's ppa
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> antingen med unetbootin eller med 'dd'
<dodel> Någon som vet vad det är för fel när man får detta medelande "boot/setup.S:588: error: macro names must be identifiers
<dodel> " ??
<maxjezy> dagon_, skapa uppstartdisk funkar inte tror du?
<dodel> Håller på att komplimera linux för 286 CPU
<maxjezy> :)
<amelia> dodel: öh ok? hur har du tänkt att det ska fungera?
<dagon_> maxjezy: ingen aning
<dodel> amelia: ELKS
<amelia> dodel: ah, då är det ju inte linux.
<dodel> amelia? Jasså?
<amelia> dodel: elks är ju en linux-like kernel.
<dodel> amelia: Hmmm, så du menar att den är hemmagjord typ?
<amelia> dodel: jag menar att den är lika mycket linux som bsd.
<dodel> amelia: så då kan jag lika gärna ha freedos
<amelia> dodel: uhm, inte om det är elks du vill ha..
<dodel> amelia: Hmm..men den är liksom superlik linux?
<dodel> cp, cd, ls, osv?
<amelia> dodel: vad jag vet är elks bara en kernel.. vet iofs inte vad deras rootdisk innehåller nuförtiden.. men annars får du korskompilera för 286 på en annan linuxmaskin.
<dodel> Okej, men ska bli kul att testa "linux" på detta. Men hur som helst. Jag hade problem med boot/setup.S:588: error: macro names must be identifiers
<dodel> ". Jag sökte svar och fann det här http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.x8086/month=20100201 och då sa dom "Switching from dash to bash solved that problem, thanks!" Hur ändrar man från dash till bash?
<dodel> amelia: Jag vill helst kunna köra linux på min 286 :)
<amelia> dodel: linux finns ju bara för 32-bitars processorer, men skulle jag vara du skulle jag köra minix på min 286 eftersom att det var det torvalds körde när han började koda på linux.
<dodel> är minix typ som linux?
<amelia> ja
<dodel> samma / root, cp, cd, ls osv?
<dodel> vad är det som skilljer mellan dessa?
<dodel> Kan man säga att ELKS är liksom minix?
<amelia> nej.
<amelia> men båda elks och minix är unixliknande system
<maxjezy> vad kan man göra med dessa elks och minix?
<maxjezy> bra skit?
<amelia> inte direkt det senaste. :
<amelia> ':P
<dagon_> jag beundrar folk som dodel
<dagon_> som vill lära sig
<maxjezy> jag tror dodel är 10 år gammal
<maxjezy> för det är i den åldern man vill lära sig
<dagon_> :)
<dodel> dagon_ tackar :) Tycker linux och UNIX är riktigt roligt att lära sig.
<dodel> Men 10 år är jag inte!
<amelia> vem vill inte lära sig? problemet är ju bara att kraven blir större med åren.. :P
<maxjezy> amelia, när man blir äldre menar du?
<dagon_> haha, du har rätt amelia :)
<maxjezy> eller ju fler år som passerar?
<dodel> hur som helst. Ska man ändra från dash till bash?
<amelia> maxjezy: nej, när man lärt sig mer.
<amelia> maxjezy: jag gjorde elks/minix-projektet som dodel gör nu för 10 år sedan.
<maxjezy> jag ville lära mig linux jag med
<maxjezy> men sen insåg ja att ni redan kan det
<Philip5> dodel: ubuntu systemet kör redan dash
<maxjezy> så varför ska jag lära mig?!
<maxjezy> nu lär jag mig blender istället
<dodel> amelia: Kanske man ska köra på minix ändå, istället för ELKS?
<amelia> dodel: prova båda
<maxjezy> är dessa system typ CLI?
<maxjezy> eller finns det någon skrivbordshanterare och shit
<dodel> Philip5: Men http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.x8086/month=20100201  "Switching from dash to bash solved that problem, thanks!
<dodel> "
<amelia> maxjezy: CLI
<maxjezy> amelia, oh
<maxjezy> är 286:a typ som en QL sinclair?
<maxjezy> eller är den skiten ännu äldre?
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/maestro.jpg
<amelia> sinclair är nog äldre..
<dodel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toshiba_T3100 datorn min
<dodel> MINIX kan jag inte köra på min 80-tals dator
<dodel> det får bli elks, men hur ändrar jag från dash till bash?
<amelia> maxjezy: eller ungefär samtida. sinclar är ju motorola-processor om jag inte minns fel, 286 är ju IBM compatible.
<maxjezy> dodel, snygg
<dagon_> Philip5: ubuntu, dash? wat
<maxjezy> amelia, jag hade ju en QL sinclair
<maxjezy> de va bra skit att koda på
<Philip5> dodel: varför ska du ändra något som redan är gjort för att funka?
<dodel> maxjezy: Jag ska installera linux på den, fast inte riktigt linux, utan linux-wannabe
<Philip5> dagon_: ja
<dagon_> är väl bash
<maxjezy> dodel, är det inge bra skit på den nu?
<dodel> Philip5: för jag får detta medelande "boot/setup.S:588: error: macro names must be identifiers
<dodel> "
<dodel> maxjerzy: Jag har inte ens startat upp den, men den startar fast har typ inget OS
<dodel> CMOS
<dodel> något
<maxjezy> dodel, kanske hårddisken pajjat?
<maxjezy> vem skulle radera OS
<dodel> maxjerzy: Nja, då skulle den ha sagt det, den saknar bara OS och batteriet för BIOS är gammalt så jag bytte den.
<maxjezy> dodel, ok
<dodel> nu startar jag den...wow
<dodel> MEMORY TEST     640KB
<maxjezy> nice
<dagon_> själv har jag pulat ihop en egen Slax till min gamla Dell Latitude
<maxjezy> jungelvrål och påskmust is the shit
<dodel> ERROR ENCOUNTERD INITALIZNG HARDDRIVE
<dodel> Den frågar efter linux så klart ;)
<dodel> http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.x8086/month=20100201 Men det är de här jag har problem med.
<dodel> Måste ändra från dash to bash
<amelia> jaha, vad gör man resten av kvällen?
<dagon_> jag undrar detsamma
<Haffe> Sover.
<dodel> Håller på att lista ut hur jag kan ändra från dash till bash
<dagon_> har redan sovit 3 3 timmar
<dagon_> - en 3a
<amelia> hehe, jag är lite ute efter någon som jobbar på ibm.. men det lär jag nog inte hitta såhär ikväll.. :(
<dodel> sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh vågar man?
<Markslap> amelia: Jag känner till några som gör det.
<Markslap> Faktiskt.
<Markslap> :p
<dodel> Någon som kan se varför det är fortfarande samma fel? Fast det blev lite bättre sedan man gick över till bash.
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/E6NP3Trn
<amelia> Markslap: fast på ibm i sverige tänkte jag. :)
<Markslap> Jahaja. :)
<Markslap> Nu ska du ikkje vara så petig här.
<Markslap> :D
<amelia> Markslap: hehe, hade tänkt mig väldigt specifikt i kista också. :)
<dagon_> ibm i en kista
<Markslap> Jaha.
<Markslap> HÃ¥ller IBM till i Kista?
<amelia> Markslap: japp
<Markslap> Hur kan jag ha missat dom.
<Markslap> Vilken gata?
<amelia> Markslap: isafjords[gatan|vägen]
<Markslap> Ah
<Markslap> Det gjorde inte saken bättre dock.
<amelia> vadå?
<Markslap> Den är relativt sett lång och dom flesta företag ligger där. :D
<amelia> typ så ja. :P
<amelia> kan väl vara 500m från gallerian eller något sånt.
<Markslap> Mjo
<Markslap> Brukar vara så på den gatan.
<Markslap> :D
<amelia> :P
<amelia> vet du var kista entré konferens ligger?
<Markslap> Jao
<amelia> Markslap: samma hus.
<amelia> Markslap: http://www.hitta.se/ViewDetailsPink.aspx?Vkiid=8FmtXIsh617u5vYUUdhMYA%253d%253d&vad=IBM&var=Kista
<dodel> finns det inget annat linux system som kan köras på 286 ?
<Markslap> Aha!
<joakim> dodel: gör det säkert, men förmodligen inte något modernt sådant :)
<dodel> joakim: Men vem har sagt om något modernt :)?
<dodel> ähh. jag lägger ner ELKS. Så jobbigt att komplimera då den hela tiden får error
 * realubot letar på göteborgskartan men hittar inget Kista.
<realubot> Fungerar nya ipod med UBuntu än?
<dagon_> vad är en ipod?
<maxjezy> dodel, har du kollat in linux 0.99
<dodel> maxjezy: noep
<maxjezy> jag vet inget om det men det är iaf gammal skit
<maxjezy> http://vetusware.com/download/Linux%200.99/?id=80
<maxjezy> där har du en länk
<maxjezy> vet inte om det funkar att ladda ner men
<maxjezy> står download
<realubot> dagon_: mp3player från Äpplet.
<dagon_> usch då
<realubot> dagon_: http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> ska lägga till den adressen till min blocklist i routern
<dodel> Varför inte ladda ner 1.0 ?
<dodel> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v1.0/
<maxjezy> ja, varför inte
<dagon_> wth
<dodel> Kanske kan testa 0.01 :D
<maxjezy> dodel, nu ska du inte bli allt för fin i kanten
<maxjezy> dodel, kan du inte köra windows på den istället?
<dodel> HMM..MS do
<dodel> s
<maxjezy> 3.1 borde ju funka
<maxjezy> eller kräver det bra dator?
<maxjezy> vad fan gjorde man med en bärbar dator back in the days
<dagon_> spelade pong
<dagon_> skrev dokument och sparade på diskett
<dodel> maxjezy: nu har jag 0.01....ååå
<maxjezy> dodel, de va snabbt
<dodel> kernel.org
<Linda^> diskett.. vad är det? :(
<maxjezy> Linda^, du som är så "gammal" borde ju veta bättre!
<realubot> Vilken är den bästa Andoid-luren för musik?
<Linda^> Jag har dåligt minne ;o
<maxjezy> Linda^, det är sån där tros-skydds bokmärke
<dagon_> :D
<Linda^> Va.. jaha :o
<Linda^> bokmärke :o
<maxjezy> så du kan hålla koll på vilka som är använda och inte
<maxjezy> tros-skydd dvs
<Linda^> Ameh! Nu ska du inte vara sån
<dodel> make: gas: Kommandot hittades inte
<dodel> tror ni att första linux supportar 0.01?
<dodel> oj, jag menar 286
<dodel> CPU
<maxjezy> det tror jag
<maxjezy> men nu skiter jag i er
<dagon_> :o
<maxjezy> så trött på linux så jag går till windows sidan igen
<dagon_> maxjezy är ett troll
<maxjezy> näe, skämt o sido
<maxjezy> ska installera om systemet
<dagon_> dags för mint?
<maxjezy> har typ 100 gb torrent nerladdat halva
<maxjezy> men ja skiter i det
<maxjezy> orkar inte vänta tills ja behandlat de 100 GB
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja vet inte
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> tror ja kör ubuntu 10.10
<dagon_> :O
<maxjezy> eller, ska ja ladda ner o testa mint iaf
<dagon_> testa
<dagon_> kör den live åtminstone
<dagon_> för den är smuttig som tusan
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> man slipper installera flash och skit?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> det görs under installation
<Philip5> dodel: nej man kommer minst behöva 386
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur svårt är det att installera Flash på en skala?
<dagon_> det handlar inte om svårighetsgrad
<dagon_> utan om ork
<maxjezy> realubot, 4,5
<realubot> Äsch...
<dodel> Jag laddade ner en MINIX fil för floppy. Den heter endast disk.01. Hur skriver jag den till /dev/fd0  som är floppy?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var mycket.
<maxjezy> realubot, använer vi richters skalan?
<dagon_> dodel: med dd
<dodel> alltså inte kopiera, snarare bränna
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, en linjal.
<dodel> dagon_ blir det bränna?
<maxjezy> 22,4 cm realubot §
<dagon_> dd if=/sökväg of=/dev/fd0
<maxjezy> dagon_, kör du mint debian?
<maxjezy> eller mint 10?
<dagon_> mint 10
<dagon_> ville egentligen köra mint fluxbox
<maxjezy> "julia!
<dagon_> men finns bara som x86 :/
<maxjezy> najjs
<maxjezy> snabb nedladdnig
<maxjezy> 1 minut
<maxjezy> bra skit
<maxjezy> palla vänta lixom OMG
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> 20 sekunder kvar
<dodel> gick ändå inte :(
<dagon_> jaså?
<dodel> ja
<realubot> dodel: Du sliter hårt med din kernel?
<dodel> realubot: Nej då. Den är klar :)
<dodel> realubot: Jag har en gammal 286 som jag vill ha *nix system på
<Philip5> dagon_: nej du, nu är din rast slut. in i blender och jobba igen ;)
<dagon_> ja, det är fan dags
<dagon_> ska bara hitta bra musik
<dagon_> måste ha något peppande i bakgrunden
<Philip5> jag ska nog kolla på någon rulle
<dagon_> INIBLENDER
<dagon_> det är dags för dig att komma i kapp nu tycker jag :)
<HeMan> dodel: minix då?
<dodel> HeMan: hmm,, nope
<HeMan> dodel: elks slutade utvecklas 2006
<dodel> Men jag tror att jag måste återgå till ELKS, för det är liksom Linux, fast för 286. Dock inte 100& linuyx
<HeMan> dodel: kolla om netbsd går köra då?
<dodel> HeMan: På en dator från 1986?
<HeMan> elks är alan cox port av linuxkärnan till 286, men jag vet inte om det finns något userspace
<HeMan> elks är linux
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, elks var linux, nu är det dött...
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> ska testa mint
<maxjezy> linux
<maxjezy> mint
<HeMan> tror aldrig ens elks bootade så långt att man kom till userspace
<maxjezy> inte mint pastiller
<HeMan> ett problem med 286'an är att den saknar mmu
<realubot> dodel: Aha.
<delhage> hur gör man då?
<HeMan> dodel: tror du har störst chans med minix 2
<HeMan> delhage: om man inte har någon mmu?
<dodel> komplimerar elks nu
<delhage> HeMan: ja
<HeMan> delhage: hoppas att ingen skriver sönder "ditt" minne...
<HeMan> dodel: vad har du för toolchain?
<delhage> ok
<dodel> HeMan: VAD?
<HeMan> dodel: version av gcc och binutils?
<HeMan> dodel: du måste ha en som genererar 286-kod
<HeMan> dodel: dvs 16-bitars kod
<HeMan> dodel: så du måste börja med att bygga en toolchain för 286
<dodel> HeMan: Jasså?
<dodel> Hur kollar man det?
<HeMan> dodel: och risken finns att du måste köra med en gammal gcc och en gammal binutils för at ens kunna bygga en så gammal kärna
<HeMan> dodel: kolla på http://minix1.woodhull.com/mxdownld.html i stället, då kan du vara igång på några timmar
<HeMan> dodel: till skillnad från några veckor om du ska ha igång elks...
<dodel> tror jag gör det imorogn
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<dagon_> x_link: :D
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Tvungen att göra dansen, svikit den för mycket på sistone.
<x_link> Aja, dags att sova.
<x_link> God natt!
<x_link> *poff*
<dagon_> godnatt :)
<dagon_> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack dagon_ det funka inte
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> stog nått om boot:
<maxjezy> 32
<maxjezy> tjaffs
<dagon_> :/
<dagon_> hur la du in iso'n på usb-pinnen?
<maxjezy> via ubuntus start up fisk program
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> har aldrig provat det
<HeMan> det känns som min glidplatta ska kunna multitouch, http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/gestures/touchpad-linux
<maxjezy> ska testa unetbootin nu
<dagon_> gör det
<dagon_> HeMan: har du hiteck platta? :)
<HeMan> dagon_: synaptic
<dagon_> wat
<dagon_> har du en synaptic platta?
<HeMan> det är vad lsinputs säger
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> är inte det bara drivaren?
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> jag har ingen lsinputs :(
<dagon_> iofs behöver jag nog inte det heller :>
<HeMan> den säger så i /var/log/Xorg.0.log med
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> power button är med som input
<HeMan> och hörlurarna är också med som input
<dagon_> :o
<dagon_> dags för lite bad religion
<HeMan> dags för lite god sömn tror jag
<dagon_> det gör du rätt i din jobbare
<dagon_> jag tar nattskiftet på irc
<amelia> sova vore något det..
<dagon_> ja om man bara kunde så
<amelia> jag har rätt svårt för det också.. lyssnar dock på liftarens guide till galaxen som ljudbok för hundrasjuttioelfte gången. man somnar till slut.
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> kolla på pokémonfilmerna annars
<maxjezy> dagon_: nu jävlar!
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> installerar
<maxjezy> xchat fanns ju redan också
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> slippa installera
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag kör så mycket jag kan i terminal
<dagon_> irssi, mocp
<dagon_> håller på att lära mig rtorrent
<dagon_> snart dags att köra lite bitlbee igen
<dagon_> och efter det blir det väl xmonad eller nåt
<dagon_> för att verkligen komplettera
<madbear> jag lyssnar på en hypnotisör och kan fan inte somna för det
<madbear> jävla tardsömn
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> verkar inte vara möjligt att köra dualscreens
<maxjezy> förutom i mirror screen mode
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad gör du nu?
<maxjezy> i live iaf
<maxjezy> Philip5: installerar mint
<Philip5> där ser man
<madbear> maxjezy: vad snackar du om
<maxjezy> madbear: vilket?
<madbear> klart du kan köra .. vad det nu heter
<madbear> inte speglad utan nåt annat
<maxjezy> madbear: side by side
<dagon_> utökad
<madbear> eller ja, du måste ju dilla i xorg.conf kanske
<maxjezy> funkar inte för mig i live nu iaf
<madbear> eller kanske och kanske, det måster du
<dagon_> men live är lite sisådär
<dagon_> allt funkar inte där
<madbear> jo men du får ju starta om x
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kör väl mint kde ;)
<madbear> jag fattar hur en dator fungerar :D
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> Philip5: det får vi inte hoppas, kde funkar sisådär med mint
<maxjezy> Philip5: gnume!
<maxjezy> installation klar!
<maxjezy> reboot!
<dagon_> jag testade mint kde med live-iso
<maxjezy> poff
<dagon_> det första som händer var att kwin dog
<madbear> det är ju en feature i KDE
<dagon_> *håller för öronen*
<madbear> vad nu dagon_
<madbear> ska jag få någon KDEare på mig
<madbear> :D
<madbear> BRING IT!
<dagon_> förväntade mig att Philip5 skulle skälla ut dig :>
<madbear> hiahia
<Philip5> voff voff
<madbear> jag hjärtar ju kde3.5 men allt jag testat av fyran kraschar här och där
<dagon_> madbear: sådär skrattar folk från brasilien på internet :(
<madbear> inget som gör att man måste startutomett iaf
<madbear> dagon_: jasså? jag kanske är brasiliansk? som kör allt genom translate.google.com
<madbear> skulle vara ballt att scripta....
<dagon_> haha
<madbear> så man har en babelfish på irc!
<dagon_> det går nog
<dagon_> det finns python moduler
<madbear> du,... en dator kan göra ALLT!
<dagon_> som funkar mot deras api
<madbear> "det går nog" ....
<madbear> och så har ju google detect language
<dagon_> http://code.google.com/intl/sv-SE/apis/language/translate/overview.html
<dagon_> Js var det visst
<maxjezy> http://img156.imageshack.us/i/skrmbilda.png/
<maxjezy> kolla in den är ni snälla
<maxjezy> efter reboot är det samma
<maxjezy> halva 18" skärmen är svart
<maxjezy> vågrätt
<maxjezy> andra skärmen halva vertikalt
<maxjezy> menyn kommer på bärbara
<maxjezy> men tar upp en del på andra med
<maxjezy> inte alls som i ubuntu
<maxjezy> där båda skärmarna används till fullo
 * maxjezy är ledsen
<maxjezy> :(
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> skumt
<maxjezy> aa
<dagon_> världens minsta screenshot :(
<maxjezy> ja :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-12
<maxjezy> den blev nog resize
<maxjezy> kanske ska reboota med bara en skärm i
<maxjezy> och se hur det blir
<dagon_> testa
<maxjezy> brb
<dagon_> jag har bara en skärm så kan inte säga nåt
<kosmick> (¯`•¸•´¯)
<maxjezy> hm, funkar bara bra när ja sätter den andra att ha samma upplösning som den andra
<maxjezy> 800x600
<dagon_> jävla mysko
<maxjezy> dvs, höjden måste vara samma
<maxjezy> 600
<maxjezy> då ser det ju iaf okej ut
<maxjezy> men, ingen höjdare att sitta och leka blender så här
<maxjezy> annars är ja nöjd
<dagon_> vad säger xrandr i terminalen?
<maxjezy> dagon_: kan ja paste privat?
<dagon_> visst
<Philip5> maxjezy is a private dancer, a dancer for money....
<Philip5> precis som i den gamla låten
<dagon_> 8]
<maxjezy> hej LenaPhilip5son!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> slut för idag
<maxjay> hm
<maxjay> varför dog inte maxjezy
<maxjay> die mthfuck@
<maxjezy> Sådärjae!
<maxjezy> NÄJFAN!
<maxjezy> glömde göra backup innan ja installera om
<dagon_> :(
<maxjezy> nu har alla mina .blend filer försvunnit i intet
<dagon_> va drygt
<maxjezy> kände det på mig att de va nått man glömt
<maxjezy> i all iver
<dagon_> alltid är det nåt
<dagon_> mitt tips är att ha /home på en separat partition
<dagon_> och spara alla blender projekt där
<dagon_> i egen mapp
<maxjezy> borde nog gjort det så den här installationen
<maxjezy> men ja ska köpa en usb-disk
<maxjezy> någon gång
<dagon_> ingen dum idé
<maxjezy> bra drag i kanalen
<dagon_> haha
<Kimmen> morning
<andol> morn
<Haffe> Ja, hej.
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> vilken underbar dag
<whomee> lite kylig men visst, skön dag
<larsemil> kylig gör inget, då tar det inte likam ycket på isarna och så hinner jag kanske ut en sväng till och fiska innan det är öppet vatten. :)
<whomee> aha du bor i en del av landet som fortfarande kanske har snöbildning samt is alltså :)
<Kimmen> var dimma här
<whomee> dimma e mysigt, då kan man stå i dimman o göra dumheter som ingen ser
<whomee> beroende på täthet
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: god morgon!
<Kimmen> var inte riktigt så tät dimma =P
<Markslap> Kallt som fan ute.
<Kimmen> -1, inte alls så farligt
<Markslap> Inte för att vara den pessimistiska typen, men kallt är det.
<Markslap> Oj, så kallt är det inte.
<Markslap> Men kallt är det, tror det är nere på 4-5 grader.
<Kimmen> du bor ju säkert i södern =P
<Markslap> Allt är relativt.
<Kimmen> det är det ju faktiskt, relativt där jag bor så är det mesta södern
<Markslap> Mjo, och gränsen för Norrland går vid Vättern.
<Markslap> :)
<HeMan> men gränsen för norra sverige går vid Umeå
<Markslap> Jao.
<Markslap> Och man tror att Umeå ligger långt norrut. :p
<Markslap> Jag kan acceptera att Luleå är Norrland.
<Markslap> (Även om Gävle ligger däri också)
<HeMan> jag tror inte Umeå ligger långt norrut
<HeMan> men det kan bero på att jag är uppvuxen i Arvidsjaur...
<madbear> ni hade väl renslakt på schemat när andra hade geografi?
<HeMan> mmm, jag har läst Samiska som extra-språk
<HeMan> minns exakt inget av det dock... :-/
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Coolt
<Kimmen> enligt pite-bor så är piteå norrland
<larsemil> jag tycker sundsvall är norrland men inget söder om det.
<Markslap> Mja, mjo.
<kodein> jag tycker gästrikland+härjedalen och uppåt är norrland
<Haffe> Norrland börjar väl norr om valhallavägen?
<Markslap> :D
<kodein> på andra sidan kinda kanal?
<Markslap> Haffe: Mm, skåne börjar vid Gullmarsbron.
<Markslap> Passkontroll mitt på.
<Markslap> (Johanneshobsbron)
<Markslap> (Men som leder till Gup)
<Kimmen> Lättare att dela upp i län
<Markslap> Norrland, Stockholm, Skåne.
<Markslap> Done.
<kodein> oäligt
<Haffe> Dags att gå och göra något vettigt.
<Markslap> Ja
<_sara_> kodein: ja, jag är oäright
<_sara_> lol
<cHarNe2> Markslap: skåne börjar där sverige slutar ;)
<Kimmen> haha
<Markslap> :D
<yeager> Markslap, jag är ingen skåning! :) (bor i hammarby sjöstad)
<Markslap> yeager: Beror på vart i sjöstaden. :)
<Markslap> Södermalmssidan eller Sickla?
<yeager> Markslap, sicklasidan.. de nybyggda husen vid henriksdalshamnen
<Markslap> Ah
<Markslap> Skåning.
<Markslap> :)
<coobra> finafisken  :p
<yeager> här är min utsikt
<yeager> http://www.danielnylander.se/pics/DSC00792.JPG
<Markslap> Men sjöstaden där är väldigt mysigt.
<Markslap> Blir nog fint när det är klart. :D
 * coobra slaps yeager 
<yeager> jo, ett par månader till så är husen klara och massor av båtar i plurret
<Markslap> Gött
<Markslap> Man ser Skansbron och Skanstullsbron. :>
<HeMan> det är ju nackdelen, att det är så mycke folk
<Markslap> Där är det inte så farligt.
 * _sara_1 has 6 hours a day free and nothing to do in them for 5 out of 7 days
<HeMan> jag antar att det kommer vara folk i dom massa båtarna i plurret
<Markslap> yeager: Vad kostar lägenheterna där?
<yeager> Markslap, mellan 3 och 11 miljoner
<yeager> finns även hyresrätter.. http://www.botrygg.se/fast_henriksdalshamnen_01.shtml
<Markslap> Inte så farligt.
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> yeager: Gött.
<dagon_> nähä, man får väl ut i duggregnet då
<coobra> dagon_: ut mere !!!
 * realubot sprkar in dörren och smyger in på sina nya indianmokasiner.
<realubot> *sparkar
<arand> Way to snubbla :þ
<dagon_> coobra: ut själv!
<dagon_> 8]
<coobra> dagon_: !!!
<dagon_> !!^!!
<dagon_> nä om man skulle ta tag i omintallationen
<dagon_> installation*
<HeMan> kan apt köra med en socks-proxy?
<dagon_> HeMan: http://tinyurl.com/6g2yn9p
<HeMan> dagon_: "Enable javascript to use LMGTFY." :-)
<dagon_> asdkalsdklsad!"#"¤#"%!!!!!
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> jag som tänkte vara rolig och kvick för en gångs skull
<dagon_> http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=apt+%2B+socks-proxy
<HeMan> hehe, det blev riktigt dåligt med noscript på
<dagon_> 3e länken ser ut att vara något åt ditt håll
<HeMan> hmm, jag har inte tsocks på den maskinen, måste använda socks-proxyn för att installera det...
<dagon_> haha
<HeMan> så, nu hittade jag varför jag inte kunde gå via vanliga proxyn
<HeMan> nu kan jag installera tsocks! :)
<dagon_> :)
<HeMan> kan för övrigt säga att aptitude inte gillar att få slut minne...
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> den blir lite gråtfärdig
<HeMan> min lxc-konfiguration som begränsar minnet funkar mao
<dagon_> har jag hört
<dagon_> jag har bara en futtig 4 core miljö att leka med
<dagon_> jämfört med vissa andra
<dagon_> *host* HeMan *host*'
<dagon_> 8]
<HeMan> dagon_: :)
<HeMan> dagon_: dom maskinerna kör iofs rhel
<Kimmen> jag har 1 atom 330 HT, vassaste sörvern på marknaden
<dagon_> jag blev helt överlycklig vid 4-tiden i morse
<dagon_> satt och småläste man-posten till moc
<dagon_> hittade både hur man queue'ade låtar och sökte upp dom
<dagon_> fan va patetiskt nördig jag lät där..
<dagon_> "satt och läste man-posten..."
<kodein> att det var vid 4-tiden i morse är väl en värre indikator ;)
<HeMan> jo jag sitter ofta och småläser man-sidor, men sällan vid 4
<Markslap> dagon_: moc?
<Markslap> Som i Office Communicator?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> musikspelaren
<dagon_> och brukar du queue'a låtar i office mjukvara?
<Markslap> Näe
<Markslap> Inte direkt.
<dagon_> dåså :(
<Markslap> moc för mig är Microsoft Office Communicator, som MSN fast för företag.
<Markslap> Gillar det ikkje.
<dagon_> jag fick en sur uppstötning
<Markslap> :D
<kodein> Markslap: Office Communicator förkortas ju OCS
<Markslap> kodein: Inte här.
<Markslap> Dom kallar det moc.
<kodapa> ah-berg: hoi :D
<Markslap> kodein: Vart kommer S:et ifrån?
<kodein> det heter Lync numera åas
<kodein> "Sharepoint"
<Markslap> Jaha
<Markslap> Det har vi en också.
<Markslap> Håller på och strular en massa med Citrix och AD just nu.
<Markslap> Skitsaker.
<kodein> eller nähä
<kodein> "office communication server"
<kodein> och MOC verkar ju också vara en gångbar förkortning för klienten, ja
<HeMan> jabber ftw!
<kodein> håhåjaja, det är tur att windowstjafset inte är mitt bord
<dagon_> 8]
<Markslap> kodein: :D
<Markslap> HeMan: IRC?
<Markslap> SSH är inte blockerat, det gillas.
<kodein> när vi uppgratinerade sharepointet så försvann bokmärkena jag hade för att faktiskt hitta det lilla relevanta
<HeMan> Markslap: inte längre, vi körde det i 7-8 år som intern chat
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Låter gött.
<kodein> man kör väl lyskom internt?
<kodein> andol kan säkert bekräfta detta.
<dagon_> moc slickar i sig ynka 8MB RAM, det gillas
<andol> kodein: Va? Vad är det nu jag ska bekräfta? :)
<kodein> andol: att man kör lyskom för internkommunikation
<kodein> andol: är det så jobbigt att läsa raden ovanför highlighten?
<kodein> ;)
<andol> kodein: Tja, ville väl mest ha bekräftat att det inte rörde sig om något mer, utan att behöva läsa massa mer rader.
<andol> Tja, vi kör ju en hel rad olik system för internkommunikation, där LysKOM är ett utav dem.
<kodein> vi kör iofs mest epost här
<kodein> allt av värde som hamnar på sharepoint får man ändå mail om.
<andol> Vad gäller att koordiera sysadmandet så är det nästan främst IRC som gäller.
<Kimmen> BBB kör irc internt
 * kodein jobbar ju på ett microsoftuniversitet
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: morpheus
<Barre> det stora problemet tycker jag är att folk inte har vett att använda rätt kommunikationsmedel när de kommunicerar
<Barre> exempelvis att ringa mig och fråga om jag kan skicka ett dokument via mail!?!
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: är det vad de kör nu eller din nick? Var ett tag sen jag slutade där så =P
<kodein> de ska inte faxa dig en uppmaning om att du ska ringa dem?
<Barre> kodein: låter inte helt otroligt att det skulle kunna ske
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: jobbar inte där längre heller :P men deras irc-server dom hade kallade dom för 'morpheus'
<Kimmen> så var det ja, minns bara link numera och enable lösenordet =P
<Barre> amelia: idag är det jag som är trött och har ensamrätt på att gäspa, ok?
<larsemil> *gäsp
<larsemil> Barre: på jobbet trots ryggen?
<Coffe> Barre,  bättre idag ?
<Barre> var på jobbet kl 07:10 idag O_o
<Barre> Coffe: bättre i ryggen, men trött
<Barre> larsemil: jag har den stora fördelen att kunna jobba hemmifrån, så jag har faktiskt bara varit sjukskriven p.g.a. ryggen 1,5 dagar (vid två tillfällen) sen den gick sönder för 5 år sedan.
<Coffe> Barre,  de var iofs inte ryggen jag tänkte på
<gorgo> :)
<Coffe> Barre,  du glömmer inte bort batteriet va ?
<Barre> hade nog varit lite annorlunda om jag jobbade som taxichafför, inom sjukvården, byggare eller något annat där jag faktiskt måste använda mer än fingertopparna på jobbet...
<Barre> Coffe: närå, håller på att bygga om i källaren, så den ligger nog där nere :)
<Coffe> ok, ska du verkligen jobba mer på egen hand ? :P
<larsemil> Barre: du kan ha en sån där "hej jag kan styra hela min dator med tungan" grej så slipper du använda fingertopparna ens
<Barre> larsemil: kan Stephen Hawkin Hawking så kan jag O_o
<Barre> hoppsan vad hände där?
<Barre> mitt tangentbord verkar ha börjat med att stamma...
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> http://www.bikeid.se snygga cyklar
<Barre> lustigt att du länkar just den sidan, en snubbe i mitt fb-flöde gjorde det precis åsså
<Coffe> Barre,  bättre med handen idag då ?
<Barre> mycket
<Barre> tackar som frågar Coffe
<Coffe> Barre, ja blir ju orolig
 * Barre installerar Opera för första gången på nått år.
<Coffe> Opera är bra förutom att crtl har skum funktion
<cHarNe2> ända jag saknar i chrome är sidsöknings-funktionen från konqueror
<larsemil> hur är den i konqueror då?
<cHarNe2> när man söker kan man få upp bokstäver vid alla länkar som matchar, och trycka på den bokstaven för att öppna
<cHarNe2> var ett tag sedan jag körde så jag kommer inte riktigt ihåg hur det funkade mer än så
<Barre> andol: hörru....
<Barre> andol: jag har eventuellt hittatt en liten bugg i Opera 11.10 :P
<larsemil> så spännande. vad?
<kodein> larsemil: fixies? är du hipster eller? ;)
<andol> Barre: Det är en feature!
<andol> Barre: Se även https://bugs.opera.com/wizard/
<jolaren> Vilket är det lättaste sättet att prata ostrött med kompisarna+? Kanske hosta en irc och skapa konton i shell åt de
<realubot> jolaren: Pidgin med offrecord-pluginet?
<jolaren> realubot:hmm..
<jolaren> blir ju knappast helt annonymt egentligen?
<realubot> jolaren: Jag vet inte. Det var bara en idé.
<Markslap> jolaren: Ja, IRC med lite blowfish antagligen.
<Markslap> Sen ansluta till IRC-servern via SSH.
<Markslap> (:
<jolaren> Markslap: det jag tänkte
<jolaren> sätta allt på servern
<jolaren> på min server
<Markslap> Sen är det diskutabelt hur säkert blowfish är.
<jolaren> sen sätta på servern vid behov
<Markslap> Men relativt sett.
<Markslap> Mm
<jolaren> och låta de ha kontoon redan på min server
<Markslap> Bättre med en anonym VPS eller så.
<andol> Hmm, undrar hur bra Jabber integrerar MUC och GPG-kryptering...
<realubot> jolaren: Det låter ju lika osäkert som offrecord i Pidgin.
<jolaren> måste nog in och ut.. utf 88 e inte på
<Markslap> Men det blir ju aldrig helt anonymt, det går ju inte.
<Markslap> Men det är ganska sött.
<jolaren> Äh, pisss putty
<jolaren> Nu så
<jolaren> Det blir väl anonymt ? Utan loggning och inte online?
<jolaren> Hur kan det inte vara bättre än off the record med pidgin realubot `?
<larsemil> kodein: hmm låt mig tänka.. nej..
<realubot> jolaren: Jo, det är säkert bättre än Pidgin men risken finns ju alltid att någon går via en användares dator och in på servern.
<jolaren> servenr är ju bara uppe när jag säger till
<jolaren> sen rensas allt
<realubot> jolaren: Jo, men med ett skript så går det ju att automatiskt ansluta när servern är upp och avlyssna trafiken?
<kodein> larsemil: vad ska du då ha en fixie till?
<realubot> Det förutsätter ju att din polares dator är kapad såklart.
<realubot> jolaren: Då får ni ställa kontrollfrågor till varandra, typ: Älskar du mig? Då får den andre svara Fisken är grön.
<realubot> Om svaret är fel får användaren ominstallera systemet på sin dator. :)
<kodein> "våren i Prag är sen i år"
<realubot> kodein: Ja, vem var det som sa så?
<andol> kodein: Inte så att du har en syster i tanganjika då?
<larsemil> kodein: jag vill inte ha en fixie
<larsemil> kodein: jag vill ha en schysst single speed cykel
<HeMan> larsemil: militärhoj?
<larsemil> HeMan: ne
<larsemil> har idag en gammal kärringräser
<kodein> jag tror att "schysst" gör att Kronan faller bort
<kodein> andol: nä
<larsemil> men blev lite sugen på en bikeid.se
<HeMan> larsemil: varför vill ha en utan växlar?
<larsemil> HeMan: gillar att cykla så. fungerat bra med min kärringräser
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<Markslap> Jag har en cruiser.
<Markslap> Helsoft.
<Markslap> Jag var mycket för växlar förut, sen gick jag ner från 21-24 växlar till 7 (dirtbikecykel) och sen till 1 växel.
<Markslap> Körde på två växlar ett tag (man växlade genom att trapa bakåt lite lätt)
<HeMan> jag är lite svag för helfjädrade downhill-cyklar
<Markslap> Jo
<Markslap> :)
<HeMan> men det funkar inte helt optimalt med barnsadel
<barzam> Markslap: har haft en sån också, det är det bästa :)
<Markslap> En cruisersadel passar till allt.
<barzam> med bromsväxel
<Markslap> barzam: :D
<Markslap> Dom äger.
<Markslap> Monark tror jag?
<larsemil> HeMan: de är ganska jobbiga att cykla rakt fram på vanlig väg med bara...
<Markslap> Cyklade 9 mil en dag, vi var tre pers, dom andra hade en mountainbike var, med stenhårda sadlar, och jag hade min tvåväxlade cruiser.
<HeMan> menar att det funkar dåligt med en barnsits bak på den obefintliga pakethållaren
<Markslap> Jag hade inte ont i rumpan alls.
<barzam> ja jag hade en hopfällbar monark, du vet såpn dar med 20"s-däck eller nåt
<HeMan> larsemil: man får svänga och trixa hela vägen!
<barzam> HeMan: min barnstol behöver inte pakethållare
<kodein> min första psyckel hade limpsadel. det var rätt najs
<barzam> HeMan: bara sånt där fäst man klickar i
<kodein> det var för hundra år sedan, dock
<barzam> kodein: tills det blir hål limpan, då blir det blött i rumpan
<Markslap> Jag ogillade att ta ut cykeln när det regnar ute.
<HeMan> barzam: en sån stång som går ut från sadelstolpen?
<Markslap> Och parkerade alltid i mitt sovrum (lägenhet), i trapphuset eller i nödfall under tak åtminstonde.
<kodein> barzam: fast samma förhållande råder ju på vanlig sadel :)
<HeMan> för närvarande är jag utan "vettig" cykel, har bara en militärhoj
<larsemil> jag med
<Markslap> Jag har ingen cykel alls.
<Markslap> :/
<larsemil> och utan pengar att köpa en för också
<kodein> jag funderar på om man skulle skaffa en mtb att psyckla på igen
<kodein> det är fint med lite bredare däck emellanåt
<Markslap> Jag hae 2.7 som värst på min cykel.
<Markslap> Min dirtbike.
<Markslap> Det var helt cp.
<Markslap> hade*
<kodein> åas är det fan så drygt när växlarna havererar
<Markslap> Inte kul att cykla på vägar med alls.
<HeMan> när jag cyklade som mest hade jag dyrare däck på cykeln än på bilen...
<Markslap> :D
<HeMan> men det var vinterdäck
<HeMan> det är lite svalt med bara cykelskor när det är -26...
<Markslap> ;D
<Markslap> Jag cyklar inte i snö eller nederbörd vanligtvis.
<Markslap> När jag kommer hem måste jag laga kedjan.
<Markslap> Och rätta hjulet.
<HeMan> det problemet jag hade med mina första vinterdäck var att jag var tvungen att laga kläderna så ofta...
<Markslap> haha
<HeMan> men värsta vurpan gjorde jag på sommaren
<Markslap> Dubbar?
<Markslap> Aha
<HeMan> jo dubbdäck på vintern
<HeMan> men när jag gjorde min storvurpa blev det bara damm kvar av hjälmen
<Markslap> Bra att du har hjälm. :)
<HeMan> brutet nyckelben och asfalt i sår på skulderbladet och på knäet
<Markslap> Oj
<HeMan> ramen blev bucklig när styret slog i
<Markslap> Jag brukar cykla i t-shirt och shorts i innerstan (när det är sommar dvs.).
<Markslap> Satan, det låter våldsamt.
<Markslap> Vad hände?
<HeMan> hade kollat på hastighetsmätaren strax innan och den visade 42 km/h
<HeMan> skulle cykla om två som i sin tur cyklade om en tredje
<HeMan> så jag hamnade för nära en trotoarkant
<Markslap> Oj
<HeMan> samma backe så skulle jag cykla om två slö-cyklare och blev tvungen att hoppa genom en häck
<HeMan> det skreks en del när jag passerade... :)
<Markslap> Varför då?
<HeMan> det blev lite för smalt då med, men då var jag på insidan
<HeMan> och när jag passerade tjejerna så passerade jag genom häcken samtidigt och det lät rätt mycke om mig....
<HeMan> kool(!), http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13805-nofen-kyler-intel-sandy-bridge-utan-flaktar
<Kimmen> nice, man ska nog ha rätt öppen låda dock för att få lite luftflöde
<HeMan> hmm, vart är nätaggregatet?
<HeMan> det verkar som låda och kylare är ett paket
<Kimmen> uppe i 5,25" området är nätagget?
<HeMan> jao, kanske
<Kimmen> sen har du strömmatningen den feta kabeln som går bakifrån och upp, orangeröd färg
<Markslap> Haha
<Barre> andol: bug DSK-333845 rapporterad :)
 * andol tjuvkikar
 * andol funderar på var han lättast får tag på en lokal swf-fil...
<Barre> andol: jag har en som skall gå i montern på en utställning, tänkte att Opera kunde få göra jobbet..
<Barre> andol: vill du att jag skickar den?
<kodein> andol: curl:a aftonblaskan, grepa ut en swf och wgetta?
<Barre> klurigt..
<cHarNe2> så :) blev klar med ett script nu, någon som vill ladda ner texter via terminalen? => http://pastie.org/1786404
<HeMan> hmm, finns det ingen flash downloade?
<andol> Barre: Tja, lyckades inte återskapa problemet med Linuxversionen utav Opera 11 i alla fall. Fast skickar gärna din fil, så får vi se om det är något speciellt med den.
<barzam> cHarNe2: intressant, känner du till subdl?
<cHarNe2> barzam: nope, var över ett är sedan jag gjorde första versionen och sen har det bara varit underhåll :P
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwvqdXR3XnI&feature=player_embedded#at=65
<cHarNe2> barzam: okok, opensubtitles är snällare när det gäller att ladda ner saker från deras sida :P
<Twicefire> Någon som vet något bra program som byter wallpaper efter ca 2-3 timmar automatisk ?
<Markslap> Windows 7.
<barzam> cHarNe2: ska pröva din ikväll, bra jobbat!
<Twicefire> nae palla windows
<jonz> Markslap: Nu är win7 ett program? :o
<Twicefire> haha tydligen , buggat program :;P
<HeMan> Twicefire: jag körde någon "multibakgrund" i vanliga gnome som bytte lite nu och då
<Twicefire> ska genast kolla
<Markslap> Crontab och feh.
<Markslap> Windows 7 är en mjukvara om inte annat jonz. :)
<Markslap> Så gills nästan.
<jonz> Markslap: Kan väl gå med på nästan ;)
<Markslap> :D
<jonz> :D
<jonz> någon som har koll om 11.04 final kommer att ha unity? :/
<Twicefire> HeMan hittar inget med det namnet :S
<HeMan> jonz: jo
<jonz> HeMan: Ok, ty
<HeMan> Twicefire: den hette nog inte så, det var en bakgrund som var flera bilder i samma
<carl-> hmmm .. finns det nån musikspelare som man kan bokmärka sin sparade spellista ?? så att om man lyssnar på en talbok kan man bara resuma lätt
<carl-> nån som har bra koll på det
<Twicefire> aha :(
<HeMan> Twicefire: den visas som en bild på jorden när man valt att byta bakgrund
<HeMan> Twicefire: det borde betyda att man kan ta valfri bild som har samma karaktär och få "bildspel" som bakgrund
<Twicefire> HeMan hitta ett i software center som heter: desktop drapes
<Twicefire> får testa det :)
<Twicefire> Det funka prima: Desktop drapes alltså :)
<maxjezy> någon som vill hjälpa mig starta ett konto på en torrentsida?
<maxjezy> jag har ju redan ett konto som jag inte mins lösenordet på
<maxjezy> så jag behöver ett nytt
<Markslap> Requesta passet?
<arand> password?
<jonz> ^^
<maxjezy> Markslap: jag har testat alla mina mails
<maxjezy> den säger "finns ej i databasen"
<maxjezy> fast på engelska
<jonz> Då lär det väl vara så, om de inte har pillat i db'n
<maxjezy> ingen som inte använder sig av torrent som vill hjälpa?
<jonz> Vilken sida pratar du om btw?
<maxjezy> torrentday
<jonz> k, ingen info
<maxjezy> http://www.torrentday.com/signup.php
<maxjezy> regga den med maxjayson@gmail.com
<maxjezy> och PM'a mig!
<jonz> maxjezy: Tror du att jag ska göra det? :o
<maxjezy> jonz: nej, men ja hoppas
<maxjezy> medmänniskor imellan :)
<maxjezy> ja kliar din rygg och du min
<maxjezy> apor i mellan
<jonz> maxjezy: Well i cant do that
<maxjezy> well well...
<jonz> maxjezy: Stora frågan är varför du inte kan?
<maxjezy> jonz: för jag reggat mig en gång
<jonz> maxjezy: k
<maxjezy> går bara skapa ett konto
<maxjezy> och det går inte kontakta dem
<maxjezy> utan att logga in antar jag
<maxjezy> I fkin need torrentday every day
<jonz> maxjezy: Kör ett konto via mobilen?
<maxjezy> min mobil har inte färgskärm knappt
<jonz> k
<jonz> maxjezy: Prova gå via någon proxy
<maxjezy> no problemos
<maxjezy> löst nu
<dodel> Wohoo!!! Har fått tag på en diskett från 1987 med MS-DOS 3.21 på!! Helt orginal från en SHARP PC-4500
<kodein> och den är läsbar?
<dodel> japp!
<dodel> Made in Japan ;)
<dodel> Jag kan inte se vad jag har mountat när jag skriver mount  /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<dodel> Det står att den är mountad, men ser inga filer :P
<gorgo> hihi, fina underbara kde :)
<Philip5> gorgo: +1
<gorgo> Philip5: :P
<gorgo> kommer snart ny release :D
<dodel> Kanske man ska lägga upp MS-DOS 3.21 på lite torrent? :d
<gorgo> dodel: gör det, kanske e någon som tankar?
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> nya kopete,är ju helt underbart, verkar ha blivit mer stabil nu, gjorde en ominstallation, o lade in nyaste kde, o denna gången fick jag det stabilt som fan, hehe
<gorgo> körde in opensuse för att testa Philip5, funkar rätt bra, fast pakethanteraren är lite annorlunda, hehe
<gorgo> tänkte har ju fram till den 28 innan ny relase kommer, så kan testa lite andra under tiden
<Philip5> gorgo: jo suse har ju valt kde som sin primära fönstermiljö så det blir ju bra men jag gillar inte heller deras pakethantering och lite smågrejer som ligge på andra ställen och man får leta runt.
<Philip5> gorgo: har aldrig fastnat för suse
<gorgo> håller med, det är lite annorlunda, men ville testa lite, har kört suse för många år sen tillbaka, så tänkte kunde se hur den var nu
<gorgo> ska köra ett test på fedora med, innan den 28 på bärbara tänkte jag, ha lite test period, hehe, se hur de andra har utvecklas
<Philip5> aldrig fel att testa runt
<gorgo> ne precis, ubuntu borde göra fler verktyg till kde
<gorgo> mesta bra verktyg ligger ju för gnome
<gorgo> fast man klarar sig långt via konsolen
<Philip5> ja det är ju bara kubuntus community som grejer med kde
<Philip5> och de portar mest default kde till ubuntu
<gorgo> japp, jag gillade att hplib låg inne på suse direkt i installationsläge, hehe
<gorgo> bara o lägga till sin skrivare
<gorgo> 2 klick typ
<gorgo> om man misslyckas med det, så vet jag inte hur man är funtad, nästan
<Philip5> fast det är ju inget med kde :)
<gorgo> sant
<gorgo> men skulle ha in quassel, för den är inte standard i suse, så fick leta lite repos för suse, det var lite jobbigare
<gorgo> forumen är inte alls lika stora för suse som för ubuntu
<gorgo> o ändå har ju suse funnits mycket längre, roligt hur det kan ändras
<gorgo> hehe, var kul o se X igår med sin windows burk, som bråkade med henne hela tiden, nätverksinställnignar popupen bestämde sig för att inte vilja popa up som den brukade, tänkte oo vad skönt att man inte kör windows
<gorgo> :D
<dodel> Jag kopierade över data från en Microsoft-Diskett till en vanlig svart diskett, i WinXP. Men själva kopieringen blev inte exakt.
<dodel> Någon som vet hur man kopierar över exakt? Jag har två disekttstationer
<cahoot> undrar om mer än 10% av ubuntu-anv sett/använt en diskett
<dodel> dd if=/dev/fd0 /dev/sdc1
<dodel> Vadå? Används inte diskett nu för tiden?
<cahoot> personligen har jag inte gjort det på 7-8 år
<dodel> cahoot: Seriöst! :D Tycker diskett är riktigt nice!
<kosmick> disketter e populära vid osdev! då man använder sig av gammal hårdvara för att testa sin os kärna.
<cahoot> jo det finns ju folk som älskar volvo amazon också
<dodel> Jag får det inte att fungera. Jag kopierar över med dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/sdc1 Alltså fd0 är min diskettstation och sdc1 är min USB-diskettstation. Men den verkar inte vara bootabel
<cahoot> är det inte scd?
<cahoot> sdc
<dodel> En fråga till. Visst kan man använda komplimerade python från ubuntu till en i586 dator?
<cahoot> annars blir det väl första partitionen
<dodel> cahoot. kanske ska göra om det :)
<cahoot> sen vet jag ju inte om det blir en bootbar sticka i alla fall
<dodel> cahoot: Jag har en supergammal dator. Toshiba 80286 CPU
<dodel> Tittade på en SHARP PC-4500 idag
<dodel> 737 kb är själva systemet.
<gorgo> dags o skrua upp volymen på max igen
<speedxco1e> Zambezi: är du amds nya cpu arkitektur =)
<dodel> vad är det för skillnad mellan gz, tar, z, tar.gz, tar.gz2 osv?
<cahoot> tar=tape archive (eller så), z,gz,bz2 är olike komprimeringsvarianter
<arand> tar lägger ihop, gzip komprimerar, typ.
<dodel> någon som kan buildroot?
<arand> dodel: Mekar med embedded?
<dodel> arand: japp
<dodel> inux/linux.mk:191: *** No kernel defconfig name specified, check your BR2_LINUX_KERNEL_DEFCONFIG setting.  Stannar.
<arand> Well, jag var tvungen att ta till nätet för att ta reda på vad det var, så...
<dodel> arand: Kan man inte ha python på Buildroot?
<arand> Som sagt, inte den blekaste
<dodel> hur stort är python=?
<dodel> hur kollar man hur stort wget är?
<yeager> $ ls -l /usr/bin/wget|awk {'print $5'}
<Barre> andol: jag PM:ar en länk till filen, du är mer än välkommen att testa.. tack på förhand
<HeMan> dodel: du /usr/bin/wget
<R2D21> Snart dax. inte många dagar kvar.
<Philip5> KiviE: heja färjestad! :P
<R2D21> *ler*
<Barre> nu blir det fart i kanalen?
<Philip5> Barre: jajemen för nu är det hockey på tv! :D
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> Philip5: men *suck*
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> hej heja heja
<Barre> Philip5: jag tänkte mest på  -!- larsemil is now known as trollemil
<andol> Barre: Nix, inga problem att F11:a varesig fram eller tillbaks.
<Philip5> aha :(
<Barre> på linux då andol ?
<andol> Nu återstår bara att komma fram till om jag ska ska orka se hela klippet :)
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<Barre> andol: för på win fungerar det inte...
<Barre> andol: bespara dig att titta på hela klippet, det är mest (99.999%) marketing bullshot
<Barre> s/shot/shit/
<andol> Barre: Tja, lite charmigt hur word-dokuments-ikonerna åker kana nedför en kurva...
<Barre> hahah..
<andol> Japp, blev mycket bättre då man mutade den :)
<Barre> :)
<xyzp> Hurvetar man att man administrator på linux, utan att logga in på root, de är inte varje gång den frågar efter Master kod
<xyzp> <---newbie
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Barre> xyzp: på Ubuntu så är default så att de som är med i gruppen 'admin' är administratörer och kan köra proceser som root genom att ange ett lösen
<Barre> så kolla bara om användaren är med i gruppen 'admin'
<xyzp> Barre, ok jag kör xandros säger många men vet inte
<Barre> xyzp: eeeh.. jag vetinte heller vad du kör
<xyzp> Barre, menar du i konsollen då?
<Barre> xyzp: vad? jag har inte hänvisat till något kommando eller nåt...
<xyzp> Barre, ok hur kan man se att man i adminstratörer, om man inte går i konsollen?
<KiviE> Philip5: har hört att det inte går så bra för färjestad idag...
<Barre> xyzp: OM du kör ubuntu så kan du kontrollera med kommandot id i terminalen, då skrivs alla grupper ut. Men eftersom du enligt egen utsago inte kör Ubuntu så spelar väl det ingen roll?
<xyzp> Barre, ok jag provar
<xyzp> id uid=1000(user) gid=1000(user) grupper=0(root),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),102(lpadmin),1000(user)
<xyzp> Vad menas?
<xyzp> root> id
<xyzp> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) grupper=0(root)
<Barre> det innebär att dit användarid är 1000, din gruppid är 1000 och att du är med i de grupper som skrivs ut
<arand> Användaren är med i 0, woot!?
<Barre> jag tror att jag har varit tydlig när jag hänvisat till vad som gäller under Ubuntu, om du inte ens vet vilket OS du kör så är det svårt att komma med tips på hur det skall vara
<xyzp> arand, vad menas med 0?
<arand> Vet inte riktigt, man ser ut som om din användare är med i gruppen root, vilket verkar gankska mysko... Hursomhelst är ju xandros udda ändå...
<xyzp> Måste jag aktivera kontot root först innan jag använder det?
<arand> Enlight vad du postade i andra svängen ovan verkar det ju som det redan är aktiverat..
<xyzp> ok,Vet inte hundra om det är xandros
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> amelia, var har du hållit hus? :-)
<arand> Du håller fast vid Xandros alltså :þ
<emomilol> gäsp
<amelia> xyzp: jag är här sådär lite ibland.
<xyzp> arand, vet inte e så vilse ibland
<xyzp> amelia, ok
<Philip5> KiviE: det står fortfarande 0-0 men fbk dominerar inte
<xyzp> Ska nog införskaffa en dvd-läsare till usb vad det lider typ
<KiviE> Philip5: jo jag ser det, har tvn igång i bakgrunden nu. Ska snart förhoppningsvis sätta mig och se mer ordentligt
<xyzp> *Jag får det till att ingen är kedjad till root typ på burken, men vet ej?
<xyzp> amelia, är du ensam som op till gruppen?
<xyzp> typ
<xyzp> *Lyssnar på mobilensmusik
<amelia> xyzp: nej
<xyzp> amelia, ok, bara dig man ser därifrån typ
<amelia> xyzp: jaså?
<xyzp> amelia, vad jag har sett iaf, jag e inte inne 24/7 direkt
<amelia> xyzp: finns ju några till, t.ex. Philip5 brukar ju vara här en hel del varje dag.
<xyzp> amelia, ahh då har jag sett en till ju :-)
<Philip5> x_link: vi ops är ju lite som hemliga agenter vettu ;)
<Philip5> x_link: sorry, fel person
<Philip5> han försvann visst
<Barre> Philip5: ingen vidare OP du inte, som pratar bakom ryggen på användare ;P
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> ja de bara försvinner så där innan man hinner säga nått
<gorgo> hemliga agenter :P
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> hur e man då om man har en egen irc server?
<amelia> inte så hemlig..
<amelia> står ju i whois om man har operator status
<amelia> eller hmm, det kanske det inte gör på freenode..
<amelia> men de har å andra sidan @freenode/staff/ cloak..
<amelia> och det står ju i whois
<Philip5> KiviE: :(
<KiviE> Philip5: :D
<KiviE> toucha in den :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speedxco1e> jag försöker optimera kerneln minnesmässigt
<speedxco1e> bör man stänga av VM overcommit?
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> KiviE: :D
<KiviE> skit
<Philip5> heja!
<KiviE> inte rättvist
<Philip5> jodå
<arand> gogo WhiteRa! 1-0
<KiviE> Philip5: kan ni inte bara förlora? är så jobbigt att behöva kolla på förlängning
<amelia> vad är det för hockey nu då?
<KiviE> saik - fbk
<KiviE> Philip5: grattis :(
<amelia> vilka håller Philip5 på?
<KiviE> fbk
<amelia> hmmm
<KiviE> får du inte ihop ekvationen? :)
<amelia> vilka är fbk? och vilka är saik?
<amelia> nej..
<KiviE> fbk = färjestad och saik = skelleftå
<amelia> trodde fbk var färjestad...
<amelia> ah, men då hade jag rätt.
<Philip5> KiviE: helt rättvis vinst tycker jag ;P
<KiviE> haha
<KiviE> var så orättvis det kan bli
<amelia> en jag kände en gång för längesedan har spelat i färjestad.
<amelia> han spelar i toronto nu..
<bittin> bara en sådan sak, som att en människa visar brev med foton från en människa man har trott tagit livet av sig för 1,5årsen kan göra en riktigt glad
<amelia> ok..
<duggthe> Heeeeej...
<duggthe> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> :)
<duggthe> Försöker klura ut vad som menas med @bt.bonnier.se... alltså "bt"-delen.
<Markslap> bluetooth?
<Markslap> :)
<duggthe> Osannolikt...
<duggthe> "business något" kanske.
<Markslap> Business talk
<Markslap> BackTrack
<dagon_> är inte det nåt windowstrams?
<dagon_> business talk
<duggthe> Av en ren slump läste jag i en ny tidning att marknadskoordinator för en Bonnier-tidning har exakt samma namn som en som gick i min klass när jag var liten.
<Markslap> Ingen aning, chansar lite.
<duggthe> Och hon har en sådan e-postadress.
<Markslap> Aha.
<duggthe> Konstigt... världen är liten...
<dagon_> biztalk
<Markslap> Näe.
<Markslap> Sverige är litet.
<duggthe> Har du märkt hur få länder det finns som inte är typ krigszoner eller forna sovietstater?
<Markslap> Näe.
<duggthe> Vad i helvete gör en marknadskordinator?
<dagon_> koordinator är det väl
<dagon_> men
<dagon_> ingen aning
<duggthe> Jävla skumma jobb alla har.
<dagon_> ja
<duggthe> Flummigt.
<dagon_> mycket
<duggthe> Det är som ett stort maskineri där varje kugghjul inte längre spelar så stor roll.
<duggthe> Man kan liksom fylla på med skitsnack och ta bort en hel del utan att det varken gör till eller från.
<dagon_> typ
<dodel> hellå. Hur extraherar man .img filer?
<dodel> alltså till en mapp
<dagon_> montera, kopiera/klistra in
<dagon_> så gör jag
<dagon_> finns kanske nåt smidigare sätt
<dagon_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180668
<dagon_> med dd tydligen
<dodel> inte dd
<dagon_> varför?
<dodel> jag ska inte mounta. HAr påroblem med det
<dagon_> dd mountar inte
<dodel> dd if=avbild.img of=/home/desktop/usb = fungerar icke
<dagon_> vad är det för avbild?
<dagon_> film, musik, data?
<dodel> data
<Philip5> ingen midnattsdans inatt
<dagon_> :(
<Philip5> inget är som förr
<duggthe> Midnattsdans?
<dagon_> Philip5: det var bättre förr :/
<Philip5> duggthe: du får fråga x_link
<duggthe> Fattar noll.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: är du hemma eller på jobbet?
<amelia> Philip5: hemma
<Philip5> och myser med alla dina bebisar
<duggthe> amelia har många bäbbisar?
<amelia> hehe, nej.. jobbar lite. :P
<Philip5> duggthe: ett gäng
<amelia> duggthe: beror väl på vad man menar med bebisar, men om man pratar om sånna Philip5 pratar om så har jag många.
<duggthe> Bäbisar är sådana där äckliga saker som skriker så man vill mörda någon.
<amelia> duggthe: inte den typen vi pratar om... vi pratar om datans.
<amelia> fan vad jag känner mig lurad... läste fel när jag zappade på tv'n och bara "Oh det var som fan, blues brothers!" men det var blue bloods. :(
<duggthe> Blues Brothers 2000 är bajs.
<duggthe> Originalet är bja.
<duggthe> Tvåan har ju en liten unge med. Förstör allt.
<amelia> nydahl98: om du stänger av din klient en gång till och joinar igen sätter jag en ban på dig. det där är rätt störigt.
<amelia> duggthe: ungen är ju döcool
<duggthe> Usch...
<duggthe> Och så är den andra brodern död?
<duggthe> Otroligt sorgligt.
<amelia> jag har aldrig orkat se hela av någon av dem iofs.
 * realubot kryper över kanalens golv som en kackerlacka.
<amelia> realubot: hittat din roll i kanalen nu?
<duggthe> Stampa på den, amelia.
<duggthe> Med klackar av stål.
 * duggthe sätter på stordatorn
<stordatorn> duggthe: tack :)
<amelia> eeeh...
 * amelia vill ha en stordator..
<realubot> amelia: Jag skrev fel. Jag menade som en giftig skorpion.
<stordatorn> jag är maxjezy
<stordatorn> fast på tjejens dator
<amelia> realubot: freudian slip! :D
<stordatorn> så detta är hennes nick
<realubot> amelia: Du måste förtjäna en stordator. Det är inget man bara får...
<amelia> realubot: där har du fel...man måste tjäna tillräckligt för att kunna betala licensen och supporten för den, annars är den bara en stor jävla klump metall som inte går att använda.
<stordatorn> hm
<stord\maxjezy> kör i irssi i tty6
<realubot> amelia: Vad ska du ha en stordator till?
<amelia> realubot: data med.
<stord\maxjezy> kan man spela spel och göra typ allt utan gnome eller kde osf
<stord\maxjezy> från det här svarta
<realubot> amelia: Ja, men vad kan en stordator som inte min netbook klarar?
<stord\maxjezy> terminalliknande
<amelia> realubot: hårdvaruvirtalisering t.ex.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> stordator -> storddator -> störddator -> störd dator
<amelia> haha, det får mig att tänka på Interxions mail de skickade ut i dag "Välkommen till Interxion på ett event i särklass"
<realubot> Hehe
<speedxco1e> tips på hur man kan belasta c:a 500MB ram..
<speedxco1e> ska testa en vps lite
<speedxco1e> dd?
<speedxco1e> kan man belasta ram med den?
<dagon_> renderera ett hav i blender
<realubot> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/1.2400154/hackare-saljer-information-for-25-000
<arand> kör igång kvm...
<Philip5> dagon_: blir det bra då?
<amelia> speedxco1e: starta firefox
<dagon_> Philip5: njae men det tuggar ram iaf :P
<speedxco1e> amelia: hahaha skön du e
<Philip5> men det har du väl gott om?
<dagon_> ja, jag ja :P
<speedxco1e> amelia: men smart tips
<arand> speedxco1e: Om man skaffar sig tmpfs borde det ju gå med ren dd/cp...
<speedxco1e> jag x11ar min firefox och kör lite youtube... och snabba scrollningar
<arand> Eller, eh, ram-fs, eller vad det nu heter
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/ocean_simple_test.png <- den slurpade i sig ~500MB RAM
<speedxco1e> arand: har redan tmpfs på host
<gorgo> :)
<speedxco1e> arand: så det blir tmpfs på tmpsfs så lite kaka på kaka
<speedxco1e> inte vad jag är ute efter
<realubot> Det borde finnas ett program för att ta upp en viss mängd RAM på beställning.
<gorgo> hum, nu kommer snart 2,3 till htc mobilerna :)
<dagon_> gorgo: har du blåst in cm7 stable än? :)
<realubot> ram -m 500, typ...
<gorgo> undra vad som händer om man uppgraderar en rootad telefon utan att först unrotad
<Philip5> dagon_: några texturer och det drar iväg ytterligare
<gorgo> dagon_: finns den som stable?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> jadå
<dagon_> jag flashade in igår natt
<amelia> speedxco1e: var har du vps?
<dagon_> Philip5: jag la till en flotte av enkel modell
<gorgo> dagon_: aa ok, men vad händer om man uppdaterar orginal rommen, med en rootad telefon till 2.3?
<gorgo> via htc update?
<dagon_> Philip5: vi kan ju säga som så att maxjezy's dator hade börjat brinna :D
<dagon_> gorgo: jag vet faktiskt inte
<gorgo> ska tanka den då =)
<dagon_> gör det
<gorgo> dagon_: inte jag heller, vet inte om jag vågar göra det
<dagon_> den flyger fram
<gorgo> dagon_: nice, funkar mms o så med?
<dagon_> vet ej
<dagon_> skickar inte mms :>
<gorgo> skicka till dig själv för test :P
<gorgo> hehe, ne men kan testa själv sen
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> tankar hem den nu :)
<dagon_> glöm inte senaste gapps också
<gorgo> just ja :P
<Philip5> gorgo: heja kde! :D
<gorgo> Philip5: :D
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> dagon_: var var det nu gapps fanns?
<dagon_> jag kan lägga upp
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/gapps-gb-20110307-signed.zip
<dagon_> minns inte var jag hittade så :P
<realubot> Varför måste man roota Andoid-lurar? Det ska väl var en öppen plattform?
<dagon_> för att få root access?
<gorgo> dagon_: tack :)
<gorgo> det e den senaste?
<dagon_> japp
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> hade en sida innan där den fanns på
<gorgo> dropbox är nice :D
<dagon_> ja, det är fint :)
<dagon_> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Gapps#Google_Apps <- där tankade jag
<gorgo> just ja, var via goo-inside jag tankade förut
<gorgo> :)
<dagon_> Philip5: dags att skratta lite -> NSFW: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/get_comfortable.jpg
<speedxco1e> hmm sitter med vmware. är det så att den delar minne mellan maskiner som har liknande utformning, tillstörre del än maskiner som är väldigt olika?
<gorgo> Philip5: vilken version av kde körde du?
<duggthe> Kanske kul om man är en gammal gnu.
<gorgo> dagon_: körde du kde med eller? :)
<Philip5> 4.6.2
<dagon_> gorgo: mjo, kör det på en testmaskin men tänkte köra det här på min "arbetsdator" också :)
<gorgo> aha, är visst 4.6.0 som är i suses
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-13
<gorgo> dagon_: nice, :D
<neo_> Hej gott folk, tänkte höra om nån känner till en bra guide för att sätta upp en egen mailserver som använder en domän som jag köpt, servern står på mitt dynamiska ip så antar att jag behöver en dns tjänst som domänen pekar till?
<Linda^> jaha.. gorgo är här med
<gorgo> Linda^: ee ja?
<gorgo> :)
<Linda^> jaha! Förlåt då.
<dagon_> så besviken du lät
<Linda^> >_<
<Linda^> jamen.. jag har bara vart här i två dar :(
<Linda^> ser nicks jag känner igen titt som tätt :p
<Philip5> gorgo: så du får köra gammalt skit med suse ;)
<gorgo> Philip5: tydligen :P
<gorgo> Linda^: aha, hehe, sorry, undrade bara vem du var :)
<Linda^> Vi har träffats >_<
<gorgo> nejdå inte besviken, hehe, nice med nya medlemmar, hoppas du kör linux ;)'
<dagon_> inte du :P
<dagon_> Linda^ lät besviken
<gorgo> har vi? Linda^?
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> hehe
<Linda^> Ja gorgo
<dagon_> typ "Ã¥h nej, inte gorgo"
<Linda^> dagon_: Ameh. Nej :(
<Philip5> hehe
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> Linda^: vem e d du? vart har vi träffats?
<Linda^> Vem jag är? :(
<Linda^> i Halmstad
<Philip5> gorgo: hon kanske är ditt ex ;)
<dagon_> Linda^ and gorgo sitting in a tree..
<Linda^> haha, ahjo :p
<gorgo> Philip5: lol :P
<Linda^> Men gere!
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> kollade whois, fick inte rätt på det, hehe
<gorgo> avslöja nu ;)
<Linda^> Nä.
<Linda^> Jag är mer anonym nu serru.
<gorgo> aha
<Linda^> Men hur många Linda har du träffat i Halmstad?
<dagon_> du får gorgo att låta som en våldtäksman
<Linda^> Nu blir jag ju faktiskt besviken.
<gorgo> Linda^: aha, i halmstad, där känner jag en jue :)
<gorgo> en som jobbade på kårpubben?
<Linda^> Jag bor inte där.
<Linda^> Du kom till och med till tågstationen och mötte mig!
<dagon_> :O
<Linda^> fast jag sa NEJ!
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> oj oj oj
<dagon_> HAHA
<gorgo> Linda^: hehe :P
<dagon_> det här börjar bli intressant
<Philip5> gorgo: har du så många tjejer att hålla reda på
<Linda^> dagon_: ingen våldtäktsman, men... vet inte vad nej betyder för det :P
<gorgo> börjar bli gammal, vettu :P
<gorgo> Philip5: jo visst , man e ju vetteran :P
<gorgo> skojjar
<dagon_> korten på bordet!
<dagon_> jag vill veta :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vi vill veta allt om gorgo! :D
<gorgo> haha :P
<gorgo> kör bara massa kde
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> o dricker whisky
<Philip5> det är livet
<Linda^> usch :(
<Philip5> och träffar tjejer på tågstationen
<Philip5> gorgo the kde rockstar
<gorgo> haha,låter som jag e skum
<Philip5> du är väl kanske liiite skum då
<Linda^> Mja, lite skum var han ju faktiskt.. :o
<dagon_> han kör ju suse :P
<gorgo> mer än 6 år sen detta
<gorgo> dagon_: bara testkör :P
<gorgo> byter nog tillbaka den 28 :D
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> nu har jag luskat ut det, :D
<duggthe> neo_: Mailserver + dynamisk IP-adress = nej.
<neo_> duggthe: okej, måste ha en vps eller liknande till det då :/
<Creamz> neo_: kostar ju inte många kr
<neo_> men vad är det för inställning för att ställa in domänen på postfix, jag menar vad behöver man för info för att kunna skicka mail med domän namnet, eller kan man bara skriva ett domän namn och börja skicka, bör ju inte vara så eller?
<Creamz> du behöver väl ett mx record / reverse dns inte helt 100% kan jag ju inte säga att jag är
<realubot> neo_: Jag har aldrig gjort det men det här kanske är en bra början: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<neo_> realubot: ok tack ska läsa de
<duggthe> Eller inte köra egen mailserver.
<realubot> Jag menar att jag aldrig har installerat en mailserver när jag sa att "jag aldrig har gjort det"...
<realubot> "Intel har tidigare avslöjat planer på att bygga in 3g- och 4g-modem direkt i företagets Atomprocessorer, samt avancerade säkerhetsfunktioner."
<realubot> Hm, grafikkrestsar och 4g-modem i prollen. Snart sitter hela datorn i processorn.
<gorgo> humf, fan saknar redan kubuntu
<gorgo> yast2 e inte lika kul som apt
<duggthe> Varför håller de på med en massa skit?
<duggthe> Bygga in temporär hårdvara i CPU?
<duggthe> Sjukt.
<duggthe> Och varför just i CPU?
<duggthe> Helt sjukt.
<Philip5> gorgo: du får kvickt som ögat installera kubuntu igen då... och snart är ju kubuntu natty här :D
<gorgo> Philip5: kan ju vänta tills den 28, så får jag rent o nytt :)
<Philip5> jag ska blåsa min installation helt då och köra nytt
<realubot> Vilken DE är säkrast? Säkerhetsbuggar finns ju ofta i GUI så vilken DE är bäst ur ett säkerhetsperspektiv?
<gorgo> Philip5: ja det verkar vettigast :)
<Philip5> realubot: så enkelt är det ju inte
<gorgo> fixar in 4.6.2 nu iallafal i suse
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> finns en pakethanterare som heter zypper med
<Philip5> realubot: kolla bland ubuntufixar så ser du lite vad som haft problem: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Philip5> inte mycket som är gnome eller kde där utan annat jox som de kan vara beroende av
<realubot> Jösses.
<gorgo> ne ska sova nu :)
 * realubot klyver datorn med en yxa och klipper av nätverkssladden när han läser om alla säkerhetsbuggar. 
<gorgo> godnatt folket :P
<Philip5> gorgo: chicken
<Linda^> kyckling vore gott
<dagon_> det ska jag äta imorgon :>
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> kanske man skulle äta också..
<dagon_> svepte precis i mig en tallrik spagetti med brunsås
<Linda^> oj, vilken udda blandning
<dagon_> djävulskt gott
<Linda^> nu blev jag hungrig..  :S
<Philip5> ja med brunsås lät ju så där
<dagon_> brunsås som var över sedan kotletterna för ett par dagar sen
<Linda^> funderar på att koka pasta .. röra ner en burk med makrill i tomatsås
<Linda^> det är mums :D
<dagon_> man slänger inte mat
<Philip5> fattas bara att du hade bruna bönor i också :O
<Linda^> Haha
<dagon_> och spagetti och brunsås är inte s konstigt
<Linda^> Jo!
<Philip5> precis
<dagon_> min polare käkar billys panpizza med sirap och vitlöksdressing
<Linda^> Så din kompis är ännu mer konstig :)
<Linda^> med sirapen iaf.
<dagon_> jag är normal :(
<Philip5> dagon_: bara för att de finns en kille som gör konstiga saker gör inte dig mindre konstig ;)
<Linda^> Haha :(
<dagon_> jo
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> god morgon
<spacebug-> morrn
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtyFZUhqLJ4
<coobra> o/
<coobra> haha
<spacebug-> lol
<Kimmen> morning
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> open office fråga - jag vill skriva ut ett gäng kopior av ett dokument men vill att för varje som skrivs ut så ska en siffra ökas ett. hur gör man?
<Kimmen> larsemil: kolla in: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=96577
<larsemil> tack. låte rprecis som det jag vill göra
<larsemil> ska bara försöka förstå
<Kimmen> jag förstog inte helt själv, hoppades du gjorde det =)
<larsemil> Kimmen: fick det inte att funka. tack ändå
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man fixar kuben på ubuntu?
<Kimmen> peppis: installera compiz och compiz settings manager
<peppis> Kimmen:  tack, ska se om jag lyckas ikväll
<Kimmen> np
<peppis> Kimmen: vart hittar jag compiz?
<jonz> apt-get?
<peppis> Hittade
<amelia> *gäsp*
<jonz> trött?
<amelia> jupp
<Barre> halloooooj kanalen. Vilken underbar dag det är idag.
<cHarNe2> Barre: njaa här är det grått och ruggit..
<amelia> hej Barre!
<bamsefar> Morning!
<Barre> Hej amelia!
<Barre> cHarNe2: ja, vädret suger mammut-stock, men det gör inte att det är en dålig dag...
 * larsemil kodar jquery idag.
 * larsemil är arg idag
<larsemil> det brukar höra ihop
<Coffe>  /kaka larsemil
<larsemil> taack
 * Barre strycker larsemil medhårs
<Coffe> jag ska migrera min dhcp till ldap
<larsemil> Barre: jag läste styckar
<Barre> larsemil: inte fullt så trevligt då...
<larsemil> nej
<Squarism> The digest lib for encryption seems to use some stream like "pattern".. ie.. there is a constructor for the encrypter.. and you "write" to the encyrpter using "<<" mehtod... for me as a ruby newb... how is this meant to be used
<Squarism> is it something like
<Squarism> Digest::SHA2.new() { |f|  f << "sometext"  f }.to_s
<Squarism> ?
<Spixx> Squarism: www.svenska.nu
<Spixx> btw, är det någon som kan lite oavancerad routing här :)?
<Spixx> har 4 nätkort, varav 3 funkar utmärkt men det som sitter direkt till en annan host har exakt 1000ms i svarstid vid ping?
<cHarNe2> Spixx: ställ frågan så borde nog nån kunna hjälpa :)
<Spixx> cHarNe2: den är ställd ;) tar tid att skriva ibland :D
<Spixx> PING 10.11.10.19 (10.11.10.19) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Spixx> 64 bytes from 10.11.10.19: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=1000 ms
<Spixx> 64 bytes from 10.11.10.19: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=1000 ms
<Spixx> och routsen kan dessa ställa till det?
<Spixx> 10.11.10.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth3
<Spixx> så kanske skulle nyttjat en pastebin :/
<Squarism> oj
<Squarism> fel kanal
<Spixx> ;)
<Kimmen> kör i pastebin
<Kimmen> verkar ju lite lurt att du har prick 1000ms
<Viggen> VÃ¥gar jag installera ubuntu
<Kimmen> det vet jag inte, hur modig är du?
<Viggen> Jag har ingen fruktan för att crasha,,Hur gör man iså fall, om min dator är sopren
<Kimmen> Viggen: ladda ner iso'n och bränn ut på cd/dvd
<Kimmen> eller så kan du köra unetbootin och skapa ett bootbart usb-minne att installera ifrån
<Viggen> Iso'n är det 64 bitars man ska ha ?
<Viggen> Det är filen ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso  som rekomenderas, Brännar man den på CD
<Coffe> Viggen,  på hemsidan , så står det hur du gör för att installera det på ett usbminne, och sedan kunna testa systemet från det, utan att  behöver installera något på hårddisken.
<Viggen> Eller vilken är fil från nedladdning tycker du man ska använda
<Viggen> OK jag kollar
<Coffe> Viggen,  vad är det för dator ?  om det är en lite morderna så kör 64bitars
<Viggen> En Dell Precision 360
<Viggen> På ubuntu sidan hittar jag bara ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso  som förslag inget om USB:n
<Kimmen> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kimmen> steg nr2 berättar hur du gör för att skapa nootbart usb-minne
<Viggen> OK Tack ska du ha
<amelia> någon som ska till redhat i eftermiddag?
<SoftDroid> Hej
<SoftDroid> Jag undrar vad det är för skillnad mellan en CD och DVD Ubuntu utgåva?
<Barre> SoftDroid: DVD skivan innehåller fler program och programförråd, Om du vill ha en mängd olika progam men inte har någon internetanslutning så är det bra. Dessutom, om jag inte missminner mig, så finns fler installationsval på DVD-skivan i jämförelse med CD-skivan. Du har flera oilka CD-skivor att välja mellan (Desktop, OEM, Server, Alternate), men DVD-skivan har (tror jag bestämmt) samtliga dessa installationsalternativ för att plats finns
<SoftDroid> Barre: Tack för din förklaring. Snällt :)
<SoftDroid> Har nån testat Ubuntu 11.4?
<Coffe> ja
<SoftDroid> Coffe: Finns det några större skillnader jämfört med 10.10?
<Coffe> ja massor, men inte stabilt nog än att testa tycker jag
<Barre> det skrämmer mig lite, eftersom det är dagar kvar innan det är klar :S
<Coffe>  något jag gillar är evelutions interation med klockan
<Coffe> det är snyggt man ser sin kalender där
<SoftDroid> Coffe: Är den mer resurskrävande jämfört med 10.10?
<Coffe> SoftDroid, det tror jag inte
<SoftDroid> ok
<amelia> Nafallo!
<Spixx> Iscsi :( alltså någon som vet hur man gör i steget efter man faktiskt anslutit till targeten men fortfarande inte får någon block dev?
<larsemil> vad säger dmesg?
<Spixx> iscsi: registered transport (tcp)
<Spixx> iscsi: registered transport (iser)
<Spixx> iscsi: registered transport (be2iscsi)
<Spixx> scsi31 : iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP
<Spixx> så block dev skapas inte :(
<Coffe> Spixx,  vad säger lsscsi  ?
<Spixx> No such thing :/ kör centos här ju :D
<Barre> Spixx: presenterar du verkligen någon device från target? vad säger en discovery av target från systemet? : iscsiadm -m discovery -t st -p xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Barre> Spixx: där xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx är ip addressen till din iSCSI target
<Coffe> Spixx,  installera det då .
<Spixx> Coffe: centos ;) och nedstängt så no packets for me
<Coffe> Spixx, jobbigt.
<Spixx> Barre: Jodå har den korrekta driven där.
<Spixx> eller snarare targeten
<Coffe> Spixx,  när du får det att fungera. kan du testa en hdparm då ?
<Spixx> och det är presenterat
<Spixx> Coffe: problemet är ju att iscsi och iscsiadm inte skapar någon block dev?
<Spixx> ingen skillnad på själva targeten
<bamsefar> Spixx: Har du loggat in då?
<Spixx> Skall dubbelchecka
<Barre> iscsiadm -m node --targetname "iqn.blablala" --portal XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX --login
<Spixx> jodå den e inloggad
<Spixx> och sendtarget e korrektomundo
<Barre> då är det nått fel som är trasigt :/
<Spixx> :)
<Spixx> Alltså problemet var att det fungerade igår ;) men sen missade jag att remounta och därav fick inte nobarrier flaggan vara med. Varpå jag tryckte in lite testdata och dödade driven enligt os :(
<Barre> Spixx: slå på debugging på iscsid så kanske mer info om problemet avslöjar sig
<Coffe> Barre, har du testat köra iscsi i proxmox ?
<Barre> Coffe: nope, har inte installerat min proxmox ännu, saknar fortfarande hw
<Spixx> blir nog tvungen :(
<larsemil> HeMan: provat cm7 ännu?
<dagon_> cm7 + launcher pro är magiskt
<larsemil> inte launcher pro. adw äger ju launcher pro
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> laggar ju
<dagon_> larsemil: dessutom kan man väl inte resize'a widgets med adw?
<larsemil> jo i 2.3 så.
<larsemil> dagon_: men det kan du väl inte med launcher pro utan att ha köpt det
<dagon_> nä men jag har köpt plus :>
<mindbeat> På min zte flyter spel betydligt bättre i cm7 än i 2.2, dock tycker jag hanteringen i menyer känns rätt sloppy. dock inte testat LP
<maxjezy> hur svårt ska det vara att ha internetbetalning via bank för spotify att fixa
<Kimmen> har min blade på lagning, högtalaren började skorra =(
<mindbeat> Kimmen: ah segt, min har klarat sig såhär långt, 3 månader :) när man läser lite forum verkar det vara endel reklamationer..
<Barre> borta i drygt en timme och inga missade samtal, inga hilights i någon kanal, msn eller jabber, inga PM på twitter och inga mail.
<Barre> finns jag?
<Markslap> Vi ser dig inte.
<Barre> \o_
<Barre> \o/
<Barre> \o_
<Barre> jag vinkar ju här...
<larsemil> Barre: ping
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Barre> s/i/o/
<larsemil> någon som sett barre?
<larsemil> svarar inte på ping
<larsemil> ...
<Markslap> :(
 * larsemil har tråkigt
<Barre> :'(
<Barre> hehe... jag hjälpte en kund med ett enormt storage-behov precis. blev hjälte på 2sek för 0:-  De efterfrågade en speglad lösning mellan två orter på 220TB netto, (alltså ca: 560TB Disk).. whoho \o/
<Markslap> Sheiße
<Barre> de hade räknat fel i sina uträkningar på vad applikationen genererade för datamängder... 220TB nettoyta var 212MB O_o
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Lite skillnad kanske.
<Barre> klassiskt excel-fel
<kodein> vadå? bara en faktor 10^6
<Barre> ribba ut kan man säga
<Barre> nåja, fick en lunch ialla fall...
<cHarNe2> Barre: en god lunch hoppas jag :)
<Barre> jodå, helt ok
<Barre> andol: lust att testa swf-fil prylen igen. För jag upptäckte att jag kan gå ur och in fullscreen mode så länge jag inte klickat på filmen, men så snart jag klickat en gång så är det kört...
<andol> Har raderat filen, så laga gärna nerladdnings-länken.
<Barre> andol: lagad
<Coffe> regina 3d launcher var nice
 * Barre nu undrar jag givetvis VARFÖR man raderar en sån fruktansvärt informativ film, uppenbarligen vill inte andol lära sig något ;P
<andol> 19:58 < Barre> andol: bespara dig att titta på hela klippet, det är mest (99.999%) marketing bullshot
<Barre> damn that lastlog
<Markslap> :D
<andol> Barre: Jobbigt när folk faktiskt kommer ihåg vad det är du har sagt? :P
<Barre> andol: mmm... jag är ju medveten om att nästan allt jag säger finns det ingen anledning att komma ihåg och glömmer vad jag sagt. När det gäller andra personer så är det uppenbarligen bara min fru som praktiserar samma logik
<Markslap> < Barre> HeMan: you are giving my middle finger a boner
<Markslap> (:
<Barre> hahahaha....
<andol> Markslap: Vad säger du? Ska man ta och sammanställa en samlingsutgåva Bäst-of-Barre? :)
<Markslap> Det hade varit något. :)
<Markslap> Jag har nog loggar för ett halvår bakåt minst.
<Philip5> finns ju de officiella loggarna för kanalen för den som vill studera och doktorerar i Barre-citat
<Markslap> Juste
<Markslap> )
<Markslap> :)*
<Barre> nå andol, confirmed?
<andol> Barre: Ahh, länken lagad?
 * andol blev lite distraherad utav att faktiskt utföra arbete på arbetstid :)
<dagon_> andol: att du inte skäms ;)
<andol> Barre: Ok, nu har jag filen nere igen. Så vad exakt är det jag ska göra för att återskapa situation så rätt som möjligt? Spelar det någon roll om jag klickar på den i full-screen eller vanligt? Spelar det någon roll vad jag klickar på?
<Kimmen> mindbeat: min klarade sig 3 månader + nån vecka, hade inga problem i övrigt
<cHarNe2> kodein: den där folding-grejjen vad ju mest skit :P
<cHarNe2> kodein: tack ändå ;)
<Coffe> rndc: 'reload' failed: dynamic zone någon som känner igen detta felet ?
<mindbeat> Kimmen: Hah, ajdå, då vet jag vad som väntar
<kodein> cHarNe2: så kan det vara :/
<cHarNe2> kodein: aja, inte mycket att göra något åt :P
<kodein> hs-mode verkade ju kunna få rubystöd om man tittade på wikisidan för det iofs, men sen vet jag ju inte hur bra det är :)
<Spixx> btw: löste mitt iscsi problem, reboot :(
<Markslap> Det brukar hjälpa.
<Markslap> Men man hatar reboots.
<kodein> problem with windows, reboot. problem with unix, be root.
<Markslap> :)
<larsemil> kodein: ! den ska jag twittra!
<xyzp> hej
<Kimmen> hej
<xyzp> Har nån sett filmen Sniper?
<xyzp> Undrar om den är bra typ
<Coffe> Spixx,  kan du köra en hdparm då ?
<Coffe> regina launcher for android 3d , fett nice
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Philip5> xyzp: menar du filmer från -93?
<Philip5> filmen
<Spixx> Coffe: håller på att formatera om skiten just nu :D
<Barre> andol: när jag kör i fullscreen och klickar någonstans i uppspelningen så går det där efter inte att gå ur fullscreen
<Spixx> 20 TB tar ett tag att fiffla med :D
<xyzp> Philip5, 2:an är från 2002 och 3:an från 2003
<xyzp> Philip5, vet inte när 1:an kom
<Philip5> har nog bara sett den första vad jag vet
<Spixx> btw: någon som varit med om att alla former av Office i gnome dödar x?
<xyzp> ok, var den bra?
<Spixx> så fort man startar något av dem
<Philip5> heter 2an och 3an något mer/annat?
<jonz> xyzp: Sniper är sådär 1an är ok
<Philip5> den var som mycket annan action på mitten av 90-talet. gillar man den typen av filmer så är den inte så väldigt mycket sämre än dödligt vapen-filmerna även om sniper inte ska vara rolig
<jonz> Philip5: Tror inte det
<xyzp> Philip5, nån heter  Sniper : Reladed
<Barre> Spixx: skönt att det löste sig, tråkigt att det var en omboot som krävdes.. svårt att veta orsak då.
<xyzp> vet inte vilken de e
<xyzp> johnz, ok
<xyzp> *jonz
<jonz> xypz: Yes?
<jonz> xyzp*
<xyzp> ;-)
<jonz> Kollade på alla sniper filmerna nån kväll för ett tag sen, inte det bästa menmen ^
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> Ska ut å fika med en dam snart, lite pirrig  typ
<Philip5> xyzp: testa att snacka sniper-filmerna med henne :D
<Philip5> är säkert uppskattat ;)
<xyzp> Philip5, hon gillar opera å teater, så tror inte det  ;-)
<Philip5> sniper är ju lite skådespel och de skriker när de blir skjutna och det skriks i opera... försök att lägga fram det så
<Philip5> :P
<xyzp> ok Lol
<xyzp> Philip5, de e ju vår nu så se upp ;-)
<Spixx> Barre: Det var drivern som laddades ur :P
<Spixx> samt att filsystemet failade damn xfs
<Barre> Spixx: ahhh.. jobbigt, en omformatering eller går det att rädda fs?
<Spixx> Barre: det är i teststadiet :D
<Barre> håller tummarna...
<Spixx> så inga problem med datat vilket var dd if=/dev/zero :D
<Barre> hahaha.... ok..
<Spixx> btw vad är bäst? Ska skriva feta mängder data till dessa diskar, är det bästa att krångla med ext2?
<amelia> Spixx: xfs kanske?
<Spixx> amelia: var vad som gav mig problem. är dock inte 100% på varför ännu, den avmonterade pga I/O errors :(
<Spixx> men bara när extern källa skrev
<Spixx> skriver du från hosten själv kunde du pumpa i 134MB per sekund.
<amelia> Spixx: skumt.
<amelia> xfs är ju annars ninja för mycket data.
<Spixx> /dev/sda1              20T  5.1M   20T   1% /var/backup/vnas
<Spixx> :)
<Spixx> well hade problem med när den skrev snabbt
<Spixx> undrar om allocsize kan rädda mig :S
<Spixx> 102400 bytes (102 kB) copied, 0.000321 seconds, 319 MB/s
<Spixx> hmmz
<Coffe> Spixx, hdparm :)
<Spixx> 8913467392 bytes (8.9 GB) copied, 65.9246 seconds, 135 MB/s
<Spixx> :) notera att detta är en iSCSI disk :D
<Spixx> damn där dog skiten igen :(
<Spixx> Kernel reported iSCSI connection 1:0 error (1011) state (3)
<Philip5> någon med ubuntu igång här som kan kolla om paketet gnome-mousetrap är ett standardpaket i gnome eller något man måste installera själv
<Philip5> standard i ubuntu kanske man ska säga
<Markslap> Ska det vara installerat eller ska jag söka i repon?
<Philip5> bara kolla om det är installerat
<Philip5> det finns i repot
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Då kan jag tyvärr inte hjälpa dig.
<Markslap> Kör bara Ubuntu Server.
<Markslap> :)
<Philip5> jag kör ju kubuntu så det är ju inte standard där
<Philip5> behöver däremot veta om det kommer med ubuntu och om det kommer bli ett problem för mig i så fall med ett paket jag bygger
<Philip5> måste i så fall bygga om det också
 * realubot hoppar ner i kanalens skorsten utklädd till jultomten.
<Philip5> realubot: ja du kan faktiskt göra nytta nu tror jag när du kommer
<realubot> Philip5: Har vi några snälla linuxgeeks här i kanalen?
<Philip5> [16:39] <Philip5> någon med ubuntu igång här som kan kolla om paketet gnome-mousetrap är ett standardpaket i gnome eller något man måste installera själv
<Philip5> [16:39] <Philip5> standard i ubuntu kanske man ska säga
<Philip5> realubot: du kör väl ubuntu?
<realubot> Philip5: Det finns i förrådet i Ubuntu 10.10.
<Philip5> jo men jag vill veta om det finns installerat
<realubot> Philip5: klart jag kör Ubuntu. Det gör alla coolingar.
<realubot> Philip5: Ok, ska kolla.
<Philip5> att det finns vet jag
<Philip5> du behöver inte installera det om du inte har det
<realubot> No manual entry och Priority Optional när man kör apt-cache show mousetrap
<realubot> *gnome-mousetrap
<realubot> Det verkar inte vara installerat. Version 0.4-1 är det i Ubuntu 10.10.
<Philip5> vad säger apt-cache policy gnome-mousetrap
<Philip5> bra
<Philip5> slipper jag kanske krångla med att bygga om det
<realubot> Philip5:  Installed: (none)
<realubot>   Candidate: 0.4-1
<realubot>   Version table:
<realubot>      0.4-1 0
<realubot>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe i386 Packages
<Philip5> oki, skönt
<realubot> Philip5: Det står det ingenting om. Att det är skönt alltså.
<Philip5> för mig är det det
<realubot> Philip5: Varför då?
<Philip5> då slipper jag bygga om det
<realubot> Mhm
<realubot> Är det installerat då?
<Philip5> var det ett standardpaket för ubuntu så skulle det bli struligare  för mig
<Philip5> nej
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<realubot> Hur ser du att det inte är installerat?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition 32 bits.
<Philip5> Installed: (none)
<Philip5> men att version 0.4 finns tillgängligt och nedan från vilken repo du har det i
<realubot> Oj, där ser man ju.
<realubot> Mhm.
<Spixx> iscsi why has though forsaken me?!
<realubot> Philip5: Tur för dig då. Om folk hade fått problem efter att ha installerat program från ditt PPA så hade du kanske gjort ditt sista paket.
<Philip5> gnome-mousetrap är beroende av ett paket som jag uppdaterar i min ppa så det blir klöddigt med just det paketet annars men eftersom det inte verkar så viktigt så skiter jag i det tills någon som råkar använda det klagar :D
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> Philip5: Mm.
<Philip5> hade det varit ett standard paket hade jag fått bygga om det också mot min update
<realubot> Jo, det är klart.
<realubot> Det är ändå lurigt för om någon installrar gnome-mousetrap efteråt så kanske dom får problem?
<realubot> Det är sådant här jag inte gillar med att hämta paket lite här och där från PPA:n.
<Philip5> så skulle det kanske kunna bli. vet inte riktigt om det egentligen blir något problem
<Philip5> men jag orkar inte grotta i ett paket som knappt någon använder
<Markslap> Spixx: huh?
<Spixx> Markslap: har en host en VNAS och en bandare?
<Spixx> data från host till vnas funkar utmärkt
<Spixx> men data från bandare 2k8 -> Iscsihost -> Vnas via ISCSI så dör iscsi dir...
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Det har jag inte.
<Markslap> "iscsi, varför har dock övergivit mig?!"
<Markslap> Det var det jag reagerade på.
<Markslap> Tror du tänkte på thou.
<Markslap> Nu slutar jag för dagen.
<Markslap> Bai guise.
<dodel> Haellåe! Är det någon som spelar minecraft här? Jag måste veta hur man spelar det offline. Jag startar servern och själva spelet, men det står att man måste registera sej :P
<Philip5> kanske för att man måste ha ett minecraft-konto
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<dodel> Philip5: Men går det inte att spela utan?
<dodel> Liksom "hacka"
<UkuleleSolen> jag sitter och försöker på min medföljande fjärrkontroll till min eeebox att funka. Men jag får det inte till
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på sånt?
<dagon_>  UkuleleSolen; det enda jag vet är 'lirc'
<Philip5> dagon_: det var inte mycket du visste då... hur klarar du av blender genom att bara veta lirc?!?! ;P
<UkuleleSolen> dagon_: Ja, det kör jag. Men jag vet inte ens vad det är för tillverkare på min fjärrkontroll
<dagon_> mer vet jag inte, har ingen fjäko själv :/
<UkuleleSolen> Vet att det finns flera på den här kanalen som har exakt samma grejer som jag
<maxjezy> ** Message: Error: GStreamer stötte på ett allmänt fel i stödbibliotek.
<maxjezy> gstffmpegdemux.c(1255): gst_ffmpegdemux_open (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20/ffdemux_swf:ffdemux_swf0:
<maxjezy> Input/output error
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad det betyder?
<maxjezy> kommer i totem när jag kör det i terminalen
<maxjezy> det är ett felmeddelande när ja försöker köra youtube i totem
<maxjezy> märkte precis att det finns youtube plugin men det fungerar ju inte
<maxjezy> så, vad betyder det?
<maxjezy> anyone..
<UkuleleSolen> har luskat ut att fabrikatet är Philips och valt detta i config-programmet. Men det funkar ändå inte
<cptblood> är de nån som känner till något webbhotell som klarar av svenska tecken i domännamnet, samt sql/php?
<cptblood> å som är stabilt/seriöst så klart
<larsemil> maxjezy: ping
<larsemil> cptblood: finns väl ett gäng
<larsemil> cptblood: loopia, binero är väl störst.
<cptblood> nån du kan rekommendera?
<cptblood> okay
<larsemil> jag har driftat åäö på mitt webbhotell också
<cptblood> får kolla in dom , tack för tipset
<cptblood> som är vilket då?
<cptblood> eller privat?
<larsemil> cptblood: dalnix.se
<cptblood> taskigt med utrymme dom gav då :/
<larsemil> cptblood: yep. men allt går att lösa
<cptblood> jo de är klart, men binero ger 100gb för 139kr
<cptblood> erh, 69kr*
<larsemil> då är väl det ett bättre alternativ för dig
<cptblood> kan vara så, men sen är ju inte 100gb allt här i världen iofs, de är ju annat som ska klaffa
<cptblood> driver du dalnix?
<larsemil> ja
<cptblood> ok:)
<larsemil> jag säljer i princip inga webbhotell. inte det jag vill tjäna pengar på.
<Markslap> http://vs-hs.com/ skall det vara!
<kodapa> o/
<Markslap> Och sen http://solidfiles.com/ för file hosting.
<dodel> vad är uClibc?
<kodapa> \o
<realubot> LG Optimus 2X eller HTC Incredible?
<cahoot> ny spis till båten?
<Philip5> realubot: HTC Sensation
<Philip5> dodel: det är en anpassad version av glibc som är mindre och passar inbäddade system bättre
<realubot> Philip5: Varför då?
<dagon_> den heter det
<dagon_> sensation
<dagon_> låter coolt
<dagon_> men jag hade valt optimus
<Philip5> jag gillar sense så bara det är ju värt htc-grej
<realubot> dagon_: Jaha, varför hade du valt det då?
<realubot> Incredible Sensation eller vad heter den?
<Philip5> den heter htc sensation bara
<realubot> Jaha, varför inte Incredible då?
<Philip5> kommer snart
<Philip5> är inte i butik än
<dagon_> realubot: dubbelkärning, nuff said
<Philip5> för att sensation är bättre
<Philip5> fetare upplösning, 2 kameror och mer av allt
<Barre> som en whopper, extra allt (minus gurka)
<larsemil> Barre: du kan va whooper!
<realubot> När kommer Sensation ut då?
<Philip5> Barre: du har fattat! gurka är av ondo på burgare!
<dagon_> vad är ni för kärringar?
<dagon_> klart där ska vara gurka på burgaren
<Barre> larsemil: han som sa det han va det, stjärnstopp och dubbelspegel!
<Barre> Philip5: ~word~
<Philip5> realubot: i maj tror jag
<Philip5> maj i sverige dvs
<Barre> då är det konfermerat, dagon_ har ingen smak!
<Barre> fast rättstavat då...
<dagon_> :>
 * dagon_ slaps Barre med Philip5 
 * Barre likes it
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> göm er alla smurfar!
<realrealubot> dagon_: Hade du valt Sensation före Optimus då?
<dagon_> nä
<Barre> han kan kalla sig hur för gargamel han vill, men JAG är den riktiga gargamel
<dagon_> barrgamel
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> hej amelia
<amelia> Barre: hur är läget?
<Barre> amelia: det är alldeles utmärkt, lite adrenalin hög så jag har det bra
<amelia> Barre: jaså? vad har du gjort då?
<amelia> själv kom jag hem från kista för en stund sedan..
<amelia> har varit hos RedHat och tittar på seminarium.
<Barre> amelia: kört med bilen till centrum för att hämta en förpubertal 12-åring som inte kom hem i tid eller svarade i telefonen när man ringde och sökte henne....
<amelia> Barre: låter lagom kul.
<Barre> amelia: mmm
<amelia> Barre: hade hon någon bra ursäkt då?
<Barre> amelia: nej, och kör "the silent treatment" och låst in sig på sitt rum nu...
<Barre> pf rules = no internet for her :)
<amelia> Barre: grymt, du har ju de bästa åren framför dig nu med den tjejen. :D
<Barre> \o/ whohoo
<amelia> Barre: en tröst kanske kan vara att om 4-6 år vänder det. :)
<larsemil> Barre: haha. jag är livrädd för tiden med maya när hon blir tonåring. om hon dessutom hade bott i storstaden då hade jag varit ännu räddare
<Barre> en yngre dotter som tyvärr kör "monkey say monkey do" och härmar sin stora idol i allt dumt hon hittar på :/
<kodapa> 7win48
<Barre> larsemil: det är inet så roligt...
<kodapa> oh shit
<dagon_> haha
<larsemil> Barre: ni får komma vila på landet.
<Barre> men hon är bra och duktig för det mesta, så jag skall inte klaga...
<dagon_> kodapa är en storircare
<kodapa> dagon_: självklart
<larsemil> Barre: vila, fiska, grilla korv
<Barre> larsemil: soyakorv Oo
<larsemil> Barre: man får grilla vanlig korv om man vill
<amelia> Barre: är du vegetarian?
<Barre> amelia: nej, lika troligt som du skulle vara en gungstol
 * dagon_ sätter sig i amelia 
<amelia> Barre: därav reaktionen..
<Barre> jag menar... om man nu inte skulle äta djur, då hade de väl för fan inte varit gjorda av kött???? det hade ju bara varit dumt...
<Barre> förmodligen sten, eller trä..
<dagon_> när jag hör ordet 'vegetarian' tänker jag på 'vegetation' och börjar se bilder på folk som käkar gräs, blommor och bark
<larsemil> då vet du inte mycket om världen
<Barre> faktum är att vi äter vegitariskt 1-3 middagar i veckan...
<larsemil> Barre: det finns platser här.. där... det inte går att vara uppkopplad... blir du rädd nu?
<Barre> larsemil: ja... mycket
<dagon_> larsemil: jag? jag vet allt
 * Barre kom precis på att han åt vegitariskt idag... 
<Barre> och för att reta en luttrad vegiterian: idag åt vi vegitariskt... fast gott...
<Barre> ;P
<Barre> så... nu börjar min puls lugna ner sig... dags att dyrka upp låset på dörren och prata..
<dagon_> sparka in dörren
<dagon_> do it chuck norris style
<larsemil> Barre: lycka till!
<larsemil> jag ska städa köket så jag kan måla det sen
<larsemil> Barre: förlåt för jag inte gjort något med garmr, har haft fett med saker att göra dygnet runt
 * dagon_ önskar att han hade ett liv
<madbear> det önskar vi oxå
<madbear> :D
<dagon_> du kan få äran att hjälpa till :)
<dagon_> ge mig
<dagon_> 1. ett jobb
<dagon_> 2. en modellsnygg tjej
<dagon_> 3. tramadol i kopiösa mängder
<Markslap> Jag kan nog ge dig 1 och 3.
<Markslap> Bara att söka jobb på IBM i Dublin, gå till en läkare här, säga att du får/har gått Tramadol i Sverige, och *tada*
<Markslap> SÃ¥ har du Tramadol.
<kodapa> Jag kan nog ge dig 1 om du kan sysadmina *nixmiljö
<dagon_> höhö
<kodapa> höhö
<dagon_> jag har sökt jobb som rörläggare nu iaf
<kodapa> aw
<madbear> kodapa: jag kan, ge mig jobbet
<madbear> jag kräver inte tramadol i kopiösa mängder heller
<lilleman72> jaha....då ska man passa sig för dagon_ då han lägger rören...han ju göra en bakdörr...:D
<Markslap> Du får la ha en backventil. ;D
<lilleman72> hehehe
<lilleman72> ta C-CE kort & kom ner till kronoberg..hör finns MKT att göra
 * lilleman72 gonne
<larsemil> dagon_: tramadol vad är det?
<madbear> larsemil: typ sojakorv
<larsemil> oh sweet
<dagon_> hahaha
 * larsemil tror madbear lyyyger
<dagon_> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramadol
 * Barre går på tramadol (tradolan) när ryggen är som värst, det är ingen höjdare
<Markslap> Jag käkar det ganska regelbundet också.
<Markslap> Har det dock mot huvudvärk.
<cahoot> låter som ett klart riskbeteende
<Markslap> Jag?
<dagon_> jag vill ha det av 2 anledningar
<dagon_> migrän och relax
<Barre> är tvungen att ge dottern lite extra cred eftersom hon upptäckt att jag blockat hennes internet, hennes beslut var då att patcha om sig in på dmz och få en annan IP...
<cahoot> att regelbundet äta det rävgiftet
<Markslap> Barre: :D
<Markslap> cahoot: Mm, jag varierar dock med lite Oxy.
<dagon_> Barre: smart dotter
<puttek> Om man kör live-cd, kan man fortfarande dra ner filmklipp och se på, se på tv-play, surfa, spela?
<Barre> dagon_: tråkiga bivärkningar.. inte alls kul
<dagon_> Barre: jag har inte märkt några
<Markslap> dagon_: Det är lätt att få det utskrivet här.
<Markslap> Jag har bara märkt (enligt mig) positiva biverkningar.
<Barre> puttek: ja, men du måste förmodligen installera lite codec och sånt
<Barre> själv får jag yrsel, kliar över hela kroppen och efter några dagars användande får jag kraftiga kräkningar och deprission och ångest.
<puttek> Barre: Måste man göra om allt varje gång man startar om datorn?
<Barre> puttek: ja
<Markslap> Barre: wtf
<Markslap> Då ska du verkligen inte käka det.
<Barre> eftersom du inte kan spara förändringar på CD skivan så måste du göra det varje gång puttek
<Barre> Markslap: måste för att kunna röra mig.... men jag anser att det är bra att jag inte mår så bra av dem för då minskar risken att bli beroende
<puttek> Barre: Jo, jag tänkte att man bör göra om det allt för man inte kan spara det. Nu fick jag det svart på vitt iaf, tack för informationen.
<Markslap> Barre: Absolut.
<Markslap> Jag tycker dom om kliande, och har inte märkt av något av det andra du nämner.
<Barre> Markslap: plus att jag bara tar dem när det verkliegtn är som sämst...
<Barre> Markslap: min fru älskar när jag tar dem... för jag blir tydligen också väldigt mysig och älskvärd O_o
<Barre> tillskillnad från normalt antar jag..
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Ja, man blir ganska mysig av dom.
<dagon_> mjo
<Markslap> (Och det är mysigt att mysa för den delen)
<dagon_> värsta kombinationen
<dagon_> jag var skitfull, tog 2 tramadol och rökte en feting
<dagon_> att man blev mysig
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Hur mycket är "2 tramadol"?
<Barre> inte bra att blanda med alkohol på något sätt, eftersom det angriper levern nått de grövsta...
<dagon_> minns inte styrkan på just dom
<Markslap> Barre: Sen förstärker det effekten lite, och dessutom kan det öka risken för andningsdepression.
<lilleman72> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldjGdKCHyaE&feature=player_embedded#at=23
<maxjezy> :)
<amelia> stackars jävlar. tramadol är helvetet på jorden. :(
<cahoot> åtminstone väldigt svårt att vänja sig av vid
<amelia> cahoot: det tyckte inte jag och fick dem påtvingade av läkare i flera år..
<amelia> cahoot: däremot mår man pest och helvete av dem.
<cahoot> påtvingat?
<cahoot> lömskt missbruksmedel
<amelia> cahoot: ja, jag fick inget annat och de hävdade bestämt att det var lika bra att äta dem för det skulle inte göra mindre ont om jag nu ändå vägrade operera mig.
<amelia> det hade de visserligen lite rätt i... men när jag sket i att operera mig och slutade med de där hemska tabletterna så mådde jag sjukt mycket bättre även om det gör ont. och nu fem år senare har jag vant mig vid det onda.
<ub20> hur funkar beta1 ?
<ub20> funderar på att uppgradera
<dagon_> amelia: tramadol är en gåva från gudarna ju
<arand_> ub20: Hor en hel del klagomal pa att unity inte ar riktigt helt stabilt an, men sen ar det ju ocksa en beta, rapportera alla buggar ;)
<ub20> arand, skulle inte dom skippa unity ?
<cptblood> skippa gnome3 var de väl?
<cptblood> å satsa på unity?
<Markslap> Ja, något sånt.
<dagon_> mm
<arand_> Phoronix+omgubuntu link-baitade om att de skulle droppa unity, men inte mer an sa...
<arand_> Kanns som om ubuntu kommer bryta ganska mycket mot gnome, synd, faktiskt, speciellt som unity och gnome3 pa det stora hela funkar jakligt lika varandra...
<arand_> s/ubuntu/canonical/ ...
<dagon_> tycker det är synd att gnome har skjutit sig själva i foten
<arand_> Ehm, hur da?
<dagon_> fuckat hela skiten ju
<arand_> I beg to differ, menmen.
<dagon_> kde fortsatte utvecklingen av 3.5
<dagon_> men gnome gör ju helt nytt
<dagon_> inget av det där good 'ol är ju kvar
<arand_> Force fallbakc mode ;)
<dagon_> som inte funkar har jag hört :>
<arand_> Men det kanns inte som om gnome3 slapps i fortid anda, som mycket annat...
<arand_> Ska bli trevligt nar det dimper ner i unstable, planerar lite snatt for att kora en unstable med g3 och btrfs nar det beger sig..
<ub20> cptblood, ahaa vill inte ha gnome 3 heller :D
<cptblood> kommer dom byta ut extfs?
<arand__> Blork
<puttek> Äntligen kanske datorn fungerar som den ska! :)
<dagon_> har du installerat arch? ;)
<puttek> Nix. ;)
<dagon_> vad har du då hittat på? :)
<puttek> Jag kastade hårddisken åt skogen och körde in linux på sambons externa. :)
<dagon_> :)
<puttek> Det är hur ballt som helst att kunna installera saker utan att datorn dör...
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> beror ju på vad man jämför med
<puttek> haha, jo iofs.
<puttek> Nu är ju frågan hur externa står sig med ett operativsystem i sig. Kanske går åt skogen det här också.
<puttek> dagon_: Har du någon aning om vad paketnamnet för java är?
<dagon_> jre?
<dagon_> sdk?
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> sun-java6-jre
<puttek> Juste, jre. :)
<puttek> Paketet sun-java6-jre är inte tillgängligt, men ett annat paket hänvisar till det. Det kan betyda att paketet saknas, har blivit föråldrat eller endast är tillgängligt från andra källor
<dagon_> hmm
<arand__> openjava openjdk icedtea?
<dagon_> gör en apt-cache search på java
<cptblood> apt-cache java6 ?
<cptblood> search*
<cptblood> fan, glömde de :p
<puttek> Kom fram ett par rader.. Kan openjdk-6-jre vara något?
<arand__> Eller icedtea6-plugin mojligtvis...
<dagon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593721/ <-
<dagon_> puttek: kolla pastebin -^
<puttek> Testade den där openjdk, gick att installera.
<puttek> dagon_: Vad är det jag ska se på? :p
<dagon_> vilka paket som finns :P
<puttek> Ja, det ska finnas de du hänvisade till ser jag, men varför får jag sånt där meddelande då?
<puttek> :s
<dagon_> jag kanske har lite andra repos
<dagon_> sitter trots allt på mint
<dagon_> har inte kikat i listan
<dagon_> puttek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593725/ <- där är min lista
<puttek> Är mint härligt? Fick rekommendationer av en polare när jag var hemma och hälsade på i förra veckan att köra mint, han hade gillat det.
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> jag ska inte klaga :)
<dagon_> är man lat som mig så är det perfekt
<dagon_> alla codecs och allt installeras automagiskt under installationen
<puttek> Han sa att det var snyggt. Ljög han?
<dagon_> det är ju upp till var och en att bedömma :
<dagon_> :P
<puttek> Iofs
<puttek> Varför kör du mint då?
<dagon_> lathet
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Arbetsyta%201_005.png
<puttek> Kanske skulle testa det där, jag är ganska lat också...
<puttek> Är det "lättare" än ubuntu? Eller det kanske är detsamma? :p
<dagon_> typ samma
<Laban> "Remember remember the fifth of November, the gunpowder treason and plot..."
<Laban> dagon_: Ser ganska windows-igt ut.
<Laban> Kanske bara du som flyttat runt taskbar och sånt till Windows-layout+
<Laban> ?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> det ser ut så by default
<Laban> ok
<dagon_> det enda jag gjort är att byta bakgrundsbilden
<puttek> GÃ¥r det byta ut baren till en docka?
<dagon_> ja
<puttek> Det är ju ett måste för mig, som levt med windows hela livet
<Laban> Bra film den där V for Vendetta btw...
<dagon_> en av mina favoriter
<puttek> En docka är ju framtiden för mig...
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> http://xmonad.org/
<dagon_> där har du riktiga grejer
<dagon_> http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Screenshots
<dagon_> lite screenshots
<puttek> MÃ¥ste testa.
<puttek> Ska man köra gnome eller kde?
<dagon_> med mint?
<puttek> Jo
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kde är bekräftat buggigt
<dagon_> enligt deras blogg och så
<dagon_> men vet inte hur det är egentligen
<dagon_> jag kör julia
<dagon_> 10an
<dagon_> med gnome
<puttek> Ok, gnome it is!
<dagon_> inga som helst konstigheter :)
<puttek> Är det värt att ta dvd-skivan?
<dagon_> njae
<dagon_> bara massa onödiga paket
<puttek> DÃ¥ skippar jag den.
<dagon_> någon jämförde det med att installera hela repos
<dagon_> jag föredrar dessutom att utforma mitt system själv
<dagon_> det är bl.a. därför jag kör arch på alla andra datorer jag har :>
<puttek> Det gör nog jag med iofs. När man körde windows ville man ju ha så bantad version som möjligt för att bygga på själv.
<dagon_> haha, en polare gav en så korkad kommentar
<dagon_> jag länkade en wiki-artikel till MOC (music on console) och skrev att jag var nöjd med att den endast brukade 8MB RAM
<dagon_> så kommer han "ja, för ram är ju ett problem idag"
<dagon_> blir så trött..
<dagon_> det är inte en frågan om resurser man har
<dagon_> utan vilka som brukas
<dagon_> jag har hellre så mycket ram över som möjligt för att renderera scener i Blender :>
<puttek> Haha
<dagon_> så är han en typisk windowsanvändare också
<puttek> Fast man förstår honom
<dagon_> han är väl van vid att alla applikationer slukar ram
<dagon_> jo visst
<dagon_> jag har 6GB RAM @ 1333MHz
<puttek> Jo, windows äter upp ramen
<puttek> Jag har...
<dagon_> men jag tycker ändå inte att en musikspelare ska sluka mitt ramminne
<puttek> vet inte
<puttek> Det tycker inte jag heller
<larsemil> det tycker jag
<dagon_> det räcker att firefox gör det
<dagon_> hrhr
<puttek> Hur i hela friden var det man fick fram information om hårdvaran?
<johanbr> jag ar lite skeptisk till att banshee blivit default i ubuntu, just pga ram-slukande
<larsemil> puttek: lshw?
<puttek> larsemil: Det är nog det jag söker, känner igen det iaf
<puttek> tack
<dagon_> körs som sudo om jag inte missminner mig
<dagon_> med*
<puttek> Fick ingen information om mina minnen där i
<johanbr> puttek: sudo lshw -C memory ?
<puttek> johanbr: Tackar. :)
 * dagon_ gör 00:00-dansen
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<ub20> hur länge dansar ni ?
<dagon_> bara den minuten
<Linda^> 23:58:27  * dagon_ gör 00:00-dansen
<Philip6> dagon_: hehe, vad du kan :)
<Linda^> 00:01:00  * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Linda^> Vems klocka går fel?
<dagon_> Philip6: jag trodde inte att x_link skulle ställa upp :)
<Linda^> :D
<ub20> min e 04
<Linda^> min me
<dagon_> 00:00  * dagon_ gör 00:00-dansen
<dagon_> så haha!
<Linda^> dagon_: Dålig du är :(
<dagon_> jag är bäst
<dagon_> så, hur var det nu med dig och gorgo?
<Linda^> Vadå?
<dagon_> ni hade träffats
<Linda^> Ja, för typ tio år sen eller nåt
<dagon_> vad hände? :D
<Linda^> inget? :o
<Linda^> han kunde bara inte komma på vem jag var :)
<Linda^> men han listade ut det sen
<Linda^> efter typ femton ledtråad
<Linda^> ledtrådar*
<putte> Någon som kan rekommendera ett program som bränner iso enkelt och bra?
<dagon_> k3b
<putte> Tack ska du ha dagon_!
<dagon_> np
<dagon_> använder den själv till allt jag bränner
<dagon_> den är bäst helt enkelt :)
<madbear> growisofs är bäst tyvärr
<dagon_> kom nu inte här med en massa obskyra saker
<madbear> jaha, som om k3b inte använder growisofs? :D
<dagon_> jag ska vara ärlig
<dagon_> jag vet inte
<realrealubot> Jag är tillbaka. Nu behöver ni inte vara oroliga längre.
<Nafallo> brasera
<Nafallo> brasero even
<madbear> dagon_: det gör det
<dagon_> madbear: det gör det säkert :P
<madbear> jag tror att basero säkert oxå gört
<Nafallo> madbear: nope. libburn
<dagon_> bara det att brasero är pissdåligt
<realrealubot> Nafallo: Varför är du så sällan i kanalen nuförtiden?
<Nafallo> Irssi uptime: 45d 11h 4m 13s
<Nafallo> realrealubot: say what?
<realrealubot> Nafallo: Jo, men nu snackar vi aktivitet. Inte uptime.
<Nafallo> realrealubot: varfor skulle jag vara aktiv har? jag har ett live.
<dagon_> Irssi: Uptime: 10d 4h 24m 46s
<dagon_> :O
<putte> Stäng av datorn... :D
<Nafallo> ett liv ocksa
<Nafallo> putte: inte häda
<realrealubot> Jag hade ju ett skript som mätte aktivitet i kanalen och då låg Nafallo i topp. Då sa du något i kanalen varje dag, men på sista tiden har det inte varti mycket aktivitet här.
<Nafallo> realrealubot: och du skyller pa mig?
<realrealubot> Nafallo: Nej, jag bara undrar varför du har slutat vara så aktiv?
<Nafallo> som sagt. jag har ett liv. har inte tid att sitta pa IRC hela dagarna (eller iofs ar jag tvungen att gora det, men inte pa kvallarna)
<realrealubot> Jaha.
<Nafallo> realrealubot: jag ar mer aktiv an nagonsin, darav att jag inte har tid att sitta framfor en dator 24/7
<realrealubot> Mhm, det förstås.
<dagon_> vad är viktigare än irc?
<Nafallo> dagon_: allt
<dagon_> does not compute
<Nafallo> ja. till och med facebook!
<dagon_> there is no IRL, only AFK
<realrealubot> Nej, inte Facebook.
<Nafallo> skont att nagon visade min poang ;-)
<dagon_> irc ist krieg
<putte> Någon som har svar på detta - Jag har dragit ner Minecraft för windows, ligger på min externa disk, men öppnar jag disken i ubuntu så ser jag inte .minecraft mappen med t.ex .exe filen i. Är allt i sin rätta ordning om det är på detta sätt? Jag trodde jag skulle kunna öppna skiten via wine, men icke sa nicke.
<realrealubot> putte: Ctrl+H
<spydon> putte: tryck ctrl+h
<realrealubot> putte: För att visa dolda filer.
<putte> Se där ja. :)
<realrealubot> putte: Katalogen har en . framför sig. Då är katalogen dold i Nautilus (filbläddraren).
<putte> Tack ska ni ha
<realrealubot> np
<putte> Jag har försökt krångla fram den där jävla mappen i evigheter.. :p
<putte> Om man vill göra en katalog dold, är det bara sätta en . framför då?
<realrealubot> putte: Om du inte får köra exe-filen så får du köra chmod på filen så du sätter exekveringsrättigheter på den: chmod +x /path/to/file.exe
<realrealubot> putte: Det kanske är exekveringsrättigheter på filen. Jag vet inte.
<realrealubot> putte: Svar ja. Sätt . framför.
<realrealubot> putte: Testa! Skapa en katalog där namnet börjar på . och så visar/döljder du med Ctrl+H.
<realrealubot> Nafallo: Jobbar du med hardware nu då?
<Philip5> najs, nvidia 270.41.03 drivisar up and running :)
<putte> realrealubot: Det var exekver.... och det löste sig med chmod, tack.
<putte> Nu klagar den dock på att jag inte har en 32-bit jdk eller jre.
<putte> Det är ett problem för morgondagen, sängen ska ha sällskap över nätterna. Godnatt!
<dagon_> men putte :(
<dagon_> jag hade ju lösningen skriven
<Nafallo> *suck* varfor ska det bli sa kallt nu igen for :-/
<realrealubot> Nafallo: Du bor i fel land. Här i Schweden är det rena sommarvärmen.
<Nafallo> forsta meningen stammer nog.
 * Nafallo slar pa elementet i sovrummet och kryper i sang
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-14
<ub20>  heh, såg inga fördelar med narvalen.. de flesta apps försvann, compiz borta, avn mmm.. tur att klassic gnome fanns.. den dära minidesktopen passar min eeepc mer
<ub20> unity... varför har dom lagt in den skiten som standard heh
<arand> ub20: unity är compiz...
<ub20> arand ahaa, ful compiz då heh
<ub20> sitter och försöker få in mina gamla apps som awn i 11.04
<johanbr> alternativet hade ju varit gnome 3, som ar minst lika annorlunda...
<ub20> så nu har jag tämjt valen
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> dagon_: ?
<maxjezy> antii: ?
<maxjezy> jobb?
<maxjezy> HeMan: du brukar ju vara vaken?
<spacebug-> alla söver la
<maxjezy> verkar inte bättre
<peppis> Morn
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> någon som har paypal?
<Kimmen> jo
<Kimmen> funderar du över nåt speciellt maxjezy?
<maxjezy> Kimmen: ja, hur går det till :)
<maxjezy> jag tänkte köpa ett spel online med paypal
<maxjezy> men jag har inget paypal konto eller så.
<maxjezy> är det krångligt att skaffa?
<maxjezy> kan jag överföra hur lite / mycket ja vill till paypal
<Kimmen> det är busenkelt, du kan överföra hur lite eller hur mycket du vill
<maxjezy> och är det direktbetalning?
<Kimmen> sen kan du knyta betalkort till pp och välja att det dras direkt från dom
<maxjezy> okey, det låter lite risky men :)
<Kimmen> det går så fort som det kan via paypal
<maxjezy> har du nått på ditt paypalkonto?
<Kimmen> har nån krona kanske, har e-kort kopplat till paypal
<maxjezy> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<maxjezy> kolla in sidan, du får 5 spel
<maxjezy> för priset du väljer
<maxjezy> du kan ge det till donationer
<maxjezy> spel tillverkarna
<maxjezy> eller de som sköter sidan
<maxjezy> köp det för en krona om du har en krona
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ja ska skaffa det senare idag då
<maxjezy> paypal
<maxjezy> har du en krona över så köp en kopia till mig annars :)
<maxjezy> spelen verkar grymma iaf
<Kimmen> jag gillar konceptet
<Kimmen> måste kolla in nogrannare ikväll när jag är hemma =)
<maxjezy> $0.10
<maxjezy> är det lägsta man kan betala verkar det som
<maxjezy> vad är det i svenska?
<Kimmen> typ 60 öre?
<Kimmen> nästan 70
<maxjezy> borde ligga nått sånt
<maxjezy> billiga spel
<Kimmen> som tusan
<maxjezy> och även om man bara betalar så lite
<maxjezy> så hjälper ju det
<maxjezy> plus att man får spelen :)
<maxjezy> men paypal lär väl sno det från säljaren sen :P
<Kimmen> tror inte paypal tar så mkt
<Kimmen> tror dom tjänar mest på kvantiteten köp
<maxjezy> ok
<Kimmen> spelen såg ju riktigt schyssta ut, roligaste är att dom är cross platform =)
<larsemil> roligaste är att de är små indie developers som får pengarna, inga stora.
<larsemil> project destination ska vara med där sen har jag bestämt
<larsemil> stämmt
<coobra> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> coobra: ett spelprojekt jag är med i. kommer bli bäst
<coobra> larsemil: nya WOW
<bamsefar> Jag har en raid5 med två tappade diskar, en av dem finns i systemet men har out of date superblocks eller så.
<arand> Jag undrar om de skulle kunna inkludera projekt som för tilfället är donationsdrivna..
<bamsefar> Kan jag få in den i volymen och eventuellt få ut lite data?
<bamsefar> NÃ¥n som har tips?
<bamsefar> Barre, heman:
<larsemil> bamsefar: jobbig morgon på jobbet. :)
<bamsefar> Lite
<Spixx> bamsefar: raid5 ska väll tåla sådant?
<bamsefar> Inte två diskar.
<bamsefar> Bara en
<larsemil> efter det här kommer bamsefar köra raid6.
<bamsefar> :P
<bamsefar> Kul när två diskar dör med en minuts mellanrum. :P
<bamsefar> DEn ena disken dog riktigt ordentligt.
<bamsefar> Den verkar inte ens få ström längre.
<bamsefar> Tror den slet med sig den som satt bredvid i chassi.
<bamsefar> På något vänster.
<Coffe> bamsefar,  eller 3 i en 12disk raid6
<poller_> Du har väl backup? ;)
<bamsefar> Haha
<poller> Det var ett nej? ;)
<larsemil> ett nervöst haha..
<andol> bamsefar: Fast just två tappade diskar inom kort interval är väl nästan en rätt rimlig risk då man kör Raid5; först ryker en disk och sen ryker nästa disk utav påfrestningen då det ska resynkas?
<poller> Du har säkert bara warez och porr på volymen iaf, bara att ladda ner igen.
<bamsefar> poller: Oja
<larsemil> andol: iaf omd et är mycket data det handlar om.
<larsemil> andol: var ju därför de skapade raid6.
<bamsefar> andol: Den hade inte börjat resynca.
<Squarism> det finns ingen funktion i ubuntu för att återskapa en fil som blivit överkopierad?
<andol> bamsefar: Ok, i sådant fall byter jag till motiveringen "därför att hårddiskar är onda". :)
<larsemil> Squarism: samma som i alla OS - backup. :)
<bamsefar> andol: Haha :)
<larsemil> andol: jag har lagt beställning på yubikey
<andol> larsemil: Nice. Något särskilt du ska använda den till, eller mest för att latja med?
<kodein> jag borde kanske orka fixa med mina igen
<speedxco1e> hej, jag försöker få fram ett något bättre alternativ till hdd swap. Funderar på att använda lite ram jag har på en maskin på nätverket. tmpfs över nfs. Är det här en vettig idé? Jag förväntar mig inte ramprestanda, jag förväntar mig något 100ggr långsammare, både överförings och söktidsmässigt.
<larsemil> andol: vet inte ännu. Men till mina maskiner, till min hemsida etc. Börja att lattja med så får vi se.
<larsemil> andol: wordpress har ju plugin för yubikey.
<arand> speedxco1e: Blir inte något som går över nätverk bra mycket segare än rakt till disk anyways?
<speedxco1e> arand: jag har räknat och har knappt nån latency över lan.. under 1ms. medans hdd har 9ms söktid
<cHarNe2> någon som vet hur 'at' funkar? vill köra en tcpdump imorgonbitti (innan jag vaknar) och sedan kunna stänga av den när jag kommer till jobbet.
<bamsefar> speedxco1e: Köp mer RAM istället.
<arand> speedxco1e: Hmm, kasnke då...
<speedxco1e> arand: iofs kanske jag kan cacha diskskrivningarna till ram innan, men knappast om ramet är slut och jag behöver swappa
<Coffe> kul sak , jag fick reda på igår. shutdown finns även som kommando i windows :)
<speedxco1e> bamsefar: klart man kan. men vore kul att kunna använda eventuellt "idle" ram lite här å där på nätverket.
<arand> Well, antar att det ärr full möjligt att sätta upp något ramfs, dela ut via nfs, och köra, är tveksam om det kan bli bättre än lokal disk dock...
<larsemil> arand: om man har 10gbit lina mellan datorerna så
<speedxco1e> arand: tja jag får experimentera.. alltid lär jag mig nåt =)
<speedxco1e> nån som vet om man kan köra tcp över usb3? eller om det kommer gå med lightpeak
<speedxco1e> 10gbe är ju fortfarande rätt kostsamt
<kodein> det gör att köra ethernet över usb, ja
<kodein> t.ex. ifconfig usb0 192.168.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<speedxco1e> antar att man kör en sån där ful kabel med en klump i mitten? Eller?
<larsemil> kodein: hur visste du mitt ip!? :O :O
<bamsefar> speedxco1e: Det är en dålig idé, jag lovar. :)
<speedxco1e> bamsefar: jo antagligen
<speedxco1e> bamsefar: usb är ju inte direkt byggt på "stora" "avlastande chip" med egen logik.
<larsemil> ska vi alla lägga fem kronor var så han får en ny ramsticka?
<kodein> du lär ju behöva en sladd med hanar i båda ändarna om du ska köra mellan två datan, men annars ska det väl inte behövas mer än en ferritkärna på kabeln.
<speedxco1e> larsemil: meh, jag kan köpa. Men gillar att vara lowend och inte köpa datorkraft i onödan.
<speedxco1e> hoppas lightpeak kommer på bred front snart
<speedxco1e> då lär vi se konsument kort med 10gbe
<speedxco1e> -e
<speedxco1e> är väl inte ethernet =) men ändå
<kodein> man kör väl ändå infiniband hemma?
<speedxco1e> kodein: va!! era nedrans server-skötande människor som hamstrar hårdvara från jobbet.
<kodein> jag sköter inga servrar alls på jobbet
<kodein> och det är jag väldigt glad för
<bamsefar> Infiniband är för folk som räknar för mycket.
<speedxco1e> kodein: kör du infiniband hemma eller driver du?
<Kimmen> jag sköter bara nätverket på jobbet
<bamsefar> kodein: Det hade jag också varit glad för. ;)
<bamsefar> Kimmen: Coolt, stort nät? :)
<kodein> jag kör 100M hemma och det räcker fint
<Kimmen> kanske nån enstaka management burk men inte hårdvaran
<Kimmen> bamsefar: nja ~400 noder
<speedxco1e> well har för mig att folk här sitter på lite exotisk hårdvara
<bamsefar> Kimmen: ISP eller enterprise-nät?
<kodein> decnet och grejer? ;)
<bamsefar> Haha
<speedxco1e> vill dra mig till minnes att folk nämnt fiberchannel switchar för hemmabruk =)
<Kimmen> speedxco1e: enda jag har i serverväg hemma är ett Intel D945GCLF2 ;P
<bamsefar> *vissla*
<Kimmen> bamsefar: landsting =P
<bamsefar> Kimmen: SÃ¥pass.
<bamsefar> Kimmen: Undra om jag har trafik till ditt nät. ;)
<bamsefar> Landsting och sånt är förvånansvärt bra på att hyra film. ;)
<speedxco1e> Om nån har en kvm over ip switch är jag intresserad
<Kimmen> går förvånansvärt mkt trafik till oss från SR och SVT sajterna
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: har en liknande hos mor&far
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: funkar perfa som filserver, seedbox m.m hemma
<Kimmen> är inte dumt att den drar lite ström =)
<speedxco1e> tips på var man kan hitta billiga 10gbe kort?
<kodein> egentligen skulle man väl uppgradera till gigabit hemma, kanske dra ett separat nät för iSCSI i samma veva...
<speedxco1e> kodein: jag går i samma tankar
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: precis, sen ha jag en lite värre modell hemma hos mig :)
<bamsefar> speedxco1e: Vad ska du ha 10G till?
<Kimmen> Servern hemma: 10:51:26 up 24 days, 18:42,  4 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.29, 0.28 =)
<speedxco1e> bamsefar: om man vill göra ett enklare san så man slipper sköta så många diskar...
<bamsefar> Men fortfarande, 10G.
<bamsefar> Det är rätt mycket bandbredd.
<bamsefar> Och onödigt jobbigt och dyrt.
<bamsefar> Jag lovar att du klarar dig på gig.
<Kimmen> börjar ju bli kul med FCoE, inget vi hunnit testa än dock
<bamsefar> SAN är gay. ;)
<bamsefar> Fråga Barre!
<kodein> det jag skulle vilja göra är ju nästan köra AoE eller iSCSI och köra allt över nätet med tunna klienter
<bamsefar> kodein: Hemma?
<kodein> mm :)
<bamsefar> Why?
<bamsefar> Hur många klienter har du egentligen?
<kodein> 2-3 st
<kodein> men vore värt att slippa fläktljud överallt
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Köp tysta burkar istället.
<Kimmen> jag gillar atom itx korten just därför
<kodein> finns ju få möjligheter att få tysta hårddiskar, faktiskt.
<bamsefar> SSD.
<kodein> SSD:a mig ett par terabyte till rimlig slant, kthx
<bamsefar> w4r3z har du väl i nån garderob?
<kodein> jag kör ssd där det är värt, och hdd för storage, men om jag då ändå ska bygga en diskserver kan jag ju lika gärna boota skiten från den burken
<bamsefar> Eller har du lokal porr på alla dina burkar ifall ditt IGP går ner, så att du inte kommer åt filservern?
<kodein> jag har ingen diskserver som det är nu
<bamsefar> Ok
<kodein> det är ju för dyrt med exadata
<Kimmen> asfaltmatta + "äggkartongsskummgummi" på insidan av lådan är ju perfekt om man vill få ner ljudnivån lite ytterligare. Med en passivt kyld cpu och lite halvtysta diskar blir det bra.
<Mr_NoName> Någon som vet hur man få en backup av Windows XP/VIsta att boota ingen efter återkopering?
<Kimmen> Mr_NoName: du måste ha partitionen bootbar och förmodligen fixa mbr
<Mr_NoName> kimmen , försökte fixa mbr via windows installation skivan och reperation
<Mr_NoName> Problemet är att de fungera inte med clonezilla pga trasiga sektor.. Men
<putte> "Plugin-Container" käkar upp datorn. Är det flash som går under namnet?
 * realubot glider in i kanalen på en räkmacka.
<putte> Räkmacka, gottigt!
<realubot> putte: Fick du ordning på det där med jdk eller?
<realubot> putte: Annars kan du testa att installera: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Det innehåller openjdk.
<putte> realubot: Nix, jag gick och la mig istället.
<putte> Ska testa ubuntu-restricted
<putte> Den grinar fortfarande om att man ska peka mot en 32-bit jde or jre.
<putte> jdk... :D
<realubot> Vad är det som grinar om det?
<realubot> Om det är en .exe-fil så kanske du måste installera jdk i Wine eller nåt? :S
<kodein> jre är ju multilib
<realubot> kodein: Vilket betyder?
<kodein> det är ju bara en flagga du slänger på om du vill köra i 32-blippar istället
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> putte: Om man installerar ubuntu-restricted-extras så har man normalt allt som behövs för att använda Java.
<putte> Jo, det är en .exe-fil jag försöker köra.
<realubot> putte: Men jag vet inte hur det är i ditt fall eftersom du håller på med en exe-fil i Wine eller vad du gör.
<putte> Kanske är så att man måste installera java där i, om det går
<realubot> Maybe...
<realubot> putte: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6626
<Mjark> putte, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702 prova den
<putte> Jag testade installera java i wine, det tog bort problemet om 32-bits version. Nu blev det annat problem. "Could not create the java virtual machine"
<putte> Mjark: Jag har testat det där, med sun-java6-jre som han hänvisar till.
<Coffe> vart är det igen ? man ska ändra om man vill gå från lts till en vanlig ?
<Mjark> och då får du 32bit problemet ?
<putte> Mjark: Nej, den hittar inte ens paketet.
<Mjark> kör du 1010 ?
<putte> Japp
<Mjark> okej.
<Mjark> installerat aptitude ?
<Mjark> ?
<Mjark> putte
<putte> Jo
<Mjark> "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Mjark> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Mjark> prova den
<putte> "Ingen kandidatversion hittad för sun-java5-irc"
<Mjark> fan va knepigt...
<putte> Hehe jo, jag har förstått att det är verkar knepigt också
<arand_> javapaketen i ubuntu heter inte "java"...
<Mjark> vad är det då jag har ?
<arand_> Dessutom finns inte version 5 i repona sa vitt jag vet...
<putte> arand_: Vad heter dom då? :O
<arand_> Ar det en gammal version av ubuntu, installerat java separat
<arand_> icedtea, alternativt openjdk
<arand_> icedtea verkar vara implementationen av opejdk som browser plugin, beroend av openjdk antar jag
<putte> Jo, openjdk testade jag igårkväll, det installerades men fick fortfarande samma problem. Men realubot sade att det kanske krävdes java installerat via wine för att det skulle fungera. En .exe-fil jag försöker öppna som kräver 32-bit jdk eller jre.
<arand_> Ja isafall skulle jag anta att du bor installera en window-variant av java i wine, kolla om wine har dokumentation angende det...
<mikul> varför får ubuntu för sig att börja tanka ner massa jävla KDE prylar så fort det ska uppdateras? det stör mig lite .. jag har inte beställt dom!
<Mjark> den tycker vell att den behöver lite mer KDE godis !
<Mjark> är det samma paket varjegång eller olika ?
<putte> Det där förbannade javan får vänta tills solen går i moln eller ner, nu solar vi.
<arand_> Mjark: Troligtvis har du nagon applikation som anvander kde...
<Mjark> mikul menar du :)
<arand_> mjo
<mikul> Mjark, olika.. massa olika.. har blitt så dom två senaste gångerna vad jag har märkt.. tex kde sudo frontend, va fan ska jag med den till liksom?
<Coffe> någon annan här , som plötsligen har fått problem med sin krb replikering ?
<mikul> bland massa andra kde biblotek o skit
<dodel> hallå! Kör minecraft nu och det laggar lite. Kollar på CPU och RAM och där står det 100% och 513/748 MB. Då undrar jag om det finns något sätt att få ner CPU? Jag har ju 1.53 gb och det borde räcka till det lilla spelet. Kör openbox nu
<Coffe> mikul,  för du har installerat något kde sak
<mikul> Coffe, jo förmodligen..
<Coffe> andol, har du testat kdc med ldap backend något ?
<arand_> mikul: "aptitude why kdesudo"
<dodel> hallå igen. När jag startar TinyWM så blir det exakt som JVM. Inget händer. Jag måste alltså logga ut. Vad kan det vara för fel?
<mikul> arand_, ty =)
<mikul> update-manager-kde Depends kdesudo, spännande
<arand_> Nasta steg "aptitude why update-manager-kde"   och sa vidare....
<arand_> Om du kommer till en punkt dar den ger "cannot find any reason to install *blah*" Bor du kunna ta bort detta paket om du inte vill ha kvar det (t.ex. du anvander gnomes update-manager istallet), vilket borde ta med en del beroenden langre ned i tradet...
<tiina> hej varför kan jag inte koppla min LG GD900 via usb i nyare version av Ubuntu/Linux???
<dodel> tiina: sudo su sen fdisk -l
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> sudo su är onödigt
<tiina> ok ska kolla
<dagon_> sudo fdisk -l räcker
<arand_> dessutom br man anvanda sudo -i/-s for rootsession...
<tiina> ska jag köra det i terminalen eller?
<dodel> får du inget svar från fdisk -l så måste du vara root.
<tiina> kom fram en del diskar
<tiina> Disk /dev/sda: 320,1 GB, 320072933376 byte
<tiina> 255 huvuden, 63 sektorer/spår, 38913 cylindrar
<tiina> Enheter = cylindrar av 16065 · 512 = 8225280 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x000c318c
<arand_> tiina: pastein!
<realubot> Haha, så var det då dags: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article12881320.ab
<realubot> Det vi har väntat på länge...
<dodel> Jag har ett problem med TinyWM. Det är som openbox fast 50 rader av C kod :D WOW!!! Men jag har installerat det men får det inte att fungera. Jag väljer att logga ut, sen logga in med TinyWM, men då händer det inget. Då tycker jag ctrl + alt + F1 så kan jag starta om  :(
<tiina> svaret plus /dev/sda/1 2 5
<dodel> sda måste vara USB
<tiina> hur gör jag paste in
<dodel> sök på pastebin på"google
 * realubot avinstallerar Spotify...
<arand_> sda maste vara interna disken, snarare
<dodel> pastebin.org
<tiina> ingen sda i usb efter linux uppdateringar
<dodel> för mej är det USB
<arand_> tiina: du har en standard harddisk i datorn, visst, nar du kopplar in usbdisken, lyser eventuella lampor och sa pa den?
<tiina> http://pastebin.com/MV3ZcAwQ
<mikul> arand_, okej tackar =) sska kolla på det sen när jag kommer hem.. iväg o skejta nu i solen :D
<tiina> ja det gör det om jag kopplar in en usb sticka men inte i mobilen
<mikul> peace
<arand_> Yes, den listar endast din hardddisk dar, ser ingen usb
<tiina> Jag har LG GD900 och den har jag kunnat koppla via usb med sladden innan nyare versioner av Linux...
<Coffe> vilket är bästa ubuntu sättet , att köra en tjänst vid boot ?
<arand_> tiina: Om du kopllar in den och direkt efterat kor kommandot "tail dmseg" (till pastebin..)?
<tiina> ok ska kolla nu vänta
<arand_> Vilken version funkade den i forresten?
<tiina> filen eller katalogen finns inte!var svaret
<arand_> Oh, erm, "dmesg | tail" ska det vara, sorry
<tiina> kommer inte ihåg men det var flera versioner tillbaka som allt var ok....nåt med ext?? som inte finns med i nyare versioner hur installerar jag den funktionen tillbaka i nya linux?
<tiina> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/371523/
<tiina> arand där är paste adress
<arand_> Jag vet inte om det direkt ar funktioner som tagits bort... mer troligt att det ar en bug/regression i nyare versioner som inte upptackts an, eller om du hade ett speciellt program for att kontakta telefonen forut, bitpim mojligtvis?
<tiina> ingen speciellt program har jag haft för det har aldrig gått i linux eller ubuntu utan nu nöjde jag mig med bara att ta ut bilderna från mobilen till datorn via usb men nu kan jag inte ens det igen????
<arand_> tiina: Yep, linuxkarnan i sig tycker inte att din telefon ser helt frisk ut
<tiina> Joda det har tagits bort nåt med exct3 eller sånt....för efter det kan jag aldrig koppla mobilen via usb den känner inte ens att mobilen är ikopplat på datorn???
<arand_> ... Vilket jag inte vet riktig vad att gora at, man kan experimentera med att installera nyare/gamla karnor och se om det kan andra sig.
<tiina> ja om jag återgår till de ärlder kärnonr kan jag få fram mobilbilderna men vem vill hålla på så hela tiden??
<arand_> ext3 ar ett filsystem pa din dator, inte pa telefonen, och borde inte ha nagot med saken att gora.
<Coffe> arand,  haha fel
<Coffe> jag har ext3 i min lur  å rfz eller vad samsung kallar sitt egna. körde ext4a ett tag
<tiina> köra gamla linux kärnor för att få fram bilderna??? Varje gång man ska ha bilder på datorn...måste ju finnas annat bättre sätt
<arand_> Coffe: Woot
<Coffe> arand,  du vet android == linux
<dagon_> :>
<tiina> okey
<arand_> Trode inte de korde ext anda, heh
<Coffe> tiina,  vad säger syslog , när du kopplar in den ?
<dagon_> jodå
<Coffe> troligen så monterar den sakerna i fel ordning
<tiina> inget känner inte igen nåt mobil alls syns inte ens i syst logg
<arand_> tiina: Anyhow, I det har laget verkar det definitivt vara en bug i linuxkarnan, sa det ar tyvarr dar man bor meka antar jag, det du kan prova ar att kor in en kernel fran mainline och se om problemet ar lost i nyare versioner..
<arand_> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<andol> Coffe: Nix
<realubot> Det var tråkigt att Spotify ska begränsa gratiskontona. :(
<tiina> jag vet inte om jag kan sånt sen bilr det fel och allt måste intsalleras om....däremot måste jag leta i vilken kärna den funkade perfekt...men ALLA nyare versioner av Linux FUNKAR inte så det spelar ingen roll vart jag laddar den till min dator för det fattas nåt iaf
<arand_> Att installera manline borde vara en ganska enkel procedur, och kan enkelt avinstalleras om man testat klart
<arand_> Om det funkar dar -> hoppas att det funkar i nasta version av ubuntu, om inte, rapportera bug mot linux och klaga, speciellt som det funkat forut ;)
<Coffe> tiina,  kör du moddad kernel ?
<tiina> vad är moddad kernel? Jag tar emot de uppdateringar som kommer med ubuntu via programkanaler
<tiina> jag får ingen svar från Linux har skrivit det förut också där
<tiina> nu har jag installerat via synaptic dahdi for utulies using the DAHDI kernel modules
<tiina> Nåt med nyare Linux som tas bort eller måste installeras efteråt tillbaka efter förnyelsen av linux kärnan
<tiina> Jag har i min dator Ubuntu 10.10 med Linux X86
<tiina> error with bussing sda device
<mindbeat> 1;3A<
<arand_> dahdi ar troligtvis helt irrelevant, verkar vara moduler for asterisk
<Coffe> tiina,  jag menade i telefonen
<tiina> ja det e sant hade ingen betylse med dahdi
<tiina> jag har ingen kernel i mobilen jag har LG GD900
<Coffe> ok
<tiina> GD900AT_V10c
<Coffe> då vet jag inte . trodde det var en android telefon
<tiina> detta är programmet i mobilen
<tiina> Coffe : min LG GD900 har fungerat helt klockrent i de gamla linuxkärnonrna
<Coffe> tiina,  ingen aning då
<arand_> Hur gamla ar "gamla" linuxkarnor forrasten?
<tiina> 23 ,24
<tiina> de äldre nyare är ju 29, 28
<tiina> Ifjol funkade allt korrekt
<arand_> Right sa det var nagon relese tillbaka vad galler ubuntu alltsa, du har inte dessa karnor kvar?
<arand_> Det *kan* ju ga att boota nyare ubuntu med en gammal karna..
<realubot> tiina: Om det är kärnan som är problemet så har ju alla Ubuntu en default kärna. Så om du vet vilken Ubuntu som har fungerat så vet du ju vilken kärna som fungerar, och kanske någon uppdatering t.o.m. kärnan i nästa Ubuntu-version.
<tiina> problemet har uppstått just efter nyare versioner av linuxkärnan men ska jag då varje gång när man laddar bilder från mobilen till datorn återgå till gamla linux kärnan?
<tiina> ska man inte uppdatera sin dator med nya linuxkärnor i den takt de sänds till dator?
<realubot> Jo, normalt sett så ska man ju det, men inte om det ställer till problem.
<arand_> Det du borde™ gora ar att leta reda pa 1. om problemet kvarstar i nyare versioner 2.vilken version problemet uppstod i, 3. Rapportera bugg mot linux. Men som temporar losning ar det nog tyvarr sa att du far hoppa mellan karnor, en liveCD kan ju vara praktiskt for detta
<realubot> Du får ju problem om du gör det så då kanske det är läge att låta bli. Du kan ju inte hålla på att boot om datorn så fort mobilen ska kopplas in.
<tiina> jag vet det funkar inte tillslut blir linuxkärnorna så nya att de gamla inte finns kvar ens...men jag vet inte hur jag ska få min mobil koppalt till min dator......??? eller error bus sda device??
<tiina> Man vill ju kunna få sina mobilbilder till datorn....
<tiina> Jag visste inte att nyare ställer till problem för min mobil förrän ett tag sedan....annars funkar ju allt prefekt
<realubot> Om man kör med en gammal kärna, är systemet då lika säkert som om man kör med en ny eller missar man säkerhetsuppdateringar om man inte uppdaterar kärnan?
<dagon_> du missar ju viktiga patchar
<realubot> Mhm, så det är en säkerhetsrisk att köra med en gammal kernel då?
<realubot> Man bör uppdatera kärnan precis som att man bör uppdatera program? Generellt, menar jag?
<bamsefar> Ja
<realubot> Jaha, ok.
<dagon_> ja
<bamsefar> Det är ju också ett program...
<realubot> Då är det ju inte bra om tiina kör med gammal kernel för att få telefonen att fungera.
<realubot> bamsefar: Jo.
<realubot> Men ett lite speciellt program.
<realubot> Nu till en helt annan sak. Är det någon prisvärd uppföljare till ZTE Blade på G?
<mindbeat> Det är väl den där zte skate som blir uppföljare?
<realubot> mindbeat: Jo, men är den i klass med Blade när det kommer till prisvärd Android-lur?
<putte> Någon som har koll på om flashproblemet man råkar ut för i firefox är detsamma i andra läsare?
<SoftDroid> Hej! Häromdagen hjälpte nån mig att fixa pastebin på min ubuntu, nån som vet hur man gör det?
<dagon_> saywat
<arand_> pastein som i pastebinit?
<arand_> installera paketet "pastebinit"
<SoftDroid> ja just det
<SoftDroid> :)
<SoftDroid> jaha, arand_ är du här också? :)
<SoftDroid> tack för hjälpen med fstab
<arand_> Jag ar overallt =)
<dagon_> the ghost of irc past
<SoftDroid> :)
<SoftDroid> Nån som vet vilket är mer resurskrävande: VMware / VirtualBox?
<dagon_> ingen aning men jag föredrar virtualbox
<SoftDroid> dagon_: varför?
<arand_> Open Source, integrerar battre I ubuntu... VMware ar troligtvis lite battre prestandamassigt om jag skulle gissa...
<SoftDroid> Ok, alltid kul att veta andra tycker
<dagon_> arand_: jag kör inte ose
<arand_> Sjalv foredrar jag kvm...
<whuffor> vmware has varit den ledance vm programvaran ganska länge, men virtualbox ligger nära nu i prestanda av det jag har läst om dom.
<arand_> med en getty utat ar kvm helt klart mest praktisk att interagera med... Men men, den ar ju inte sa trevligt nar man drar upp en vnc och maste meka
<arand_> SSen ar ju virtualbox virtualisering pa personlig niva mer eller mindre, medans VMware har hela faltet tackt..
<SoftDroid> ok
<SoftDroid> jag har redan några installerade vmware maskiner, men det kanske går att konvertera de till virtualbox format också
<SoftDroid> Dags att dra hemåt. Vi ses imorgon
<SoftDroid> hej
<realubot> putte: Vad är ditt flashproblem då?
<Philip5> KiviE: nu gäller det! :D
<larsemil> vad heter företaget där heman jobbar?
<larsemil> HeMan ^^
<realubot> larsemil: Har HeMan ett jobb?
<dagon_> no shit
<realubot> larsemil: Nothpole?
<realubot> Eller nåt?
<realubot> *North
<larsemil> juste
<larsemil> southpole!
<realubot> Jaha, southpole.
<Philip5> KiviE: woohooo!
<realubot> larsemil: Varför är du inte mer aktiv i kanalen?
<rut> Mjau!
<putte> realubot: CPU går upp i 100% om det är för mycket flash. Öppnar jag t.ex. 3 sidor av fotbollskanalen så hänger sig FF.
<kodein> det är vad flash gör.
<arand_> putte kor du 64bit med defauult flash?
<arand_> defauuuuuuuult!
<putte> arand_: Japp
<arand_> putte: Da kan det ofta bli battre om man kor adobes btaversion av 64bitarversionen
<realubot> putte: Ok, har du testat om det fungerar bättre i Chromium?
<realubot> Chromium har om jag inte minns fel inbyggt Flash? :S
<realubot> putte: Så här installerar du Chromium:
<putte> arand_: Jaså, okej. Kanske ska testa köra det istället då.
<realubot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<arand_> putte: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<realubot> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<arand_> Chromium har inget inbyggt flash...
<putte> realubot: Jo. Jag installerade chromium alldeles nyss, men inte hunnit testa.
<realubot> Ok.
<Philip5> KiviE:  iiiihhhaa :D
<realubot> arand_: Nehe, Chrome då?
<arand_> Ladda ner och placera file i /home/anvandare/.mozilla/plugins   (skapa mo det inte finns)
<realubot> Det är ju något som har annat Flash iaf eftersom man kan få Firefox att använda Chromes Flash istället för vanliga...
<arand_> Chrom/Chromium, same crap different name
<realubot> Nja, det är något som har inbyggt Flash. Jag tror det är Chrome.
<antii> chrome har inbyggt!
<larsemil> realubot: jag har annat för mig. :)
<realubot> arand_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/use-google-chrome-built-in-flash-in.html
<realubot> !chromium
<arand_> Hmm, my mistake isafall, hade inte koll pa att chromeum fifflade med det .
<realubot> Jag tycker att det ska innehålla installationsanväsningar till Chromium.
<arand_> Vi har i princip inga faktioder har, vi borde dra hit ubottu...
<realubot> Mm, kanske det.
<realubot> HAr inte #ubuntu som går att sno rakt av?
<realubot> Översätta bara...
<putte> arand_: Funkar bättre nu än innan iaf
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * realubot misstänker att det blir massor av grafikproblemstrul i Unity.
<larsemil> det tror jag med
<larsemil> !barre
<larsemil> är inte ubot här längre?
<larsemil> Nafallo: was ist los?
<realubot> Unity 2d kommer ju först i 11.10.
<rut> gksudo gedit .conkyrc
<rut> vad afn!
<realubot> Har kanalen tagit semester eller?
<Philip5> det är ju sm-hockeyfinal! :D
<rut> Hockey -_-
<putte> Heja frölunda!
<Philip5> frölunda som nästan åkte ur
<realubot> putte: JObbar du på Ubuntu också? Canonical?
<realubot> putte: Nej, inte du.
<realubot> Philip5: Du.
<realubot> Philip5: Du där, ja just det, du med kompilatorn. Jobbar du på Canonical?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> vad fick du det ifrån?
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag tänkte att du gör det bara.
<Philip5> aha, gör du?
<putte> Hörde det
<putte> Hörde också att dom kanske hade det bästa laget på pappret, konstigt att inte göra bättre ifrån sig då
<Philip5> räcker inte att ha ett gäng överbetalda divor i ett lag om de inte spelar bra ihop
<putte> Det har du rätt i.
<Mjark> jaha.. då undrar man om det finns nån kvälls underhållning's tips ? nån bra serie man missat eller en film kanske ?
<Mjark> nå*
<amelia> dumdidum
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/152856
<speedxco1e> är det säkert att betala in på ett plusgiro konto om man köper nåt på blocket?
<speedxco1e> borde vara säkrare än ett vanligt konto väl?
<Creamz> speedxco1e: skulle inte göra det, payson etc funkar väl bättre ? :P
<Philip5> på vilket sätt skulle det vara skillnad egentligen? när man satt in pengarna så är de på vift oavsett. blåsningen om man nu blir det är väl er att man inte får grejen eller att det är fel på den
<Creamz> det är ju bättre att få ett paket än ingenting iaf :)
<Mjark> se bara till att du har personen eller företaget i fråga's korrekta uppgifter så ska de nog inte vara några problem..
<Mjark> du kan ju ringa till swedbank imorgonbitti och fråga vem som äger kontot. :)
<rut> De ger väl inte ut sådan information?
<Mjark> man får vell vara lite fräck och säga att man jobbar på NCC och att det är en order som måstebetals i tid och att det är väldigt brottom att pegnarna kommer in på rätt konto :)
<Mjark> telexempel
<Philip5> SM-GULD SM-GULD SM-GUUUULD!!! Heja Färjestad! :D
<rut> Kan ju alltid hoppas att de inte är så dumma på Swedbank.
<Mjark> vissa är det.
<Mjark> "du jobbar ju på ett stort företag och är ekonomi ansvarig på din avdelning :)"
<realubot> Frölunda vann SM-guld.
<realubot> ...2005.
<Mjark> grattis då antar jag
<Mjark> haha
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Vad göra man med gamla datorer?
<Haffe> Jag har en P4 3.0 Ghz, HT.
<Haffe> 2 A64 3000+
<Mjark> servrar ?
<lilleman72> Haffe skicka mig din cpu :P
<lilleman72> behöver den :P
<Haffe> lilleman72: Ifall du berättar var jag får tag på antistatiskt packmaterial så skickar jag.
<lilleman72> hos en dataaffär
<lilleman72> dom har till och med den gamla hederliga lilla lådan med skumm
<dagon_> Haffe: sånt sparar man
<lilleman72> OFTAST
<amelia> Haffe: den sitter ju i antistatiskt packmaterial. :P
<lilleman72> Haffe tjoa till när du har sånt :P
<Philip5> lilleman72: hur gick dejten?! ;)
<KiviE> Philip5: :-( verkar ha varit en mycket tråkig match
<Philip5> KiviE: den var skitkul för fbk vann! :D
<KiviE> du fick rätt i antal matcher
<KiviE> men borde ju ha blivit en match till
<Philip5> yes, jag är nästan ett orakel
<KiviE> kul att fbk fick vinna på hemmaplan iaf
<KiviE> kan inte vara i närheten av lika kul att vinna borta
<Philip5> ja det måste vara roligast
<Philip5> precis
<KiviE> var på basket igår när tälje vann mot luleå, kul att ta emot guldmetaljer och buckla när hela publiken hejar på luleå och är lite små bittra
<Philip5> hehe
<KiviE> men men, kul för fbk men det är en sorgens dag här uppe
<Philip5> förstår jag
<KiviE> men hur var matchen, såg inget alls av den. Fick saik spö?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men saik spelade väldigt slarvigt också
<KiviE> hehe
<KiviE> ja då har de sig själv att skylla
<Philip5> idiotpass i egen zon och backar som tappade pucken på blå
<Philip5> kunde lika gärna blivit 8-1
<KiviE> ja de har gjort mycket sånt i slutspelet
<Philip5> och det var gott om sånt ikväll
<Philip5> och man märkte på saik redan från början att de inte riktigt trodde på en vinst
<Philip5> mer hoppades
<KiviE> var ju rätt kört, skulle vara grymt svårt att vinna 3 på raken i ett sådant underläge
<KiviE> fast de hade ju iofs en bra match i tisdags så de borde ju ha haft lite hopp
<realubot> Har last.fm många sv. artister?
 * arand lärde sig just att använda tabs i vim :3
<arand> Känns ungefär som när man konstaterade att vim kanske var lite bättre än vi ändå...
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<gorgo> Philip5: då har man kubuntu 11.04 :P
<Linda^> jag läste kukbuntu :(((
<gorgo> realubot: nu? men då blir du ju pigg :P
<gorgo> snart dags o sova jue
<Linda^> Dags att sova märker jag.
<gorgo> som du säger Linda^;)
<Linda^> Mm
<Haffe> Bottar ska väl heta Anna
<Linda^> shame oh me!
<Philip5> gorgo: grattis :)
<Philip5> gorgo: skönt at slippa suse?
<gorgo> Philip5: ja, bara kört in det på den bärbara än, men kommer köra in det på stationära med
<gorgo> ville testa suse, men fastnade inte för yast2
<gorgo> den var skum, fasst kanske en vanesak
<dagon_> arch gillar inte catalyst
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> så nu testar jag chakra
<dagon_> även om det är arch...
<dagon_> annars blir det mint med kde
<dagon_> för kde ska jag ha!
<Philip5> dagon_: http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-257/
<gorgo> sen upptäckte jag att den grafiska saken de hade i grub inte funkade så bra med ati drivarna, så grub failade på min bärbara om jag körde suse, men inte om jag körde kubuntu
<dagon_> Philip5: såg att den var stable ja :)
<Philip5> vart är maxy-ponken då?
<Haffe> Jag hittade ett grafikkort i soporna.
<Haffe> Ett Geforce4 Mx420
<Haffe> Troligen bättre än 9200 som det ersatte.
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> du får testa ifall soporna tog sönder det?
<Haffe> Har jag redan gjort.
<gorgo> funkade det?
<Haffe> Ja.
<gorgo> gött
<Haffe> Inte för att jag vet vad jag ska ha det till.
<gorgo> kan sälja på blocket
<gorgo> hehe
<Haffe> Jag satt det i en dator.
<gorgo> så inte datorn i grafikkortet?
<gorgo> humf vad mycket paket det var att uppgradera
<gorgo> Philip5: det e ju inte nyaste kde i 11.04
<gorgo> får väl lägga till lite repos
<Philip5> vad är det där?
<gorgo> 4.6.1 var det, men nu är det 4.6.2, uppdateras
<gorgo> massa nu
<dagon_> synd att installern i chakra suger
<dagon_> man kan inte ställa in storlek på partitionerna
<dagon_> nu blir det mint kde!
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> men på skivan man bränner var det 4.6.1, men kanske när det är stable så är det kanske 4.6.2 på skivan
<gorgo> chakra?
<dagon_> förkompilerat arch linux med kde
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> du gillar mer arch?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men arch gillar inte ati
<Philip5> och där kom maxjezy
<Philip5> som vi undrade...
<maxjezy> ja förstod det så jag tänkte bara logga in så ni ser att jag lever
<Philip5> ja det är bäst det så vi inte behöver ringa polisen
<Philip5> maxjezy:  http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-257/
<maxjezy> ja gör inte det för guds skull
<Philip5> nä då hittar de väl alla dina hembränningsapparater när de letar efter dig ;)
<gorgo> fan
<gorgo> jag som redan ringt
<gorgo> de kör från eslöv nu maxjezy
<gorgo> installerade win 7 på pappas dator idag, han tyckte ubuntu verkade lite krångligt
 * maxjezy tar fram kartonger och börjar packa
<gorgo> maxjezy: ska du flytta?
<realubot> http://www.subsonic.org
<realubot> Erfarenhet?
<maxjezy> ja, det blir väl så
<maxjezy> Philip5: tror du 2,58 blir sista versionen innan 2,6?
<maxjezy> undrar om blender kommer ta fart när det väl blir 2,6
<maxjezy> kommer stordåd ske?
<realubot> Jag fattar inte hur Ubuntu kan vara krångligt. Lägg upp ikoner för programmen dom kör, kryssa i att visa papperskorg, Hemkatalog m.m. på Skrivbordet. Nautilus är som Utforskaren, Firefox är Firefox liksom...
<maxjezy> kommer folk leverera bättre 3D?
<realubot> Nautilus = Filbläddrare, hur löjligt är inte det namnet på en skala?
<realubot> Filhanteraren hade varit vettigare.
<maxjezy> så den ska ha olika namn i olika länder?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vart ska du flytta?
<maxjezy> realubot: göteborg kanske
<realubot> maxjezy: Den heter ju Filbläddraren i sv. Ubuntu. Nautilus rakt av eller Filhanteraren.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det gör du rätt i.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är i Göteborg sitt liv börjar. Det är här det händer. Hörde du att Frölunda vann SM-guld?
<maxjezy> Nautilus låter lite som ett gym
<gorgo> ne omstart nu efter all update
<realubot> ...2005
<maxjezy> realubot:  näe, göteborg är farligt
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du är lite och klen ja.
<maxjezy> massa främlingsfientliga typer
<realubot> Men du har ju ätit upp dig. Då vågar du dig kanske hit?
<realubot> maxjezy: Främlingsfientliga? Var har du fått det från?
<maxjezy> ja, det vet ja inte..
<maxjezy> men de låter ju högst troligt
<maxjezy> så jag litar på min intel
<duggthe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB6FiyWAi74 <-- Se på egen risk. Ni kommer förlora tron på mänskligheten.
<maxjezy> duggthe: finns det garanti på det?
<maxjezy> isf vill jag ha den.
<duggthe> Det är inte nog att de sjunger så otroligt irriterande falskt och tondövt som det bara är möjligt... de filmar och lägger upp skiten också.
<duggthe> Slaktar en skitbra låt samtidigt.
<maxjezy> duggthe: originalet överlever väl?
<duggthe> Nej.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har tjejen kastat ut dig? :S
<duggthe> maxjezy: Inte med sådant här.
<maxjezy> youtube är väl lite av möjligheten för normala idioter att shine and get some fame
<maxjezy> som vanlig människa
<maxjezy> man ska inte tappa hoppet för att folk vill synas/höras
<duggthe> Man tror ju inte sina öron.
<maxjezy> realubot: ja, näst intill
<maxjezy> nej, avsevärt för mycket offtopic för min smak
<realubot> maxjezy: Aj då. Det var tråkigt att höra.
 * maxjezy gör lite sudo auktoritära saker på data
<realubot> What does that mean?
<realubot> sudo auktoritära?
<realubot> Lag 12.94... What is this?
<dagon_> lag
<dagon_> kass lina
<realubot> Det var bara tillfälligt. Det händer ytterst sällan.
<arand> Pain, brukade sitta på 30s när jag var tvungen att tunnla tor, man kände sig lite bakom då...
<realubot> arand: Varför tunnlade du tor?
<realubot> arand: Skulle du förbi en brandvägg eller?
<arand> Yes
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Du behövde väl inte tunnla eller var det för login?
<arand> För att använda annat än port 80, i princip...
<realubot> Ok, men det går väl utan att tunnla eller?
<arand> webchat, ja, men vem vill använda det egentligen?
<realubot> Aja.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<dagon_> :D:D
<x_link> :D
<x_link> Kom tillbaka från toaletten och såg precis vad klockan var hehe
<dagon_> hehe
<x_link> Dags att sova nu då.
<x_link> God natt! =)
<realubot> Djurgården och Färjestad i Elitserien är vad Argentina och Brasilien är i fotbolls VM. Outstandning overall.
<dagon_> godnatt x_link :)
<maxjezy> dagon_: ?
<maxjezy> vad heter firefox
<maxjezy> försöker avinstallera det i mint
<dagon_> maxjezy: det heter firefox? Oo
<maxjezy> men varje gång ja skriver sudo apt-get remove firefox
<maxjezy> så vill den installera 2 paket songbird
<maxjezy> på 58.4MB
<maxjezy> iställer för att ta bort något
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> mysko
<dagon_> försök genom programvarucentralen
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> blir samma där
<maxjezy> browser kommer tas bort står det
<maxjezy> men songbird installeras
<maxjezy> man får alltså välja mellan songbird och firefox helt enkelt
<maxjezy> skadat skruvat
<maxjezy> fick bort båda
<maxjezy> det där måste varit en bugg
<maxjezy> www.svt.se
<maxjezy> bra, det funkar.
<maxjezy> spotify free verkar vara döende
<maxjezy> Nya användare kan i sex månader använda gratistjänsten precis som i dag. Men därefter går det bara att lyssna i tio timmar per månad - en halvering jämfört med nuvarande gräns - och varje låt kan bara spelas fem gånger.
<Nafallo> larsemil: servern omstartad
<maxjezy> http://svt.se/2.22620/1.2394698/spotify_vill_fa_fler_att_betala
<dagon_> maxjezy: snikna jävlar
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> var ar den satans boten :-/
<dagon_> :P
<Mjark> maxjezy finns ju alternativ till spotify som är reklamfria i gratis utförande :)
<dagon_> grooveshark
<dagon_> fast den är väl med flash?
<Mjark> precis
<dagon_> eller java
<Mjark> java tror jag
<dagon_> finns ingen skrivbordsklient va?
<dagon_> vet att det finns en klient till android dock
<Mjark> nej men spelar de så stor roll ?
<Mjark> vill man lyssna gratis så kan man...
<duggthe> Alla sajter och tjänster har blivit gnidnare.
<Mjark> det är nog bara en tidsfråga innan grooveshark kommer med klient tror jag.. dok blir det nog med reklam.
<duggthe> Kolla på Spray Date eller Bodycontact... helt värdelösa om man inte har "pluskonto".
<duggthe> Komiskt när det finns totalt 3 tjejer på båda sajterna och ingen av dem svarar på något. XD
<Mjark> till och med psn har blivit pluskonto miljö nu såg jag
<Mjark> duggthe haha ja :P
<amelia> Nafallo: har du dödat boten?
<duggthe> Inte snällt att döda botar.
<Nafallo> amelia: nope. den har problem att ansluta till jordan
<Mjark> ^
<duggthe> Vore coolt att köra en bot på en gammal ångmaskin till dator.
<amelia> duggthe: det närmsta vi kommer då är nog min PDP-11 från 79.. betalar du elräkningen och kodar boten så är jag med.
<duggthe> =(
<duggthe> I vadå COBOLscript?
<amelia> nej. algol är nog säkrast... dibol och draco funkar nog också.
<duggthe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CobolScript
<duggthe> Va?! Finns ju faktiskt...
<duggthe> Det var ett skämt, typ.
<duggthe> Som JavaScript...
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-15
<amelia> cobol är rätt nice språk
<Mjark> collt jue
<duggthe> Ko-ballt.
<Mjark> coolt*
<Mjark> precis
<duggthe> Nä... är det ju inte.
<duggthe> Otroligt dumt språk.
<Mjark> äsh nu ska du inte vara så där
<amelia> inte alls. det är helt underbart för att parse:a text
<Mjark> jaha... vad ska man fördriva natten med nudå?
<duggthe> Parsa text...
<Mjark> jag tänkte på nåtgot underhållande
<duggthe> Mjark: Skriv en bot för att spamma alla tjejer på alla dejtingsajter. Man får ändå inga svar.
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Nafallo> !amelia
<ubot2> she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<amelia> bah!
<Mjark> haha
<Nafallo> !info helloworld
<Mjark> !me
<ubot2> Factoid 'me' not found
<Nafallo> !info gdm
<amelia> Nafallo: jag slänger ut botjäveln om den ska vara sådär uppkäftig. :P
<Nafallo> amelia: lar den veta hut istallet.
<Nafallo> !forget amelia
<ubot2> I know nothing about amelia yet, Nafallo
<Nafallo> o_O
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<dagon_> den minns det viktigaste iaf ;)
<Nafallo> !unforget amelia
<ubot2> I suddenly remember amelia again, Nafallo
<Mjark> duggthe mjaa jag hatar sådanadär dejtingsidor så de vore nog om jag kunde plocka ner dom så man slipper alla reklam.
<amelia> Nafallo: den får ju säga något snällt om mig istället.
<Nafallo> !no, amelia is <reply>en gäspande superhjälpare
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> !amelia
<ubot2> en gäspande superhjälpare
<ubot2> she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<Nafallo> *suck*
<dagon_> Mjark: varför inte sänka servrarna där reklamen hostas istället?
<Mjark> dagon_ TADA !
<Mjark> nu har jag att göra...
<Mjark> resten av mitt onaturliga liv
<amelia> det är faktiskt lite roligare att tömma diskmaskinen om man mirkkar samtidigt. :)
<Mjark> om man ändå hadde en diskmaskin...
<Mjark> eller ja de har jag ju... Jag.
<amelia> Mjark: det är bara att köpa. värt varenda krona. :D
<Mjark> eftersom jag inte har någon inkomst så blir de problematiskt
<Mjark> soc täcker inte upp för mer än hyra och mat i princip
<amelia> se det från den ljusa sidan, då har du iaf gott om tid över för att diska. :)
<Mjark> amelia det har du rätt i! ;)
<putte> ...och vem vill inte diska så mycket som det går?
<maxjezy> ja, grooveshark är fet
<Nafallo> tack batteriet. verkligen hjalpsamt att du tar slut mitt i min ircsession...
<Mjark> haha :)
<amelia> Nafallo: fort, hitta laddaren!
<Mjark> än bättre ta ur batteriet och kör med sladd
<maxjezy> om man installerar ubuntu 11.04 nu
<maxjezy> är det buggigt?
<dagon_> ja
<Mjark> förmodligen
<dagon_> håll dig nu till mint :>
<Nafallo> amelia: det var det jag gjorde. tack och lov for langa tcp timeouts :-P
<amelia> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_: det är något med batterimätaren som failar i mint
<dagon_> jaså?
<maxjezy> den visar typ 5 timmar på fullt batteri
 * Nafallo kor 11.04
<maxjezy> jag har 10 timmar, när jag sänker skärmens styrka så får jag inte längre tid
 * Mjark kor 10.10
<maxjezy> som ja fick i ubuntu
 * maxjezy kör mint10
<dagon_> jag har 6 timmar på min netbook
<dagon_> tror jag
<dagon_> eller 8
<dagon_> minns inte
<putte> På tal om batteri. Käkar Ubuntu mycket batteri allmänt?
<dagon_> köpte ett 6-cellsbatteri
<dagon_> putte: mjo, mycket tjänster som körs
<maxjezy> dagon_: jag har nästan 11 har jag för mig
<maxjezy> nytt
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> jävla bra batteri
<Mjark> o_O
<putte> dagon_: Då är nog allt som det ska här. :p
<maxjezy> nu är det ett år och det ger runt 10
<dagon_> maxjezy: nu ångrar jag att jag köpte en AAO
<maxjezy> AAO?
<dagon_> acer aspire one
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> ja samsung är fetast netbooks
<maxjezy> det enda jag har att klaga på är musknappen
<maxjezy> och det är mest ett fjantigt klagomål
<Mjark> hakar den upp sig ?
<maxjezy> den fungerar ju skitbra men känns lite dålig
<Mjark> :O
<maxjezy> nej den funkar 100%
<maxjezy> men, kvaliten
<Mjark> den känns B ?
<maxjezy> den är lite, hm.. plastig
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> fast den är säkert inte det
<maxjezy> bara en vanesak från mina andra datorer säkert
<Mjark> så du vill ha en i rostfritt stål ?
<Mjark> så de känns att amn trycker på något !
<maxjezy> nej fast lite mer solid och mer studs i kanske
<Mjark> Ok
<maxjezy> den känns lite slapp
<Mjark> varför kör du inte med en vanlig mus till ?
<maxjezy> jag gör det, de tillfällen som ja inte ligger i sängs
<maxjezy> musknappen is fine
<maxjezy> men jag hade gärna sett en annan modell
<maxjezy> då hade datorn varit 10/10
<Mjark> mhmm
<Mjark> vilken modell är det du har ?
<maxjezy> http://www.samsung.com/se/consumer/computer-peripherals/notebook/netbook/NP-N140-JA01SE/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
<maxjezy> den
<Mjark> nån här som spelar HON ?
<dagon_> spelade innan
<dagon_> är väl inte gratis längre
<dagon_> eller?
<Mjark> nej 120 tror jag
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> då var det därför jag slutade spela
<Mjark> engångs avgift
<Mjark> maxjezy trevlig... dok klarar jag inte av så små skärmar...
<maxjezy> Mjark: jag trivs med liten
<maxjezy> den är skarp och klar
<Mjark> förstår de :)
<maxjezy> btw
<maxjezy> samsung skriver på sin hemsida att min dator har HDMI
<maxjezy> vilket den inte har
<Mjark> jag har en 24" skärm men då har jag inte någon TV.
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> tror ni jag har någon konsumenträtt?
<Mjark> de borde du ha !
<Mjark> :D
<dagon_> jag har också 24"
<dagon_> LED
<Mjark> me2
<dagon_> så jävla nice när man leker blender
<Mjark> BENQ 2420H
<dagon_> jag har en acer
<Mjark> kör med ps3 i min med asgrymm bild
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> jag ville haft en med hdmi
<dagon_> men fittgiganten hade så klart sålt slut den
<dagon_> annars hade jag också haft ett ps3 :)
<Mjark> kör dvi på datorn och HDMI till ps3
<Mjark> dok har jag inte något ljud till ps3an...
<Mjark> vilket suger när man ska spela.
<Mjark> kommer ha råd i september har jag räknar ut om jag inte får något jobb :)
<Mjark> räknat*
<duggthe> Själv kör jag med SopGiganten.
<duggthe> D.v.s. det lokala grovsoprummet.
<duggthe> Där shoppar man bäst och billigast.
<Mjark> O_o
<Mjark> någon som har något bra film tips ?
<dagon_> hmm
<maxjezy> kan man få ut HDMI ur usbkontakt?
<dagon_> season of the witch
<maxjezy> eller från vga
<Mjark> sett :(
<dagon_> gammal eller ny?
<Mjark> tror de finns från DVI - HDMI
<dagon_> dvi -> hdmi finns nog
<maxjezy> jag har ju inte ens dvi på datorn
<maxjezy> fan ja har letat och letat efter den där jälva hdmi
<dagon_> hehe
<Mjark> VGA till DVI sen HDMI då !
<dagon_> den sitter säkert gömd
<dagon_> Mjark: så tänkte jag med :P
<Mjark> :)
<dagon_> fast blir nog en jävla loss
<Mjark> NÄHÄ !
<Mjark> :d
<dagon_> :>
<Mjark> kommer de bättre ut om du bara kör med VGA
<maxjezy> brb, ska undersöka datorn en gång innan ja mailar dem
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> kolla noga
<Mjark> :)
<dagon_> syrran hade portar gömda
<dagon_> på sin toshiba
<dagon_> bl.a. hdmi :P
<dagon_> brb, lyxfällan!
<maxjezy> näe asså det finns inte på denna
<maxjezy> brb ska kolla i bättre ljus
<speedxco1e> hej kompisar, nån som sett nåt mini-itx kort, med ecc, virtualisering och ipmi/kvm ännu?  Jag tror vi kommer se nåt sådant iom amd fusion.
<Mjark> jag har då inte gjort de.
<speedxco1e> vill verkligen ha en liten embedded server, men känns rostigt utan ecc och kvm.
<speedxco1e> iaf snällt att fusion klarar virtualisering. vilket intel är så sjukt snåla med på atom.
<Mjark> undrar vart man kan hitta de isåfall..
<speedxco1e> Mjark: jag hoppas på supermicro
<speedxco1e> Mjark: antingen nya atom kort.. eller helst fusion kort.
<Mjark> time will tell... vad har du nu då?
<speedxco1e> Mjark: jag kör just nu på asus, kort med ecc. (konsument för 500)  sen athlon II, sen ipmikort.
<speedxco1e> samma sak men..  matx
<speedxco1e> och dyrt ipmikort
<Mjark> ok..
<speedxco1e> amd bjuder snällt på amd-v till allt och alla
<speedxco1e> medans intel snålar nåt oerhört i lowend
<Mjark> dom kanske aldrig har haft någon marknad för det...
<Mjark> inga pengar ingen krä m:)
<speedxco1e> nja kanske inte
<speedxco1e> jag jobbar med webbutveckling
<speedxco1e> och även om jag kör 10+ vms.. på en lowend cpu
<speedxco1e> så idlar det friskt =)
<speedxco1e> mest disk å ram som behövs
<Mjark> då förstår jag :)
<speedxco1e> ju mindre pengar jag behöver lägga på cpu och mobo... desto mer ram, och ssds =)
<Mjark> jag gillar inte att snåla nånstans !
<speedxco1e> jag driver företag
<speedxco1e> asså snåla finns inte
<speedxco1e> det är en ekonomisk kalkyl
<Mjark> jo det är klart varöfr spendera pangar på nogot du inte använder.
<speedxco1e> att köpa för mkt hårdvara är oförsvar kapitalförstöring
<speedxco1e> vilket gör att man vill ligga precis på gränsen för minsta möjliga investering..samtidiigt som man inte behöver uppgradera för ofta (tid)
<Mjark> jag har aldrig arbetat med datorer och sådant så jag är inte så insatt men jag ser vad du menar :)
<speedxco1e> gäller iofs inom all datoranvändning
<speedxco1e> att knalla in på elgiganten och köpa för bra dator... innebär bara att man förstör pengar i form av värdeminskning och el =)
<speedxco1e> man bör ha system man aldrig behöver vänta på... som bara flyger fram. Men det beror mkt på att man sköter dom också, nästan större faktor.
<Mjark> precis...
<speedxco1e> har man nåt punkten att man inte behöver vänta på nåt alls... och sen lägger 5000 extra för att ha det "senaste" är man ju bara efterbliven
<speedxco1e> då är det hobby/konst/fritid
<Mjark> har så många vänner och bekanta som köpa nya datorer kors och tvärs för dom blir sega osv... men jag byter dator va 3dje år ungefär och min håller samma prestanda som när jag skaffa den :)
<Mjark> underhåll är nyckeln
<speedxco1e> Mjark: jag köper nästan bara 6mån gamla grejjer... pga att då är forumen fulla med dina kompisar =)
<speedxco1e> och jag får bättre bios osv
<speedxco1e> orka vara beta-testare
<Mjark> grabben med huvudet på skaft :9
<Mjark> :)
<speedxco1e> nä men seriöst, så kul är det inte att köpa mobo för 4000, sen vänta i 6mån på vettigt bios..  och inse att mobo då kostar 1995 =)
<Mjark> tror jag gav 5200 för hela min dator för 2 år sen
<speedxco1e> lite samma här
<speedxco1e> brukar köpa nytt på sommarn
<speedxco1e> priserna sjunker ofta rejält då
<Mjark> jag köper när jag ser att de kommer bra saker till bra priser.
<speedxco1e> på sommarn har dom det ofta.
<speedxco1e> pga att det är 25grader varmt och dom försöker sälja .."NYA GAMER DATORN" =)
<speedxco1e> hahahaha
<Mjark> haha
<Mjark> ja snart är de fan sommar oxå !
<speedxco1e> lite tragiskt..  17åriga osäkra killar som inte går ut på hela sommarn.. fan vad dom missar
<speedxco1e> man ska leva när man är ung
<Mjark> preics
<Mjark> dok ska jag inte säga så mycket
<Mjark> sen 2007 har jag haft 1 veckas ledigt under sommarn
<speedxco1e> oj =)
<Mjark> och förra sommarn va jag frihetsberövad :)
<speedxco1e> naw?
<Mjark> så denna ska bli go !
<speedxco1e> lumpen?
<Mjark> fägelse
<speedxco1e> vad hade du gjort?
<Mjark> jag blev dömd för grov misshandel
<speedxco1e> (nu frågar jag bara för att du tog upp det själv)
<Mjark> satt 9 månader
<speedxco1e> illa
<speedxco1e> träffa du "tunga" kompisar som kan dra ner dit i ett skitliv där inne?
<Mjark> njaa de va okej. man får stå sitt kast
<speedxco1e> *dig
<Mjark> Nej man märker ganska fort vilka som man ska umgås med.
<Mjark> dok lärde man sig en del.
<speedxco1e> att livet är en jävla hackordning?
<Mjark> så om du behöver skrota ett bolag nångång så kan du ju ringa mej först !
<maxjezy> hålla hårt om tvålen?
<Mjark> inge sånt
<Mjark> hack ordning till viss del men det är mest ras relaterat
<Mjark> ingen gillar araber och negrer inte ens dom sjävla
<maxjezy> vart fick du sitta?
<Mjark> uppsala, 7 månader sen norrköpning sista 2
<speedxco1e> hade dom ubuntu på kåken?
<speedxco1e> läste du howtos och manualer?
<Mjark> nej :)
<speedxco1e> fick man ha böcker?
<Mjark> jag gick byggkurs och va på utelaget och klipptregräs
<maxjezy> förtjänade han/hon du misshandlade det?
<Mjark> jag ångrar inget
<Mjark> och ja
<Mjark> det tycker jag
<Mjark> men slår inte kvinnor
<speedxco1e> fick du besök av brudar på kåken?
<Mjark> självklart
<maxjezy> Mjark: könsdiskriminering?
<Mjark> min mamma och syster va dit !
<speedxco1e> Mjark: meh
<speedxco1e> Mjark: du vet vad jag menar
<Mjark> maxjezy hur menar du då?
<Mjark> nej jag levde i celibat under hela vistelsen
<maxjezy> att inte slå kvinnor men män?
<Mjark> ja
<maxjezy> ja tycker inte man ska göra skillnad på kön så där utan alla människor kan förtjäna ett kokt styk ibland
<speedxco1e> Mjark: backade du nån polare eller vann du nåt alls på den här grejjen?
<speedxco1e> vann = kärlek, vänner, jobb
<Mjark> jag blev av med min bostad mitt jobb satt hos kronofogden.
<Mjark> enda jag har kvar är mina vänner.
<Mjark> och familj då
<maxjezy> jaja, det viktiga har du kvar
<Mjark> jo
<maxjezy> inte nått att hänga för mycket läpp över
<Mjark> nej inte direkt
<maxjezy> hade varit bad om de va andra hållet
<Mjark> en erfarenhet rikare !
<maxjezy> precis
<speedxco1e> jag tycker sånt där är skitknepigt
<maxjezy> använd erfarenheten till något godt
<Mjark> jodå !
<maxjezy> så kommer karma låta dig vinna på triss
<Mjark> det lovar jag
<Mjark> har ett kort nånstans på min cell i norrköping
<speedxco1e> Mjark: nåt som alltid gör mig stressad är ut och festa med kvinnliga bekanta... som har klackisar. och är sitting duck.. då måste alltid nån  spela heman...  och det är det fan inte värt.
<Mjark> ska kolla om jag kan ladda upp det.
 * speedxco1e tycker tjejer bara ska gå ut i dans/spring vänliga skor =)
<Mjark> agreed
 * maxjezy tycker tjejer inte ska gå ut så mycket
<amelia> haha, dagens ungdommar..
<maxjezy> finns ju saker att göra i hemmet
<speedxco1e> asså har påtalat det massa ggr för tjejkompisar..  jag tänker då fan inte spela heman om dom inte kan lubba ens
 * amelia påminner om att kanalen #ubuntu-se-offtopic finns..
<speedxco1e> amelia: tack
<maxjezy> amelia: tack, hade glömt joina den
<speedxco1e> amelia: lite carried away
<maxjezy> sådärja!
<maxjezy> done.
<maxjezy> amelia: tycker du det är fel av samsung att säga sig ha HDMI på min dator på hemsidan men inte ha det IRL?
<maxjezy> tittar man noga i specifikationsdelen på hemsidan står det VGA
<maxjezy> men i den flashigare delen med överblick och bilder står det HDMI med glassiga bokstäver
<amelia> maxjezy: det verkar väl dåligt..men köpte du den där? annars finns det säkert flera olika varianter av samma modell.
<maxjezy> nej, ja köpte den inte där, och när man tittar på bilderna på hemsidan så ser man inte HDMI kontakten
<maxjezy> det är väldigt underligt
<maxjezy> när jag köpte den trodde jag att det var HDMI
<duggthe> "som har klackisar. och är sitting duck.. då måste alltid nån spela heman... och det är det fan inte värt."
<duggthe> För mig är detta totalt nonsens.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> såja
<dagon_> kde fixat
<dagon_> så är inte philip här och hör det
<dagon_> noob
<duggthe> KDE och Gnome är för bajskorvar. Ska vara Windows Aqua.
<dagon_> -,-
<dagon_> maxjezy: vad gör du?
<maxjezy> dagon_: jadu..
<maxjezy> kollar på comviqs hemsida
<duggthe> Webbplats heter det.
<duggthe> Lär dig svenskat.
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> webbsida
<duggthe> plats
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kde piskar ju på rätt bra
<dagon_> maxjezy: kolla detta
<dagon_> Qt: 3.3.8b
<dagon_> KDE: 3.5.10
<dagon_> och så är det kde 4.6
<dagon_> mint kde har någon allvarlig bugg :P
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kde och ati lirar inte snällt ihop
<Kimmen> morning
<Markslap> Oi
<larsemil> ubot2: hej
<ubot2> Factoid 'hej' not found
<larsemil> äntligen!
<larsemil> och god morgon
<larsemil> *gästp*
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<lilleman72> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1qtf-qJpnM&feature=related
<lilleman72> Den som inte känner ngt utav att lyssnat på denna borde fan skaffa sig ett liv
 * speakman ställer helst bara upp i American Idle
<jolaren> Någon vänlig själ som kan göra en bild tld transparent åt mig?
<jolaren> sitter åp jobbet och får inte ladda ner något utav värde
<jolaren> enbart paint
<Markslap> Vad ska du ha den till?
<jolaren> Jobbet, en närvarolista
<jolaren> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/lama.PNG
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodapa> *yawn*
<Kimmen> *gasp*
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man slåt på loggning av bind9 ?
<Kimmen> loggning av vad?
<Kimmen> options { querylog yes; }; ?
<kosmick> .
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Kimmen> tjenare!
<amelia> hej
<delhage> HeMan: är du på semester?
<joel> Vart tog mitt shellv ägen
<joel> Kommer inte in i shellet
<joel> menar min irssi screen
<HeMan> delhage: konferens
<delhage> HeMan: vars då?
<HeMan> delhage: Faro, Portugal
<Markslap> jolaren: screen -rx
<delhage> låter inte så otäckt
<HeMan> delhage: det är riktigt bra
<delhage> är det varmt?
<Markslap> Guest32198: *
<Markslap> Menade jag.
<Markslap> Guest32198: < Markslap> jolaren: screen -rx
<burrburr1> skulle behöva lite hjälp. muspekaren hoppar om jag använder två fingrar på plattan. verkar vara en bug som påstås vara fixad i xserver-xorg-input-synaptics. kör 10.10. någon som vet hur man hittar en ppa med nyare paket som funkar?
<HeMan> delhage: 28 grader idag
<HeMan> delhage: tyvärr rasade min mage i natt så mina kollegor är ute på fisketur medans jag blev kvar
<HeMan> delhage: ...i huset
<delhage> 28, wow
<delhage> Jag ska till Malta på torsdag, hoppas på fint då med
<dagon_> för fan
<dagon_> mer screen tearing i kde
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu blir det till att köpa nvidia
<dagon_> boys and girl
<dagon_> vilket vill man ha?
<dagon_> budget: 1500-2000
<dagon_> helst nära 1500
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010463994.aspx
<maxjezy> kanske?
<dagon_> Philip5!
<Philip5> yo
<dagon_> vad har du för grafikkort?
<Philip5> ett halvgammalt nvidia gt250
<dagon_> okej
<dagon_> jag tänkte byta ut
<dagon_> kde och ati är inte kompisar
<dagon_> får dubbelt så mycket screen tearing i kde
<Philip5> men maxjezy kanske tänkte köpa det där från dustin till mig eller?!?
<Philip5> och så kom jag in precis när ni pratade överraskning till mig?
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=615991
<dagon_> billigare på komplett :>
<Philip5> ja det verkar prisvärt
<dagon_> kollade på detta
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=623816
<dagon_> men 2GB kanske är lite att ta i
<Philip5> vekar ännu bättre
<Philip5> om man spelar feta nya spel så är det kanske najs med 2gb
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> räcker med 1
<dagon_> men med 2 är man väldigt säker för framtiden
<Philip5> eller om man kör blender med massa feta texturer som man vill ska synas i viewport
<dagon_> fast 2.5k är rätt saftigt
<Philip5> men den andra är ju i 500-serien också och inte bara 2gb
<Philip5> så kan du ju använde nvidian till extra gpu för rendera med lux :D
<dagon_> :P
<Coffe> ser ljuset i tunneln för att migrera dns/dhcp till ldap  och då med GOsa
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=622733#extra
<dagon_> finns det med
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> nä, det blir nog http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=615991#extra
<dagon_> fast jag måste löda kablar
<dagon_> sladdarna från bakre fläkten är korta redan
<dagon_> de ligger och vilar på grafikkortet redan
<dagon_> egentligen borde jag byta moderkort också
<Philip5> hur då menar du?
<dagon_> och trycka i mer ram
<Coffe> Philip5,  kör du ddefalut launcher på din android ?
<dagon_> Philip5: kablarna från den bakre fläkten i chassit ligger spända över mitt grafikkort
<Philip5> Coffe: nope
<dagon_> launcher pro ftw
<antii> KDE launcher
<antii> =D
<Coffe> regina FTW eller zeam ,
<dagon_> zeam laggar sönder i gingerbread
<Philip5> dagon_: har du en fläkt nertill i lådan?
<Coffe> öhhh va  ?
<Coffe> dagon_,  gör om gör rätt då
<dagon_> Philip5: typ i mitten
<dagon_> Coffe: svårt att göra fel
<Philip5> dagon_: låter ovanligt
<dagon_> sitter typ ovanför grafikkortet
<Coffe> ok, inte illa om du får den snabbae launchern att lagga. vad har du för lur ?
<dagon_> desire
 * HeMan har lite rootnings-Ã¥ngest
<dagon_> och cm7 stable
<HeMan> ska jag eller inte root min desire...
<HeMan> +a
<Coffe> HeMan,  varför då ?
<dagon_> HeMan: ja
<Coffe> HeMan,  bara root på
<Philip5> HeMan: roota roota roota
<HeMan> det känns lite läskigt att lajja med en "livlina"
<dagon_> alla som inte rootar är våldtäktsmän
<Philip5> dagon_: pfff
<dagon_> alla som inte rootar är våldtäktsmän
<HeMan> gäller hella natten mellan 12 och 5
<Philip5> den gamla slagdängan
<Philip5> hmm, kom visst en kernel update nu
<HeMan> är det http://unrevoked.com/ som gäller?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> bara att aktivera usb debug och köra hårt
<Philip5> vad är det för bild på hero på den där sidan??
<HeMan> och se till att batteriet är fulladdat?
<dagon_> HeMan: minst 30%
<dagon_> Philip5: http://www.google.com/search?q=louise+cliffe&um=1&hl=sv&biw=1035&bih=772&tbas=0&tbs=isz:m&tbm=isch&source=lnt&sa=X&ei=LjaoTb27Oc_KsgbUuun6Bg&ved=0CAsQpwUoAg
<Philip5> HeMan: vilken daredevil du är som rootar ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: hur kom louise cliffe in i bilden?
<dagon_> Philip5: mja, ingen aning men hon är snygg
<Philip5> lol... apropå hero då eller.... snygg brud... ;)
<dagon_> reason nuff liksom
<Coffe> HeMan,  du skulle haft en sgs , ingen fara med att roota dom
<dagon_> samsung
<dagon_> ..
<dagon_> mikrovågsugnar
<Kimmen> fick tillbaka min blade igår, kör CM7 på den nu =D
<Coffe> min micro rullar android snabbare än din telefon
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> and that's that
<Coffe> visst seru
<dagon_> serum
<Coffe> HeMan, testa regina launchern . snygg som fan
<HeMan> Coffe: planen är CM7
<Coffe> varför e alla så inne på cm7 ? inte fattat grejen
<dagon_> för att den är bäst?
<Kimmen> för att den har riktigt schyssta tweaks
<Barre> HeMan: hemma igen?
<HeMan> Barre: nope
<Barre> nice
<Coffe> Kimmen,  vilka tweaks då ?
<dagon_> vilken bloatig launcher
<dagon_> gillade dock hur man kan placera ikonerna i linje med varandra
<Kimmen> Coffe: du har power widgeten i status baren, musikkontroller på lockscreen, kan byta låt med vol+ vol-, byta teman, m.m m.m
<Coffe> Kimmen, ok, jag byter iofs låt med knappen på sladden .
<Coffe> å poweramp har en snygg lockscreen replace , samt musikspelaren i sgs kan man styra utan att unlocka
<HeMan> jag byter låt med klockan
<HeMan> SE-MBW 150 FTW!
<Coffe> HeMan,  vi vet du är udda :P
<Coffe> HeMan, men testa den. bara att avinstallera om du inte gillar den
<Coffe> ska man köra sgs2 eller vänta på sgs3
<dagon_> köp evo3d
<dagon_> eller vänta på den
<Kimmen> köp 2
<dagon_> menar jag
<HeMan> Coffe: tyvärr, nocandoo, har alltid slut plats på telefonen
<Coffe> HeMan, oj då
<Coffe> dagon_,  kan du motivera evo3d ?
<dagon_> 3d
<dagon_> annars kan jag motivera lg optimus 2x
<dagon_> dual core
<Coffe> har sgs2 oxå
<dagon_> fast lite ifånig kanske
<dagon_> samsung är ju ifånrippare
<dagon_> äh, jag kan egentligen inte säga så mycket
<Coffe> sgs har vart den bästa telefon jag någonsin har haft.
<dagon_> men jag hade velat ha optimus 2x
<Coffe> med swype å allt så är den så nice
<dagon_> fast jag är skitnöjd med min desire
<dagon_> och med 2.3 blev den gudomlig
<Kimmen> jag är skitnöjd med min zte, 2.3 blev lika stort steg som 2.1->2.2
<Kimmen> kan inte fatta att den bara kostade det den gjorde
<Coffe> körde en moddad 2.2 som var grym på snabbghet å på batteri , men jag e uppgraderings idiot
<Kimmen> har aldrig haft problem med batteriet, beror kanske på att jag inte leker så mkt
<Kimmen> när jag hade 2.2 klarade jag mig 4 dagar i snitt utan att ladda
<dagon_> jisses
<dagon_> jag laddar min varje dag
<Coffe> Kimmen,  nice
<Coffe> med den , så hade jag 4a dagar , å jag har allt på , wifi / gps , sync etc
<Kimmen> nice
<Coffe> evolution e mög, kör inte mail filter när den hämtar mail
<dagon_> jag laddar min desire varje dag, har wifi igång som hastigast för att uppdatera apps, ringer kanske 2 samtal á 15min
<dagon_> sms'ar en del
<dagon_> men det går ändå åt batteri som om jag försökte hjälpstarta en lastbil
<Coffe> dagon_,  tråkigt.
<dagon_> mycket
<dagon_> fast sen tar det bara runt en halvtimme att ladda
<dagon_> lite positivt i det gråa
<Coffe> längsta samtalet jag har haft är 6 timmar , å då behövde jag inte ladda
<dagon_> skönt
<dagon_> det är nu man saknar 3310an
<Coffe> pratar i snitt 4h varje kväll så
<dagon_> den hade man igång en vecka
<Coffe> mm jag har en sån nokia telefon , som man kan ringa på , å knappt skicka sms . den laddar man vid jul typ,
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> fan va gött att dra igång lite Testament så här på eftermiddagen
<HeMan> jahapp, nu hade jag bestämt mig och då hittar inte min dator telefonen...
<dagon_> fail
<Coffe> jag fattar inte ändå, varför man ska köra cm7
<dagon_> varför inte liksom
<Philip5> HeMan: du som är en sådan haxxor borde väl rootat för länge sedan
<dagon_> förmodligen den bästa romen som finns
<dagon_> Coffe: vad kör du?
<Coffe> 2.3
<dagon_> stock?
<Coffe> en docrom
<HeMan> Philip5: jao, men just telefonen är jag beroende av så jag vill att den ska funka i alla lägen
<HeMan> Philip5: och nu har CM lyckats bygga upp förtroendet nog mycke för att jag ska våga
<dagon_> Coffe: finns ju inte till htc
<Coffe> men regina kan man testa .
<dagon_> bloat
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> jag använder bara en skärm
<dagon_> så för mig är den onödig
<HeMan> jag beställde förresten en Notion Ink's Adam i går!
<Coffe> den e sån snygg man visar för folk anär man vill impa med sin lur
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag flashade in miui och lurade polaren att jag haxxat in iOS4
<dagon_> htc borde lägga till ett val
<dagon_> med och utan sense
<HeMan> kan det vara så illa att min nya laptop har för nytt USB-chipset?
<dagon_> det är väl bakåtkompatibelt?
<HeMan> det dyker inte upp nått när jag trycker in telefonen
<HeMan> och telefonen säger inte att den har någon usb-anslutning heller
<HeMan> den laddar bara
<Barre> jaha... nu måste jag gå ner 15-20Kg... kul *suck
<Coffe> Barre,  ?? vad e de nu då ?
<Barre> såg en bild på mig själv och min självbild är uppenbart extre fel Oo
<Coffe> Barre,  alternativ är photoshop :P
<Barre> Coffe: om man själv inte har kontroll över bilderna... dessutom är den publicerad på it24 samt att de tror att jag redan jobbar på mitt nya jobb..
<Barre> kan jag hävda att det inte är jag då?
<Barre> wtf.. jag har ju grått skägg.. vad hände?
<HeMan> Barre: säg att det är din bror Errab
<realubot> Går det att tanka ner låtar från last.fm eller är det som Spotify att man måste streama?
<kodein> en del går nog tanka ner
<realubot> kodein: En del? Vad är det som avgör?
<kodein> rättighetsinnehavaren, gissar jag
<realubot> Jaha.
<duggthe> WäschääääääääääääääääääääääääpppP!!!
<duggthe> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_City <-- Knäppt? Verkar vara en artikel full av fel och konstigheter.
<kodein> Felaktigheter? på mitt wikipedia?
<lucifer_> pacman -S fluxbox
<kosmick> vad innebär detta?: ld: reopening o: No such file or directory
<arand> hittar inte korrekta bibliotek för applikationen?
<kosmick> hmm, den verkar inte kunna länka objektfilerna till en .bin fil.. :/
<Philip5> Squarism: ska vi spela ikväll då? :D
<Philip5> Squarism: mitt nät dog ju preeeeciiis efter vi spelade klart vår senaste match om natten och sedan var comhem dött i ett dygn
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> så går det med combort
<Philip5> de klarar inte när man är hardcore gamer
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> i know the feeling
<dagon_> lirade mycket q3 när jag hade combort
<dagon_> sjukt irriterande när man låg i ledningen
<kodein> jobbigare om combort får folk att tro att man ragequittar jämt
<Philip5> dagon_: hur ska det inte då bli med ditt nya nvidia-kort ;)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> förhoppningsvis slipper jag screen tearing iaf
<dagon_> och så har jag ju drivare från ditt fina ppa :D
 * coobra slår alla
<kodein> aj! det gör otn
 * virtuald slår coobra på handen
<coobra> kodein: ta det som en man !!!
<coobra> virtuald: kärring  !!!!
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> med knuten näve…
<coobra> fluke - zon
<dagon_> att hytta med näven är underskattat
<coobra> ja
<coobra> mer efekt med öppen hand
<coobra> + stava
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> det är så arabiskt med öppen hand
<coobra> ninjafist !!!!
<coobra> BAAAMBOOOMBAAAMABABABAAMM
<coobra> http://i.imgur.com/3ARfs.gif
<coobra> typ så
<dagon_> :D
<coobra> fyfan
<coobra> man skulle ha en kärring som kan städa här...
<coobra> en fö städning
<coobra> en för mat
<virtuald> en för att fylla dig med dildos till bristningsgränsen
<coobra> virtuald: då skulle jag bara behöva dig
<virtuald> iofs
<virtuald> man kan inte få allt :(
<coobra> :D
<antii> :P
<coobra> någon här som gillar dubstep ?!?!?!
<Coffe> que ?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> någon som gillart ?
<virtuald> coobra: ja
<virtuald> :>
<coobra> virtuald:  :D
<coobra> virtuald: har du en massa eller
<virtuald> nej :(
<Philip5> dagon_: sedan när du får ditt nvidiakort så ligger ju senaste nvidia 270.41.03 drivisarna på min ppa och väntar på dig... :D
<virtuald> ← ägd av spotify
<coobra> virtuald: har du en bra lista :D
<putte> Nu testar vi, mint.
<virtuald> coobra: har en som inte jag har gjort så det finns risk att du reda har den: spotify:user:lygnekil:playlist:2BidUGq42UMyRKebAIbbdS
 * Philip5 peppar sig med lite Ace of Spades med Motörhead
<coobra> Philip5: :D
<dagon_> Philip5: wunderbar
<dagon_> Philip5: motörhead är mitt favoritband :>
<Philip5> dagon_: nu är det born to lose :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> min theme song är I'm so bad (baby, I don't care) ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Coffe> Philip5,  anv du pbuilder ?
<barzam> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html
<barzam> "Default Desktop Experience for 11.04 - User testing results"
<dodel> hej, vilka program ska man stänga av för att bara göra minecraft server + minecraft för sej själv?
<dodel> CPU är på 100%
<dodel> Jag har installerat TinyWM men det fungerar inte.
<dagon_> var är philip när man behöver honom?
<kodapa> &/win20
<kodapa> damn
<dagon_> :>
<johanbr_> vafalls? dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cupswrapperdcp7040:i386:
<johanbr_>  cupswrapperdcp7040:i386 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1).
<johanbr_> # apt-cache policy libc6
<johanbr_> libc6:
<johanbr_>   Installed: 2.13-0ubuntu13
<duggthe> ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH...
<dagon_> dåligt drag i kanalen
<spixx_> dagon_ det är ubuntu support/diss kanal :P?
<dagon_> men det är ju fredag :(
<spixx_> dagon_: have some youtube
<spixx_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<dagon_> :(
<spixx_> nu e det dags att koka tacos återvänder snart så kan vi dividera om det är bäst att köra ext2 eller xfs/jfs/othercrappyfs på en högload NAS :D
 * gorgo har tvättat i en massa timmar, men äntligen över, så nu ska jag ha en god glass
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> nöjd med cm7 stable?
<gorgo> sen ska jag installera om så jag får in kubuntu
 * spixx_ lyssnar på hög volym Nyan Cat låten :D hoppas inte grannarna blir sura :D
<gorgo> ne den fixade ju inte mms heller, hehe
<spixx_> kde :(
<dagon_> gorgo: hehe
<gorgo> fasst mms inte såå viktigt, men ändå
<dagon_> spixx_: wat kde
<spixx_> KDE suger :P
<gorgo> sen verkade den lite buggig än, kanske e olika på vilken telefon
<dagon_> spixx_: dårå?
<dagon_> gorgo: funkar super på min desire
<gorgo> kanske hade funkat bättre om man haft tålamod o väntat i en stund
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> :p
<gorgo> den synkade rätt länge med apps o annat
<dagon_> usch
<dagon_> jag gör aldrig sånt
<spixx_> :)
<spixx_> har du kde på din desire :?
<gorgo> den gör ju det automatiskt
<dagon_> jag har bara ett par apps ändå
<gorgo> kde på desire?
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> ulz
<gorgo> undra hur det hade gått
<dagon_> förmodligen inte
<dagon_> för dåligt gfx
<gorgo> tror inte det heller
<spixx_> den brinner ju upp ifall du kör sync samtidigt som du lyssnar på musik :P
<dagon_> :p
<gorgo> hehe, min funkar rätt bra, jag gör inte så mö med den egentligen
<gorgo> hade nog klarat mig med en vanlig, men man måste ju vara nördig
<gorgo> jobbar ju på datorsupport
<gorgo> o ifon kan man ju inte ha
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> :)
<spixx_> gorgo: spelar ingen roll vad du jobbar med Desire e seg iaf :D
<dagon_> min är blixtsnabb
<spixx_> och btw, portal2 + OFRR :D YAAAY
<gorgo> spixx_: vad har du för en då?
<spixx_> Desire?
<spixx_> :/ den "vanliga"
<spixx_> Men avast tacos FTW :D
<gorgo> =)
<gorgo> nu springer jag iväg medans datan tankar kubuntu 11.04 beta 2, hehe
<dagon_> datorn
<gorgo> :P
<dagon_> jobbade inte du på datorsupport sa du? :P
<gorgo> jaja :)
<gorgo> gillar att förvränga orden ibland, mest för jag e från skaune
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> vilken del?
<gorgo> mitten
<dagon_> :O
<gorgo> eslöv
<dagon_> närmsta stora stad?
<gorgo> :)
<dagon_> WTF
<gorgo> vadådå?
<dagon_> är du svensk? :O
<gorgo> tror det,
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> jag har hört att det är brist på svenskar där :>
<gorgo> massa utlänningar som bor där, men jag e nog svensk
<gorgo> jo det e det
<gorgo> hela berga är nog bara utlänningar
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> mycket problem där
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> tur man inte bor där
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> jävla dumt att de inte stannar med öresundstågen där
<gorgo> det gör de
<dagon_> inte alla ju
<gorgo> ne
<gorgo> de tog bort en linje
<gorgo> den som går mot karlskrona
<dagon_> ja, jävla muppar
<dagon_> jag hade flickvän i karlskrona innan :P
<dagon_> sen blev jag tvungen att åka om lund
<gorgo> men alla som går till älmhult, kalmar
<gorgo> kul  resa :)
<dagon_> "jätet"
<dagon_> oj
<gorgo> var bor du ?
<gorgo> hbg här
<gorgo> men eftersom du åkte förbi lund
<dagon_> vänta nu
<dagon_> var det eslöv eller hbg? :
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> bestäm dig
<dagon_> :D
<gorgo> bor i hbg, men kommer från eslöv
<gorgo> :P
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> från en håla till en annan :P
<gorgo> precis
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> hbg e lite större
<dagon_> utanför landskrona för min del
<gorgo> aha, landskrona, men tog du bussen till eslöv då? o sen tåg till karlskrona?
<dagon_> japp
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> man gör mö för de där flickvännerna
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> ja, man gör visst det :P
<gorgo> jag åkte till pite en gång för nått sånnt
<dagon_> hahaha
<gorgo> men orkade inte med det sen
<gorgo> blev för dyrt, kostade fan 1500 dit med flyget
<gorgo> men kul o se norrland
<dagon_> mjo
<gorgo> massa mygg o bra internet
<dagon_> :>
<gorgo> de har ju fiber i många lägenheter, iallafal i pite
<gorgo> det stavades visst piteå, men man fick ej säga "å" et
<dagon_> pitt i å
<putte> NÃ¥gon som spelar Minecraft?
<gorgo> ne nu ska jag iväg
<gorgo> annars får jag väl inte min glass
<dagon_> :p
<Philip5> gorgo: såg du att kde 4.6.2 kommit för natty nu?
<gorgo> japp
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> heja kde! :D
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> Philip5: jag vet inte om jag kör kde 4.6.2 :(
<duggthe> Varför svarar aldrig några tjejer på något man skriver? Håller på att bli galen här. Hur ska man kunna hitta en flickvän när ingen ens vill prata med en? :(
<dagon_> rohypnol
<dagon_> nä, nu var jag dum
<dagon_> vi får ju inte prata olagligheter här :>
<dagon_> Philip5: halp
<virtuald> exakt
<virtuald> duggthe: bjud på sprit
<dagon_> sprit är bra
<dagon_> funkar inte det så
<dagon_> en riktig karl reder sig själv
<virtuald> som med allt annat handlar det bara om självförtroende
<dagon_> beroende på tjej så handlar det om utseende också
<virtuald> mjo
<dagon_> en del kvinnfolk ser ju bara det yttre
<gorgo> jo, men har man inte båda fötterna på jorden blir det svårt
<gorgo> många tjejer vill ha något att luta sig emot
<gorgo> en trygghet, så är man trygg i sig själv, är det lättare
<gorgo> tror jag
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> nu är det snart nere
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> närmar sig nu
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> fan den där glassen, får jag nog ta sent idag
<gorgo> tur de har öppet till kl.24
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> jag funderar på att installera ubuntu alternate
<dagon_> och köra med en tiling wm
<gorgo> inte fel
<dagon_> försökte ta mig bort från ubuntu
<gorgo> var längesen jagkörde in det
<dagon_> men det gick inte så bra
<gorgo> man är bekväm
<dagon_> ja
<gorgo> konstigt var att aptitude inte var installerat från början
<gorgo> bara apt
<gorgo> så körde in aptitude i 11.04
<dagon_> ubuntu kör inte med det
<Philip5> dagon_: du får väl kolla vilken kde du kör då
<dagon_> däremot i mint är aptitude standard
<dagon_> Philip5: kom på hur man gjorde
<gorgo> aha
<dagon_> Philip5: kde 4.6.2 här baby!
<gorgo> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: whooo!
<gorgo> fick för mig att aptitude var bättre än apt
<gorgo> så alltid kört med det
<dagon_> jag föredrar aptitude
<Philip5> gorgo: det tycker iaf jag
<gorgo> o det fanns i de tidigare versionerna, men inte 11.04
<gorgo> skumt nog
<Philip5> man får installera aptitude själv
<gorgo> kanske jag gjort, hehe
<gorgo> men måste varit längesen
<Philip5> man har tagit bort aptitude som default för att spara utrymme på installations cdn
<gorgo> jag har ju gjort update nu sen 9.04
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> aha
<dagon_> haha
<gorgo> 2 minuter kvar
<gorgo> långa minuter
<gorgo> tar det längre tid om jag kollar på tiden hela tiden?
<dagon_> det kommer att kännas som det
<gorgo> jo, sen ska jag fixa in det på mitt usb-minne
<gorgo> o sen boota om
<gorgo> weeeeeeeeeeee
<gorgo> nerladdat
<gorgo> fan gick fort
<gorgo> unetbootin jobbar
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> varför pillrar du inte bara in med dd?
<gorgo> vet inte
<gorgo> kanske man skulle gjort, hehe
<dagon_> :>
<gorgo> går det fortare?
<gorgo> sådär nu var det klart
<gorgo> nu ska jag ominstallera
<gorgo> synes om en stund
<dagon_> lycka till :)
<spixx_> mmm jackie chan cola och tacos :D:D
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag har nog misstolkat alternate
<spixx_> vadåra?
<spixx_> Alternate == yes :D där finns ju LVM o sheit
<dagon_> trodde att det var en debianliknande installation
<dagon_> så man kunde välja wm själv
<spixx_> wm?
<dagon_> window manager
<spixx_> well :P
<spixx_> nej ubuntu kommer alltid med gnome
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kan man ta bort endast gnome?
<dagon_> inte alla program?
<johanbr_> visst
<dagon_> vilket paket eliminerar jag?
<spixx_> apt-get remove gnome?
<dagon_> fast paketet gnome är väl ett meta-paket
<spixx_> asså du bryter typ all funkis
<johanbr_> dagon_, prova ta bort gnome-session
<dagon_> det är värt ett försök
<spixx_> kör arch ist
<johanbr_> eller kanske libgnome2-0
<dagon_> spixx_: lirar inte snällt med catalyst
<spixx_> darn
<dagon_> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?O=0&K=catalyst&do_Search=Go
<dagon_> det är inte helt lätt att välja rätt heller :D
<spixx_> nej :P därav att jag fortfarande kör windows :P
<dagon_> :o
<spixx_> Har linux på allt utom min dator :P
<spixx_> iofs mint på min jobbdator, :D
<spixx_> bästa oeset någonsin :p
<dagon_> :)
<spixx_> seriöst, ubuntu done right :D
<dagon_> japp
<spixx_> ohh nu e man mätt :D
<spixx_> argh jackie dubbad :(
<spixx_> jäkla amerikanare
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> nä, det här med kde håller inte
<spixx_> :D nej seriöst aldrig KDE :p
<dagon_> det får bli mint med fluxbox
<spixx_> Neeej :P
<spixx_> inte flux kör alltid openbox :D
<dagon_> why
<spixx_> för att fluxbox e för posers :p
<dagon_> och det är inte openbox? :P
<spixx_> Nope det är för riktiga män :D
<dagon_> jag har lätt för att confa upp fluxbox
<dagon_> openbox har jag alltid misslyckats med
<spixx_> http://b-landia.net/gallery/other/gis/2010-06-05-211235_1280x800_scrot.png.prev.jpg
<spixx_> thats the stuff :D
<dagon_> tint2 är för posers :P
<spixx_> :P
<spixx_> ser ju så snyggt ut :p
<spixx_> kolla mängden appar liksom :P
<spixx_> systemet där är kanske 600 M stort
<dagon_> mhm
<dagon_> jag kör ena laptop med ett system på 126MB utan X
<dagon_> :>
<spixx_> >D
<dagon_> var vill du komma? :P
<spixx_> Min äger din :D
<spixx_> asså den bilden? tog mig kanske 50 minuter att fixa
<dagon_> du kör ju windows :P
<spixx_> Well ja på speldatorn :P
<spixx_> inte på bärbara :p
<spixx_> Debian med custom kärna
<dagon_> har openbox något script för att populera menyn med applikationer?
<spixx_> men ska gå över till utseendet som du såg på bilden :P
<spixx_> ja
<spixx_> menumaker
<spixx_> finns helauto och manuella <- vilket är att föredra
<dagon_> hmm, kanske ger openbox en chans
<spixx_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#Menus
<spixx_> asså seriöst :D
<spixx_> mmaker suger, fär den lägger allt i menyn?
<spixx_> gör allt direkt :P
<spixx_> Men ska se hur snabbt arch bootar på en ssd :D
<dagon_> :)
<duggthe> Azzow...
<duggthe> På Idol 2011 påstod de nyss att Stockholm har över 2 miljoner invånare...
<duggthe> Stockholm är ju för fan inte ens en miljonstad ännu.
<duggthe> Vad är de för muppar?
<dagon_> vad är talang 2011?
<spixx_> duggthe: 2010 	847,073
<spixx_> As of 2005, Stockholm urban area has a population of 1,252,020; Huddinge 90,182; Järfälla 62,342; Solna 61,717; Sollentuna 60,528; Botkyrka 77,553; Haninge 72,956; Tyresö 41,476; Sundbyberg 33,868; Nacka 82,421; Danderyd 30,492). In the entire Stockholm metropolitan area, with its 26 municipalities, the population reaches more than 2 million inhabitants.
<spixx_> 2 miljoner
<duggthe> Öööööö...
<duggthe> Vatta fakk.
<spixx_> well det har varit 2 mille länge men inte i "stockholm" :P
<Markslap> 60min från sthlm C
<Markslap> Då räknas Rimbo in
<spixx_> :P
<spixx_> Gnesta med :p
<duggthe> Mäh.
<duggthe> kNePpT-.
<spixx_> VaD MeNAr dU?
<arand> Inte helt lätt med användar-tester :D "P7 and P9 thought Ubuntu Software Center was the Recycle Bin"
<spixx_> :P
<dagon_> :D
<johanbr_> arand, :) :) :)
<johanbr_> de tycker kanske att ubuntuprogrammen ar skrap
<dagon_> :)
<gusnan> spixx_, vad är det för panel du kör på openbox-screenshotten du postade tidigare?
<dagon_> gusnan: tint2
<gusnan> tackar
<duggthe> P7? P9?
<arand> duggthe: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-April/002970.html
<duggthe> Sjukt...
<spixx_> tint?
<duggthe> fint?
<dagon_> flint?
<duggthe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6swmZNQyjrA
<duggthe> Trögaste annonsinsättaren någonsin.
<spixx_> svarade på Gusnans fråga :P
<putte> Är det via Conky  man ordnar saker som detta på skrivbordet? http://www.onlinecenter.nu/?1679047090924111024
<dagon_> jao
<spixx_> suck, atheros och broadcom e inte bra nätverkskort om man har linux eller :P?
<dagon_> inga favoriter
<dagon_> fast jag tror man kan få dom att funka ändå
<dagon_> b43-cutter eller nåt sånt
<spixx_> Nej, seriöst :( den hittar dem i lspci :P
<spixx_> men arch var inte alls positivt till dem
<dagon_> kolla wikin
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen, stannar och kollar leg på några misstänkte Windows-ursers...
<realubot> *users
<dagon_> ursers
<dagon_> får mig att tänka på en pokémon
<Markslap> misstänkta*
<realubot> Markslap: Bra.
<realubot> Att det ska vara så svårt.
<arand> :3
<realubot> Det är lite folk här ikväll. Det är ändå fredag. Är det inte då folk brukar var ute som mest?
<realubot> Folk kanske förfestar. Dom kanske dyker upp om några timmar.
<spacebug-> en del är bara idle ;)
<spixx_> fulla o glada :D
<realubot> Loggar in när festen drar igång.
<spixx_> det är väll rätt patetiskt :D
<johanbr_> spixx_, broadcoms nyare kort har öppna drivrutiner
<spixx_> Jo men archlinux håller inte med :P
<spixx_> orkar inte bråka med det just nu :D
<Philip5> dagon_: har du hackat TPB nu igen så de är nere?!?!
<spixx_> :P
<spixx_> ett av deras dagliga driftstopp snarare
<Philip5> ja de är inte lika stabila längre
<spixx_> tycker deras site är nere 24/7 :P
<Philip5> verkade bli sämre typ samtidigt som de gjorde något samarbete med piratpartiet om serverar
<dodel> Om jag har en gcc-käll kod, men ingen komplimator. Hur gör jag då?
<spixx_> well TPB är ju i stort bara en databas och en sökfunkton :P
<spixx_> dodle: lär dig att prata maskinkod?
<Philip5> dodel: kanske installerar en kompilator
<spixx_> precis: apt-get install gcc
<dodel> spixx Philip5 : Det är så att jag tänker installera python, men har ingen komplimator för att skapa ett program som kan komplimera en komplimator.
<spixx_> well, python är väll inte skrivet i python :S?
<spixx_> eller vad kom egentligen först programet eller kompilatorn?
<spixx_> Hör någon om kerneln får panic i skogen?
<johanbr_> dodel, python är redan installerat på en standard ubuntuinstallation
<dodel> johanbr_: håller på att göra egen linux dist. Men vet inte direkt om jag ska ta python från ubuntu eller om man ska komplimera egen för i586 CPU.
<whuffor> spixx_: Python är kodat i C, med moduler i c eller c++
<spixx_> Ja men vad kom först whuffor? Kompilatorn eller binärkoden :D?
<johanbr_> det vanliga är väl att först kompilera kompilatorn med en annan kompilator
<whuffor> Jag antar att man skriver kompilatorn i C först
<johanbr_> och sen kompilera den med sig själv
 * dagon_ kompilerar #ubuntu-se
<dodel> är gcc bara en fil?
<dodel> en körbar
<dodel> typ som buxybox
<gorgo> sådärja, nu var kubuntu klart o fint :)
<gorgo> känner mig som hemma igen
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> tog lite tid, för ville ha in allt som jag brukar ha in
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> själv ska jag ta bort mint kde
<dagon_> lägga in vanliga mint igen
<gorgo> jasså?
<gorgo> gnome?
<dagon_> mjo
<gorgo> varför?
<dagon_> kde lirar inte snällt med ati
<gorgo> aha
<dagon_> hade screen tearing i filmer med gnome
<gorgo> det har jag märkt med på min bärbara
<dagon_> fixat med amdcccle
<dagon_> men i kde är det omöjligt
<gorgo> du kör hellre mint?
<dagon_> gnome
<dagon_> om det funkar så :P
<gorgo> :)
<dagon_> fast tänkte köpa mig ett nvidia hur som
<gorgo> jag har nvidia i min stationära, 8800 GTS 512
<gorgo> gammalt, men funkar bra till linux :)
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> har inte haft några större problem med det, vet massor som bytat det
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> kanske för de kör windöws o spelar massa
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=615991
<dagon_> tänkte köpa ett sånt
<gorgo> ser coolt ut
<gorgo> kanske man skulle haft sen
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> behöver nya saker kanske, ny cpu snart
<gorgo> min e 3 år
<gorgo> quad core
<gorgo> 2.4
<dagon_> inte så dålig ändå
<dagon_> jag har en quad
<dagon_> 3.0
<gorgo> ne den duger :)
<gorgo> den laggar ju inte speciellt mycket om man säger som så
<gorgo> kde flyter bra :)
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> detta är nog en av de första quad core 2.4 jag köpte
<dagon_> AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 BE har jag :)
<dagon_> det roliga är att jag köpte den för att den heter "Black Edition"
<dagon_> det lät metal :P
<gorgo> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz
<gorgo> var den svart?
<gorgo> hade varit häftigt om den var grön :P
<dagon_> haha, nä den bara heter så :P
<gorgo> antod det, men den har jag kollat på, fundera på o köpa en liknande
<gorgo> men då måste jag byta moderkort med
<gorgo> fast det måste jag nog ändå, även om jag köper en intel
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> :p
<gorgo> ominstallerade ju pappas dator till win 7, roligt är att hps drivrutin är bättre till linux än till windows
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> i windows försvinner skrivaren lite då o då i nätverket av sig själv, en bugg i drivrutinen, går o lösa om man stänger av automatisk uppdatering, men inte helt löst, den kan försvinna ändå
<gorgo> det har aldrig hänt i linux versionen av samma skrivare :D
<dagon_> haha
<gorgo> fasst de hade gjort en lösning denna gången i windows versionen, undra om det funkar nu
<gorgo> det lär man ju märka om den försvinner igen
<gorgo> o jag lovar, han gör inget, den bara försvinner plötsligt
<gorgo> av sig själv, programmet är kvar, men skrivaren puts bort
<gorgo> så får man ominstallera skiten
<gorgo> ska man ta sig en whisky?
<Mjark> det ska man
<Mjark> tog mej precis en Laphroaig 10 årig
<gorgo> hum, ska kolla vilka jag har
 * Mjark kilar över till offtopic
 * Mjark kilar över till #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<gorgo> hittade en laphroaig jag med :D
 * dagon_ önskar att han hade whisky hemma
<Mjark> kom över till offtopic gorgo
<gorgo> offtopic?
<gorgo> dagon_: lite långt o åka för en whisky kanske, hehe
<Markslap> gorgo: #ubuntu-se-offtopic syftar han nog på.
<Mjark> precis
<gorgo> aha
 * realubot går ett varav i kanalen och kastar ut någrna fulla Windows-users.
<realubot> *några
 * dagon_ sparkar på vakten
 * Mjark gillar realubot's initiativ
 * arand klistart realubot full av .dll-filer
<HeMan> njahapp, nu glider man ner i poolen tror jag!
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-16
<realubot> Pool?
<duggthe> Jävla svammelartiklar på Wikipedoia jämt.
<arand> Läs uncyclipedia istället, mycket bättre
<gorgo> :D
<HeMan> grymt skönt
<Philip5> HeMan: hur gick det med rootandet?
<HeMan> Philip5: hittade varför den inte hittades men hann inte roota
<HeMan> Philip5: så här några promille senare ska jag nog göra en insats... :)
<HeMan> Philip5: root-fylla... *badumdish*
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> roota på fyllan är mer utmaning
<Philip5> börjar en gammal kultfilm med arnold nu på tv4.... The running man
<dagon_> :D
<gorgo> ooo
<duggthe> arand: Nej.
<duggthe> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/041411-apnic-ipv4-gone.html
<gorgo> Philip5: jag har fått kubuntu att lira nu
<gorgo> :D
<duggthe> IPv6 suger.
<gorgo> förr ett tag sen
<HeMan> duggthe: intedå
<Philip5> gorgo: först nu?
<HeMan> duggthe: ipv6 rockar!
<gorgo> Philip5: hade ju suse på dekstopen innan, så körde om det vid kl.2
<gorgo> kl.8
<gorgo> 20
<duggthe> Fula adresser.
<gorgo> nu börjar jag bli trötter
<gorgo> hehe
<HeMan> duggthe: dns ftw!
<duggthe> Nej...
<gorgo> kl.20 började jag ominstallationen, sen vid 20.30 var det klart, o fixade massa med olika paket som jag ville ha in till kl.21.30
 * duggthe antecknar.
<realubot> Dom är desperata i forumet efter ny TC och TL. Dom har tom nominerat mig. :D
 * duggthe har spenderat hela veckor av sitt liv med att ominstallera olika versioner av Windows och ställa in allt efteråt.
<duggthe> Team Comrade och Team Leader?
<gorgo> duggthe: bra att du antecknar, jag kommer o kolla dig nästa vecka :) om du minns
<duggthe> Fredagsnöje att installera om Windows XP... då har man inte mycket liv. :(
<gorgo> hehe ne
<arand> <3 uncyclopedia: "In the mirror universe, copylefted materials and copyrighted© materials undergo mutual annihilation, producing energetic spaghetti-O's"
<realubot> Team Contact och Team Leader
<duggthe> arand: ÖÖöö...
<duggthe> Nonsens.
<trustie> Någon här som har lust att hjälpa en grönjöling med att zippa upp några filer? Sitter på ubuntu sen några timmar tillbaks
<dagon_> vilken filändelse?
<trustie> .rar
<realubot> trustie: Du får installera unzip.
<dagon_> trustie: sudo aptitude install unrar
<dagon_> i en terminal
<realubot> trustie: Skriv så här i Terminalen: sudo apt-get install unxip
<dagon_> lyssna inte på realubot
<realubot> unzip, inte unxip
<realubot> unzip - De-archiver for .zip files
 * dagon_ ger realubot en öl
 * realubot sveper ölen.
<Philip5> dagon_: de visar ju The Big Lebowski på tv3 nu och på något sätt kan jag se dig som the dude rätt lätt :D
<realubot> Ahhh
<realubot> trustie: Jaha, rar-fil.
<realubot> trustie: Då är det undrar som gäller.
<dagon_> Philip5: I AM the dude
<trustie> oki ^
<Philip5> tror jag det
<realubot> trustie: sudo apt-get install unrar
 * dagon_ dricker fulöl
<dagon_> varför tog jag körkort
<dagon_> får bara köra en massa
<dagon_> istället för att dricka öl
<dagon_> Philip5: jag fick tyvärr eliminera kde
<realubot> trustie: unrar x file.rar
<realubot> Tror jag.
<dagon_> eller högerklick på den i mappen
<realubot> dagon_: Det är ju fusk.
<Philip5> dagon_: varför inget kde?!? :O
<dagon_> realubot: fusk är livet
<dagon_> Philip5: det lirar inte snällt med ati :(
<trustie> Yes ska testa lite nu då, återkommer om jag inte löser de
<trustie> :D
<realubot> trustie: Det är bara att installera unrar. Sök i Programvaruhanteraren. Dubbelklicka på rar-filen så tror jag Ubuntus arkivhanterare fixar resten...
<dagon_> Philip5: alltså, vilka paket det finns på graphicall
<realubot> Software Center
<dagon_> Philip5: http://www.graphicall.org/builds/builds/showbuild.php?action=show&id=1865
<realubot> trustie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<realubot> Där kan du läsa om hur man packar upp och packar ner olika format.
<Philip5> dagon_: jo fast med det där behöver du ju ett nvidiakort
<trustie> tackar det löste sig genom terminalen men ska kika på den där länken också så kanske man har ett snabbare sätt till nästa gång :)
<dagon_> Philip5: inte då, funkar fint här med
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> fel build
<Philip5> dagon_: är det statiska installationer det där som du kör från en mapp eller är det deb-paket?
<dagon_> mapp
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> de blir ju lite fetare då
<dagon_> jao
<realubot> trustie: Terminalen är snabbst när du har koll på den. :)
<realubot> command line interface
<trustie> behövs nog lite träning där inne efter år bakom windows ;D
<dagon_> Philip5: denna leker jag med (slipper installera luxrender) http://www.graphicall.org/builds/builds/showbuild.php?action=show&id=1113
<realubot> trustie: Mhm, jo. I början är grafisk gränssnitt mer användarvänliga men när du får koll på Terminalen så är den väldigt smidig.
<realubot> trustie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Philip5> dagon_: najs
<realubot> Den länken går igenom basic Terminal-färdigheter. Det är värt att läras sig det som står i länken.
<trustie> Ja när vi ändå är pågång här, får mycket "små" fel i ubuntu tycker jag, får små fryslagg (runt 5sec) och nu när jag skulle öppna den där länken så får jag ett felmeddelande som lyder
<realubot> trustie: Kolla lite på kommandona i länken när du har tid och lust.
<trustie> Fel vid start av "xdg-open 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal'": Misslyckades med att köra barnprocessen "xdg-open" (In/ut-fel)
<trustie> har fått de där misslyckade med att köra barnprocessen flera gånger
<realubot> trustie: Har du aktiverat den proprietära drivrutinen under hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<trustie> hmm nja har inte hunnit gjort så mycket, har uppdaterat allting, fått igång drivare till grafikkortet och lite sånt, fått in Wine för att kunna köra ventrilo de är väl de jag gjort..
<trustie> och nu är menyn borta oxå
<realubot> trustie: Tryck Alt+F1 så ska du få upp menyn. Men något är ju knas om menyn försvinner. :S
<realubot> trustie: Grafikdrivrutinen under System -> Administration -> Hårdvarudrivrutiner menar jag. Det kanske är den du har aktiverat?
<realubot> Ubuntu killed trustie. :(
<Philip5> dagon_: vad är den där skin-grejen som man får med?
<trustie> Testade alt+f1 de ända som kom tillbaks var sakerna jag hade startade men såg inge menyer och sen försvann allting efter en min så vart en omstart av datorn :P
<trustie> du sa nått om drivrutiner
<dagon_> Philip5: nåt som tydligen skulle underlätta om man gör figurer
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> människor etc.
<dagon_> läste inte så noga
<dagon_> tänkte göra ett marlboro-packe nu
<dagon_> vila lite med nokian
<dagon_> nähär
<dagon_> film, öl och chips nu
<Philip5> dagon_: jag har hittat jobbet för dig
<Philip5> dagon_: att ha den här tantens jobb på filminspelningar och fotograferingar.... :D http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4427/mkerr2.jpg
<dagon_> :D
<putte> Man vill slåss med spelet när spelet bara stänger av sig
<spacebug-> joråsåatte..
<SoftDroid> Hej
<SoftDroid> Efter en uppdatering så dyker det upp en meny vid starten av datorn Grub Gnu nånting men några menyval om Kernel, hur kan jag hindra så att den visas varje gång jag startar datorn?
<cahoot> vad returnerar: cat /proc/cmdline ?
<SoftDroid> cahoot: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=860f2e81-4f3f-41b9-b75a-bcf3897b1c4a ro quiet splash
<cahoot> ja det ser ju
<cahoot> bra ut
<cahoot> ingen aning om varför grubmenyn dyker upp
<SoftDroid> ok
<SoftDroid> Det är bara lite irriterande :)
<cahoot> jaså - jag föredrar att se den
<SoftDroid> varför?
<cahoot> dels bootar jag om kanske 1 gång i veckan, dels gillar jag inte splash och annat meningslöst lullull
<SoftDroid> ok
<peppis_> Hej, har köpt en ny dator och kommer inte ihåg hur man fixade irssi
<virtuald> vad menar du med fixa? installera?
<peppis_> mm
<virtuald> finns i programcentralen
<peppis_> ok, hur hittar jag dit?
<virtuald> på programmenyn längst ner
<virtuald> sök sen
<peppis_> nu kommer jag på
<corneliusbrother> Unetbootin för Mac? Är det dd som gäller då eller?
<peppis___> Hur fixar man till kuben?
<kodein> <3
<realuboot> En nybootad realuboot stiger in.
<realuboot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/eu-kan-stoppa-fildelningsfilter_6096199.svd
 * realuboot går in i en telefonkiosk och blir realubot.
<putte> Fyller år och behöver en hårddisk! :)
<realubot> putte: Ok, grattis på födelsedagen. Jag bifogar en hårddisk i ett mail till dig.
<realubot> En virtuell hdd.
<putte> realubot: Tack! Härligt.
<putte> Den ska komma till användning
<realubot> ;)
<kodein> man kan stoppa den i en virtuell dator
<realubot> Mm
<realubot> Det är många uppdateringar till Chromium eller så har Update Manager hängt sig.
<realubot> Jag installerar uppdateringar till Chromium typ varje gång jag startar datorn.
<hume> hej alla
<kodein> hejj
<arand> 'lo
<hume> nån som har nåt förslag om hur jag kan kommentera en pdf-fil i ubuntu, så att en windows eller mac-användare kan se mina kommentarer?
<hume> kan ju inte direkt använda adobe acrobat i ubuntu
<arand> Man kan installera AA i ubuntu, men det borde finnas bättre alternativ... hmm
<hume> som....? :)
<hume> allra enklast vore om openoffice-kommentarerna funkade i MS word, men det verkar instabilt
<arand> pdfedit?
<hume> kan man lägga till kommentarer i det? annotations?
<arand> verkar som så
<hume> hrm...har det igång...förstår du hur?
<realubot> hume: InkScape tror jag fungerar men det var inte 100% när jag testade sist.
<coobra> bra Tele2
<coobra> No Service !!
<coobra> jävla skitmobil asså
<hume> mm
<hume> 200 sidor...incscape tar dem en i taget
<coobra> huh ?
<putte> kör också tele2, värdelöst
<realubot> hume: Du kan ju alltid titta på PDFMode men jag är tveksam till att det går att lägga till kommentarer: http://live.gnome.org/PdfMod
<hume> nope....inga kommentarer där....:(
<realubot> hume: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/highlight-text-or-annotate-pdf-files-in.html
<arand> hume: Nae jag petade lite i pdfedit men fick inte koll på hur man gjorde annotations..
<realubot> hume: eller: http://www.ecademix.com/JohannesHofmann/flpsed.html
<realubot> hume: Jag har inte använt något an dom. :|
<arand> De föreslår xournal, men den verkar bara spara i bildformat dock
<hume> arand: ja, det är som jarnal, jarnal är bra men det blir gigantiska filer
<Ulthwren> Finns Qoppa pdf editor om du känner för att betala 60$
<hume> :) nee...känner inte för det
<hume> hur är det med arcobats reader i ubuntu 10.10..? har inte hittat nån sån
<Ulthwren> På http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-752785.html tror jag de går igenom alla alternativ
<realubot> Software wants to be free.
<realubot> hume: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22577
<realubot> hume: Du kanske klarar dig med Adobe Reader X i Wine om du har tur.
<putte> Man blir förbannad på sig själv när det är 17 grader i skugan och man sitter i soffan.
<realubot> Laservapen? http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/amerikanska-flottan-testar-laservapen
<realubot> Där ser man.
<realubot> Hur höga hastigheter snittar man på ett trådbundet LAN? Kommer man upp i 1Gbit/s? Och hur är det med trådlöst? 150 Mbit/s eller kommer man upp i mer?
<amelia> "Multi-mode fiber with an optical splitter, BGP sessions configed not to litter. Reverting from ATM back to IP, these are a few of my fav'rite net thing" *sjungerliteförkanalen*
<maxjezy> amelia: WOW
<maxjezy> riktigt bra där!
<amelia> maxjezy: :)
<amelia> godmorgon Philip5!
<dagon_> god morgon kanalen
<Philip5> hallå gänget! :D
<amelia> morrn dagon_
<Philip5> god middag
<Philip5> strålande väder!
<Philip5> snart dags för en löparrunda efter lite sen lunch
<lilleman72> Philip5 e du galen??
<lilleman72> självplågare
<lilleman72> har man ngt som rullar på 4 hjul så nytjar man det :P
<dagon_> jag borde ta mig en promenad men det småregnar
<Philip5> lilleman72: ska du säga som går på dejt darrande som ett asplöv ;)
<dagon_> :D
<lilleman72> Philip5 jag går inte på dejt
<lilleman72> jag rullar :D
<Philip5> tss
<lilleman72> har dessutom sambo
<Philip5> lilleman72: hur gick det då med din fika?
<lilleman72> va?
<Philip5> lilleman72: var det inte du som var på dejt? vem tusan var det då?
<lilleman72> nej det var inte jag
<lilleman72> du blandar du ihop saker
<lilleman72> :D
<Philip5> hmm, var säker på det... men tar miste då
<lilleman72> japp det gör du
<lilleman72> men men ..du plågar dig själv för mkt så då får du ta ditt kast :P
<Philip5> jag ska ju snart springa 4,2 mil
<Philip5> behöver träna så det går bra
<lilleman72> vafan du e ju galen
<Philip5> hehe
<lilleman72> ta bilen
<Philip5> det räknas inet
<Philip5> inte
<lilleman72> säkrare
<Philip5> mindre risk att bli nedtrampad
<lilleman72> andas inte in avgaserna runt om kring lika mkt....se redan där mkt hälsosammare
<lilleman72> som du själv sa så blir du inte nertrampad
<lilleman72> går snabbare att ta sig mellan punkt A & B
<lilleman72> så sätt dig i bilen stoppa i nyckeln, vrid om, lyssna till motorn trampa ner kopplingen lägg i lämplig VX släpp upp kopplingen gasa utav bara fan & swish så e du framme xD
<lilleman72> Philip5 har jag fel`?
<Philip5> lilleman72: det var visst xyzp som skulle på den där dejten ser jag nu när jag läser loggen... :D
<Philip5> inte så lika nick ens
<Philip5> det är inte hastigheten som är utmaningen
<Philip5> maxjezy: det har varit tyst från dig om minitube... ser att det kom en update idag och att de släppt den för windows också
<Philip5> dagon_: när ska du köpa/beställa nytt grafikkort då?
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag har blivit tystlåten
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo vi har märkt det... inte samma gamla trogna maxjezy längre
<Philip5> *snyft*
<dagon_> Philip5: vet inte
<Philip5> dagon_: när du vinner mycket på trisslott?
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> när jag får skatteåterbäringen
<Philip5> får du tillbaka så det räcker till ett kort?
<realubot> En fruktansvärt dålig sak men Fx4 är ju att sajternas feed-ikon inte syns i adressfältet längre.
<dagon_> Philip5: jadå, jag skulle kunna uppgradera datorn om jag vill
<Philip5> dagon_: woohooo
<Philip5> dagon_: ska vi byta återbäring då? jag får tillbaka 3000 men det räcker inte så långt
<dagon_> jag får tillbaka 9k
<Philip5> najs
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> särskilt när man är arbetslös
<Philip5> realubot: vad är en feed-ikon?
<maxjezy> ja :(
<dagon_> Philip5: rss-ikonen
<Philip5> är inte det favicon?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> faviconen är ju hemsidans ikon
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> till höger i adressfältet brukar där sitta en rss-ikon
<dagon_> klickar man på den kan man välja prenumeration osv
<Philip5> har jag inte tänkt på
<dagon_> http://www.dn.se/
<dagon_> kolla till höger där
<Philip5> ja se där
<Philip5> och andra sidan kör jag aldrig med sånt
<dagon_> inte jag heller
<dagon_> fast en grej kom jag på
<dagon_> enda anledningen för mig att skaffa ett nvidia är ju att lira kde
<dagon_> om inte..
<dagon_> bättre performance i blender kanske
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du inte ganska fett grafikkort nu?
<Philip5> bättre allt :)
<dagon_> ati 5770 xxx
<maxjezy> bra för pr0n
<dagon_> lulz
<maxjezy> xxx certified
<realubot> rss är ju grymt bra.
<dagon_> jag har hittat en bild jag ska göra om sen när jag börjat modellera människor
<maxjezy> dagon_: såg du tutorialen outdoorlightning
<maxjezy> såg du såg du?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> det är ju längesen
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tycker det är riktigt dåligt att man måste leta som en galning för att hitta rss-länken i Fx4.
<maxjezy> jasså
<maxjezy> ja såg igår
<maxjezy> ja är seeeg
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> såg den för typ 2-3 dagar sen
<dagon_> 2 iaf
<maxjezy> såg du Texture painting in GLSL shading mode tutorialsen på blendercookie då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu laddar jag upp nya minitube 1.4.2 för att kanske göra dig lite gladare :)
<realubot> Aha, går att adda en button om man tar customize.
<maxjezy> Philip5: hoppas den funkar bra :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: såg du att blender 2.57 är ute
<maxjezy> såg du det?
<realubot> Bra. Det får duga. Bättre än Chromium iaf.
<dagon_> Philip5, maxjezy; http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/8ba6vtqo/Arbetsyta1_001.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo jag till och med postade länk om det till dig
<maxjezy> Philip5: bra!
<maxjezy> dagon_: ska du göra den? :)
<Philip5> men jag har inte kört någon update
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag funderar på det :) man ser t.o.m. hur den är gjord :P
<maxjezy> nukem forever kommer dröja föräääver!
<dagon_> det kommer snart
<maxjezy> så sa dom 2001 också
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> fast, det kommer snart
<dagon_> 2k games köpte upp
<dagon_> och gearbox
<dagon_> jag har förhandsbokat
<dagon_> för jag är bäst
<dagon_> men iaf
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> om man kollar bilden
<dagon_> man ser tydligt partikelsystemet
<dagon_> man ser t.o.m. hur de har snålat med verts på solglasögonen
<dagon_> nu är det lördag på riktigt
<dagon_> np: Nena - 99 Luftballons
<maxjezy> dagon_: finns det något gameplay klipp att kika?
<maxjezy> till forever
<dagon_> ska se
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9yXhrUz7r4
<dagon_> från en mässa
<dagon_> http://www.dukenukemforever.com
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> 14e juni
<dagon_> kommer det
<maxjezy> ooh, en trailer med
<dagon_> synd att det inte är en hd trailer
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du 32bit?
<maxjezy> Philip5: yepp
<Philip5> äsch spelade visst ingen roll
<Philip5> såg att nya minitbe för 32bit är klar men att 64bit dröjer 2-3 timmar att få byggas
<Philip5> trodde man kanske kunde kommit åt den färdiga 32bit innan men det verkar som man får vänta på båda
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_: spelet verkar actionladdat
<dagon_> jao
<Coffe-home> Philip5,  e du här ?
<Philip5> yupp
<Coffe-home> anv du pbuilder ?
<Philip5> ja
<Coffe-home> ok, ska testa bygga ett lite idag. men är lite osäker på vilka parametrar jag ska anv
<Philip5> bygga med pbuilder?
<Coffe-home> exemplet jag följer sätt en shell variabel först, för vilken version man vill bygga till
<Philip5> pbuilder är det inte så mycket parametrar med utan allt styrs från regler i debian mappen
<Coffe-home> ok
<Philip5> ja så kan man ha det om man anpassat sin .pbuilderrc för det
<Coffe-home> ok,
<Philip5> default så bygger den annar för den version man kör eller skapat sin base tarball för
<Coffe-home> jag får testa lite.
<Coffe-home> för mitt första bygge blev för alla versioner .
<Philip5> man kan också använda pbuilder-dist  för att bygga för olika dist versioner
<Philip5> du kan däremot inte bygga 32bit på en 64bit installation och tvärt om
<Philip5> möjligt att man kan bygga 32bit på en 64bit-installation
<Coffe-home> ok
<arand> Sen kan man ju låta PPAn ta hand om byggandet för andra releaser..
<arand> Jo när man skapar pbuildern kan man specifiera arch
<Coffe-home> detta är ett debian projekt , där jag ska byga paket för ubuntu
<arand> Whichun?
<Philip5> tänk på att paketnamnen kan skilja mellan releaser av ubuntu så man får anpassa beroendenamnen för den release man bygger
<Philip5> fast det märker man när pbuilder säger att de inte finns :)
<Coffe-home> undrar varför min maskin på jobbet inte svarar
<arand> Men helst ska man inte peta i control visst? I och med att den ändå plockar upp nyare versioner om de finns, och vanligtvis finns det en bra anledning för > ...
<Philip5> Coffe-home: och om det är så att du behöver bygga en nya kedja av paket där ett nytt paket är beroende av ett annat nytt paket så kommer du behöva sätta upp en egen lite lokal ppa/repo att bygga mot
<Philip5> arand: om han ska skapa egna paket så måste han ju skapa egna control
<Coffe-home> Philip5,  fan va jobbigt det låter
<Coffe-home> jag ska ju bara kompilera om debian paket , så dom är till ubuntu
<arand> Oftast behövs det inte alls.
<Philip5> Coffe-home: aha bara porta
<Philip5> då behöver du inte skapa egna
<Philip5> kanske anpassa lite
<arand> Vanligtvis är det bara att ändra versionsnummer och bygga i en ubuntu-pbuilder, sen klart
<arand> I och med att den automatiskt byggs mot de versioner av dependencies so finns tillgängliga, problem blir om den beror av nyare dependencies som bara inns i Debin eller något sådan
<arand> dch -i (...) pbuilder --build ../paket.dsc
<Philip5> gorgo: woohooo! mr kde is in da house
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> skönt o vara "hemma" igen i ubuntu världen
<dagon_> :)
 * amelia lekar med en gammal Solaris-maskin idag
<amelia> eller ett par stycken, närmre bestämt sju..
<Haffe> Bara en?
<dagon_> :>
<Haffe> Jag lekte med en sunblade 1000 igår.
<amelia> Haffe: en åt gången..
<amelia> Haffe: de är dock i produktion för en väldigt stor webbsite så man får leka försiktigt. :)
<gorgo> mysit
<gorgo> :D
<putte> Någon som sitter med en iPhone och fått igång itunes?
 * dagon_ 's svar: nej och nej
<dagon_> 8]
 * spacebug- sälde sin iphone och köopte en HTC ;)
<spacebug-> sålde*
<coobra> :o
<coobra> putte: ja
<putte> coobra: Du var inte med om att det blev något fel?
<coobra> nej
<putte> Jag får felmeddelande "Det blev fel i installationen, error 127" och det går inte avinstallera det nu...
<coobra> funkar <3
<putte> Om man tar bort wine, följer itunes med då?
<dagon_> nä
<coobra> wine ?
<putte> Jo
<putte> Du kanske kör windows?
<putte> Tänkte inte på att skriva att det var ubuntu jag undrade över. :)
<arand> alla program i win installeras under ~/.wine/...   så det får man ta bort manuellt
<coobra> :o
<coobra> ööö
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> va ?
<putte> GÃ¥r det tvinga borttagning via terminalen?
 * coobra hänger inte med nu
<putte> På saker i wine, alltså.
<arand> samt får man ta bort launchers i ~/.local/share/applications/
<dagon_> sudo aptitude remove wine && rm ~/.wine
<dagon_> tror jag funkar
<arand> rm -r mane annars så
<dagon_> mane?
<arand> *men
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> började tänka på lejon
<dagon_> ah just det
<dagon_> lite rekursivt
<spacebug-> ta bort men? för lite män tycker jag
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> putte: har du testat din iFÃ¥ne med rhythmbox?
<putte> dagon_: Hepp.
<putte> Sådär, fått bort wine iaf
<Coffe-home> Philip5,  vaken ?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men ska snart ut på en löparrunda
<Coffe-home> DIST=lucid pbiulder så ser kommandot ut jag kör
<Philip5> det tror jag inte men jag förstår vad du menar
<arand> Coffe-home: Och..? Det funkar inte?
<Philip5> Coffe-home: ska du köra med en DIST-variabel så behöver du ha en .pbuilderrc som använder DIST för att sätta repos och dist för aktuell build
<Coffe-home> Philip5,  sorry pdebuilder menar jag
<Philip5> Coffe-home: så här ser min .pbuilderrc ut: http://pastebin.com/RSGzjPcZ
<Philip5> du kan ju anpassa den om du vill bygga med DIST
<Coffe-home> ok
<arand> "sudo pbuilder-dist lucid create"    "sudo pbuilder-lucid build ../paket.dsc"
<Coffe-home> jag ska bara fatta =) försöker göra detta för 1a gången
<Philip5> du kan använda pbuilder-dist som arand skriver också
<Coffe> Philip5,  denna är det jag följer http://www.fusiondirectory.org/doku.php?id=en:documentation:1.0:pkg_core_plugin
<Philip5> pbuilder fattar inte själv vad DIST är om det inte anges någonstans
<Coffe> pdebuilder var de ju :)
<Coffe> skrev fel
<arand> eller pbuilder
<Philip5> ja vilket är de?
<arand> måste köra debuild -S efter att man petat i källkoden för att få en uppdaterad .dsc fil ochså...
<Coffe> Philip5,  kolla länken
<Markslap> Jag läste pubbilder
<Philip5> aja, jag ska ut och kuta nu och är tillbaka om en 2 tim eller så
<Coffe> Philip5,  tack , ha en bra runda
<Coffe> ska testa om hur snabbt den bygger allt .
<Coffe> maskinen har 4gb ram å 6 cores
<arand> pdebuild är ju pbuilders motsvarighet till debuild verkar det som, heh hade ingen koll att den fanns
<Coffe> jag har ingen aning , följer bara den sidan
<arand> Jag antar att det kan vara trevligt att specifiera --debbuildopts "-j4" för att köra fler trådar samtidigt och utnyttja kärnorna, tror den bara tuggar på med en som standard...
<arand> Men det borde man väl se i systemövervakaren
<Coffe> just nu , håller den på å hämtar alla depend
<arand> Jo den måste ju dels bugga en minimal installation i "chroot"en samt varje gpng man ska bygga något innstallera ytterligare build-depends
 * arand buggar loss
<arand> *bygga
<Coffe> ja , får se senare hur man gör det mer efektivt
 * dagon_ bjuder upp arand till en bugg
 * arand trampar på dagon_:s tår och får kernelpanik
 * dagon_ gör en reboot och föreslår att arand gör en sudo aptitude upgrade
<dagon_> eventuellt en sudo mv klumpfot /dev/null
<arand> sudo aptitude purge cowdancer
<dagon_> http://www.riemurasia.net/jylppy/media.php?id=80624&c=11
<putte> Dags och käka grillad fläskfilé. :)
<duggthe> Jag är nu övertygad om att Spray Date inte har några kvinnliga användare... bara fejkprofiler/robotar. Hur förklarar man annars att bokstavligen INGEN svarar på något man skriver, fast man skriver till varenda slyna? :(
<arand> Din attityd?
<duggthe> Min attityd?
<duggthe> Vad betyder det ens?
<Markslap> Precis.
<duggthe> Precis?
<duggthe> Okej. DÃ¥ vet jag exakt.
<duggthe> Tur att du inte är otydlig alls.
<Markslap> Men om du inte ens kan inse det själv så är det illa nog och jag tänker inte ens försöka.
<arand> Du benämner dem "slyna", förståeligt om den framtoningen får få svar.
<duggthe> Varför skulle det jag säger här ha något att göra med vad jag säger till dem?
<duggthe> Saken är att de svara inte. Omöjligt att få svar. De är inte människor. Kan inte vara.
<duggthe> *svarar
<Markslap> Skön Ubunturelaterad fråga dessutom.
<andol> duggthe: Tja, därför att du inte är den enda som har "taktiken" att försöka kontakta samtliga kvinnor där? Inte helt orimligt att de sålunda "drunknar" i meddelanden, och tvingas vara väldigt selektiva hur de svarar?
<duggthe> andol: Väldigt troligt.
<duggthe> (Er ironi.)
<duggthe> *Ej
<duggthe> Men det suger ändå.
<duggthe> Det gör det helt hopplöst att nätragga.
<duggthe> Och IRL kostar det en förmögenhet eller så får man handväskor i ansiktet.
<dodel> Hallå. När jag kör min kärna så får jag detta medelande "VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknow-block(8,1)" Någon som vet vad det betyder? Det har något med "root" att göra
<spacebug-> root i detta fall är /
<spacebug-> ställ in rätt root= i grub
<dodel> spacebug- http://pastebin.com/V4jJP3EM
<dodel> jag använder syslinux
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/4q2EHWh0 Så här ser det ut när jag skriver in "kernel bzImage root=/"
<spacebug-> ah nej alltså root är den partitionen du har / på
<spacebug-> det ska inte stå root=/ i configen
<dodel> skrev root=/hda
<dodel> root=hda
<spacebug-> i grub skriver man syntax i stil med:   set root='(hd3,msdos1)'
<dodel> men nu är det syslinux
<dodel> men kan väll testa
<spacebug-> då får du kolla upp syntexn för att sätta root device i syslinux ;)
<arand> root=/dev/sda1 typ
<spacebug-> mm verkar så enligt http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/SYSLINUX
<spacebug->   KERNEL vmlinuz.img
<spacebug->   APPEND ro root=/dev/sda1 initrd=initrd.img
<ea2973929> tjapp, kor Natty + gnome 3 och en uppgradering for en liten stund sen fick mitt svenska tangentbord att sluta funka. i installningarna i gnome tror den fortfarande att layouten ar svensk. nagot tips pa var man kan borja leta
<ea2973929> ?
<duggthe> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.379496/hitta-billigare-flyg
<duggthe> IDG är verkligen en stor annonspelare.
<duggthe> Någon IDG-bekant har startat ännu en tjänst som jämför flyg och de skriver en "artikel" om det.
<duggthe> Som egentligen är en pressrelease.
<Haffe> Mycket insiktsfull analys.
<dodel> "APPEND ro root=/dev/sda1" Den kan inte öppna root device "sda1". Men hur vet man vilken root=/dev/XXX det ska vara?
<dodel> arand: Nope, verkar inte heller fungera.
<spacebug-> dodel: sudo fdisk -l
<spacebug-> så ser du dina hårddiskar med partitioner
<dodel> jo, men problemet är att själva datorn har inget oprativsystem :P
<spacebug-> nehe
<spacebug-> vad är det för system då?
<arand> dodel: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/Isolinux.cfg
<dodel> Datorn?
<dodel> arand: http://pastebin.com/4q2EHWh0
<gorgo> någon som testat unity?
 * spacebug- förstår inte va du försöker göra
<dodel> spacebug- Eget linux :D
<dodel> Jag har monterat in python och busybox i initramfs och komplimerat ihop det med linuxkärnan till EN enda bzImage på 3,5 mb :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hunnit testa nya minitube om den var någe bättre?
<spacebug-> dodel: du får nog läsa mer om initramfs
<spacebug-> jag antar att då du inte har någon annan root device så är det väl den som initrd sätter upp som blir den är rooten och när/var den sätts vet jag inte
<dodel> spacebug- Det är inte initramfs som är problemet.
<dodel> Ja, det är något med initrd
<maxjezy> Philip5: nu när jag kör mint så har jag inte möjligheten till din ppa längre
<spacebug-> den letar ju efter en root device som inte är satt därför klagar den
<spacebug-> hej stirner
<maxjezy> den försvann i ominstallationen
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör inte mint med ubuntu som bas längre?
<maxjezy> Philip5: jopp
<maxjezy> men jag har inte lagt till din ännu :)
<maxjezy> får ta och göra det nu
<maxjezy> om ja mins hur
<stirner> hejsan spacebug
<spacebug-> läget?
<stirner> är det nån av er som använder gnome-do?
<stirner> spacebug jodå sitter och pimpar min laptops insida och till veckan blir det projekt omlackering
<maxjezy> Philip5: tror du det kommer funka bra nu?
 * maxjezy installerar
<Philip5> maxjezy: om mint bygger på maverick så lär det funka
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> programmet funkar men laddar segt
<maxjezy> säkert tubens servers
<Philip5> största nyheten i minitube 1.4 ska nog annars vara stöd för YouTube channels
<Philip5> sedan säger han att han jobbat på att förbättra streaming också
<Philip5> för egen del så vet jag inte riktigt nyttan med programmet mot i webbläsaren
<maxjezy> fördelen är väl lite att kunna spela videos på lite äldre datorer
<gorgo> då har man testat unity
<Markslap> Har du alla lemmar och samma psyke kvar?
<Markslap> Har hört att det kan finnas en del critial bugs kvar.
<gorgo> musen funkade inte, så fick använda en extern mus
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> men jo det funkade väl annars rätt ok
<gorgo> vad körde du Markslap?
<Markslap> cli
<Markslap> Multitaskar med hjälp av tmux/screen.
<gorgo> hehe ok, inget X där inte?
<Markslap> Njae, är lite rädd för X.
<gorgo> jädra mobilt bredband
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nej men, jag kör W7 på laptopen och Ubuntu Server 10.04 på servern
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> varför w7?
<gorgo> inte orkat ominstallera?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> ubuntu är inget operativsystem utan det är en religion
<dagon_> wat
<duggthe> Windows forever.
<dagon_> ubuntu är något man landar på när man bara vill ha nåt som bara funkar för att man är för lat
<stirner> problem: sitter med en äldre compaq presario som inte läser in ubuntu dvd:n (en dvd+r skiva) men den spelar gärna andra skivor Lösning? kan det vara så att eneheten helt enkelt inte stödjer +r skivor???
<Markslap> Jag gillar också *nix-baserade system bättre.
<Markslap> Och vill kunna köra det.
<duggthe> Både farsan och brorsan får gåshud vid tanken på att köra Ubuntu igen.
<duggthe> Massa jobbiga problem hela tiden jämfört med Windows.
<x_link> duggthe: Vad har de problem med då?
<duggthe> De verkade hata själva känslan... och brorsan hade problem med att använda en skärm.
<duggthe> Själv tycker jag att det ser ganska trevligt ut, men det var ett par år sedan nu.
<x_link> duggthe: Okej, är väl vad man är van vid.
<x_link> duggthe: Kör du Windows eller?
<duggthe> Störde mig otroligt mycket på att de tvingade in alla program i installationen.
<duggthe> Ja.
<x_link> duggthe: Linux är inte för alla, Windows är inte för alla, Mac är inte för alla etc.
<x_link> duggthe: Du får program förinstallerat med Windows med.
<duggthe> Inte så många. Hatar det i Windows också.
<maxjezy> i linux kan man iaf ta bort programmen
<duggthe> I Windows också.
<x_link> duggthe: Du kan ju dock avinstallera programmen som följer med.
<x_link> duggthe: Då är det ju inga problem? =)
<maxjezy> duggthe: lättare i linux
<x_link> duggthe: Tycker Windows 7 är rätt trevligt jämfört med Vista tex.
<x_link> Men tycker det är roligare att sitta med Linux.
<Markslap> x_link: Det tycker jag med.
<duggthe> Mje...
<maxjezy> linux är bäst
<maxjezy> windows är häst
<duggthe> Windows Automatic Updates... har Lajjnucks sådant ännu?
<gorgo> har de väl haft länge?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Tyvärr så har Ubuntu det.
<Markslap> Det är ganska idiotiskt på en server.
<maxjezy> ja, väldigt efterblivet skit
<gorgo> ja
<Markslap> 4 packages can be updated.
<x_link> Markslap: =)
<Markslap> *** SYSTEM NEEDS TO BE RESTARTED*
<Markslap> Och?
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Jag startade inte om skiten på 145 dagar, varav 143 dagar var med den texten varje gång man loggade in.
<gorgo> hehe
<maxjezy> Markslap: du kan ju stänga av det :)
<Markslap> Sen dog servern igen för någon vecka sen, så nu är det borta igen.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Gött
<Markslap> Hur?
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Har inte orkat pilla med det så mycket.
<maxjezy> Markslap: ska kolla
<maxjezy> mins inte riktigt
<maxjezy> Markslap: You can simply open gconf-editor, browse down to Apps -> Update Notifier, and uncheck the auto_launch option to force Update Manager to behave.
<Markslap> Det där kräver att man har ett gui dock.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> utan gui är ju inget skoj längre
<maxjezy> färger och form
<Markslap> Server, som sagt.
<maxjezy> is thä shet
<Markslap> :P
<Markslap> Jag har färger i irssi.
<Markslap> Räcker gott och väl.
<maxjezy> jojo :)
<amelia> http://www.baekdal.com/tips/password-security-usability <- mycket intressant artikel om lösenord, definitivt läsvärd.
<dagon_> så nu har lagget släppt
<dagon_> nu kan jag se
<dagon_> amelia: jävligt intressant. jag tackar :)
<amelia> dagon_: :)
<dagon_> och här sitter man med ett 12 teckenslösenord i onödan
<dagon_> :p
<amelia> hehe
<dagon_> 'amelia hatar telia' borde teoretiskt vara dödssäkert :P
<amelia> 12 tecken är inte så dumt, men det behöver ju inte vara 12 random tecken.
<amelia> hehe typ
<Markslap> Jag har 16 tecken på jobbet.
<Markslap> Sjukt jobbigt att skriva in varje gång.
<maxjezy> amelia: tack, men nu är mitt gamla lösenord för riskabelt
<maxjezy> di-bi-du-bi-dub
<dagon_> 8]
<maxjezy> hur kan de välja samma jag fast i ett test lixom
<maxjezy> det dummaste med lösenord är att man glömmer bort dem
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tycker du om mint då?
<maxjezy> alla siffror på banken tillsammans med alla telefonnummer och alla andra lösenord här och var gör det omöjligt att komma ihåg ett lösenord
<maxjezy> Philip5: it's awesome!
<Philip5> har inte provat det faktiskt men skulle väl testa kde-versionen då
<gorgo> har aldrig testat mint
<gorgo> hehe, kanske man ska göra?
<Philip5> har inte riktigt fattat poängen bara
<gorgo> inte jag heller, det e väl en liten kopia av ubuntu?
<Philip5> kanske slipper installera lite grejs som man får automagiskt
<dagon_> ubuntu made right
<maxjezy> håller med dagon_
<maxjezy> det är som man ville att ubuntu skulle vara
<dagon_> uppdateringshanteraren är guld värd
<maxjezy> efter att ha testkört ubuntu ett par år tröttnar man på skitsaker som att installera sånt man behöver osv
<gorgo> hehe ok, kanske man ska testa då
<dagon_> jag diggar mintMenu också
<maxjezy> i mint är allt redan fixat
<Philip5> vad är det för särskild uppdateringshanteraren de har?
<maxjezy> jag upplever mint som aningen snabbare också
<maxjezy> spelar upp flash på vimeo utan att rycka med
<maxjezy> denna gång installerade jag med krypterad /home
<dagon_> Philip5: man kan välja att blockera uppdateringar av vissa paket
<maxjezy> vet inte om det påverkar nått
<dagon_> exempelvis gnome-screensaver
<cahoot> är  det ngt speciellt för mint?
<maxjezy> en speciell grej med mint är att man slipper alla fula wallpapers som kommer i ubuntu
<maxjezy> i mint är de faktiskt ganska snygga
<Philip5> tur man kör kubuntu då där allt bara är snyggt :P
<maxjezy> ubuntu går ju snabbt confa till men ska man installera ett praktiskt OS tycker jag mint är bäst hittills
<Philip5> jag har mest sett mint som en ubuntu remix men det kanske är mer än så
<dagon_> Philip5: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/r4zaftbv/Arbetsyta1_002.png
<kosmick> räknas peppermint ice som ubuntu? jag kör det
<Philip5> dagon_: har du valt att lägga panelen nedtill eller är det default?
<dagon_> Philip5: det är så default
<Philip5> lite mer som kde då
<dagon_> mm
<Philip5> kde är pionjär
<Philip5> :D
<dagon_> :p
<Philip5> windows tog efter kde
<Philip5> bill gates skickade en kille i tidsmaskin och kollade på kde i framtiden, kopierade idéen och gjorde den back in the days
<Philip5> så tror jag det gick till
<gorgo> =)
<gorgo> går ju o flytta panelen hur man vill
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> nere som uppe, höger o vänster
<Philip5> jo men default
<gorgo> fasst det ser lättare ut o ha den där nere, vad jag tycker med
<gorgo> så flyttar oftast ner den
<gorgo> hehe
<madbear> med vadå Philip5
<madbear> att bugga?
<madbear> håller med ... :D
<arand> kosmick: Är en blanding av lite allt möjligt tror jag, delvis ubuntu...
<cahoot> låter som en uppdateringsmardröm
<arand> Antar att de har sina egna repon..
<dagon_> du låter så ledsen arand :>
<cahoot> mtp det ganska omfattande arbete som ligger bakom uppdatering av debian kan man undra hur stabilt nåt som mint är i ett längre perspektiv
<cahoot> fast.. man kanske är nöjd med snyggare wallpapers
<arand> De kallar mig I-or..
<dagon_> arand: I/Or :(
<arand> : broken pipe
<kosmick> hur loggar man in till mobila bredbandet från terminalen?
<dagon_> wvdial
<kosmick> tack :D men behövs det inte flera parametrar?
<dagon_> förmodligen men det är allt jag vet :P
<spacebug-> amelia: ang artikeln - jag har tänkt på samma sätt
<dagon_> np: Running Wild - Siberian Winter
<dagon_> pirate metal ftw
<dagon_> Philip5: det intressanta är att jag kan ha compiz igång i gnome
<dagon_> men inte i kde
<Philip5> har inte kört compiz sedan kde4 kom
<dagon_> jag borde stänga av
<dagon_> min dator fryser om jag startar ett spel
<Philip5> inga problem jag har med kde
<dagon_> men så har du ju inte compiz :>
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> kwin!
<dagon_> kfail
<dagon_> det krashar som fan
<Philip5> bäst!
<Philip5> aldrig för mig
<dagon_> du fulhackar säkert in exceptions
<Philip5> kanske är nvidia som tar en till nirvana med kde
<dagon_> du fulhackar in exception handlers!
<dagon_> 8]
<Philip5> maxjezy & dagon_ : fast jag vet inte om jag gillar splashscreenen i blender 2.57
<Philip5> ödlan
<dagon_> skit i den
<dagon_> den kan ju kvitta :P
<putte> NÃ¥gon playstation3 tokig?
<dagon_> Philip5: har du inte uppdaterat blender på ditt ppa? :O
<Philip5> dagon_: byggde det just
<dagon_> ah
<Philip5> har legat lite efter med blender
<dagon_> jag väntar med spänning :)
<dagon_> tror du att du kan bygga om yafa för den också?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> redan gjort
<Philip5> håller på att ladda upp nu men det är runt 1-2 tim kötid
<dagon_> du är allt bra snäll
<Philip5> dagon_: trodde du redan körde den med den dör superbuilden du hade
<dagon_> en dag ska jag ta mig uppåt i landet och bjuda dig på lunch
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> med kaffe!
<Philip5> oj
<dagon_> förvisso kör jag redan 2.57 men jag vill ha din
<dagon_> den andra kör jag för att jag är för lat för att installera luxrender på egen hand
<Philip5> har du ödlan som splash eller får du oceansplashen?
<dagon_> ocean
<Philip5> så. båda är uppladdade. nu är det bara kötiden på LP
<larsemil> linuxportalen? :D
<arand> launchpad ..
<larsemil> jo jag förstod väl det
<putte> Om man ska installera en fil man har på datorn, är det fortfarande sudo apt-get install som gäller?
<dagon_> nope
<larsemil> putte: om det är en -deb så kör sudo dpkg -i fil.deb
<putte> larsemil: Filen slutar på .sh
<larsemil> putte: sh filnamn.sh
<larsemil> eller ./filnamn.sh
<dagon_> kanske sudo också
<putte> sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<dagon_> det beror på
<larsemil> jag hade nog gjort chmod +x veetle och sen ./veetle
<larsemil> alternativt sudo ./veetle
<putte> chmod -x filnamn?
<dagon_> chmod +x veetle...
<putte> Kan inte komma åt veetle, filen elller katalogen finns inte.
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> chmod +x veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<putte> Ja, det var ju det jag menade.
<putte> Fast ser att jag skrev fel. :p
<dagon_> :P
<putte> Fast det händer ingenting
<putte> Man brukar ju alltid få skriva sitt lösenord eller något. :p
<dagon_> bara när du använder sudo :)
<putte> Mhm, okej
<putte> Det funkade dock inte. :p
<putte> Jo, nu så. ./ funkade utmärkt. Tack för hjälpen, gubbar!
<dagon_> ingen fara
<dagon_> vad är veetle förresten?
<larsemil> putte: använd tabb istället för att skriva. prova ./veetle<tab>
<larsemil> dagon_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=veetle
<putte> larsemil: Tabben där gjorde det hela väldigt enklare. :)
<putte> dagon_: Du fick det googlat.
<dagon_> larsemil: fu :(
<K350> Hur stoppar/startar man internetanslutningen från terminalen?
<kodein> ifdown/ifup eth0
<larsemil> dagon_: i know you love me
<K350> kodein: Tack!:-)
<dagon_> larsemil: ja :)
<K350> hm funkar inte..och jag har eth0
<K350> sudo ifdown eth0 funkar alltså inte
<putte> Visst är det OSS-drivrutin man ska köra i wine?
<dagon_> jag kör alsa
<putte> Jaså.
<putte> Har ett svagt minne av att jag läst OSS, men kanske har fel
<putte> Minns fel. :)
<maxjezy> http://i.techrepublic.com.com/blogs/arrogant_linux.jpg
<maxjezy> funderar på att göra om den lite och sätta som tattoo
<dagon_> :D
<putte> maxjezy: Stor va? Ryggtavla.
<maxjezy> putte: på bröstet typ
<dagon_> överarmen, lätt
<maxjezy> putte: jag har redan ryggtavla
<maxjezy> så de blir tajt
<putte> maxjezy: Jaså? Finns det bilder? :)
<dagon_> jag ska snart fixa bröstet
<dagon_> det blir kerberos!
<maxjezy> putte: ja, tror det
<putte> Tatuering är en underbar konstform.
<maxjezy> ska kika om ja hittar
<maxjezy> putte: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSO55L4QptI/AAAAAAAAA44/yyOD4NbhPL0/s1600/SDC10885.JPG
<maxjezy> ganska kass men :)
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Rosen.jpg <- en av mina
<putte> Jag gillar ju inte drakar alltså
<putte> Men jag gillade däremot blommorna
<maxjezy> :)
<putte> Lite som en tjej. Gillar blommor, ljusa färger, dramafilmer...
<maxjezy> putte: haha :)
<maxjezy> drama is the shit
<putte> Visst?
<maxjezy> näe, fan jag hatar drama filmer som bara tar slut helt skumt
<putte> Dessutom ogillar jag bilar, action, öl...
<maxjezy> men vissa kan vara bra
<maxjezy> öl är godt
<putte> Usch.
<dagon_> MENKOLLAMINTATUERINGDÅ
<dagon_> :P
<putte> När drama är bra, då är det bättre än allt.
<maxjezy> dagon_: jag ville bara inte kommentera
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> nu tvinga du mig
<dagon_> do it
<maxjezy> fan, gör inte det
<maxjezy> tar det på engelska, was you on crack?
<dagon_> hiho
<dagon_> nä men ett par polare dog när de var 20
<putte> Fin tanke. :)
<dagon_> den tatueringen är till för att påminna mig om att livet är kort
<dagon_> en ros hinner inte mer än att slå ut innan den dör
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> så varje gång jag tvekar
<dagon_> bara att kolla högerarmen
<dagon_> "ta en öl till?" -> högerarmen
<dagon_> "röka en till?" -> högerarmen
<dagon_> "roadtripp fastän jag inte har råd?" -> högerarmen
<putte> Haha
<maxjezy> "hoppa framför tåget?" högerarmen
<putte> Det kan bli dyrt med en sån högerarm.
<dagon_> den betalar av sig själv
<dagon_> jag har ingen flickvän
<dagon_> ;)
<putte> Tur för dig. :)
<putte> Det har jag, fast jag har chips också.
<dagon_> du ser väl hur kraftig min överarm är? :P
<dagon_> den är skapad med självkärlek
<putte> :p
<putte> Är du finsk?
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> verkar jag finsk?
<putte> Lite. :p
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> självsäärlek
<putte> Nämen din arm påminde mig om min barndomsvän som är finsk
<putte> Kritvita hårstrån
<dagon_> hahaha
<putte> Råkade väl dra alla finnar över en kam där, men det är lördag.
<dagon_> nä jag är så svensk man kan bli :>
<putte> Jag med. :)
<putte> Svenskt och tråkigt namn också...
<putte> Om man skulle ta ett par fifa-matcher innan el clasico
<Bisa> hej, någon som kan svara på vart jag vänder mig som nykomling när det gäller säkerhets-frågor? :)
<arand> Det beror helt på vilka frågot det är..
<andol> Bisa: Tja, om det är Ubuntu-relaterade säkerhetsfrågor så kan du ju alltid pröva att ställa dem här, så får vi se om det är rätt ställe eller ej.
<Bisa> handlar om vad man som användare kan göra med tillgång till tty-gruppen
<Bisa> jag löser ett screen-problem genom att göra en användare medlem i tty men öppnas det bågot säkerhetshål då?
<kodein> att man är medlem i tty betyder att användaren har åtkomst till /dev/tty*
<virtuald> ja
<kodein> så mycket mer än det tror jag inte det gör
<Bisa> jo precis så långt hänger jag med - dock vet jag inte riktigt vidden av åtkomsten till de filerna
<Bisa> att man kan komma åt min terminal antar jag, men utan att vara i sudo så kommer de ju inte åt mycket mer än så - antar jag?
<kodein> de har rätt att använda pseudoterminaler, ja. precis.
<kodein> eller iofs, en tty är ju en äkta teletypewriter. skillnaden är dock rätt hårfin
<arand> http://lists.virus.org/debian-security-0601/msg00094.html nämner det i kort.
<Bisa> right
<kodein> frågan är ju ifall du kan lita på en användare tillräckligt mycket för att denne ska ha en screen?
<kodein> om du kan det så är det nog ingen fara att ge den möjlighet att faktiskt skriva i screenen också
<Bisa> jag tror bara jag är lite paranoid - det handlar om en server jag kör, "användaren" är gjord för att inte programmen som körs där ska ha rootaccess
<virtuald> screen har inbyggda funktioner för flera användare
<Bisa> så det handlar inte om personer utan programvara med möjliga kryphål i sig
<Bisa> tror dock att jag fått svar på frågan, jag känne rmig lite klokare, tack! :D
<maxjezy> yeey
<Philip5> yo
<maxjezy> yo oy
<dagon_> yo yo yo
<maxjezy> yo oy oy yo!
<arand> oj.
<maxjezy> dagon_: mins du att jag hade strul med skärmarna?
<dagon_> japp
<maxjezy> nu funkar det precis som i ubuntu
<maxjezy> klockrent
<dagon_> najs
<dagon_> vad var problemet?
<maxjezy> ingen aning
<maxjezy> jävligt skumt
<maxjezy> ska köra lite trådlöst i sängen nu
<maxjezy> brb
<dagon_> kör han trådat vid skrivbordet?
<gorgo> yo
<dagon_> tjena gorgo
<putte> Tror han tänkte mer på batterisladd. :)
<maxjezy> batterisladd? :)
<maxjezy> vad missa ja för skoj
<gorgo> dagon_: =)
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag funderade på om du körde trådat vid skrivbordet :P
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tp sladd dit
<maxjezy> sen kör ja trådlöst vid sängen
<maxjezy> i andra rummet
<dagon_> varför?
<dagon_> aha
<dagon_> men ändå
<maxjezy> sladd är stabilare
<dagon_> fixa upp ett stabilt wlan då :>
<maxjezy> wlan är säkert farligt för små barn med
<dagon_> Oo
<maxjezy> så ja vill inte ligga där inne med trådlösa
<dagon_> du kan nog ta det lugnt
<maxjezy> har två sovrum
<maxjezy> här är typ, gästrum
<maxjezy> brukar ligga här och surfa i lugn och ro
<dagon_> tänk så mycket radiovågor som går genom ditt boende ändå
<dagon_> mobil, radio, tv
<maxjezy> jo, massa skit
<maxjezy> ska skaffa folie
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> klä in väggarna
<dagon_> tapetsera lägenheten
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> right
<maxjezy> snyggt blir det med
 * realubot kickar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in...
<arand> Får passa dig runt folk också, mer watt i strålning från en person än från mobiler ;)
<realubot> Hello geeks. The real deal realubot is back,
 * dagon_ skrattar åt att dörren slår tillbaka på realubot 
 * realubot slår sönder dörren med ett karateslag.
<maxjezy> realubot: du får ju göra snygg entre också
<realubot> Here I am.
<maxjezy> du var ju redan inne
<maxjezy> dåligt tycker jag
 * arand tar sig för magen och skrattar med åt det tomatröda ansiktet
 * dagon_ noterar att realubot saknar armar och han ljuger
 * realubot hjular in i kanalen efter att ha slagit sönder dörren.
<dagon_> c-c-combobreaker
<realubot> Vad håller ni på med?
<dagon_> kollar lite film
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Vad för film?
<gorgo> äter chips
<realubot> Jaha. Vad för chips?
<putte> Spelar.
<gorgo> estrella solchips havssalt o gräddfil
<gorgo> :D
<arand> Såg just klart på TSL, gick illa för Morrow :(
<realubot> TSL? Morrow? Say what?
<arand> Man hänger inte med märker jag :þ
<realubot> Nej, jag har aldrig hört talas om det där.
<putte> Sc2, va?
<arand> Yes
<arand> Sjukt mycket bra matcher som går typ varje vecka, bara gotta sig i underhållning :)
<putte> Kan tänka mig att man gottar sig när man gillar spelet. =)
<gorgo> körsbärslikör
<gorgo> sött o gott
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-17
<maxjezy> ja ja
<maxjezy> likör nam nam
<gorgo> mmm
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> e som saft
<dagon_> man kanske borde ta sig lite
<dagon_> typ baileys jordgubb
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> gör det
<gorgo> detta e kvar från mitt X
<gorgo> skiter i om hon blir sur, dricker det ändå
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> det står i min lägenhet så
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> finders keepers
<gorgo> :D
<maxjezy> gorgo: har du hennes mob nummer?
<gorgo> jo, vadådå?
<gorgo> :P
<maxjezy> skriv ett mess : nu jävlar dricker ja upp din jävla likör!
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> fan sugen
<maxjezy> sen ringer du henne på fyllan och säger att allt är hennes fel
<gorgo> hon älskar körsbärslikör, köpte den till henne, till en middag, vi drack den en gång under de 2 åren, jag frågade henne flera gånger om vi skulle ta oss en liten, men ne hon ville inte, fasst det var hennes favvo
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> haha
<gorgo> men så var hon ofta, hehe
<gorgo> lönt o spara på allt
<gorgo> det ska drickas jue, man behöver inte vara alkis men ändå
<maxjezy> skriv såhär "ett förhållande är lite som likör, det tar slut när det är som bäst!"
<gorgo> jo, var hon som dumpade mig :P
<gorgo> hehe
<maxjezy> aj
<gorgo> men ne, ska inte lägga ner energi på henne, det gör bara att hon "vinner"
<gorgo> bara att ignorera o leva vidare
<maxjezy> ja förstår det
<maxjezy> ni är säkert unga ännu
<gorgo> mjo, 31 år
<gorgo> hehe
<maxjezy> ja där ser man
<dagon_> jag är ju rena barnet
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> jag vill ha unge snart bara, hehe
<gorgo> menmen
<gorgo> vill ju ha nånn o lära linux
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> gorgo: då ska du gå på milfmarknaden
<maxjezy> där finns det kött att hämta
<dagon_> ica maxi
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> kanske inte fel,:P var ihop med en som var 35 innan
<maxjezy> de med barn vill ofta ha fler
<gorgo> o då var jag 27
<gorgo> :D
<maxjezy> gorgo: jag hade ett 65 årigt ragg
<maxjezy> och ja va 15
<gorgo> oj, hehe
<maxjezy> tänkte bara dela med mig nu när vi snackar åldrar
<dagon_> hahaha
<gorgo> hoppas hon var nice ;)
<maxjezy> de va hon
<gorgo> vart tog den där likören vägen
<dagon_> jag hånglade ner en 13-åring en gång
<gorgo> humf
<dagon_> och då var jag 20
<maxjezy> ville att ja skulle hänga med henne hem
<maxjezy> och dricka likööör
<gorgo> mumsigt
<gorgo> hånglat med en 17åring har jag med gjort
<gorgo> då var jag 22
<maxjezy> herregud
<dagon_> ingen som reagerar på 13
<maxjezy> min flickvän är 19
<gorgo> kändes skumt
<dagon_> :P
<gorgo> dagon_: hehe
<gorgo> :P
<maxjezy> jag är 27 snart
<dagon_> fast det blev inte mer än hångel
<gorgo> kändes det inte skumt?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> sen kröp det fram att hon var 13
<gorgo> maxjezy: börjar med närma dig 30 års krisen?
<maxjezy> dagon_: hade hon tandställning ?
<dagon_> maxjezy: nein
<dagon_> först hånglade jag upp henne, sen erkände hon
<maxjezy> gorgo: ja, lite sakta men säkert
<dagon_> hon sa att hon var 15 :(
<gorgo> ska bara hämta likören
<dagon_> mitt första ex var 14 när jag seksade henne
<dagon_> jag var 18
<dagon_> inget fel med det
<dagon_> hon fyllde 15 dagen efter :>
<gorgo> då börjar man andra glaset
<dagon_> alltså, jag blev sugen nu
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> det är en 100cl
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> en del kvar
<gorgo> :P
<dagon_> drick och var glad!
<gorgo> ska jag vara me
<gorgo> humf, man skulle haft pengar o gå in på krogen vid 2 o bara tagit vem som
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> bara för att
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> om jag hade varit singel hade jag gjort samma sak
<maxjezy> antagligen hade ja varit full också vid detta laget
<gorgo> :)
<dagon_> jag hade förmodligen antastat cyklar
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> brukar ha en förmåga att kasta cyklar när jag är full :>
<maxjezy> alkoholen är konstig
<dagon_> en gång byggde jag en unicycle av ett helt cykelställ
<maxjezy> man blir så rolig på det
<maxjezy> hittar på hyss hela tiden
<dagon_> så går det när man går runt med en påse buntband
<gorgo> :D
<maxjezy> det är ganska skoj att låsa fast cyklar i varandra
<gorgo> kanske blir full ikväll
<maxjezy> som man inte äger själv
<realubot> dagon_: Är det du? http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/1.927260/han-hade-sex-med-en-cykel
<dagon_> hahahaha
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> va fan
<realubot> "1993 dömdes britten Karl Watkins till fängelse efter sexuellt umgänge med trottoarer."
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Det är något att ha på CV:t.
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> De närmaste tre åren kommer han att vara med på Skottlands lista över farliga sexbrottslingar.
<gorgo> han är farlig om han har sex med en cykeö
<gorgo> cykel
<gorgo> mycket farlig
<gorgo> akta er för honom
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> om han har sex med en barncykel
<dagon_> är det pedocykli?
<maxjezy> sexuellt utnytjande av 12" cykel
<dagon_> :>
<gorgo> hehe
<realubot> Det blir väldigt lite barn gjorda i kanalen inatt.
<gorgo> mm
 * gorgo sörplar
<putte> Beslutsångesten om vilken serie man ska se på är förjävlig
<gorgo> så kan det bli ibland
<putte> ibland? :p
<maxjezy> SOA är bra serier
<maxjezy> annars är OZ fet
<dagon_> soa ska jag fortsätta se snart
<maxjezy> jag med när nya episoder kommer
<dagon_> jag har skaffat säsong 1
<dagon_> har sett 2-3 avsnitt
<dagon_> gillar som fan
<putte> Såg hela OZ rätt nyss och SOA väntar jag på seriestart. :)
<maxjezy> ja vill ha mer futurama
<putte> säsongsstart
<dagon_> jag vill ha nya family guy
<dagon_> men de sänder inte förrän ikväll :(
<putte> Sopranos igen vore något, men 1h avsnitt är jobbiga
<gorgo> dagon_: det e ju natt
<gorgo> eller menar du söndagkväll?
<putte> Usa är väl efter
<gorgo> aha, du menar de sänder
<gorgo> klart alla serier kommer ju där
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> gorgo: söndag kväll ja
<gorgo> förstod det sen
<dagon_> och det var fan lögn att få upp korken på likören
<dagon_> tog ett glas cognac istället
<dagon_> konjak
<gorgo> hehe, vadådå?
<gorgo> så hårt kan den väl ej sitta?
<gorgo> jag ska nog inte dricka mer,, hehe
<dagon_> den satt som själve fan
<gorgo> mycket socker
<dagon_> ja
<gorgo> klibbar
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/maestro.jpg
<putte> haha
<dagon_> jag tänkte att vi behövde oss ett skratt :)
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> alltid niuce
<spacebug-> gäsp
<Philip5> amelia: nu får man säga god morgon :)
<Philip5> apropå ingenting
<Philip5> morgonstund har guld i mun
<cHarNe2> behöver hjälp med min ubuntu som kör 10.4
<cHarNe2> den kommer aldrig förbi diskkontrollen
<coobra> :o
<cHarNe2> och vanligtvis kör den utan kb och mus,
 * realubot knuffar upp dörren med sin kroppstyngd och ranglar in i kanalen.
 * realubot ruskar om kanalen. Vakna! Sitt inte och sov framför datorn!
<realubot> Det ser så dumt ut om det kommer in en nybörjare och alla sitter och sover. :|
<realubot> Det finns ju ett plugin till LibreOffice för att modda pdf-filer: "the PDF Import extension allows you to import and modify PDF documents. Results with 100% layout accuracy can be achieved with the "PDF/ODF hybrid file" format, which this extension also provides. A hybrid PDF/ODF file is a PDF file that contains an embedded ODF source file. Hybrid PDF/ODF files will be opened in LibreOffice as an ODF file without
<realubot> Det var ju en snubbe här igår som sökte efter ett program för det. Någon som har testat?
<realubot> Sola mindre, data mer.
<Creamz> :D
<lilleman72> realubot håller med
<dodel> vad är initrd och hur skapar man det? Är det bara att komprimera busybox till .gz format?
<gorgo>  funderar på o köra in alternate
<dodel> ingen som vet hur man skapar initrd av busybox och python?
<cahoot> får man fråga vad syftet med den kombinationen är?
<chees_> vart säkerhets kopigera man i chrome
<chees_> ????
<putte> Varför gör dom inte spotify kompitabelt med linux...
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> hur går det med linuxklienten de höll på med?
<cahoot> betalar man så funkar det
<cahoot> (med linux)
<putte> dagon_: Visste inte ens att dom höll på med en.
<putte> cahoot: Finns det en klient för linux om man har premium? :O
<cahoot> sen länge
<amelia> jag har kört linuxklienten sedan den släpptes och den funkar hur bra som helst, aldrig några problem. men eftersom att de inte har kodat klart reklam-delen för den så funkar den bara om man använder Unlimited eller Premium.
<dagon_> amelia: och nu kan det ju kvitta om de gör klart eller inte när de i princip bannar gratislyssning :>
<putte> Jaha, jag trodde inte det fanns överhuvudtaget, men där ser man.
<amelia> putte: http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<cahoot> dagon_: kostnad motsv 2 starköl/mån är för mkt?
<dagon_> starköl på krogen kanske
<cahoot> 4 hemma då
<amelia> putte: den är visserligen osupporterad, men är ju inte som att det spelar någon roll.
<amelia> dagon_: typ så.
<dagon_> cahoot: 2 starköl på systemet = 14kr
<amelia> cahoot: två? unlimited kostar väl bara 49 kr..
<dagon_> amelia: funkar unlimited?
<amelia> dagon_: med linuxklienten?
<dagon_> mm
<cahoot> hur som helst - knappast oöverstiglig kostnad
<amelia> dagon_: står så.
<amelia> dagon_: As we haven’t found a reliable way to display ads yet, this version is only available to Spotify Premium and Unlimited subscribers.
<dagon_> cahoot: är man arbetslös så är varenda utgift ett problem
<dagon_> amelia: då kanske man kan överväga unlimited :)
<amelia> jag kör premium, ser inte 100 kr / månad för så mycket musik jag orkar lyssna på som ett problem. långt mycket billigare än att köpa på något annat sätt.
<dagon_> men du har en inkomst
<dagon_> hade jag jobbat hade jag också kunnat betala 99kr/mån
<cahoot> dagon_: var det inte du som för ett par dagar sedan skrev om hur bra du mdde på rök och tramadol? gratis?
<dagon_> det var ett minne jag återgav
<dagon_> då gick csn till sånt
<amelia> dagon_: min bror som pluggar har råd med premium.. vet iofs inte vad man får som arbetslös, men där väl inte särskillt mycket mindre än man får om man pluggar.
<putte> Jag är arbetslös och får ingenting.
<dagon_> samma här
<kodein> jag fick inget när jag var arbetslös
 * x_link köpte precis Premium.
<x_link> Endast för att kunna lira det på mobilen. Börjat lyssna på lite musik medans jag jobbar via mobilen.
<amelia> jag fick iofs inte heller något när jag var arbetslös, men det var för att jag inte hade någon större lust att gå och be om några pengar heller så inte direkt något att gnälla om.
<putte> Finns väl något bidrag via arbetsförmedlingen på runt 3000:- om man lyckas få det.
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> om man lyckas
<x_link> Man kan få alfa-kassa eller vad det är.
<cahoot> ett jobb?
<x_link> En person som hade praktik på vårt bolag hade det via Arbetsförmedlingen tror jag.
<x_link> Hon fick 320:-/dagen.
<putte> Jo, alfa-kassa finns också.
<amelia> annars finns ju socialen t.ex.
<kodein> att arbetsförledningen finns är en bra anledning till att aldrig bli arbetslös
<putte> Kanske är detsamma som aktivitetsstöd?
<dagon_> socialen.. aldrig att jag sjunker till samhällets lägsta
<x_link> Men jag känner nog ingen som har fått jobb via arbetsförmedlningen.
<dagon_> inte jag heller
<putte> Hur räknas "jobba via arbetsförmedlingen"?
<kodein> nä, mitt jobb fixade jag helt utan deras inblandning.
<x_link> Just att ordna jobb har jag aldrig haft problem med.
<x_link> Vilket jag är väldigt glad över.
<kodein> men nu har man ju fast statligt jobb, och det finns ju fortfarande viss anställningstrygghet iom det. :)
<x_link> dagon_: Men borde inte vara så svår för dig att hitta ett jobb?
<x_link> kodein: Nice =)
<putte> kodein: :)
<dagon_> x_link: man kan ju tycka det :/
<amelia> men det är klart, vill man hellre sitta hemma utan pengar så är det ju ens eget beslut...
<kodein> om man kan lite java och vill knåpa med polopoly så har vi en tjänst ute på min avdelning nu: http://offentligajobb.se/Public/AssignmentView.aspx?AssignmentGuid=87dfbe2e-3814-4a0e-8727-207d1fa65169
<x_link> dagon_: Du kan ju mycket inom datadata =)
<amelia> personligen skulle jag hellre jobba på donken eller torka gamlinga i rumpan är att sitta hemma och glo.
<dagon_> jag sökte jobb som vaktmästare
<dagon_> inte ens det fick jag
<dagon_> lololol
<amelia> dagon_: om man får vara nyfiken. hur många jobb har du sökt i år?
<x_link> dagon_: Är bara slänga ut massa ansökningar.
<dagon_> amelia: i år? 12 kanske
<amelia> dagon_: oj, inte fler? jag har nog sökt fler jobb än dig då..
<dagon_> jag kan inte söka fler
<putte> Ett körkort så hade jobbmöjligheten ökat markant för en.
<dagon_> jag kan inte söka vad som helst var som helst
<amelia> dagon_: varför inte?
<dagon_> 1. jag vill inte flytta tvärs över landet
<x_link> dagon_: Du bor i Malmö, är lätt med jobb :D
<x_link> dagon_: Kan du tänka dig att jobba inom restaurang?
<dagon_> 2. jag tänker inte låta 120k gå till spillo
<dagon_> njae
<dagon_> som provsmakare :D
<x_link> Hehe
<dagon_> jag har sökt jobb som rörläggare nu :P
<putte> 120k gå till spillo? :O
<amelia> dagon_: var bor du? och vad kan du?
<dagon_> putte: csn-lån
<amelia> dagon_: alltså var kan du jobba och vad kan du jobba med?
<dagon_> amelia: mitt i skåne, data, trädgård, lite allt möjligt
<putte> dagon_: Jaha.
<amelia> dagon_: mitt i skåne som i?
<dagon_> kring helsingborg, landskrona
<amelia> ok, så alltså i princip funkar det med helsingborg, landskrona, lund och malmö då om man se till pendling och sådär.
<dagon_> inte malmö
<amelia> ok?
<amelia> varför inte malmö?
<amelia> vad kan du inom data?
<dagon_> jag tycker om att inte bli misshandlad och rånad
<putte> Haha, blir man det i Malmö?
<putte> Då ska jag inte åka dit.
<amelia> och då tycker du att malmö är ett problem men inte landskrona?!
<dagon_> amelia: jag tycker att landskrona är ett problem också :P
<amelia> dagon_: alltså, inte för att verka elak eller så.. men du är lite löjlig nu..
<cahoot> mycket slagsmål i rörbranschen?
<dagon_> ja, det är ju din uppfattning
<amelia> jo, jag har ju faktiskt bott i både landskrona, helsingborg och malmö
<amelia> och jag har varken blivit rånad eller misshandlad en enda gång.
<dagon_> då har du väl haft tur
<dagon_> eller varit ute medans det är ljust
 * putte har precis upptäckt twitter.
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> nä, spela lite poker kanske
<amelia> dagon_: jo, under de 20 åren jag bodde där var jag såklart bara ute mellan 11 och 15.. :P
<putte> Vem kommer och skalar potatisen?
<amelia> putte: prova med högtryckstvätten. :)
<putte> amelia: Har ingen. :(
<amelia> putte: synd, rätt effektivt annars. :D
<putte> amelia: PÃ¥ riktigt? :o
<amelia> putte: japp
<putte> Man lär sig något nytt varje dag sägs det. :)
<amelia> putte: ner med potatisen i en plastkorg av något slag (typ sån man kan sno på ica) och sen på med högtryckstvätten... gör sig dock bäst på färskpotatis, men funkar året om..
<cahoot> låter som en utomhusaktivitet
<amelia> definitivt
<cahoot> badrummet kanske går bra?
<putte> amelia: Hade jag faktiskt aldrig hört talas om.
<putte> Är badkaret en bra "plastkorg"?
<putte> om man ska göra mycket potatis dvs
<cahoot> testa
<putte> Jag har inget. :(
<putte> Per Moberg skalar tydligen med högtryck.
<spacebug-> så är han ju grym oxå ;)
<spacebug-> lite som chuck norris fast med mat hehe
<putte> haha
<putte> Forget about Chuck Norris, it's all about Per Moberg!
<spacebug-> ;)
<kodein> jag hörde nåt om ett morberg-magasin
<larsemil> maxjezy: piing
<larsemil> maxjezy: dagon_ Philip5 visst är det ni som håller på med 3d. Hur fet magi har ni? Jag är i behov av en animerad kortfilm av det lite enklare slaget...
<dagon_> inte så magisk
<dagon_> maxjezy kanske kan
<larsemil> dagon_: jag tror du kan. :D
<dagon_> har inte animerat än i blender :(
<dagon_> vad ska det vara för nåt?
<dodel> ingen som visste hur man skapade en initrd fil?
<cahoot> mkinitramfs?
<larsemil> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/mkinitrd.8.html
<cahoot> men vad tänkte du med busybox+python som initramfs?
<dodel> cahoot: Hmm, man måste väll ha något som man kan styra linux också?
<dodel> Jag har gjort en superminimal linux kärna på 1,14 mb och sen ska man ju ha busybox och python på det.
<larsemil> vad ska du göra med din initrd?
<dodel> larsemil: Den frågar efter initrd root typ
<larsemil> är inte det en setting i kerneln om den ska göra det eller inte?
<dodel> Kernel fungerar OK med microcore.gz initrd filen iallafall så kernel är inget fel på.
<dodel> larsemil: vad menar du?
<cahoot> initrd är en option inte ngt obligatoriskt
<dodel> Menar du att man kan General setup -> Initramfs source file(s)
<dodel> Man kan ju göra det båda hållen. Komplimera busybox och python i bzImage. Men nu gjorde jag inte det :P
<dodel> Så här ser mitt error ut, om jag inte har initrd filen http://pastebin.com/YMthfwtg
<cahoot> dodel: nånting som krävs för starten är kompilerat som modul och inte statiskt - stöd  för filsystemet ?
<larsemil> dodel: ja det är rätt setting i kerneln
<dodel> larsemil: Men kan man inte lägga in busybox och python i initrd filen?
<larsemil> men kan du inte bara lägga det rakt upp och ner på systemet du ska boota? eller måste du ha det i en initrd?
<dodel> Meningen är att jag bootar bzImage med syslinux, samtidigt så kräver syslinux någon root eller vad det nu heter. Jag tänker köra allt på ram. Ingen hårddisk,
<dodel> Frågan är hur man skapar en initrd fil som syslinux kan boota upp
<cahoot> vilket problem löder en initrd i det här sammanhanget?
<dodel> Eller jag kan ju komplimera ihop bzImage + busybox + python, men då måste dom vara i en initrd fil. Sen tror jag att det krävs ett init script också för att göra root
<cahoot> löser
<dodel> cahoot: det fungerade när jag använde en annan initrd fil från annat linuxdist.
<cahoot> vad fungerade? booten?
<cahoot> ...men glöm mig jag begriper nog inte vad du eftersträvar
<larsemil> jag menar, du har väl redan ett filsystem där kerneln ligger sparad
<dodel> larsemil: Jag vet inte. Jag bara behöver en initrd fil. Jag vet inte vad det ska vara där i heller. Söker för fullt på google men det står inget om vad som ska innehålla i initrd filen.
<arand> Initrd är vad jag har förstått ett minimalt filsystem som används som hållplats i bootsekvensen, jag antar att man skulle kunna använda det som ett fullt system om man ville...
<dodel> arand: Jo, men hur skapar man det?
<arand> dodel: update-initramfs I normala fall, troligtvis blir det lite knepigare om man ska göra egen...
<dodel> men hur blir det då med busybox och python?
<dodel> arand: Jag tänker göra en egen dist. Har skapat en bzImage och den fungerar OK med någon annan initrd fil t.ex. microcore linux. Men därför måste jag göra min egen.
<putte> Matkoma¡
<dagon_> najs
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> dodel ger inte upp
<dagon_> fast besluten om att göra en i286-dist
<dodel> Hallå. Hur höjer man så andra kan höra när jag talar i min mic?
<Haffe> Slå på mic boost.
<dodel> hur?
<Haffe> Starta en terminal.
<Haffe> skriva alsamixer
<maxjezy> larsemil: tjena, såg att du behövde kortfilm
<maxjezy> dagon_: kan
<maxjezy> och Philip5 med
<maxjezy> larsemil: finns det budget annars blir det lite si å så kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> dagon_ behöver redbull och kanelgifflar
<Haffe> Hahahaa.
<maxjezy> godmorgon allesammans btw
<maxjezy> jag har sovit sen kl 15
<maxjezy> dock gick ja upp 9
<maxjezy> så det jämnar ut sig bra
<Haffe> Känns det bra?
<maxjezy> japp
<Haffe> Ok.
<maxjezy> lite trocadero på detta så
<Haffe> :)
<dodel> Nu hittade jag en sak! mkinitramfs -o filnamn kernelversion
<speedxco1e> nån som vet om man kan få du att räkna ut storleken på filer som är yngre än säg.. 1år
<dodel> du
<dodel> speedxcole: du filnamn
<Haffe> Du vill väl först använda sort
<Haffe> Därefter pipea resultetat till du
<dagon_> maxjezy: sitter du och marknadsför mig? :P
<speedxco1e> Haffe: find?
<maxjezy> dagon_: japp
<dodel> vad ska initramfs inehålla?
<delhage> choklad
<dagon_> delhage: hahaha
<dagon_> :/win 11
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> MY BAD
<Philip5> dodel: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs
<dodel> Tackar. Tror jag ska använda initramfs istället för initrd då mkinitramfs finns på ubuntu
<K350> hur tar man en screendump via terminalen i kubuntu?
<Haffe> scrot
<K350> Nafallo: Tack!:-)
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> stackars Haffe
<peppis> Någon som vet någon bra musik spelar som funkar på ubuntu?
<cahoot> innebär frågan att du provat något som inte fungerar som  förväntat?
<dagon_> peppis: moc
<whuffor> Jag använder mpd för att dela ut musik
<whuffor> Jag kan sen spela upp musiken med en klient, eller via nätverket, över hela internätet
<peppis> dagon_: jag har inte testat någon, utan är itunes användare på min win burk
<whuffor> http://80.216.18.47:8000/ <--- på den adressen strömmar min musik just nu.
<Markslap> Betalar du STIM?
<whuffor> Nope
<virtuald> SAMI?
<whuffor> Stim kan inte ta betalt för Mahlers musik :)
<virtuald> :>
<dagon_> peppis: då är nog rhythmbox något för dig
<putte> Spelar inte rhythmbox upp musik?
<whuffor> exaile, banshee, songbird är andra spelare
<realubot> putte: Rhythmbox är ju standard i Ubuntu.
<peppis> dagon_: ok,får leta reda på den
<whuffor> amarok är väl standard för kubuntuanvändare
<Hoxx> banshee kommer väl som standard i 11.04?
<putte> realubot: Ja, spelar den inte upp musik?
<Hoxx> banshee gillar jag
<realubot> putte: Jo, men jag skickade fel. Skulle skicka till peppis.
<realubot> peppis:
<putte> realubot: Även den bästa gör fel. :D
<realubot> Hoxx: Ja. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/banshee-becomes-ubuntu-11-04-default-music-player/
<virtuald> har börjat använda banshee (i 10.04), gillar också den :)
<peppis> realubot: kollar lite närmare på den imorn
<Philip5> vad har varit default förrut då? rhythmbox?
<Philip5> nackdelen med banshee är att det använder mono som jag inte gillar riktigt
<realubot> Vad är mono?
<einand> mono är .net för alternativa plattformar
<Philip5> mono är ett fritt .net
<einand> inte fritt
<einand> men för andra plattformar än windows
<delhage> stereo är bättre
<einand> fungerar på linux, android och ett gäng bsd plattformar
<einand> Beror på
<Philip5> vad är det som inte är fritt med mono?
<delhage> lite luddigt med patent
<Philip5> mono är som typ mysql att man kan köra det fritt eller ofritt
<einand> innehåller patent ägda av microsoft
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Där ser man.
<Philip5> även de komponenter som MS är delaktiga i är fria under MS-PL som är microsofts egen open source license
<Philip5> finns även komponenter med en del andra fri licensformer
<einand> finns ju komponenter MS stämmer anddra använare av, därför novell ingick sammarbetet
<einand> för att inte behöva oroa sig
<einand> så jag skulle inte vilja tro att mono är säkert att använda
<Philip5> här finns en visserligen 2 år gammal artikel som är kort men intressant om MS-PL: http://www.cmswire.com/cms/web-development/taking-a-closer-look-at-microsofts-mspl-open-source-license-004248.php
<Philip5> woohooo! mr kde is in da house! :D
<gorgo> ;)
<Philip5> :P
<gorgo> kollar film på tv4film :D
<gorgo> var någon gammal sak
<Philip5> nått kul?
<gorgo> I skuggan av ett brott
<Nafallo> K350; sls
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: +1
<Nafallo> 15 sekunder for sent
<x_link> Nafallo: Nej?
<x_link> 00:00-dansen
<x_link> Inte 00:00:00-dansen
<Nafallo> eller iofs. det var ju bara fyra nollor...
<x_link> Nafallo: Just precis ;D
<x_link> Philip5: Tacktack!
<Nafallo> omnomnomnom
<Nafallo> (sammanhang pa twitter/facebook etc..)
<Nafallo> hrm
<x_link> =)
<amelia> *suck*
<x_link> amelia: Irriterad? =/
<gorgo> hihi
<Linda^> fnisslol
<Linda^> Vad skrattar vi åt? :(
<gorgo> vet inte
<gorgo> hihihihihihihihihihihihihihhihihihihihihihihihihhihihihihi
<gorgo> hum
<gorgo> blev inte varannan
<gorgo> :(
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> du är dålig :(
<gorgo> jo vet
<gorgo> jag är en badman
<gorgo> mycket hemsk en
<gorgo> akta er
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-09
<realubot> Eller kommer alla USB3.0-grejer vara anpassade för att kunna käras i half duplex m.m.?
<realubot> *köras
<Kraw> Blir nog R3.
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> "The beauty of USB 3.0 is its backward compatibility with USB 2.0; you need a new cable and new host adapter (or, one of the Asus or Gigabyte motherboards that supports USB 3.0) to achieve USB 3.0, but you can still use the device on a USB 2.0 port and achieve typical USB 2.0 performance. "
<realubot> Det är kanske så dom menar.
<spacebug-> realubot: kolalde på min eeebox nu. Det sitter två blå portar i fram som nog ska va USB 3.0 och kollar man in i dom med ficklampa så ser det faktiskt ut som det är uppdelat i slutet av kontakten så förutom de vanliga fyra stiften så sitter det fem stift lite nedsjuknt under de
<spacebug-> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0f01yu-_QXc/SmfasEUVUgI/AAAAAAAAAHA/zj-NiUF9nFY/s1600/Asus-usb3-mb1.jpg
<spacebug-> http://www.yinfor.com/blog/archives/images/USB-3-0-Sees-Implementation-Before-Official-Schedule-2.jpg  där syns det bra
<realubot> Hur tar man reda på hur många W som datorn maximalt behöver av nätaggets kapacité?
<realubot> spacebug-: Har du kollat med datorns specs?
<spacebug-> bra fråga. En del enheter väl man väl ungefär
<realubot> Det måste ju stå.
<spacebug-> realubot: ang usb-portarna?
<realubot> Ja.
<spacebug-> läst nått om det men vet inte va det va
<realubot> Det där med W vet jag inte hur man kollar upp.
<spacebug-> kan kollar mer exakt
<realubot> Jag sitter och kollar lite på helt passiva nätagg.
<realubot> Problemet är (bortsett från kostnaden) att dom fixar max 460W.
<spacebug-> realubot: http://www.dustinhome.se/asus-eeebox-1501p-18-2gb-250-ion2-no-os-black/product/5010470734
<realubot> Jag har ett på 500W no och det rullar på utan problem men av princip så vill man ju kunna ha koll på om ett nätagg på x W räcker.
<realubot> *nu
<CasperN> man kopplar in en multimeter
<realubot> spacebug-: USB 3.0-anslutning 2 st
<realubot> CasperN: Var kopplar man in den?
<CasperN> jadu, det vet jag inte, jag är ingen elektriker
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> lite svårt med multimeter ;)
<spacebug-> klippa lite kablar så kan du säkert få ut ungefärliga värden för externa interna enheter om du fattar
<spacebug-> men kort och sånt är ju värre
<spacebug-> tex grafikkort mm
<spacebug-> vad du kan göra dock är väl att sätta en sån effektmätare i vägguttaget och se va den drar nu
<spacebug-> men då är ju skiten lixom renda ihopsatt
<CasperN> ja, billiga energimätare finns ju
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, men frågan är om allt som dras ur vägguttaget går in i datordelarna eller "slänger" nätagget el som inte går åt till delarna?
<realubot> Det kanske är enklast.
<CasperN> fast har man en svindyr multimeter så går det väl att mäta från väggutaget till nätagget?
<realubot> En energimätare i vägguttaget och se hur många W man landar på.
<realubot> Risken är ju att nätagget drar 600W konstant om det är ett 600W nätagg men att det inte skjuter in det i delarna.
<spacebug-> realubot: ett nätagg / transormator som inte är belastad ska inte dra nått eller iaf försummbart
<realubot> Det låter dock väldigt energiineffektivt.
<spacebug-> jag har en sån
<CasperN> det drar inte 600 watt hela tiden nej
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, jag tänkte väl det.
<CasperN> det skulle bli mycket dyrt
<spacebug-> min laptop drog tex 30W vid idle och ca 50-60 vid hög belastning
<realubot> Annars ligger ju nätagget och drar max konstant och det låter ju knäppt.
<realubot> Då säger vi det då. Att det bästa sättet är att köpa en energimätare på Clabbe eller något.
<Kraw> 500W bör ju räcka för mig realubot?
<realubot> Kraw: Ja.
<Kraw> Vad bra
<Kraw> realubot: Ändå funderar jag på att struna i Windows och köra 1TB på Linux sen köpa SSD och dela upp det.
<realubot> Det står ju hur många W delarna drar på specsen också så det kanske går att lägga ihop för att kontrollera innan köp. Om det är så enkelt att man plussar.
<realubot> Det är ju lite svårt att mäta med energimätare i vägguttaget innan datorn är byggd.
<realubot> Kraw: Eller så kör du Windows som värd och Linux som gäst i en virtuell miljö.
<realubot> Dock kommer du kanske inte kunna köra Ubuntus Unity med 3d-effekter då men men...
<spacebug-> läser man på tex dustinhome så ser man att en mekanisk disk ligger på ca 8-12 W vid drift
<realubot> Det ska gå att räkna ut W som dator behöver men sajten ligger nere nu: extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
<realubot> Det länkas till den sajten lite här och var.
<realubot> spacebug-: Exakt. Jag menar det. Det står i specsen och det kanske är så enkelt att man bara adderar W rakt av.
<realubot> För alla delar.
<realubot> Och så får man ju ha lite säkerhetsmarginal.
<realubot> Kraw: Det är bara att börja addera alla W på dina delar och se vad det blir då. :)
<realubot> Så ser du om 500W räcker.
<Kraw> Eh, kan aldrig bli 500W. Tror runt 200W MAX.
<spacebug-> kollar man grafikkort så står det i spec "rekommenderat nätagg 600W" på en del 500W osv
<realubot> Kraw: Du klarar dig på 500W nu men frågan är vad ett grafikkort i prisklassen 1000 kr drar?
<realubot> Kraw: Jag tänker på om du i framtiden uppgraderar med ett graffekort.
<Kraw> realubot: Då räknar jag ihop, orkar inte göra det nu.:P
<realubot> Kraw: Du kan ju trösta dig med att du ger ca 5000 kr för ditt bygge (exkl. skärm) och här är ett bygge med samma prolle för 9 papp: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1517081/inet-vox-i5-define
<realubot> Dock ingår Win 7 då.
<realubot> I det bygget sitter ett nätagg på 450W.
<spacebug-> corsair tx650 har jag i min låda
<spacebug-> kostade då 759+moms
<spacebug-> typ två år sen
<realubot> Mm.
<spacebug-> http://www.dustinhome.se/corsair-tx-650w-v2-natdel-atx12v-23-eps12v/product/5010586850?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa typ nyare variant
<Kraw> Ha, kass dator:P
<realubot> Om man köper ett grafikkort för 1000-2000 kr så brukar rekommenderad nätdelsstyrka vara 500W.
<realubot> Över 2000 kr så rekommenderar Inet minst 550W.
<realubot> Mellan tummen och pekfingret.
<Kraw> realubot: Lär aldrig köpa ett grafikkort för så mycket, tror mitt grafikkort kommer vara runt 1600kr.
<Kraw> Jag har faktiskt mycket att köpa: Graffikort, SSD, Fläkt(ar) och skärm.
<spacebug-> jag har ett nvidia med passiv kylning ;)
<Kraw> Grafikkort: 1500kr - Fläktar: 500kr - SSD: 1200kr - Skärm: 1000-2000kr = 4000kr.
<realubot> Kraw: Aja, tänk på det när du köper ett graffekort i.a.f. Det står rekommenderad nätstyrka för kortet. Du har ett nätagg på 500W.
<realubot> Det räcker ganska långt.
<realubot> spacebug-: Passiv kylning is the shit.
<realubot> Det är därför jag kollar på helt passivt kylda nätagg.
<realubot> Problemet är att dom kostar 1000-1500 kr för 400-460W.
<realubot> Det är dyrt.
<realubot> Passivt kyld PSU, kylfläns till CPU och ssd. Då borde datorn vara knäpptyst.
<realubot> Jag tror det går att kyla en i5/i7 med enbart kylfläns va?
<spacebug-> här hittade jag hela orden för min datorn  för snart två år sen ;)  http://spacebug.se/filer/order.png
<realubot> Det är ingen dålig kylfläns på det här bygget: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.408464/sa-bygger-du-en-passivt-kyld-dator---nofen-a40
<Kraw> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409213/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-560-1024mb-oc - PÃ¥ det rekommderar dom 550W.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> Kan man ha minus grader i sin dator? Isåfall ska jag göra det
<Kraw> Tänk o ha så mycket fläktar så man får minus grader i sin dator, det måste ju gå?
<spacebug-> inte bara fläktar kanske men hehe
<spacebug-> vet inte vad alla enheter tycker om det heller
<Kraw> Om man bara har fläktar bör man ju KUNNA komma ner till 0-10 grader?
<realubot> Kraw: Temp. är bara intressant om den blir för hög.
<realubot> Kraw: Jag tror ditt system klarar sig utmärkt med fläkten som följer med prollen, chassifläktanra som följer med chassit och fläkten i nätagget.
<realubot> Jag tror inte du behöver köpa en enda extra fläkt för att ha en vettig temp i systemet.
<spacebug-> jag har 25 grader i rummet, moderkortet säger 44 grader och CPU med 100% belastning ligger på 60 grder
<Kraw> realubot: Aha, då sparar jag 500kr.
<realubot> Jag har noll koll på min dators temp. :S
<spacebug-> sensors ;)
<Kraw> Tror faktiskt jag inhandlar Grafikkort först, sen SSD och sist skärm.
<spacebug-> visar cpu-temp med conky
<spacebug-> http://spacebug.se/filer/desktop.png  ;)
<realubot> Kraw: Du får benchmarka ditt system och se vad det går för i Win resp. Linux.
<realubot> Så ser du om du behöver ett nytt graffekort också. Men kom ihåg att kontrollera noga att kortet fungerar i Linux.
<Kraw> realubot: Tror jag kommer ha Linux på 1TB disken imorgon, spacebug-'s bild fick mig att sakna Linux :/
<spacebug-> =)
<Kraw> spacebug-: Din cleantime på spacebug.se gjorde mig förvirrad.
<spacebug-> jaså?
<spacebug-> va det är eller hur det fungerar?
<Kraw> Det var inget, jag som tänkte fel.
<Kraw> Den fungerar som den ska och jag vet vad den är för något :)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Kraw> Skrivit koden själv?
<spacebug-> ja
<Kraw> Till hemsidan d.v.s.
<spacebug-> först som bashscript sen som C
<spacebug-> jah hemsidan
<spacebug-> ja
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok, då ska vi se sensors...
<Kraw> Okej, bra faktiskt :)
<spacebug-> Kraw: jag har inte fått någon grafisk läggning direkt hehe men det funkar
<realubot> in5:         +0.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM
<realubot> Varför ALARM?
<Kraw> spacebug-: Skulle vilja ha hjälp av dig senare med lite kod som du använder på din hemsida.
<spacebug-> Kraw: ok
<Kraw> Jag har _ALDRIG_ fått det att lyckats..
<realubot> Fan 1240 rpm.
<realubot> Vilken fan är det? CPU?
<realubot> fan1
<realubot> Hur ska jag veta vilken det är?
<Kraw> Jag brukade köra index.php?p=<namn>, dock vill jag ha som du t.e.x /cleantime.
<realubot> Det är nog systemläkten.
<realubot> The one and only.
<spacebug-> realubot: kör sensors configgrejen och kolla sen under /etc/sensors3.conf
<realubot> 43-44 grader Celcius. Det måste vara systemtemp.
<realubot> PSU fan.
<realubot> fan1
<realubot> :S
<realubot> Jag kanske måste starta om systemet för att få rätt värden.
<spacebug-> Kraw: i min /etc/apache2/sites-available/default har jag lagt till alias enligt http://pastebin.com/daWb6Jvq
<realubot> Det verkar inte fungera med init-tools-grejen för att ladda modulerna.
<Kraw> Är det så enkelt? Jag fick för mig att börja pyssla med massor utav saker.
<Kraw> Tackar spacebug-
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är fördelen med att lägga in alias och att föra en rewrite i .htaccess?
<realubot> Eller lägga in en suymlink i /var/www som vanligt?
<realubot> *symlink
<spacebug-> Kraw: så här ser cleantime.html ut http://pastebin.com/4uxBuja9 och här är mer info http://pastebin.com/ZjFPJuwc ;)
<Kraw> Det var det jag försökte, d.v.s i .htaccess.
<Kraw> Det är ingen större skillnad det är det.
<spacebug-> realubot: cgi-script måste väl ligga i cg-bin-katalogen och symlinkgs vet jag inte om servern fattar så
<Kraw> spacebug-: Aha, du använda javascript. Trodde du körde php script.
<spacebug-> Kraw: det är bara till klockan där ovanför
<spacebug-> snodd kod
<Kraw> :)
<spacebug-> själv cleantime-grejen är ett eget program i C
<Kraw> Aha, okej.
<Kraw> Bara jag som läser på Sweclockers dagligen?
<spacebug-> jag läser det de skriver på sin twitter
<Kraw> Jag sitter och uppdatera hela tiden, sen jag började med datorbygget väcktes mitt intresse för hårddvara ännu mer!
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> sen jag installerde linux -97 eller så så har jag inte hängt med i hårdvaruutveckling längre
<spacebug-> har lixom aldrig behövt det bästa då
<spacebug-> spelar ju inte heller så
<Kraw> :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag tror servern fattar symlinks. Jag har för mig att jag har testat det.
<realubot> Hårdvara är kul men det är ju det att man har inte så mycket användning av kunskapen mellan byggena.
<realubot> Jag byggde min dator för flera år sedan och den duger fint än.
<realubot> Jag prioriterar att lära mig Linux och programmering istället för att hänga med i hårdvaru-racet.
<spacebug-> realubot: japp det gjorde den
<Kraw> realubot: Jag vill prioritera mycket faktiskt.
<Kraw> Linux, Programmering, Webbutveckling, HÃ¥rdvara och spel.
<spacebug-> realubot: dock med symlinks så gäller dom ju för alla servrar. Jag har ju spacebug.se både med och utan ssl och med configfiler kan man ställa in så vissa länkar bara funkar med tex ssl osv. Nu har jag inte så ändå så det spelar mindre roll i mitt fall men..
<Kraw> spacebug-: Hostar du servern sjäv?
<Kraw> själv*
<Kraw> Funderar faktiskt på att inskaffa mig en server, dock är det långt borta.
<spacebug-> ja det är datorn brevid mig hehe gamla P4 som agerar webserver och en eggdrop på ett annat nät
<Kraw> Vore kul o bygga ihop en server sen köpa server plats hos någon och ställa datorn där.
<spacebug-> men min ftp-server ligger på min desktopburk för det är ändå där alla filer ligger
<spacebug-> så det är lite inkonsekvent ;)
<Kraw> :)
<spacebug-> vad har jag mer.. jo subsonic-servern ligger ju även på desktopburken
<Kraw> :)
<Kraw> Du har lite bättre internet än mig verkar det som, klarar att surfa och sitta på irc.:)
<spacebug-> jag har fiber 100/10
<Kraw> Så fint, jag vill ha egen lägenhet med 100/100 sen ska jag förändra internet.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> Skulle jag ha ADSL/FIBER skulle jag bara sitta o spela så det är nog bra att jag inte har det.
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> jag köpte ett xbox för typ två år sen oxå för att spela och fördriva tiden med.. nästan aldrig använt :/
<Kraw> Jag gjorde likdant, klarde ut MW2 sedan slutade jag spela och sålde det.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> realubot: Vad var det du sa angående mitt nätverkskort i Linux?
<realubot> Kraw: Att man måste installera drivrutinen från Realteks sajt alt blacklista moduler eller något för att få det att fungera ordentligt.
<realubot> Jag vet inte säkert. Men det är någon bugg i Linux men det ska tydligen gå att komma runt.
<Kraw> realubot: Jag kommer ha 3G modem troligen, därför jag kommer ha Kubuntu.
<realubot> spacebug-: Har du användning för 100/10?
<realubot> Jag har också 100/10 men funderar på att gå ner till 10/2 eller vad det är BBB har.
<realubot> Kraw: Det med närverkskortet är ett problem om du kör på TP-kabel.
<realubot> Kraw: Har du tagit med i beräkningarna att 3G har trafikgränser?
<realubot> Det är lite tråkigt om hastigheten stryps efter x GB.
<spacebug-> realubot: behöv vet jag inte men det är gött att tanka ner så snabbt och med ftp-server och subsonic-server och torrents så är det gött med 10 upp
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo jo.
<Kraw> realubot: Jo, jag vet :(
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag fick rabatt av Bredbandsbolaget första 6 månaderna så det blir inte så dyrt första året men dom räknar ju med att jag fortsätter med 100 Mbit/s,
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är värt det.
<realubot> Kraw: Varför ska ni ha 3g då?
<realubot> För att ha med er på stan?
<Kraw> Vi bor i skogen så får inte ut ADSL/Fiber.
<Kraw> Du förstår inte hur arg jag är över det.
<realubot> ADSL har ni väl genom telefonjacket?
<realubot> Kraw: Eller är det så långt ut på vischan?
<realubot> Kraw: Om du bor på vischan så är det viktigt att ni väljer ett 3g med god täckning där ni bor.
<Kraw> Det roliga är att 1mil ifrån oss är det Fiber och 5km åt andra hållet är det ADSl.
<realubot> Kraw: Vad använder du för Internet nu då?
<Kraw> 3G via router.
<realubot> Kraw: Flytta huset!
<Kraw> =)
<realubot> Flytta inte från huset utan flytta huset.
<realubot> Kraw: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Kraw: Har du märkt av någon trafikgräns då?
<Kraw> Ja, tror fan inte jag blir arg.
<realubot> Jag trodde att det räckte med att ha telefonlinje för att få ADSL.
<realubot> Kraw: Ok.
<Kraw> Det första jag ska göra när jag får min dator är att blockera alla eventuellt strypa deras hastighet så jag får allting o dom får ingenting = Internet räcker längre.
<realubot> Den enda fördelen är att man använder Internet vettigare när man inte får kolla webbtv.
<realubot> Det blir till att läsa på Wikipedia m.m. istället.
<Kraw> 90% Krawlezt - 10% familjen, rättvist tycker jag.
<Kraw> realubot: Frågan är hur jag ska komma in i routern då min mor har bytt lösenord då jag gjorde det förra gången.
<Kraw> Ska nog sätta datorn på bruteforce
<realubot> Kraw: Varför har hon stängt ute dig från routern?
<realubot> Kraw: Är det hon som sätter trafikgränsen i routern? Jag trodde det var internetleverantören?
<Kraw> realubot: Det är IPS'en. Hon böt lösenord för att hon grinade över att hon och resten utav familjen fick 1kb/s och jag 49kb/s.
<Kraw> Jag tyckte det var en bra deal.
<realubot> Kraw: Det enklaste sättet är kanske att lägga in en keylogger på din morsas dator och sedan be henne kontrollera en inställning i routern för du tycker att det är något som fungerar dåligt med din dator och routern. ;)
<Kraw> realubot: Kom på att jag inte behöver komma in där, får en 3G sticka in i datorN
<realubot> Kraw: Nej. Jag rekommenderar inte på allvar att lägga in en keylogger på din mammas dator.
<realubot> Det blir kanske lite dålig stämning i familjen om du blir påkommen.
<Kraw> Det har jag redan gjort, fick som straff att formatera den.
<Kraw> Been there done that.
<realubot> Din morsa sponsrar ju trots allt ditt datorbygge.
<realubot> Kraw: Det var ett snällt straff.
<Kraw> realubot: Nej för jag fick göra om det igen efter det.
<Kraw> Jag "råkade" formatera till Ubuntu, hon ville ha Windows.
<realubot> Hehe.
<realubot> Du skulle lagt in Ubuntu med Windwos 7 tema.
<realubot> Det hade varit intressant att se om hon hade märkt något.
<Kraw> Det roligaste var när jag sniffade nätverket och fixade så jag kunde maila med mina egna lärare och sjukskrev mig i själv i skolan 1vecka.
<Kraw> Sen blev det ett jävla liv, det gör jag fan inte om.
<realubot> Kraw: Typ något åt det här hållet: http://www.zxeen.com/2011/03/how-to-download-install-windows-7-theme-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Kraw> Haha, det ska jag göra nästa gång :)
<Kraw> Jag har vart väldigt bussig framför datorn kommer jag på, tror det är därför hon vill sponsra mitt datorbygge så jag slipper använda en av hennes laptops.
<realubot> Kraw: Om du bara får ihop den här datorn så ska du se att du har ett bygge som håller i flera år.
<realubot> Kraw: Det är en nice maskin vi har plockat ihop.
<realubot> Det är bra att du tog i5 2500K-prollen och inte en i3.
<realubot> Det kommer du vinna på i längden.
<Kraw> Tror så jag med, nu hoppas jag att bygget går som det ska.
<Kraw> Annars ska vi se hur snabbt datorn flyger.
<realubot> Jag hade själv köpt något liknande om jag hade haft pengar och behov av en ny dator.
<Kraw> Mjo, realubot. Det roligaste var ett grafikkortet kostar 200kr.
<Kraw> Vi får se hur bra det är :)
<realubot> Jag tycker inte du ska ta ett grafikkort för 200 kr.
<realubot> Strunta i det.
<realubot> Det är inte bättre än Intel Graphics HD 3000 som du får i moderkortet/CPU.
<Kraw> realubot: Det är grafikkortet i5an har (Intel Graphic 3000), det kostar runt 250kr :)
<Kraw> Det var det jag menade.
<Kraw> 250-400kr kostar det.
<realubot> Kraw: Hur vet du det? Går det att köpa löst? :S
<lag^> Men sover ni inte?
<realubot> Jag trodde det bara fanns i CPU.
<realubot> lag^: Nej.
<realubot> lag^: Sover gör man på dagarna.
<Kraw> Nej, men hittade någon uppgradering utav den och den kostade runt 500kr och sedan sa dom på Sweclockers den prissumman så antog det.
<Kraw> realubot: Förövrigt, jag har JÄTTE många dvd/cd enheter dock vet jag inte om dom är från datorer men kan man sätta in en i datorn?
<realubot> lag^: Nä. Det gör man inte men jag har vänt på dygnet.
<lag^> realubot: Och folk som tycker att jag är knäpp som har den inställningen.
<Kraw> lag^: Nej, överskattat.
<realubot> lag^: Är du grym på sysadmin nu då?
<lag^> jaha, du med alltså.
<lag^> realubot: jag är awesome!
<realubot> lag^: Du borde ju ha lärt dig en hel del nu.
<lag^> Kraw: Småpojkar som du bör väl sova :P
<lag^> realubot: Har ju bara läst linux en termin
<Kraw> lag^: Tyst nu, jag vet att jag ska upp tidigt.
<realubot> Kraw: Jag tror moderkortet har en IDE-port och då fungerar gamla CD/DVD.
<lag^> Kraw: :(
<Kraw> Perfekt! Då hämtar jag en sådan.
<realubot> Kraw: Du får kolla på moderkortets specs och se om du har en sådan port men jag tror det finns 1 st.
<Kraw> realubot: Tror jag med, ska kika nu.
<realubot> Kraw: Och på 1 IDE så har du master/slave så du kan koppla in två CD/DVD.
<Kraw> realubot: Det jag är rädd för är att mitt moderkort eller något annat ur bygget tar slut för det finns MAX 2st kvar av det jag ska köpa så ska ställa klockan och boka imorgon bitti.
<realubot> lag^: Du har väl läst 1 år snart?
<realubot> lag^: Jag är ledsen men jag har dålig koll på dina studier.
<realubot> Kraw: Du kanske kan boka nu?
<Kraw> Klockan 4a på natten?
<realubot> Kraw: Om du väljer att betala/hämta i butik.
<Kraw> Det går inte
<realubot> Kraw: Ok, jag tror att det går.
<Kraw> Man kan inte göra så, man kan hämta ut där eller beställa.
<Kraw> Jag ska dock ringa o boka.
<Kraw> Jag ringer dom nu o lämnar meddelande!
<realubot> Kraw: Ring när dom öppnar.
<Kraw> Då är jag inte ens vaken -.^
<Kraw> Eller måste jag upp så tidigt?
<realubot> Kraw: Nej.
<realubot> Det tror jag inte.
<realubot> Kraw: Jag tror inte att dom säljer 2 moderkort imorgon.
<realubot> Men man vet ju aldrig...
<Kraw> 12-16 - 1H bussresa, 1h yra omkring i Uppsala = Åka 11?
<Kraw> NEJ DOM DRIVER MED MIG, jag fåt inte åka i Uppsala.
<realubot> Kraw: Ring och kontrollera att dom har allt inne och säg till dom att lägga undan delarna i ditt namn.
<realubot> Kraw: Vem driver med dig?
<Kraw> realubot: Jag har SL och i Uppsala använder dom UL så jag kan inte åka komunallt, då måste jag åka bil så måste upp tidigt för att tjata på mor.
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Eller så bestället du via nätet så får du på postens utlämningsställe.
<Kraw> Jag orkar inte vänta
<realubot> Mot postförskott så betalar ni när ni hämtar på postens utlämningsställe.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Kraw: Du får ta det lugnt. Du ska ju bygga datorn också.
<Kraw> Ja men det har gått för långt, hämtar jag den inte nu kommer jag glömma bort det och hämta den någon gång i maj.
<realubot> Kraw: Det är väldigt viktigt att du monterar processorn på rätt sätt på moderkortet. Gör du fel så skadar du moderkortet/processorn och då har du slängt pengarna i sjön.
<lag^> realubot: Ja, men den här terminen har jag haft praktik och ciscokurs
<realubot> lag^: Lärde du dig mycket på praktiken då?
<lag^> definera mycket :P
<realubot> lag^: Cisco-kurs är väl viktigt för en sysadmin också?
<Kraw> realubot: Mjo, har kikat på olika guider så ska ta det väldigt lugnt imorgon.
<lag^> fast ska jag fokusera på cisco så blir jag ju nätverkstekniker snarare än linuxadmin
<realubot> lag^: Vad fick du göra på praktiken?
<lag^> realubot: installera och testa spacewalk
<realubot> Googles grej.
<Kraw> Linuxadmin går före nätverkstekninker.
<realubot> Eller vad är Spacewalk?
<lag^> realubot: vet du vad redhat network satellite är?
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> http://spacewalk.redhat.com/
<realubot> lag^: Nope.
<lag^> Grattis realubot , du kan googla :)
<lag^> så nu får du läsa :P
<Kraw> Systemutvecklare, Linuxadmin, Webbutvecklare, Teknisk support sen allting annat.
<Kraw> I den ordning vill jag ha mitt jobb.
<lag^> Kraw: Det är väl en smaksak. Vilken tur att du och jag inte funkar lika :) Då skulle jag ta alla dina jobb :P
<Kraw> lag^: Haha! Vad utbildar du dig till? :)
<lag^> Kraw: System och nätverkstekniker
<Kraw> Systemtekniker låter också roligt
<realubot> lag^: Ok.
<Kraw> Bara jag får jobba med Linux/Webbutveckling/Programmering/Hårdvara/Mjukvara, är jag nöjd.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig sett spacewalk förut.
<realubot> Det viktigaste är väl att arbete i ett intressant projekt/företag och inte att jobba som det ena eller det andra.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte om i.a.f. ett jobb är sysadmin eller programmering. Det är mer intressant vad det är för företag och vilka framtidsutsikter som finns.
<Kraw> Det viktigaste är att man får jobba, vilket jag inte får så därför sitter jag hemma.
<realubot> Kraw: Det finns ju jobb bara man är tillräckligt duktig.
<Kraw> Ge mig ett exempel.
<realubot> lag^: Tror du att ett jobb som det du höll på med på praktiken är roligt då?
<realubot> Kraw: PÃ¥ vad?
<Kraw> Jobb som jag skulle kunna jobba som.
<realubot> Jag tror att du får ett jobb förr eller senare om du bara är tillräckligt duktig på datorkommunikation, Linux, skriting, MySQL e.t.c.
<Kraw> Ja, men det finns inget jobb om man är under 18år. Det som är det tråkiga.
<Kraw> Får fixa falsk legg, för att jobba. Det låter bara sjukt :)
<realubot> Lär dig 1. Linux 2. HTML 3. CSS 4. bash 5. PHP 6. Java så får du nog ett jobb på ett eller annat sätt.
<realubot> + MySQL.
<lag^> realubot: Nej. Att jobba med ett enda program är ju inte så lockande.
<realubot> Kraw: Hur gammal är du nu, 16?
<Kraw> realubot: Mhm.
<Kraw> Behöver slipa: Bash/PHP/MySQL sen har jag allt det där.
<realubot> lag^: Jag menar mer om du ser till vad dom andra gjorde? Eller jobbade dom också bara med det programmet?
<Kraw> Java struntar jag i, för avancerat.
<lag^> realubot: Jaha, nej det dom gjorde verkade mer givande och intressant
<realubot> Kraw: Ta det lugnt. Du har ju massor av år på dig. Varför stressa?
<realubot> Kraw: Du kommer jobba till du är 75.
<lag^> Kraw: Ja! Stay a kid as long as you can!
<Kraw> realubot: Du inser inte hur panik man får av att skriva kod hemma hela dagarna.
<realubot> Lägg några år i lugn och ro på att lära dig saker ordentligt.
<lag^> Du behöver inte jobba än!
<Kraw> lag^: Blir bara dummmare med åren ;)
<lag^> Passa på att lära dig massa grejjer medan du fortfarande vill och kan :)
<lag^> sen kan du jobba
<lag^> så du slipper plugga när du är 30, som jag :P
<realubot> Exakt.
<Kraw> Roligt o se vilka kunskaper jag har om jag sitter kvar här i 2år till.
<realubot> Kraw: Det finns ingen mening med att skaffa sig ett jobb när man är 16 bast.
<spacebug-> har ni inte lagt er än
<Kraw> Proffs på Linux/PHP/MySQL/CSS/HTML/
<realubot> Lägg 4-9 år på att skaffa dig kompetens.
<realubot> plugga hemma, på universitet, på YH you name it.
<Kraw> Ge mig 2Ã¥r.
<realubot> Jag ger dig 9 år.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> Ska slipa Linux/PHP/MySQL/Bash/C på 2år, sen jävlar.
<realubot> Efter 9 år av seriös inlärning så är du ett HTML/CSS/PHP/MySQL/Bash/Linux-proffs.
<realubot> Kraw: Då får du ha en bra grund för det tar mer än 2 år att bli duktig på alla dom sakerna.
<lag^> YH är bra skit!
<realubot> lag^: Maybe baby.
<Kraw> Kan säga att jag kan HTML/CSS, kan nog säga att jag kan Linux/Bash om 6månader.
<realubot> lag^: Det ska bli intressant att se var du hamnar efter YH.
<Kraw> realubot: Du kommer inte ihåg att jag webbutvecklar/programmerar?
<realubot> Kraw: Kan du HTML5?
<lag^> realubot: haha :( Jag har ju ett givet jobb när den här kursen är klar misstänker jag :P
<Kraw> realubot: Självklart, CSS3 också.
<realubot> Kraw: Nej, det har jag glömt.
<realubot> Kraw: Ok, bra.
<realubot> lag^: Var?
<lag^> Kraw: realubot är gammal! Kom ihåg det.
<Kraw> Krawlezt Webbutveckling, hade det projektet förr.
<realubot> lag^: PÃ¥ praktiken?
<lag^> realubot: kolla priv.
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om jag vill jobba med IT.
<Kraw> Lika bra att tanka ner Kubuntu 11.10 64bit redan nu
<Kraw> realubot: Varför inte?
<realubot> Det beror på om det är tillräckligt roligt annars finns det mycket annat att göra i livet.
<realubot> Det finns ju många slavjobb inom IT också.
<realubot> Lika tråkigt som att jobba nattskiftet på en träindustri.
<Kraw> realubot: Förövrigt bör min dator klara KDE?
<spacebug-> va fan
<spacebug-> jag jobbar nattskift på tråindustri
<spacebug-> helnöjd med det ;)
<realubot> Kraw: Ja, ja.
<realubot> Kraw: Det är klart den borde klara KDE.
<realubot> spacebug-: Haha, jag vet. Jag skulle bara kolla om du var med. ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> realubot: NU jävlar går det snabbt! Hela 250-300KB/S.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det låter dock inte så ball.
<spacebug-> nej häftigt är det inte. Detär högteknologiskt som fan men ballt är det inte
<spacebug-> lättförtjänsta pengar dock
<spacebug-> inte så att jag är intresserad av IKEA-möbler, men jag tröttnar inte på att sitta vid datorn när jag kommer hem iaf
<spacebug-> vet sånna i min klass som blev programmerare och spydde på det efter ett år de jobbat med det
<Kraw> Jag tyckte det var jobbigt på min praktik, dock var det överdrivet.
<Kraw> Jag satt och kodad PHP från 8 till 6 varje dag med 5minuters rast varje timma samt 1hs lunch. Det blev för mycket.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, exakt.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är skillnad på att lattja med kod hemma och att knega som kodare skulle jag tro.
<spacebug-> skulle tro det oxå
<realubot> Jag har inget emot att syssla med Linux på fritiden och syssla med något helt annat som jobb.
<realubot> Frågan är bara vad det skulle vara...
<Kraw> Varför inte syssla med Linux på dagarna och på kvällarna?
<realubot> Jo, kanske det.
<realubot> Rena linuxjobb verkar ju intevara så vanliga.
<realubot> Ofta är det i kombination med MySQL, PHP, Apache o.s.v.
<Kraw> Jo exakt, dock är inte Apache svårt men PHP/MySQL är svårt.
<Kraw> realubot: Server admin?
<realubot> Jag har inte sett så många rena linuxjobb på Arbetsförmedlingen.
<realubot> .NET och Java är det mycket av.
<spacebug-> men alltså man jobbar ju inte med bara linux. Man har väl oftast en linuxsystem på en server som kör olika serversaker som tex webserver eller annat och det handlar väl om att drifta allt det
<spacebug-> iofs kanske om man ska jobba inom support på ett ställe där de kör tex ubuntu som system. Va väl nått land/ställe som gjorde det på typ några ställen
<Kraw> realubot: Du ska få en printscreen när jag har fått alla delar, när jag är mitt i bygget, när bygget är klart och när jag formaterar.
<Kraw> SÃ¥ ska du se hur fint jag har det imorgon :)
<realubot> Kraw: Som sagt. Kontrollera noga hur du ska montera grejerna. Särskilt processorn på moderkortet och sedan kylaren/fläkten på processorn.
<realubot> Du får inte göra något dumt där.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo.
<spacebug-> sova kanske
<realubot> Fegis.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> realubot: Självklart inte, om det händer något är det fabriksfel!
<Kraw> Tror ändå jag kommer bli nöjd med R3, dock hade jag vart extremt nöjd ifl jag fick tag på ett Arc chassi.
<Kraw> Får nog studera google maps och se ifl någon butik i närheten har det.
<realubot> Kraw: Det kan du inte skylla på om du har skadat pinsen på processorn eller om du skadat moderkortet med en skruvmejsel.
<Kraw> Jo
<Kraw> :)
<realubot> Kraw: Alina systems ligger i Uppsala.
<realubot> Kraw: Dom kanske har Arc?
<Kraw> realubot: Dom har arc, och Alina och Webbhallen ligger på samma gata
<Kraw> :)
<realubot> Kraw: http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?r=pl&T2=FD-CA-ARC-BL
<realubot> Uppsala Kungshörnet och Uppsala City har 1 st var.
<realubot> 785 kr.
<realubot> *795 kr
<Kraw> Mhm, Uppsala City ligger nära Webbhallen.
<Kraw> Enligt google mpas
<realubot> Kraw: Chassit är ju bara 5 kr dyrare på Alina än Webhallen.
<Kraw> Mhm, ska inhandla det på Alina sen gå till Webhallen
<Kraw> realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/795738043/nara.png
<Kraw> Så nära var det :)
<Kraw> Röda är Webhallen blå är Alina
<Kraw> Nu ska Krawlezt försöka sova så han får drömma om sin dator, vi hörs imorgon troligen :)
<Kraw> Godnatt!
<realubot> Kraw: Ja. Det var ju bra. :)
<lag^> Kraw: ska lillen sova nu? :D
<realubot> Kraw: Du skulle ju kunna kolla vilka delar som är billigast på Alina och vilka som är billigast på Webhallen. Då kan du köpa delarna där dom är billigast.
<realubot> Kraw: Ta en titt på dina chassin och se vad du tycker om dom IRL innan köp. Om dom har dom som demoex.
<realubot> Lika bra när du ändå är i butiken.
<Dynamit> I'm back
<swecarp> wb Dynamit
<Dynamit> Ni trodde det skulle bli lung här men där misstog ni er allt :P
<swecarp> har varit lugnagatan här
<phnom> Morrn
<maxjezy> okej, kan någon förklara det här felet för mig, har trådlös mus, när jag bootat windows och åter in i linux så hoppar scrollen feta steg.
<maxjezy> om jag drar ut mus resivern och kopplar in den igen så försvinner problemet
<maxjezy> går inte scrolla typ en tidning utan att missa nyheter
<coobra> maxjezy_: hur gick det igår
<maxjezy_> fick särringen att gå till statoil och köpa korvtallrik
<maxjezy_> ingen höjdare men hungern gick sin väg
<maxjezy_> och nu är hungern tillbaka
<maxjezy_> coobra, självdå?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ska öppna lan 18:00
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy_> whoho!
<maxjezy_> idag?
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> vilken tajming. jag loggade precis in och så gjorde du... har du spioner ute?!!? ;)
<swecarp> jap planterat en trojan ii din dator
<Philip5> jag tror nästan det
<Philip5> men nu är det lunchdags
<Haffe> Party party.
<swecarp> nja kaffe och makka på g här
<Philip5> swecarp: inte fel det heller
<swecarp> nej skall äta ordentligt i kväll har gäster
<Philip5> swecarp: och du knäpper väl bara med fingrarna vid datorn så kommer det serverat?!
<swecarp> nej då får hjälpa till
<Philip5> får eller måste?! ;P
<Haffe> Jag har en utmaning till er.
<Haffe> Var hittar jag plastskruvar?
<swecarp> måste
<Philip5> Haffe: på något byggvaruhus kanske
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax för kaffe vi hörs
<maxjezy_> jag ska steka bacon och stuva den i grädde och chili
<maxjezy_> servera skiten med pattaluul
<Philip5> maxjezy_: du är då en riktig gourmé-kille
<maxjezy_> Philip5, japp, dig däremot har jag svårt att sätta fingret på.
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy_> tror du bara dricker kaffe och packar hela dagarna
<Philip5> ja precis så är det. instängd i en källare
<maxjezy_> mysigt
<Philip5> maxjezy: trixar du
<maxjezy> ibland, något speciellt du tänkte på?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag kör HTC nu btw.
<maxjezy> de gör du med väl?
<Philip5> japp, en sensation
<maxjezy> inte för att mobiltalk är inne nu när alla endå har androids men.
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> explorer jag :)
<Philip5> vad har du för någon?
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> riktigt nöjd faktiskt
<Philip5> har du rootat din och kör någon hippare rom?
<maxjezy> näe, vågar inte riskera att alla feta dela med sig internet till dator appar ryker
<maxjezy> har ingen fast lina så använder mobilen som modem till datorerna här hemma
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vilken version av sense kom med din lur då?
<maxjezy> bytte bort min galaxy mot denna
<Philip5> kanske du gjorde rätt i?
<Philip5> nu fick du ju sense ;)
<maxjezy> 3.5
<maxjezy> sense
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> ja, denna är mycket mindre
<maxjezy> får plats i fickan
<Philip5> tänkte 4.0 skulle få komma ut på någon stabil rom så jag kan dra in den på min
<Philip5> kör 3.6 nu
<Philip5> så kör jag trimmad kernel och överklockad mobil :)
<maxjezy> ska köpa en surfplatta istället
<maxjezy> blir den varm?
<Philip5> bara när jag spelar lite tyngre 3d-spel
<Philip5> kör du några roliga appar du har hittat då?
<maxjezy> vem ringde typ
<maxjezy> ska nog övergå till old-shool mobilerna med knappar igen
<maxjezy> android är perfekt som tillbehör till datorn
<maxjezy> men telefon vet ja inte om ja vill kalla det
<Philip5> den är allt :)
<Philip5> lite som kde ;P
<maxjezy> jag kör KDE nu igen
<maxjezy> windows har ja inte skaffat drivers till
<Philip5> woohooo! grattis!
<maxjezy> så HTC funkar som modem.
<maxjezy> men nu vet jag inte hur jag sätter upp bryggan mellan mobil och nätverkskort
<maxjezy> så jag kan dela nätet i routern
<maxjezy> tänkte ja får kolla upp det senare
<Philip5> hur då menar du?
<maxjezy> mobil ger dator internet via usb
<maxjezy> datorn skickar vidare internet till nätverkskortet, och ut i routern
<maxjezy> in i WAN porten dvs
<maxjezy> och routern delar internet trådlöst eller bunden till andra datorer
<maxjezy> brygga mobil med nätverkskortet dvs
<maxjezy> i windows heter det brygga
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> ja det ska väl också gå bra. jag brukar ibland använda min mobil som trådlös access point och dela ut internet från
<maxjezy> jo, fast det gör mobilen lite varmare
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> och drar betydligt mer ström
<maxjezy> via usb laddar den hela tiden dessutom
<Philip5> du kan plugga den i eluttaget
<maxjezy> och min stora dator har inte trådlöst nätverkskort
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> så jag får inte internet in i den, men antar det är bara sätta upp skiten som en gateway och rulla fingrarna i hopp om att de ska fungera
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> eller så använder jag en netbook till detta
<maxjezy> med windows 8 på
<Philip5> usch då
<maxjezy> lätt löst, bara så jäkla lat.
<maxjezy> bacon, paprika och chili och lök badar i grädden nu
<maxjezy> luktar så smarrigt
<maxjezy> brb
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> skit, måste skaffa telenor
<Philip5> verkar skakigt det där med tele2
<Philip5> jag kör telia och de må vara tråkiga och så men nätet har iaf bra täckning och känns rätt stabilt
<Philip5> tele2 snyltar väl på telias nät?
<HeMan> tele2 och telia delar master om jag förstått rätt
<Philip5> jo jag tror det men de kanske har olika stationer på samma mast?
<HeMan> jo
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vart gränsen för deras samarbete går
<HeMan> för frugan har telia-täckning där jag inte har tele2-täckning
<maxjezy> telenor sköter hastigheterna bäst
<maxjezy> och en jävla bra täckning
<maxjezy> och billigast surf
<maxjezy> inga begränsningar
<maxjezy> norr om uppsala lär telia vara bättre, söder gissar jag på tele2 som ett bättre alternativ
<maxjezy> telias kundsupport är obefintlig och efterbliven
<maxjezy> där är telenor starkare kort, även tele2 är efterblivna.
<maxjezy> där var ett medvetet avbrott, jag använde telefonen till telefonsamtal
<spacebug-> tre och telenor delar master i glesbyggd/mindre städer och tele2 och telia sammarbetar på samma sätt
<_Dreamer> tjena, har problem med apache på ubuntu, jag har alltid installerat apache på windows maskiner men tycker att en ubuntu server är ett mycket bättre alternativ för mig. Jag vill kunna ladda upp filer i en annan webroot som jag vill ska ligga i min hem mapp, denna vill jag kunna skapa en FTP anslutning till och kunna ladda upp filer
<_Dreamer> som det är nu så har jag installerat vsftpd
<_Dreamer> jag kan ansluta med min servers inloggningsuppgifter men inte ladda upp filer i /var/www/
<_Dreamer> jag kan inte heller skapa mappar osv
<_Dreamer> hur löser jag detta?
<_Dreamer> har försökt att leta på google men hittar ingen dokumentation som beskriver detta noggrant
<spacebug-> _Dreamer: /var/www ägs iaf på mitt system av root och inte av usern som kör webservern
<Dynamit> /var/www ägs på min webserver också utav root
<Dynamit> och det kontot går inte ens att logga in på då det är "inaktiverad" redan som standard
<Dynamit> sedan har ju alla användarna jag har på min webserver egna www mappar som ligger i deras hemmapp
<phnom> Ush, ftp
 * phnom gittar sina hemsidor
<hplc> morrn
<ePax> Dynamit, borde inte www-data äga allt som är i /var/www
<ePax> Och så klart allt borde vara 755
<Dynamit> jag kan kolla vad den säger men vet att vissa filer har jag utan att tänkt mig för laddat upp till servern och gjort root som ägare dock så har inte filerna 777 bara för att root är ägaren
<ePax> Dynamit, Vilken OS har du på din server?
<ePax> Men vilket som helst... root ska inte äga någonting allas utan apache ska äga allt
<ePax> allas*
<ePax> Alternativt users kan äga apache utan login....
<Dynamit> Ubuntu Server senaste LTS, jag som har latat mig när jag har laddat upp och inte ändrat standard ägaren för uppladdningar
<phnom> ePax: 2775 och 0664 brukar vara bra om man har flera användare som ska in i mapparna och böka.
<ePax> apache = /var/www/site1 ägs av web1 /var/www/site2 web2 user
<Dynamit> dessutom så har varje enskilt konto helt enskilda www mappar
<Dynamit> ~/www för varje konto som har tillgång till Apache
<realubot> God morgon.
<Dynamit> Godmorgon Realubot
<Dynamit> mitt på eftermiddagen
<Dynamit> :P
<ePax> phnom, mmm... Själv skull ejag fixa webdav istället så får dom böka där
<Dynamit> jag gör inte mapparna jag låter allting hanteras av skript på hemsidan som ger mig kontroll över virtuella servrarna etc. så varje konto är rätt isolerad av sig då de har egna www mappar i resp. hemmapp
<speedxcore> En rsync fråga. Jag vill ha att mina olika vpsar kör ett cronjob med rsync till min centrala backupserver. Men ingen av de olika vpsarna ska få någon möjlighet att radera filer på den centrala server. Antar att jag måste ställa rättigheter och nycklar nogrannt.
<speedxcore> tips på hur jag löser det mottages tacksamt
<ePax> Dynamit, oki
<speedxcore> (tvärtom kan jag lösa det, att backupservern har alla nycklar) men inte lika smidigt för min applikation.
<phnom> Dynamit: Om man loggar in med sin vanliga unix-anv så blir ju roten på ftpn ens hemmapp, kanske behöver göra lite inställningar iofs.
<Dynamit> jag gör webmin & Usermin så behöver inte tänka på hur det är för normala anv. det är mig som har sudo rättigheterna det blir lite "speciellt"
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<hplc> kan man i x-chat gnome irc ställa in så att alla join och quit inte visas?
<Philip5> skulle jag tro. i alla fall i vanliga xchat men nu använder jag inte det så jag är osäker
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<Philip5> maxjezy: testade du mocha pro något?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kan ladda ner en 30 dagars trial för linux
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skulle gått o lagt mig tidigare
<Dynamit> Fy fn vilken tid det tog att pula med http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/User:Dynamit men det ser rätt bra ut nu, man är ju inte van att ha begränsningar på vad som får skrivas in. Så det tog sin stund pga. det
<Philip5> Dynamit: så du ser dig själv som en "boy" snarare än en "guy" :)
<Dynamit> slut i huvudet när jag skrev det antagligen
<Dynamit> Så nu är det ändrad Philips5
<Buse> Okej, varför får jag inte boka av maskinvaru accelartionen i youtube såatt jag kan kolla mina filmer där utan att alla ser ut som smurfar+
<Philip5> jag tycker det såg roligare ut med "boy" :)
<Philip5> känns lite mer nuttigt
<Dynamit> MEN DET ÄR FEL!!!!!!!
<Dynamit> LoL
<Philip5> du är Dynamit-boy
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, fortfarande lite dåligt med film att tracka osv.
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska vara mer på hugget
<maxjezy> efter trial, what's then?
<maxjezy> ogillar du inte ofri softwärez som windows
<Philip5> Buse: har du något grafikkort med dåligt hårdvarustöd i flash? vet iof inte om det funkar med hårdvaruacceleration i flash med annat än nvidia
<Philip5> maxjezy: sedan får du pröjsa $$$ om du ska använda det
<Buse> Det roliga är att det har funkat tidigare
<Dynamit> Va bet. för Windows kan inte tänka mig det
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller lägga in requests hos blendergänget att de ska porta features från mocha till blender
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Samma här.
<hplc> nån som vet hur många rader man minst måste ha i named.conf för att ha en egen dedikerad dator som servar hemnätverket? alltså skriva en egen named.conf med bara det nödvändigaste
<maxjezy> Philip5, det arbetas ju ganska förbrilt med blender tracking nu
<maxjezy> tror nog den blir top-notch!
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men mocha pro kan automagiskt tabort saker ur bilden som man inte vill ha där
<Philip5> inte bara tracking
<maxjezy> innan den ser igenom saker vet ja inte om jag hurrar allt för högt
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> den typ ser igenom saker. om du filmar en person så kan de tabort honom helt från videon med mocha pro :)
<Philip5> som om han inte stod där
<maxjezy> om han stod helt stilla, om inte programmet vet vad som finns bakom?
<Philip5> det blir mycket bättre om kameran rör sig
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FS8fTjeqk
<Philip5> men man kan göra en massa annan tracking också
<Philip5> kanske bättre som tutorial där de tar bort en fisk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqRWZZwteeA
<maxjezy> Philip5, man skulle göra ett virus med programmet
<maxjezy> som rensar ur alla rörande object som människor tex i övervakningsfilm
<maxjezy> så när man rånar banken
<maxjezy> ser banken helt tom ut
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> eller bara facetracking
<maxjezy> så man kan blurra ansikten på de skyldiga
<Philip5> tabort ögon på alla ansikten
<maxjezy> ersätta de med toblerones
<Philip5> hehe
<Krawlezt> Fan, jävla öppetider som stänger när jag vaknar, nu blir man bara arg!
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, skriv under satanisternas namninsamling vetja
<maxjezy> då slipper man heliga dagar
<Krawlezt> Det är så onödigt, jag har ändå påsklov så varför ska det vara en röddag? Det gör ju det bara jobbigt.
<maxjezy> jo, ingen snus porr brännvin blir inhandlad idag inte.
<Krawlezt> Imorgon är det en vanlig dag vilket innebär: 10-19.00 = BRA TIDER
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Sen när köper man porr? -.-
<maxjezy> bränner du din sprit med?
<maxjezy> dagens ungdommar, ingen respekt för etablisemanget
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Nej, jag har min dricka i källaren :(
<Krawlezt> Porr har jag hos flicKAN eller på internet.
<maxjezy_> haha, kalla det för porr :)
<Krawlezt> Flickan är porr :)
<maxjezy_> well, jag vill inte bli kickad från kanalen så jag ska hålla käften nu ett tag :)
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Jag vaknade när affären stängde så om jag städade mitt rum idag så skulle vi åka o köpa datrn :(
<Krawlezt> Vad lätt krav jag har :) Om jag städar mitt rum får jag en dator för 5lax!
<swecarp> ajaj försov du dig
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Ja, och märker nu att någon h
<Krawlezt> någon h*ra har köpt mitt moderkort!
<swecarp> illa då blir det att bygga ny dator
<maxjezy_> Krawlezt, du blir ju blåst, städa på helg-dag.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy_: Tror fan det också!
<maxjezy_> gör uppror mot föräldrariket nu
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Jag vet inte vad jag ska göra för vi ska åka imorgon..
<maxjezy_> stopp i alla dass!
<Krawlezt> Nu vet jag inte vad jag ska göra..
<maxjezy_> innan jag blev förälder hatade jag mina egna, men nu väntar jag på att själv bli hatad en dag.
<maxjezy_> circle of life
<Krawlezt> maxjezy_: Man hatar inte sina föräldrar, om du gör som man säger.
<maxjezy_> hat är nödvändigt, utan hat, nada kärlek.
<Krawlezt> Det är därför jag hatar mig själv så mycket
<Krawlezt> HA! Jag har fixat det, en annan butik brevid webbhallen har mitt moderkort!
<maxjezy_> skyll på regeringen, och framförallt reine
<Krawlezt> Men nu blir jag arg.. Moderkortet finns inte i lager där hleler.
<maxjezy_> http://www.liberaldemokraterna.com/
<maxjezy_> verkar vara vettigt parti
<joel135> nån här som kan java? om jag har en enum, hur kan jag ändra dess värde genom en funktion i den själv?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det börjar bli dags att beställa via Internet kanske istället för i butik?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu har mor redan gått med på att åka så måste hitta något ställe att köpa ifrån.
<Krawlezt> realubot: hon vill att allting skulle gå ner till runt 5000, EXKL skärm. Jävlar vilket bråk vi hade.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ hon vill att jag ska ta bort 4GB ram.
<Krawlezt> Dock beställer vi via internet nu, jag skiter it.
<Krawlezt> realubot: 1TB och 4GB ram eller en mindre hårddisk och 8GB?
<madbear> håller ni på fortfarande ? :D
<Krawlezt> madbear: Mjo, skulle åkt o hämtat alltig idag men det blev inte så så beställer allting idag istället.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://mrpc.se/mrpc-gamer-core-500gb-hd6570-p-989.html
<Krawlezt> ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tänkte bara tipsa om datorn men jag tycker du ska hålla fast vid ditt bygge.
<Krawlezt> Jag håller fast vid bygget såklart :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/5158/benchds.png
<Silasle> Fast ärligt talat inget dåligt pris på den där datorn :p
<realubot> 2500K spöar flera i7:or.
<Silasle> Alla tresiffirga är gamla
<realubot> Silasle: Ja. Det är nog ett gammalt test.
<Silasle> Nej, men de tog med gamla processorer i jämförelsen
<realubot> Silasle: Hm, om han väljer en i5 2500K istället i MrPC bygget så sjunker priset 450 kr. Och om han väljer bort grafikkortet så sjunker priset 300 kr ytterligare...
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kanske är bättre att köpa datorn från MrPC.
<realubot> Och modda den på deras sajt så den blir som den du har i ditt bygge. Det verkar nästan bättre.
<hplc> finns det nån sida där man kan provbygga en dator?, typ en simulering som inte tillåter inkompatibla komponenter?
<realubot> 3949 kr kr i.s.f. Men då får man lägga 800-900 kr på hdd och 400 på RAM.
<Silasle> Hur ser inköpslistan ut nu?
<realubot> Så man landar väl på typ 5000 kr i.a.f. men slipper jobbet med att bygga datorn, typ.
<realubot> Silasle: http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/6117/kassa.png
<Krawlezt> Återkommer, ska beställa byggetr realubot.
<Krawlezt> O städa..
<realubot> Silasle: Samma som standardutförandet men exkl. hdd, grafikkort. Och med 2500K istället för i7:an.
<realubot> Nä, jag tror inte man tjänat på att köpa från MrPC. Man får ett sämre chassi också.
<realubot> Överkomligt: http://mrpc.se/microsoft-windows-home-premium-p-1134.html
<Silasle> realubot: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1674248/2012-04-09 Ungefär samma som din på mrpc
<realubot> Inet är inte mycket dyrare: https://www.inet.se/produkt/9122325/windows-7-home-premium-64-bit-svensk-oem-sp1
<realubot> Silasle: Du har ju glömt nätagget.
<realubot> +500 kr.
<realubot> Nej. Jag ser nu.
<realubot> Det är ganska coolt att man får en helt ok maskin för 4000 kr.
<Silasle> Grejer är rätt billiga nu
<Silasle> Speciellt ram
<Silasle> Mitt förslag för ~5000:- http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1674294/2012-04-09
<realubot> Silasle: Det där motsvarar vad Krawletz har på Webhallen.
<Silasle> Ok
<CasperN> http://www.dealextreme.com/c/hardware-parts-313 där fanns det en del smått och gott till rätt pris
<CasperN> det är ju fraktfritt, och är det under 500 spänn/paket så är det nog tullfritt också
<Silasle> De skriver ändå ett lägre värde på paketet
<Silasle> Och skickar det som gift
<Silasle> *GÃ¥va
<Haffe> Aha.
<Haffe> Varusmyggling.
<Silasle> Äh, bara smart :p
<CasperN> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/600w-power-supply-for-computer-230v-91114
<CasperN> ~470 spänn
<CasperN> va kanske inte så billigt ändå
<gusnan> CasperN, Jag hade ju aldrig köpt en nätdel som jag inte visste vad det var för märke, men det kanske bara är jag...
<CasperN> det är nog bara du
<CasperN> samma skit noname
<CasperN> ett namn säger inte mycket mer än att prislappen är högre
<CasperN> sedan har vi märken i västvärlden, och kina har sina märken som är okända för oss
<EAG> varför fattar inte apache "require valid-user" men "require username"
<EAG> ?
<EAG> jag förstår inte... varenda guide och manual säger att valid-user ska fungera
<andol> EAG: Märkligt.
<EAG> ja något.. jag har alltid problem med apache o detta :)
<realubot> CasperN: Vad gäller för tullfritt?
<realubot> CasperN: Är dealextreme inom EU?
<Amoz> \o/ precise pangolin
<realubot> "Enligt branschbloggen The Next Web såldes Instagram för omkring en miljard dollar i kontanter och Facebook-aktier. The Next Web konstaterar att miljardköpet sker 551 dagar efter att Instagram lanserats. Instagram har idag 13 anställda."
<realubot> Ännu en idé som ni har missat.
<realubot> Det börjar bli en dålig vana från er sida att försumma lysande IT-idéer.
<Amoz> realubot, vad är det för lysande med instagram?
<realubot> Amoz: Det är värt en miljard dollar. Om inte annat.
<Amoz> realubot, så Windows är också en lysande idé ?
<realubot> Amoz: Ja. Det får man nog ändå säga att det är.
<realubot> Windows är en lysande affärsidé i.a.f.
<Amoz> realubot, min poäng är att det finns många program som är likadana, tycker du inte det är lite "lotteri" att just instagram blev så poppis?
<Amoz> och en övergående trend också... :)
<Barre> aaaahh de hade tur.. självklart ;)
<Amoz> Barre, inte bara
<Amoz> krävs givetvis en hel del jobb
<EAG> onlinepizza såldes väl för 250 MSEK
<EAG> ändå lite substans i det
<Barre> otroligt mycket värde att kunna sälja information om personer, deras vanor, kontaktinformation och intressen...
<Barre> världens bästa rebranding var väl när de bytte namn på echelon till facebook :/
<EAG> undrar just hur vår framtid kommer se ut
<Barre> George Orwell var väl något på spåret
<EAG> en manual
<einand> Barre: fast tänk så mycket vi får för det
<einand> Barre: se vilka fördelar, nu blir jag serverad tusentals inlägg med information som jag fullständigt skiter i
<Barre> einand: håller med.. otroligt bekvämt, när skiten träffar fläkten är jag redan död =)
<realubot> 100 mille hade suttit fint.
<einand> Barre: läste du om bineros eller om det var loopias aprilskämt "FRA-Backup"
<realubot> Jag läste att Piratpartiet har tappat hälften av sina medlemmar senaste året.
<einand> Barre: poängen var iaf, att dom sammarbeta med FRA, så dom hade automatiskt backup på allt som var viktigt för dig
<Barre> einand: nej, missade den
<realubot> Det läskigaste är ju att dom kommer veta mer om en själv än man själv gör.
<realubot> Dom kommer att lägga pussel som man själv inte har info eller kunskap att lägga.
<realubot> Det enda rätta är att klippa nätverkskabeln och logga ut för gott.
 * realubot hämtar en sax.
<Barre> kanalen jublar :P ;)
 * realubot ser hur saxen blir slöare och slöare när det försöker arbeta sig igenom nätverkskabeln.
 * realubot hämtar en yxa.
<realubot> Varför har dom pansarplåt runt nätverkskabeln?
 * realubot ger upp försöket att klippa nätverkskabeln.
<realubot> Jag trodde en TP-kabel bara var ledningar med plast runt
<realubot> .
<spacebug-> en del är skärmade.. men själva ledaren är ju metall så klart ;)
<realubot> Jag har försökt i flera år att avinstallera Linux och gå tillbaka till Windows men det har bitit sig fast i hårddisken på något sätt. Och att kapa nätverkskabeln verkar också vara en omöjlighet. Har FRA moddat hårdvaran för att inte tappa kontrollen?
<Amoz> realubot, facebook says: all your face belongs to us
<spacebug-> hehe på tal om FRA, jag svarade på en undersökningsenkät ang HBT-bemötande i sverige och i slutet av den så frågades det om det va ok att endel av svaren användes av FRA
<Barre> heheh.. det var roligt
 * einand är orolig för realubot hälsa om han inte orkar klippa en tp kabel med en sax, eller lyfta en yxa
<Philip5> spacebug-: undrar om FRA gör så när de avlyssnar också? frågar på slutet om de får använda det som det lyssnat av
<spacebug-> Philip5: hehe, ja du
<realubot> einand: Det är ju FRA som har virat pansarplåt runt kabeln för att inte tappa kontrollen.
<spacebug-> det enda jag kan tänka mig är att detta va en undersökning inom hela EU och de måste ju skicka svaren genom landsgränser för att kunna sammanställa men det har väl inte FRA nått med att göra.
<Barre> Philip5: jag skall köra en fotosession på söndag som heter duga.. kanske (bara kanske) blir det några skyssta bilder du kan då kika på ;)
<spacebug-> hahaha
<spacebug-> det va ett helt annat FRA
<spacebug-> http://fra.europa.eu/fraWebsite/home/home_en.htm
<Philip5> Barre: kul. med modeller och sånt och planerade grejer?
<realubot> spacebug-: Eller så var det ett skämt?
<spacebug-> sorry för opp-topic förresten :/
<realubot> FRA-frågan på slutet.
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej. Vi förlåter dig aldrig. Du har fått hela kanalen att spåra ur med ditt offtopic-snack.
<spacebug-> realubot: nej kolla länken om du vill
<Barre> Philip5: helikopter över grand canyon :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Amoz> Barre, my god
<einand> Barre: jasså du fottar också
<Philip5> Barre: ska du till staterna din lyxpelle?!?
<einand> jag tog en underbar bild i helgen
<Nafallo> beklagar
<Barre> einand: njea... jag tycker det är roligt jag =) men är inte så duktig.. mest för att det är kul
<einand> Barre: :)
<Haffe> Aaaaaaatjo.
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/5OaYT.jpg
<Amoz> Haffe, prosit
<realubot> Nafallo: Va?
<Barre> einand: länk?
<Barre> einand: tack
<einand> Haffe: håll för munnen, vill du göra hela kanalen förkyld
<Nafallo> realubot: Barre till USA
<Nafallo> beklagar
<realubot> Gillar du inte USA Nafallo ?
<Barre> Nafallo: vadårå...
<Barre> einand: din dotra?
<Philip5> Barre: ska du inte skaffa en riktigt kamera till du åker då? en nikon så du kan ta lite bra bilder ;P
<Nafallo> for stort
<einand> Barre: nä, min tjejs systers unge
<Barre> einand: roligt perspektiv
<einand> Barre: Absolut
<realubot> Det var en lite kul bild ja.
<einand> Barre: gillar den
<einand> Barre: http://i.imgur.com/1YEuC.jpg
<realubot> En sådan bild som är rolig för familjen att ha i framtiden.
<einand> Barre: där står hon med min kamera
<Nafallo> iaf de platser jag varit. jag vill se NYC dock
<einand> på tal om Nikon, så rekomenderar jag skarpt d5100
<realubot> Det finns säkert bilder på NYC på nätet och du googlar.
<Philip5> einand: ångrar du nu då att du inte köpte en d3100 som du tänkte köpa från början?
 * realubot skrattar åt sina egna skämt eftersom ingen annan gör det.
<Barre> Nafallo: jag har varit i San fransisco, santa clara, LA och miami.... jag älskar fast food =)
<Amoz> realubot, tragiskt..
<einand> Philip5: nä
<Philip5> einand: jag sa ju det :)
<Barre> einand: jag skjuter med d90, räcker bra för mig den
<einand> Barre: aha, ok uppfattade som att du inte hade någon eftersom Nafallo påpeka
<Philip5> Barre: har för mig att du körde med canon
<Amoz> Barre, själv skjuter jag med en mp40
<realubot> Amoz: Yeah!
<einand> vad är mp40?
<Amoz> einand, googla
<Amoz> ;)
<einand> vapen?
<Amoz> ja
<Amoz> :P
<Amoz> dåligt skämt
<einand> aha
<Amoz> ursäkta mig
<einand> Barre: funderar på att beställa den bilden som jag länka till innan på canvas och ge till hennes mamma i present
<Amoz> einand, do it
<Barre> Philip5: nope.. nikon
<Barre> einand: gört
<einand> jo, men inte hittat någon som trycker canvas, som jag litar på
<Philip5> Barre: då hade du ju den goda smaken att välja rätt ändå
<Amoz> einand, litar du på nån överhuvudtaget? :P
<einand> Amoz: inte fören jag provat på dom. Men i detta fallet så hittar jag inga rekomendationer
<Barre> einand: jag skall beställa två foton på canvas, fick beställning idag från "modellerna" =)
<realubot> Eller så sjuter man med KSP-58: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Nmh2MVxKk
<einand> Barre: vart beställer du då?
<Barre> einand: har inte gjort det än, tar tacksamt emot förslag =)
<einand> enda jag hittat är vistaprint
<einand> dom gör iaf bra visitkort
<einand> http://www.vistaprint.se/canvas-tavlor.aspx?xnav=NavBar&GPS=2409225134&GNF=0&GPLSID=&rd=1
<Amoz> einand, Barre jag har sett några skyltar här i Uppsala ang. canvas
<Amoz> supersize.se
<einand> Barre: prismässigt tycker jag de verkar ligga sjyst till, men vet inte vad kvaliten är
<Amoz> jag fick ett ganska proffsigt intryck av deras hemsida iaf
<Barre> Amoz: tackar... har de butik i uppsala?
<Amoz> Barre, jag har för mig det
<Amoz> är inte 100 på att du kan hämta ut det från deras kontor dock
<einand> verkar rätt dyrt där dock
<Amoz> einand, bra kvalité ;)
<einand> eller nä
<einand> rätt ok ändå
<Barre> Amoz: det är inte nödvändigt, men jag tycker alltid det är bäst att ha en personlig relation till de man gör affärer med =)
 * Barre gillar Efongo Imbias titel på supersize.se : superchef
<einand> Barre: lätt värt några procent extra för för det
<Amoz> Barre, sunt
<Amoz> Barre, bara kontakta dem å fråga om du kan hämta ut din beställning på deras kontor
<Barre> Amoz: snarare att jag åker förbi och hälsar på, tar en kaffe och pratar lite. Sen lägger jag mina beställningar på nätet och hämtar på posten :P
<Amoz> haha
<Amoz> Barre, de kanske inte tar emot ?
<Barre> Amoz: sant.. men det hindrar mig inte för att försöka =)
 * Barre överdriver lite
<Amoz> heh
<phezo> hey
<Krawlezt> realubot: Sitter med mor nu o ska beställa.
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Nu är jag nöjd :)
<swecarp> vad bra löste det sig med moderkortet
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Ja vi beställer via internet
<phezo> Hey whats the weather like over there?
<Krawlezt> Blev dock inte som jag tyckte men jag är nöjd swecarp.
<hplc> har dnsmasq en egen kanal? jag har fastnat och inga andra grupper svarar på mina dns frågor : /
<Krawlezt> realubot
<Krawlezt> realubot
<Krawlezt> realubot
<Krawlezt> realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: I'm here. :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Arc blev för dyrt, vad sa du för chassin?
<realubot> Corsair 300R
<realubot> Antec One
<Krawlezt> Det har jag just nu, några andra?
<Krawlezt> Har en 500GB HDD, 300R och resten utav delarna.
<Krawlezt> Det är det jag har ändrat.
<realubot> Ett alt. är att beställa vissa delar från Alina Systems och andra delar från Webhallen. Sedan hämtar (och betalar) du i butikerna. Butikerna ligger ju "vägg i vägg".
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi beställer via internet. Vi gör det när jag är klar nu :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, gick du ner till 500GB för att spara pengar eller?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Annars är ju pris/GB högre för 500GB än en 1TB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Då måste jag skära ner på något annat det är det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, hur ser din "varukorg" ut nu?
<Krawlezt> Samma moderkort/CPU/Nätagg/armband/ram/ fast med 300r och 500GB hårddisk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<realubot> Vad menar du med 300 kr?
<realubot> *fast med 300 kr?
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<realubot> Det är jag som läser dåligt.
<realubot> 300R står det ju. :)
<Krawlezt> 300R chassit :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Visst. Kör på det då.
<realubot> Hårddisken kostar några hundringar mindre då eller?
<realubot> Är det en 7200 rpm disk då? Den nya på 500GB?
<Krawlezt> Ja, exakt. Chassit med.
<phezo> Hey whats the weather like over there?
<Krawlezt> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/146722-seagate_intern_harddisk_barracuda_500gb_st500dm002
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, jag är med på att du menar chassit nu. Jag är lite tankspridd bara.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den HDD'n är väl Ok?=
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är det den billigaste 500GB-disken eller?
<realubot> Jo, den duger fint.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror så, skulle fan vilja ha Arc men det verkar inte gå.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Var noga med att prollen är 2500K (K:et på slutet).
<realubot> i5 så klart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kostar Arc så mycket mer?
<Krawlezt> realubot: 780kr.
<realubot> Oj. På ALina också?
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Krawlezt> 300R kostar 590kr
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag ska kolla om chassit går att få billigare, hold on...
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Du får räkna med att ge 790 kr för Arc.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Ok, men Corsair 300R blir nog bra.
<realubot> Det är bättre att ha bra delar i ett chassi än ett snyggt chassi och kass hårdvara.
<realubot> Så jag tycker inte man ska lägga för mycket pengar på chassit om man måste hålla nere kostnaderna.
<markus> chassi brukar väl inte vara så dyrt?
<Krawlezt> Eller hur :P
<markus> tycker faktiskt chassi är viktigt. det är ju det som syns
<realubot> Det beror ju helt på. 400-2000 kr.
<realubot> Räkna med 500-1000 kr.
<realubot> Det är ju snittpriset, typ.
<markus> fast å andra sidan finns knappt några snygga chassis
<realubot> markus: Ställ datorn under ett bord så slipper du se chassit.
<markus> viktigaste på dator är: skärm, tangentbord, mus
<realubot> Dessutom tycker inte jag att Corsairs chassi ser fult ut men det kanske inte heller är snyggt.
<realubot> Skärm, RAM, processor och moderkort ,säger jag.
<realubot> Processor och moderkort eftersom det är svårast att uppgradera på en maskin.
<realubot> Allt annat går ju att komplettera under årens lopp.
<markus> vad är viktigt med RAM?
<realubot> Att det är DDR3 och att det är minst 3-4GB.
<Krawlezt> rical: http://yeyfiles.net/326621209/theshit.png
<realubot> Mer om man ska köra virtuella system.
<realubot> i VirtualBox t.ex.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror inte rical är intresserad. ;)
<markus> det kan vara bra att ha kortläsare i chassit
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/326621209/theshit.png - SÃ¥!
<markus> realubot: det är lika bra att dra på 8GB. kostar knappt några pengar
<markus> och det är skönt som du säger om man kör virtualbox
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, det ser väl bra ut.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Alla har ju gjort tummen upp med små variationer bara.
<markus> just nu använder jag 1262 av 7915 MB minne
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får ju mer GB/kr om du köper en 1TB hdd men men...
<realubot> Det är en kostnadsfråga.
<realubot> En detalj i sammanhanget bara.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kan ju välja Antec One sen ta 1tB?
<markus> om man inte tänker spara filmer o sådant så räcker 500GB väldigt länge
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det hade jag övervägt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju en smaksak. Tycker du att Antec One ser mycket sämre ut så kanske du ska köra på 500GB:arn.
<realubot> och Corsair 300R.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det jag menade var att jag kunde köpa Arc månade efter?
<markus> inte för att jag kan så mycket om hårdvara men det där ser ut att kunna bli en bra dator
<Krawlezt> Eller om jag håller i mig på 300R.
<markus> är det nån som har koll på hur bra stöder för sandy bridge-grafik är i linux nu?
<markus> för ett år sedan var det lite sådär
<Krawlezt> 6300kr, får se om hon går med på det realubot. Valde 1TB nu.
<markus> Krawlezt: köper du inte åt dig själv?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Onödigt att köpa ett chassi nu om du ska köpa ett nytt chassi om en månad.
<Krawlezt> markus: Jo men mor sponsrar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mhm, sant.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då slänger du ju 400-500 kr i sjön.
<markus> SSD är verkligen najs. synd att det kostar extra
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då är det bättre att vänta 1 månad med allt om du nu verkligen vill ha ett Arc-chassi.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Eh, 300R är som Arc.
<realubot> markus: Det är sämre än Windows vad jag har läst.
<realubot> *än i Windows
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ta 500GB annars.
<markus> realubot: hur menar du?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du måste pressa priset med några hundralappar.
<markus> jag tycker programmen startar supersnabbt o fint
<realubot> markus: Jag menar att Inte Graphics fungerar bättre i Windows än i Linux.
<markus> realubot: du menar att man drar mer fördel av det om man kör windows?
<realubot> *Intel
<realubot> markus: Bechmark-värdena är bättre i Windows än i Linux.
<markus> okej det kan jag tänka mig. jag kör det själv men jag har inte koll på om jag gjort något speciellt för att få det att fungera
<markus> jag kör bara quake3-baserade spel och de fungerar fint. jag kör dessutom sämre grafik än vad som finns i 2500K
<markus> jag kör Intel HD Graphics 2000
<realubot> markus: Jag läste på Phoronix att Intel Graphics fungerade bättre i Windows än i Linux.
<realubot> markus: Krawlezt ska köra HoN och hans grejer har Intel Graphics 3000.
<markus> I 2500K så har dom Intel HD Graphics 3000 men jag vet inte hur stor skillnaden
<markus> HoN?
<realubot> Jag vet inte heller skillnaden.
<realubot> markus: Heroes of Newearth eller något.
<markus> men 3000 låter större än 2000
<realubot> Ja. :D
<markus> ;)
<realubot> 3000 är 1000 ggr bättre än 2000. ;)
<realubot> Nej, 1,5 ggr bättre så klart.
<realubot> Vad gaggar jag om...
<markus> realubot: säg ett jämnt primtal snabbt
<realubot> markus: Nej.
<markus> oki :)
<realubot> markus: Vad då då?
<markus> jag behövde testa dina mattekunskaper av anledning som du kan se ovan
<markus> men du rättade dig
<realubot> Mjo.
<realubot> Dog Krawlezt eller tjatar han på morsan?
<markus> en 128GB SSD är en bra investering. 128 GB räcker till allt jag behöver, har "nas" också där jag kan lägga resten
<realubot> markus: Det är sådant som Krawlezt enkelt uppgraderar till när/om han har råd.
<markus> Ja det är sant
<realubot> Jag tror han klarar sig fint på 500GB-1TB så länge.
<Krawlezt> realubot: sitter o bråkar med henne nu
<Krawlezt> www.pin.ms/11c - Hela köpet
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Helt ok. Eller så tar du en 500GB för att pressa priset några hundringar ytterligare.
<Amoz> markus, sandybridge-grafiken funkar rätt bra här imo
<realubot> Det ser väl bra ut det där. Det viktiga är att du inte kompromissar om prollen och moderkortet.
<markus> 500GB är inte lite
<realubot> Jag har 500GB men så lagrar jag inte film, musik, fotografier heller.
<realubot> Jag klarar mig utan problem med 500GB.
<realubot> Men ska man dual boot Windows och installera massor av spel, lagra filmer m.m. så går utrymmet snart åt.
<Amoz> you dont say
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, nu har jag suttit i 30min o bråkat om 1TB.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, moderkortet e schysst, har ett sånt
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Är det så? realubot valde det åt mig.
<markus> realubot: sant. jag kör ju inte windows. just nu kör jag på 64GB SSD endast
<markus> men det räcker
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det blir bra det här om du bara får morsan att öppna plånboken.
<Amoz> nästan likadana minnen med
<markus> (lagring i lokalt moln)
<markus> +
<Amoz> Krawlezt, hmm, vad ska du ha datorn till?
<Amoz> tänkte bara om du vill vänta några månader på nya Ivy bridge
<realubot> markus: Det kommer du inte långt med om du ska ha vituella system och Windows dual boot. :) Men det gör du ju inte så...
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Programmering/Webbutveckling och Linux.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, okej, kräver ju inte så mycket kraft imo
<realubot> markus: Upplever du att ssd-disken gör systemet mycket snabbare?
<Amoz> jag gör exakt samma sak på min U36SD
<Amoz> Krawlezt, fungerar utmärkt för det mesta
<realubot> Amoz: Fråga: Du hade samma moderkort som Krawlezt tittar på?
<realubot> Amoz: Har du haft problem med nätverkskortet i Linux?
<realubot> Amoz: Jag har läst lite buggrapporter om det. Jag är nyfiken på om det är löst.
<Amoz> realubot, jag kör det i servern så jag har inte så bra koll på såna där "realtids-grejer"
<Amoz> realubot, kan du länka buggrapporterna ?
<Krawlezt> "Tack för din beställning!"
<Silasle> :)
<markus> realubot: ja
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag är så jävla nöjd :D
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Var Moderkortet lätt att bygga med?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, hur menar du? jag hade inga problem att sätta in det i mitt chassi om det är det du menar
<Krawlezt> Jag menar generellt, hade du några problem med det?
<Krawlezt> Allting slutade på 6500kr inkl frakt.
<Krawlezt> Hur lång tid kan det ta? :o
<markus> raspberry pi kostar 35 dollars och den har tagit några månader nu
<markus> din kostar 6500 sa du?
<markus> bara omvandla och räkna om
<Krawlezt> Mhm, inkl skärm/frakt.
<markus> Krawlezt: det står väl i köpbekräftelsen?
<Krawlezt> "Webhallen skickar vanligtvis beställda varor inom 24 timmar (om de finns i vårt postorderlager).
<Krawlezt> Beställ härifrån eller ring 08 - 673 60 00. Alla priser är inklusive moms och gäller även i butik"
<markus> du bör väl ha dem på fredag om allt är i lager
<markus> kanske tidigare
<Krawlezt> Jag hoppas på onsdag :)
<Krawlezt> Hur ser man om produkten är i postorder?
<markus> du väljer postorder när du beställer om du vill ha det
<Silasle> Har en beställning på en raspbbery pi :D Får hoppas att den kommer nån gång snart...
<markus> Silasle: får du också en tisha?
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Varför köper du en sån?
<Silasle> markus: Jepp
<Silasle> Krawlezt: Bra fråga. Kanske som HTPC, kanske en enkel (ljudlös!) server. Det får vi se
<Silasle> Pappa betalade den så han har kanske också lite ideer
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det låter bra att du är nöjd. Nu återstår bara byggandet. Ta några dagar på dig att bygga. Det är dumt att stressa ihop datorn.
<Krawlezt> En dag max
<markus> några dagar? :D
<realubot> Jag överdrev lite.
<realubot> Jag menar bara att man ska bygga lugnt och sansat och se till att göra det rätt så man inte skadar något när man bygger ihop datorn.
<Krawlezt> Jag ska ta det lugnt o bygga rätt. D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är bra. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker du har fått ihop en prisvärd maskin i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> Jag med, fick mor att köpa det också.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Chassit ser bra ut, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK1DGZMXmL8
<realubot> Den duger nog gott i några år beroende på användningsområde.
<Silasle> Speciellt om man köper SSD och grafikkort lite senare :)
<realubot> Jag köpte en dator för några år sedan för 5 000 kr. Den duger fint än idag men då spelar jag ju inget i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Silasle: Exakt.
<realubot> Och kanske mer RAM också.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det första jag ska köpa är 4GB ram.
<Krawlezt> Har bara 4GB beställt atm.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kör fortfarande på 64bitars Kubuntu?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, nope, inga problem afaik
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag såg det men du klarar dig långt på 4GB RAM om du inte ska köra flera system virtuellt eller rendera 3d o.s.v.
<Amoz> +1
<realubot> Amoz: Hur var det med moderkortet och nätverket? Har du upplevt några problem med nätverket i Linux på Krawlezt mobo?
<Amoz> realubot,svarade på det innan
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inga som helst problem att köra Kubuntu på 4GB. Absolut inte.
<realubot> Om det var det du undrade.
<Krawlezt> rical: Aha, vad bra .)
<realubot> Amoz: Jag orkar inte länka. Jag vet inte vilka buggrapporter det var. Hur som helst så behövde man ladda ner en drivrutin från Realteks webbsida eller blacklista moduler för att få fart på nätverket.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du börjar bli lika kass som mig på att tabba nicks.
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Vafan, gjorde jag fel igen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad bra, blev lite orolig men eftersom jag ska inhandla 4GB mer ram så är det lika bra att ha 64bitars.
<MrMind> hej. någon som kan hjälpa mig med att med php få en sträng som denna "20120413" att bli "2012-04-13" ? tror man ska använda preg_replace men är inte säker
<Krawlezt> MrMind: Hur ser strängen ut nu?
<MrMind> t.ex 20120413
<Amoz> MrMind, date("Y-m-d") ?
<Krawlezt> Gör en sträng för varje tal
<Amoz> antar att det är ett datum du försöker få ut?
<MrMind> yep precis
<Krawlezt> Som Amoz skrev
<MrMind> hämtar datumen från en xml feed
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Dessutom ska ju 64-bitars programmen vara lite snabbare också. Så det handlar ju inte bara om att använda mer än 4GB RAM.
<Krawlezt> Vad bra =)
<Krawlezt> Jag är extremt nöjd med köpet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Jag med. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade köpt samma sak som du.
<MrMind> alltså jag hämtar datumen från en xml feed sen vill jag göra om dom till t.ex 2012-04-13 istället för "20120413"
<MrMind> om ni förstår vad jag menar
<MrMind> hehe
<realubot> Om jag hade haft stålar och om jag hade behövt en ny dator. :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tur att jag fick henne att gå med på att köpa 1TB istället för 500GB.
<Amoz> MrMind, vilken datatyp får du från XML-datat?
<realubot> MrMind: Det borde finnas en date-funktion i PHP som konverterar datum/tid-format.
<Amoz> är det en sträng ?
<Krawlezt> Ja det är det.
<MrMind> yep en sträng
<Amoz> MrMind, i så fall http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.strtotime.php
<Amoz> den där först
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det hade inte varit hela världen med 500GB men om man räknar vad det kostar per GB så är en 500GB ett dyrt köp i längden.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hårddisken kommer ju gå sönder förr eller senare...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Säg inte så!
<Amoz> MrMind, sen date-funktionen
<realubot> Haha
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det var det jag menade, 200kr för 500GB extra var ju helt klart värt?
<realubot> Jag hade en hårddisk som gick sönder inom 1-2 år.
<realubot> Den jag har nu har hållit några år.
<MrMind> Amoz, oki, tack
<Krawlezt> 500gb = 700kr - 1TB = 900kr - Vad hade ni köpt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, 500GB är inte prisvärda. Jag tror man ska köpa 1-2TB för att få mest GB för pengarna.
<realubot> *mest GB per krona.
<Krawlezt> Det var det jag tänkte också, därför blev det 1TB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ser ju. Om 500GB kostar 700 kr så "borde" 1TB kosta 1400 kr men den ligger ju inte i närheten av 1400 kr i pris.
<Krawlezt> Kommer ta ÅR och DAR att fylla..
<Krawlezt> Ge mig 2år UTAN formatering, då kanske jag har fyllt 1TB.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, realubot ang. nätverkskortet, verkar vara löst för mig
<Krawlezt> Nej, 1Ã¥r.
<realubot> Amoz: Ok.
<Amoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/922481/
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Vad för DISt har du om man får fråga?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, ubuntu ofc
<Amoz> ;)
<realubot> Det är det enda som jag är tveksam på i Krawlezt bygge. Att det finns buggrapporter om nätverksstrul på nätverkskortet i Krawlezt moderkort.
<Amoz> så där ser min ifconfig ut för nätverkskortet iaf
<Amoz> inga droppade paket där
<realubot> Dock har jag läst på flera ställen att det går att fixa med Realteks drivrutin eller genom att blacklista moduler.
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer inte ha kabel eller trådlöst, kommer ha 3G modem.
<realubot> Mm, men det ska ju fungera med kabel OM man vill börja använda det.
<realubot> Det är ju en princip.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att det är något problem.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Frågan är, vad ska jag göra med min andra hårrdisk? Lagring av VIKTIGa filer?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, du använder aldrig enbart EN HDD för lagring av viktiga saker :P
<Amoz> eller ja, använd den som backupdisk
<Amoz> och använd gärna U1 eller Dropbox med ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mhm, backup av viktiga filer.
<Amoz> realubot, du har rätt, jag har r8169-modulen laddad, så det kanske kan vara något som strular ändå
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det låter väl bra. Dock kanske man ska använda en ny hdd till viktiga filer men men...
<Amoz> har inte ens tänkt på det själv, men jag tycker den har lbivit lite slöare att komma in på via Samba när jag tänker efter
<realubot> Amoz: Mm. Jag tror det har med det att göra ja.
<realubot> Amoz: DÃ¥ kanske du "lider" av buggen.
<Amoz> ska genast kika upp det
<Amoz> hade ju varit skönt att få den kvickare om det nu är drivern som buggar
<realubot> "Annandag påsk är den stora näthandelsdagen. Blocket räknar med upp till 100 000 nya annonser under påskhelgen.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du gör som alla andra. Handlar på ananndag påsk. ;)
<realubot> Amoz: Vad har du för produkt-id på nätverkskortet?
<Amoz> är det nån som ska release-parta inför 12.04?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad spelar det för roll att man handlar idag? :o
<Amoz> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Inget. :)
<Amoz> realubot, ^
<Amoz> eller vilken menar du?
<realubot> Jag bara konstaterade att många gör det och att du gjorde det också.
<realubot> Amoz: Ja.
<realubot> Amoz: Men du får köra: lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Trodde det var något speciellt idag :)
<realubot> för att se produkt-id:t.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är tydligen den här dagen på året som flest handlar på nätet.
<Krawlezt> :o
<Krawlezt> Måste ju gå med i träden ;)
<Krawlezt> tränden ;)
<Amoz> realubot, -nn ?
<realubot> Amoz: Ja.
<Amoz> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)
<realubot> Amoz: " -nn    Show PCI vendor and device codes as both numbers and names."
<Amoz> realubot, såg det
<realubot> Amoz: Där ser du ju id:t: 10ec:8168
<Amoz> har du hittat nån mer info som kan hjälpa eller?
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> realteks DL-servrar måste vara det slöaste som finns på denna jord
<realubot> Amoz: Kolla längst sist i det här inlägget: http://knol.google.com/k/hesham-elsaghir/realtek-gigabit-ethernet-not-working/3noo92ojj7hi0/43#
<realubot> Eller läs hels inlägger kanske är mer korrekt.
<Amoz> ja
<Amoz> han installerar drivrutinen bara
<realubot> Amoz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-3.0.0/+bug/839393
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 839393 in linux-meta "Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111/8168B" [Medium,Fix released]
<realubot> Amoz: Och: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864196 in linux "Realtek RTL8111/8168B: Wrong driver module is loaded (dup-of: 839393)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<realubot> Den sista bugglänken tycker jag verkar intressant.
<realubot> Amoz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864196/comments/14
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864196 in linux "Realtek RTL8111/8168B: Wrong driver module is loaded (dup-of: 839393)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 839393 in linux-meta "Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111/8168B" [Medium,Fix released]
<realubot> Amoz: Här är en lösning ;) http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=344561
<realubot> *nödlösning
<realubot> Amoz: Säg till om du hittar en lösning. Om du har problem d.v.s.
<realubot> och hittar lösningen på problemet.
<Amoz> realubot, enligt den första buggrapporten så är ju problemet löst
<Amoz> och som du ser på de andra så är det ju "fix released" också
<realubot> Amoz: Mhm, såg det.
<realubot> Amoz: Ok.
<realubot> Det såg jag inte. Då så.
<realubot> Då är det kanske out of date.
<Amoz> så förhoppningsvis behöver jag inte oroa mig för det hädanefter
<realubot> Det förklarar ju i.s.f. varför du inte har några packet loss.
<Amoz> yea
<realubot> Amoz: Dom buggarna fick mig i.a.f. att bli tveksam till Krawlezt nätverkskort.
<realubot> *moderkort.
<realubot> Dock inte tillräckligt för att avråda från köp.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, jag tycker du ska installera precise-betan när du får din dator
<Amoz> dels för att testa nya betan, å dels för att du antagligen slipper ev. problem med drivare osv
<realubot> Amoz: Han ska i.o.f.s använda 3g men ändå. Man vill ju att nätverket ska fungera OM man behöver det.
<Amoz> realubot, yes, men det finns fler drivrutiner som uppdateras, inte bara den till r8169 ;)
<Krawlezt> Oj, har inte hängt med i er diskution. Ska scrolla upp
<Krawlezt> Vad är "precise-betan"?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, nya ubuntu släpps inom tre vecko
<Amoz> r
<Krawlezt> Aha? Så ni tycker jag ska köra på 12.04 direkt nu?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, kort sagt tycker jag du ska installera den
<Amoz> den är så pass stabil redan, och du kan samtidigt hjälpa till att upptäcka små lömska buggar å åså
<Amoz> och du får ju dessutom senare version av de flesta paketen
<Amoz> Linux 3.2 t.ex.
<Krawlezt> Vad anser realubot?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Detta är den mest kritiska delen i ett PC-bygge: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx7CEg1NLkU&t=0m26s
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Förövrigt så ska jag inte ha Ubuntu, ska ha Kubutun.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, oh god...
<Amoz> har du inte testat gnomeshell? :D
 * Amoz <3 gnomeshell
<Amoz> men detsamma gäller Kubuntu
<Krawlezt> Ja, gillade det inte.
<Amoz> nyare paket i de flesta fall
<Krawlezt> Debian eller Kubuntu är det jag överväger mellan, låter åt Kubuntu.
<hplc> hur gör man för att få tillbaka sitt lösenord? jag minns det inte och jag blir ignorerad av en del channels utan det
<Amoz> hplc, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Vad tror du om Kubuntu 12.04?
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w6UZNeGgXU&t=1m15s
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vet faktiskt hur jag ska göra, men ska kika igen så jag blir säker!
<Amoz> Krawlezt, va bara noggrann och försiktig, det är det enda du behöver tänka på imo
<Krawlezt> Mjo, realubot. Värt att ha 12.04 Kubuntu direkt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det skadar inte att titta en gång till. Lägg särskilt märke till det där med att det finns en pil på CPU:n som ska matcha ett speciellt hörn i sockeln på moderkortet.
<Amoz> kolla bara på alla små pinnar så ser du att det saknas en pinne, och att ett motsvara hål i sockeln är igentäptt
<Amoz> täppt*
<Amoz> om du stoppar in den så alla pinnar får plats så är det lugnt ;D
<realubot> Krawlezt: När du trycker dit kylaren så ska du inte lyfta kylaren från processorn när du väl har låtit den nudda eftesom du riskerar att försämra kylpastans värmeledningsförmåga i.s.f. I värsta fall så blir ledningsförmågan så dålig att man får köpa ny kylpasta och smeta på.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dylpastan är det gråa som sitter under processorkylaren.
<Krawlezt> Okej, tack.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det viktigaste av allt är att du inte använder våld när du monterar CPU:n. Det behövs knappt några kraft alls om man för rätt.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> 12.04 eller 11.10 är frågan
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kanske redan känner till det men det är så viktigt så det tål att säga många ggr. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: 12.04 av den anledningen som Amoz sa.
<Krawlezt> Hur får man ner 12.04 .iso?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, beta2 börjar bli lite gammal nu nästan
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Amoz> du borde dock kunna installera fårn den
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det ska nog gå bra, kommer nog gå i taket för att jag väntar så länge.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tänk på att den uppdateras dagligen så ta den samma dag som du installerar, typ.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/beta-2/
<Amoz> den där rekommenderar jag
<Krawlezt> Ok, men ska fortfarande inte ha Ubuntu.
<Amoz> dailys kan ev. ha fått nya buggar
<realubot> Amoz: Ok. Varför just den?
<realubot> Amoz: Ok.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/beta-2/
<Krawlezt> Tack
<Amoz> den då :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta2/Kubuntu
<Krawlezt> Nu är jag nöjd (A
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag ingen aning om hur 12.04 KDE är.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, om du stöter på problem så kör du så klart på senaste dailyn
<Krawlezt> Det är väl bara o ta upgrade/update dagligen så får jag senaste?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, yeah
<Amoz> menade om själva installationen skulle strula
<Amoz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kde-window-manager
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förövrigt så vill jag tacka dig för alla hjälp och all tid du har lagt ner!
<Amoz> har inte en aning om KDE's desktop-paket osv
<Amoz> men det där ser ju ut som KDE 4.8 ?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, det borde ju i så fall se ut som nya KDE 4.8
<Amoz> det va längesen jag testade kubuntu, har det hänt något spännande i KDE ?
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag öppen för andra distros, Ny dator nytt os :)
<Amoz> Krawlezt, nästa steg när du vill gräva dig lite djupare ner i linuxträsket borde ju vara Arch :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är lugnt. Det är roligt att du köper en dator som är prisvärd och håller måttet några år.
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Har redan haft Arc :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Sant :)
<Amoz> Krawlezt, okej, hur kändes det då?
<Krawlezt> Bra, fick det som jag ville.
<Amoz> i så fall så vet jag inte riktigt vilka andra distros du kan tänkas vilja ha
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Kubuntu kommer köra KDE 4.8, står så på hemsidan.
<Krawlezt> Är sugen på Debian (Krawlezt <3 Debian)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vi har gjort ett bra jobb. Lycka till med byggandet!
<Amoz> Krawlezt, testa det då =)
<Amoz> jag tycker dock det är för gamla paket och för mycket konfning utan att få något vettigt tillbaka
<Krawlezt> Dock vet jag inte ifl 3G fungerar i Debian. Har bara testat i Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<hplc> i senaste numret av datormagazin finns en artikel om systemd och att det skulle vara snabbare och senaste fedora har det, men märker man nåt mer än snabb uppstart som vanlig användare?
<arand> hplc: En "vanlig" användare tror jag inte ska märka av systemd. Jag tror dock Fedora har en minoritet av dessa så kallade "Vanliga användare"...
<hplc> så jag var inte bannad?
<realubot> hplc: Nej.
<realubot> Inte än...
<realubot> Mohahaha!
<hplc> men det blev jag ju förra gången?
<hplc> inte för att jag vet vad jag gjorde den gången
<Krawlezt> realubot: Visa distros hittade inte 3g modem, varför är det så?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det beror nog på om det finns drivrutiner till resp. modem eller ej.
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om distron har en modul för modem-modellen så fungerar det annars inte, typ.
<Krawlezt> Det fanns i Kubuntu/Ubuntu vad jag kommer ihåg.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och det beror nog på vad som ingår i distrons kärna och vilken version av kärnan som används i distron.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får plugga in ditt 3g-modem och söka på produkt-id:t som du ser med: lsusb
<realubot> Eller så googlar du på modemets namn och rätt Ubuntu-version.
<realubot> Så ser du om ditt modem stöds.
<Krawlezt> Eh, kör på kubuntu där jag vet det fungerar :=
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om det fungerar i Kubuntu så lär det fungera i Ubuntu också.
<realubot> Och kanske i alla versioner som använder samma kernel.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Ja, i Ubuntu/Kubuntu fungerade det kommer jag ihåg.
<Krawlezt> Dock vill jag inte ha Ubuntu, hatar Unity helvettet.
<Krawlezt> Så realubot, vad gör man nu när datorn är beställd? :X
<lag^> Krawlezt:
<Krawlezt> lag^:
<realubot> Det här kanske är något för era videoguider-projekt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=55280
<lag^> Krawlezt: hur går det för dig?
<Krawlezt> Med?
<Krawlezt> realubot: hur fungerar det här med postorder?
<Krawlezt> Det känns som att det här kommer ta en evighet bara för att det är jag som har beställt
<Krawlezt> 1-3 arbetsdagar så om jag har tur får jag det på onsdag.
<lag^> Krawlezt: datordelar :D
<Krawlezt> lag^: Har redan beställt :)
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/346789063/roger.png
<lag^> Krawlezt: beställt! Inte vandrat dit och hämtat? :D
<Krawlezt> lag^: Mitt moderkort fanns inte idag så jag orkade inte stressa så beställde allting.
<lag^> Krawlezt: Aha, okej
<Krawlezt> Blev bra det med, frågan är vad jag ska göra nu medans jag väntar.
<lag^> Krawlezt: plugga lite åt mig
<Krawlezt> Vad pluggar du?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Postorder fungerar så att du får grejerna till postens utlämningsställe och så betalar du när du hämtar ut grejerna.
<Krawlezt> Aha, ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du betalar en postförskottsavgift utöver fraktkostnaden.
<Krawlezt> Det var min mor som valde så hon kan inte bli lack nu :)
<realubot> Så det kostar några kronot extra jämfört med om du betalar direkt via kort eller internetbank när du beställer.
<Krawlezt> Jag sa t.o.m att det kostade 129kr men hon envisades med att betala så :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kostar inte mycket mer.
<Krawlezt> 129kr
<realubot> Man slipper postförskottsavg. om man betalar via sin internetbank genom att klicka på länken som Webhallen visar när det är dags att betala.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den stora fördelen med postförskott är att om du inte litar på butiken så behöver du inte betala förrän du hämtar ut grejerna på postens utlämningsställe.
<realubot> Det gör att du minskar risken att bli blåst.
<realubot> Mindre risk att du bestället något som avsändaren sedan struntar i att skicka.
<realubot> *beställer
<realubot> Dock kostar det lite mer, som sagt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: "· Postförskott - När du väljer att betala mot postförskott tillkommer en avgift på 50 kr. Postförskottsavgiften läggs på fraktpriset."
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock tror jag inte webhallen lurar mig :(
<realubot> Det var väl fraktfritt på Webhallen om man handlade över 500 kr eller vad det var?
<realubot> Så hon får helt enkelt pröjsa 50 kr extra. Det är inte så farligt.
<lag^> Krawlezt: cisco ju!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ett vanligt alt. är annars: "Direktbetalning - För dig som är ansluten till internetbanken hos SEB, Swedbank, Nordea eller Handelsbanken. När du väljer att genomföra ett köp skickas du till din internetbank där du får logga in på vanligt sätt. Pengarna dras direkt från ditt konto i samband med att du godkänner transaktionen."
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då dras stålarna direkt från kontot och du har så att säga redan betalat grejerna när du hämtar ut dom på postens utlämningsställe eller får dom körda direkt till dörren med DHL eller något annat fraktbolag.
<Krawlezt> Okej, nice :)
<Krawlezt> Dom har 1-3 dagarna kommer kännas som årr
<Krawlezt> år*
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nackdelen med direktbetalning är t.ex. om butiken kursar mellan det att du har beställt och det att dom skickar varorna. Då har du betalt och dom kanske inte skickar några varor för butiken kursar. Detta hände ju med... vad hette butiken nu igen...
<realubot> datorbutiken.com
<realubot> Det kanske löste sig till slut men men...
<Krawlezt> Mjo men jag handlar aldrig ifrån företag jag inte gillar/litar på.
<Krawlezt> Inet/Komplett/Webhallen
<realubot> Krawlezt: "Den omstridda elektronikåterförsäljaren Netsuperstore har gått i konkurs. Ett hundratal kunder kommer inte att få sina beställningar. "
<Krawlezt> Var det inte OnOff som gick i konkurs också?
<realubot> Om butiken kursar mellan det att du har gjort en direktbetalning och det att du skulle ha fått dina varor så finns risken att du inte får se varken varorna eller pengarna.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, eller dom la ner i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> Jag som gillade dom :/
<realubot> Det är nog tveksamt om Siba, Elgiganten och Mediamarkt kommer finnas kvar om 10 år.
<Krawlezt> Är lite osäker på Inet.se, dock gillar jag deras hemsida mest!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mediamarkt gör ju brakförluster på sina varuhus.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, gillar inte dom.
<Krawlezt> Jag hoppas att Siba går under så det finns bara Elgiganten kvar, eller tvärtom.
<realubot> Mediamarkt har en prisgaranti som säger att om man hittar en likadan produkt på en annan kedja i Göteborg så sänker Mediamarkt priset till samma nivå om Mediamarkt hade ett högre pris från början.
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ lurar man dom ju
<Krawlezt> Det skulle jag gjort
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom kollar ju upp det på Prisjakt.
<Krawlezt> Aha, smarta.
<Krawlezt> Annars skapa man en identiskt hemsida som elgiganten.se och köper ett domännamn som heter elgigantn.se, eller något liknande.
<realubot> Jag har fått priset sänkt på ett par produkter på MEdiamarkt genom att först kolla vad andra butiker tar och sedan säga till deras personal att en annan butikskedja har produkten till ett lägre pris. Vips, så sänkte Mediamarkt till samma pris.
<Krawlezt> Varför köpte du inte på den andra butik isåfall?
<realubot> Krawlezt: För jag hade närmre till Mediamarkt.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<realubot> Dessutom kanske jag skulle köpa två produkter där Inet var billigast på en och Elgiganten billigast på den andra. Då sänker Mediamarkt priset på båda produkterna så att jag får produkterna till lägsta pris på samma ställe.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju för att konkurrera ut dom andra kedjorna som Mediamarkt dumpar priserna så.
<Krawlezt> Okej okej
<realubot> Säljer Mediamarkt lösa CPU/moderkort?
<realubot> Jag tror inte jag har sett något sådant i deras butik. Bara hårddiskar, RAM-minnen m.m.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror inte så, vore konstigt.
<Krawlezt> Dock skulle det inte förvåna mig om dom sålde CPU's.
<realubot> Kasst att inte alla sv. dagstidningar har stöd för SSL.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-10
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/346789063/roger.png = Som vi ser så finns inte moderkortet/skärmen/chassit/ i postorderlagret..
<Krawlezt> kommer ta längre tid då tror jag
<realubot> Krawlezt: Var ser du "postorderlagret"?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror inte att dom har ett "postorderlager" utan dom skickar från ett centrallager till postens utlämningsställe. När paketet har kommit dit så får du en avi. Det tar nog bara 2-3 dagar om du har angett ditt mobilnummer. Annars tar det ytterligare 1-2 dagar för avin att skickas med posten.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Högst upp, Fruängen.
<Krawlezt> Det är ett brev samt så står det postorder där när du går in på en produkt.
<realubot> Aha, då tar det nog längre tid ja. För då måste dom bestäla från tillverkaren.
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> Brevsymbol: Postorder/Fruäng. - Ej i lager
<Krawlezt> :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.debianadmin.com/kubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-lts-beta-2-screenshots-gallery.html
<Krawlezt> Ser ju bra ut realubot!
<Krawlezt> Dock blev j
<Krawlezt> Dock blev jag inte så frestad utav KDE nu :P
<realubot> Jag får skaffa mig ett skript som döljer ikonerna på Skrivbordet igen för jag klarar inte av att hålla rent på Skrivbordet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror du det finns bilder från Ubuntu 12.04?
<realubot> Det var ganska smart med ett skript som visar/döljer ikoner på Skrivbordet med en tangentbordsgenväg. Jag tror jag får börja använda det igen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp.
<Krawlezt> Aha, ska hitta det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Svårt att hålla ett skrivbord rent ^^;
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-lts-beta-screenshots-gallery.html#more-2502
<realubot> Det är nog Unity 2d i.of.s.
<Krawlezt> Du hittar allting, dock tröck jag precis på den där :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vilka fler distrors har beta nu?
<arand> Fedora ligger ju och drar på sin beta för tillfället.
<Krawlezt> Finns det bilder på Fedora 12.04 med?
<Krawlezt> arand: När du säger "drar på sin beta" d.v.s att dom ska publicera den snart?
<arand> Fedora 17
<arand> Jo, Fedora har vissa kriterier som uppenbraligen inte uppfylls än för att kalla den beta
<Krawlezt> Dom har skrivit lite fel: " Fedora is 100% gratis and consists of free & open source software." :)
<Krawlezt> arand: Okej, hm.
<Krawlezt> arand: Har du själv Fedora?
<arand> Krawlezt: På vad sätt är det fel?
<Krawlezt> Ja, det står gratis i en engelsk mening?
<Krawlezt> Ska väl stå free antar jag?
<arand> Jag har en installation ligger i dual-boot, samt en kvm..
<lag^> haha
<lag^> hahaha!! det där var det roligaste jag sett idag
<lag^> gratis på engelska :DD
<Krawlezt> Det måste vara fel?
 * lag^ kollar upp om ordet ens finns på engelska :P
<lag^> se på fan
<arand> gratis är ett ord som används ganska ofta i FOSS-sammanhang för att markera skillnaden
<Krawlezt> http://fedoraproject.org/sv/features/ - Kolla till vänster lite längre ner
<lag^> det ordet fanns på engelska, och betyder mycket ritkigt kostnadsfri!
<Krawlezt> Va?
<lag^> jep
<Krawlezt> Det var det sjukaste!
<lag^> http://tyda.se/search?form=1&w=gratis&w_lang=en&x=0&y=0
<Krawlezt> Jag lär inte vara den ända som reagerade på det.
<lag^> jag reagerade ju själv nyss
<lag^> :P
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> lag^: Vad har du för distro?
<lag^> fak.. sova eller plugga?
<lag^> Krawlezt: windows och ubuntu
<lag^> ehe
<Krawlezt> Okej nice :)
<Krawlezt> lag^: Sova är överskattat som realubot säger
<lag^> insåg att det kan vara bra att ha windows ...
<lag^> på en dator iaf
<lag^> det är så mycket skit som kräver windows
<lag^> tyvärr :\
<lag^> "windows eller mac"
<lag^> Krawlezt: SÃ¥ du tycker att jag ska plugga?
<Krawlezt> Det tycker jag.
<lag^> om lager 1 i OSI-modellen
<Krawlezt> lag^: Jag har inget emot Windows, dock gillar jag inte Mac :)
<lag^> jag gillar mac
<lag^> mer än windows.
<lag^> faktiskt.
<arand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis#Etymology  uppenbarligen är ordet gammalt som gatan ;)  används ju inte så ofta i vardagligt sammanhang nuförtiden antar jag.
<Krawlezt> Hehe, arand: Fedora använder yum eller hur?
<lag^> ja
<lag^> det gör den
<lag^> dom
<arand> yep, den gula hundskiten
<lag^> den
<lag^> Krawlezt: fedora är ju redhatbaserat
<lag^> redhat = yum
<Krawlezt> Mjo kom på det, är inte så duktig på yum.
<arand> Fast i nuläget är det tvärtom...
<lag^> Krawlezt: vad vill du veta om yum?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte vilka som är beta nu.
<Krawlezt> Funderar på att dra på stort och använda Arch Linus :)
<lag^> arand: hurdå tvärtom?
<Krawlezt> Linux*
<Krawlezt> lag^: Ingenting faktiskt, var bara nyfiken och tänkte kolla om jag kom ihåg rätt.
<arand> RHEL är baserat på Fedora
<lag^> Krawlezt: jaha.. hur mycket erfarenhet har du av linux?
<lag^> arand: say what?
<Krawlezt> lag^: Jadu, hyfsat mycket. Har haft väldigt många distros men lär mig fortfarande.
<realubot> Sova är för mesar.
<Krawlezt> Folk säger att Mandriva är för folk som programmerar och kodar, kan det stämma?
<Krawlezt> Samt Gentoo.
<realubot> "Fedora is 100% gratis..."
<arand> Eller snarare, Fedora är RHEL-experimental, till mångt och mycket, även om det är en fullgod distro i sin egen rätt
<Krawlezt> arand: Jag gillade Fedora väldigt mycket, det är verkligen ett alternativ för mig nu.
<realubot> Är gratis ett FOSS ord eller går det att använda för gratis i andra sammahang också i engelskan?
<realubot> CentOS är typ Red Hat ?
<arand> Krawlezt: Mandriva är bra för folk som vill vara annorlunda, gentoo är bra för folk som vill vara svåra /troll
<arand> realubot: typ, ja.
<realubot> Och Fedora är Red Hat testing. :S
<Krawlezt> Aha, jag vill inte gå på för stort helle :)
<lag^> arand: Ah. Det var nog ett mer passande svar kanske.
<realubot> arand: Vad menas med att "vill vara annorlunda".
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Jag tänker på Mandriva.
<realubot> Mandriva är väl Meagia nu.
<realubot> Alltså: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<realubot> Det döljer skrivbordsikonerna. Men jag har använt någonting med toggle förr.
<realubot> Dock så fungerar inte gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<realubot> med toggle istället för false.
<realubot> Ah!
<realubot> gconftool-2 --toggle /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<realubot> Underbart!
<Krawlezt> realubot: :)
<realubot> Vad används Inser-tangenten till?
<realubot> *Insert
<Krawlezt> arand: Vet du när Fedora 17 kommer släppa betan?
<arand> Hmm, inte dokumenterat i manpages
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det använder vi Gamers bara.
<arand> Krawlezt: När den är redo™
<Krawlezt> Insert använder många gamgers till att fuska med, helt onödigt tangent.
<arand> Blockern var väl att dist-uppgradering inte funkade helt vad jag hörde...
<realubot> Suveränt att ha en keyboard shortcut till att toggla skrivbordsikonerna.
<realubot> Så skönt att slippa se röran men ändå slippa städa upp. :)
<realubot> --toggle är gconftool-2 motsvarighet till att sopa under mattan.
<Krawlezt> Används CentOS till desktops? Har aldrig hört om någon som använder CentOS som desktop, dock server.
<arand> insert används ju för att toggla replace/insert när man skriver vanligtvis
<realubot> Jag har Ctrl+PrntScr för det här: gnome-screenshot --interactive
<realubot> Det är smidigt för att kunna välja select area to grab när man gör skärmskott.
<realubot> Iställer för att som PrintScr ta hela Skrivbordet.
<arand> Krawlezt: CentOS är mestadels riktat mot serverar ja, speciellt som den släpar efter rejält om man jämför med någon dist som är mer desktop-inriktad
<Krawlezt> Som jag trodde.
<Krawlezt> Haha, har ni sett "Fuduntu"? :)
<realubot> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/561/desktopupe.png
 * arand har sett för många *untu i allmännhet
<Krawlezt> Mjo, det är faktiskt brist på fantasi i Linux världen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Snyggt :)
<realubot> Det som jag tycker är mest intressant med andra distros är rolling release som jag ser en viss fördel med.
<realubot> Sedan är det säkert en fördel med nischade system i många fall.
<Krawlezt> Tror faktiskt jag väljer Fedora, gillade det men kan det inte så bra men det är väl bara lära sig.
<realubot> Men till en desktop dator tycker jag *buntu/Mint räcker.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mint är ju nice annars.
<Krawlezt> Nej, verkligen inte.
<arand> Fuduntu verkar ju bara vara en fedora-fork med gammel-gnome och ett link-bait namn... Cirkulera..
<Krawlezt> Mhm, lite roligt faktiskt :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Med tanke på att jag kommer ha stationär så är inte Linux mint nice :)
<Krawlezt> Har förövrigt aldrig använt Linux på en stationär :o
<arand> Varför skulle MInt vara sämre på stationär?
<realubot> Jag gillade Trisquel. När jag kollade närmare på specsen så såg jag att det använde Gnome 2.
<realubot> Det var det som tilltalade mig.
<realubot> Däremot så ser deras beta för nästa Trisquel inte alls lika bra ut.
<Krawlezt> arand: Jag tror bara inte jag skulle gilla Mint på stationär.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker att Linux gör sig bättre på en stationrä en en bärbar.
<Krawlezt> Det återstår att se.:)
<realubot> Linux är stabilt och fungerar bra på en dator som ska stå och gå i många timmar. Det gör sällan en bärbar. Den startar man om då och då när man förflyttar sig.
<Krawlezt> Oherregud, kommer inte ihåg ett ändå yum kommando i huvudet.
<realubot> Dessutom så drar Linux ofta mer batteri än Windows vilket innebär att Windows passar bättre på enlaptop.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag tycket det var tvärtom, Linux var perfekt på min laptop vilket Windows inte var.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det varierar från dator till dator i.o.f.s.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, kanske det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kom på en sak, jag har inga SATA kablar till min 2,5" HDD.
<Krawlezt> Tror du jag får med några extra?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det följer med moderkortet.
<realubot> Eller kanske inte till en 2,5" i.o.f.s.
<Krawlezt> :o
<realubot> Det hade varit bra om det hade gått att byta till en speciell arbetsyta genom att klicka någonstans i Launchern istället för att behöva gå vägen om att visa alla arbetsytor och sedan välja en arbetyta. Det är ett klick för mycket om man vet att man ska till arbetyta nr. 3
<realubot> t.ex.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/149729-ocz_intern_ssd_240gb_vertex_3_lt_sata_iii_2.5_vtx3
<Krawlezt> Haha, såg detta precis på SweClockers :)
<lag^> förfan Krawlezt , sov!
<Krawlezt> lag^: :(
<lag^> :(
<Krawlezt> SweClockers/Fragbite/Flashback/Irc/Facebook - Kan hålla på hur länge som helst ;)
<lag^> IRC
<lag^> *
<lag^> :(
<lag^> langa din facebook då!
<Krawlezt> ./Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Svåra saker
<lag^> haha
<Krawlezt> ./Krawleztse för min facebook grupp :D
<lag^> tänker inte joina nån jävla grupp :D
<Krawlezt> Den är inte aktiv heller :)
<lag^> din addagrejj i din coverbild är lite felplacerad
<Krawlezt> Ne?
<Krawlezt> Jag som har jobbat som bara den med den!
<lag^> meh
<lag^> ska jag behöva ta en skärmdump?
<Krawlezt> Ne :(
<lag^> den kanske ser bra ut på din skärm :)
<Krawlezt> Såg det nu också.
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste byta.
<lag^> joined facebook 2009
<lag^> så... sent!
<lag^> :D
<Krawlezt> Sent?!
<Krawlezt> 13år då :)
<lag^> haha
<lag^> jamen
<lag^> just
<lag^> du är ju bara en plutt
<Krawlezt> Joinade Fragbite när jag var 11år :)
<lag^> skiter väl i fragbite :d
<Krawlezt> :(
<lag^> äsch, kan ju inte pokea
<lag^> sämst!
<Krawlezt> Flashback joinade jag när jag var 14år, SweClockers när jag var 16år.
<Krawlezt> Seriöst, tänk när jag är 40+. Då ska alla bara vara tysta! :)
<lag^> men bryyy
<lag^> :P
<Krawlezt> :)
<lag^> du ser så liten ut
<lag^> :P
<Krawlezt> Jag är biff o kriminell, akta dig.
<lag^> haha
 * lag^ blir rädd
<Krawlezt> :)
<lag^> så nu funderar jag på om jag ska sova eller läsa vidare om physical layer
<Krawlezt> Läs vidare
<lag^> jaha
<Krawlezt> Överskattat att sova
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<lag^> !
<Krawlezt> lag^: Studerar du inget roligt?
<lag^> ciscoooo
<lag^> men jag är ju trött i huvudet
<Krawlezt> Cisco, låter tråkigt.
<Krawlezt> PHP/MySQL/Linux?
<Krawlezt> HTML/CSS?
<lag^> nej
<lag^> jag har tenta i cisco
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej.
<Krawlezt> lag^: Sen skulle du bli nätverkstekniker?
<lag^> kanske
<lag^> eller sysadmin
<lag^> eller båda
<lag^> :D
<Krawlezt> Sysadmin, det låter som Linux?
<lag^> ja?
<Krawlezt> Dåså, där har du ett bra yrke! :)
<lag^> men jag har tenta i cisco!
<lag^> damn you kid :(
 * Krawlezt måste googla upp vad Cicso är
<Krawlezt> Sa mig ingenting, så du kan inte bli Sysadmin för att du har tenta i Cisco?+
<Krawlezt> Jag vill också plugga roliga saker
<lag^> nätverkstekniker blir jag väl snarare efter ciscokurserna
<Krawlezt> Vad gör man då
<Krawlezt> Sitter och kolla bites som far genom nätverket samt kolla så ingen gör intrång etc etc
<realubot> lag^: Berätta allt du vet om physical layer istället.
<realubot> lag^: Det blir ett bra läxförhör.
<realubot> Cisco är ett företag!
<realubot> Som sysslar med routrar e.t.c.
<realubot> Dom håller kurser för nätverkstjomar.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<kes0> realubot: GÃ¥ o sov
<lag^> realubot: jag har ju knappt läst något om kapitlet
<realubot> kes0: Ja. Det börjar bli dags.
<realubot> Här blir i.a.f. inte många barn gjorda.
<realubot> lag^: Gör barn!
<realubot> Det borde ingå i en linuxutbildning hur man säkrar återväxten av linuxusers.
<Krawlezt> Man måste få folk att öppna ögona för Linux i tidig ålder, då stannar dom kvar.
<Krawlezt> Linux: 20% - Windows: 50% - Mac: 30% = Världen
<Krawlezt> Tror det är något sånt
<realubot> Nej. Linux 1%.
<realubot> Windows 90%
<lag^> :o
<realubot> Och Mac 8-10%.
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser desktop-marknaden ut.
<Krawlezt> Är det verkligen så?
<lag^> windows är nog bra mycket mer än 50 iaf
<realubot> Japp.
<lag^> minst 70
<realubot> På webbserversidan har ju Linux bättre statistik.
<lag^> och macarna blir fler och fler
<Krawlezt> Om man tänker inkl servrar måste Linux vara minst 10%?
<kes0> realubot: En nupp kurs?
<lag^> trodde vi snackade desktopsanvändare
<realubot> Dock så är ju Android populärt.
<Krawlezt> Asså, jag pratar om Datorer i överlag. Inte bara desktops realubot.
<lag^> du kan va en dator överlag
<Krawlezt> Okej, 100% Linux!
<lag^> ;o
<lag^> min hand har somnat
<realubot> "Net Applications has estimated global desktop market share of Windows 92.2%, Apple 6.36%, Linux 1.41%."
<lag^> jobbigt att skriva med den ;(
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Estimates_for_2011
<Krawlezt> Men skämtar du? Är det bara 1,41% som använder Linux?
<realubot> När det kommer till desktop-datorer ja.
<Krawlezt> Vad gör vi nu
<Krawlezt> Vi lägger ner Linux och alla kör Windows
<realubot> Om man räknar på servrar så blir är det ju fler linuxusers men Windows är fortfarande i majoritet även på serversidan.
<kes0> lag^: Händerna på tangentbordet
<realubot> kes0: Satsar på inbäddade system och smartphones.
<realubot> Android är byggt på Linux och stort 1:a eller 2:a på smartphones.
<Krawlezt> Vi lägger ner allt sa jag, det blir inget Linux. Vi kommer aldrig bli störst :(
<realubot> När det kommer till inbäddae system så har inte Windows en chans. Operativsystem bakom TV-apparaternas menyer, e-bokläsare e.t.c. Där är det ju ofta Linux.
<realubot> kes0: Det spelar ingen roll.
<realubot> Linux duger bra som operativsystem trots att det bara är 1-2% av användarna som använder systemet.
<lag^> kes0: Vägrar!
<realubot> Det kanske bara blir sämre om 50% använder Linux. Fler virus och shit.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, men trodde det var minst 5% som använde Linux.
<Krawlezt> realubot: MINST 10%, så man är 1/10 i klassen :(
<Krawlezt> Jag är 1/10000 i min stad.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du räknar med servrar och smarthpones så...
<realubot> blir det ju 10%+ totalt minst.
<Krawlezt> Dåså, då är jag nöjd.
<realubot> :)
<kes0> Näfan sängen igen, hejpa
<realubot> Och typ 70% av linuxanvändarna dual bootar Windows.
<kes0> soffan*
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför har man Linux ifl man dualbootar med Windows?
<realubot> Folk som lirar mycket spel och där spelen inte fungerar i Wine t.exx.
<realubot> *t.ex.
<Krawlezt> Mjo sant
<realubot> Läggdags nu
<realubot> Natti!
<Krawlezt> gn¨
<lag^> fak.. hungrig!
<lag^> Krawlezt: hämta mat!
<Krawlezt> lag^: Blev också lite hungrig, men orkar inte gå ner.
<lag^> :\
<Krawlezt> Sova, hn.
<Krawlezt> lag^
<Krawlezt> "Om jag tar min sambo bakifrån samtidigt som hon ammar dottern?
<Krawlezt> Är det en regelrätt trekant eller är det bara perverst?"
<Krawlezt> Ska man skratta eller gråta? :o
<lag^> Krawlezt: oooold
<Krawlezt> Är den? Läste den först idag..
<Krawlezt> Dog lite av garv :)
<lag^> haha
<lag^> var läste du den?
<Krawlezt> Fragbite
<lag^> sen vet jag iofs inte om de gillar den här typen av chat i den här kanalen :P
<Krawlezt> Det är bara du och jag vakna, eventuellt någon annan.
<Krawlezt> lag^: http://www.fragbite.se/?threadID=1094782
<lag^> Det betyder ju inte att de inte läser det när de vaknar.
<lag^> orkar inte kolla din länk..
<Krawlezt> Sant sant
<Krawlezt> Aja, ska sova!
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Tjo.
<Haffe> Har du läst på ordentligt om Reed-Solomonkoder nu?
<phnom> Reed-what?
<phnom> 2Ah, nä, inget error correction på tentan, som tur är.
<phnom> Det är alldeles för modernt för han som gör tentan ^^
<Haffe> ECC fanns redan på 1940talet.
<kodein> vem behöver ECC när det finns atomvapen?
<Haffe> Furfur.
<kodein> nahoul
<phnom> Nazghûl
<Haffe> Assound.
<kodein> nassur
<Haffe> Hazim
<Dynamit> Vad händer?
<kodein> universum expanderar.
<Dynamit> hahahaha kodein
<Dynamit> läget?
<kodein> sittande
<Dynamit> aa vad du är dryg idag
<kodein> nejdå
<Dynamit> Vad gör du för någonting då?
<antii> :_d
<kodein> "jobbar"
<Dynamit> ok
<kodein> ja, det är helt ok.
<kodein> vad gör du själv?
<kodein> irkkar?
<Dynamit> sitter på bussen till S-vall
<Dynamit> ska till morsan ett litet tag så man åker till S-vall & blir hämtad
<kodein> sundsvall?
<Dynamit> jupp
<Dynamit> Fördelen med åka 10'an till S-vall bussbolaget bjuder på internet tillgång
<Dynamit> Går ju i skola i Mellansel så man har ju åkt i bussen en stund nu
<Dynamit> har skumt sak med min dator pulsaudio blir -10 prio varje gång jag startar datorn den borde vara prio 0
<Dynamit> haha prio -11 var det som rättelse
<Dynamit> snart i S-vall så om ett litet tag försvinner jag
<Dynamit> ;)
<Markk> antii: oi
<Markk> antii: Lunch då?
<antii> Markk: Mja.
<antii> Tre veckor
<Markk> :o
<Markk> wat?
<kodein> långlunch
<Markk> :D
<Markk> antii: Tänkte om du ville följa med till McD @ Hötorget.
<antii> McD??!?!
<antii> 7ignore
<Markk> haha
<Markk> Billigt ju
<antii> Skabbigt ju
<antii> äter hellre knäckebröd
 * bittin rippar en konsert dvd jag fick i Tyskland 
 * kodein byter högst märkbart mellan tredje person och första person
 * salmiak funderar på om hur man gör för att prata i andra person istället
<kodein> salmiak: "du"
<coffe> kan man göra om ? så man får stänga av systemet med powerknappen.. fast det är folk inloggade ?
<salmiak> coffe: så när du trycker på powerknappen så meddelas användarna och så får det typ två minuter på sig innan systemet stängs ner menar du?
<coffe> testade nu , och nu skulle den auto avstänga sig .. men annars brukar jag behöva klicka godkänna på det.
<salmiak> aha
<coffe> bäst vore om jag kunde via VLC få den att stänga av sig ..  iofs  kan man ju köra vlc ;shutdown .. men borde gå göra snyggare
<salmiak> vlc som i videolanclient? hmm.....  när filmen är slut stäng av datorn automatisk.... tjae...
<coffe> kör min mobil som fjärr till vlc .. så vore gött om man slapp gå upp ur sängen för stänga av datorn
<salmiak> Appropå VLC, nån som är duktigt på att kompilera som kan kompilera upp en VLC 2.01 för ubuntu10.04 ?
<phnom> coffe: Köp en jättelång rundstav.
<coffe> phnom,  ha ha   enklare då fixa ett .sh för telefonen
<salmiak> eller ja gärna en vad heter det, statiskt kompilering så man kan ha vlc2 körandes i sin hemkatalog utan att den behöver göra om halva systemet
<coffe> kan inte ens få den att somna datorn ..
<coffe> ska testa plocka ur stora grafikkortet å ta bort några fläktar å se om den blir tystare.
<spacebug-> stänga av datorn? är ni tossiga? =)
<coffe> jag vet.. strider ,mot de jag står för oxå .. men kan inte sova med den på .
<salmiak> ja jag skulle ju aldrig få för mig att stänga av kaffebryggaren bara för att jag inte använder den just då. för att inte tala om dammsugaren, den stänger jag heller aldrig av. tvn sätter jag på mute när jag inte tittar på den.
<spacebug-> det är väl lite skillnad dock
<spacebug-> för det första pga serverapplikationer som görs och för det andra, så ofta jag sitter vid datorn eller vill titta till en grej så vill jag inte vänta för att den ska starta upp, logga in och massa skit
<Haffe> Aaaaaaaaahtjo.
<Krawlezt> :)
<arand> gesundheit!
<kodein> grüss gott
<kodein> ich bin ein Berliner
<kodein> auf Österreich
<Krawlezt> Hm, ja exakt.
<maxjezy> jojo, här sitter ni och tänker att nu skulle haft ett bättre liv om endå linux hade stöd för skrivare.
<maxjezy> de gör ni rätt i kan ja säga er
<Krawlezt> Har inte Linux stöd för skrivare?
<arand> worksforme
<einand> JAg tycker linux/cups är det bästa skrivarstödet som finns
<einand> fungerar ju underbart
<Krawlezt> Varför behöver man skrivare?
<einand> fast kanske kan berop på att appel äger cups
<einand> Krawlezt: håller med
<kodein> man hatar träd
<einand> de två papper om året jag skriver ut lånar jag biloteket till
<maxjezy> ja, varför behöver man kontanter
<maxjezy> varför behöver man toapapper
<kodein> man hatar bomull
<maxjezy> man kan torka sig på handen
<einand> Barre: hittade du någon bra canvas leverantör?
<einand> Man kan använda anus tvättare
<einand> rätt populärt i japan
<einand> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:JapaneseToiletBidet.jpg
<maxjezy> jo, lär kittla lite
<einand> bara ovant
<arand> Bide to you too sir.
<einand> om folk vänjer sig, vid det är det inga problem
<Amoz> men seriöst, snackar ni alltid om så här vitt spridda saker?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> offtopic har blivit mer eller mindre standardiserat
<einand> Amoz: håller kanalen igång, snacka linux hela tiden så blir ju allt uttjatat
<Amoz> einand, har vi en offtopic-kanal?
<einand> sjävl tycker jag offtopic är viktigt för kanalen, för det håller duktig folk aktiva här. När någon kommer in och ställer frågor
<einand> så offtopic höjer kvaliten på supporten
<maxjezy> precis, typ såna som mig och einand  och realubot
<maxjezy> been in the game since beer came in our lives
<einand> Amoz: vad föredrar du, en kanal där folk idlar, och dröjar 30min inann du får svar, eller en där folk snackar offtopic förjämnan men när du väl frågar får du svar på 2 minuter
<Amoz> einand, det där är inte mutex
<einand> mutex?
<maxjezy> vi hade en jättefin offtopic kanal en gång i tiden men den blev infiltrerad av spioner
<maxjezy> sen blev den styckad
<maxjezy> och skändad
<einand> Amoz: nix, vi hade en offtopic kanal, men den blev förstörd
<Amoz> right...
<kodein> oj, ser man på
<kodein> det är whine o' clock
<maxjezy> rött?
<einand> So lets spin the clock and go and f....
<Amoz> hur kan en kanal bli förstörd? :P
<einand> have fun
<einand> Amoz: ja du, människor som inte fungerar rikgit som andra personer tog över den
<Amoz> och man kan väl vara snabb på att svara fastän man inte sitter å snackar skit i kanalen?
<einand> och införde full diktatur
<einand> Amoz: nja, av erfarenhet så vet jag att strikta kanaler blir en kanal där folk sitter och idlar, och dröjar länge innan man får svar
<Amoz> verkar ju inte gälla för #ubuntu
<maxjezy> den är inte svensk
<maxjezy> sverige är ett land med ett folk som, ja...
<maxjezy> behöver väl inte säga mer.
<Krawlezt> Vi är aldrig ontopic här inne, hehe-.
<maxjezy> vi stödde nazi
<maxjezy> även lite andra sjuka barnamördare
<maxjezy> just på grund av att offtopic och yttrandefrihet är något vi inte gillar
<maxjezy> nämner man något som inte passar den maktgalne så får man pisk och förföljelse av den hårda typen
<Amoz> gillar inte svenskar yttrandefrihet?
<amelia> tyvärr så ligger det något i det Krawlezt säger, intresset för linux och ubuntu är inte så stort bland våra besökare verkar det som.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, fick inte du datorn idag?
<arand> kodein: jo, ser man på :)
<maxjezy> ubuntu får skylla sig själv
<maxjezy> KDE ftw
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Beställde igår så imorgon hoppas jag.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, då jävlar
<maxjezy> vad ska du installera för skoj?
<Krawlezt> Linux, dock vet jag inte distro ännu.
<einand> amelia: tror nog intresset är rätt stort för det. Tror dock det är svårt att hålla folk aktiva pga att vi är få personer
<Krawlezt> Står mellan Fedora, Debian och Kubuntu.
<maxjezy> bra val.
<einand> sedan förstår jag inte varför alla gnäller över offtopicsnack, iaf inte bland ops eftersom det röstades igenom att det skulle vara tillåtet
<Krawlezt> Eller menade du så eller syftade du på delar maxjezy? :)
<amelia> einand: tror snarare att problemet ligger i att de som är här hellre pratar om annat.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, näe OS
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> inget windows?
<Krawlezt> Hehe, ny bra dator så funderar på att gå på något stort som Fedora men är ändå sugen på Debian/Kubuntu.
<einand> amelia: hade inte "annat" snackats så hade kanalen vart lika död som Svenska linuxföreningens
<amelia> einand: det är tillåtet med offtopic, dock finns det delar som inte är tillåtna att prata om just här och det verkar väldigt svårt att förstå.
<maxjezy> amelia, vi har redan tradat igenom all ontopic
<maxjezy> tom jordan har svårt att hitta något att prata om
<maxjezy> hans nyheter går inte ens en gång i veckan
<maxjezy> stackarn blev helt knäckt när youtube blåste honom
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Det hade vart ett lätt val om jag inte hade haft 3G modem.
<amelia> einand: men att det är tråkigt att det pratas väldigt lite linux är en helt annan sak, det är tråkigt för att bl.a. jag är här för att prata linux med likasinade vilket det inte är så mycket av nuförtiden.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, 3G här med, linux funkar bra med 3G :)
<einand> amelia: bara börja snacka linux, så snappar någon upp det
<maxjezy> amelia, du får ge dina likasinnade 12 piskrapp
<amelia> maxjezy: eller leta efter dem någonannanstans..
<einand> amelia: tror knappast du kan förvänta dig prata något meningsfullt i en kanal som riktar sig till totala nybörjare
<maxjezy> någon som minns vad det där steamliknande till linux heter?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Gör det? Förr när jag testade (11.04) så fungerade 3G bara i Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<arand> maxjezy: desura
<hplc> morrn
<maxjezy> arand, thnx!
<amelia> einand: det var nytt för mig att kanalen riktar sig mot totala nybörjare. jag tycker då att den riktar sig till alla linuxanvändare och framför allt de som använder ubuntu
<arand> hplc: :9
<einand> amelia: är nybörjare som kommer hit
<einand> amelia: och den var riktigt till dom i början
<amelia> einand: jag skulle nog inte kalla mig själv, bamsefar, Barre, HeMan, Nafallo, kodein och många fler för nybörjare.
<hplc> arand: vad är en        :9    <+
<Krawlezt> Alla här är nybörjare förutom jag tror jag.
 * Krawlezt lurade hela kanalen!
<maxjezy> amelia, du glömde mig vettu
<arand> hplc: en :) i halvcaps
<amelia> einand: eller du själv för den delen.
<einand> amelia: nä, men du måste hålla med om att så gott som alla "nya" som kommer hit inte har någon direkt erfarenhet
<amelia> einand: så är det säkert. med de som varit här ett tag blir bättre och bättre så det är ju inte direkt någon omöjlighet att ha intressanta diskussioner med folk här.
<hplc> arand: så symbolen betyder egentligen ingenting?      mer än att man i farten råkade missa Shift?
<einand> amelia: tja, jag la säkert fram vad jag sa klumpigt, för det var absolut inte så jag menade
<maxjezy> amelia, hur skulle du gå tillväga om du vill ha ett program som standard installerat vid nyinstall av ubuntu/kubuntu
<einand> iaf, någon här som är fena på irssi, jag har sabbat min inställning så folk som tex maxjezy som skickar sin text i iso-8859-15 kan jag inte se hans åäö
<amelia> maxjezy: det beror väl på om det finns i repo eller inte.
<maxjezy> det finns i repo men det är ju skitgamla versioner
<whuffor> einand: Bästa fixen för irssi är att installera weechat istället :P
<Krawlezt> einand: /set charset UTF-8, det var något sådant så skriv /set så ser du.
<einand> Krawlezt: gjort, var det som sabba det
<amelia> maxjezy: ta kontakt med paketansvarig till att börja med och kolla vad han kan göra.
<einand> nu läser den bara utf-8
<einand> jag vill ha den att förstå både iso och utf
<einand> gick förut
<maxjezy> ;)
<arand> maxjezy: menar du att rolla en egen iso eller att arbeta med paketering för ubntu-projektet?
<hplc> är själv osäker på vilka den här kanalen är menad för
<maxjezy> arand, att ubuntu har det som default installerat
<maxjezy> jag snackar givetvis om blender
<arand> Finns väl Ubuntu studio för det?
<arand> Men enkelt sagt kommer aldrig default Ubuntu desktop skeppa blender.
<maxjezy> för att?
<arand> De tog ju bort gim för inte så länge sedan..
<arand> *gimp
<Krawlezt> Gimp är värdelöst!
<arand> blender är specialicerat.
<maxjezy> blender är ju en av de fetaste video editorerna
<arand> Inte många använder det om man ser till Ubuntu's användarbasis
<einand> maxjezy: skriv nått med åäö
<maxjezy> finns sjuuuukt mycket dokumentation
<maxjezy> kådisböllän
<einand> taack
<einand> fungerar
<maxjezy> najsigt.
<einand> recode_fallback = iso-8859-15
<einand> så var det, om någon annan undrar
<CasperN> ser inte maxjezys åäö
<einand> maxjezy: fast et tips, ändra ditt utgånende till utf-8
<einand> CasperN: irssi?
<arand> Dessutom antar jag att blender är ganska tjockt, utrymme är en stor fråga vad gäller seedade applikationer
<CasperN> finch
<einand> ok
<maxjezy> arand, ligger runt 20 mb har jag för mig
<hplc> amelia: vilka riktar sig den här kanalen till?
<arand> aptitude kapades för att tjäna in ett par MB...
<maxjezy> good old aptitude
<amelia> hplc: svenskspråkiga personer som primärt kör ubuntu, men även andra linuxdistributioner eftersom att vi tycker det är trevligare att folk pratar linux än att det är strikt ubuntu. applikationerna är ju de samma i mångt och mycket ändå.
<maxjezy> einand, ja ska försöka
<maxjezy> hittar inte riktigt rätt
<amelia> hplc: skulle jag säga iaf, men därom de lärde de tvista
<realubot> Nu lugnar ni ner er.
<maxjezy> tjenare mannen!
<einand> borde vara dags att döda iso stanraden nu, i annat an low-mem devices
<arand> Så att få in blender i standardinstallationen tror jag inte man ska hoppas på, däremot kan man ju hjälpa till med packeteringen av blender i allmännhet, och se till att senaste versionerna kommer in så fort som möjligt, vilket innebär att paketera i Debian, mest troligtvis..
<maxjezy> arand, philip5 gör ju ett bra jobb med det
<maxjezy> ligger iaf inte allt för många versioner efter
<hplc> amelia: ok jo jag har försökt ta upp olika problem men kammat noll på det och engelska är inte helt lätt
<arand> Mjo, men hjälper han till med paketeringen i Debian?
<maxjezy> hplc, antar att realubot inte var närvarande när du kom med dina funderingar iaf :)
<maxjezy> den mannen, vilken guru på problemlösning
<amelia> hplc: tanken är ju att folk hjälper till om de har tid och kan, tyvärr är det ju inte alltid dessa två infaller samtidigt som man har ett problem. :(
<hplc> amelia: jo sant men kändes som om man hade hamnat ute i kylan : /
<maxjezy> shit, fick lov att starta om xchat för att byta iso-grejen
<tiina> Hej jag har problem adobe flash den slår ut mina proprietära ati inställningar?
<maxjezy> låg ju i serverlisten.
<maxjezy> nu ser jag inte tiina's åöä
<tiina> hej
<CasperN> maxjezy: jag ser inte dina heller
<maxjezy> hej!
<phnom> maxjezy: Ser ok ut här ^^
<tiina> jag ser era ö äå
<maxjezy> CasperN, men då.
<CasperN> tiinas ser jag dock
<maxjezy> jag kör utf-855-15 western europa
<CasperN> maxjezy: du gör fel
<tiina> hej jag undrar om ni kan hjälpa mig med adobe flash?
<einand> tiina: visst, vad är problemet?
<amelia> hplc: tyvärr är det ju så det blir. alla kan inte allt och alla har inte tid att kolla i kanalen hela tiden.
<tiina> i mun ubuntu 11.10
<tiina> adobe flsh?
<tiina> flash alltså
<realubot> "Mannen bakom succédatorn Commodore 64, Jack Tramiel, är död. Maskinen bidrog till att popularisera datorer bland vanliga människor i 1980-talets början."
<tiina> einad adobe flash slår uta ramarna på alla mina fönster i min ubuntu
<maxjezy> nu så?
 * realubot gråter.
<maxjezy> åäö..
<maxjezy> abc....
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, vad kör du för 3g?
<maxjezy> ett tips är telenor och en mobil med teathring eller wifi routing
<tiina> einad: Jag har installerat om min Ubuntu helt här om dagen pga problem nu har jag kvar att Adobe slår ut min ATI hela tiden och Inga fönsterpaneler finns kvar??
<maxjezy> gratis surf vid varje påladdning
<CasperN> maxjezy:  fungerar fint nu
<realubot> hplc: Vad är problemet du behöver hjälp med då?
<maxjezy> CasperN, ah, slog på unicode utf-8
<einand> tiina: hum, samma sak om du stänger av extra finnies med 3d
<realubot> hplc: Jag tänker på den här kommentaren:
<realubot> "16:49 < hplc> amelia: ok jo jag har försökt ta upp olika problem men kammat noll på det och engelska är inte helt lätt
<realubot> "
<tiina> einad ja då är det värre
<einand> tiina: jobbigt, då vet jag faktiskt inte.
<einand> tiina: kollat runt på ubuntus forum om någon annan har liknande problem?
<tiina> jag kan inte öppna adobedokument utan att alla fönsterpaneler slås ut, bort?
<maxjezy> tiina, mitt tips är faktiskt att skaffa ett nytt kort
<maxjezy> nvidia denna gång.
<maxjezy> någon som vill köpa SJ-resecheckar?
<felix688> Tjena, nån som har en aning om varför jag bara får 2 mbit/s när jag är inne på Ubuntu men 8-10 mbit/s på samma dator fast med Windows? testade med speedtest.net...
<maxjezy> felix688, antar du har ett realtek nätverkskort?
<maxjezy>  product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ eller RTL8111/8168B
<maxjezy> dessa två kan vara lite kniviga med hastigheterna i linux har jag märkt.
<maxjezy> finns dock lösningar
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> bra ping.
<maxjezy> felix688, ta reda på vad du har för nätverkskort genom att köra lshw i terminalen och leta efter nätverkskortet
<maxjezy> sen googlar du på det och vilken version av ubuntu du kör
<maxjezy> lspci
<maxjezy> funkar nog bättre
<maxjezy> lite lättare att hitta i den sörjan.
<Krawlezt> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> misstänker starkt att han har ett av de korten jag nämnde
<Krawlezt> Min hastighet blev snabbare när jag använde Linux, skumt.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, antar du inte har ett av de korten då.
<maxjezy> felix989, är det du som var felix688
<maxjezy> dör internet ut helt när du belastar linan?
<felix989> Bugg ? lösligt?
<maxjezy> tex, laddar en större fil.
<maxjezy> bugg yes.
<maxjezy> lösligt, ta reda på vilket nätverkskort du har.
<maxjezy> lspci i terminalen
<maxjezy> go gadget goo...
<maxjezy> du u du duu duu duuu..
<Krawlezt> hahah maxjezy :)
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du sitter väl inte och dricker öl mitt på dagen?
<felix989> maxjezy: De kan de nog göra, har haft problem att ladda ner program och sånt'
<maxjezy> utan att bju?
<felix989> Det är samma ja, värdelös client som jag kör på...
<maxjezy> samma kort som jag nämde?
<realubot> felix989: Kass drivrutin.
<phnom> Sweet, nu behöver jag ALDRIG få slut på batteri igen :D https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shake.charge
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Hur vet du det? :(
<realubot> felix989: Kör det här i Terminalen och posta resultatet här: lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, jag skrattar också sådär på fyllan
<maxjezy> hahah
<maxjezy> får inte ut sista a:et
<Krawlezt> hahah det var ju roligt :) Komisarie gadget du duduu duu
<Krawlezt> Nog om det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förövrigt så verkar mobilt bredband fungera i Debian och i Linux.
<Krawlezt> Detta är underbart!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mm.
<realubot> Det tror jag nog att det gör. Det är väl i princip samma kernel i Debian som i Ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> Nej, debian 6 kör 2.6
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu kör 3.2
<realubot> Senaste Ubuntu ja.
<felix989> maxjezy: Realtek RTL8111E chip
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Debian ligger ju lite efter. Det är sant.
<maxjezy> felix989, yepp, det kortet har en buggelibugg.
<maxjezy> vilken version av ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Men det gör inte Fedora :
<maxjezy> dansa bugg kan man göra med ubuntu
<realubot> Nej. Dom ligger väl snarare långt fram i utv.
<Krawlezt> Han är rolig idag :)
<maxjezy> http://www.google.se/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+RTL8111
<realubot> felix989: Kör kommandot jag skrev.
<phnom> Debian kör också 3.2
<maxjezy> här ser man en massa jäkla buggar som är rapporterade redan 2008
<felix989> Will do, har nått konstigt lagg på IRC:n...
<realubot> felix989: Vilken kärna använder du? uname -r
<maxjezy> felix989, oroa dig inte, det här är löst innan du vet om det.
<felix989> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<realubot> felix989: Du körde inte med -nnn.
<realubot> lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<felix989> 3.0.0-17
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är samma som du har?
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Och som Krawlezt har på sitt nya moderkort.
<maxjezy> japp
<Krawlezt> Va?
<maxjezy> jävla ubuntu att de inte kan lösa  detta.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad är det med mitt moderkort?
<realubot> felix989: Det finns tre lösningar (tror jag). 1. Köp ett nytt nätverkskort för 200-300 kr. 2. Installera drivrutinen till nätverkortet från Realteks sajt. 3. Testa att uppgradera kärnan till 3.2.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, det har det nätverkskortet.
<felix989> realubot: Vad är de du vill ha ut från det?
<realubot> felix989: Nätverkskortets produkt-id.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Aha, är det bra eller dåligt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ditt moderkort som du precis har köpt har samma bugg som maxjezys och felix989s.
<realubot> Som gör att nätverket inte fungerar ordentligt.
<Krawlezt> Okej, tur att jag ska ha 3G.
<einand> realubot: om du köper ett kort för 200-300kr basserat på Realtek så har du blivit lurad
<realubot> einand: Jag snackar ett Intel.
<einand> max 50 spänn för ett kort Realteks kort
<realubot> einand: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=344561
<realubot> Typ ett sådant kanske?
<felix989> realubot: Kör på lösning 2 ^^
<realubot> einand: maxjezy, felix989 och Krawlezt har moderkort med ett nätverkskort som har en känd bugg som gör att kortet fungerar sämre i Linux än Windows.
<Krawlezt> felix989: Varför kör du inte på lösning 3?
<Krawlezt> Låter lättast.
<realubot> einand: Är det så stor skillnad på Realteks och Intels nätverkskort då egentligen? Om man bortser från drivrutinernas funktion?
<einand> realubot: hur vet du vad det är för nätverkrskort jag har
<realubot> felix989: Vänta ska du få en länk med anvisningar...
<einand> realubot: Japp, är gigantiskt skillnad, jag avråder alla från att köpa nått med realtek, om dom skall använda kortet till annat än typ 30Mbs adsl
<realubot> einand: Det vet jag väl inte?
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<einand> realubot: bugg och bugg, problemet är att rt är mjukvaru kort, och att specifikationerna inte finns för linux
<realubot> einand: Jag lurade på Krawlezt ett moderkort igår med Realtek-NIC. Jag lurade på honom en hel dator för att vara ärlig.
<felix989> Krawlezt: Om det är något att ladda ner, vilket jag gissar på att det är, så kommer de ta timmar då min koppling är under 1 mbit/s just nu
<einand> realubot: tja, han har ju rätt begränsad budget
<realubot> Jag snackade massa strunt och fick det att låta som om jag hade koll. Han köpte mitt bullshit och köpte värsta skitdatorn till ett överpris.
 * realubot hånflinar.
<einand> realubot: seriöst?
<realubot> einand: Ja.
<realubot> einand: Fråga honom.
<realubot> Han får skylla sig själv om han tror på en främling på IRC.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hör du det?
<einand> jag hoppas verkligen du snackar skit nu
<realubot> einand: Han är 16 år. Det är dags för honom att växa upp och sluta lite på folk på Internet.
<realubot> *lita
<einand> och vad får du ut av det?
<realubot> Skadeglädje är den enda sanna glädjen, you know.
<maxjezy> einand, han snackar goja. datorn är helt okej för de pengarna han har.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ska du inte visa einand din "fina" dator?
<realubot> einand: Ja, jag skämtar med dig. Vad tror du om mig?
<einand> realubot: ja du, ibland undrar jag vad man skall tro om dig
<realubot> Tror du jag lurar på en kille på nätet en skitdator.
<einand> maxjezy: vad blev det för maskin
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag har köpt dator :`)
<einand> Krawlezt: vad blev det?
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/346789063/roger.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Visa einand din dator nu Krawlezt!
<Krawlezt> Jag gör ju det! :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. :)
<felix989> realubot: Nån som har en guide på kernel-uppdatering? Google laddar inte... Älskar detta problemet
<realubot> einand: Skärmen har jag inte tipsat om.
<Krawlezt> Skärmen är förövrigt inte min.
<realubot> Det är hans egna val.
<einand> förutom att du köpte en BenQ skärm, byt ut den så snabbt du bara kan
<Krawlezt> Det är inte min skärm
<einand> Krawlezt: ok, men iaf till framtida val, lägg mest pengar på skärmen, det är den del som kommer leva längst. Så lika bra att lägga mycket på den
<realubot> felix989: Ge mig infon i lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet så får du en länk med anvisningar om hur du installerar drivrutinen.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock är det min mor som ska ha den skärmen till arbete einand.
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer få hennes 17".
<realubot> einand: Han kan ju uppgradera till en 22" Dell för under 2 000 kr om 1-2 år.
<einand> Krawlezt: ajajaja, arbeta många timmar framför en sådan skitskärm... *rysa*
<Krawlezt> Jag har en 14" CRT också.
<realubot> Det är dock inte helt problemfritt att klämma in en skärm i ett datorpaket på max 5 000 kr.
<Krawlezt> Den arbetade jag först på.
<Krawlezt> Det var lite små jobbigt.
<realubot> *en bra skärm
<einand> realubot: självklart inte
<einand> realubot: jag sa i framtiden
<realubot> Krawlezt: En 22" Dell får du för under 2 0000 kr. Det kan vara något för framtiden.
<maxjezy> synd att inte kurdistan är här längre
<realubot> einand: Ja ja.
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Dell
<felix989> realubot: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)
<realubot> maxjezy: Han fick kicken och så tröttnade han på op.
<Markk> einand: Inget fel på Benq, vill man ha något bättre så måste man gå upp till en IPS-skärm.
<maxjezy> jag missade allt om någon skrev till mig för jag va på dass och pjuka.
<einand> maxjezy: varför då?
<Markk> einand: Vilket kostar multum.
<maxjezy> einand, han hade hjälpt felix989 på raken!
<felix989> ?
<maxjezy> han hjälpte mig med problemet på 2 röda.
<einand> maxjezy: BenQ är pissdåliga
<CasperN> nja, det finns prisvärda ipsskärmar också
<Markk> CasperN: Det finns det.
<Krawlezt> BenQ har bäst skärmar just nu einand.
<Markk> CasperN: Men i jämförelse.
<einand> pffft
<maxjezy> einand, ja har penq
<Markk> einand: Vad är det för fel på Benq?
<einand> budgetmärke så det stinker om det
<realubot> felix989: Här har du länken: http://knol.google.com/k/hesham-elsaghir/realtek-gigabit-ethernet-not-working/3noo92ojj7hi0/43#
<Markk> einand: Klart att det är budget, men det är bra skärmar.
<einand> en skärm överlever garanterat 3-5 datorer, absolut bästa stället att lägga pengar på, och framför allt viktigaste stället
<CasperN> brukar inte benQ få rätt vettig kritik nuförtiden i tester?
<realubot> felix989: Jag skulle dock ta drivrutinen från Realteks sajt och inte från googlecode.com.
<felix989> Kör själv på en 24" Samsung + 19" Mirai, går aldrig tillbaka till singlescreen...
<Markk> CasperN: Jo
<Markk> felix989: Haha
<Krawlezt> Bara jag som aldrig har haft en skärm större än 19"?
<Markk> felix989: Man ska ha två skärmar med samma storlek isf. :P
<Markk> ja
<Krawlezt> Jag har en 17" nu :(
<Markk> Jag har en 14".
<Markk> Men den sitter i jobbdatorn.
<maxjezy> jag är nöjd med min Benq
<Krawlezt> Jag har en 14" och en 17", ledsen :(
<maxjezy> inte en död pixel
<maxjezy> så långt ögat når
 * Markk åker tunnelbana.
<Markk> bjumbjum
<maxjezy> sitter här i skuggan
<maxjezy> och drömmer mig bort
<CasperN> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk har en del tester på BenQ. och klart att de inte hör till de bästa skärmarna, men de får ärligt omdömme och resultatet skulle jag inte alltid kalla dåligt
<realubot> felix989: Vad använder du för kärna: uname -r
<realubot> felix989: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<realubot> Där har du drivrutinen till kernel 2.4.x - 2.6.x.
<realubot> 8.029.00
<realubot> "LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64)"
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Det här måste vara ett i-landsproblem.
<felix101> realubot: Laddade ner de drivrutinerna innan, ingen skillnad... Har jävliga lagg problem med IRC:n, försöker komma in på mobilen ist
<einand> köp aldrig skit, spara häldre några extra månader
<einand> kommer löna sig i längden
<realubot> Markk: Dell ja?
<realubot> Markk: Vad har du emot Dell?
<Markk> Dell!
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79346/how-can-i-install-the-realtek-rtl8111e-version-8168-driver
<realubot> einand: Det var ju därför jag "förbjöd" Krawlezt att byta ut i5 2500K mot en i3 för att komma ner i pris.
<einand> undra om tjejen inte är lite ung för detta http://tjuvtittat.se/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/honvillbliporrstj%C3%A4rna.jpg
<Markk> Jag står iofs och håller i en Dell Latitude E6420 atm.
<einand> realubot: bra gjort
<realubot> felix101: Blacklistade du modulen o.s.v. då?
<realubot> felix101: Som det står i guiden? Och installerade du drivisen korrekt?
<felix101> realubot: nej, ska försöka på mig det nu
<realubot> felix101: Vad har du för kärna?
<CasperN> einand: den som pusslade ihop den sidan borde få sparken (samt en hård spark i röven)
<realubot> felix101: Är drivrutinen ens till din kernel? Kör: uname -r
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du.
<Krawlezt> 3.0.14
<Krawlezt> Har han
<felix101> 3.0.0.17
<realubot> Ok, då är det tveksamt om drivisen fungerar.
<realubot> Jag hade nog inte testa.
<realubot> Den är ju till 2.4.x - 2.6.x.
<maxjezy> felix101, har du inte ett löst nätverkskort?
<realubot> Det kanske är bättre att köra på kernel 3.2 och se om det löser problemet eftersom det står fix released på buggrapporten.
<maxjezy> du kommer få det här problemet för varje ny kernel du kör in annars
<realubot> felix101: Jag antar att du har ett uppdaterat system?
<maxjezy> tillslut kommer du ordbajsa på ubuntu
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja, fanns ju ett tips i länken på hur man skulle slippa det problemet.
<felix101> 3.0.0-17-generic*
<maxjezy> realubot, aha men det är nog ingen säker lösning iaf, blåser man disken så funkar sällan knåplösningar
<realubot> maxjezy: http://knol.google.com/k/hesham-elsaghir/realtek-gigabit-ethernet-not-working/3noo92ojj7hi0/43#
<realubot> Han installerar om drivaren med ett skript när nätverket inte fungerar eller något.
<maxjezy> smart, men endå inte bulletproof.
<realubot> Sant.
<maxjezy> jag smocka in ett nytt nätverkskort
<felix101> realubot: Nyinstallerat förra veckan, helt uppdaterat. Uppdaterar gärna kernel om de skulle behövas, har bara inte så bra dl hastighet om det behövs
<maxjezy> såna finns att införskaffa för runt 1 kr och uppåt på tradera
<realubot> Amoz: felix101 har samma nätverkskort som du har.
<realubot> Amoz: Buggen skulle väl vara fixed? Han har kernel 3.0.17.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är nog lik bra att göra det ja.
<realubot> Kostar max 200-300 kr för ett Intel NIC.
<realubot> felix101: Ja, du behöver ju tanka ner kärnorna.
<maxjezy> eller typ gratis på tradera
<maxjezy> en bunt med kort.
<realubot> felix101: Har du 64-bitars Ubuntu?
<einand> funderar på att skita i allt som har med smartphone att göra, nu när nya lager kommer och bara lira med http://www.mobil.se/nyheter/har-ar-superbudget-luren-nokia-103-1.504867.html
<realubot> Fogge: Kör det här för att isntallera kernel 3.3:
<Amoz> realubot, jag kör precise, dvs 3.2
<realubot> mkdir kernel3.3 && cd kernel3.3 && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-precise/linux-headers-3.3.0-030300-generic_3.3.0-030300.201203182135_amd64.deb && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-precise/linux-image-3.3.0-030300-generic_3.3.0-030300.201203182135_amd64.deb
<einand> Samsung lanserar nu en ny typ av microSD-kort som ska vara särskilt lämpade för telefoner och surfplattor med 4G.
<einand> udda
<einand> hur skall det vara bättre?
<realubot> Fogge: Därefter kör du: cd kernel3.3 && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Fogge> realubot: Okej
<realubot> Dock så måste du ju ha tillgång till Internet.
<Fogge> Ja, det förstår jag.
<Fogge> Vad pratar vi om´?
<realubot> Fogge: Nej. :)
<realubot> Fogge: Inte du.
<realubot> Hehe
<hplc> varför börjar man första raden i ett shellscript med        #! /bin/bash            ?
<Fogge> :D:DD:D:D:D:D
<realubot> Fogge: Det var till felix.
<Krawlezt> hplc: Man behöver inte det.
<Krawlezt> Där är det för att berätta att man använder bash.
<realubot> hplc: För att tala om att koden ska köras av programmet bash.
<realubot> hplc: Annars vet inte Linux om det är Python eller Bash eller vad det är för program som ska exekvera koden.
<realubot> hplc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<Krawlezt> Tycker vi ska starta en kampanj där vi ska försöka få fler att öppna ögonen för Linux
<realubot> hplc: "In this case, the program loader in Unix-like operating systems parses the rest of the first line as an interpreter directive and invokes the program specified after the character sequence with any command line options specified as parameters. The name of the file being executed is passed as the final argument."
<hplc> verkar lite bakvänt, symbolen  #  brukar ju betyda "bara en kommentar, inget att exekvera"
<realubot> hplc: Exakt.
<realubot> hplc: "The contents of the shebang line is automatically ignored by the interpreter, because the # character is a comment marker in many scripting languages. Some language interpreters that do not use the hash mark to begin comments, such as Scheme, still may ignore the shebang line."
<Amoz> realubot, han hade ett RLT8111B ?
<realubot> Det är det också. Shebangen talar om att programmet bash i katalogen bin ska exekvera koden. Och koden som exekveras är koden som inte är markerad med #.
<Amoz> inte samma som mig o Krawlezt
<Amoz> vi har 8168B, men 8169-drivern används istället
<realubot> D.v.s. shebangen exekveras inte av Bash utan shebangen talar om ATT Bash ska exekvera okommenterad kod i skriptet.
<Amoz> kanske lider av en liknande bugg dock
<realubot> Amoz: Ok.
<realubot> DÃ¥ sa jag fel till honom.
<hplc> mm ok då förstår jag
<realubot> Amoz: Eller nej. Jag fick ju träff på hans nätverkskort.
<maxjezy> det är rätt
<realubot> Amoz: hans NIC har produkt-id: 10ec:8168
<maxjezy> 8168B
<maxjezy> samma skräp
<realubot> Amoz: Är inte det samam som ditt?
<hplc> om jag fattar rätt så är shellscript lämpligt för de minsta uppgifterna, är det aningen mer komplicerat skriver man det med fördel i python?
<Amoz> hplc, python är ett programspråk, bash är för shell/administration
<Amoz> realubot, maxjezy jo det va det ju
<Amoz> RTL8111/8168B
<realubot> hplc: Bash fungerar ju väldigt bra tillsammans med Terminal-kommandon som används för att ratta systemet, d.v.s. som Amoz sa för administration.
<Haffe> Du kan göra den mesta skalscriptningen i python också.
<realubot> Python är ju ett riktigt programspråk som används till att skriva "riktiga" program.
<kodein> nä, det är ett språk som bara används av akademiker på dammiga institutioner
<Amoz> Haffe, givet, men måste man inte hela tiden anropa en funktion som exekverar kommandot i skalet då?
<Amoz> kodein, håller inte med. Python är ganska modernt :P
<realubot> kodein: Jasså?
<Krawlezt> Python är sämst
<Krawlezt> Det används knappt
<Amoz> men snälla..
<hplc> aj aj aj, flåt, inte meningen att starta ett flamewar :S
<realubot> Amoz: Det finns väl bibliotek med kod för olika "systemåtgärder"?
<realubot> Eller har jag fel?
<Amoz> realubot, kanske det, men det kräver ju fortfarande att du anropar en massa funktioner osv i så fall, om du skriptar bash så är ju allt redan integrerat där, eftersom du skriptar direkt i miljön
<realubot> Amoz: Vilken kernel kör du?
<Amoz> linux
<Krawlezt> Det är ingen kernel?
<realubot> Amoz: Kortet fungerar ju på ditt system men inte på felix. Han använder 3.0.17.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, linux är en kärna jo :P
<realubot> Amoz: Version?
<Amoz> 3.2.0-22-generic
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är väl just det det är. En kernel.
<Krawlezt> Ahaja
<realubot> Amoz: Ok, då kanske det är fixat i 3.2 men inte i 3.0.
<maxjezy> OMG, tinfoil hat on.
<Amoz> realubot, det är ju en logisk slutsats
<realubot> Man tycker fixen borde släppas som uppdatering till 3.0 också men men...
<hplc> maxjezy: "tinfoil hat"?
<Amoz> realubot, finns backports i ubuntu
<Amoz> om det nu e modulens fel
<realubot> Amoz: Mm.
<Amoz> annars får han dra hem mainline kernel
<realubot> Amoz: Mitt råd till honom var att installera 3.3.
<hplc> aluminium folie används väl bara av damer som färgar om håret???
<Amoz> hplc, jag använder det för mat också
<maxjezy> mitt råd är att installera windows
<hplc> men inte på huvudet, vad skulle det hjälpa mot?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Ursäkta?
<Amoz> isolering
<maxjezy> lögner och halvsanningar
<hplc> windows och deras powershell är väl bara en blek kopia av unix världens shellscripting?
<realubot> hplc: Jag tror maxjezy tänker på: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat
<maxjezy> juste
<maxjezy> precis en sån realubot
<maxjezy> men mina är snyggare
<hplc> så att hjärnan inte kan drabbas av r.ö.s?
<maxjezy> och sektliknande skitsnack
<maxjezy> jaja, har inte tid för det här mera nu.
<maxjezy> bbl
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har ett rent och stort skrivbord, en skruvmejsel och en laptop. Behöver jag något mer för att bygga en dator?
<einand> Krawlezt: du behöver nog två skruvmejslar
<hplc> en stor burk tålamod, vet inte om clas ohlsson har det i lager dock
<einand> nja, i nödfall brukar man kunna hitta det som behövs i köket
<Krawlezt> einand: Vad ska jag med 2st till?
<einand> Krawlezt: oftast är det två storlekar på skruvvar
<Krawlezt> Okej, då har jag 2st.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tja. Det gäller att skrumejseln passar skruvarna.
<hplc> om man vill ändra ikonen för en app på skrivbordet, ska det då som standard vara 16x16 i format png?
<realubot> Det kanske är en sådan där mejsel som går att ha olika stift på?
<realubot> hplc: Jag vet inte. Kolla på ikonerna som redan finns?
<chees_> helo
<chees_> vilken är bästa opratören tre eller tele 2 ::P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kanske behöver en sax så slipper du slita upp tejp och påsar.
<spacebug-> chees_: beror nog på var du rör dig
<chees_> gbg
<spacebug-> ingen aning där.. säkert oliak var i gbg oxå
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ta det försiktigt när du klipper så du inte klipper av en kabel eller klipper i kretskorten. :)
<chees_> jo
<chees_> vad skulel du föreslå :P
<chees_> tänkte fixa maxi abo
<spacebug-> chees_: mindre orter mm så sammarbetar tre/telenor med master och tele2/telia. Nu är ju inte gbg litet precis så de har säkert egna master där
<chees_> sista dagen nu för thephone house
<spacebug-> jag har tre (det där dom kör nu total för 349)
<chees_> ok
<spacebug-> vi har en mast utanför fabriken med 3 därför vill jag ha det
<chees_> funka den bra?
<spacebug-> ja
<chees_> ok
<chees_> hur snabb är surfen?
<spacebug-> men jag bör i falköping.. brukar aldrig ha svårt att ringa var jag än är iofs men jag har ju inte varit i och runt hela gbg precis =)
<chees_> heh ne
<spacebug-> upp till 32Mbit/s men det gäller väl typ storstäder mer
<chees_> tänkte ta maxi abo
<chees_> med htc one x
<spacebug-> sån mobil jag har ;)
<maxjezy> telenor ftw!
<chees_> fast ja vill je ha htc
<chees_> vill ha min smasung note
<chees_> gillar noten som fan
<chees_> fick shysst pris med
<chees_> :P
<spacebug-> ska du välja tre så är det lite mer brådis då det är sista dagen idag
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vadå klipper? Jag ska inte klippa något.
<chees_> jopp
<chees_> sista dagen för the phonehouse
<chees_> haha
<chees_> faan ska man ta tre eller tele2
<chees_> bläh
<chees_> aldrig telenor jävla skojar bolag!
<chees_> spacebug- köpte du via phonehouse
<Amoz> phonehouse om några är väl skojarbolag?
<chees_> vill inte ha låst lur
<spacebug-> chees_: nej ringde kundtjänst.. jag va redan kunde så
<chees_> ok
<spacebug-> chees_: luren är låst till tre under bindnigstiden. Tror dock inte det är så på tele2
<chees_> jopp
<chees_> men ska inte vara s å på thephonehose
<chees_> förutom iphonen
<spacebug-> ok
<HeMan> hmm, ska man köpa ny OpenWRT-router, http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1034833 ?
<HeMan> eller ska man lyxa på med en http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=885252 ?
<Haffe> Amoz: sys.exec() ?
<chees_> hehe
<chees_> svårt välja abo
<Amoz> Haffe, yes, what about it?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Externt kommando.
<Amoz> jo jag visste att det fanns något sånt
<CasperN> någon som är duktig på bilar här? http://visboo.com/img/five/Japan_design_13.jpg
<CasperN> vad kan denna heta?
<einand> CasperN:
<einand> 824 × 275
<einand> Mazda RX 500
<maxjezy> sjukt snygg bil
<maxjezy> säkert helt kass dock
<CasperN> einand: tack
<einand> CasperN: vill du veta hur jag gjorde?
<einand> för jag kan nada om bilar
<maxjezy> googla rx 500?
<CasperN> jag kan gissa
<einand> viste inte att det var rx 500
<CasperN> sökte på en sida som jämför bilder
<einand> jag gick till google image search, ladda upp bilden
<einand> och hitta liknande
<CasperN> precis
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> smidigt
<maxjezy> fan va snygg den var
<maxjezy> var har den varit hela mitt liv
<maxjezy> slösa precis 200 på en pizza beställning när jag borde sparat till en sån istället.
<CasperN> maxjezy: precis
<CasperN> riktigt tuff bil
<CasperN> man vill ju bara ha en för att titta på typ
<CasperN> den går säkert inte att köra
<einand> CasperN: den är med i tävlingar på youtube
<CasperN> galet
<maxjezy> länka en fager alkis
<einand> maxjezy: http://rifill.blogg.se/images/2010/alkis_38035506_114311096.jpg
<propus> någon som kör ubuntu 12.04 lts beta 2 ?
<antii> jao
<antii> snart kommer ju stable :O)
<einand> begriper inte vad som ätit upp min hårdisk
<swecarp> propus,  jag kör kubuntu beta2
<propus> är den stabil?
<antii> einand: spotify?
<swecarp> jag har inte haft speciellt myckke problem
<propus> okej nice... kanske man skulle prova smälla in de..
<maxjezy> einand, tack
<CasperN> maxjezy: man skulle haft blueprints på den så man kan modellera den
<CasperN> (uteliggaren alltså)
<realubot> kodein: Moderkort ligge ri en plastpåse och RAM-minnet brukar ligga i en förpackning av hårdplast. Svårt att öppna vissa förpackningar med en skruvmejsel. Det är enklare med en sax. :)
<einand> vad har hänt, är det alla telefonspammarers dag idag, eller har någon sålt mitt nummer till alla
<einand> antii: spotify?
<realubot> kodein: Det kan vara bra att veta om du får för dig att bygga en dator.
<swecarp> jag upplever den stabil har bara haft 2 program krascher endel program har slutat att funka fullt ut såsom digikam men det har varit massa uppdateringar så det kan vara så att paketet inte är ändrrat så endel kan vara dom nya filerna som ställer till detr
<realubot> kodein: Jag säger det bara en gång. Glöm aldrig det.
<einand> antii: aha, nä har inte det installerat
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> CasperN, blueprints på alkisar lär inte vara så lätta att hitta
<maxjezy> om man inte fixar en egen
<realubot> "Today marks the end of support for Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat."
<antii> einand: ok
<einand> maxjezy: vad är det som du skall göra?
<maxjezy> einand, äta pizza :)
<einand> maxjezy: kebab?
<einand> hitta vad som äter 80GB hårdisk iaf, är mängden bilder jag fotograferat på en månad
<maxjezy> ja, en al fungi, en kebabpizza och en kebabtallrik
<maxjezy> jag ska äta allt själv.
<kodein> realubot: lär dig tabbkomplettera nån gång
<Haffe> Nu blev jag sugen på pizza.
<Haffe> Jag har inte ätit pizza på evigheter.
<kodein> inte jag med
<kodein> det är nog säkert ett halvår, i alla fall
<Haffe> Ska vi börja äta torsdagspizza i protest?
<kodein> näe, jag vet inte om jag behöver skaffa mig skräpmatsorienterade vanor
<Haffe> Sant det.
<hplc> skräpmats orienterade vanor     objektorienterad programmering,                    känns som om det borde finnas ett samband nånstans
<markus> varför?
<hplc> rent ljudmässigt låter dom bra ihop om man uttalar dom
<maxjezy> Är din bostad ansluten till vårt fibernät? Då kan du surfa med vårt mest kraftfulla bredband - upp till 1000 Mbit/s!
<maxjezy> Just nu bjuder vi på en högre hastighet i 1 år. Prova i 3 månader med full ångerrätt.
<maxjezy> kan någon förklara den där svenskan för mig
<maxjezy> vad innebär ångerrätten?
<hplc> kan jag använda mitt desifektionsmedel på dator? det inne håller nån sorts alkohol står det
<realubot> Det fungerar ju att titta på film på ett system med enbart CLI: http://shelr.tv/records/4f812b67966080302f000013
<realubot> https://lwn.net/Articles/491498/rss
<realubot> "The actual extent of this sponsorship is not clear at this time."
<hplc> realubot: kan man använda desinfekteringsmedel med isopropanol på datordelar?
<phnom> hplc: Vad är det du ska desinfektera?
<hplc> skärm och tangentbord
<realubot> hplc: Du ska använda ett speciellt medel. Jag kommer inte ihåg vad det heter nu men det finns på Apoteket.
<phnom> tangentbordet kan du diska om du plockar bort elektroniken.
<realubot> Det är rengöringssprit.
<realubot> hplc: På skärmen hade jag inte använt något sådant.
<hplc> "ytdesinfektion plus" står det på flaskan
<phnom> Och vad sjutton gör du med skärmen för att behöva desinfektera den.
<phnom> ?
<phnom> Hm, desinficera?
<MrMind> hej. är som så jag på en server har skapat en mapp. alla filer i mappen ägs av samma grupp så alla användare som är med i gruppen har fulla rättigheter för filerna i mappen. nu kommer problemet och det är att när en användare skapar en fil i mappen blir gruppen användaren om ni förstår
<MrMind> går det lösa på något sätt?
<hplc> ja det torkar ju så snabbt
<phnom> MrMind: chmod 2775 på mappen
<phnom> Så behåller den den gemensamma gruppen för nya filer
<MrMind> aha oki, fasiken va bra
<MrMind> finns det något liknande för rättigheter? så att t.ex mappar alltid skapas med 775 och filer med 664?
<realubot> !kaka | phnom
<hplc> finns det inte nån pryl som heter umask med?
<ubot2> phnom: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<phnom> Om du har chmod 2775 på alla mapparna och umasken är 002 så kommer det bli så
 * realubot applåderar phnom svar.
<realubot> Bravo!
<MrMind> hehe vad fasiken är umask?
<realubot> hplc: Det heter isopropanol ja.
<hplc> inversen
<phnom> MrMind: Tror den är 0002 per default i ubuntu
<realubot> Det rengöringsmedlet som används för datorer. Det borde fungera på tangentbordet. Dock skulle jag inte använda det på skärmen.
<MrMind> phnom: oki, kör debian så antar att det är samma?
<phnom> MrMind: Nä, där var den 022 för mig
<realubot> hplc: En skärm torkar man normalt av med en microfiberduk.
<hplc> en sån har jag en ny :)
<realubot> hplc: Typ: http://www.dustin.se/aidata-skarmrengoring-sprayflaska-och-duk/product/5010317569
<MrMind> phnom: aha, får läsa på lite om det då
<phnom> MrMind: Tror det var i /etc/login.defs man ändrade den
<realubot> hplc: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=617867#extra
<MrMind> phnom, tack :)
<MrMind> phnom: va är det för skollnad på 0002 och 002 egentligen
<MrMind> ?
<MrMind> skillnad*
<phnom> Ehh, den ena har en nolla extra. :-)
<MrMind> haha ja men va gör det för skillnad?
<hplc> har inte det med setuid och guid att göra?
<realubot> MrMind: Dom tre siffrorna står ju för owner-group-other.
<realubot> T.ex. 765 filnamn
<phnom> Mm, den första är specialbitar
<phnom> sticky och sånt
<MrMind> så det jag ska ändra till är 002? och inte 0002?
<phnom> 0002
<MrMind> okej tack
<phnom> Trpr jag iaf, ska kolla vad jag sätter min till
<phnom> Jag sätter den till 002
<realubot> MrMind: sudo chmod g+s katalog
<realubot> Så tror jag man kan göra också.
<MrMind> ah okej tack, testar umask först och ser ifall det funkar :)
<phnom> realubot: Jo, men om man inte har rätt umask så ändrar den rättigheterna på filerna för gruppen, så det blir t.ex. 0644 för nya filer, så gruppen får inga skrivrättigheter
<hplc> lider sql fortfarande av svagheten med sql injection?
<realubot> MrMind: "In Linux and Solaris, when SGID is set on a directory files created in that directory will have their GID automatically reset to that of the directory's GID.  This means that setting the SGID bit on a directory causes any new files or directories created within to inherit the group identity of that directory rather than that of the user.  Also, new sub-directories will inherit the SGID bit as well. "
<phnom> hplc: Det är väl ingen svaghet, den gör ju bara vad du säger till den.
<bittin> rätt skönt att vara singel igen imho
<HakanS> hplc: Vad menar du?
<phnom> hplc: Så om du inte städar din input så får du skylla dig själv.
<realubot> phnom: Aha.
<hplc> ja att man kan få fullständig access med vissa strängar
<hplc> eller jag kanske har blandat ihop det hela
<hplc> phnom: menar du bash history?
<realubot> MrMind: "The default umask value is 0022, which decides the default permission for a new file or directory. Default permission for a directory is 0777, for files the permissions are 0666 from which the default umask value 0022 is deducted to get the newly created files or directory permission."
<phnom> hplc: What?
<HakanS> hplc: På vilket sätt kan man få fullständig access med vissa strängar?
<hplc> hmm nvm, det var inget
<phnom> HakanS: Tja, om man använder root så har ju alla strängar fullständig access ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har tappat intresset för Programmering helt nu när jag inte har haft en dator..
<phnom> Krawlezt: Bad excuse, finns ju datorer överallt :P
<phnom> Kaffekokaren t.ex. :P
<hplc> lyckas du få igång emacs på en kaffebryggare så bjuder jag på kaffe :)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAunPZ0ll_4
<maxjezy> bästa klippet ever?
<madbear> maxjezy: länka det man skulle rendera
<realubot> hplc: Du får filtera inputen till SQL så att farliga strängar inte slipper igenom.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har ju en datorn som du använder nu ju?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mors dator fortfarande, kan inte göra ett skit här. Har tankat mIRC men inget mer.
<maxjezy> madbear, okey
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är hon hård?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, men det går inte programmera på en mini laptop med 1GB ram.
<maxjezy> madbear, menar du den där naturscenen?
<maxjezy> ön?
<madbear> aa maxjezy eller vare va
<Krawlezt> CPUn ligger på 1,6GhZ
<madbear> den vi klockade
<maxjezy> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/65979653/BlenderComunityShare/Island_Cycles_BMesh_SecondUpdated.rar
<maxjezy> madbear, den va till dig
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<MrMind> phnom: du, nu får mappar rätt rättigheter men filer får samma som innan? alltså gruppen har inte tillgånt till filer?
<MrMind> vad kan det vara tror du?
<MrMind> har satt umask 002
<MrMind> och 2775
<MrMind> på mapparna
<phnom> MrMind: Nya filer eller de gamla? Säker på att umasken är rätt, du kan kolla med umask i terminalen.
<MrMind> nya filer
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jobbigt att koda på liten skärm i.a.f.
<MrMind> phnom: hur kan jag kolla det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: 17" minst!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag föreslåt att du köper en ny skärm för typ 2 papp som första uppgradering.
<phnom> MrMind: kör "umask" i terminalen
<realubot> Krawlezt: En 22" e-IPS.
<phnom> Vet att jag hade lite strul med umask innan det fastnade ordentligt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Eller köper jag 2st 22" skärmar :)
<CasperN> Krawlezt: du borde börja med att skaffa dig ett jobb
<CasperN> det underlättar när man vill ha prylar
<Krawlezt> CasperN: realubot och lag^ sa att jag skulle vänta med att jobba, kan ju inte göra något annat än att lyda :)
<salmiak> undrar varför man anger skärmar i tum fortfarande
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Varför ska man inte göra det?
<phnom> För att det imperalistiska mätsystemet suger.
<CasperN> för att vi är influerade av the great nation USA
<salmiak> tum är väl avskaffat i allt annat? tum och fot och famnar känns ju lite som det hör förrförra seklet till eller så
<realubot> CasperN: Han ska inte jobba! Han är 16 bast ju.
<realubot> Han ska lägga 4-8 år på att skaffa sig kunskap.
<phnom> Själv mäter jag all area i barns.
<CasperN> och kunskapen man får i dagens utbildning leder alltså till jobb?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Du ser, måste lyssna på realubot.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: visst, din undergång
<CasperN> Krawlezts, vad du än gör jobba inte, för då får du pengar så du kan köpa prylar, det vore fel
<realubot> CasperN: Vem har sagt att han ska gå en utb. Och ja, många utbildningar leder till jobb men långt ifrån alla...
<salmiak> det jobbas aldeles för mycket på den här planeten tror jag.... tänk så mycket dumt som görs i pengars namn
<Krawlezt> CasperN: :D
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Ge mig ett jobb?
<realubot> CasperN: Han är ju 16 år. Det gör inget om han lägger 4 år på att lära sig Linux m.m.
<Krawlezt> Praktik blir jag erbjuden hela tiden.
<realubot> Det har han råd med och det kommer han att tjäna på långsiktigt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/137376-asus_p8z68-v_lx-atx-intel_z68-ddr3-2xpci-e-sata_3.0-usb_3.0 - Kortet finns knappt någonstans nu!
<phnom> Kan ju inte skada att gå ut gymnasiet iaf.
<CasperN> om du skulle sommarjobba så har du råd med bil och dator efter 9 veckor, fytusan vad du skulle förstöra miljön!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver inte praktik. Du behöver ett jobb som ger stålar.
<Haffe> CasperN: Vad har du för sommarjobb?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, det säljer bra då.
<Krawlezt> Sommarjobb har jag, men vad gör man tills sommaren?
<CasperN> jag har inget sommarjobb, men när jag hade sommarjobb så var det värsta sorten
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Du borde gå ut gymnasiet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur var det? Du var en drop out va?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kommer knappt in på gymnasium :)
<realubot> Du har hoppat av skolan?
<CasperN> såga sönder döda grisar på rullband, mycket vidrigt
<CasperN> men det gav bäst betalt och jag var girig då :)
<Haffe> Jag funderar bara på vad det är för sommarjobb som ger en lön som gör att du har råd med dator och bil efter 9 veckor.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du lånar några böcker om Linux, datorkommunikation e.t.c och läser.
<salmiak> eller också gör du nått du gillar helt enkelt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, jag går 2dagar i veckan så pluggar jag upp Matte/Svenska/Engelska.
<CasperN> Haffe: en bil för 20k och en dator det är väl helt normalt?
<CasperN> snackar såklart inte ny bil
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, det har du ju berättat.
<CasperN> vem köper det när man inte har körkort?
<CasperN> en bil för 5k räcker gott när man är 16 år
<Krawlezt> Vad fan ska jag med bil till när jag inte får köra den?
<Krawlezt> Hur tänker ni ibland.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: du får övningsköra
<Krawlezt> Juste, det får jag ju.
<CasperN> tar du körkort tidigt så underlättar det mycket
<salmiak> om du gillar spel kan du ju tex sätta ihop ett spel som förhoppsningsviss massa andra gillar så de kan skicka dig några mille medans du kodar klart spelet nått år eller så :-)
<Haffe> salmiak: Jag försökte sälja reläja kok stryck på tradera.
<Haffe> Det gick inte så bra.
<madbear> maxjezy: jepp såg
<realubot> Du kan skapa ett nytt Instagram eller pizzaonline.se och tjäna några 100 miljoner.
<madbear> maxjezy: ska se vad han får för tid med dubbla ati superkort
<salmiak> vad är instagram för nått?
<realubot> Det kan vara bra att ha i bakfickan när du är ute och söker jobb.
<realubot> Man ska alltid ha backup.
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Som twitter.
<Krawlezt> instagr.am
<salmiak> jag tror inte man ska ha ett dubbelt ati kort i bakfickan, för tänk om man behöver sätta sig ned, risken fins att det knäcks då
<realubot> salmiak: Facebook har köpt det för 1 miljard eller något.
<salmiak> åh. fast vad gör sidan då? är det ett ~nytt~ sätt kommunicera och hålla kontakten med polare eller?
<realubot> Det är väl en fotoapp eller vad är det? :S
<Krawlezt> Man tar en bild skriver vad man gör sen kan alla ens vänner se det.
<Krawlezt> Exakt som twitter fast för ungdomar.
<realubot> "photo-sharing-application"
<Krawlezt> Blandning mellan Facebook och Twitter.
<realubot> "In its largest acquisition to date, the social network has purchased Instagram, the popular photo-sharing application, for about $1 billion in cash and stock, the company said Monday."
<realubot> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/04/09/facebook-buys-instagram-for-1-billion/
<salmiak> låter inte så sexigt i mina öron iofs men... tja...
<realubot> salmiak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUXu5zu4eFo
<realubot> Twitter för fotografier eller något.
<salmiak> ta en bild och sen skriva vad man pysslar med måste väl ha gjorts av andra förr? (nu använder jag ju inte facebook men...) jag trodde facebokanvändarna kunde göra det sen, ja det startades? och om de inte haft mobiltelefonkameraskickaupptillfassbockautomatikbiten sen tidigare kan det ju inte ta många minutter att koda till heller, de behöver ju inte slänga iväg en bille dollar för det....
<realubot> salmiak: Du är bara avundsjuk för att du inte har skapat en webbtjänst som har sålts för 1 billion USD.
<salmiak> absolut
<phnom> Rätt kod i rätt tid på rätt plats == $$$
<Krawlezt> Jag ska skapa en webbtjänst som jag kommer tjäna $$ på
<realubot> Det gäller att ha timing.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad ska du då med ett jobb till?
<salmiak> jag antar att det framförallt köper kundrgeistret, ja köper användarna alltså
<Krawlezt> För jag kommer aldrig lyckas realubot.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Man ska aldrig säga aldrig.
<salmiak> men skriva går bra :)
<Krawlezt> Nej självklart inte.
<Krawlezt> :)
<salmiak> man kanske skulle försöka sälja en aldrigsägaaldrig-webtjänst till fäjsbook kanske
<Krawlezt> Jag ska skapa en hemsida angående mina tjänster, 500kr/hemsida = win.
<Krawlezt> jmwebb.eu
<Krawlezt> realubot: När man har en dator där man inte kan uppgradera något på, vad gör man då?
<Krawlezt> Efter jag köpt SSD/Grafikkort/RAM/Skärm, vad gör jag då?
<salmiak> om du ska dra in riktig skitmycket stålar, måste man nog samla på sig riktigt många användare och riktigt jäveluseltmycket info om dem så reklammakare och andra som vill snoka kan känna att de vill köpa upp ...hmm...
<hplc> finns redan, kallas facebook
<phnom> Någon här som vet vad man gör för fel när file_get_contents ger "failed to enable crypto"?
<phnom> PHP, såklart, detta cepespråk
<Krawlezt> PHP är bäst.
<phnom> I beg to differ.
<maxjezy> madbear, funkar det med ati nu?
<maxjezy> ingen cuda i ati
<salmiak> mm... fast du måste snoka mycket mer så de kan köpa dig sen. inte bara veta vad folket gör och var de är och har varit (med bild) och vilka de känner och sånnt, utan även vad det tänker, konsumtionsvanor, intressen, religiösa/sexuella/politiska/osv åsikter, varumärkestillhörighet och intelligensnivå... mmm
<maxjezy> testa iaf.
<hplc> finns också, kallas FRA
<salmiak> om du är rikgigt duktigt kanske fra köper dig sen :-D eller facebook köper för att de fra har lovat att prenumerera på data sen
<maxjezy> madbear, ctrl alt u, sen system och nere till vänster
<maxjezy> om du glömt bort var du ställer in det.
<maxjezy> grafikkort osv.
<maxjezy> i blender.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Men om PHP är bäst kanske du kan lösa mitt problem? :D
<HeMan> phnom: har du ssl inlänkat i din php?
<phnom> Ja, wrappern fanns
<HeMan> phnom: är det en url med ett riktigt certifikat?
<HeMan> phnom: eller behöver du importera ca't någon stans?
<HeMan> aja, slagga
<HeMan> måste bygga om kluster i morgon
<HeMan> och bygga roboten på kvällen!
<maxjezy> HeMan, sov gott!
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<Krawlezt> phnom: Är inte duktig på PHP :(
<phnom> Det är facebook, tror att det har ett riktigt CA
<hplc> är mobi ett filformat?
<einand> det är väl en topdomän?
<hplc> då har jag rört ihop saker och ting igen
<hplc> jo det var ett filformat
<realubot> Krawlezt: Slänger datorn.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om det inte går att uppgradera en datorn till en rimlig kostnad så får du ju använda datorn som den är eller ersätta hela datorn med en ny.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad gör du framför datorn egentligen? Du verkar ha roligare än mig.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Verkar jag?
<realubot> Jag kom ut från duschen precis.
<realubot> Det tar alldeles för lång tid för Nautilus att lista filerna när man öppnar Nautilus första gången efter boot om man har många filer i Hemkatalogen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad gör du förutom att sitta o skriva här?
<realubot> Krawlezt: PÃ¥ dagarna?
<Krawlezt> Nej, när du sitter framför datorn.
<realubot> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/285/desktopsj.png
<realubot> Knäppt att man ser arbetsytorna i minitatyr när man gör en screenshot på hela Skrivbordet utan några fönster.
<realubot> Spelar ingen roll om man använder scrot eller Ubuntus screenshot-program.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tja. Jag har kodat lite Python senaste veckorna.
<realubot> Krawlezt: För några månader sedan kodade jag lite Bash.
<Krawlezt> Jag har inte laddat klart bilden ännu :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och så svarar jag ganska ofta på frågor i ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag läser mycket nyheter också. Tittar på dokumentärer på svtplay.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aha, du kodar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Storlek på din skärm? 24?
<realubot> Läser på Wikipedia. Vad gör jag mer? Jag har lagt x timmar på att kolla på datordelar åt dig. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: 22".
<hplc> du är nog hans första offer i hans super program som ska kartlägga folks alla aktiviteter :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har "lekt" lite i Python för att sakta men säkert lära mig koda.
<Krawlezt> Haha, absolut! :)
<Krawlezt> Nej var bara nyfiken. Tycker det alltid är jag o realubot som är vakna när alla sover.
<realubot> hplc: Det låter effektivare att automatisera frågorna än att sitta och fråga varje person manuellt i IRC. ;)
<realubot> Det är som om Shuttleberg (eller vad heter Facebook-snubben?) skulle fråga varje fb-medlem om intressen, utbildning, arbete m.m.
<Krawlezt> Marc zuckerberg
<hplc> mm fast han kanske beta testar med dig som första post sql databasen :)
<Krawlezt> Shuttleberg.:D
<realubot> Just det. SÃ¥ heter han.
<realubot> Jag blandade ihop Shuttleworth och Zuckerberg.
<hplc> hamnar jag i databasen vill jag ha royalties
<Silasle> Sockerberg om man översätter zuckerberg från tyskan ;)
<hplc> va hette den där sidan över top 500 mäktigaste superdatorer?
<MrMind> hej. har ett super weird problem nu. är som så att jag på min server har några användare som är "scponly" vilket innebär att dom bara kan komma åt servern via sftp/scp. jag har sedan ändrat umask för sftp/scp i sshd_config med hjälp av "Subsystem sftp internal-sftp -u 002". nu till problemet. använder jag mig av t.ex nautlius för att ansluta till servern får filerna rätt umask men sen när jag använder mig av komodo
<MrMind>  edit, som är ett IDE får filerna fel umask
<realubot> HTC One X verkar bra.
<MrMind> fattar verkligen ingenting
<kodein> hplc: top500.org
<spacebug-> realubot: jag har en sån
<hplc> om man i python vill anropa och köra ett shellscript, ska då import subprocess finnas på översta raden bland de andra importXYZ?
<Silasle> hplc: Så länge det finns importerat innan du försöker använda det så får du lägga det vart du vill
<hplc> och sen bara            open(shellscript.sh)     ?   på rätt plats?
<Silasle> Har ingen koll på hur subprocess funkar, har bara kört med os.system("scriptet"). Men det borde vara så
<realubot> spacebug-: Du har alltid massa grymma grejer. Man skulle nästan kunna tro att du jobbar nattskiftet på en träindustri eller något annat som ger mycket cash.
<spacebug-> :P
<spacebug-> det + inget liv hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Jobbar du heltid?
<Silasle> hplc: subprocess.Popen("script.sh") verkar fungera
<spacebug-> realubot: ja
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gör du på jobbet? Står du vid en maskin eller staplar du brädor eller vad går arbetuppgifterna ut på?
<hplc> Silasle: tack :)
<spacebug-> ja det är ingen som riktigt vet hehe. Jag är väl operatör för några maskiner. När de funka som de ska så gör jag typ inget.
<hplc> spacebug: var nånstans jobbar du?
<realubot> spacebug-: Tillverkar ni Ikea-möbler?
<spacebug-> hplc: http://gyllensvaan.se/ Vi gör möbler åt IKEA. (under galleri finns bilder på Bana7 där jag är mtycket och även höglagret)
<Krawlezt> Groggtips: Captain morgan och PÃ¥skmust
<hplc> skicka det tipset till M.U.S.T :D
<realubot> spacebug-: HAr ni Linux på jobbet?
<realubot> Vilket os styr maskinerna?
<hplc> RTlinux i så fall väl?
<realubot> Windows Vista.
<realubot> Gissar jag på.
<hplc> Silasle: ja tipset funkar utmärkt, tack :)
<Silasle> :)
<spacebug-> windows server 2003 (tror jag det är) kör iaf några av databasern och serverapplikationer för att styra tex höglagret. Sen är det väl mest PLC-styrt sjävla maskinerna i sig (kartongresare osv)
<hplc> kanske Haskell i plc modulerna?
<spacebug-> jag vet bara att det är siemens grejjer de kör med
<realubot> spacebug-: PLC?
<spacebug-> realubot: ja Programmable Logic Controller står det väl för
<realubot> Jaha. Never heard about it.
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> nånting måste ju styra alla motorer, luftrelän, fånga input från givare mm
<spacebug-> typ om givare A och B är påverkade så starta morton tills givare C blir påverkad
<spacebug-> detta går ju göra genom att bygga en krets som gör just precis det men det är ju mycket smidigare om man kan programmera logiken
<spacebug-> morton kanske ska göra oliak tex beroende på vad för mobler som körs i maskinen
<spacebug-> motorn*
<hplc> spacebug: har du hand om programmeringen av PLCna?
<spacebug-> hplc: nej nej herregud. Det är från början de som vårt företag köper maskinerna av. Sen är det ju tekniker på elavdelningen som underhåller det efter vi har tagit över maskinerna. Dock sällan nått ska behöva programmeras om
<Silasle> Hur avancerade är de där grejerna? Jämförbara med vanliga datorer eller enklast möjliga?
<spacebug-> enka små moduler men de går ju programmera rätt bra
<Silasle> Ok :)
<spacebug-> http://goo.gl/Ikkyn  så kan de se ut och så här kan väl programmeringsgränssnittet se ut  http://www.bin95.com/Training_Equipment/simatic-step7.jpg
<Silasle> Ser ut lite som en avancerad Lego mindstorms ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Silasle> Mindstorms är faktiskt rätt kul att leka med
<spacebug-> vad är det?
<Silasle> Du får en kontrollenhet, några motorer och sensorer och en massa legobitar. Sen kan du bygga ihop grejer och programmera dem
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<spacebug-> Silasle: hehe coolt
<Silasle> Typ bilar, sorteringsmaskiner, automatiska toaspolare...
<spacebug-> ;)
<hplc> en jag känner skulle ställa in en träbearbetnings CNC att göra en rörelse i Z-led, men tog fel på meter och millimeter och körde det diamantbelagda verktyget rakt ned i maskinens stålbotten med en stor smäll
<Krawlezt> IDAG SKA MIN DATOR KOMMA :D:D:D:D
<spacebug-> hplc: hehe shit happens ;)
<spacebug-> brukar dock finnas inbyggda säkerhetsgrejer. Tex att en robot eller så inte får gå utanför en zon (i forma av kub i det fallet)
<Silasle> spacebug-: Folk har för mycket tid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTsXlTKaFq0
<einand> hplc: lol
<hplc> nja "stålbotten" bestod av flyttbara delar på en skena som höll sugkopparna som håller fast MDF / spånskivorna
<spacebug-> Silasle: haha
<Silasle> Vi byggde med sånna på elevens val i åttan :)
<hplc> även om felet hade bestått av centimetrar hade det gått åt helsike
<spacebug-> mm
<realubot> Ctrl+W raderar ett ord till vänster men hur gör man för att radera ett ord åt höger?
<realubot> i Terminalen alltså.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Får du meddelande via SMS? Annars tar det några dagar innan du får utlämningavin också.
<realubot> Alt. så anger du kollinr. på utlämningsstället.
<hplc> mm beror inte det på shell? KSH BASH, SH, CSH etc
<realubot> Bash.
<maxjezy> alt+f + alt+w
<Silasle> Escape +W
<hplc> Are you using gnome-terminal or are you in a console or what? In a
<hplc> console, use M-b (ESC-b).
<hplc> I was rather confused about COMP_WORDBREAKS, and I now see that it only
<hplc> applies to Readline's Programmable Completion. You don't need to change it
<hplc> for what you want to do.
<hplc> Man bash shows that C-w is bound by default to unix-word-rubout, which uses
<maxjezy> nej, alt+f och ctrl +w
<hplc> whitespace as the delimiter, not COMP_WORDBREAKS. You may wish to bind C-w
<hplc> to unix-filename-rubout instead, or switch to using M-Rubout
<maxjezy> givetvis
<hplc> (ESC-Backspace). See man bash.
<hplc> är Gconfcleaner nåt man kan använda riskfritt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ctrl+F hoppar ett steg framåt i raden. Jag vill ta bort ett ord till höger om markören. Precis som Ctrl+W gör men åt andra hållet.
<maxjezy> det är ju det du gör om du kör alt+f och ctrl +w
<spacebug-> realubot: alt+d
<realubot> Det var en konstig kombination. Det hade varit med något på Ctrl.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Testar du VIM?
<realubot> Nope. Jag tycker det är smidigt med Ctrl+U och Ctrl+W i Terminalen men behöver en tangentbordskombination för att radera ett ord till höger om markören. Alt+D gör det men är så olikt Ctrl+W att jag tycker det är jobbigt att komm aihåg.
<spacebug-> realubot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToReadline
<spacebug-> kolla typ längst ner
<hplc> frågan är bara vad som är META tangenten på ett tangentbord
<spacebug-> är det ESC eller ALT, kommer inte ihåg nu
<hplc> kill-word (M-d)
<hplc>                Kill  from  point  to the end of the current word, or if between
<hplc>                words, to the end of the next word.   Word  boundaries  are  the
<hplc>                same as those used by forward-word.
<hplc> unix-word-rubout (C-w)
<hplc>                Kill  the  word behind point, using white space as a word bound‐
<hplc>                ary.  The killed text is saved on the kill-ring.
<spacebug-> finns ju nått inbyggt tex som vänder plats på ordet före och efter pekaren
<spacebug-> kommer inte ihåg i huvudet nu men
<Krawlezt> realubot: Monster chassi: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6901013/silverstone-temjin-tj11b-w-svart-fonster
<hplc> "Alt+D gör det men är så olikt Ctrl+W att jag tycker det är jobbigt att komm aihåg.", alltså är ALT detsamma som META
<spacebug-> jag använder snabbtangenter till så mycket men just i terminalen har jag inte grejjat så mycket med det
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gör du när du mer än IRC på datorn?
<spacebug-> facebook? :P
<realubot> hplc: Det finns flera META-tangenter. Ctrl, Alt och Superkey.
<hplc> realubot: fick du inte listan i priv mess?
<spacebug-> realubot: har ibland lite sug av att programmera igen men min hjärna är så förstörd så jag har svårt att lära mig / koncentrera mig idag. Skriver dock lite bashscript ibland och sånt där
<spacebug-> som typ det här "now playing"-scriptet till irssi http://pastebin.com/jhcZXevt
<hplc> bash rc kanske innehåller nån ledtråd
<realubot> spacebug-: Är din hjärna förstörd?
<realubot> hplc: Jo, tack. Jag orkar inte sätta mig in i det nu i natt så jag lämnar det för den här gången. Men tack ändå.
<spacebug-> realubot: mmmjea.. lite så hehe.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad har hänt med din hjärna?
<hplc> realubot: inga problem, du har hjälpt mig, så kan jag hjälpa dig så försöker jag :)
<spacebug-> realubot: droger
<realubot> hplc: Tack i.a.f. :) Jag trodde det skulle vara enkelt men när jag måste läsa på så släpper jag det för i natt.
<realubot> spacebug-: Aj då.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det var inte bra. Hur yttrar "skadorna" sig då?
<spacebug-> bland annat som jag sa. Svårt att lära mig / koncentrera / läsa osv. Men nu är det lite för off-topic..
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, ja. Lugnt.
<realubot> Du behöver inte berätta spacey.
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Det är inget tvång att pastebin:a sjukjournalerna.
<hplc> och jag som måste använda citodon, morfintabletter och morfinplåster efter hjärnblödningen :S bara inte jag får nåt liknande :/
<spacebug-> nej jag tänkte mest på kanalen, det hör inte hemma här
<realubot> cat sjukjournal | pastebinit
<realubot> hplc: Jaha. Nu vet jag ju vem du är. Hade du ett annat nick innan?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Det förklarade din cleantime på din hemsida.
<hplc> minns inte, detta har jag haft länge
<realubot> Jag trodde du var en ny snubbe och förstod inte riktigt när du sa att alla var så trevliga innan när du var här.
<spacebug-> =)
<hplc> realubot: jag har inga minnen kvar av en del saker efter blödningen, men jag har funnits länge på irc
<realubot> hplc: Ok, det kanske är jag som har glömt ditt nick. Nu när du nämner hjärnblödningen så minns jag att vi har snackat här i kanalen förut.
<hplc> det kan stämma, en del dagar minns jag inte vad jag åt till frukost, och hemtjänsten är här 2 gånger om dagen plus att jag har direktlarm till SOS om jag tar överdos av misstag
<realubot> Jag kom inte ihåg dig när jag enbart hade nicket att gå på.
<realubot> hplc: Jag tycker synd om dig.
<spacebug-> :/
<realubot> spacebug-: Och dig.
<Krawlezt> Och mig.
<Krawlezt> Nu spårade jag bara, vad pratade ni om?
<spacebug-> realubot: inget synd om mig men tack
<Krawlezt> Droger är inte så farligt realubot.
<spacebug-> jag tycker ändå vi ska försöka åtegå till topic-relaterade saker.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, ja.
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Take it easys spacey.
<hplc> håller med, det blev lite för allvarlig stämning nu
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Take it easy peasy spacey.
<Krawlezt> Vi kan diskutera vilken distro jag ska hoppa på? :)
<hplc> än har jag inte beställt min kista :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Du vet väl vad easy peasy är?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: ubuntu så klart!
<spacebug-> realubot: jo rå
<realubot> www.geteasypeasy.com
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Usch nej, det står mellan Fedora/Debian och Kubuntu.
<Krawlezt> Fedora känns lite halv läskigt, Debian och Kubuntu känns bara roligt!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Exakt. Kör på Ubuntu så är problemet löst.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sedan kan du testa Gnome Shell, Unity och Gnome Classic.
<Krawlezt> Jag tänker inte köra Ubuntu, när Ubuntu skippar Unity så kanske jag kommer tillbaka.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan köra Ubuntu utan Unity.
<spacebug-> med ubuntu menade jag någon av alla flaviors iofs men ok
<realubot> Gnome Classic eller Gnome Shell.
<realubot> Fedora kör väl Gnome Shell antar jag?
<Krawlezt> Gnomeshell gillade inte jag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, Fedora kör Gnome3.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gnome Shell ÄR Gnome 3.
<realubot> Unity är också Gnome 3.
<Krawlezt> Aha, visste inte att Gnome shell är gnome 3.
<realubot> Gnome Shell och Unity är två olika teman till Gnome 3.
<Krawlezt> Juste, så var det.
<realubot> Det är vad jag har fått lära mig i.a.f.
<spacebug-> olika fönsterhanterare
<Krawlezt> Ska nog försöka på Fedora först, fungerar inte mitt 3G där så går jag över till Debian och sist Kubuntu.
<Krawlezt> Känns spännande med Fedora :)
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag kass på yum.
<spacebug-> fedora är readhatbaserat va?
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<Krawlezt> Lite nytt för mig
<Krawlezt> Ny dator ny dist
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> minst då?
<spacebug-> -s
<Krawlezt> ?
<spacebug-> är väl oxå ubuntu typ
<spacebug-> linux mint
<spacebug-> http://linuxmint.com/
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ditt 3G fungerar nog lika bra i Kubuntu 12.04 som i Fedora eller Debian.
<Krawlezt> Linus mint har jag redan testat och kört :)
<spacebug-> ok
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det märker vi! :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Fedora anses ju vara Red Hat beta, typ.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Med tanke på att Debian kör kernel 2.6 och inte 3.0 som alla andra.
<realubot> spacebug-: CentOS är väl mer Red Hat.
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r bara mitt 3G att fungera i 3.0+.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Kubuntu 12.04 har ju 3.0+?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fördelen är att jag kommer ha den här datorn så om jag får strul kan jag söka upp information om Fedora.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, men inte Debian 6.
<realubot> *buntu 12.04 kommer ju ha 3.2.
<spacebug-> alla ubuntu (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu/lubuntu) osv har ju samma paketförråd så det lär ju funka samma
<realubot> Mm.
<spacebug-> 2.3 kör jag nu i 12.04
<spacebug-> 3.2 hah omvänt ;)
<realubot> Utvecklingen går bakåt. ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Debian kör 2.6, därför tror jag inte det kommer fungera där.
<Krawlezt> Men Fedora har 3.0 så därför tror jag det fungerar där.
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag lite rädd för Fedora (A)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Knappast något att vara rädd för.
<Krawlezt> Med tanke på att jag aldrig använt yum tidigare.
<realubot> Det fungerar väl som alla andra stora linuxdistar.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> DEt skiljer lite paket, pakethanterare o.s.v. men i det stora hela är det med ytan som skiljer. Eller har jag fel?
<Krawlezt> Får kika lite på Fedora realubot innan jag bestämmer mig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har du tips på dist jag kan köra?
<spacebug-> virtuelbox och/eller en lekburk är bra
<hplc> vet att fedora använder SELinux och Systemd nu för tiden
<Krawlezt> hplc: Ursäkt min okunskap, men vad är det?
<hplc> och distrowatch hjälper ofta mig hitta rätt distro med sitt speciella system att guida en genom djungeln
<Krawlezt> Mjo, ska faktiskt kika där :)
<Krawlezt> Men tänkte om någon hade tips.
<spacebug-> jag körde slackware i typ tolv år, så att komma till ubuntu va en riktig fröjd hehe. Sånt som ett paketssytem med dependencies tex.. shit va najs ;)
<hplc> Krawlezt: SELinux är en säkerhets funktion som skapades av NSA (har jag för mig) och systemd ska vara menad att snabba upp uppstarten
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<realubot> Det blev en sen middag idag. :(
 * realubot äter middag.
<Krawlezt> 01.35
 * spacebug- brukar äta kl 03
 * Krawlezt äter när han är hungrig
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Vad för distros har du kört?
<hplc> jag brukar provköra intressanta distar i virtualbox, så ändras inget i grundsystemet
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: kört är väl slackware och ubuntu/kubuntu men jag har provat en del andra
<spacebug-> jag kör just nu ubuntu i ne virutalbox i ubuntu ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag gillade KDE när jag körde det, dock är jag van i Gnome. Gillar inte Unity och vill inte ha någon dist med Unity.
<Krawlezt> Bör väl inte vara så svårt?
<hplc> som i sin tur kan köra ubuntu i virtualbox som i sin tur kan köra virtualbox :D
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: installera gnome-fallback
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Körde med det, fungerade dock var det bara jobbigt.
<spacebug-> hplc: haha, inception!
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: på vilket sätt?
<Krawlezt> Det var krångligt att få igång, tyckte jag då.
<spacebug-> hplc: det är mest för att jag använder en VPN i den men vill inte använda vpn:en till hela systemet
<realubot> hplc: Problemet är att 3d-effekterna inte alltid fungerar i vbox vilket gör det svårt att bedöma utseendet.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Vilken VPN tjänst använder du? :)
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: hum ok. Jag körde fallback (no effects) + cairo-dock
<spacebug-> kvpntunnel.se
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Kö
<spacebug-> -k
<hplc> mm fast det finns ett tillägg för det att hämta ner separat
<Krawlezt> Körde själv anonine :)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> funderar dock även på om jag ska skaffa en vpn i usa för att kunna använda va det nu heter så man kan se filmer/serier över nätet och betal för det
<Krawlezt> Men dom distarna jag ska kika på är: Kubuntu 12.04, Debian 6, Fedora 16 - Tips på fler?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Voddler?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: nej nått annat va det
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej. Ingen aning.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du försöker alltid få mig att välja Ubuntu :)
<Krawlezt> DET SER JU UT SOM GNOME CLASSIC!
<hplc> hur långt har 12.04 kommit? beta 3?, beta 4? beta 5?
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, vill du ha ett som ser ut som gnome classic men fetare
<maxjezy> testa cinnamon
<spacebug-> hplc: beta2 är ute men det kommer ju uppdateringar varje dag
<spacebug-> jag har kört det sen alfa 1 och det funkar bra
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Är det en dist?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Är det Unity i 12.04?
<hplc> spacebug: jo jag testade i förra  veckan men fick flera otrevliga krasher
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, yes
<spacebug-> hplc: hum ok skumt
<maxjezy> linuxmint dist
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: ja det är ju det nya och det bara utvecklas mer och mer
<maxjezy> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<maxjezy> finns massa themes till den
<maxjezy> men, har man en stor skärm är faktiskt Kubuntu jävligt sexigt
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: HÃ¥ller med, dock kommer jag bara ha 17".
<hplc> spacebug: har för mig att vi kom fram till att kombinationen Athlon cpu och Sis9XX onboard graphics kunde vara felet
<spacebug-> hplc: mkay. Bugreport på det?
<hplc> spacebug: ja fast det var en välkänd bug på gammal gammal hårdvara så det lämnas nog utan åtgärd
<Krawlezt> spacebug- realubot: Vad sjukt, 12.04 blir helt plötsligt utan unity (11.04)!
<spacebug-> hplc: ok synd
<hplc> FallBack och FallOver, om nåt strular så ska bulletproofX alltid garantera ett GUI, även om den måste falla tillbaka på äldre versioner
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur språk fungerar ibland
<maxjezy> citerar från facebook
<maxjezy> "läs böckerna, de är skitbra!"
<maxjezy> vad fan gör man om man inte läser böcker?
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> ha o bikhyllan för att folk ska tro att man är sofistikerad och beläst?
<maxjezy> ät maten
<maxjezy> nej, jag bara leker med den.
<Krawlezt> Haha
<maxjezy> inte speciellt optimerat.
<maxjezy> inte undra på att 2020 kommer komma 8 år försent.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Ser du någon skillnad på 12.04 och 11.10?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: japp
<spacebug-> funkar dessutom stabilare för mig med 12.04
<spacebug-> snabbare
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Om du tror Kubuntu är sexigt på stor skärm, tänk Fedora då? =)
<maxjezy> FED
<maxjezy> no thanx.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-11
<maxjezy> ska ni alla rösta på liberaldemokraterna?
<maxjezy> ja menar, lika bra att vi röstar på samma parti
<maxjezy> om alla går och röstar på de de tror är bra
<Krawlezt> Jag får inte rösta :(
<maxjezy> så går det åt helvete
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du kan köpa en röst
<maxjezy> jag sålde förra rösten till en kille
<Krawlezt> :)
<maxjezy> förr var kvinnor inte röstberättigade
<maxjezy> idag är ungdommar inte det.
<maxjezy> kanske det du ska ta tag i
<maxjezy> ungdommar av manligt kön måste ju tänka bättre än kvinnor iaf.
<Krawlezt> Ja, så ungdomar som är manliga ska få rösta men inte kvinnliga+
<hplc> hehe ett sätt att outa vilka som är kvinnor IRL.......provocera :D
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> kvinnors rösträtt gör landet svagt.
<maxjezy> ofta röstar de på någon de vill ligga med eller på känsla
<Krawlezt> Röstar inte du så?
<maxjezy> näe
<Krawlezt> Då röstar jag fel
<Krawlezt> Jag röstade på den snyggaste tjejen i elevrådet
<maxjezy> fick du ligga?
<Krawlezt> Dock ville hon säkert något vettigt också, vad vet jag.
<maxjezy> antagligen inte.
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> nya speglar i damtoan.
<Krawlezt> Det var något sånt, jag lyssnade faktiskt inte.
<Krawlezt> Fick en lapp där jag skulle välja. Kollade runt och valde den snyggaste.
<maxjezy> du är som en kvinna
<hplc> klockan för mycket, natt på er
<Krawlezt> Dock förlorade hon, hon bör ju haft dåliga tankar maxjezy.
<Krawlezt> hplc: Godnatt!
<maxjezy> natt på dig hplc
<Krawlezt> Tråkigt, om jag skaffar Fedora får jag inte fråga hjälp i denna kanal för det är bara Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> jag ska bara göra backup sen blåser jag alla linuxdistar
<maxjezy> så jävla trött på skiten
<Krawlezt> Trött på Linux?
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> värdelöst
<Krawlezt> Vad har du för dist?
<maxjezy> Kubuntu nu
<Krawlezt> 12.04?
<maxjezy> det är snyggt men, snyggt är fan inte nog för att täcka upp hur jävla värdelöst skiten är.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Bra att någon här har Kubuntu, är lite nyfiken.
<Krawlezt> Har du 12.04?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> 11.10
<Krawlezt> Okej, vad är det som är dåligt?
<maxjezy> värdelöst hårdvaru stöd, program som är halvklara om ens det osv osv.
<maxjezy> spela = omöjligt
<Krawlezt> :O
<maxjezy> det finns bra saker
<maxjezy> men de är för få
<maxjezy> vad gör man med en dator?
<Krawlezt> Så det är inte värt att skaffa Kubuntu?
<maxjezy> linux öht
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Innan du formaterar, kan jag få en print?
<realubot> Jag har gärna problemen som maxjezy räknade upp om jag slipper ett bloatat Winblows där man får börja med att avinstallera massa skräpprogram direkt efter första installationen.
<maxjezy> gillar man och bråka med ett ostabilt system så
<maxjezy> är linux nice
<maxjezy> vill man inte ha ut kraften ur hårdvara
<maxjezy> så är linux nice
<realubot> Dessutom är ju inte så imponerad av reklamen i Live Messenger heller.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: SÃ¥ du ska formatera till Windows?!
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> 8
<Krawlezt> Nu slutar du upp med dumheterna.
<Krawlezt> Nej, nu.
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29914
<maxjezy> där ser du hur jag har det.
<realubot> Det går ju att få bättre prestanda i Linux genom att kompilera kärnan för just den processorn som man har. Det går inte att göra så med mainstream-Windows som ska fungera på alla datorer.
<maxjezy> har man en kass dator kanske linux kan vara något att labba med
<maxjezy> eller om man gillar att fixa o trixa
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad fint!
<maxjezy> realubot, och hur ofta gör man sånt?
<maxjezy> har du gjort det?
<maxjezy> man kan göra si å så.
<maxjezy> men i huvudsak kan man inte ens spela några bra spel i linux
<realubot> Jag har inte gjort det men man skulle mycket väl kunna göra det. Det behövs ju inte så ofta om man har ett system som fungerar stabilt.
<maxjezy> precis, windows.
<realubot> maxjezy: Sant. Linux är inget os för gamers.
<maxjezy> jag är inte gamer, men ja vill kunna lira annat än tuxcart
<Krawlezt> Jag är Gamer, dock väljer jag Linux :)
<maxjezy> har man en värdelös dator kanske linux är något att satsa på
<maxjezy> men har man bra hårdvara så ser jag inte varför man ska köra linux
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Så du anser att jag som troligen får mina nya bra delar imorgon ska välja Windows?
<maxjezy> ja
<Krawlezt> Vilken anledning?
<maxjezy> annars kommer datorn kännas som den du har nu typ
<maxjezy> vad mer kommer du kunna göra på den?
<realubot> maxjezy: Fördelarna ligger ju i filosofin. Och om du vill fördjupa dig i os:et så finns det möjligheter att läsa koden o.s.v.
<Krawlezt> Programmering/Webbutveckling och lära mig Linux bättre, blir svårt i Windows.
<maxjezy> realubot, filosofin är typ som religion
<maxjezy> en massa skitsnack och lite verkstad.
<realubot> Haha
<maxjezy> bara för att något är gratis och lite transparant gör det inte det till bättre
<maxjezy> vill man ha det fungerande
<maxjezy> så får man lägga ner tid
<maxjezy> tid är pengar
<maxjezy> så de går jämnt ut
<maxjezy> men endå så klarar inte operativsystemet av att leverera fett nog
<maxjezy> friheten är inte så jäkla stor i linux endå
<maxjezy> linux kan liknas vid ungdomsrevolt.
<maxjezy> något koolt och häftigt ballt skit man växer ifrån.
<maxjezy> ungefär som kass musikk.
<maxjezy> i äldre dar uppskattar man kvalitet.
<Krawlezt> ahhahaha
<Krawlezt> Det var roligt sagt :)
<maxjezy> räkna med att hälften av hårdvaran du köper till datorn kommer fungera dåligt om alls.
<maxjezy> sitta och begränsa dig hela tiden
<maxjezy> nej, ati fungerar dåligt.
<maxjezy> creative cam, dåligt.
<Krawlezt> Nvidia då? :)
<maxjezy> sådär, men va ska du med det till?
<maxjezy> spela tuxcart?
<Krawlezt> Nej, jag har inte ens ett grafikkort.
<maxjezy> programvaran till din nya telefon, funkar inte alls
<Krawlezt> Intel Graphic 3000 som finns i Intel Core i5 2500k som jag köper.
<realubot> tuxcart, haha.
<maxjezy> alla  cd skivor du får med hårdvara
<maxjezy> rakt i papperskorgen
<maxjezy> istället får du installera ett program som skrevs 12 år tidigare
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har han rätt angående hårdvaran?
<maxjezy> med noll funktionalitet.
<realubot> maxjezy: En anledning till att man inte behöver skivorna är ju att Linux redan har stöd för hårdvaran till skillnad mot Windows.
<maxjezy> jag menar hårdvara som kameror, ritplattor, tangentbord med nice knappar, osv osv.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej.
<speedxcore> Någon som kör 4g? Får ni bra ping?
<maxjezy> realubot, stöd ja, men att ha funktioner som var designade för hårdvaran
<maxjezy> nej,.
<realubot> Den kommer fungera bra. Bortsett från nätverkskortet på moderkortet.
<maxjezy> speedxcore, testa !ping
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<realubot> Dock kommer Intel Graphics inte fungera lika bra i Linux som i Windows p.g.a. bättre drivisar i Win.
<maxjezy> 5 sekunder på 3G
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Beror på vart du bor, jag bodde i Stockholms förort och pingade 50-70 med 4G från Tele2.
<speedxcore> maxjezy: haha jag har inte 4g, så kan inte testa
<speedxcore> därför jag frågar
<Krawlezt> Jag svarade
<maxjezy> aha, räkna med kass ping
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: tack =)
<maxjezy> vill du ha bra ping, telia fiber
<maxjezy> 1000 mb kommer snart
<maxjezy> ställ dig i kön redan nu!
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: 3g's ping har länge varit en dealbreaker för mig. Så hade hoppats att 4g skulle vara ssh-kompatibelt
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Har själv 3G, vet hur det är :)
<Krawlezt> 4G är bra speedxcore.
<Krawlezt> Lätt värt att uppgradera till, om du inte spelar.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: lägg på det att man sen har kanske 100ms till USA ibland. blir lätt en 400ms.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, det är sant.
<maxjezy> jag gjorde ett test med en nyinköpt CAM i linux och windows
<maxjezy> i windows blev bilden mycket bättre
<maxjezy> programmet lät mig styra camen på massa olika sätt
<realubot> maxjezy: Du skulle köpt en cam som du visste fungera bra i Linux.
<maxjezy> i linux, kass bild, en zoom
<Krawlezt> så maxjezy enligt dig så kommer inte mina dator komponenter jag köper vara lika bra i Linux som i Windows?
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: jag spelar inte. Jag jobbar, kör mest ssh.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, exakt.
<realubot> Man måste kolla upp all hårdvara man köper innan köp om man använder Linux.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Jag körde SSH genom 4G, fungerade bra.
<Krawlezt> Dock var servrarna placerade i Sverige.
<maxjezy> speciellt de du köper i framtiden, i form av bärbara hårdvaror som telefoner, mp3's, pads osv.
<speedxcore> så kring 50-100ms i södra stockholm?
<realubot> En sak som är skönt med Linux det är att man slipper alla trial-versioner och skit. Man vet att programmen är fria och får användas fullt ut utan restriktioner i användningen.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Jag låg faktiskt på en stabil ping på 60ms.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: då är det ju värt.
<Krawlezt> Tankade i 1,6mb/s
<Krawlezt> Den flög inte upp o ner som 3G gör.
<maxjezy> realubot, det finns massa trialprogram till linux med
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: är dock mkt oroad över kampanjerna i TV att folk ska byta sitt fasta... FY fan.
<maxjezy> och massa fria program till windows med.
<realubot> Och så slipper man sitta och klicka på buttons om och om igen när man installerar plus att man slipper bocka ur alla plugins i webbläsaren m.m. som programtillverkaren försöker lura på oss.
<maxjezy> program som inte är kassa kostar ofta lite pengar
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Dock hade vi Tele2 så kan inte prata om någon anna IPS.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Han förstör verkligen mitt huvud just nu :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte i förråden och inte i samma utsträckning som i Windows. Om man läser om ett program till Linux så är det 99,9% fritt.
<maxjezy> realubot, använder man sunt förnuft så kommer man långt
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: mkey. Man blir iaf oroad att binda sig, när dom marknadsför att svenne banan ska byta sitt adsl till 4g.
<realubot> *i 99,9% av gångerna
<maxjezy> men föråden har 100000 gamla program
<maxjezy> som inte ens är aktuella.
<maxjezy> ren skit.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Det är inte värt, skulle aldrig byta mitt fasta internet mot 4G.
<maxjezy> man kan räkna de vettiga programmen på några händer
<realubot> Krawlezt: maxjezy brukar sitta här och dissa Linux om nätterna när ingen är här och säger emot. :)
<maxjezy> äh, du är bara insnöad
<Krawlezt> Aha, då behöver jag inte bry mig.
<maxjezy> se dig omkring
<maxjezy> alla bra program är redan cross platform
 * Krawlezt kollar
<maxjezy> alla dåliga stannar som linux only
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Så du har 3G just nu och får välja att uppgradera till 4G?
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: Inte jag heller. Dock är förnedringen total just nu. Jag bor i ett hus där comhem installerat 100mbit ethernet, men dom vägrar sälja den tjänsten. Så jag har kabelmodem, som magiskt lägger på 10ms, (bara i modemet).
<realubot> maxjezy: CLI är gött att ha som alt. till GUI.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: hade 100mbit förut när dom sålde tjänsten, så hatar dom något oerhört.
<realubot> I Linux vet du att mycket fungerar CLI.
<maxjezy> realubot, vill man leka kan man sandboxa
<maxjezy> svårt att sandboxa åt andra hållet
<Krawlezt> Haha ojdå, förstår dig speedxcore.
<maxjezy> win to lin
<maxjezy> is win
<maxjezy> lin to win
<maxjezy> is thin
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: skulle 4g vara något fantastiskt så skulle jag dumpa comhem. Mögigare isp finns ju inte.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: tack för dina rapporter
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har inte möjlighet att stanna uppe och försvara Linux. Jag måste sova.
<Krawlezt> Inga problem :)
<maxjezy> realubot, sekten är stor :)
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Aha, om du har fast internet så skulle jag inte byta mot 4G, aldrig.
<spacebug-> allt har sina för och nackdelar
<realubot> Jo.
<maxjezy> att argumentera vilket os är bäst är som att argumentera med drog-motståndare om legalisering
<realubot> Om jag hade varit gamer så hade jag kört Windows.
<realubot> Och kanske Linux virtuellt i Win.
<Krawlezt> Jag med
<realubot> Jag spelar inte ens tuxcart så...
<maxjezy> du sa du är gamer
<maxjezy> sviker du nu?
<Krawlezt> OM han hade VART gamer*
<maxjezy> jag kan respektera de som förespråkar linux med sanningen
<maxjezy> men lögnarna dissar jag
<maxjezy> typ ubuntu teamet, hycklare.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Förövrigt så måste man bo centralt i Stockholm(Storstad) för att få en ping under 100ms.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: varför hänger du i en supportkanal för ubuntu om du är emot linux och speciellt ubuntu?
<maxjezy> spacebug-, jag är här för att sprida sanningen :)
<maxjezy> hjälpa ur folk ur sekten
<spacebug-> haha
<maxjezy> nej, men lite balans.
<maxjezy> kommer man hit och frågar, finns det bra program för det här ändamålet.
<Krawlezt> Är du Jesus som kommer frin Microsoft och ska banka in lite vett i oss?
<maxjezy> då blir svaret ofta JA
<maxjezy> istället för att säga sanningen, det finns ett motsvarande program som till windows, men de är ganska kasst.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vilka program tänker du på nu bortsett från Gimp och Blender?
<speedxcore> maxjezy: om man måste skiljas från massa pengar, samt installera på krånliga sätt... läs serienycklar/dvdrom osv. Så kanske linux programmet vinner på tillgänglighet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur skulle du jobba med 3d utan Blender?
<maxjezy> blender är ju crossplatform
<maxjezy> mac win lin
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Men var utvecklades det först?
<realubot> Många program som är cross-plattform har kanske börjat utvecklas för Linux och utan Linux kanske prorammen aldrig hade portats till Windows?
<maxjezy> det var inte ens gratis när det utvecklades först
<speedxcore> maxjezy: vilken dist kan du rekommendera?
<realubot> Windows förutsätter pirtakopiering om vanliga users ska ha tillgång till motsvarande program som finns i Linux. Vem har råd med Photoshop?
<maxjezy> windows 7-8
<realubot> Något annat än Windows 7 är ju inte aktuellt.
<Krawlezt> Han är ju rolig :)
<speedxcore> maxjezy: beror helt på vad man gör.
<Krawlezt> Windows XP om man är Gamer
<realubot> Win8 finns inte i skarp version och WinXP är för gammalt.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad är inte skarpt?
<realubot> Win8.
<maxjezy> jag har kört windows 8 i någon månad
<realubot> Det är ju beta?
<maxjezy> precis som 7an.
<realubot> Jo, men det är fortfarande beta.
<speedxcore> jag var på mediamarkt och kollade datorer häromdan.. var och varannan hade rutor som hoppade med.. din dator är inte säker..  demo av symantec behöver uppdateras osv..  dom verkar inte sluta "bricka" out of the box.
<speedxcore> t.ex. min MOR fixar inte sånt där alls.
<realubot> Så det är inget att rekommendera om man vill ha ett stabilt system. Du som tycker saker i Linux fungerar halvbra.
<maxjezy> windows 8 är lika stabilt som 7
<spacebug-> är man i en supportaknal för ubuntu och söker hjälp för/om ett program till något så vill man ju iaf höra va det finns för program och kanske vilka som är bäst av dom och vad de olika har för brister. Var man kan buggrapportera och var man kan komma i kontakt medutvecklarna om man kanske vill hjälpa till att vidareutvecka programme. Man man inte höra vilka program på andra platformar som kanske gör det bättre
<maxjezy> bara det estetiska som inte är klart typ
<spacebug-> osv.. hör inte till saken
<maxjezy> spacebug-, klart man vill
<maxjezy> effektivitet är a och o
<realubot> spacebug-: Och din morsa vet nog inte hur man ska avinstallera alla bloatware som följer med alla förinstallerade Windows-versioner.
<maxjezy> för många
<realubot> speedxcore: Din morsa vet nog inte heller det.
<maxjezy> de flesta morsor skulle nog inte klara kompilera drivers för nätverkskortet i datorn
<realubot> Om någon frågar efter ett bra bildredigeringsprogram så ska vi i fortsättningen svara: Byt operativsystem och använd Photoshop.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: det är som att någon frågar vart jag kan hitta en laptopfodral till min nya laptop och personen börjar prata om att det finns bättre datorer att köpa.
<maxjezy> spacebug-, well, ofta kommer en dator med windows
<maxjezy> men läser man på ubuntu-se.org
<Krawlezt> Vem fan betalar för ett OS btw?
<speedxcore> realubot: nä exakt det jag menar. Jag gav min mor en vaio i present..  jävla misstag. den kör nu den hackade "tiny7" som är riktigt bra faktiskt. Sorgligt att man ska behöva göra så.
<maxjezy> så kan man tro att det finns alla program man behöver
<maxjezy> eftersom det står så
<maxjezy> vilket är en osanning
<maxjezy> jag gav tipset om open office till min chef
<Krawlezt> Någon som är vaken som gör något annat operativsystem än Ubuntu?
<maxjezy> han testade det och kunde inte utföra sitt arbete.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: kör?
<Krawlezt> = Använder
<spacebug-> maxjezy: pga att det inte gick att göra i open office eller för att han inte visste hur man gjorde?
<realubot> Dom fyller ju Win med skit. Man måste ju ha koll för att inte förlora massa prestanda på allt skit som startas med systemet. maxjezy som pratar om att utnyttja prestanda.
<Krawlezt> Jag skrev på ett annorlunda sätt tror jag speedxcore.
<Krawlezt> Dock förstår nog alla.
<maxjezy> realubot, bara gå in i läggtill&tabort program
<maxjezy> avinstallera det
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: ah. Jag använder... Mac OS X, Tiny7, debian, annars olika ubuntu versioner, debian, xubuntu och mint.
<maxjezy> spacebug-, sakerna gick inte.
<speedxcore> ops debian x2
<spacebug-> precis som i ubuntu software center ;)
<realubot> Ska man utnyttja hårdvaran i Win så får man börja med att avinstallera program eller bocka ur i autostart-alternativet så man slipper tappa 1GB RAM på bloatware, typ.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Oherregud, nu har jag någon att prata med! :)
<maxjezy> realubot, windows 8 funkar finfint och är snabbare än ubuntu
<maxjezy> på min netbook
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte så bara för personer som knappt vet hur dom installerar/avinstallerar ett program.
<maxjezy> halverad start-up
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: jag kör "allt" pga webbutveckling.
<maxjezy> bättre batteritid
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Jag får troligen min dator imorgon (Om jag har tur) så sitter och klurar på vilken distro jag ska använda.
<Krawlezt> Webbutvecklar du också? :o
<speedxcore> mm
<maxjezy> realubot, så du menar att de är lättare att installera i linux?
<Krawlezt> Vilken distro anser du skönast att göra det i?
<maxjezy> program som inte ens finns
<maxjezy> eller kräver wine
<realubot> En klar fördel med Win är att battrietiden på laps brukar vara bättre än i Linux.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dock var det tvärtom för mig.
<maxjezy> bättre grafik, ljud, batteri..
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag menar att man behöver inte börja med att avinstallera saker för att rätt som det är upptäcka att man har råkat avinstallera en viktig drivrutin eller något.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: just nu kör jag 11.04 med vanliga gammel gnome. Nog den jag gillar bäst.. Tycker den är stabil. Kör 8 desktops. Mycket x11 forwarding till andra maskiner (Macen), kodar i eclipse. Annars är xbuntu najs för en lowpowermaskin (kör det på netbook).
<maxjezy> realubot, nej, de är separerade.
<maxjezy> man råkar inte.
<realubot> Ubuntu är mycket bättre out of box än Windows.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: det är väl bra om du är nöjd med windows men det är inte det vi diskuterar eller supportar här
<maxjezy> står klart och tydligt.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Det jag funderar på är följande: Debian 6, Fedora 16 eller Kubuntu 12.04. Debian 6 älskar jag men har aldrig arbetat i Debian. Fedora gillar jag utseendet och har testat men är inte så duktig på yum. Kubuntu gillar jag och kan.
<maxjezy> spacebug-, nej, klart. mitt i natten. ingen som kräver support.
<maxjezy> ren offtopic nu men det är okej.
<realubot> En annan fördel med Linux är att hela systemet uppdateras och inte bara Windows + Office, typ.
<maxjezy> vi diskuterar för/nackdelar.
<realubot>  Man vet att ALLT uppdateras så länge man har installerat från förråden.
<maxjezy> realubot, så uppdateras kerneln, och internet dör.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: mina KDE erfarenheter är torftiga =).. Så kan inte hjälpa dig är. Men.. Allt idag verkar bero på vilken WM man gillar.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: förvisso, men det va inte det du sa va ditt syfte med att va här
<maxjezy> ritplattan funkar inte längre.
<maxjezy> spacebug-, näe, jag ger support till de som behöver
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: debian och ubuntu är väldigt lika
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Hur är det att koda i Debian? :)
<maxjezy> men ofta kan jag ge tipset om att gå tillbaka till windows
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror du lär dig yum fanska snabbt.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: Kodningsverktygen är i princip samma oavsett dist
<maxjezy> ofta kommer det in förvirrade själar som vill få saker att fungera
<realubot> *ganska
<maxjezy> och tror att sekten kommer slå hårt mot en om man överger ubuntu
<maxjezy> men då är jag här.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: vad kodar du?
<spacebug-> lol
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: HTML/CSS/PHP/MySQL för det mesta.
<Krawlezt> Kommer nog börja där också.
<maxjezy> linux är säkert bättre för er, men för vanliga människor, näe..
<realubot> Windows lär ju vara bättre som plattform för kodning men jag vet inte...
<maxjezy> enda fördelen är virusfriheten.
<realubot> Det är en stor fördel i.o.f.s.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: helt ärligt använder jag mest terminal, för att confa servers + göra mer avancerade saker. Sen eclipse som IDE. Men ett gäng terminaler och en valfri IDE vill man ha.
<maxjezy> men virus är inte allt som pajjar en dator, en kernel uppdatering verkar räcka i linux
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: kan du screen?
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Självklart :)
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: Dåså
<Krawlezt> Jag är duktig på Linux för min ålder och kan alla "vanliga" distros.
<realubot> maxjezy: En kernel-uppdatering som ställer problem brukar inte tömma bankkontot.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: det och många desktops sen i GUI. sen skadar ju inte mkt ram och massa sessioner av chrome och firefox igång samtidigt.
<maxjezy> ni kan väl iaf hålla med om att man säljer in linux lite som en bilförsäljare försöker sälja en rostig amazon.
<realubot> *ställer till
<maxjezy> realubot, men i windows kan du använda din bankdosa :)
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: om du förstår komponenter: http://yeyfiles.net/346789063/roger.png
<maxjezy> utan en guide på nätet
<Krawlezt> Det beställde jag :)
<speedxcore> Wine med photoshop5.. sen vmware, med en sunkvirtuell mac (safari) och.. windows7.
<realubot> maxjezy: Klart att Canonical vill få Ubuntu att framstå som ett alt. till OSX och Win.
<speedxcore> maxjezy: amazon är inte rostigt.. dom har många bra tjänster </troll>
<realubot> Det är en sanning med modifikation om man inte kör Ubuntu Certified Hardware.
<maxjezy> realubot, så canonical är ett säljande företag
<maxjezy> går över lik för att få folk att blåsa sin windowsdator
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm.
<realubot> Haha
<lag^> wöö!!
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: komponenter kan jag.
<realubot> Dock så är dom snälla nog och fråga om man vill blåsa Windows eller inte. Dom gör det bara inte rakt av.
<realubot> :)
<maxjezy> det finns ingen varningstext någonstans "installerar du windows på din netbook, kommer du aldrig mer få in windows"
<Krawlezt> Vad bra. Ska nog kika lite mer på hur distrona ser ut sen välja tror jag.
<lag^> 11:08:02 < kraften> hur tänker man om man vill ha olika stora subnät?
<lag^> 11:14:41 <@miono> Det vill man.
<lag^> 11:15:02 < kraften> okej, men hur räknar man ut det?
<lag^> 12:39:12 -!- kraften [~kraften@banan.fulafisken.com] has left #ls11 []
<maxjezy> utan att lämna in den till en haxxor!
<lag^> oj
<realubot> Som när man installerar MBR och Ubuntu bara försvinner som startalt.
<lag^> damn you högerklick
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: jag skulle köra en ssd istället. Gör SJUK skillnad. speciellt för webdev. där det alltid är småfiler och databasanrop på lokala devservers.
<lag^> Ey! Gissa vem som kommer äga på provet imorgon?
<realubot> lag^: Lägg av
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: sen skadar inte 8gb ram.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Det blev lite tajt med pengar, ska självklart inhandla SSD och 4GB ram till.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: äh skit i 1tb.. vad ska du lagra?
<speedxcore> köp en 60gb ssd istället om du är fattig
<realubot> lag^: Om maxjezy får bestämma så får du 0 poäng för då kommer provet bytas ut mot en Windows-prov.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: lite dyrt mobo kanske,
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Satt och klurade mellan 120GB SSD och 1TB, blev 1TB med tanke av einand's kloka ord om SSD.
<lag^> realubot: FÃ¥r man itne vara glad? :(
<spacebug-> självklart lag^
<lag^> realubot: det här provet kan jag göra både i windows och i linux..
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: och.. jag skulle nog aldrig köpa ett antistat.. går lika bra med en ståltråd.. eller lampsladd
<realubot> maxjezy: Så du tycker Ubuntu ska börja köra med exakt den här varningstexten:
<realubot> "03:04 < maxjezy> det finns ingen varningstext någonstans "installerar du windows på din netbook, kommer du aldrig mer få in windows"
<realubot> "
<maxjezy> japp
<lag^> speedxcore: va?
<realubot> Det kan dom ju göra men varför varna för Windows?
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Mitt första bygge så alla rekommenderade det så det blev det :)
<maxjezy> och, räkna med att få köra gamla skitprogram till det du är van att göra.
<maxjezy> msn, svårt att cama.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: Lycka till med bygget =)
<realubot> maxjezy: "installerar du windows på din netbook, kommer du aldrig mer få in windows"
<realubot> Mohahaha.
<maxjezy> spotify, kanske kommer en gratisversion
<maxjezy> spela - tux
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Tackar, är mer orolig för att jag sitter med en dator utan OS :)
<maxjezy> trååååååk all the way
<maxjezy> men det är stabilt
<maxjezy> NOT
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: fint chassi. =)  det kan man skippa enligt mig.. Jag brukar köra lokala grovsoprummet
<realubot> lag^: Jo, man får vara glad. Jag sa lägg av om att pasta massa rader men skrev för sent.
<maxjezy> stabilt om du har rätt hårdvara till rätt årgång.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: hellre ett bajschassi och 8gb ram till
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Tur att du inte såg chassit jag tänkte köpa först :)
<lag^> realubot: jag hade markerat det där för att pejsta nån annanstans.. kan väl inte jag hjälpa att den var kvar i min clipboard eller vad det heter :(
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/127536-fractal_design_arc-svart
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: haha. Allt beror på hur man är som person. Jag är nog en träsknörd som skiter i..
<maxjezy> här ska ni få smaka på en sjuk bugg
<realubot> lag^: Vi fårt se vad op säger när dom går igenom loggarna.
<maxjezy> bootar jag linux efter windows
<maxjezy> så funkar inte scrollen som den ska
<maxjezy> den scrollar halva sidor
<maxjezy> istället för en rad
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Och jag är en 16årig Webbutveklare som gillar Linux :)
<spacebug-> se vad windows förstör din hårdvara!
<maxjezy> lösningen, ryck ur recivern
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥klart man ska ha fint chassi!
<maxjezy> och stoppa in den igen
<maxjezy> spacebug-, buggen sker ju bara i linux
<maxjezy> inte tvärtom.
<realubot> lag^: Jag med dig skoja lite bara.
<lag^> realubot: :(
<maxjezy> eller som den där nyligen.
<realubot> lag^: Take it easy baby.
<maxjezy> vem de nu var
<spacebug-> maxjezy: alltså är det windows som ändrar nått inte linux
<Krawlezt> lag^: Känns det bra inför imorgon? :)
<realubot> Take it easypeasy.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: här brukar jag köpa chassi: http://www.va.se/Global/Va/nyheter/2008/05/26/datorskrot-for-miljoner/dataskrot.jpg
<maxjezy> spacebug-, näeru. förklara hur det går till.
<lag^> Krawlezt: YES! Har gjort provet virtuellt nu, och det ska itne vara något märkvärdigt att göra det IRL :D
<maxjezy> annars köper ja inte det
<spacebug-> maxjezy: windows ändrar inställnignar i receivern
<Krawlezt> lag^: Vad bra isåfall :)
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: Härligt att du har ambitioner.. för få unga idag som har det..
<speedxcore> lycka till med datorbygget
<realubot> Nu ska jag sova. Puss och kram tjejer!
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Man måste ha ett chassit åtmindstonde, hehe :) Tackar!
<Krawlezt> realubot: GN
<maxjezy> hm.
<realubot> Krawlezt: maxjezy är kanalens Darth Vader. Låt honom inte värva dig till the dark side. Natti!
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: vet inte hur mkt cash du har.. Men vågar man gräva lite i containers.. kan det faktiskt vara ett alternativ.. om man är lite fattig men vill ha grymt system.. Iaf chassi är alltid rätt riskfritt. Är bara en plåtlåda ju
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: det finns även svart-sprejfärg för c:a 40kr
<maxjezy> glöm inte att jag är lukes pappa
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> det finns i er att joina den mörkare sidan.
<speedxcore> maxjezy: du menar google docs?
<Krawlezt> Haha oherregud maxjezy.
<maxjezy> nom nom, google är frihet det!
<speedxcore> inget gör sharepoint adminen så stressad som när dom anställda kör docs.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Det är från person till person, jag ska troligen dualboota med Windows senare och fara på lan och vinna hem pengar och köpa bättre dator :)
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: grymt. Lycka till
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: vad ska du vinna pengar inom för område?
<maxjezy> antagligen är jag bannad imorgon när jag vaknar :)
<speedxcore> maxjezy: går som om man är i alians.. med.. BALMER
<maxjezy> skulle magnus bettner ta linux i hälarna skulle alla börja "ja men så är det"
<speedxcore> maxjezy: har hört att han kör gentoo så.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Counter Strike 1.6. 2on2 turnering här lokallt och pris pengar på 2500kr och vi är väldigt duktiga och ligger top 500 i Sverige på 2on2 så det bör vara lätt spelat :)
<maxjezy> speedxcore, källa?
<speedxcore> maxjezy: =) eller så..  skämtade jag
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag med :)
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: hoppas ni vinner då.
<Krawlezt> Hoppas jag med :)
<maxjezy> kör windows, spara tid, leta burkar.
<maxjezy> säkrare.
<speedxcore> maxjezy: men ditt troll
<maxjezy> windows räddar dessutom massor med liv
<maxjezy> bill gates välgörenhet
<speedxcore> maxjezy: tja jag är lite svårtrollad. Kör dom flesta os. Kör windows om jag vill göra vissa saker.
<maxjezy> jag med.
<maxjezy> linux är inte helkasst
<maxjezy> vissa program funkar ganska stabilt i linux
<speedxcore> jag tycker linux stora styrka är nätverks och scriptdelarna.
<einand> Jag kör olika OS också, tyvär pga att olika os har olika funktion och olika program
<maxjezy> tycker det är för komplicerat
<speedxcore> att man kan bygga helt sjuk logik. Automation, robotar, affärsssytem osv.
<maxjezy> hur bryggar jag en nätverksanslutning med en annan?
<speedxcore> maxjezy: ssh portforwarding är sjukt smidigt.
<maxjezy> i windows är det två klick med musen
<speedxcore> maxjezy: annars är väl vpn ett mer permanent sätt att brygga
<maxjezy> hur gör man i linux?
<maxjezy> det här är inte bara en teoretisk fråga
<maxjezy> utan jag behöver hjälp med det
<speedxcore> man läser här: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html
<speedxcore> maxjezy: det är inte enklare än så..  på gott och ont
<maxjezy> min mobil ger internet till datorn via usb internet går ut ur datorn via tp in i routerns wan port
<maxjezy> den guiden löser det?
<speedxcore> maxjezy: lär du dig grunderna i linux nätverkshantering kan du göra vad som helst
<maxjezy> finns guiden på svenska?
<maxjezy> precis, jag måste lära mig det
<maxjezy> men för en grafiker som mig, så är sånt ointressant
<maxjezy> jag vill bara surfa, inte lära mig surfa från grunden.
<speedxcore> jag använder processorn på en dator och skickar program till min andra dators skrivbordsmiljö.. Hur gör man det på win?
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Vilken dist sitter du på nu?
<einand> ssh forwaring is the shit
<speedxcore> 11.04
<einand> fungerar helt automagiskt
<einand> itan någon meck
<speedxcore> einand: hahaa =) jag skulle inte kunna leva utan
<speedxcore> einand: hatar att mac os x inte har något liknande
<maxjezy> speedxcore, jadu, jag är ju bara en simpel grafiker :)
<einand> speedxcore: när jag plugga för en massa år sedan, så satte jag upp en revers ssh, så jag kunde komma åt skolans nätverk hemmifrån ;)
<speedxcore> einand: löjliga är att x11 forwarding funnits sen mitten av 90talet..
<speedxcore> eller längre
<maxjezy> speedxcore, visst, jag vet precis som du, att styrkan i linux är enorm
<speedxcore> einand: jag kör en mängd tunnlar dagligen.. tycker det är helt vansinnigt smidigt.
<maxjezy> men det kräver styrka i använderen med
<speedxcore> maxjezy: lärokurvan är hemsk.. men har man 5-10år att investera så blir man grym sen..  och konstant het på arbetsmarknaden.
<maxjezy> vi användare som inte labbar med det ni kallar ssh, vpn osv.
<maxjezy> för oss är windows ett stabilare alternativ
<speedxcore> maxjezy: labba och labba.. det är så jag tjänar mitt levebröd.
<speedxcore> maxjezy: kan linux hjälpa mig att vara konkurrenskraftigare än konkurrensen blir det ett naturligt val.
<maxjezy> säger åt tokar att installera linux
<maxjezy> sen får du stå som support
<maxjezy> :)
<speedxcore> maxjezy: klart man inte gör det
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> fan ett par pilsner vore smarrigt
<speedxcore> maxjezy: jag skiter i faktiskt. Brukar rekommendera dator beroende på vad dom ska göra..  ska dom bara surfa kan du ju köpa en som är fin.. eller nåt.
<maxjezy> jo, jag med. därför jag brukar rekommendera folk att stanna med windows
<maxjezy> det gör livet lättare för dem
<maxjezy> wubi är ju bra dock
<maxjezy> hade varit grymt om det fanns en liknande grej för windows
<maxjezy> till linux
<speedxcore> maxjezy: jag brukar rekommendera docs =)
<maxjezy> tips på en bra hårddisk då?
<maxjezy> SATA2
<maxjezy> tror ja de heter
<maxjezy> 100-500 gb
<speedxcore> köp en ssd
<HeMan> beror på vad du har för krav
<HeMan> ska du bara ha en billig "slaskdisk" så kan du köpa snurrdisk
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: HDD/SSD?
<maxjezy> HDD
<maxjezy> men gärna lite kvalitet
<maxjezy> ska lagra bilder
<HeMan> ska den vara tyst? snabb?
<HeMan> billig?
<maxjezy> inget av dem är krav
<maxjezy> stabilitet är viktigt
<maxjezy> inget annat är av vikt
<HeMan> ska den vara till en stationär eller laptop? intern eller extern?
<maxjezy> intern, stationär
<speedxcore> man kan fråga sig när priset ska bli vettigt på dom där 3.5 igen. Kanske är det uppe permanent.
<maxjezy> slutförvaring sker på extern western digital
<maxjezy> kan knappt sova om nätterna för jag oroar mig över hårddisk kraschar
<Squarism> haha
<maxjezy> och bilder som behöver backuppas
<HeMan> jag brukar köra Samsung för att dom är tysta, http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=295948 kan vara ett alternativ
<Squarism> skaffa raid då?
<speedxcore> maxjezy: haha jag sitter och backar upp just nu..
<Squarism> jag har en synology raid 2, de har vaggat in mig i ngn sorts säkerhet
<HeMan> raid hjälper inte mot filsystemskrash eller om man raderar av misstag
<speedxcore> eller om det brinner
<speedxcore> offsite
<maxjezy> det där raid har jag hört om, automatisk backup?
<maxjezy> vill att jag har en disk i datorn som är dedikerad för bilder
<maxjezy> som jag sen kan backuppa manuellt till min externa
<maxjezy> så ja slipper koppla in den allt för ofta
<maxjezy> och lägga tillbaka den i bankvalvet.
<maxjezy> så tar jag fram den och framkallar bilder vart efter ekonomin finns
<Squarism> jag har en situation här
<maxjezy> HeMan, samsung har ja varit nöjd med tidigare så varför inte
<maxjezy> mina netbooks <3
<maxjezy> min galaxy va bra den med.
<HeMan> raid är för att minska risken vid diskkrasch, det är inte en ersättning för backup
<speedxcore> maxjezy: med linux kan man sätta cronjob, och sen använda rsync, så kan man schemalägga automatiska backuper, offsite eller lokala.
<maxjezy> låter läskigt :)
<speedxcore> lyssna på HeMan.
<Squarism> jag byggde en release för en mjukvara som heter hadoop för min 11.10 installation baserat på källkoden för maverick för hadoop. Jag glömde dock sätta den på "hold version" ... idag så gjorde automatisk updatering ... o då så skrevs såklart min egenbyggda version över av en uppdaterad release. Vad måste jag göra för att få tillbaka den gamla versionen?
<HeMan> fast kör hellre med rdiff-backup
<maxjezy> är DVD bra som backup?
<speedxcore> HeMan: fördelar jämfört med rsync?
<HeMan> om man får filsystemshaveri eller råkar rensa disk så håller den inkrement
<Squarism> maxjezy: dom degenerar väl med tiden?
<maxjezy> min brännare är helt ny men felbränner 70% av skivorna
<maxjezy> antar den är kass
<maxjezy> eller så är det verbatim som suger
<HeMan> så man kan säga "läs tillbaka som det såg ut för 6 veckor sedan"
<speedxcore> HeMan: versionshantering?
<HeMan> även om man gjort backup varje dag
<HeMan> speedxcore: jao, ungefär
<speedxcore> håller den något som liknar ett git repo, i nån dold katalog?
<HeMan> speedxcore: men automatiskt
<maxjezy> Squarism, degenerar får mig att tänka på ellen denegere show
<speedxcore> HeMan: ska läsa på.
<maxjezy> eller hur hon nu stavar det
<Squarism> degenererar mena jag
<Squarism> ordmärkare där!
<maxjezy> meh, märkte inte ens att de var fel
<maxjezy> förstod inte ens ordets innebörd
<maxjezy> http://www.entmoney.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ellen-degeneres.jpg
<maxjezy> nom nom nom
<maxjezy> vilken kvinna
<maxjezy> 400
<maxjezy> dags att sova
<maxjezy> peace out, rösta liberaldemokraterna i nästa val!
<maxjezy> och var inte för hårda mot windows :)
<Krawlezt> Vilken snubbe
<lag^> blubb
<lag^> keeesooo
<kes0> lagg
<Krawlezt> :P
<Krawlezt> lag^: Vad var det du hade tenta i föresten?
<Krawlezt> Cisco?
<kes0> Hon sover nog, skooltajm imorn misstänker jag :P
<kes0> Skoolgirl14
<lag^> kes0: skulle ju svara,men då drog han :(
<lag^> han tycker det är töntigt att sova, så drar han själv och sover :P
<lag^> Men nu!! Godnatt.
<kes0> lag^: Jahaaa =)
<kes0> Sov gott
<andol> *ouch*
<andol> https://www.samba.org/samba/security/CVE-2012-1182
<ubot2> andol: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1182)
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Natt.
<larsemil> finns det någon riktig phpguru här?
<larsemil> håller på med en applikation som använder sig av plugins.
<larsemil> för att få den funktionalitet som krävs av appen så implementar alla plugins ett interface
<larsemil> om de inte implementar interfacet så laddas inte pluginen
<larsemil> så långt så bra
<larsemil> om en klass har fel funktioner i förhållande till interfacet så laddas den och ger ett error.
<larsemil> så jag skulle vilja kolla typ isThisClassOkayAccordingToImplementedInterface($class);
<bamsefar> ReflectionClass
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> bamsefar: läser på om det men fattar inget.
<HeMan> andol: riktigt läskigt hål
<andol> HeMan: Jotack. Extra läskigt hur länge det dessutom har legat och lurat.
<bamsefar> larsemil: $x = new ReflectionClass("MyPlugin"); foreach(array("canHazCheezeBurger", "isCatLongEnough") as $method) { if(!$x->hasMethod($method)) { die("I can't live without my methods"); } }
<bamsefar> Typ
<bamsefar> larsemil: Förstog du? :)
<andol> bamsefar: Varpå du just har blivit utsedd till kanalens phpguru? :P
<bamsefar> andol: Vafan :(
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja men det där är ju inget skoj
<bamsefar> Vadå?
<larsemil> bamsefar: då måste jag ju först skriva upp alla metoderna i interfacet, och sen skriva med dem i en lista också
<bamsefar> larsemil: då får du $x = new ReflectionClass("WorkingPlugin"); $y = new ReflectionClass("PossiblyWorkingPlugin"); foreach($x->getMethods() as $method) { if(!$y->hasMethod($method)) { die("baarf"); }}
<propus> någon som har förslag på någon trevlig applikation jag kan köra i mitt cloud?
<andol> propus: Beror ju helt på vad du åsyftar med ditt moln, liksom vad du har för faktiskt behov, etc.
<larsemil> bamsefar: men hur kollar jag att första pluginen fungerar?
<larsemil> jag kan komma på massa sätt att kolla så att en plugin fungerar om jag anger en lsita över metoder etc som måste finnas.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du skriver den själv och verifierar manuellt.
<larsemil> men jag hade gärna gjort det utifrån de funktioner som deklareras i interfacet
<bamsefar> Men mata i interfacet då
<bamsefar> i $x
<bamsefar> Borde funka
<larsemil> ja det kan funka
<larsemil> ska prova det
<larsemil> bamsefar: mjae. kan nog få det att funka, men $method blir med namespace och allt och det är ju inte samma så den blir alltid false. men hittar nog en lösning från det. tack
<andol> bamsefar: Förövrigt så tycker jag att "Case #1672" (i ert supportsystem) är lite illa.
<antii> lvm..
<antii> när jag har slagit ihop alla fysiska hårddiskar med vgcreate, hur kan jag skapa en stor logisk volym med lvcreate utan att skriva in storleken?
<antii> nvm :p
<kodein> lvm eller nvm?
<kodein> *förvirrad*
<hplc> god morgon
<kodein> god förmiddag
<antii> kodein: löste det, det var lvm sen skrev jag nevermind.
<kodein> ahau
<hplc> kan Gconfcleaner göra nån skada?
<hplc> det står att det finns 225 ogilitiga gconf nycklar som kan rensas
<bamsefar> andol: What?
<HeMan> whohoo, ny ICQ till mobilen!
<HeMan> retro!
<kodein> klang och jubeltid
<amelia> hihi
<Haffe> Måla mig röd och kalla mig Ivan.
<kodein> Paint red = new Paint("FF0000");
<kodein> Haffe.colour(red);
<kodein> Haffe.rename("Ivan");
<Haffe> Error : No such member method.
<kodein> self.destruct();
<Haffe> delete *
<Barre> Hitachi Content Platform
<Barre> hehehe... sorry
 * Barre är väldigt rädd att klistra in något olämpligt någon gång
<arand> Hmm, vore intressant koncept, scrobbla desktop-clipboard :)
<maxjezy> Hi-ta-chi
<maxjezy> han tar hon
<maxjezy> betyder det
<maxjezy> nu har ni lärt er något nytt
<maxjezy> går rykten om att de ska betyda "he touch he" han tar på honom. bögigt.
<maxjezy> men de är inte sant.
<bittin> Hi-ta-Hi
<Barre> det betyder snarare "den stigande solen"
<maxjezy> Barre, även det där är en myt
<maxjezy> jag kan japanska
<Barre> jasså du...
<Haffe> 株式会社日立製作所
<maxjezy> Haffe, jag ser inte dina åäö :)
 * amelia petar Barre i magen
<maxjezy> tänk om Barre får magsår nu
<amelia> maxjezy: det har han säkert redan.
<maxjezy> jo, han dricker nog lite för mycket kaffe och stressar som en tok.
<bittin> ska till försäkringkassan och få pengar för ingenting snart
<maxjezy> bittin, makes sense
<maxjezy> de är ju det man får där så.
<maxjezy> jag ska steka kyckling och göra sallad
<maxjezy> low fat high on fat
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> high fat low cat
 * amelia fortsätter leta efter sin motivation..
<maxjezy> diet, ska banta fett
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha en slappmage med massa löst skin
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Haffe> maxjezy: Nu ska du få samma svar som jag ibland ger studenter som vill ha min hjälp.
<Haffe> 'Jaha, är det mitt problem?'
<Barre> maxjezy: jag litar nog mer på mina japanska kollegor (som pratar japanska flytande sen barnsben) att det betyder "den stigande solen" (typ): 日立
<Barre> amelia: jag petar tbx... lite hårdare ....
<andol> Barre: Vetisjutton ifall jag skulle lita på folk som primärt sysslar med lagring :)
<amelia> Barre: jag kan ju inte jobba med storage. hur skulle det se ut tycker du?
<Haffe> Barre: Isåfall är de extremt exceptionella.
<Haffe> Vad jag vet så klarar japanska högstadie och gymnasieungdomar inte av att prata och läsa flytande japanska ens.
<Barre> andol: vi sysslar i.o.f.s med allt mellan hårtork till kärnkraftverk
<andol> Barre: Inte samma personer hoppas jag :P
<Barre> andol: det vette sjutton om det faktiskt är :P
<HeMan> jag har hört att Hitachi betyder brus
<andol> I övrigt så är jag helt för arands idé om scrobblade desktop-clipboards, för andra.
<kodein> hitachi är väl en stad?
<HeMan> kanske man kan få en clipboard-replay på vad man scrobblat tidigare?
<amelia> jag har hört att hitatchi betyder grävskopa! :D
<HeMan> eller tips på vad man kanske skulle gilla för klipp?
<Barre> kodein: det är sant
<amelia> hitachi*
<kodein> det är ju som t.ex. Avesta, Sheffield eller Outokumpu
<kodein> företag tar namnet från staden
<Haffe> Eller nokia
<delhage> Nokia
<delhage> :)
<HeMan> lkab
<kodein> t.ex.
<Haffe> Fast LKAB är ju två städer.
<Barre> helt rätt... Hitachi ltd stardades för 100 år sen i staden (byn) Hitachi. Som betyder "den stigande solen"
<HeMan> fast det är förkortning av ortsnamnen
<HeMan> jo
<Haffe> Lousavara och Kirunavaara.
<maxjezy> Barre, jag litar mer på mig själv än någon som säger sig ha japanska kollegor
<kodein> luossavaara*
<Barre> maxjezy: det gör du förmodligen rätt i :)
<Barre> maxjezy: jag jobbar på Hitachi ;P
<maxjezy> it got me this far, then it might just get me all the way  to death.
<kodein> jag jobbar åt the Man
<Haffe> Fast det är sammansättningen av kanorna Hi och Tachi
<maxjezy> pizzan kokar
<Haffe> Vad som är mest överväldigande.
<Haffe> Varför sitter 5 personer på arbetstid och diskuterar vad ett japanskt namn betyder?
<HeMan> för att vi kan?
<amelia> typ så
<Haffe> Jag har ett nytt japanskt ord för er.jikan no muda
<kodein> det är väl snarare en fras
<maxjezy> det är ju lunch nu
<HeMan> min lunch började kl 11...
<maxjezy> kan ett ord bli tre, så kan tre bli ett?
<HeMan> slutade vid 11.50
<HeMan> om någon var det minsta intresserad av det
<Haffe> Din arbetsgivare?
<Haffe> Den som betalar din lön?
<HeMan> dom hänger inte så ofta här
<HeMan> när jag kommunicerar min tid med dom använder jag andra, betydligt osmidigare verktyg
<bittin> slutade 12:00
<bittin> o ska till försäkringkassan o ha möte om 9min
<kodein> .twitter bittin ska till försäkringskassan o ha möte om 9min
<bittin> lol
<Haffe> bittin: Ska du träffa en tjej och hyra en film efteråt?
<bittin> Haffe, nepp
<kodein> så du är _inte_ bamse.
<bittin> ska handla mat o dra hem och slödata
<Haffe> Själv har jag ett skräckvälde att leda.
<Haffe> Jag funderar på vem jag ska skrika okontrollerat på idag.
<kodein> har du inte en lista att gå efter?
<Haffe> Jag har även lärt mig någonting helt nytt.
<kodein> eller blir det kontrollerat skrikande om man har en lista?
<Haffe> Det är tydligen helt ok att i en lokal som man själv har utropat som arbetsmiljö prata så högt att man hörs genom hörselkåpor på andra sidan lokalen.
<defektz> tjuhu
<MrMind> hej. har ställt in så att alla sftp anslutningar har umask 002 och det fungerar fint i t.ex nautilus med komodo edit (ett IDE) skriver på något sätt över umasken till 022, verkar inte som man kan ändra något i inställningarna heller, kan man fixa dettta tror ni?
<xerxes> Hej
<xerxes> har ett litet problem med Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2. det är nämligen så att jag varken gillar Gnome 3 eller Unity så jag petade in gnome-fallback-session
<xerxes> via repon
<xerxes> problemet nu är att jag inte fattar varför alt + tab inte funkar att byta fönster med
<xerxes> ...
<arand> Är det så att de är distinktion mellan alt+tab och alt+§ som i shell?
<spacebug-> nä hur va det med det nu igen.. kanske va tvungen att sätta i ccsm
<arand> ccsm funkar väl inte för fallbakc?
<spacebug-> arand: jo fallback med effekter använder compiz
<spacebug-> fallback utan gör inte det dock
<spacebug-> och är enligt mig bättre
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> xerxes: installera ccsm. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<spacebug-> sen starta ccsm och klicka i att du vill använda pluginet "static application switcher"
<realubot> Yo!
<HeMan> realubot: wazzzzaaaap?
<realubot> HeMan: Det är ok. Jag är lite trött bara. Det tär på krafterna att inte ha ett jobb.
<realubot> Hur är det med dig?
<HeMan> realubot: förstår det
<HeMan> realubot: rätt bra
<HeMan> realubot: vaknade dock mitt i natten och kunde inte somna om
<HeMan> realubot: så jag passade på att uppdatera mythtv till 0.25
<realubot> Jaha. Är det inspelningsfunktionen i MythTV som gör att du kör det istället för XBMC?
<HeMan> mest historia
<HeMan> jag kör xbmc nu för tiden
<HeMan> men tänkte se om myth är nått att ha nu
<propus> xbmc eden rockar :)
<HeMan> jepp
<HeMan> uppgraderade till xbmcbuntu förra veckan
<HeMan> openelec 2.0 beta 1 skulle vara kul att prova med
<HeMan> men min htpc har höga tillgänglighetskrav...
<realubot> UbuntuTV!
<maxjezy> ska man inte kunna boka bistro mat på SJ.se?
<realubot> Vad är bistro mat?
<maxjezy> det som finns i bistro vagnen
<maxjezy> typ, matlådor med biff sås potatis
<maxjezy> sylt till
<maxjezy> osv.
<maxjezy> eller bara en BLT
<maxjezy> typ
<realubot> Jaha.
<hplc> god morgon
<coobra> någon här som lirar mycke på linux ?
<larsemil> om android räknas eftersom det är på linux kernel så ja, ganska mycket
<maxjezy> aha, bara first class som får boka mat på tåget
 * nikihr <3 när allt bara går som det ska
<nikihr> första dagen på länge utan problem :)
<MrMind> hej. hur kan dela upp en sträng i php till en array genom antingen / eller whitespace? explode verkar bara funka med antingen eller om ni förstår vad jag menar
<MrMind> t.ex $test = "hej/123" eller "hej 123"
<MrMind> $test[ '0' ]
<MrMind> ska bli hej
<kodein> preg_split
<kodein> sedan använder du ett reguljärt uttryck som matchar på / och blanktecken
<maxjezy> damn, tågresa från sundsvall till sthlm med trerätters leif mannerström meny och dricka för 600 spänn!
<maxjezy> bra pris för att käka leif mannerström mat
<HeMan> blir inte han sur om du äter upp hans mat?
<HeMan> vad ska han äta då?
<amelia> jag är hungrig. :(
<maxjezy> det är ju han som lagar den till mig
<maxjezy> på tåget
<nighter> var kan man käka det jag bor i stockholm :P
<maxjezy> han ska visst vara bra på sånt
<realubot> hplc: God morgon.
<bittin> är också hungrig men får mat om typ 1h 30min
<maxjezy> nighter, åk x2000 och boka middag 90 minuter innan avgång minst
<HeMan> Mannerström håller väl till på Gondolen?
<nighter> varför åka x2000 när jag redan bor i stockholm :P
<MrMind> kodein, tack :)
<HeMan> eller är det Lallerstedt?
<maxjezy> nighter, du ville ha äkta leif mannerström meny ju
<delhage> lallerstedt
<maxjezy> och kanske se lite renar.
<HeMan> justja, Mannerström har ju surströmming som är kanonbra!
<HeMan> bara honor med rikligt med rom
<kodein> mmm, surströmming
<HeMan> nu blev jag ju sugen på surströmming bara för det...
<kodein> med mandelpotatis
<HeMan> och avokado!
<HeMan> omnomnom!
<maxjezy> testa surströmmingen på ulvön i högakusten
<maxjezy> där är den bäst
<maxjezy> http://allehanda.se/image_processor/1.2202337.1296995641!/image/1577660365.jpg_gen/derivatives/wide/1577660365.jpg?maxWidth=468
<maxjezy> där ser ni jamie olivier äta surströmming på ulvön
<maxjezy> se så glad han ser ut
<maxjezy> de har en ganska fin buffe där med stekt strömming, lax, räkor, kräftor, sill osv osv.. typ 20-30 fiskrätter iaf.
<maxjezy> runt 500 kostar det nog men de är det värt
<maxjezy> olika rökningar
<maxjezy> bara lukten från entren får mungiporna att sära på sig och salivproduktionen går i taket.
<Markk> Jag gillar inte saker från havet.
<Markk> Enda fisken jag äter är mosat sådan (fiskpinnar).
<Markk> När jag åt fiskpinnar för några veckor sedan var det första gången på 3-4 år jag åt fisk öht.
<HeMan> fast fiskpinnar är inte så särskilt nära fisk
<maxjezy> min dotter som är 1 år åt en egen al-fungi igår
<hplc> är det riskfritt att använda Gconf-cleaner? det står att jag har 225 ogiltiga nycklar att radera
<maxjezy> idag fick hon lax
<kodein> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMKMYbzJsD8
<nighter> DÃ¥lig luft!!!!
<nighter> svimmar!
<realubot> HeMan: Vad kör du för Linux hemma?
<realubot> HeMan: En del sådana där verktyg ska man akta sig för.
<realubot> hplc: Den sista meningen var till dig.
<realubot> hplc: Det fanns något sådant verktyg för att rensa upp systemet som har ställt till det för folk. Jag minnes inte namnet på programmet nu.
<realubot> Fisk är jättenyttigt.
<kodein> DDT har inga negativa sidoeffekter
<defektz> ubuntu är en sidoeffekt. ;)
<bittin> realubot, Automatix
<nighter> debian ska det va!
<kodein> LFS
<kodein> plz
<defektz> :)
<bittin> nighter, kör Debian nu faktiskt
<bittin> dock kör jag Ubuntu då jag kör PC
<bittin> för Wubi <3
<defektz> arch eller debian. båda gillas.
<defektz> :)
<realubot> bittin: Vad var det som Automatix gjord då?
<defektz> har dock installerat ubuntu på min kompis laptop, för att han vägrar windows och han vägrar skriva i terminaler.
<bittin> realubot, minns ej
<bittin> detta var typ 2008-2009
<bittin> Automatix was discontinued in early 2008.[7]
<realubot> Ok.
<defektz> ... http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS2442396988.html
<lag^> realubot: 100% !!
<maxjezy> shit, någon jävel har hackat min email
<hplc> jag skulle nog mer tro att du har en keylogger trojan som snappat upp tangenttryckningar
<realubot> lag^: Det här kallar jag 100%: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxVcH4lMZUs
<HeMan> realubot: jag kör nästan uteslutande Ubuntu hemma
<HeMan> realubot: har OpenWRT på routern
<HeMan> realubot: och labbar lite med flera olika distros
<lag^> realubot: orkar inte kolla :< Men menade att jag fick 100% rätt på praktiska provet idag
<HeMan> realubot: jag har tänkt göra en Fedora-installation på min laptop när jag får tid/ork
<defektz> maxjezy: webmail?
<hplc> nu blev det bad mood-day :(
<joel> Hej! Jag har glömt min inloggning till Samba
<joel> Hur kollar jag upp den?
<defektz> smbpasswd
<defektz> maaat ! sweet
<Guest91689> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Guest91689> inte säker på anv eller lösen
<xerxes> Är de ngn av er som kör ubuntu 12.04  beta 2 ?
<kodein> ja
<xerxes> har ett problem att Alt + tab vägrar funka... i gnome fallback session
<kodein> intressant.
<xerxes> har försökt mappa om tangentbordet utan resultat...
<kodein> har det fungerat tidigare.
<xerxes> nej
<xerxes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/955859
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 955859 in unity "[Ubuntu 12.04] [Alt-Tab] doesn't work anymore, only switches between website elements [Regression] (dup-of: 945816)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 945816 in compiz "[regression] Changing the HUD shortcut disables all Alt-based combinations. And changing the Dash shortcut disables all Super-based shortcuts." [Medium,Fix released]
<xerxes> eller ja..
<xerxes> de funkade i 10.04
<xerxes> men blåste det nu för att prova beta 2 på 12.04
<kodein> man ska aldrig uppgradera.
<kodein> nu har du lärt dig den läxan.
<xerxes> kodein: det funkar i unity tex.
<xerxes> men jag gillar inte unity så.. ja
<xerxes> jag tvingas väl att använda den skiten då
<xerxes> är för mkt inne i gnoem 2
<xerxes> gnome2*
<CasperN> byt dist
<kodein> det CasperN sa
<xerxes> tror att de även är problem med saker i Gnome 3.
<xerxes> då gnome 3 och gnome fallback session är basiclly samma sak bara att fallback är mer åt gnome 2 hållet.
<defektz> någon som lekt med X server för android?
<defektz> lyckas köra debian chrootat då, med den xservern. men efter en stund så dör xtermen och connectbot.
<speedxcore> defektz: jag suktar också efter x11 till android =)
<defektz> sök på X server på market.
<defektz> det e ju X alltså .. det skulle vara fint få det in i disten.
<xerxes> kodein: men du
<xerxes> har du ngt positivt o säga om Unity då ?
<defektz> i linux chrooten alltså
<xerxes> om man är van med endast gnome 2 ?
<xerxes> sedan tidigare
<defektz> subtle äger.
<defektz> :)
<xerxes> defektz: subtle ?
<xerxes> subtle - grid-based manual tiling window manager
<defektz> yes ! :)
<xerxes> defektz: så om man kommer från gnome 2
<xerxes> och kört various olika distros med endast gnome 2 som skrivbords hanterare
<xerxes> är de ngt du rekommenderar då ?
<defektz> inget är ju det andra likt. antingen gillar man det eller inte :)
<defektz> testa dig fram
<xerxes> jag vill ha gnome 2 !!
<xerxes> men fallback funkar inte bra för mig.. ÅÅH!
<Silasle> xerxes: Kör du fortfarande gnome2/ubuntu 10.10?
<xerxes> Silasle: nej jag har precis gått från 10.04 till 12.04 beta 2
<xerxes> men jag gillar ej UNITY... men jag tvingas köra den
<Silasle> Kör XFCE då
<xerxes> för jag har 2 krav, 1 är att de ska va så likt gnome 2 som möjligt och 2 att Magnifier funktionerna dvs compiz funktionerna
<xerxes> Enhanced desktop zoom etc funkar
<defektz> ja då är xfce något som borde passa
<xerxes> Silasle: kan jag ha Compiz med där då ?
<xerxes> för de gick inte i gnome 3 ska jag säga er
<defektz> håller på att installera xfce på min lur nu :)
<Silasle> Bra fråga, men kan vara värt att testa
<xerxes> för jag måste ha magnifier funktionerna
<defektz> jo compiz funkar bra i xfce
<Silasle> XFCE är faktiskt rätt najs om man gillar gnome2-stilen. Men jag har vant mig och börjat gilla unity nu :D
<xerxes> alltså De är livsviktiga för mig
<defektz> xerxes: jag såg på archforumet en screenshot med xfce + compiz
<Silasle> defektz: Vilken telefon, och varför?
<defektz> Silasle: sensation, uttråkad
<Silasle> :p
<defektz> :)
<Silasle> Testa att koppla den till en stor skärm sen och kolla om den anpassar sig efter det
<Silasle> Man måste fortarande köra via VNC, eller?
<defektz> har ingen hdmi kabel
<Silasle> :(
<defektz> Silasle: ja det e väl så. men jag kör, X server för android. sedan export DISPLAY=xserverpåandroiden
<defektz> sen som vanligt
<defektz> blir väl att fixxa vnc sen ändå.. det är väl smidiaste man kan göra
<Silasle> Jag längtar tills ubuntu for android kommer :)
<defektz> ja, det verkar som att det är nåt sånt på gång. men då vill man ju boota ubuntu direkt :)
<defektz> The display does not support the XSync extension
<Silasle> Finns för pappas surfplatta (nook color)
<defektz> crap X server
<Silasle> Funkade dock lite halvdant
<defektz> okay nice
<defektz> leker sönder detta sen lägger jag in färdigconfat backtrack.
<defektz> hehe awesome funkade iaf
<Silasle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0szQ2SV4QZQ
<realubot> HeMan: Varför Fedora just på laptopen?
<realubot> lag^: Jaha. Grattis, säger jag då.
<jolaren> kommer inte ihåg mitt samba lösen! / anv
<jolaren> får daaamp
<defektz> jolaren: smbpasswd !
<lag^> realubot: Tack, säger jag då!
<realubot> Vad ska man äta till middag idag eg.?
<jolaren> defektz: funkar ju8 inte
<jolaren> funkar som sudo men då säger den ist
<jolaren> Failed to find entry for user root.
<jolaren> behöver nollställa lösenordet somehow
<defektz> smbpasswd <user>
<defektz> ?
<defektz> som root
<hplc> är det nån som vet om en sida som beskriver en myckel enkel bind config för ett hemma LAN? jag kämpar med att få det att fungera, behöver typ en step by step guide
<Haffe> Vad exakt är det du vill få igång?
<Haffe> Internetdelning?
<Haffe> fildelning?
<hplc> lokal dns resolving
<hplc> ja vill peka alla maskinerna att använda 192.168.0.101 som dns server
<Haffe> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxhomenetworking.com%2Fwiki%2Findex.php%2FQuick_HOWTO_%3A_Ch18_%3A_Configuring_DNS&ei=zKaFT_zkOubm4QSktYnPBQ&usg=AFQjCNHxDCTwtQa0eAR_1NSj_T1o54ChDA
<hplc> den var lite väl krånglig för mig, men jag hittade en exempel config fil på 10 rader
<realubot> Hur får man Python lower() att fungera för å,ä, ö?
<realubot> string = 'Det Här ÄR Ett Ord.' och print string.lower() ger: det här Är ett ord.
<maxjezy> realubot, så det fungerar på andra ordet men inte tredje?
<maxjezy> eller var det en fail av dig?
<maxjezy> ah ne
<maxjezy> det var en fail av mig
<phnom> The best kind of fail.
<maxjezy> if you never fail people will hate on youi
<maxjezy> såg ni vem vet mest när rickard sjödin eller vad apan heter sa "tio små negerpojkar"
<maxjezy> höll på att tappa hakan
<maxjezy> en jävla skithög den där idioten för övrigt
<drmegahertz> realubot: python2?
<swecarp> välkommen philip
<Philip5> danke schön
<swecarp> wi get ess Philip5
<realubot> swecarp: Wie get es Ihnen.
 * realubot undervisar swecarp i tyska.
<Silasle> realubot: Har du allt på utf-8?
<swecarp> ser gut abe ich vilst eine urlab haben
<realubot> *geht
<realubot> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/wie_geht_es_Ihnen
<Silasle> Geht seHr gut abeR ich Will einen Urlaub haben
<realubot> swecarp: Sehr gut aber ich will eine urlab(?) zu haben.
<swecarp> aj fan jag pratar bättre än jag skriver
<Silasle> Håller ni på att lära er tyska?
<Philip5> swecarp: har precis laddat en maskin med tvätt... alltså har rätt tråkigt
<hplc> vad är det för skillnad på SSH och OpenSSH?
<swecarp> vad roligt :_(
<Philip5> nää
<realubot> Silasle: Jag vet inte om jag använder utf-8. Jag skriver detta i Python interpretatorn i Terminalen.
<Philip5> nödvändigt ont
<realubot> string = 'Det Här Är Ett Ord.' och sedan skriver jag: print string.lower()
<Silasle> Ok, ingen aning om hur man ändrar det där
<swecarp> ja man kan inte gå naken
<realubot> Och då får jag: det här Är ett ord.
<realubot> Där Är fortfarande har stor bokstav.
<realubot> Silasle: Ingen aning? Det ska du veta. Detta är en supportkanal!
<realubot> Silasle: Det har med encoding att göra ser jag nu.
<Silasle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925180/
<Silasle> Det funkade
<Silasle> realubot: # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- Behövs inte
<realubot> Silasle: Det var när jag körde koden i pastebin som det fungerade för mig också.
<realubot> *samma kod som du har i pastebin
<realubot> Tack för hjälpen.
<Silasle> Ett tipps, kör allt i utf-8. Det kommer gå åt helvete nån gång annars pch man kommer inte på var felet är ;)
<realubot> Silasle: Jag gör det men tydligen så gör inte Python det normalt på mitt system.
<realubot> Eftersom det inte fungerar om jag inte kör decode() på strängen som innehåller åäö.
<realubot> Jag skriver ju allt direkt i Python-prompten i Terminalen.
<Silasle> Nej, där måste man säga åt den vad den ska köra med
<Silasle> Annars lägger man till en "# coding=utf-8" i början av .py-filen
<Silasle> Hmm, konstigt nog så fattar den det inte då heller
<maxjezy> funkar swedbank.se för er?
<maxjezy> jag får error
<maxjezy> content server error
<Barre> maxjezy: jupps den fungerar för mig
<maxjezy> något skumt här då.
<maxjezy> Barre, kan du logga in åt mig och kolla mitt konto då?
<Barre> maxjezy: absolut... skicka användarnamn och lösen. för att folk inte skall kunna snappa upp så skifta bokstäverna med ett steg när du skriver lösenordet, så att a=b, b=c, c=d, etc...
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29946
<maxjezy> så ser det ut för mig
<maxjezy> fattar inte vad felet är
<maxjezy> ryssar på linan tro?
<maxjezy> min mail har blivit hackad med
<maxjezy> någon har hackat den för att skicka spam
<Barre> låter inget vidare...
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Blir alla adresser så?
<maxjezy> nej, bara swedbank.se
<Barre> det "lustiga" är att det ser ut som det är "oracle content server" som rapporterar felet...
<Barre> ialla fall om man litar på ikonen på tabben
<maxjezy> Barre, tror du jag är hackad?
<[Spooky]> Skumt, jag skulle kolla efter virus och shit, vad har du för antivirus?
<maxjezy> har inget antivirus
<maxjezy> men kanske borde dra ner avn eller något
<Barre> maxjezy: inte någon aning.. men klart mysko att den listar en rad suspeka länkar
<Silasle> Testat om andra webbläsare ser likadana ut?
<petaspeedbeaver> Vad betyder bindestrecket om jag skriver "oggenc - -q 10"?
<maxjezy> samma fel i internet explorern
<Silasle> DÃ¥ borde du kolla virus. Ladda ner Avast :)
<maxjezy> bootar linux och kikar först
<maxjezy> brb.
<maxjezy> samma fel i linux, kan ja utesluta virus och trojaner och sånt då?
<Barre> maxjezy: fungerar det bättre nu?
<maxjezy> nope.
<Silasle> Vem får du bredband från?
<maxjezy> tele2 comviq
<maxjezy> mobilt
<maxjezy> via android
<maxjezy> via usb- till dator
<maxjezy> teatering
<Silasle> Likadant på mobilen antar jag?
<maxjezy> kikar nu.
<maxjezy> htc verkar ryskt
<maxjezy> när jag gick in och kolla min mobil på htc, fick jag bara ryska som specifikationer
<maxjezy> säkert dom där ryssarna som sålt billiga htc explorer till teknikmagasinet som tömmer mina bankkonton
<K350> Dags at lära sig ryska då :-)
<maxjezy> https://internetbank.swedbank.se/idp/portal
<maxjezy> den funkar dock
<maxjezy> nu funkar även vanliga sidan
<maxjezy> väldigt underligt
<Barre> kan vara så att du slussats till en frontend som hade problem och att lastdelaren skickade just dig till samma frontend varje gång.. (skjuter från höften)
<K350> Ingen promotion för ryskaurser då?
<Silasle> Felet verkar ju ha legat på swedbanks sida iallafall
<maxjezy> tycker sidan ser skum ut även nu
<maxjezy> en del står på engelska
<maxjezy> private banking
<maxjezy> tex
<maxjezy> bilden är inte den där fula som var förut
 * Barre är sjuuuuuukt besviken på android 4.0.4
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29947
<maxjezy> ska det se ut sådär?
<maxjezy> brukar vara en ful kanin eller något där bilden är
<maxjezy> well, skitsamma. jag kom in och pengarna hade inte kommit in
<maxjezy> så det är skitsamma om ryssarna länspumpar mina konton
<K350> Är det den sidan eller din webläsare som är skum?
<maxjezy> nu ser det helt annorlunda ut igen
<maxjezy> fan. byta bank tror jag.
<Haffe> Gäsp.
<einand> vilken kanal är ubuntu co-loc mötet i
<einand> loc-co
<HeMan> Barre: vadådå?
<K350> Om det följer med en IRC klient i ubuntu vore det trevligt m den på förhand vore konfad med supportkanal8er) & server. Eller något man kunde  lägga i hjälpavsnittet :-)
<K350> Riktigt flott o man under "hjälp" drietk kan koppla in sig på en ubuntu-support kanal
<maxjezy> vad heter det där virusprogrammet som är gratis till windows
<realubot> Avast
<realubot> Eller AVG.
<Barre> HeMan: så långsamt och hänger med jämna mellanrum...
<HeMan> Barre: vilken kör du?
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller Microsoft Security Essentials.
<einand> realubot: /j #ubuntu-se-mote
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör IceColdSandwich till HTC Desire HD
<HeMan> Barre: funkar bra
<HeMan> Barre: förutom en irriterande bugg...
<realubot> einand: När?
<realubot> !topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<HeMan> Barre: om den tappar kontakten med nätet bootar den om...
<realubot> Äsch.
<Barre> HeMan: hahahah
<HeMan> Barre: jag har fått en log från telefonen när det händer, ska skriva buggrapport tänkte jag
<einand> Varför är #ubuntu-se-mote helt död, skall ju vara möte nu
<hplc> ååh, en del kanaler är hopplösa, det går inte att få ett vettigt svar, bara motfrågor, om jag är på en fest om frågar om nån kan skicka saltet förväntar jag mig saltet, inte frågan "vad ska du ha saltet till?"
<phnom> hplc: Det är antagligen för att de vill förstå vad du försöker uppnå, eftersom det kanske finns bättre sätt att göra det på.
<einand> hplc: självklart får du frågan "Vad skall du ha saltet till" för här inne händer det ofta att någon igentligen behöver vatten
<einand> Samt, det är att sätt om phnom säger, det är för att få förståelse på ditt problem
<hplc> men jag har förklarat samma sak i 3 dygn nu
<hplc> och sagt att jag är noob
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hallå där. :)
<Krawlezt> Hej hej
<Krawlezt> realubot: Arg idag, har inte fitt min dator.
<realubot> Ok. Postförskott tar några dagar extra.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Inget är som väntans tider som itmannen skulle ha sagt.
<realubot> HakanS: Skönt att mötet blev inställt så slipper jag rapportera om howto-grejerna.
<Krawlezt> Jag blir ju arg. Får jag inte datorn på Fredag måste jag ju vänta hela helgen realubot?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Skrev ni något mobilnummer för att få avi som SMS?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror du får datorn innan fredag OM butiken inte behöver beställa något från tillverkaren. Fanns allt du beställde i postorderlager?
<Krawlezt> Nej
<realubot> Ok, då tar det nog lite längre tid.
<Krawlezt> Nu blir jag ledsen :;(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får ringa Webhallen och fråga.
<Krawlezt> Ska nog göra det, dock spelar det ingen roll för vill helst inte ha datorn imorgon då jag kommer vara upptagen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver ju inte hämta ut den samma dag som den kommer.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du tror jag kommer kunna veta att jag har en dator att hämta ut, men inte göra det? :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/137376-asus_p8z68-v_lx-atx-intel_z68-ddr3-2xpci-e-sata_3.0-usb_3.0
<Krawlezt> Det har försvunnit 2st från Levarantören.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Jag vet inte hur lång tid det tar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har gjort mitt val lättare, det står nu mellan Fedora 16 och Kubuntu 12.0
<Krawlezt> 12.04*
<hplc> nån som vet hur man enklast ser om ens BIND gör resolving?, det verkar som att jag fått igång den men skulle vilja veta säkert, gjorda namnuppslag måste ju lagras nånstans i en katalog som i rimlighetens namn växer med tiden
<andol> hplc: Som default loggar in Bind uppslagningar.
<andol> inte
<hplc> andol: kan man använda ipmon för att se traffik i realtid?
<andol> hplc: Lättaste sätter är ju att explicit ställa en fråga direkt till resolvers ip, typ: dig @resolverip domän-at-slå-upp
<andol> hplc: Jorå, visst kan man titta på nätverkstrafiken, även om jag inte just är bekant med ipmon
<andol> hplc: Sen är det förstås även möjligt att aktivera loggning i Bind, även om jag inte har den syntaxen i huvudet.
<hplc> kan jag lägga upp confen på pastebin om nån ville titta på den?
<andol> hplc: Det kan du säkert, även om just jag är på väg till kojs just nu.
<hplc> ok
<andol> Förslag nät-tittande: tcpdump port 53
<andol> gonatt
<hplc> natt
<hplc> jo tcpdump tipset fungerar, fast jag blir nervös över den aldrig sinande strömmen av paket, det ser ut som om den kontaktar alla dnser på hela jorden
<hplc> har alla somnat?
<Krawlezt> Klockan är ju inte mycket
<realubot> Nope.
<hplc> hur kan så många säga så lite på så lång tid? :D
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Installerade just 11.10 i min stationära nu när jag bara har den kvar.
<Umeaboy> Råkade ta bort Svenska som systemspråk.
<Umeaboy> Hur fixar jag tillbaka det?
<Umeaboy> language-pack-sv är installerat.
<Umeaboy> Sedan.......om man vill få tillbaka Ubuntu's utseende tema-mässigt som det var i äldre versioner, vad kan jag göra? Har letat i inställningarna, men kommer ingen vart.
<hplc> borde finnas nåt i stil med ett visst minimum av inlägg per timma för att vara kvar i kanalerna, färre i kanalerna men högre aktivitet
<hplc> varför en del överhuvudtaget är inloggade alls på ett socialt media som irc är ett mysterium
<Umeaboy> hplc: OK. Då säger vi hejdå till dig nu då. HEEEEJDÅÅÅÅÅ!!!!!! ;)
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: gnome-shell är det du söker.
<Umeaboy> Tokes bara, hplc. ;)
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Hmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Krawlezt> Dock gillar jag inte det, buggigt och sådant.
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Debian, distron du söker.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Well.......ja & nej.
<Umeaboy> Är mer van vid Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Men tack för förslaget dock.
<Umeaboy> Provar gärna Debian via VB dock.
<Krawlezt> Gör så, Debian 6 använder Gnome 2.6 (Gnome classic).
<realubot> hplc: Många idlar i kanalen. Det är inte så många som är aktiva i kanlen.
<realubot> Umeaboy: gnome-session-fallback
<hplc> realubot: jo fast vad tjänar dom på det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fedora 16 eller Kubuntu 12.04, svårt val faktiskt :)
<hplc> att inte delta alls i ett socialt media verkar ju ganska meningslöst
<realubot> hplc: Att idla? Dom är upptagna och har en dator igång som är anslutan till IRC-servern. Vad örlorar dom på det? Dom kanske snackar lite till och från och vill se svaren dom får även om dom inte sitter vid datorn just då.
<Umeaboy> Hur fasicken ser jag till att få tillbaka Svenska som språk i listan över språk som ska användas?
<Umeaboy> Just nu är det bara Engelska där som går att markera.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja du. Du får väl testa ett i taget och se vilket du gillar bäst.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Har du kollat språkinställningarna?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Ja, det är ju där jag kollar.
<realubot> Umeaboy: "Go to System Settings -> User Accounts. The second entry is the user's language, you will be able to change it to english from there.
<realubot> "
<hplc> är nagios krångligt att få igång? skulle vilja få lite grafer över netbsd maskinens aktiviteter
<realubot> hplc: Jag har aldrig testat det.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Och Svenska finns inte med som ett alternativ.
<hplc> apt-cache search sedish ger en hel del förslag på svenska språkpaket
<hplc> swedish*
<hplc> vet inte om jag får nån karma av det men om det hjälper nån så försöker jag så gott det går
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo, tror jag börjar med 12.04.
<hplc> Umeaboy: language-pack-gnome-sv - GNOME translation updates for language Swedish
<hplc> den kanske?
<Umeaboy> Det hjälpte inte.
<Umeaboy> Jag säger ju att Svenska-alternativet är borta......
<Umeaboy> Det som ska kunna väljas för systemet i sig & rutor.
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Det står att det är installerat men det är det inte?
<Umeaboy> Någon inställning är galen.
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Alltså langpack.
<Krawlezt> Testa ta bort genom sudo apt-get autoremove sen installera det igen
<hplc> Krawlezt: är det inte apt-get purge paketnamn    om man ta bort allt inklusive configfiler?
<Krawlezt> Ingen aning..
<Umeaboy> Så här menar jag. Under Language Support.
<Umeaboy> http://www.ladda-upp.com/bilder/67463/spr-C3-A5k
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: ^^
<Umeaboy> Så här ser locale-kommandot ut: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/925580/
<hplc> dom första raderna ser skumma ut, no such file or directory
<hplc> finns inte i min output
<realubot> Umeaboy: Då har du väl inte installerat lanuage-pack i.a.f?
<realubot> Umeaboy: apt-cache policy language-pack-sv
<realubot> Umeaboy: FÃ¥r du allt det som output av kommandot locale?
<realubot> Rad 2-4 också?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Testa att ominstallera launguage-pack-sv: sudo apt-get purge language-pack-sv && sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv
<realubot> Umeaboy: Försök sedan att byta till svenska i Ubuntus språkinställningar.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Är rad 6 verkligen rätt? LANGUAGE=sv:en
<realubot> Ska det inte stå: LANGUAGE=sv_SE:sv eller något.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Och hur ser den här filen ut: cat /etc/default/locale
<realubot> "All support för både Windows XP och Office 2003 avslutas den 8 april 2014,"
<Krawlezt> Vart ser du det?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.442695/windows-xps-dagar-ar-raknade
<Krawlezt> Asså, Windows XP är ett bra OS!
<Krawlezt> Hellre Windows XP än Vista
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hellre Win7 än XP. :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hellre Linux än Win7 :)
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: va det du som skulle köpa / har köpt ny burk?
<coobra> spacebug-: !!
<spacebug-> tjena coobra
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Har köpt redan ;)
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: fått den?
<Krawlezt> Nej
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> Hm, Mozilla utvecklar videochattfunktion i Firefox.
<Squarism> hur packar jag alla files i en folder o subfoldrar som inte slutar på jar
<realubot> Intressant.
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur så?
<realubot> Squarism: tar --exculde kanske.
<realubot> Squarism: man tar
<realubot> Squarism: --exclude=PATTERN exclude files, given as a PATTERN
<realubot> Squarism: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/tar.1.html
<realubot> tar --exclude=*.jar kanske...
<realubot> Så här är det nog: tar --exclude='*.jar'
<spacebug-> realubot: nä bara undrade..
<Squarism> realubot, tack!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag hatar att vänta på saker!
<realubot> Nä tjejer. Läggdags?
<Krawlezt> Redan?
<realubot> Mjo. Jag tror det. Jag försöker få rätsida på dygnet igen.
<Krawlezt> Onödigt
<realubot> Så får det bli. God natt!
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
 * Krawlezt tror realubot kommer komma tillbaka runt 3-5
<Krawlezt> Vem ska jag nu prata skit med..
<spacebug-> ja du
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Du finns alltid här :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<Krawlezt> Har förövrigt bestämt mig vilken distro jag ska köra på ;)
<hplc> kan man bli nedtystad av en kanal?
<Krawlezt> Hur menar du?
<hplc> ja jag får så lite svar i olika kanaler, som om folk inte ens ser det jag skrivit
<Krawlezt> Hm, du frågar för svåra saker eller för lätta :)
<Krawlezt> Har faktiskt ingen aning, hplc: Vad är det för frågor du har?
<hplc> i så fall för lätta, finns det nån kanal mer lämplig för nybörjare inom linux?
<hplc> jag ville bara veta om man kan se statistik över hur många träffar min dns server har fått
<spacebug-> om de sätter +m på en kanal så kan bara op (@) och voice (+) skriva i kanalen
<Krawlezt> hplc: Denna kanal får du fråga allting om Linux :)
<Krawlezt> hplc: Hm, det där har jag inte så bra koll på men det bör finns. Är det en Linux server?
<hplc> jag installerade bind, och pekade alla maskinerna mot den som primary dns, och allt fungerar bra, men df -h visar inte att hårddisken fylls med data från resolving
<hplc> bind är ett paket som installerar en DNS server
<Krawlezt> hplc: Tyvärr kan jag inte hjälpa dig då jag inte kan sånt där. Hade gärna gjort det annars!
<hplc> ok
<hplc> ska försöka hjälpa andra i andra kanaler om jag kan så kanske dom accepterar mig, om jag alls kan bidra med nån hjälp, fast det hoppas jag
<hplc> men jag gillar den här sidan, svenska är enklast för mig
<Krawlezt> hplc: Jag bidrar inte med något i denna kanal, knappt. Dock verkar jag vara omtyckt ändå! :)
<Krawlezt> Det jag kan hjälpa andra med, gör jag. Det är väl det som är viktigast här tror jag :)
<hplc> det kanske handlar om personlighet på nåt vis, jag är lite långsam
<hplc> jo jag försökte med om det där svenska språkpaketet, fast jag vet inte om det gjorde nån skillnad
<Krawlezt> Nej, det är inget med personlighet. Tror det var något med din fråga kanske.
<hplc> klockan är lite för mycket nu, hoppas dina delar kommer innan helgen :)
<hplc> god natt
<Krawlezt> Godnatt! :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-12
<K350> Någon som vet hur man får  publika medelanden från ett visst nick  att gå till ett visst fönster i irssi?
<Krawlezt> K350: Vad skrev du? Råkade quita när du skrecv.
<K350> Krawlezt: Jo, jag undrar hur man gör för att få publika medelanden från ett visst nick att gå till ett visst fönster i  irssi
<K350> t.ex alla medleanden från <foo> går till fönster 4
<K350> eller dupliceras till fönster 4
<Krawlezt> Aha, hm.
<Krawlezt> K350: översätt det till engelska och lägg till "irssi script" se om du får fram något annats kan du kolla på script.irssi.org
<Krawlezt> Jag har tyvärr ingen aning, brukar bara köra nicklist.pl i irssi :)
<K350> Jo, jag googlar på det..får se vad jag hittar :-)
<K350> nicklist.pl låter intressant..ska jag kolla in
<K350> Tänkte anv'nda det för att göra 'listor' att följa med bitlbee och twitter
<Krawlezt> K350: Har du använt en annan klient än irssi så vet du att till höger brukar namn vara med dom som är i kanalen, det är nicklist :)
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Haffe: Godmorgon!
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Första kaffen igång och Krawlezt är bänkad i soffan :) Skön morgon.
<Haffe> Vad tänker Krawlezt[VMTV] göra en dag som denna?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Haffe: Jadu, jag ska på AIk - IFK Göteborg idag så fram tills 13.00 så ska jag lata mig.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Efter det så hoppas jag på att min dator har kommit!
<Barre> mörrn
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Barre: Godmorgon :)
<Barre> allt bra med er?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jodå, lite små trött. Själv?
<Barre> bara bra.. tröttheten gör sig påmind här också
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Har du också vart vaken hela natten? :/
<Barre> nej, för mycket jobb att göra. Somna som en gris igår vid 10-tiden
<Barre> sjukt skönt nu när ungarna har påsklov, yngsta dottern är hos sina morföräldrar och äldsta är tonåring och klarar sig själv. Så inget jagande på ungar så här på morgonen. bara en lugn kopp kaffe vi frukostbordet
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Gud vad skönt! Förstår dig faktiskt.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Har själv påsklov, klagar inte :)
<Barre> så du är också stockholmare, eller är det fler som har påsklov denna vecka?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jag är Stockholmare men det är fler som har påsklov :)
<Barre> aahhh.. i see
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Hoppas jag får min dator idag.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Vore dock roligt om jag får den imorgon, blir perfekt för helgen.
<andol> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Vad är det för skoj burk du beställt då?
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: http://yeyfiles.net/346789063/roger.png
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Allting, förutom skärmen är mitt.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Beställde i Måndags kväll.
<andol> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Verkar ju vara en rätt lagom burk, även om jag nog tryckt i ytterligare en 4GB RAM, med tanke på hur billigt det ändå är.
<Barre> åhh.. ny hårdvara.. finns det något roligare hårt paket att vänta på?
<andol> (Sen är jag ju mycket för SSD:er också, men då kostar det ju även helt plötsligt.)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: Ska självklart trycka in 4GB mer ram, En SSD och ett grafikkort. Dock blev det inte denna beställning då jag hade en budget.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Datorn är uppgraderings bar så det skriker om det, det var syftet.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Barre: Har väntat länge nu! :(
<andol> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Sant, så sant.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409394/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-550ti-1024mb, 4GB likadana ram, en 22" skärm och en SSD.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Det ska jag inhandla.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Det kortet fundera jag ifl.
<andol> Sedärja
 * andol måste dock erkänna att han har vansinnigt dålig koll på grafikkort.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Till sist kommer datorn vara bra, dock om det tar en stund.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: Det där kortet är bättre än vad jag ska använda min dator till, dock vet man aldrig vad som händer i framtiden.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Hellre ett för bra kort än ett för dåligt!
<Barre> jösses va billig disk (volym) är nu förtiden...
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Barre: 1TB är billiga, 500GB kostar 700kr och 1TB 900kr.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> 2TB går på 1200kr.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> 2TB går på 1500kr.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Något sådant.
<Barre> köpte min första hårddsik för egna pengar för 4.500:-. den var på 120MB
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> SSD?
<Barre> hahaha... neee...
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Barre: 4500kr kan du få en 480GB SSD just nu.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> :)
 * andol väntar fortfarande på att 1TB SSD, kopplat direkt till PCI-porten, ska nå de prisnivåerna :-)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: 1TB SSD?!
<Barre> megabyte proset på din disk är 0.0023% av priset på min 120MB disk...
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> :(
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jag har förövrigt en 120GB 7200RPM disk här hemma, kommer ha gott om plats.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Barre: 1500kr 3TB: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/147835-seagate_intern_harddisk_barracuda_3tb
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Det är nu man ska inhandla HDD's tror jag eftersom SSD's är så populära.
<andol> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Typ http://www.dustinhome.se/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-pci-e-x4-ssd-960gb/product/5010600897
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Inte värt andol.
<Barre> Krawlezt[VMTV]: njea.... vänta till i höst/vinter så är priset mycket billigare. Det är fortfarande produktionsfördröjningar p.g.a. översvämmningarna i thailand som drivit upp priserna
<andol> Krawlezt[VMTV]: Nej, det är ju därför jag väntar på att de ska gå ner i pris :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Aha, smarta :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Barre: Jag tyckte det var billigt nu :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: Inhandla SSD på t.e.x 240GB sen 1TB HDD?
<Barre> 2011 var första gången priset på hårddiska ökade (under min karriär i alla fall)
<Barre> nej...dags att åka til jobbet... ses
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Lycka till :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Fan, kan jag få min delar idag eller!
 * Krawlezt[VMTV] vill inte vänta längre
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> andol: När jag är klar med min datorhörna så kommer det vara proffsigt!
<jo-erlend> Jeg ville se hvor mye raskere det er å jobbe med Unity enn Gnome Panel. La ut en video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lSkXgXZL7G4
<jo-erlend> ganske interessant...
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> jo-erlend: Faktiskt riktigt intressant att se :)
<jo-erlend> Krawlezt[VMTV], jeg visste at Unity var raskere. Men jeg visste ikke at det var _så_ mye raskere.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Mjo, det trodde jag faktiskt inte.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jävla Unity.. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er meget glad i Unity, på alle mulige måter. :)
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> Jag gillar inte Ubuntu längre, ska hoppa på Kubuntu 12.04.
<kodein> jag gillar inte kokt varmkorv längre, ska hoppa på grillad varmkorv.
<Krawlezt[VMTV]> kodein: Godmorgon på dig med :)
<jo-erlend> ganske voldsom vekst på Ubuntu i Norge etter at Unity ble standard. Det var litt nedgang etter 11.10, men det er jo ikke så rart. Den hadde endel problemer. Det skal bli spennende å se hvordan 12.04 blir mottatt.
<Krawlezt> Back
<Haffe> Själv så tänkte jag sitta på en pelare i öknen i 40 år.
<kodein> ja, nu när khadaffi är störtad så är det väl läge
<larsemil> jag visste inte att man kunde använda dashen för menyoptions i unity.
<defektz> junity
<defektz> skulle passa bra på mobilen
<jo-erlend> larsemil, det er ikke det samme. Det er HUD. Du trykker Alt for å få den opp. Fungerer med alle programmer. Vel, du trenger lo-menubar for LibreOffice.
<jo-erlend> HUD er utrolig deilig. Og lynraskt å bruke. 12.04 er første versjonen den er tilgjengelig i. I senere versjoner vil den antakelig også knyttes opp mot Zeitgeist, som kan gi veldig spennende resultater.
<larsemil> jag har kastat ut unity och kör nu bara compiz + gnome do + awn
<jo-erlend> Ja. Kanskje Gnome Do etterhvert får støtte for å søke gjennom menyene også. Det er ekstremt effektivt.
<larsemil> Någon som vet om man kan få en snyggare icinga frontend än det här: http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/icinga.png
<amelia> larsemil: det är bara att koda. :)
<larsemil> borde finnas tänker jag
<amelia> kanske,kolla deras webb, de har ju rätt mycket communitysaker
<speedxcore> hehe vad är det med dessa monitoring verktyg. Xymons UI är också rätt hemskt ..
<speedxcore> fråga: övervakar icinga och xymon ungefär samma saker?
<larsemil> hittade ett lite finare iaf
<larsemil>  http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/icinga2.png
<realubot> God morgon.
<kodein> *förmiddag
<kodein> *lunchdags
<kodein> *ärter och pannkaker
<kodein> * ingen punsch :(
<ThomasL> Inga pannkakor.. :(
<larsemil> dags för lunch snart!
<speedxcore> larsemil: är du nöjd med icinga rent allmänt?
<Krawlezt> Jag är så nöjd, jag är så glad!
<larsemil> speedxcore: överlag är jag väldigt nöjd
<speedxcore> larsemil: har du kört något annat övervakningsprogram tidigare?
<larsemil> nagios
<larsemil> och sen lekt med pingdom som är samma fast betal typ
<speedxcore> upplever du icinga som lättare att confa/komma igång med
<speedxcore> än nagios
<larsemil> tycker både icinga och nagios var krångligt att sätta upp
<speedxcore> well well.  då kommer jag inte undan =)
<speedxcore> larsemil: använde du någon bra guide eller dokumentation?
<larsemil> speedxcore: minns faktiskt inte. men rekommenderar icinga över nagios
<larsemil> finns lite fler funktioner
<larsemil> https://www.icinga.org/nagios/feature-comparison/
<larsemil> speedxcore: http://docs.icinga.org/1.0/en/quickstart-icinga.html
<D0minat0r> Tjo, nån här?
<kodein> nej, vi har gått på lunch
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥nga :)
<arand> mjo...
<D0minat0r> bra bra
<Krawlezt> kodein: Dock var lunch ingen dålig idé
<D0minat0r> ne tänkte bara om jag kör in 12.04 nu i betastadiet blir de dist upgrade för att få skarpa sen?
<Krawlezt> Yes
<D0minat0r> fan
<D0minat0r> får leva med seg flumbuntu 11.10 ett tag till då ännu
<Krawlezt> Du kan ju tanka om hela .iso'n om du så vill men det verkar lättast med upgrade.
<Krawlezt> D0minat0r: Kör betan?
<Krawlezt> Den är tillräckligt stabil för att användas.
<kodein> varför tror du att en uppgradering skulle göra dattan snabbare?
<kodein> ingående empiriska studier visar att så inte är fallet.
<D0minat0r> kodein: ne har små lagg problem pga nått jag gjort på burken
<arand> D0minat0r: Nej, dist-upgrade behövs inte
<D0minat0r> har lekt med en massa program/inställningar m.m utan att tänka mig för
<kodein> D0minat0r: och varför tror du att det skulle bli bättre av att uppgradera?
<D0minat0r> kodein: slippa felsäka vad som segat ner datorn :)
<D0minat0r> felsöka*
<kodein> jaja
<kodein> din begravning
<D0minat0r> ne alltså denna dator är inte seg annars, har inte varit seg sen jag började med ubuntu 10 men nu har jag gjort nått som verkligen har fuckat upp den
<Krawlezt> Ska ringa dom där jävla webhallen och skälla ut dom, vart är mitt paket!
<CasperN> Krawlezt: lugna ned dig
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Nej, nu har jag inget tållamod kvar.
<Krawlezt> tålamod*
<CasperN> lämna kanalen då
<Krawlezt> :(
<larsemil> god lunch!
<phnom> Morrn
<MrMind> om man har massa datum i detta formatet "10/5" "5/6" "23/7" som ligger lagrat i databasen hur man då med mysql + php köra en order by som blir rätt?
<MrMind> kör jag bara t.ex ORDER BY date
<MrMind> blir det inte helt rätt
<phnom> MrMind: Spara det i dateformat så blir det rätt istället.
<MrMind> problemet är att jag enbart kan få datumet i formatet ovan
<andol> MrMind: Torde väl vara relativt trivialt att konvertera på applikationsnivå?
<phnom> Gör om det till rätt istället då :P
<MrMind> men kan ju aldrig veta vilket år som är rätt ju?
<MrMind> kör jag en explode och lägger till date('Y') är det ju inte säkert att året stämmer överens?
<phnom> Wha? Du vill inte ha med året i databasen eller?
<phnom> Vad ska du använda det till? :)
<MrMind> alltså självklart hade det varit lättast om jag kunde få med året också men hämtar datumet från en xml-feed som enbart erbjuder datumet i dag/mån format
<MrMind> så hur jag än gör kan jag ju aldrig få dit rätt år?
<phnom> Nä, om du inte kan anta att det är detta året som det menas
<phnom> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4998470/storing-day-and-month-without-year
<phnom> Men om du inte bryr duig om året ändå så kan du ju bara sätta det till något annat, typ 0000
<MrMind> mm sant. ska kolla länken också
<MrMind> thx
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att VirtualBox släpper nyare versioner ganska ofta, men borde inte dessa då automatiskt läggas till i Ubuntu's reposotories?
<Umeaboy> repositories.
<CasperN> nja, ubuntu är ju ingen "cutting edge" dist
<phnom> Umeaboy: Om du med automatiskt menar "När en packare får tid och lust och den anses tillräckligt stabil" så ja.
<Umeaboy> För att jag tror mig ha en liten grafisk bugg i Virtualbox som kommer i Ubuntu när man har installerat.
<Umeaboy> Det vill säga 4.2.......någonting.
<Umeaboy> Någon har blockerat mig att logga in på launchpad.net så kan inte rapportera det.
<CasperN> det händer inte automatiskt dvs, men det går säkert att automatisera kompilering till ett ppa
<Umeaboy> Så här ser det ut: http://www.ladda-upp.com/bilder/67492/error-tty
<Umeaboy> Maskinen är Mageia 1.
<Umeaboy> Fräsch installation.
<Umeaboy> Inga uppdateringar gjorda.
<CasperN> då är det nog isofilen som felet ligger hos
<CasperN> inte VB
<phnom> Är det fyrkanten eller?
<Umeaboy> Ska prova den officiella versionen av VirtualBox från deras hemsida.
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<phnom> Vad är det för bokstav som ska vara där?
<Umeaboy> Att skriva mitt namn som innehåller t fungerar bra.
<phnom> Tror inte det är VBs fel.
<Umeaboy> OK, men jag ska dubbelkolla ändå.
<Umeaboy> Paketet vill inte installera.
<Umeaboy> Mysko.
<hplc> god morgon
<Umeaboy> phnom: Paketet vill inte installera.
<Silasle> God eftermiddag ;)
<kodein> SIGEFTERMIDDAG
<Umeaboy> Jag valde ju för oneiric.
<Umeaboy> Nyckeln är imported.
<phnom> Jaha? Och vad ger den för felmeddelande?
<Umeaboy> Har till och med lagt till repositoryn för Virtualbox som det står på wiki'n.
<Umeaboy> Det händer ingenting in Ubuntu Software Center. Install-knappen blir grå som om den ska börja installera, men inget händer.
<Umeaboy> importerad skulle det stå.
<Umeaboy> Ursäkta.
<phnom> Och om du installerar via terminalen, vad säger den då?
<Silasle> Valt rätt 64/32-bit?
<Umeaboy> Att den är uppdaterad.
<Umeaboy> phnom: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926434/
<Umeaboy> Silasle: Det ska inte ha någon betydelse eftersom att jag har lagt till Virtualbox-repository'n via wiki-instruktionerna.
<Umeaboy> Sedan kan man ju köra 32-bitars i 64-bitars OS.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Antar att du kört en update också?
<phnom> Isåfall så har du redan senaste versionen, grattis!
<Umeaboy> phnom: Ja, det har jag.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Vilken version är det du har installerad nu då?
<Umeaboy> Jag är lite ovan att kolla vilken version jag har så kan du berätta hur man får fram det i terminal genom ett kommando?
<Umeaboy> Har bara typ lärt mig att använda which, men det säger ju bara genvägen som det är lokaliserat i.
<phnom> apt-cache show virtualbox
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Tack.
<Umeaboy> phnom: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926456/
<arand> Parktiskt att köra    apt-cache show $(which applikation) ;)
<phnom> Ptja, den var ju lite gammal. Vilket repo körde du från?
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag installerade via Software Center & när problemet dök upp så gick jag till wiki'n för att försöka installera Virtualbox version, men när DET inte gick så läste jag att man kunde lägga till en repository för Debian-baserade Linux & det gjorde jag.
<Umeaboy> Det gick smärtfritt.
<Umeaboy> Ändå så blir det det där resultatet.
<phnom> Vilket repo? Och heter verkligen paketet virtualbox och inte virtualbox4.1?
<phnom> http://www.unixmen.com/virtualbox-4-1-12-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu12-04-lts/
<phnom> virtualbox-4.1*
<arand> Någon sån version finns inte i wheezy i alla fall...
<Umeaboy> Kommando för att visa repo om man inte vill klistra in source.list ?
<Umeaboy> sources.list
<phnom> Wha?
<arand> apt-cache policy kanske...
<Umeaboy> phnom: Ja, du undrade vilken repo jag använder.
<Umeaboy> Ska kolla.
<arand> fångar man det i sources.list.d också tror jag
<phnom> Umeaboy: Det borde du ju veta om du nu kopierade det någon annanstans ifrån...
<Umeaboy> phnom: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926473/
<Umeaboy> Jag redigerade /etc/apt/sources.list som det stod i VB-wiki'n.
<phnom> Umeaboy: Om du kollar på länken jag klistrade in så säger den att paketet där heter virtualbox-4.1
<phnom> Men nu ska jag till AW, hepp!
<Umeaboy> Borde inte apt-get uppdatera då?
<Umeaboy> arand: ????
<Umeaboy> Om jag redan lagt till repo'n för VB.
<arand> Det är olika paket utan anknytning, så nej
<Umeaboy> arand: OK.
<Umeaboy> Så vad gör jag nu då?
<arand> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1  ?
<arand> Och som nämnts ovan, är det mycket möjligt att problemet inte har så mycket att göra med versionen av virtualbox
<Umeaboy> OK, men när jag öppnar Terminal-fönstret i GNOME i Mageia-maskinen så får jag inte det felet när jag skriver root.
<kes0> Är lunden i gbg bra ställe?
<kodein> min bil låter lite konstigt vid högersvängar. vad kan det vara?
<kes0> Att du är högerextrem :P
<kodein> det är oftast när jag kör medurs i rondeller, iofs. det låter nästan som biltutor
<kes0> Kan va tutan
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> jag tänkte säga hjullager men det är ju mer knackande ljud inte tjutande. Bromsar som ligger på?
<kes0> Fläktremmen ;P
<spacebug-> har du använt handbromsen i vinter så kan den ha lossnat lite och komma emot i texsvängar
<kodein> jag har snackat med en bilmek, och han tror att det är lupus
<kodein> vad är lunden för nåt ställe?
<Umeaboy> Alltså........... hur får jag till dels att systemet blir på svenska i menyerna igen & sedan att 11.10 ser ut som 10.10?
<Umeaboy> Jag är inte så förtjust i Unity eller Gnome-Shell.
<kodein> kan du inte köra t.ex. debian då istället? ;)
<kes0> kodein: Ok aldrig hört förr men är inte en bilmekare. Lunden öhm ovanför Örgryte
<kes0> Står på kartan
<kes0> I mitten av Örgryte Bagaregården Kärralund Gårda
<kes0> Skit samma, ska höra med en polare i Örgrytan
<Umeaboy> Om bilen fortsätter rakt fram i en kurva, varför gör den det?
<Umeaboy> Jag vred ju på ratten.
<Umeaboy> Den var ju brevid mig till höger.
<Umeaboy> Den har ju en liten röd knapp på sig.
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: installera gnome-fallback och logga in med det så ser det ut som förr. För svenska behöver du installera språkstöd i system settings -> language support och där väljer du även språk
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> spacebug-: Men Svenska finns inte med där.
<Umeaboy> Jag råkade ju avinstallera det.
<Umeaboy> Av misstag.
<Umeaboy> Trodde att jag avinstallerade Engelska, men det blev Svenska.
<spacebug-> du kan klicka i det igen där
<Umeaboy> Svenska är redan förbockat.
<Umeaboy> Men det syns inte i första fönstret.
<spacebug-> inte ens ljusgrått längre ned?
<Umeaboy> spacebug-: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Det finns inte i den listan.
<Umeaboy> Jag ska visa dig.
<spacebug-> om du avbockar svenska då och apply sen bootar om sen lägger till det igen
<Umeaboy> Ska prova.
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: jag har dessa installerade. Dock behöver du inte KDE-paketen om du inte använder kde-program/kör kde ibland.   http://pastebin.com/utxbHbmR
<Umeaboy> Ska reboot:a.
<kes0> Hm, undra varför min dator blir segare o segar att starta upp fast jag inte gör så mycke mer än att skriva med folk, surfa runt, lyssna musik, spara lite bilder och köra ett program med wine några gånger per dag :P all hårdvara är inhandlad dec 2011 förutom mus och t-bord ;P har win på den också, börjar den gå i pansion?
<CasperN> "har win på den också" där har du svaret :)
<Nafallo> pfff
<amelia> hej Nafallo!
<CasperN> men det kanske är någon uppdatering som ställt till något?
<Nafallo> hej amelia
<Nafallo> battre ta reda pa varfor den kanns segare :-P
<Nafallo> kolla SMART osv.
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/WZY4Z
<CasperN> einand: trasig bild? http://i.imgur.com/ezndEh.jpg
<CasperN> laddar inte för mif
<CasperN> mig*
<spacebug-> kes0: installera bootchart
<einand> CasperN: servern måste krashat, för den ladda perfekt för någon minut sedan
<einand> CasperN: http://i.imgur.com/ezndE.jpg
<einand> CasperN: den fungerar
<CasperN> det stämmer ja
<CasperN> ett öga på stammen
<einand> :)
<einand> CasperN: du måster känna kvaliten på bilderna är bättre nu, än för en månad sedan ;)
<einand> erkänna
<einand> menar jag
<CasperN> det är den verkligen
<CasperN> http://i.imgur.com/YsuiOh.jpg
<CasperN> fär har du bra fokus
<CasperN> där*
<einand> :)
<einand> lärt mig alla konstiga inställningar nu, eller tja de flesta
<bittin> beslutsångest ska jag se This Week in Google eller Macbreak Weekly först
<einand> bittin: kolla bara på en av dom
<Haffe> Ja.
<bittin> tänkte se ena idag och andra imorgon
<CasperN> einand: nu måste du bara hitta intressanta saker att fota, samt någon som betalar för dina foton
<einand> CasperN: nja, jag tror inte jag vill sälja bilder, gör det för skojs skull
<CasperN> du kan tjäna en extra slant på fotostock sidor om du kommer på vad som säljer
<einand> CasperN: bli flickfotograf ;)
<CasperN> jo, åk till elmia bilmässa och "öva" som andra svenssons gör
<bittin> eller på krogen, skogsfester?
<einand> nja
<einand> CasperN: här här en flicka jag fotograferat http://i.imgur.com/5OaYT.jpg ;)
<bittin> jag har nog fotograferat 3 flickor
<CasperN> första tanke var snygg bordsduk
<CasperN> men kreativ vinkel
<einand> CasperN: gillar den bilden faktiskt
<einand> CasperN: den jag tänkte fått tryckt på Canvas, och ge till flickans mamma
<CasperN> fast fota inte småflicko
<CasperN> r
<CasperN> det misstolkas lätt :)
<einand> Vad då, är det fel att jag gå i lekparken och raggar?
<CasperN> nä, om det är ensamstående mammor du letar efter är det nog ok
<einand> :)
<einand> nädå, raggar inget av det, har min tjej sedan 9år
<einand> (flickvän då)
<CasperN> sedan hon var 9Ã¥r eller sedan 9Ã¥r tillbaks?
 * CasperN börjar undra misstänksamt om han ska ringa polisen
<bittin> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/59094_433116251346_605981346_5682085_5066999_n.jpg
<bittin> min bästa flickfotning
<einand> bittin: med mobilen?
<bittin> eller den tog jag nog nånstans ifrån
<bittin> eftersom jag är med
<bittin> men denna har jag fotat: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/67690_441695521346_605981346_5854500_4081185_n.jpg och denna: http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/71954_441695541346_605981346_5854502_3166660_n.jpg
<kes0> CasperN: Nafallo spacebug- Ska kolla upp det, tack
<bittin> o denna har jag både fotat och knullat: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249267_10150247874596347_605981346_7923512_7024726_n.jpg
<bittin> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285135_10150247880056347_605981346_7923655_4857626_n.jpg
<bittin> man kanske borde bli flickfotograf :D
<amelia> bittin: inte sånt språk här tack.
<CasperN> hmm, den där armen såg läskig ut
<bittin> trasig
<bittin> droger och rakblad byggde denna vackra kropp
<amelia> bittin: på mindre än 2 minuter har du lyckats ta upp två ämnen som inte är ok här inne och det är inte första gången jag säger till dig.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmm. Nu har jag ominstallerat 11.10
<Umeaboy> gnome-fallback finns inte i repon & jag har aktiverat alla alternativ i listan över medier.
<Umeaboy> Jag skrev apt-cache gnome-fallback
<Umeaboy> Det visade att det inte fanns.
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: sorry det va i 12.04 det fanns.
<Umeaboy> Jag ska visa vilka medier jag har.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<einand> CasperN: sedan 9Ã¥r tillbaka ;)
<Umeaboy> Vad jag ska jag göra för att få VANLIGA Gnome utan Unity eller dylikt?
<einand> CasperN: inte för det säger nått om att hon inte är 18år nu ;)
<CasperN> haha
<einand> nädå, hon blir 27 i år
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: gnome-session-fallback heter visst paketet och finns in 11.10
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Nu var DET fixat.
<CasperN> är krita fritt från officepaketen nu?
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ ska vi se om jag kan reproducera samma problem igen i Virtualbox.
<CasperN> någon som vet om 2.4 fungerar utan massa bloatware?
<einand> vad -r e m,aste s-ttatt göra flera jpeg til en animerad guf-?
<einand> skriva när katt stryker sig mot tangentbordet = fail
<spacebug-> einand: känner igen det där
<CasperN> convert -delay 20 -loop 0 bildserie.jpeg* gifbild.gif
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> delay är hundradels sekund
<CasperN> nu är frågan om jag tolkade din fråga rätt bara :)
<einand> gjorde du faktiskt, tack
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/6mbdV#0
<einand> den tänkte jag giffa sedan
<CasperN> jay, nu vill rpi äntligen ha mina pengar :)
<Silasle> CasperN: Vilket av företagen köper du ifrån?
<CasperN> rs
<Silasle> Ok
<CasperN> men webbläsaren gillar inte formuläret jag ska fylla i
<Silasle> Fick beställa från farnell för ungefär 10 dar sen :)
<CasperN> http://authenticate.rsdelivers.com/
<CasperN> kan inte skriva i översta formuläret
<Silasle> Inte jag heller
<CasperN> Silasle: har du något datum på när du får hem en?
<Silasle> Nä
<Silasle> Står i html-koden att den rutan inte ska funka :p
<CasperN> misstänkte det
<CasperN> :)
<Silasle> Finns ju ingen skicka-knapp heller
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> men det är nog på G då
<Silasle> Tror nog farnell failade lite också, för min länk funkar fortfarande
<Silasle> Opps, "Supplier lead time 135 days" ;)
<CasperN> känns som openpandora då :) 2,5 års väntetid :)
<Silasle> Nja, det där var ju inte när jag beställde, verkar som om de öppnat beställningarna helt nu
<Silasle> The wait for Pi is (nearly) over stod det i mitt mail, och sen lite om certifieringen som var kvar att göra. Så jag hoppas den kommer snart...
<realubot> Hahaha: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/han-lyfte-inte-ett-finger-pa-sitt-jobb--pa-14-ar/
<realubot> Jag misstänker att dom har photoshoppat hennes midja eller vad tror ni? http://www.expressen.se/ImageHandler.axd?imageFormat=secondColumn&guid=ddf871b8-bf08-4922-8479-ed332e1e7f8b
<Amoz> realubot, Kardashian har ruskigt fin ratio mellan höft å midja, men det där ser nästan lite shoppat ut
<realubot> Vem är Kardashian?
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört talas om henne.
<Amoz> realubot, det där är Kardashian
<Amoz> realubot, http://forum.phun.org/showthread.php?t=896195
<Amoz> http://img111.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=47166_kardashians7_123_526lo.jpg
<Amoz> där är originalbilden
<[Spooky]> Oj blivit en porrkanal? ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vi snackar ju bildredigering.
<swecarp> god kväll
<hplc> morrn
<hplc> jag råkade somna igen, har somnat flera gånger idag
<swecarp> illa varför inte gå och sova
<hplc> två olika sjukdomar som gör att jag är kroniskt trött och somnar flera gånger om dagen
<CasperN> ME?
<swecarp> ok
<hplc> somnade på dagverksamheten idag med
<swecarp> illa finns det inge lösning hplc
<hplc> swecarp: ja jag väntar på att jag ska få amfetamin, min psykolog och min psykiater har rekommenderat det
<swecarp> ok jobbigt läge men hoppas att det löser sig
<hplc> fick umeaboy nån ordning på SV språket?
<hplc> swecarp: jo det hoppas jag med, fast det tar en evig tid att få sånt godkänt efter min hjärnblödning, dom är rädda att det ska gå sönder igen
<CasperN> ge amfetamin till en som fått hjärnblödning? ökar inte det blodtrycket och riskerna enormt?
<CasperN> om jag hade fat en hjärnblödning så tror jag inte att jag hade önsat en sådan behandling iaf
<hplc> nja det är det dom är rädda för, men mitt tryck har varit konstant lågt sen operationen och dessutom är ju det riktigt enkelt att reglera blodtryck nu för tiden
<CasperN> ok, bra det, själv känner jag en som nyligen lades in i väntan på att dö
<hplc> och doser na är ju 10mg
<hplc> inga pundardoser
<CasperN> han har fått ett antal hjärnblödningar på mycket kort tid
<hplc> aj aj aj :´(
<CasperN> mjo, farligt med läkare som inte vet vad de gör
<CasperN> han hade en stor vätskesamling i skallen som de inte tyckte var så falig
<CasperN> så den skulle han ha kvar, sedan fick de tömma skallen ett stort antal gånger
<CasperN> och i samband med det ett stort antal hjärnblödningar
<hplc> fyy : /
<CasperN> och nu är det ingen idé att ta hem honom, utan han lades in permantent inför en sista felbehandling
<hplc> det måste ha varit tjänstefel
<CasperN> och så hans fru som lider av MS, om inte hon också får en hjärnblödning snart så borde hon köpa en trisslott i ironin
<CasperN> livet är verkligen pissigt för vissa
<hplc> knappt så man tror sånt kan hända i sverige på 2000 talet
<hplc> jag har ett dussin olika sjukdomar men tycker ändå det där låter hemskare
<CasperN> ja, detta är riktigt hemskt, men det är ju sånt man kan läsa om varje månad i media
<hplc> det är ju just det det borde, hela storyn i en artikel i tidningen
<CasperN> äh, blir säkert en fin lexmaria anmälning när han dött
<hplc> i dagens sverige är det inte domstolar och advokater som hjälper, det är media dom fruktar mest
<CasperN> nja
<CasperN> media är opportunister, de skriver bara sånt sålänge det är hett
<CasperN> ta fallen med ambulanser som inte dyker upp
<CasperN> det fick bara genomslagskraft när första fallet dök upp
<CasperN> men sedan dess har det ju hänt rätt ofta
<CasperN> och nu är det så tjatigt så ingen orkar bry sig
<hplc> tragiskt när det blir rutin "jaha ja ännu en som dör i felbehandling, jaja, vad står det på sportsidorna idag då? VA I H-E åkte dom ur elitserien?!"
<hplc> illa när folk blir så avtrubbade att folk blir mer upprörda över sport händelser
<CasperN> världen i ett nötskal
<hplc> jo och alla dessa panik larm om olika influensor
<hplc> kommer det ett pingvin virus så får man byta till Mac
<hplc> inte världens bästa övergång i know, men vilken är bäst, chkroot, rkhunter eller tiger?
<swecarp> hej itmannen
<hplc> CasperN: förresten ttcker jag man äger sig själv, jag vet att risken med amfetamin finns, men hellre att jag dör ung än tvingas genomlida ett långt plågsamt liv, så skulle det bli mitt slut så var det ju så att säga mitt beslut att ta risken
<hplc> fast jag kanske är lite liberal
<CasperN> jo, om du får behandling med amfetamin och själv tycker det är ett bra beslut så är det ju ditt kall
<hplc> kan man göra såna där ASCII tecken eller vad det heter här? såg just en som gjorde ett utropstecken upp-och-ner
<CasperN> ¡
<CasperN> jag kan :)
<hplc> CasperN: jo det är plågsamt, vissa peridoer är jag sängbunden i tre dygn i sträck, det är psykiskt påfrestande : /
<CasperN> det är altgr+1 som standard i svenska linuxlayouten
<swecarp> ¡
<hplc> hmm jag får inget sånt om jag provar med frågetecken
<CasperN> ¶¡@£$⅝⅞{[]}\±¾¹²³¼⅜™÷«»≈¿¬̋ł€®þ←↓→œπ¨~ΩŁ≠•Þ¥↑ıŒτ°ˇªßðđŋħ-ĸłøæ´؉؊Ð̂ŊĦ_'ŁØÆ×|<>¢“”№µ¸·̣¦≤≥©‘’º̆˛̄
<CasperN> яшертыуиопюёасдфгхйклщжэчзьцвбнм,.ъ
<CasperN> så ser mitt tangentbord ut utöver latinska :)
<CasperN> och så de vanliga på shift såklart
<spacebug-> anses det vara ett säkert lösenord tro? =)
<CasperN> nja
<hplc> nä det innehåller ju inga siffror :D :D
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> :)
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> innehaller ju visst siffror.
<CasperN> för säkra lösenord så har jag klingonska morsekoder på mubpad
<Nafallo> upphojda, men iaf.
<CasperN> http://www.unicode.org/charts/ leta ett utdött språk
<CasperN> skapa en layout, och hitta på ett lösenord
<CasperN> http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U13000.pdf
<CasperN> den är bra :)
<hplc> det lustiga är att underrättelseverksamheten satsar stora belopp på att kunna få tillgång till din elektroniska traffik samtidigt som dom yrkeskriminella helt helt går tillbaka till tiden före mobiler och epost
<CasperN> https://xkcd.com/936/
<CasperN> det blir som denna
<CasperN> bild charader :P
<hplc> kan man alltid skapa ceon jobb manuellt eller (om det finns) använda "program-cron" verktyget?
<hplc> cron*
<spacebug-> hplc: vad menar du?
<hplc> ja om jag vill schema lägga tiger
<hplc> så finns det nåt som heter tiger-cron
<hplc> men kan jag lika gärna editer filen crontab i nano?
<kodein> jag rekommenderar starkt att du låter bli att peta i spoolfilerna för cron manuellt.
<kodein> använd crontab -e, inte in i /var/spool/crontab och leka
<hplc> finns det ett grafiskt verktyg i ubuntu som gör det enklare? så jag undviker misstag?
<kodein> iunno.
<spacebug-> hplc: det gör det säkert. Annars gör som kodein säger och använd crontab -e
<hplc> ok, tack :)
<hplc> hmm jag kan inte se resultatet av körningen, jag kunde köra tiger med sudo men jag kan inte se logfilen åkomst nekas
<hplc> måste man använda det grafiska verktyget loggvisare inloggad som systemets skapare?
<spacebug-> ska du ändra din crontab ska du inte va inloggad som någon annan och inte köra programmet som någon annan
<hplc> mm ok
<hplc> vad inträffade nu? connection reset by peer?
<Spookan> * hplc har avslutat (Read error: Operation timed out)
<hplc> nån annan som råkade ut för det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har pratat med Webhallen
<Krawlezt> Skulle ta 2st veckor för Skärmen o moderkortet så dom frågade mig om jag ville byta ut dom mot liknande och få allting imorgon, svarade ja.
<Krawlezt> Istället för 300R blev det R3
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/aoFGi.jpg
<einand> CasperN: vaken?
<CasperN> skulle jag någonsin sova?
<Krawlezt> Sen istället för det moderkortet vi valt blev det detta:  MSI Z77A-G43 - ATX / Intel Z77 / DDR3 - [HV]
<CasperN> uj
<CasperN> så bra har inte min kamera på iso 400 :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/151002-msi_z77a-g43-atx-intel_z77-ddr3
<Krawlezt> Är det bra?
<CasperN> inte vet jag
<Krawlezt> Okej
<CasperN> har du inte redan beställt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad håller dom på med egentligen?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det börjar bli dags att kolla priserna på Inet igen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Allting är redan ordnat?
<Krawlezt> Istället för att vänta 2st veckor fick jag det moderkortet istället?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför föreslog dom just det moderkortet då?
<CasperN> är det bättre/dyrare än det du skulle ha?
<CasperN> isåfall va gla o tacka ja
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Dyrare och troligen bättre.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom sa att det var likt det gamla, jag satt inte framför datorn då så litade på dom.
<CasperN> du har ju all tid i världen att vänta
<CasperN> iaf om man tänker på hur god tid du tagit på dig än sålänge :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: "Intel HD Graphics 4000, kräver processor med inbyggt grafikkrets"
<realubot> Fungerar det med i5?
<Krawlezt> Det spelar ju ingen roll vad jag har för moderkort, i5ans GPU kommer fungera.
<realubot> Fördelen är ju att det är Intel så det fungerar nog bättre än det gamla i Linux.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var väl dyrare det här eller?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, dock blev allting samma pris med tanke på att mors skärm fick bli en 22" :)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hade du en 24" innan?
<Krawlezt> Ja, som blev en 22". 300R blev R3 och Asus blev till MSI.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/411732894/nyy.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det blir nog bra det där kortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hoppas det! Vad är skillnaden?
<Krawlezt> Fick ett bättre moderkort och bättre chassi men mor fick sämre skärm som hon nöjde sig med :)
 * K350 Tipsar om htop som ett trevligare alternativ till top
<Krawlezt> Vänta, realubot. Har detta moderkort GPU?
<Krawlezt> Oherregud den har ju Intel HD Graphics 4000!
<Krawlezt> Jag får bättre GPU också, härligt.
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902197/msi-z77a-g43-atx
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp.
<Krawlezt> Det blev billigare också, fyfan.
<K350> Krawlezt: testa htop för att kolla din CPU :-)
<Krawlezt> K350: FÃ¥r datorn imorgon, om jag har tur.
<K350> Aaaaaaaah!
<K350> vi får hålla tummarna då :-)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, realubot. Jag ska sova nu men ska nog upp tidigit imorgon och se om allting finns!
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
<K350> realubot: Vilken distro har du?
 * x_link hoppas på att allt med den datorn blir klart snart.
<realubot> K350: Öböntö 11.04.
<realubot> K350: Hur så?
<K350> realubot: Jag är lite nyfiken på mint
<realubot> x_link: Har du börjat tröttna? :)
 * CasperN hatar mint
<K350> realubot: Fast eg letar jag efter någon linux distro som är dedikerad för textläges program
<K350> om man kan utrycka sig så
 * CasperN är mer för chili och stark mat
<realubot> K350: CLI? Ubuntu Server?
<K350> njae
<K350> Alltså...
<K350> hm..hur ska jag förklara...
<K350> en del distro är ju för , t,ex utbilding, eller multimedia etc
<realubot> Mm.
<K350> vore kul om det fanns något linux som är deidikerat för textläges program
<realubot> Det kanske är Lubntu/Xubuntu då.
<K350> där de packar distron med en massa grejjer från start så att säga
<realubot> Aha.
<CasperN> ta en minimalist dist och installera vad du vill ha istället
<realubot> Vad skulle det vara för program för textläge?
<K350> som mediabuntu har en massa media grejjer packade
<K350> jo, jag vet. Man kan installera vad man vill själv
<realubot> Ubuntu base system + valfritt DE/WM.
<Nafallo> LFS
<K350> det behöver man inte mediabuntu för om man gillar media grejjer. finns ju att dra hem själv
<K350> men ändå kul med en 'f'rdig' distro..dedikerad så att säga
<hplc> nån som kan hjälpa mig med ett access problem?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nu lugnar du ner dig.
<K350> hänger du med?
<CasperN> välj ett tiling vm och en dist typ arch
<Nafallo> realubot: okay... pappa.
<Nafallo> :-P
<CasperN> seriöst, sånt vill man inte ha färdigt
<realubot> Nafallo: ;)
<dubaco> what is the swedish for keybord shortcut?
<realubot> LFS är kanske lite att ta i.
<CasperN> det ska konfas så det passar ens egna personliga behov
<x_link> dubaco: Genväg.
<K350> vad är en tiling vm?
<realubot> CasperN: Hur fungerar tiling wm med Gnome 3 då?
<K350> tangentbordsbindingar?
<x_link> Tangentbord?
<realubot> K350: tiling == tegel
<CasperN> varför ska man ha gnome 3?
<x_link> Ahh keyboard shortcut =)
<x_link> Aja sovdags känns det som.
<x_link> God natt
<realubot> K350: http://xmonad.org/images/screen-ejt-spiral-dzen.png
<realubot> Det är tiling.
<realubot> Typ.
<K350> en tegel vm - vad är det för något???
<CasperN> det finns massvis med olika vm för tiling
<realubot> K350: http://xmonad.org/images/screen-dons-tall-status.png
 * realubot rapporterar hög frånvaro på x_link.
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<CasperN> liten lista
<K350> Men det finns alltså inget inux dedikerat för textläges program som det finns linux dedikerat för multimedia eller utbildning utna man får lov att bygga själv således?
<CasperN> K350: om du vet på ett ungefär vad du vill ha så borde det inte vara så svårt att välja en
<realubot> Nafallo: Säg något intressant.
<K350> N', det förståss. Men jag undrade alltså om det fanns något dedikerat linux. Viket det inte verkar finnas då...
<CasperN> vill man ha sånt så vill man inte ha ett dedikerat linux
<realubot> K350: Vad är det för program du tänker dig i textläge?
<K350> vem är "man" ?
<CasperN> den typ av linuxanvändare som oftast gillar tui och tiling
<CasperN> jag tror det är ok att generalisera så mycket iaf
<K350> Borde det inte gälla alla som har ett särskillt intresse. Som t.ex multimedia?
<CasperN> det finns multimedia distar
<K350> eller it-säkerhet
<CasperN> det finns säkerhetsdistar
<K350> precis
<CasperN> men vill man ha tiling och massa textbaserade, då vill man ha custom
<K350> så dessa distros är väl likväl onödiga då
<CasperN> och då bygger man själv baserat på något väldigt simplet
<CasperN> inget är väl onödigt om någon vill ha det?
<CasperN> men vem vill ha en tilingdist som är opersonlig?
<CasperN> och hur skulle det ens vara praktiskt?
<CasperN> det lättaste är att man steg för steg bygger ut sina program efter egna önskemål ch hotkeys
<CasperN> gör man inte det så har man ett hellvete att hålla allt i huvudet
<Nafallo> realubot: precise
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Snart så.
<K350> et OS där , tex Mutt följer med. Vad är personligt eller opersonligt med det till skillnad från  vilket annat program som helst?
<Nafallo> realubot: har fyra av mina servrar pa det + netbook :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: vill du ha en till?
<Nafallo> realubot: libpam-google-authenticator
<realubot> Vad är det?
<Nafallo> realubot: | xargs apt-cache show
<Nafallo> ;-)
<CasperN> K350: för att mutt är skit
<CasperN> för alla utom de som gillar mutt
<CasperN> men de som vill ha alpine eller gnus, sup...
<realubot> "Google Authenticator is open source, and build upon open standards. The project provides a pluggable authentication module (PAM) which allows the Authenticator to be used to log into Linux systems (without any involvement from Google’s servers). This is useful for providing additional security for remotely-accessed servers. If for whatever reason you don’t want to use a public key authentication for SSH, you c
<CasperN> ska man ha med alla textbaserade mailklienter då?
<CasperN> är det inte bättre att lämna en dist minimal för den som vill ha textbaserade program
<realubot> Nafallo: Fanns ju i Ubuntu redan innan 12.04?
<Nafallo> realubot: inte forra LTS :-)
<Nafallo> ...och jag kor bara LTS pa servrar
<K350> Det här var ju rätt kul
<Nafallo> realubot: oh. jag far hardvara imorgon ;-)
<K350> Bortsett från en del personliga åsikter, var det alltså ingne här som visste om en sådna dist finns.
<CasperN> som har vad?
<CasperN> du får rabla upp alla dina krav :)
<realubot> Nafallo: En ny netbook?
<CasperN> som har mutt, det finns det säkert några
<CasperN> men hur många program vill du ha med?
<K350> En dist som 'r dedikerad för textlägesprogram. Som alltså fyller den med div textläges grejjer i först ahand
<hplc> jaha då var det fredagen den trettonde, lika bra att försöka sova sig genom dygnet och undvika att anväda sudo :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Google Authenticator låter som internetbankernas dosor för engångskoder, typ. Jag läste lite om det på Googles sida.
<Nafallo> realubot: nej tack. men ett par saker som kan leka homeplug 200Mbps :-)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<realubot> Yo!
<Nafallo> realubot: mjo, fast du kan lagga till nya koder direkt i din smartphone :-)
<Umeaboy> Varför erbjuds man en buggig GNASH när man ska kunna se flash-filmer i Firefox?
<hplc> Umeaboy: fick du ordning på språkpaketet?
<spacebug-> jag använder google authenticator i mobilen för att två-stegsinlogga mig på gogglesiter
<Umeaboy> Det stör mig lite.
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar smidigt nar man vill ha ett alternativ till 64-teckens losenord ;-)
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det var något konstigt i din locale. Löste du det?
<Umeaboy> Den är fladdrig.
<Umeaboy> Jo, det gjorde jag.
<Umeaboy> Ominstallation.
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag vet att det är lame.
<Nafallo> spacebug-: samma har, men aven till min netbook och ett gang servrar ;-)
<CasperN> K350: inte vad jag känner till iaf, men som sagt, jag känner att det skulle ifrågasättas av fler, än som skulle tycka att det är en bra idé
<spacebug-> Nafallo: ah ;)
<realubot> Nafallo: Mjo.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Varför installerar du Gnash?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Installera Flash istället?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Eller kör med Chromes inbyggda?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Firefox söktjänst erbjöd mig bara GNASH.
<einand> realubot: chromes inbyggda är ju Adobe flash
<realubot> Umeaboy: Installera flash i Terminalen istället och ta bort Gnash: sudo apt-get purge gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<K350> Umeaboy: Mint ska tydligen fungera bra med flash
<realubot> einand: Jag vet. Men om inte Umeaboy vill installera Flash från Ubuntus förråd så finns ju möjligheten att använda Flash från Chrome.
<K350> Umeaboy: Fast jag har inte provat själv - än
<realubot> Det är väl en nyare variant i Chrome. :S
<Nafallo> ehrm
<realubot> Erhm?
<Nafallo> varfor skulle det vara nyare i chrome?
<Nafallo> har google kopt adobe eller nagot?
<einand> realubot: nej, samma version i chrome som i någon annan. Enda skillnaden är att flash autouppdateras med chrome
<realubot> För att Ubuntus förråd kanske innehåller en äldre version och att Chrome uppdaterar till en senare version, typ.
<einand> så du får nyare pga det, då ubuntu är tröga i sitt föråd
<realubot> Exakt.
<realubot> Det är det jag menar.
<realubot> Jag har läst det. Att man kan köra med Chromes Flash i Firefox också för att få en nyare version.
<realubot> Problemet är ju att Umeaboy har installerat Gnash istället för Flash.
<K350> på tal om det. Föråden har ibland äldre versioner av saker än vad som finns på annat håll. Vad har de för policy för föråden egentligen?
<xerxes> Hallå alla goa och glada!
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är bara du och Stallman som kör med Gnash.
<Umeaboy> För att Firefox gav mig bara det som alternativ.
<xerxes> jag måste fråga ifall någon av er kör Ubuntu 12.04 eller 11.10 ?
<xerxes> med Gnome 3
<K350> ibland verkar de updateras lite långsamt tycker jag
<CasperN> K350: uppdaterar när folk klagar
<xerxes> har en fråga kring http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/compiz-like-mousewheel-zoom-tool-for.html
<realubot> K350: Dom uppdaterar med säkerhetsuppdateringar, tror jag. Men inte versioner.
<CasperN> eller när de känner att det är stabilt nog och folk visar intresse
<Umeaboy> Gnash fungerade nästintill klockrent i Mageia.
<einand> hej xerxes
<xerxes> jag lyckas inte få till zoom funktionen i gnome 3
<realubot> K350: Firefox är ett undantag där dom kommer uppdatera med nya versioner också.
<xerxes> likt den som fanns tidigare via compiz enhanced desktop zoom
<xerxes> om ni kollar min länk och scrollar ner
<K350> realubot: är det så?
<xerxes> till tobiasquinns post
<realubot> K350: Jag tror det ja.
<xerxes> så finns där en PPA och man kan installera det via repot,
<xerxes> men hur jag än försöker med vänster alt och scrolla me min mus så vägrar zoomen funka
<realubot> K350: Förr uppdaterades ju inte Firefox med mer än säkerhetsuppdateringar också men det är ändrat.
<xerxes> einand: har du ngn aning ?
<K350> realubot: Aaah, då kanske det är ide att  lägga till lite andra föråd då
<einand> amelia: hur länge är bittin bannad?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är väl HTML5 som gäller sedan...
<realubot> K350: Det gör du med PPA om du litar på källan.
<realubot> K350: Eller så kör du med en rolling release som uppdateras undan för undan.
<einand> xerxes: jag är allmänt allegerisk mot ögongodis, så vet tyvär inte
<K350> realubot: Ja, det är ju det. Vilka kan man och vilk akan man inte ita på - egentligen?
<realubot> Vad har hänt? Är bittin bannad?
<einand> realubot: jappp
<xerxes> einand: ok nej jag behöver nämligen ha zoomen för jag har dålig syn
<CasperN> nä, han är bara tystad
<xerxes> och jag gillar just gnome 3
<Umeaboy> Gisses vad outdated transmission är.
<einand> 00:28:52 -!- 34 - #ubuntu-se: ban bittin!*bittin@*.swipnet.se [by kornbluth.freenode.net,
<xerxes> så förstår inte vrf en sån liten sak inte kan lira ... :/
<Umeaboy> Iaf i Ubuntu's repo.
<CasperN> ujdå
<einand> det ser ut som en ban
 * realubot kollar loggen.
<Umeaboy> 2.33 i repon.
<Umeaboy> 2.51 på hemsidan.
<K350> Umeaboy: vilken är den senaste versionen?
<K350> Umeaboy: oj, dags att updatera...
<xerxes> Ngn som vet hur man får till någon vettig magnifier / zoom i Ubuntu 12.04 på Gnome 3 ??
<K350> Umeaboy: tack för iaktagelsen :-)
<xerxes> har följt http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/compiz-like-mousewheel-zoom-tool-for.html
<CasperN> amelia la väl bara q på bittin?
<K350> Vad är Bittin?
<xerxes> posten av tobiasquinn peta in PPA'n och sedan försöker jag zooma med Vänster ALT + Scrollen men de vill sig inte..
<Umeaboy> Lite synd att det inte finns en tjänst i varje dist som säger till när en ny version av något är släppt & kanske till & med automatiskt kan bygga programmet så att du uppdaterar på det sättet.
<Umeaboy> Hoppas att någon förstår hur jag menar.
<K350> Umeaboy: instämmer
<K350> Vore trevligt med något system för versioner där  alla an kolla vilken den senaste versionen är
<Umeaboy> Du får en bubbla i panelen som dyker upp med följande meddelande: "Programmet xchat har uppdaterats på xchat.org. Vill du att jag ska bygga en  uppdatering till dig?"
<CasperN> saker ändras för mycket för att det skulle fungera
<Umeaboy> Är inte tanken att man ska hålla sig ajour med buggfixar också?
<CasperN> det finns sätt att autokompilera, men sånt fungerar inte för alltid
<Umeaboy> Det handlar ju helt enkelt om ett shell-skript enligt mig.
<K350> Jo, men ett system skulle väl underltta att hålla sig ajour
<Umeaboy> Det finns ju ett flertal program som gör det idag.
<K350> någonslags tjänst
<CasperN> Umeaboy: ubuntu talar om när det finns uppdateringar om man vill det
<CasperN> men om du ska täcka alla program som finns så är det en nästan omänsklig uppgift :)
<realubot> K350: Vem i hela världen kan man lita på?
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Ja, men som jag skrev så är det Ubuntu's uppdateringar........inte tillverkarens uppdateringar.
<CasperN> och då måste alla ansluta sig till ett system
<Umeaboy> Ja?
<CasperN> och det vill säkert inte alla
<Umeaboy> Är det inte därför man kan använda github bland annat?
<CasperN> det skulle inte jag ha som prio att göra såfort jag ändrat ett par rader kod
<K350> realubot: Fru Bergman i Bergmans konditori  upp ei backen kan man lita på
<CasperN> alla använder inte github
<realubot> K350: Adda hennes PPA då.
<CasperN> alla vill inte använda github
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Well, jag byggde en egen version av Transmission & jag märkte redan skillnad.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det finns säkert som PPA.
<realubot> Transmission.
<K350> realubot: Jag ska låta hälsa och fråga efter den :-)
<Nafallo> det gor det. jag anvander den.
<Umeaboy> JO, men varför läggs inte det till i installationen då?
<Nafallo> nafallo@leuce:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/transmissionbt-ppa-lucid.list
<Nafallo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Umeaboy> Man får ju en ruta där man kan välja att ladda ner uppdateringar under installationen.
<Nafallo> for att det finns MANGA PPAer
<CasperN> bloat
<Nafallo> och du vill verkligen veta vad du gor nar du lagger till en.
<CasperN> inte många program som skulle gynnas av det
<Nafallo> lita pa personen bakom. en av anledningarna att jag inte har Philip5s PPA ;-)
<realubot> Umeaboy: sudo add-apt-repositoriy ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<Nafallo> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Umeaboy> OK.
<K350> Det är å andra sidan inte alltid en  updatering är detsamma som en förbättring
<realubot> Nafallo: Tack tack.
<K350> Det händer ju att i en ny version så har de ändrat/tagit bort den där fina funktionen du gillar. Sånt är trisst
<Umeaboy> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<CasperN> varför uppdatera blint utan att kolla?
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Invant Windows-beteende kanske?
<Umeaboy> Så gör de flesta.
<CasperN> idiotiskt
<realubot> Y PPA Manager
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<CasperN> next next next finish
<CasperN> *datorn dör*
<Umeaboy> Va fasicken........ la ju till ppa:n, men ändå inget meddelande om uppdatering vid sudo apt-get update
<CasperN> vafan jag litade ju på att hans ppa va virusfritt?
<CasperN> det är nog bara en tidsfråga innan ubuntu drabbas av något otäckt via ppa
<K350> Det kan hända att det finns 47 updateringar att ta hem och alla har inte obegränsat med tid att leka framför datorn och gå igenom varenda en av dem
<Umeaboy> Allt testas innan release.
<CasperN> en simple forumpost på hur man ska bota flash och bankid om man slänger in ett ppa
<Umeaboy> Det SKA göra det iaf.
<realubot> Det stora problemet med PPA är väl att vissa program i förrådet har beroenden av paket som är äldre än nya paket från PPA:n.
<realubot> SÃ¥ det blir "konflikter".
<Umeaboy> Varför inte anpassa koden då?
<realubot> Om ett PPA har skickat ut en nyare version än vad ett program i förrådet har som beroende för att fungera.
<CasperN> K350: men behöver du alla de uppdateringarna då?
<CasperN> botar de några problem du har?
<realubot> Jag kör bara med VirtualBox PPA.
<CasperN> nästa dag finns det ju 45 nya
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Fick skriva sudo apt-get install transmission för att få uppdateringen.
<realubot> Och Tors PPA.
<CasperN> är man lite medveten om vad man har, då vet man också när man bör uppdatera sina paket
<realubot> Ser jag nu.
<Umeaboy> Mysko beteende av en uppdateringsprocess.
<Umeaboy> Borde ha blivit som när man uppdaterar Ubuntu att update-manager dyker upp.
<realubot> K350: Eller så gör du det enkelt för dig och ställer in automatiska uppdateringar och struntar i resten.
<K350> CasperN: Förfrågan gäller endast program du redan har installerade. Det finns bara ett sätt att veta om du behöver updateringarna - alla har inte obegränsat med dit att gå igenom förändringarna i a47 updateringar. Eller vad det kan vara
<realubot> *automatiska säkerhetsuppdateringar, menar jag.
<realubot> Och struntar i alla övriga.
<Umeaboy> Jag har inget emot uppdateringar.
<CasperN> K350: men varför uppdatera om du inte vet att det löser ett problem du har då?
<K350> Umeaboy: N', det normala är väl ändå att man låter updatera de program man ändå har installerade.
<Umeaboy> Spelar ingen roll om det inte DIREKT riktas till mig, men oftast så brukar ju uppdateringar göra det.
<CasperN> varöfr uppdatera blint om det inte är säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<Umeaboy> K350: Ja, men Transmission VAR ju installerat.
<CasperN> du kan slänga in ett ppa som bygger nytt varje dag, men det kommer knappast ge dig något eftersom du inte ens sätter dig in i vad som händer i utvecklingen
<Umeaboy> CasperN: För att det kan finnas hot som inte är upptäckta än.
<K350> CasperN: Det kan jag - återigen - inte veta med mindre än att man kollar
<Umeaboy> Se bara på vad som har hänt med Mac nyss.
<Umeaboy> 600 000 drabbade av en Java-trojan.
<CasperN> ja, men då vet ju alla i hela världen det nu
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Det kan ju också finnas de som bygger mjukvara direkt mot hårdvaran.
<CasperN> tänk, en gammal stabil java version hade varit säkrare kanske?
<CasperN> det finns stabila linuxkärnor som fungerar finfint också
<CasperN> och så finns det nya uppdaterade som är fulla med hål
<Umeaboy> Jo, men inte som kanske innehåller moduler som man behöver.
<CasperN> varför uppdatera för sakens skull om det lika gärna kan skada systemet?
<Umeaboy> Jag har till exempel ingen modul i Mageia för WLAN när det gäller mitt USB-kort.
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Det finns stabila repos & instabila/test-repos.
<realubot> Jag har Chromium, Chrome, Tor och VirtualBox PPA. That's it.
<realubot> Dessa får man nog kalla "pålitliga källor".
<Umeaboy> Sedan är det ju bra om man testar saker så att de kraschar för då kan man bidra med fel-informatiojn så att programmet blir stabilare med nästa version.
<K350> Det finns ju ing asäkra program ändå
<Umeaboy> realubot: Har du möjligen adressen till Tor-PPA:n? ;)
<CasperN> och det har du tid med när du inte har tid att läsa vad en uppdatering gör i en versionslogg?
<K350> Säkert program betyder bara att ingen hittat något fle med det
<K350> inte att det inte skulle finnas något
<Umeaboy> Exakt.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Du kan ställa in så att Ubuntu automatiskt installerar säkerhetsuppdateringar. Resten behöver du inte bry dig om. Du kan ställa in så Update Manager inte poppar upp i fortsättningen.
<Umeaboy> Jo, det vet jag. Det har jag ställt in också.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<realubot> Umeaboy: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon som har tribler-paketet?
<CasperN> jag ger upp att förklara mitt synsätt
<Umeaboy> www.tribler.org
<Umeaboy> Nu så.
<Umeaboy> Det gick inte att ladda ner tidigare.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Kör CLI om du vill känna dig mer säker. Ubuntu Server borde vara säkrare än Desktop?
<Umeaboy> Server är ju mestadels bara för Företag.
<Umeaboy> Eller för hemsidor.
<realubot> Ja, ja, men det saknar GUI och borde vara säkrare.
<realubot> Dock lite tråkigt att ha Server som desktop os. :)
<realubot> Jag behöver nog bara Firefox som GUI egentligen.
<realubot> Och LibreOffice i.o.f.s.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. chromeos har chrome som GUI... ;-)
<realubot> Går det att jobba i Excel- eller Word-filer i något textbaserat program?
<Nafallo> realubot: google docs istallet for libreoffice
<realubot> Nafallo: När vi ändå snackar ChromeOS. Nya ChromeOS får ju ett mer desktop-liknande utseende.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. okay. jag vet inte mycket om det sjalv.
<realubot> Med en panel längst ner och möjligheten att ha fönster sida-vid-sida och bakgrundsbild.
<realubot> Nafallo: http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.442733/har-ar-nya-chrome-os---blir-mer-likt-windows
<realubot> Om du är intresserad.
<realubot> "I den senaste versionen av Chrome OS som släpptes i veckan har Google gjort ett lappkast och anpassat operativsystemet så att det mer liknar Windows och OS X. Nu finns det ett verktygsfält längst ned på bildskärmen som innehåller ikoner för olika program. "
<Nafallo> huga
<Umeaboy> Blir mer likt Windows??????
<realubot> Haha
<Umeaboy> Tillåt mig att spy.
<Umeaboy> Siktar de mot fler virus?
<realubot> Mer likt ett traditionellt desktop os.
<Umeaboy> Då behöver man ju inte Chrome OS för det.
<realubot> Det blir knappast mer likt Ubuntu med Unity i.a.f.
<Umeaboy> Tizen är bättre.
<realubot> Never heard of it.
<realubot> Jag har nog hört talas om det men kommer inte ihåg vad det var.
<Umeaboy> https://www.tizen.org/
<realubot> "Tizen will provide a robust and flexible environment for application developers, based on HTML5. With HTML5's robust capabilities and cross platform flexibility, it is rapidly becoming the preferred development environment for mobile apps and services. The Tizen SDK and API will allow developers to use HTML5 and related web technologies to write applications that run across multiple device segments, including smar
<Umeaboy> Ja. ;)
<Umeaboy> Det är ju mobila OS som jag tycker att man ska satsa MEST på.
<Umeaboy> Nu när Android är på G att dö ut.
<realubot> På G att dö ut?
<realubot> Är det det?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<realubot> Utveckla.
<Umeaboy> Ja, det är fortfarande lång bit kvar innan hela Android erbjuder fullständig kod.
<Umeaboy> Det är ganska svårt att byta os i sin telefon om den är förinstallerad med Android.
<Umeaboy> Iaf om man vill byta helt.
<realubot> Det säljs ju fler och fler Android-telefoner varje dag och n börjar försäljningen av surfplattor ta fart på riktigt. Hur skulle Android vara på väg att dö ut? Det växer ju så det knakar.
<Umeaboy> Utan att riskera att den brickas.
<Umeaboy> Well, Pyttemjuk lär ju köpa upp Android.
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Sovkanal.
<realubot> :(
<Nafallo> ehrm. jag haller inte med (om android)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Umeaboy> Nafallo: Well, hur förklarar du att folk köper Ajfån 4S som galningar då?
<Nafallo> och jag skulle bli forvanad om 1) microsoft vill kopa linux-saker, 2) google vill salja linux-saker till microsoft.
<Nafallo> apple har alltid haft sin marknad med iphone.
<Nafallo> det betyder inte att alla anvander skiten.
<Umeaboy> Tyvärr så ser jag fler & fler imbecilla personer på bussen dag ut & dag in.
<Umeaboy> Och jag åker mycket.
<Nafallo> de flesta av mina vanner har android pa sina nya leksaker.
<Umeaboy> Tur DET då.
<Nafallo> alla nya saker jag skulle kunna tanka mig att vara intresserad av kor android ocksa :-P
<Nafallo> asus transformer...
<realubot> Andorid har ju kommit mer och mer enligt statistiken.
<realubot> Så det är väl iOS som ligger illa till.
<realubot> Det gör det i.o.f.s. inte men men.
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle önska att det låg illa till så länge det är så låst.
<Umeaboy> Kan de kompromissa & göra som Google så då kan jag nog ändra mig.
<Umeaboy> Men inte förr.
<CasperN> haha, nordkorea failade med raketen :)
<realubot> Umeaboy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Mobile_devices
<realubot> Android ser ju ut att ha gått om iOS.
<realubot> Så du borde nog se fler och fler Android-användare på bussen.
<hplc> jag undrar om det finns skäl att radera allt utom tty1-6 i /etc/securetty?
<hplc> nån?
<realubot> Du ställer för svåra frågor. :S
<K350> Tips på tervlig text baserad RSS läsare?
<hplc> ingen aning använder thunderbird till allting snart
<realubot> K350: Liferea
<CasperN> canto,gnus,rawdog,snownews,newsbeuter
<realubot> K350: Nej. Fel av mig.
<K350> det var några stycken
<realubot> K350: Jag menade Newsbeuter.
<K350> men snownews finns inte i föråden
<K350> vi kikar .......
<CasperN> http://newsbeuter.org/download.html
<CasperN> https://kiza.kcore.de/software/snownews/downloading
<Umeaboy> Accregator finns det väl något som heter.
<CasperN> nu är jag trött :)
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<realubot> Umeaboy: akregator - RSS/Atom feed aggregator
<Nafallo> centericq
<K350> Ska testa newsbeuster nu
<K350> newsbeuter
<realubot> nrss heter en textbaserad rss reader. Jag har aldrig testat den.
<realubot> olive är en annan...
<Nafallo> centericq
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_feed_aggregators
<realubot> K350: apt-cache search rss reader
<realubot> Nafallo: Heter CenterIM nu? http://www.centerim.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Nafallo> ah. jo.
<Nafallo> det bytte namn medans jag fortfarande anvande det tror jag ;-)
<Umeaboy> Vad fasicken???????? Ska inte flashplayer från repon fungera i Firefox?
<Umeaboy> Den gör inte det på vissa sidor.
<Nafallo> wfm
<Nafallo> med versionen fran archive.canonical.com
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad använder du nu då?
<Nafallo> empathy
<realubot> Umeaboy: Kör du med NoScript eller Flashblock?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Har du startat om Firefox sedan du installerade Flash
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför inte Pidgin?
<Nafallo> for attjag inte tycker om det, och det ar inte ens standard.
<realubot> Nej, nej.
<Umeaboy> realubot, Nej & ja.
<Umeaboy> Du ställde två frågor.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Ok. Din dator är trasig. Släng den.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Javisst......om du köper en ny & bättre till mig.
<Umeaboy> För billigare peng.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-13
<realubot> Umeaboy: Radera .mozilla-katalogen?
<realubot> spacebug-: Vakna nu spacey.
<K350> realubot: newsbeuter är helskön!!!!! Tusen TACK för tipset!!!!!!! :-)
<K350> realubot: Jag är vewrkligen supernöjd med den!!!! wooo hooo säger jag bara
<coobra> :o
<K350> precis i min stil. Exakt som jag vill ha det :)
<K350> fullträff vid första försöket!
<K350> Ibland flyter det ju verkligen!
<K350> ska bara fixa ett alias - newsbeuter är för knepigt att skriva lol
<realubot> K350: Och hur blir det med betalningen?
<realubot> K350: ;)
<realubot> K350: CasperN tipsade om Newsbeuter också.
<K350> Dagens jackpots - newsbeuter och htop :-)
<K350> Här sitter jag och växlar mellan alla mina sköna favorit text baserade program lol
<K350> enda program jag inte kör i textläge är firefox och vlc
<K350> well, jag anväder feh för bildvisning också
<realubot> K350: Det är bara Terminator som saknas nu så har du dina sköna textbaserade program i en skön tiling-funkton.
<K350> bytte pager för man sidorana också. Använder most istället. lite färgladare :-)
<realubot> *funktion
<K350> realubot: vad är tilling?
<realubot> K350: http://www.tenshu.net/p/terminator.html
<realubot> K350: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<realubot> "En tiling window manager är en fönsterhanterare som har förmågan att automatiskt arrangera och fördela ytan för programfönster i ett grafiskt skal på så sätt att de inte överlappar varandra, liksom kakel på en vägg (tiles på engelska)."
<K350> Aaah
<realubot> Fönstren ligger som tegelstenar i ett stort fönster, d.v.s skärmens yta används maximalt genom att fönstren ligger "kant i kant".
<K350> fast jag kör inte programmen på det sättet
<K350> alltså jag har inte flera fönster bredvid varandra
<K350> jag har firefox uppe sedna kör jag med  tilda och screen
<realubot> K350: Ok. Jag brukar t.ex. köra Irssi och två Terminal-fönster i ett stort fönster som täcker hela skärmens yta.
<realubot> K350: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Nu sova!
<realubot> Natti!
<K350> ah, jag förstår
<K350> fast jag anvöder screen - istället, då
<realubot> K350: Det här kallar jag tiling: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DYWH3IZubRI/TrmFBPxmyEI/AAAAAAAAAAA/nBGoP3U3ae4/s1600/terminator-mad.png
<K350> realubot: anväder du inte screen?
<K350> huh, ser ambitiöst ut
<realubot> K350: Nope. Jag använder inte Screen.
<realubot> K350: God natt!
<K350> realubot: natti natti!
<arand> tmux är också trevligt, hoppade över från screen för inte så länge sedan.
<K350> arand: Vad är det för något?
<coobra> ere bra eller
<coobra> typ screen
<K350> ah, det måste jag absolut kolla
<coobra> tycker jag
 * arand byter liferea mot newsbeuter, har gått ock dragit på det åbäket länge nog...
<arand> Jo, det är i princip screen, fast känns lite "modernare"
<K350> arand: Den är jätteteevlig. Tyckte det var en fullträff på förta försöket. Ibland har man tur
<arand> Har mycket bättre support för splittande bland annat
<K350> Du råkar händelsevis inte veta om det finns någon hotkey för att avsluta/stänga ned den firefox flik man befinner sig i?
<arand> ctrl + w
<arand> eller ctrl + F4
<coobra> control + u
<arand> coobra: no u
<K350> få se nu. control + u visar källkoden
<coobra> arand: no ma mo
<coobra> :D
<arand> µ µ µ!
<coobra> '
<coobra> haha
<coobra> lama jag
<K350> arand: Härligt. går att öppna länkarna från newsbeuter direkt i firefox :-)
<K350> Det är ju lite mutt-feeling på den här grejjen:-)
<arand> Hmm när man tänker efter är ctrl+shift+e bland de värsta genvägarna någonsin, men den jag för tillfället mest, troligtvis, förutom esc i vim då, som också är något avkvardigt...
<K350> ehm, genväg till vadå, vardå?
<K350> arand: kul det där med genvägar. Händerna kommer ihåg dme bättre än huvudet - så att säga
<K350> arand: om någon frågar, måste jag tänka efter. Händerna hittar  på en gång
<hplc> finns det nån default index.html för ubuntu documenattion?
<arand> K350: Tab group översikt i firefox
<K350> arand: Ah
<arand> Är skönt att kunna faktiskt få lite struktur på sina ~100 tabs, samt att man kan spar dem mellan sessioner.
<arand> Om man bara kunde få det i vim också...
<spacebug-> det där med grupper i firefox
<spacebug-> om det inte går att spara dom som sessions vad är det då för nytta med det?
<spacebug-> eller går det emn jag intefattat?
<arand> Man kan spara mellan sessions, ja
<spacebug-> hur?
<arand> Jag stånger firefox, öppnar det igen och så är de kvar?
<arand> *stänger
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> men det går inte spara den och sen ladda den? Ha fler såna
<spacebug-> så som jag använder tab mix plus
<arand> Det tror jag tyvärr inte, nae.
<spacebug-> kasst :/
<spacebug-> eller synd iaf
<arand> Jag vet inte om man kan få de att funka tillsammans..
<spacebug-> verkar som denna kanske klarar det https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/session-manager/
 * K350 stänger ner irssi för lite tmux eperiment
<spacebug-> yes den klarade det ;)
<K350> arand: Hur byter jag ut ctrl+b mot något bekvämare i tmux?
<arand> K350: kan rekommendera http://ghostbar.ath.cx/2011/10/02/moving-from-screen-to-tmux/ samt http://mutelight.org/articles/practical-tmux
<arand> set-option -g prefix C-a
<arand> i ~/.tmux.conf
<K350> ah, toppen, börjar gila tmux :-) 3:e killer hit programmet idag :-)
<arand> vertical splits är bra mycket trevligare i tmux :) [C-a |]  [C-a -]  [C-a piltangent]
<K350> arand: Har inte kommit dit än. Mitt problem är att det inte hjälpte att ändra i  .tmux.conf det är fortfarande ctrl+b som gäller
<K350> arand: ska tillägga att min .tmux.conf fil är tom i övrigt
<arand> Jag antar att det bara appliceras på nya sessioner, så du får väl köra det kommandot via [C-a :]
<arand> :] :)
<K350> ehm, jag öppnade en ny terminal och körd e tmux där när jag testade
<spacebug-> tmux?
<arand> DAS terminal multiplexer JAA
<arand> K350: jag tror att som standard anslter tmux till en redan öppen session eller så...
<K350> arand: Jag förstod inte vad du menade först. Men nu sjönk det in. Det fungerar :-)
<K350> arand: Om jag öppnar och namnger ett antal fönster. Kan jag spara allt så det öppnas som det var förra gångne när jag kör tmux?
<K350> arand: så jag slipper skapa alal fönster och namge dem varje gång jag öppar tmux
<arand> Jag vet faktiskt inte, brukar inte använda på så sätt... Skulle nog satsa på att det går.
<K350> Ah, ok, ska forska på det :)
<K350> ska prova den här vertikala splitten nu....
<arand> Hmm, när man letar online verkar det som det finns ett par hemasnickrade lösningar för layout-sparande för tmux men inget definitivt.
<arand> Kanske får ta och definiera en layout via scriptande i configfilen.
<K350> hm, kanske går att gör anågot litet bash script
<K350> har något här om laout, ska läsa
<K350> förresten  vertikal splitt var snyggt. men fick inte horisontel split att fungera
<arand> Funkar inte [C-a -] ?
<K350> ska testa
<K350> hm..näe
<K350> det är väl en klammer?
<arand> Inga klammer
<arand>   C-a -
<K350> nämen...inte det heller
<K350> nämen...inte det heller
<Haffe> Morgon era silverfiskar.
<Haffe> Allt är dött.
<andol> morgens
<em> whos awake?
<andol> jorå
<delhage_> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<phnom> Morgens
<kodein> Ja hu!
<larsemil> bah vilken morgon
<kodein> tretton den fredagte
<larsemil> ja men det är det ju
<larsemil> dagen har börjat på skit också
<phnom> I concur
<phnom> Glömde mina lurar på kåren igårkväll, nu måste jag sitta och lyssna på folk på jobbet. :/
<phnom> Och facebooks graph hatar mig tydligen. får SSl timeout när jag försöker hämta /me
<Haffe> Jag måste palla mig iväg och köpa mer växelwire.
<delhage> https://maps.google.se/maps?q=40.638658,-75.546294&t=h&z=17
<Haffe> Vad?
<antii> VÃ¥gar man installera beta2.
<Amoz> antii, ja för fan
<Amoz> antii, jag har kört med den sen den släpptes, om inte tidigare än så
<Amoz> tillräckligt stabilt
<Amoz> gnome-shell <3
<antii> Undrar om uppdateringen från beta2 till stable blir smärtfri.
<Amoz> antii, skulle inte utgått från det. Det bästa är att du gör en clean install efter några veckor efter release eller något
<Amoz> men du kan ju alltid testa. Om inga problem uppstår är det ju bara å köra =)
<antii> Mjo, kör 10.04 på min ws nu
<Amoz> som sagt, jag har kört på samma installation nu i några veckor, å allt har funkat bra
<antii> Får installera sen då.
<Amoz> tvivlar på att det kommer break:a något så långt in i freeze
<larsemil> någon som är postfix-expert?
<amelia> larsemil: måste man vara expert?
<larsemil> jag har problem med att en av mina kunder skickar MÄNGDER med spam
<andol> larsemil: I så fall tycker jag att du ska be dem sluta göra det :P
<larsemil> mmm
<larsemil> kör just nu det här: while $( true ); do pmdel.pl *@domain.com; done
<larsemil> förstår just nu inte riktigt hur de kan skicka har tagit bort deras domän, men bråkar vidare
<andol> larsemil: Alltså, skickar de via din postfix, eller är du bara ett mottagande offer?
<andol> larsemil: Handlar sålunda frågan om hur postfix ska sluta skicka, eller sluta ta emot?
<larsemil> andol: det är en av mina kunder som SKICKAR via min postfix
<larsemil> med en hastighet av några tusen mail i minuten
<amelia> larsemil: blockera deras ip?
<andol> larsemil: Hur har de rättigheter att skicka? Via satt ip range eller SMTP AUTH?
<amelia> larsemil: utgående mail går vad jag förstått bara på nät när det gäller hurvida man får skicka eller inte eftersom att du kan skicka från vilken domän du vill från en smtp-server
<amelia> eller smtp auth då såklart.
<larsemil> andol: smtp auth, ska dubbelkolla nu så det fungerar.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, är det smtp auth så är det väl bara att rycka deras användare tills du haft ett samtal med dem?
<amelia> larsemil: du har inte någon sån permit_mynetworks före smtp auth i confen och deras server tillhör dit nät?
<andol> larsemil: Kanske en idé att dela med dig utav din /etc/postfix/main.cf till mig alt. amelia för dubbelkoll?
<andol> (lagom tvättad då förstås)
<larsemil> andol: sure hang on
<amelia> helst inte tvättad alls om du litar på oss. :)
<amelia> eftersom problemet i det här fallet gäller rättigheter.
<amelia> btw, ingen som vet någon i stockholms-området som söker linuxdudes?
<larsemil> amelia: på jakt igen efter nytt jobb?
<amelia> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> amelia: trött på ibm?
<amelia> larsemil: men ang. ditt problemet så är den enklaste lösningen iptables och blockera deras ip tills du pratat med dem och fått dem att åtgärda problemet.
<amelia> larsemil: det blev inte riktigt som vi kom överens om, tyvärr.
<defektz> jobb hade varit nice.
<amelia> defektz: det är väl bara att söka ett gäng och hoppas på det bästa?
<defektz> :)
<defektz> egentligen. men jag har fått så många nej. jag har blivit utbränd utav att söka jobb
<amelia> defektz: de har väl haft en anledning att säga nej så kanske läge att åtgärda?
<defektz> ja jo. en del är väl åtgärdat. men vissa saker går inte att rätta till :)
<amelia> defektz: trist.
<amelia> woho! lunch här nu!
<defektz> gott!
<defektz> ha de
<amelia> defektz: vi kan prata om att söka jobb senare om du har lust. :)
<defektz> japp :)
<defektz> iväg o köpa cigg! :)
<coobra> tiina: :D
<HakanS> Vad sägs om att ha loco-mötena på söndagar?
<tiina> God Morgon
<coobra> HakanS:  :D
<HakanS> tiina: God middag.
<tiina> Hej jag har fått installera om min ubuntu helt men kvar har jag problem ??? Den ena är att alla window boardes försvinner idelingen samt att jag inte kan installera min BANKID??
<tiina> :)
<antii> ._:
<tiina> Någon som skulle kunna tänka sig hjälpa mig iaf med att installera bank id på fil för indentifikation på nätet???
<defektz> vad kör du för wm?
<defektz> där försvann mirkken oxå
<kodein> skattefria mirkken
<tiina> Ja då slungades jag ut igen ifrån FF och ubuntu???
<defektz> japp
<tiina> kan ni hjälpa mig installera mitt bankid??
<defektz> jag såg att det fanns något som hette fribid
<defektz> finns det i ubuntus repos?
<ePax> tiina, http://www.danielholm.se/how-bankid-och-ubuntu
<tiina> ok...hoppas det gäller även min version för har kollat massor  olika ramsor men kollar...tack
<defektz> fribid-stable A Free re-implementation of the Swedish BankID/eID system
<defektz> i AUR i arch
<defektz> i linux
<defektz> :)
<tiina> det var fel på länken direkt.....
<ePax> tiina, Det är inget fel på länken.
<tiina> men kunde ej öppna länken??
<Haffe> tiina: Fungerade inte install.bankid.com som du fick tips om tidigare?
<ePax> Ja nu ser jag... mmm
<tiina> inte
<tiina> nej
<defektz> det finns väldigt mycket information om du google bankid +ubuntu. jag vill inte verka dryg men det finns massor
<tiina> jag vet men inget när det gäller installera det på min dator
<ePax> your platform Linux 64-bit is not supported
<ePax> hehe
<kodein> vad är det egentligen som gör din dator så speciell?
<ePax> Tur att jag inte använder den
<tiina> jag har ingen 64
<tiina> 32 bits
<HakanS> tiina: Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<tiina> för det går ej installera
<tiina> 11.10
<defektz> apt-cache search nexus |grep personal
<ePax> tiina, http://magnus-k-karlsson.blogspot.se/2011/11/how-to-install-swedish-bankid-on-ubuntu.html
<ePax> Prova den men det verkar inte fungera med 64 bitars ubuntu
<defektz>  https://install.bankid.com/
<tiina> Vad öppnar man banfilen med? den är tar.gz?
<defektz> tar xvzf fil.tar.gz
<defektz> cigg!
<tiina> datorn slungar ut mig hela tiden nu??
<defektz> så äre
<realubot> God morgon.
<defektz> morrn
<realubot> HakanS: Du har hög frånvaro för att vara arbetslös.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag kommer att rapportera din frånvaro till op om du inte skärper dig.
<amelia> realubot: vad har vi med den saken att göra?
<HakanS> Det tar mycket tid att söka jobb, och skriva ansökningsbrev.
<realubot> amelia: Inget. Men hur ska jag få HakanS att bli mer aktiv om jag inte har något att "hota" med?
<realubot> HakanS: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.435046/han-soker-over-300-jobb-i-timmen
<amelia> realubot: du kan ju motivera istället för att hota, om det nu är din sak överhuvudtaget..
<realubot> "När arbetssökande Carl Emilsson nekades a-kassa fick han nog. Nu har han byggt en databas som kan hantera mer än 300 jobbansökningar i timmen. "
<tiina> Hej vad öppnar man filer med finns inget att öppna debian med i nya ubuntu jag installerade eller hur öppnar jag tar.gz?
<HakanS> realubot: Man kan vara aktiv på andra sätt än att vara i irc-kanalen.
<realubot> HakanS: Mjo. Det är helt sant. Mer aktiv t.o.m. tror jag.
<realubot> Här blir det ju inte så många barn gjorda om man säger så.
<realubot> tiina: Öppna Debian med i Ubuntu? Vad är det du försöker göra?
<tiina> Installera BANKID
<realubot> Vad har det med Debian att göra?
<defektz> hehe
<tiina> inget funkar...nu har jag installerat driven från handelsbanken....men vet inte hur man öppnar och installerar BISP_linux.tar.gz
<amelia> tiina: kan du inte följa instruktionerna i länken som defektz skickade?
<tiina> jag försökte men ingen HÄNDER??
<realubot> tiina: tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<tiina> allt blir bara fel
<defektz> http://ompldr.org/vZGN6Mw/2012-04-13-121646_3200x1080_scrot.png en scrot..
<defektz> har bara lekt i en timme med det.
<amelia> tiina: vad menar du med att inget händer?
<tiina> jag har installerat hela ubuntu om pga ATI och har fortfarande en massa problem olösta men behöver iaf bank id
<realubot> tiina: Om du dubbelklickar på filen startar inte Archive Manager då?
<tiina> Ja den blir till en katalog???
<realubot> Ja? Markera katalogen och tryck på knappen Extahera...
<realubot> Eller vad det heter.
<tiina> ok
<defektz> tar xvzf fil
<realubot> tiina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Basic_Archives
<tiina> blev två kataloger istället
<defektz> slarver
<defektz> :)
<realubot> tiina: Det ska inte vara tar -xvf utan bara tar xvf file.tar.gz
<mewmin> kör windows
<kodein> realubot: spelar ingen roll om det är - eller inte.
<realubot> tiina: Du dubbelklickade på katalogen så du fick upp två kataloger? Du ska bara markera katalogen genom att klicka en gång på den och sedan välja att extrahera filerna.
<tiina> jag vet inte kan inget om detta.....men verkar inte funka öppna som det står överallt man ska
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<defektz> jag har kört xvzf hela tiden och det inte bara är .tar då bara xvf
<defektz> oj det blev en konstig mening
<realubot> tiina: Skriv så här i Terminalen:
<tiina> den extrahera och det blev 2 kataloger istället
<kodein> gnu tar är dock duktigt på att själv känna igen om det bara är tar eller tar.gz, iofs
<kodein> även vid komprimering, beroende på filändelsen man ger arkivet
<defektz> där ser man smidigt
<defektz> ah det funkade ju det oxå :) så har jag trasslat in ett z i alla dessa år.
<tiina> det går inte installera tar.gz???
<tiina> e bara katalog finns inte fast den finns?
<realubot> tiina: mkdir $HOME/BANKID && file=$(find $HOME -iname '*bankid*tar.gz') && mv $file $HOME/BANKID/ && cd $HOME/BANKID && tar xvf $file
<realubot> Den raden borde göra jobbet för dig.
<tiina> hände inget
<realubot> tiina: mkdir $HOME/BANKID && file=$(find $HOME -iname '*bankid*tar.gz' | grep ".*.tar.gz") && mv $file $HOME/BANKID/ && cd $HOME/BANKID && tar xvf $file
<realubot> Kanske du får köra.
<realubot> tiina: Om du kör det här, vad får du då?
<tiina> mkdir : Kan ej skapa katalog
<tiina> var svaret
<realubot> find $HOME -iname '*.tar.gz'
<defektz> katalogen finns redan kanske.
<realubot> tiina: Har du redan en katalog som heter BANKID?
<tiina> ja den hittade den på skrivbordet
<realubot> Testa det här:
<realubot> tiina: file=$(find $HOME -iname '*bankid*tar.gz' | grep ".*.tar.gz") && mv $file $HOME/BANKID/ && cd $HOME/BANKID && tar xvf $file
<tiina> den hittade filen på skrivbordet
<realubot> Kör det här då:
<realubot> tiina: file=$(find $HOME/Skrivbord/ -iname '*bankid*tar.gz' | grep ".*.tar.gz") && mv $file $HOME/BANKID/ && cd $HOME/BANKID && tar xvf $file
<tiina> inget händer tyvärr
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du om du kör: ls -l $HOME/BANKID
<tiina> ska kolla
<tiina> 0
<realubot> 0?
<tiina> ja totalt 0
<realubot> tiina: Testa: cd $HOME/BANKID
<realubot> OCh sedan: pwd
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<defektz> heter filen någonting med *bankid*tar.gz ? så att det inte är något annat
<tiina> då kom det bankid med i ramsan
<tiina> Den heter BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar.gz
<realubot> defektz: Just det.
<defektz> :)
<realubot> tiina: Vad då "kom med i ramsan"?
<defektz> tar xvf BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar.gz -C $HOME/BANKID
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~$ cd $HOME/BANKID
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~/BANKID$ pwd
<tiina> /home/tiina/BANKID
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~/BANKID$
<realubot> tiina: tar xvf $HOME/Skrivbord/BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar.gz -C $HOME/BANKID
<realubot> Kör det.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Och sedan kör du: ls -l $HOME/BANKID/
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<tiina> totalt 8
<tiina> drwxr-xr-x 2 tiina tiina 4096 2012-01-24 15:49 BISP-4.19.0.11351
<tiina> drwxr-xr-x 6 tiina tiina 4096 2012-01-24 15:48 lang
<realubot> tiina: Bra. Nu har du packat upp filen.
<tiina> TACK <3
<tiina> vad gör jag sen?
<realubot> tiina: Nu ska du stega in i BISP... med: cd $HOME/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351
<realubot> tiina: Gör det och skriv sedan: pwd
<realubot> och posta resultatet här.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> defektz: Bra tips där. :)
<defektz> :D
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~/BANKID$ cd $HOME/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351$  pwd
<tiina> /home/tiina/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351$  pwd
<tiina> /home/tiina/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351
<realubot> Det är sådant här som gör att en vanlig user inte använder Linux. Man måste vara hacker för att packa upp en fil till en katalog.
<defektz> haha
<defektz> ja
<realubot> tiina: Kör: ls -l $HOME/BANKID/BISP-4.19.0.11351/
<tiina> ok
<realubot> !pastebin | tiina
<ubot2> tiina: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiina> paste there now
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927732/
<defektz> tiina: när du ändå är igång o knapprar, testa, apt-cache search bankid
<defektz> jag är bara nyfiken om det finns nåt
<realubot> defektz: Finns inte i förrådet.
<defektz> ok
<tiina> var söker jag den?
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo ./install.4.19.0.11351.sh i
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Vad får du som svar i Terminalen då?
<realubot> defektz: Det är ett proprietärt program som man måste ladda ner från bankid.com.
<tiina> instalation complete
<defektz> aha
<realubot> tiina: Se där!
<tiina> BRA hurraaa...var finns den nu?
<realubot> tiina: Nu ska bankid var installerat på ditt system!
<tiina> :))))) TACK realubot you rock
<realubot> tiina: Tryck Superkey+A och bokstaver bankid
<realubot> *bokstavera
<realubot> Så borde du få upp det?
<tiina> vet ej vad superkey är?
<realubot> tiina: Det ska annars starta när du försöker logga in på en bank som kräver det. Dock så har du ingen e-leg installerat ännu.
<realubot> tiina: Windows-tangenten.
<tiina> ska jag logga på banken sidan nu och kolla om det funkar
<realubot> tiina: Vilken bank har du?
<tiina> handelsbanken
<realubot> Ok. Jag vet inte hur det fungerar där. Men om allt fungerar som det ska så ska bankid poppa upp när du klickar på rätt ställe på babken.
<realubot> Äbanken
<tiina> jag har installerat deras shbecrdeb_1.0.2_i386.deb
<realubot> *banken
<realubot> tiina: Ok.
<tiina> nu ska jag testa KRAM
<realubot> KRAM
<realubot> defektz: PUSS
<realubot> tiina har härliga ord för saker i Terminalen. Kommandon är "koder" och resultaten är "ramsor". :)
<kodein> 12 eurocent säger att hon kommer att be om hjälp med bankid igen
<realubot> Helt klart.
<realubot> Dock så har jag gjort min del så nu får ni ta över.
<kodein> jag körde ett program och det blev nåt fel. hjälp.
<realubot> Jag har hjälpt henne med precis det här en gång innan. Att packa upp bankid-filen och installera.
<realubot> Men men. Allt är enkelt när man kan det.
<coobra> coffe: :D
<coffe> coobra,
<fredrik_> kommer ubuntus serververison med några former av brändvägsregler? Jag har precis installerat i en VM-ware lösning. Kan ssh-a in lokalt från burken men inte från nätet... den är helt död där
<Nafallo> fredrik_: nej
<defektz> :)
<joel135> hej ubuntu-se
<fredrik_> Nafallo, Finns det ett smidigt sätt att se om apachen svarar med välkomstsidan som den skall... när man är i terminalen vill säga?
<fredrik_> wget eller nått kanske?
<Nafallo> fredrik_: later rimligt
<fredrik_> Nafallo, jag gissar att det är en brandvägg hos leverantören som inte släpper igenom mig... Men måste ju verifiera detta på något sätt...
<fredrik_> Om jag kan ansluta lokalt via ssh så borde den ju vara rättkonfad iaf menar jag
<Nafallo> fredrik_: inte nodvandigtvis.
<Nafallo> fredrik_: kan du pinga instansen over natet?
<ePax> fredrik_, Kolla vilken port leverantören har öppen och byt port på din ssh.
<Nafallo> realubot: superkey+a... vad mer kanner du till?
<Nafallo> wow
<Nafallo> afmv minst
<phnom> fredrik_: netcat eller wget
<Nafallo> mer an vad jag visste.
<joel135> jag har en framebuffer fb1 som inte används som skärm i x11. kan jag tilldela den en terminal som annars nås via Ctrl+Alt+F<n>?
<ePax> 0_o
 * ePax har en android nu...  vilken lyx... nu kan jag ställa in när email ska hämtas... hahah... jemfört med iphone där man har push - on/off 
<ePax> jämfört*
<realubot> Nafallo: Superkey+D
<realubot> Nafallo: Superkey+W
<realubot> Nafallo: Superkey+S
<Nafallo> realubot: d gor inget har...
<Nafallo> realubot: s anvander jag alltid hela tiden :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Det gör det i Unity på 11.04.
<Nafallo> realubot: hrm. jag ar pa precise... vad gor d?
<realubot> Nafallo: Superkey+D visar SKrivbordet ju. Döljer alla fönster.
<Nafallo> hrm. okay.
<Nafallo> inte har :-)
<realubot> Ok. :S
<Nafallo> realubot: mina homeplugs har kommit fram!
<realubot> Nafallo: HAr du fönster uppe då?
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad ska du ha dom till?
<Nafallo> realubot: nu maste jag bara ga och hamta dem :-P
<Nafallo> realubot: fa tradad uppkoppling i mitt rum, och slanga upp en accesspunkt for att starka forbindelsen for resten av huset ocksa ;-)
<realubot> Unity hänger sig lite för mig när jag öppnar Dash ibland. Jag får inte upp ikonerna i Dash och jag måste klicka med musen på Dash-ikonen för att få tillbaka SKrivbordet. Det är lite "buggigt".
<ePax> Jag har en liknande lösning hemma... homplug + en router extra som access punkt
<realubot> Nafallo: Aha.
<Nafallo> realubot: med andra ord... modemet/apn ar pa bottenvaningen, och jag bor pa 2a vaningen ;-)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag kör med kabel. :) Stabilt och bra.
<Nafallo> far typ 10Mbps utav 50 :-P
<Nafallo> realubot: meh... det ar ju det jag tankt gora ;-)
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Ja, ja. Det skrev du ju.
<Nafallo> bara det att jag tanker anvanda existerande elledningar som natverk :-P
<Nafallo> upp till 200Mbps (beroende pa kabelkvalitet
<Nafallo> )
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<Nafallo> sa slanga upp ett par access punkter i mitt rum :-P
<realubot> Jag har läst lite om sådana där dosor som man kopplar in i eluttaget. Jag undrar om inte BBB har sådana att sälja.
<Nafallo> en wrt54gl for att fa VPN + switch :-)
<Nafallo> och en cisco for att vara repeater / brygga
<realubot> Nej, det har dom nog inte men jag har läst om det i.a.f.
<Nafallo> starka signalen + roaming
<Nafallo> realubot: solwise.co.uk
<realubot> Nafallo: Tar du betalt för att du fixar bättre access för resten på våningen då?
<Nafallo> realubot: nope
<realubot> Nafallo: dpl
<realubot> digital powerline
<defektz> just en sådan skulle jag behöva göra. det e ju enkelt att sätta nätverkskortet i repeater mode. men sen då?
<Nafallo> realubot: ar inte det en annan teknik for att gora samma sak?
<Nafallo> defektz: sorry? natverkskort? o_O
<realubot> "Digital Powerline (DPL) technology provides the transmission of data to users over the same lines that bring electric power to homes and businesses."
<defektz> har ju 2 wifikort.
<realubot> Nafallo: http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/definition/Digital-Powerline
<realubot> Det kanske det är.
<defektz> atheros och ett rtl
<defektz> dessa telefonförsäljare...
<Nafallo> realubot: det finns mangder med varianter, och de ar inte kompatibla.
<realubot> speeds up to 1Mbps?
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> realubot: inte den, nej ;-)
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har sett 11Mbps, 85Mbps, 200Mbps, 500Mbps, 1Gbps...
<realubot> "Överföringshastigheten för hemapplikationer ligger i området 50 bit/s – 50 kbit/s. För matarkabel i jord har nämnts hastigheter upp till 10 Mbit/s (Nortel Networks)."
<realubot> PLC
<realubot> Power Line Communication
<Nafallo> realubot: som sagt. det ar inte den :-)
<realubot> "Elnätskommunikation, (eng. Power Line Communication, PLC), kallas det när överföring av data sker på elnätet."
<Nafallo> realubot: 200Mbps AV heter standarden jag kommer anvanda.
<realubot> Nafallo: Mhm.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag var inne hela dagen igar. nu ska vi bara se till att jag kommer mig ut idag :-P
<Nafallo> later
<larsemil>    
<kodein> det var ju bättre väder igår än idag, så du prioriterar konstigt
<tiina>  Hej realubot....bankid finns med i gästsessionen?? Hur får jag den till min ordinarie session?
<realubot> tiina: Installerade du bankid när du var inloggad i gästkontot?
<tiina> nej jag installerade den när jag var på ordinarie session
<tiina> men den fanns i gästsessionen  och här men tomt?
<realubot> tiina: Ok, låter jättekonstigt att den skulle finnas installerad på gästkontot då. :S
<realubot> tiina: Jag har inte tid nu så du får fråga någon annan om hjälp. Jag måste dra nu. Lycka till.
<tiina> ja men så var det....vet inte hela ubuntu i min dator är jätte ostabilt....
<tiina> ok tack
<hplc> god morgon
<phnom> Morrn
<kodein> *drar sig en kvart till*
<Haffe> Fisk?
<phnom> Feskebaut
<kodein> laserkatt?
<hplc> unix cat?
<hplc> ska vi gissa-katten?
<phnom> Hurra för att städa spaces i kod!
<hplc> fast att ta bort white space kan man väl bash-scripta?
<hplc> med sed och awk och såna?
<kodein> jag tror det är en maine coon
<defektz> kodein: gillar du kodein? :)
<kodein> gillar du defekter?
<defektz> vissa
<kodein> ok.
<phnom> hplc: Ja, annars hade jag ju aldrig orkat göra det.
<phnom> hplc: Blir lite omständigare när folk blandar space och tab för att indentera kod.
<defektz> jag gillar även kodein.
<defektz> :)
<kodein> ok.
<hplc> ja det var det första jag lärde mig nu när jag började, man bestämmer sig för antal spaces i tab och sen använder man bara tab
<phnom> Har inget emot folk som använder space, bara man är konsekvent.
<hplc> sant
<hplc> antingen / eller, men blanda inte typ
<kodein> tabs for indentation, spaces for alignment är en rätt ok strategi
<Haffe> kodein: Har du kodat python någon gång?
<kodein> Haffe: ja.
<defektz> mot tåget.
<Haffe> Hur många rundor memtest ska man köra innan man vågar tro på att minnet är ok?
<larsemil> Haffe: jag körde två timmar utan fel, lät stå på över natten, en miljon miljarder fel
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Jag har en maskin som jag har kört 20 rundor på.
<hplc> kan Thunderbird importera hela kontaktlistan jag har på hotmail.com?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> snart är arbetsveckan slut.
<jo-erlend_> Hva kaller dere de forskjellige Unity-tingene på svensk? Vi prøver å finne norske ord. Dash, Launcher, etc?
<kodein> jag ser en bil, jag ser en tjej, jag ser en snut, snart har arbetsvecka 15 tagit slut
<Haffe> En klocka.
<Haffe> Ett askfat.
<kodein> per sinding-larsen
<andol> Haffe: Jag råkade låta en maskin köra memtest under ett halvår :)
<kodein> för säkerhets skull
<johanbr> andol, hittade du några fel? :)
<andol> Nix
<hplc> kodein: var glad att du har ett jobb, jag önskar jag hade ett
<hplc> hade jag förstått mig på hur det går till att hjälpa översätta och rätta program så hade jag gladeligen tagit på mig att ställa upp och hjälpa ubuntu-communityn
<ho> hej
<ho> Hur ändrar jag keyring lösenordet?
<hplc> ho: jag hade lite samma problem, jag hade glömt mitt gamla lösenord, så jag valde remove och då kunde jag skapa ett nytt sen
<Philip5> HELG!!!
<hplc> fast det kanske förstör hela nyckelringen :s
<Umeaboy> Om man har installerat linuxdcpp från bzr-grenen, men inte fick med libnotify-dev, hur skriver man med scons för att avinstallera?
<Umeaboy> scons uninstall=/usr/bin/linuxdcpp ?
<Umeaboy> Har läst manualen, men hittade inget som visade.
<defektz> kaffe!
<arand> Ugh, kod som mixar color och colour är satans påfund...
<Umeaboy> arand: Ja, han är ju elak av natur.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<arand> Spenderade just en kvart på att stirra på gdb och försöka lista ut varför det gick snett >:(
<Umeaboy> arand: Blev du klokare av det?
<Umeaboy> Hittade kommandot man skulle skriva.
<Umeaboy> scons -c install
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> scons vill inte använda libnotify
<Philip5> du kanske har en för gammal version av libnotify installerad
<Philip5> kanske kräver nyare
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Möjligt.
<Umeaboy> Vad brukar linuxdcpp kräva?
<Umeaboy> Det här är vad som dök upp iaf:
<Umeaboy> Checking for libnotify >= 0.4.1... (cached) no
<Umeaboy> 	libnotify >= 0.4.1 not found, disabling notifications.
<Umeaboy> 	Note: You might have the lib but not the headers
<Umeaboy> libnotify-dev är redan installerad.
<nikihr> *gäääsp*
<K350> <-- Nybliven tmux freak
<Markk> najs
<Markk> Välkommen till Den Bra Världen ™
<defektz> snackstreet hela kvällen. mums
<hplc> vad är tmux?
<Markk> En screenliknande grej.
<Markk> Fast bättre.
<tiina> hej hej....hur tar bort bankid och installerar på nytt?
<defektz> tmux är riktig bra tycker jag
<defektz> tiina: kör installern igen å se vad den säger
<tiina> den är installerad
<tiina> säger den
<tiina> den ligger i gäst inloggingen fel ställe
<defektz> vänta ska jag kolla pastebinnen
<tiina> bankid måste vara i min inlogging
<hplc> spelar det nån roll i vilken ordning man placerar dns addresserna i resolv.conf?
<antii> ja
<tiina> antagligen hade jag loggat in gästinloggning fast jag tyckte mig vara i ubuntu vanlig
<antii> hplc: högst upp går först.
<antii> osv.
<defektz> tiina: kolla vad det står i BankIDUbuntu_ReadMe_SV_SE.txt
<hplc> antii: ok ja jag lade till ett par rader i maskinen som kör bind, och tänkte att det kanske kan fungera som fallback / failover om dns blir korrupt eller förvirrad
<antii> hm
<antii> nu tänkte du fel :P
<tiina> ok så då ska jag installera allt på nytt det har jag redan provat....det var mycket med komplicerat än så
<K350> Vore det inte för firefox och vlc så kunde jag lika gärna skrota kdm så mycket textläges grejjer som jag kör :-)
<Markk> Samma här. :)
<Markk> K350: Visst är tmux trevligt?
<K350> Ja, verkigen, Jag blev frälst på en gång :-)
<hplc> vad ÄR tmux för nåt?
<defektz> typ screen
<antii> Markk: :P
<Markk> K350: :D
<Markk> hplc: Jag sa ju det.
<hplc> Markk: jag missade det , sorry
<K350> jo, fast det tog ett tag innan jag fick grepp om det
<K350> fast det gick rätt snabt att komma underfund med
<Markk> :)
<K350> funderar på om jag ska - om det går - flytta statusbaren till ovansidan av skärmen istället
<Markk> K350: jodå
<Markk> Man vänjer sig :)
<Markk> Jag har dock konfat om ctrl-b till ctrl-a
<K350> ja, fast jag byta ctrl+b mot ctrl-a
<K350> lol
<K350> tänkte på samma sak där :-D
<defektz> lika bra att vänja sig vid default :)
<K350> jo, ctrl-b var ju något marigt
<K350> anväder du mutt också?
<Markk> mutt känner jag inte till.
<K350> det är en epost läsare
<K350> väldigt trevlig. Men det var lite uppförsbacke..
<K350> men när man väl kommit underfund med det hela så....
<K350> kan förresten tipsa m htop som alternativ till top
<K350> oj...här händer saker.....brb
<defektz> kan tipsa om turses om ni twittrar
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Har mina delar nu
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> SKa börja bygga nu
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Förövrigt, R3 är snyggt
<tiina> Hej funkar inte följa texten för att få bort bankid???
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot
<Markk> K350: aha
<swecarp> hejsan
<swecarp> Ezim,
<Ezim> hej swecarp. hur mår du kde-guru :)?
<tiina> hej
<swecarp> inte bra ezim o du store
<tiina> min bankid råkade hamna i gäst session hur får jag den till min ordinarie session?
<Ezim> swecarp, något privat?
<Ezim> tiina, hej.
<tiina> Ezim hej
<tiina> min bankid råkade hamna i gäst session hur får
<swecarp> nejdå lite strul med skype webkameran funkar inte
<tiina> jag den till ordinarie session ubuntu 11.10
<Ezim> hmm okej jag tror jag vet en lösning
<swecarp> hurra o du store Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, ska bara leta reda på hur jag fixa
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<swecarp> i terminalen då eller
<Ezim> swecarp, :) yes
<Ezim> testa om det fungerar. om det gör så kan du ha lösningen permanent utan behöva köra kommandot hela tiden
<swecarp> nu funkar det
<nikihr> Goodkväll
<Ezim> swecarp, :).
<nikihr> Ezim: :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  är det en permanent lösning
<Ezim> nikihr, hej på dig.
<nikihr> whats up kurdi
<Ezim> swecarp, nästan.
<Ezim> swecarp, 1. kdesudo kate /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<swecarp> ok behöver jag köra komandot när jag startar skype
<Ezim> 2. Exec= skriver du in följande sak: bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<Ezim> spara. done. :)
<Ezim> swecarp, nu kommer du ej behöva köra från terminalen
<Ezim> nikihr, bara bra. lite trött. själv?
<nikihr> Ezim: jora det är fint med mig :)
<Ezim> nikihr, härligt att höra. hur går det med kanalen?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Konstigt swecarp. Hittar inte mina distanser från chassit.
<Ezim> tjena Krawlezt[BYGGA] grabben
<einand> någon som vet vad DNG är för filformat?
<Ezim> einand, är det inte bild grej?
<nikihr> Ezim: ja du första gången jag ircar på ett tag, har varit dränkt i jobb tyvärr :(
<swecarp> ezim nu kan jag inte starta skype iconen i startmenyn funkar inte
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Ezim: Tja, bygger datorn nu! :)
<Ezim> nikihr, :) okej. det är nog första ggr på ett tag jag också ircar. har väl inte ircar så mkt ett bra tag.
<einand> Ezim: jo, men mer exakt vad som är fördelen med det jämfört med annat
<einand> eller nackdelen
<Ezim> Krawlezt[BYGGA], nice.
 * einand köpte nytt objektiv idag
<Ezim> swecarp, kan du kopiera till pastebin hur det ser ut hos dig?
<swecarp> ok kate bilden eller
<Ezim> einand, ingen aning. fråga Philip5 som sysslar mkt med bilder.
<Ezim> swecarp, yes.
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/4FuMt.png
<einand> Ezim:
<einand> The solution to this growing problem is Digital Negative (DNG), a publicly available archival format for the raw files generated by digital cameras. By addressing the lack of an open standard for the raw files created by individual camera models, DNG helps ensure that photographers will be able to access their files in the future.
<Ezim> swecarp, problemet är rätt så klart. ska se ut så här: Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<Ezim> dvs ingen mellanslag
<einand> Key benefits for photographers:
<einand> DNG format helps promote archival confidence, since digital-imaging software solutions will be able to open raw files more easily in the future.
<einand> A single raw processing solution enables a more efficient workflow when handling raw files from multiple camera models and manufacturers.
<einand> A publicly documented and readily available specification can be easily adopted by camera manufacturers and updated to accommodate technology changes.
<einand> Ezim: ser ut som jag litar på DNG
<Ezim> einand, :) ok.
<Philip5> einand: vad har du skaffat för objektig då? något ljusstarkt?
<swecarp> Ezim,  nu funkar allt tack
<einand> Philip5: nä, billigaste möjliga
<Ezim> swecarp, np.
<Philip5> swecarp: är det kameraimporten du fått att funka nu?
<swecarp> nej webkameran i skype
<einand> Philip5: http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/kameraobjektiv/SIGMA5A9955/sigma-objektiv-70-300mm-f4-5-6-nikon
<Ezim> itmannen, :) är du tillbaks?
<Philip5> einand: men ett nikon 35/1.8G är ju billgit, ljusstarkt och bra
<einand> Philip5: tänkte köpa samma i sommar, fast med VR och f/2.5
<Philip5> einand: aha, det där. jag funderar på att köpa motsvarande från tamron men med bildstabilisator.
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag skall  nog fota lite i morgon så då skall jag testa
<hplc> mums hemmagjorda hamburgare med cola och sen kaffe med vaniljglass och chokladsås till efterrätt
<Philip5> einand: med 2.8 menar du och 70-200?
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Hallå-
<einand> Philip5: gör jag nog
<einand> Philip5: åtta papp iaf
<Philip5> einand: är det sigmas du tänkte på då också?
<einand> japp
<Philip5> ok
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/calligra-app-suite-goes-stable/
<Ezim> för alla kde/qt vänner
<realubot> Ezim: Så du vågar dig in i kanalen igen?
<Ezim> läste nyligen att kubuntu fått en sponsor
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> blue... nåonting.
<einand> Philip5: håller på och slänger upp lite exempel bilder tagna med det objektivet
<Ezim> realubot, :) jag har ej haft tid att sitta framför nätet.
<einand> Philip5: allt är handburet
<Ezim> realubot, :) roligt då jag var den som diskutera det med kubuntu huvudutvecklaren.
<realubot> Ezim: Kul att se dig i.a.f.
<realubot> Ezim: Om 3 dagar hävs bannen på itmannen också.
<Philip5> einand: skoj
<Ezim> realubot, hans nick är ju här.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Har du lyckats förstöra delarna än då?
<realubot> Ezim: Han är mutad.
<realubot> *muted
<Ezim> synd
<Ezim> har admins tråkigt?
<einand> om inte imgur hade krashat
<einand> Imgur is over capacity!
<einand> Sorry! We're busy running around with our hair on fire because Imgur is over capacity! This can happen when the site is under very heavy load, or while we're doing maintenance. Please try again in a few minutes.
<hplc> "mutad"?
<einand> Philip5: du kan titta på mitt HDR lek så länge
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/MtBnZ#0
<swecarp> Ezim,  är det samma lösning om micen inte funkar
<Ezim> swecarp, är micen inbyggd?
<realubot> hplc: mute == stum; mållös; tyst
<swecarp> nej det är headset
<realubot> muted == tystad
<realubot> av op.
<Philip5> einand: ska du också bli hdr-fanatiker?!?
<hplc> är det nåt man blir om man är tjatig?
<Ezim> swecarp, se på ljudinställningar
<Ezim> med pavucontrol
<Ezim> samt skypes ljudinställningar
<einand> Philip5: känndes mer som en grej värt att testa på
<Ezim> swecarp, har du pulseaudio?
<swecarp> ok det är inte jag som har problemet men det är itmannen  men bara i kubuntu
<Philip5> einand: jo det är värt att testa
<Philip5> einand: vad var det du undrade om dng?
<einand> Philip5: nä, jag undra vad det var bara
<swecarp> Philip5,  o einand  jag skall nog så småning om testa HDR
<einand> Philip5: läst på själv nu
<Philip5> men det vet du nu eller?
<einand> japp
<Philip5> ok
<Ezim> swecarp, han behöver install pavucontroll/pulseaudio
<Ezim> swecarp, om han behöver hjälp kan han pm mig.
<Philip5> einand: fotar du i raw nu då eller fortfarande jpg?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hur är det kde-guru_nr1?
<swecarp> ok jag skall säga till honom det
<Philip5> Ezim: bara bra. det är ju helg :D
<Ezim> Philip5, härligt höra.
<Philip5> Ezim: själv då?
<Ezim> Philip5, bara bra. varit/är upptagen med privatlivet/studierna
<einand> Philip5: börja med raw nu igen
<einand> Philip5: hittade (tyvär) adobes mjukvara som klara av det utan problem
<defektz> atou:  734,8 / 1376,0 MB [53%] | Speed: 156,7
<Philip5> Ezim: försöker du säga att du har ett eget liv??!!
<Ezim> Philip5, haha nja. att :) det finns viktigare saker i livet än att bli bannad av er admins :P.
<Philip5> einand: kör du inte linux?
<coobra> Philip5:  kör du windows
<einand> Philip5: inte på laptopen
<Philip5> coobra: nej
<Philip5> einand: för linux är nog annars corels aftershot pro bästa raw-editeraren
<einand> Philip5: Adobe CS5 mjukvarorna fungerar utmärkt i linux
<einand> Philip5: http://imgur.com/a/1UatS#0
<einand> Philip5: objektivet känns rejält "mediokert" absolut inget som gör så det känns som det sticker ut alls. Men köpte det mest för att få en insikt i vad mm värdet betyder på min kamera
<einand> för att köpa ljustarkare sedan
<Philip5> fast CS är ju inte bäst på raw-edit utan är mer att det kan det
<einand> Philip5: kör Ligtroom på det
<Philip5> einand: nä jag skulle aldrig kasta pengar på ett objektiv i den prisklassen för det brukar vara lite som att kasta pengar i sjön för man blir aldrig nöjd
<einand> Philip5: 1300kr känns inte direkt som någon lider av
<einand> Philip5: lägger häldre 1300kr och lär mig det jag är intresserad av, än att chansar och köper ett för 8000 och inser att jag gjort fel
<Philip5> köper man bra grejer så har de bra andrahandsvärde och man förlorar max tusen kronor medan dåliga grejer blir man inte av med
<Ezim> http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/04/09/rad-vid-datorkop/
<Ezim> :)
<einand> tja, nu förlorade jag ju också max 1000kr ;)
<tiina> hej hej vem kan tänka sig och fixa min bankid?
<einand> Philip5: sedan får man räkna tid med, skall jag köpa att dyrare dröjer det kanske 2 månder, innan jag hittar motivation till det
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand tiina Ezim: Kan ni bygga datorer?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Jag har placerat CPUn rätt men kan inte fälla ner luckan.
<Ezim> Krawlezt[BYGGA], :) aldrig ägt en egen. bortsett från stenålder laptop jag har nu.
<Ezim> tiina, kör du ubuntu med unity?
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: ja
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand: placerat cpun försiktigt och nu när jag ska stänga luckan går den inte ner
<einand> stänga lucka?
<Ezim> tiina, gå in i rot dvs / katalogen där finns home.
<tiina> Ezim det gör jag
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> GÃ¥r inte einand
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: vad för lucka?
<Ezim> bör finnas katalog för gäst-kontot och dess inställningar
<einand> Philip5: blev ändå "ok" bilder, även om de inte sticker ut
<Ezim> samt huvudkontot
<Ezim> du kan kopiera över inställningarna till huvudkontot
<tiina> hej hur menar du jag skulle göra?
<Ezim> tiina, gå in i rot sektionen.
<tiina> hur?
<Ezim> där finns en mapp/katalog
<Ezim> klicka på på din filhanterare
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand: Den som sitter över där man ska sätta in cpun, har satt ner cpun och ska dra ner den men den går inte ner?
<tiina> menade du root?
<Haffe> Ezim: Det går snabbare att skriva cd ~
<tiina> vad ska jag göra i root katalogen?
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: har du satt den åt rätt håll?
<tiina> tomt?
<Ezim> Haffe, inte alla kan hantera terminalen.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand: Det är det jag har!
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: det skall vara lite motstånd, och "knäppa" till
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand: Vet inet om jag vågar dra i så mycket
<Ezim> hmm märkt en bugg i kde 4.8.2
<Ezim> animeringen fungerar inte med dolphin
<tiina> Ezim vad gör i root katalogen vidare då??fattar inte vad du menar?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand: Fick ner den nu, dock känns det inte bra
<Ezim> tiina, finns det inte en home katalog i root katalogen?
<tiina> jag förstår inte vad du vill jag gör där?
<Ezim> där inne bör dina olika konton finnas. jag har bara 1. så finns bara mitt namn.
<tiina> det finns root och home vilket ska jag in i?
<Ezim> samt lost+found, mysql.
<Ezim> tiina, home.
<tiina> det finns inga konton?
<Ezim> tiina, :( jag vet inte hur jag ska förklara det på något annat sätt.
<Ezim> kanske någon annan kan hjälpa dig
<tiina> vad ska jag gör där?
<tiina> vad vill du jag ska se efter för fil katalog?
<tiina> Root är tomt Hemkatalogen finns min katalog och i den vad vill du jag gör där?
<defektz> en heldag med bankid.
<tiina> Är det fel menar du?
<tiina> du har inte installerat det till mig eller?
<tiina> Klart man vill det ska fungera
<defektz> hur mycket har du googlat då?
<tiina> Vad tror du??
<defektz> :)
<tiina> Varför ska jag fråga här om jag hade löst den själv genom att googla???
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: kan inte bli värre än att skiten exploderar
<defektz> jag googlade bankid +ubuntu. ubuntu.se ircloggar kom upp först
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand: den passade inte på ett annat sätt och har fått ner den nu hårt men inte överdrivet.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Kanske jag som nojjade
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: vet ju inte hur ditt moderkort är, men de jag pillat på har krävt lite kraft
<arand> Jag pillade med bankid någon gång för länge sedan, då konstaterade jag att det bara funkade på 32bit...
<einand> arand: skall fungera med 64bits nu, har jag för mig. Dock inte säker
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Ta det lugnt med luckan. Använd inte våld
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Hur går det med luckan? Jag tror att du måste ändra lite på positionen där luckan sitter fast i moderkortet. Att den inte ligger rätt i fästet (gångjärnet)?
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Du var noga med att hörnet på processorn matchade rätt hörn på moderkortets sockel va?
<nikihr> Philip5: har du byggt e17?
<defektz> då är det xbmc läge
<hplc> jäkla möss till att vara sluga, dom lyckas ta osten utan att trigga fällan, borde sätta upp en webcam i hallen
<Haffe> Skaffa katt?
<hplc> har ingen tycker inte om dom heller, är mer för hundar och en sån kan jag inte rasta med mina ben
<ice_> ngn som vet om man kan mounta ufs2 med skrivrettigheter i ubuntu 12
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Allting går bra! Dock får jag inte in fast hårddisken så funderar på att ha den löst.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Äsch. Det är bara att klura lite på hur du ska skruva fast den.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Du fick processorn och processorflääkten på plats? Det är det viktigaste.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Har du kopplar in processorfläkten?
<realubot> *kopplat
<realubot> Så det får ström?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Ja, har kopplat in allting.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Jag får inte fast hårddisken
<andol> ice_: Givet att man läser manual mount(8) rätt så ska ufs2 vara monterbart i skrivbart läge.
<andol> s/man/jag/
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Ska nätagge's fläkten vara uppåt eller neråt?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> einand
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> andol
<einand> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: beror på, luften skall spruta in i datorn
<spacebug-> nätaggets fräkt brukar väl blåsa ut eller?
<Nafallo> vad spacebug- sa
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> mina homeplugs kom idag, och de ar trasiga.
<Nafallo> iaf ena sidan.
<Nafallo> tror den blir overhettad eller sa, och bara stanger av sig.
<Nafallo> med senaste firmware.
<spacebug-> homeplug?
<Nafallo> *nickar*
<Ezim> hur fungerar ubuntu 12.04 just nu för er som kör den redan nu?
<Barre> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: har du fått dnia lekasaker?
<Barre> /lekasaker/leksaker/
<spacebug-> Ezim: det har fungerat bra för mig sen alpha 1 typ. Buggar rättas till hela tiden och paket uppdateras.
<Ezim> spacebug-, trevligt. för det är inte långt kvar.
<Ezim> dock råder jag ändå folk köra ny ubuntu utgåva efter några veckor eller upp till någon månad
<Ezim> då brukar det vara stabilt
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Barre: JA :)
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Har byggt ihop den men den startar inte nu
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> '
<Ezim> http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-shuttleworth-turning-ubuntu-into-the-next-apple-2012-4
<Barre> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: frustrerande...
<hplc> funderar på vad jag ska göra med min 2.66Ghz 400MB RAM maskin, enligt fedora folket kräver deras anaconda minst 768MB bara för att installationen ska starta alls
<Ezim> hplc kör lubuntu
<Ezim> puppy linux
<Ezim> slitaz
<Ezim> det finns gott om lättviktade distar
<hplc> jag skulle behöva något i stil med en filserver, det är vad jag saknar
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Barre: jag är svin arg nu faktiskt
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> ALLA kablar är i
<Haffe> Har du prövat att förjaga demonen som hemsöker din maskin?
<hplc> funderar på den freebsd baserade FreeNAS
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Haffe: Jag är arg
<Haffe> Ok.
<nikihr> gah någon som kör xubuntu här?
<Haffe> Jadå.
<nikihr> jag blir tokig på äckel "handtagen" längst ner till höger på fönstrerna?
<Ezim> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/04/kde-5-0-4-things-we-want-to-see/
<Haffe> Ok.
<Ezim> nikihr, när jag testade xubuntu körde jag med en docka om du minns rätt :)
<nikihr> Ezim: mjo men det här har nog med xfwm att göra
<nikihr> ska visa er
<nikihr> http://i.imgur.com/sMGla.png
<nikihr> kolla längst ner till höger där
<Ezim> nikihr, ser inget mysko.
<nikihr> längst ner till höger på fönstrerna?
<Ezim> nikihr, menar du den vita kvadraten?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Barre: Funderar på hur långt tid det tar för mig att kasta datorn från fönstret
<Ezim> Krawlezt[BYGGA], :) varför skulle du vilja det?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Ezim: Byggt ihop datorn nu men den startar inte
<nikihr> Ezim: yepp
<Ezim> Krawlezt[BYGGA], ej min starkaste sida.
<Barre> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: du har inte ett monster-grafikkort som behöver anslutas till powersupply men du glömt det?
<Ezim> nikihr, beror det inte på att teman inte fungerar fullt ut?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Barre: Har inget grafikkort, finns i moderkortet samt CPUn
<Haffe> Har du anslutit gula-svarta kabeln?
<Barre> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: då är det inte det då :P
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Haffe: Har anslutit allting
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Ska börja om från ruta1.
<Haffe> Har du anslutit tryckknappen från chassit?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Ska börja om från att moderkortet är i chassit, återkommer.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Ska dock äta först.
<nikihr> jag har ingen aning
<nikihr> Ezim: jag har inte sett några problem med det
<nikihr> förutom det där dåra
<Ezim> nikihr, okej :) kanske just problem där. är det så störande?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Jävla skit
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Jag tror också att nätaggets fläkt ska blåsa ut luft ur dator.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: D.v.s. nätagge tska monteras så att fläkten "pekar" ut ur chassit.
<nikihr> Ezim: sjukt störande tycker jag
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Jag har distanser över, dock kan dom inte gå in i något hål.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Alltså. Ta det lugnt nu.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Det gäller att du har gjort rätt. Jag hoppas att du har monterat allt korrekt.
<realubot> Det är bättre att göra det sakta men säkert än att slänga ihop allt och hoppas på det bästa.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Fick inte datorn att starta så ska göra om mycket.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Tog 4h att bygga, sen nu blir det väl lite extra.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Jo, jag är orolig för hur du gjorde med processorn.
<realubot> Man ska inte använda våld för att stänga locket.
<realubot> Det ska bara vara att mer eller mindre fälla ner locket om man gör det på rätt sätt.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Har du möjlighet att ta ett kort på bygget så som det ser ut nu och ladda upp?
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Jag hade glömt att koppla i PowerSW och Reset -.^
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Du kan inte börja om från ruta 1 för då måste du köpa ny kylpasta eftersom du redan har monterat kylaren på processorn. Tar du bort den nu så förstör du kylpastan.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: kom på det
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Ok, det förklarar ett och annat.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Ska bygga nu men testar starta senare
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Återkommer
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Jag har ingen aning om du har monterat sakerna rätt.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> http://archive.64bits.se/guider/pcbyggarskola/index7.php är jag nu
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Nästa kap nu
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Ok, du har väl inga sådana kort?
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Se till att du sätter korten rätt. RAM-minne e.t.c. Att pinsen hamnar rätt i portarna.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Ja, kollat. Förövrigt realubot var R3 jätte fint.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Nja. Det duger. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Det är ett bra chassi i.a.f. Många platser för fläktar/hdd och ljuddämpat.
<realubot> Sort och rymligt.
<realubot> *stort
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Jag är orolig för din processor. :S
<K350> #ncurses måste vara freenodes mest stendöda kanal
<realubot> Jag gillar ncurses.
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av CenterIM?
<realubot> Det är ett program som ligger helt i linje med min övergång från Ubuntu Desktop till Ubuntu Server.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> realubot: Det funkar fortfarande inte
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Snart flyger datorn
<realubot> Du måste lugna dig och göra saker steg för steg. Ta ett kort på bygget och ladda upp så ser vi kanske vad som är fel.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Se det positivt. Om något sitter fel så är det bättre att datorn inte startar än att du bränner hela moderkortet/CPU/RAM.
 * Barre är uppriktigt sagt imponerad över realubots lugn och tålamod... bra där
<Barre> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Barre: Jag med
<realubot> Jag brände ett RAM när jag monterade in ett nytt RAM i en dator. Till mitt försvar ska sägas att jag monterade datorn i månskenet.
<realubot> Barre: Tack tack.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Jag har inte orkat skruva fast nätagget
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Det bör dock inte göra någon skillnad
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Jag har bara kamera på denna dator realubot
<realubot> Det ska inte spela någon roll så länge du inte flyttar chassit så nätagget riskerar att skada annan elektronik.
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: Ta ett kort med webbkameran då? Håll datorn över bygget och se till att ha bra belysning.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Vilket program används för att fota?
<coobra> heh
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Krawlezt[BYGGA]: I Ubuntu är det Cheese.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Ja, har Windows.
<realubot> einand: Onödigt att köpa kamera+objektiv. Lär av Krawlezt[BYGGA] fotograferingsteknik istället.
<Krawlezt[BYGGA]> Google ger mig inte bra svar heller
<realubot> Krawlezt: Låt mig leta upp ett bra program till Win då.
<realubot> brb
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det borde finnas ett program installerat på datorn till webbkameran? Det har ofta den funktionen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Finns icke
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.soft-files.com/get_software/60711
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ser ut så här: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/record-video-and-take-photo-with-your-webcam-using-avacam/
<Krawlezt> Laddar ner nu
<Krawlezt> realubot: Oherregud råka ladda ner något annat, blir så trött på allting just nu
 * Krawlezt tar långa andetag
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Om du inte har ett program för att ta kort med webbkameran på datorn så.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du ingen mobiltelefon med kamera då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, laddar ner det riktiga programet nu
<Krawlezt> Bilden kommer bli bra realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<Krawlezt> Har bra ljus och man ser bra tror jag
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ta gärna bild(er) så man ser hur saker sitter monterade.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ljuset är nog viktigt eftersom kameran är så kass.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu ska jag bara hitta vart allting sparas.
<realubot> Hehe
<Krawlezt> realubot: Man ser ingenting..
<realubot> För dåligt ljus tror jag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men har ingen i familjen en mobil med kamera?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ingen är vaken, så nej.
<Krawlezt> Vad ska jag kontrollera
<realubot> Ja du. Du kan ju börja med att kontrollera alla kablar?
<realubot> Har du monterat CPU-kylarens kabel i moderkortet?
<realubot> Har du monterat nätaggets kontakt i moderkortet?
<realubot> Är du säker på att du har monterat processorn rätt?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<realubot> Sitter RAM-minnena fast ordentligt? Har det knäppt till när du tryckte i dom?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<Krawlezt> CPU/RAM är jag säker på
<realubot> Ok, du har noterat att/om det sitter en strömbrytare på nätaggets utsida?
<Krawlezt> Ja, testat den med
<realubot> Har du verkligen monterat power-kontakterna från chassit rätt?
<realubot> Vad händer när du försöker starta, ingenting?
<Krawlezt> Ingenting
<realubot> Ok, du har satt i sladden från nätagget i vägguttaget?
<Krawlezt> Ja ^^;
<realubot> Är du säker på power-kontakterna? Sitter dom verkligen rätt i moderkortet?
<Krawlezt> Ja, asså. Där alla sladdar passar har jag satt i dom.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror dom kontakterna passar på olika pins?
<realubot> Det brukar finnas flera olika pins som det går att sätta kontakterna. Har du läst av rätt på moderkortet så att kontakterna sitter på rätt pinnar?
<realubot> Vilket moderkort hade du nu igen?
<Krawlezt> MSI Z77A-G43
<Krawlezt> En kontakt är inte i realubot
<Krawlezt> HD AUDIO står det på den, hittar ingenstans att koppla i den
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll.
<realubot> Det är knappast den som gör så det inte startar.
<Krawlezt> mhm
<Krawlezt> realubot: 4 och 8pins kontakerna från nätagget, vad gör dom?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag kollar på moderkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har satt i den avlånga kontakten från nätagget i moderkotet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är om du har kort som har sådana kontakter.
<realubot> Eller något.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den som är till höger om RAM?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag misstänker att du har satt power on / reset-kontakten fel.
<Krawlezt> Kan man inte starta moderkortet med en skruvmejsel eller något.
<realubot> Jo, men det är onödigt.
<realubot> Du måste ju montera grejerna rätt.
<Krawlezt> Ja, sant.
<realubot> Lika bra att göra det från början.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Power kontakten är ikopplad och sitter hårt till
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har väldigt många pins att sätta power on och reset-kontakterna i längs moderkortets sida. Du får läsa på i maualen vilka pins kontakterna ska sitta i.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, sitter i, men sitter den på rätt pins?
<Krawlezt> Ska läsa manuellen då -.^
<Krawlezt> har kopplat fel tror jag
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det tror jag också.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den 4-pins konstakten från nätagget ska in i moderkortet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och CPU-fläktens kontakt ska sitta på en plats nära RAM-minnet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får läsa manualen. Det står klart och tydligt hur man ska koppla där.
<realubot> Krawlezt: 8-pins kontakten från nätagget ska in i moderkortet, menar jag. Inte 4-pins.
<realubot> 8-pin power connector.
<realubot> Set till att sätta kontakterna på rätt sätt. Det finns en liten spärr som ska knäppa till när kontakten förster i jacket.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och se till att RAM-minnesmodulerna sitter så att spärrarna håller fast minnena, d.v.s. att minnena sitter ordentligt i minnesmodulerna.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Observera att kontakten till CPU-fläkten sitter vid RAM-minnesmodulerna och inte någon annanstans.
<realubot> Se också till att du har satt i kotnakten på rätt håll. Den har spår som ska passa kontakten.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/426/moboe.png
<realubot> Där ser du power switch och reset switch och resp. kontakt ska sitta med plus/minus.
<Krawlezt> realubot: lol
<Krawlezt> Nu snurrar fläkten
<Krawlezt> Men ingen annat
<Krawlezt> Märkte det n'r jag kollade upp
<realubot> Ok, stäng av då.
<realubot> Om inget annat startar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: LOL
<Krawlezt> Det blixtrade
<Krawlezt> Det hör var läskigt
<realubot> Ja, det låter jävligt dåligt.
<realubot> Starta INTE igen!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Var bloxtade det?
<realubot> *blixtrade
<Krawlezt> Haha det där var läskigt
<realubot> Det ska ABSOLUT inte blixtra när du startar datorn!
<Krawlezt> Herregud vad rädd jag blev :P
<einand> någon som vet ett bra plugins för irssi som gör så det står tex A,B i stället för 11,12 m.m.
<realubot> I värsta fall har något gått sönder nu.
<Krawlezt> realubot: :o
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ifl, när fläkten började snurra trodde jag fläkten var på så tänkte stänga av datorn men satte på skiten istället.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska inte starta innan du är säker på att allt sitter rätt monterat.
<Krawlezt> Då blixtrade det till men datorn fortsatte så stängde av allting igen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Var blixtrade det till?
<realubot> Såg du var blixtarna kom från?
<Krawlezt> realubot: PÃ¥ moderkortet -.^
<Krawlezt> Från USB2 porten
<Krawlezt> Eller nära därifrån.
<realubot> Ok. Du har inget inkopplat i porten?
<Krawlezt> Jo
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Vad?
<Krawlezt> Men det var inte på porten
<realubot> Vad har du i USB-porten då?
<Krawlezt> En sladd
<Krawlezt> Fan vet jag
<realubot> Har du satt in en sladd i USB-porten?
<realubot> Vad är det för "sladd"?
<Krawlezt> Aa, på sladden står det USB
<Krawlezt> Så antog att den skulle in där
<Krawlezt> Vafan
<Krawlezt> Sladden var inte ikopplad realubot
<realubot> Ok, det kanske är till USB-portarna på chassit då.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men starta inte igen.
<Krawlezt> FAN realubot
<Krawlezt> Hade kopplat fel tror jag
<realubot> För det ska definitivt inte blixtra om datorn när du startar den.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur hade du kopplat då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hade i någoln annan sladd i USB2 tror jag..
<realubot> Vad var det för "sladd"?
<Krawlezt> Hade i 4a pins sladden från nätagget i USB2 tror jag
<Krawlezt> Hur fan lyckades jag med det
<realubot> Ja, det var inte alls bra!
<Krawlezt> :(
<realubot> Då har du kört in ström i USB-kontakten.
<Krawlezt> Vart ska den in realubot
<Krawlezt> Typ
<realubot> Stäng av nätagget på strömbrytaren. Starta absolut inte datorn
<realubot> !
<Krawlezt> Drar ut sladden från nätagget ^^;
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den ska inte in någonstans. Det är bara 8-pinskontakten och den avlånga kontakten som ska var ainkopplad i moderkortet.
<realubot> 4-pinskontakten är till andra (äldre?) moderkort.
<Krawlezt> Okej, då har jag 2st kontakter kvar.
<realubot> Och den ska absolut inte in i USB-porten.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vilka kontakter har du kvar?
<Krawlezt> HD AUDIO och en kontakt som är ihop med den.
<Krawlezt> AC'97 står det på den.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du har otur så har du sabbat moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Det är jag rädd för också
<realubot> Krawlezt: AC 97 är ljud, tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Fan asså
<Krawlezt> Jävla skit!
<Krawlezt> Min egna dator lurade mig
<realubot> Krawlezt: Se till att stänga av nätagget nu och se till att få bort 4-pinskontakten från USB-porten!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den är borta
<Krawlezt> Den hänger löst nu
<realubot> Se till att den ligger så den inte kommer i kontakt med elektroniken. Lägg undan den så den inte få kontakt med någon krets.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du satt i 8-pinskontakten i rätt port då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/426/moboe.png
<realubot> Den ska sannolikt sitta längst upp i högra hörnet på bilden.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har bara min lampa, dock är den inte nära datorn.
<Krawlezt> realubot: allting är rätt, enligt manuellen
<Krawlezt> Ska kolla igen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är extremt viktigt att strömkontakterna sitter på rätt ställe i datorn.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Se också till att dom stitter på rätt sätt. Det finns en "hållare" på kontakten som ska passa med en "pigg" på porten i moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: allting sitter rätt nu
<realubot> Ok. Om du startar så är det på egen risk. Skyll inte på mig. Det hade varit bra om du hade laddat upp en bild.
<Krawlezt> realubot: reset/power/powerled sitter i "Front panel kontakter" = rätt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, men dom ska sitta på + och -. Varje kontakt ska ha + och -.
<Krawlezt> Front panel connecters*
<realubot> Inte + och + på en kontakt.
<Krawlezt> powerled + och powerled - finns det
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom kopplade jag bara in nu brevid restart/power?
<einand> powerknappen gör inget om den sitter fel ;)
<realubot> En pigg ska vara "ledig". Den som sitter ensam ute på ena kanten.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det finns minus och plus till power led ja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/426/moboe.png
<realubot> Kolla på bilden.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja det finns en ledig på kanten
<realubot> Du ser där vilka kontakter som hör till vad.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Helvette vad ledsen jag är om moderkortet har gått sönder
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja.
<realubot> Jag förstår dig.
<Krawlezt> Dock är det mitt fel
<Krawlezt> ISÃ¥fall
<Krawlezt> Aja, ska trippelchecka sen tror jag faktiskt att jag starta datorn realubot.
<realubot> Ja, kontrollera att allt sitter ordentligt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det gör det, förövrigt så spelar det ingen roll hur powerled + och - sitter?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska ha en 8-pins-kontakt och en 24(?)-pins kontakt i moderkortet.
<realubot> Och dom måste sitta så att hållaren knäpper fast på piggen som sitter på kontakten i moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Ja, det stämmer.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte om det spelar roll med power led. Står det inte plus/minus på power led?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, det står Powerled + och powerled - på dom.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver bara ha power switch inkopplad. Inte hdd led eller power led.
<realubot> Dom två sista är bara lampor.
<Krawlezt> Okej, så då är allting lugnt.
<Krawlezt> SKa kolla sista gången så allting är rätt, sen kör jag
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om det står + och - å sätt i dom så plus går till plus och minus till minus som du ser på bilden jag postade.
<coobra> finns det en bra vnc att remota burk med
<Krawlezt> coobra: VNC är väl bra?
<Krawlezt> Teamviewer finns också.
<hplc> Remmina använder jag på klientsidan
<realubot> coobra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<realubot> Tips.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur ska jag veta vilken som är + och - på moderkortet?
<Krawlezt> Kollar på bilden, dock laddas den.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det står ju på bilden jag har länkat till.
<Krawlezt> Okok, ska låta den laddas klart.
<Krawlezt> Helvette realubot vad nervös jag är. Hur märker jag ifall moderkortet har gått sönder?
<coobra> från en windowsburk
<coobra> med windows7
<Krawlezt> så realubot: På dom 2st sista ska powerled + och powerled - sitta, vilken ska vara överst? Det ser jag inte på bilden.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du utgår ju från pinnen som är ensam så listar du ut vilka pins som är plus/minus och hur du ska placera power switch. Du behöver inte ha reset switch, hdd led, power led. Det räcker att du sätter i power switch men sätt den rätt!
<Krawlezt> Aha, ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska sätta power led ch hdd led på JFP1 när du ska sätta dit dom. Men det behövs inte nu.
<Krawlezt> realubot: power ska sitta på 5an (på bilden)?
<Krawlezt> Vart fan ska power in du mindfuckar mig totallt nu :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du lär märka om moderkortet är trasigt. Datorn kommer inte starta eller så kommer den ge ifrån sig error codes eller så kommer hela datorn vara instabil och starta om eller stänga av sig lite hur som helst.
<Krawlezt> realubot: power ska in på JFP1 men spelar det någon roll vart på JFP1?
<realubot> Krawlezt: power on ska sitta på 6 och 8, så tolkar jag bilden.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, klart det spelar roll.
<realubot> Du ser ju att två pins är märkta med Power switch.
<realubot> Pinsen 6 och 8.
<realubot> Och så ska plus och minus på power on-kontakten sitta rätt.
<Krawlezt> Nu sitter den på 6an o 8an
<realubot> Jag antar att du talar om power on från chassit nu och att du inte sätter i 4-pinskontakten från nätagget där?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, det från chassit.
<Krawlezt> Står powersw på den
<Krawlezt> Powerswitch står det väl förr
<realubot> Ok, sitter den rätt då? Så att + och - sitter som + och - sitter på kontakten. Matchar dom?
<Krawlezt> för*
<Krawlezt> realubot: powersw har ingen + och -?
<Krawlezt> Det är bara powerled som har + och -
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, det står nog för powerswitch.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, då spelar det nog ingen roll så länge den sitter på 6 och 8.
<coobra> kan vnca in men ser inte vad jag gör på den lokala skärmen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Då kör vi då.
<realubot> Se till att du har satt den på rätt pinnar bara.
<Krawlezt> Har det
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du startar på egen risk. :S
<Krawlezt> Ska ta några djupa andetag..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Annars får du fixa fram en bild om du vill att jag ska kolla kopplingarna innan du kör.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag håller tummarna för ditt moderkort.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ser du någon skada på moderkortet där du såg blixtarna?
<realubot> Att det ser bränt ut eller något?
<Krawlezt> DEN LEVER!
<realubot> Underbart! :D
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dock får jag ingen bild på skärmen
<Krawlezt> Men den lever
<Krawlezt> Allting fungerar
<realubot> Krawlezt: Snälla, gör aldrig om det där med 4-pinskontakten. Ok?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Lovar, blev faktiskt livrädd
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var ett kul partytrick men det är lite farligt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag blev också lite skraj kan jag säga.
<realubot> Det ska inte blixttra om moderkortet när man startar en dator. :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, men den rullar på nu då?
<Krawlezt> Får fortfarande ingen bild men det snurrar på
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du skärm inkopplad då?
<realubot> Du ska se information på skärmen. :S
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Det var den ju inte
<Krawlezt> Kopplade in den nu
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska inte koppla in en skärm när datorn är påslagen!
<realubot> Stäng av datorn innan du kopplar in/ur skärmar i datorn.
<Krawlezt> "No signal" på skärmen.
<Krawlezt> Hm
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Håll innen powerknappen så du stänger av datorn.
<realubot> Därefter trycker du in powerknappen igen och startar. Kolla på skärmen om du ser någonting.
<Krawlezt> Ser ingenting :o
<realubot> Det var inte bra alls.
<realubot> Moderkortet kanske rök i.a.f.
<realubot> Det ska komma upp någon logotyp där och så ska datorn försöka boota från hårddisken.
<realubot> Och misslyckas eftersom det inte finns något operativsystem.
<Krawlezt> Skrev du något? Internet dog.
<realubot> 00:52 < realubot> Det var inte bra alls.
<realubot> 00:52 < realubot> Moderkortet kanske rök i.a.f.
<realubot> 00:53 < realubot> Det ska komma upp någon logotyp där och så ska datorn försöka boota från hårddisken.
<realubot> 00:53 < realubot> Och misslyckas eftersom det inte finns något operativsystem.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag är uppriktigt orolig för ditt moderkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ser Acer sen kommer det "no Signal"
<realubot> Tyvärr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Acer är information från skärmen.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du satt i skärmkablen i moderkortet OCH i skärmen?
<Krawlezt> i moderkortet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sitter den i rätt kontakt och på rätt sätt? Är du säker på att du har satt i kontakten ordentligt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: PÃ¥ baksidan av datorn.
<realubot> Där moderkortets portar syns. Där ser du VGA/DVI-kontakter.
<Krawlezt> Aha, ja.
<Krawlezt> Ska testa byta dom, så den i skärmen får sitta i datorn.
<realubot> Och kontakten sitter i skärmen?
<realubot> Det är inget något glapp på kabeln?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kabeln kommer från min mors nya skärm men det är hennes gamla skärm.
<Krawlezt> Hon hade inte sånt uttag på sin datorn så jag fick ta hennes nya skärm's VGA kabel och hennes gamla skärm.
<Krawlezt> Kan testa med min CRT
<realubot> Ja, det skadar inte att testa med en skärm till och en annan kabel.
<Krawlezt> Det funkade inte med min CRT heller.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad är det som påverkar bild i datorn
<Krawlezt> Haha, roligt att berätta för alla som ska bygga sin första dator hur Krawlezt gjorde ^^;
<Krawlezt> Kommer bli legend
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad är det som påverkar bild i datorn? Har jag glömt kopplat in något.
<Krawlezt> Jag har gjort något med IO plåten, det tror jag.
<realubot> Är du säker på att du har monterat processorn rätt då? Du sa någon om att du tog i för att stänga luckan?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, lite men det var jag som var för klen.
<Krawlezt> Det gick inte att ens få fast CPUn på något annat sätt.
<Krawlezt> Dock var jag bara nervös
<realubot> Det ska man inte behöva göra. Det ska räcka med att lägga ner luckan. Det kan behövas lite kraft när man trycker ner spaken men inte för att stänga luckan.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Gjorde ifl rätt med CPUn, förövrigt så vad ska man göra med IO plåten och moderkortet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Det är ganska svårt att lägga CPU:n fel. Den har ju spår som bara passar på ett sätt, tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Det passade bara på ett sätt
<realubot> Krawlezt: PLåten på baksidan i chassit?
<realubot> Den ska du ta bort.
<realubot> Eller vänta nu...
<realubot> Det ska man kanske inte alls.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej för då kan jag inte koppla in skärmen :D
<realubot> Dens ska sitta kvar och så ska moderkortets portar sticka ut.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det står nog i manualen till chassit vad du ska göra med den.
<Krawlezt> Det gjorde det inet, har kollat.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska få bild om du kopplar in en kabel i DVI/VGA-porten till en skärm.
<realubot> Det ska inte behövas mer om processor/moderkort/RAM sitter rätt.
<spacebug-> har du tagit några bilder Krawlezt ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag satt fast IO plåten men ska man göra något mer?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Blev inga bilder, kamera var för dålig.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Förövrigt så kopplade jag 4PINS kontakten från moderkortet in i USB2 i moderkortet :(
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ bra var jag
<spacebug-> är du igång då eller vad är det för status på bygget?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Status: Får ingen bild på skärmen
<spacebug-> har du nån pc-speaker inkopplad?
<Krawlezt> Nope
<spacebug-> har du nån du kan koppla in?
<Krawlezt> Nope
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag kopplat IO plåten fel tror jag
<Krawlezt> Det känns konstigt p.g.a jag bara satte fast den och hur ska den få kontakt med Moderkortet?
<DrGrov> Kanske löns det att inte bygga ihop en dator ifall man inte gjort det nån gång tidigare?
<spacebug-> IO-plåt?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Plåten men sätter fast längst bak på datorn med VGA kontakt etc
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag misstänker att moderkortet har dött.
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Någon gång måste vara den första.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag med -.-
<realubot> DrGrov: löns?
<realubot> DrGrov: Jaha.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Ja det är klart men att inte överhuvudtaget "pay some attention" till det man gör så skall man nog inte ens börja. Alltid ta först reda på vad du egentligen skall göra och sedan först göra det då du är säker
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: de sitter ju på moderkortet
<DrGrov> realubot: Du är ju fan höjden
<DrGrov> realubot: Hela jävla tiden jag säger något så skall det kommenteras.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ta fan och gör något annat
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Exakt. Någon gång måste vara den första. Men du har haft för bråttom. Du måste läsa manualen, se hur man ska sätta kontakerna. Det går inte bara att plugga i kontakterna lite här och var och tuta och köra...
<realubot> DrGrov: Öh?
<DrGrov> realubot: Men, vi är tydligen överens :) Jag är lite het på gröten ikväll enbart
<realubot> DrGrov: Hur mår du?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hehe, tråkiga var att ALLTING satt rätt förutom den sladden.
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Jag får hjälp? Varför är du så ledsen.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: ingen kameramobil då?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Tyvärr inte
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag mår bra, het på gröten enbart ikväll. Försöker minska i snusintaget från 2-4 portioner per gång till 1-2
<spacebug-> pc-speaker brukar anars va bra för det brukar indikeras genom pip vad som är fel om det inte bootar som det ska
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, tyvärr är just sladdarna från nätagget extremt viktiga eftersom det är där strömmen kommer in. Så om någon sladd ska sitta rätt så är det sladdarna från nätagget.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Jag är inte ledsen, jag är enbart het på gröten. Jag rekommenderar faktiskt att läsa alla manualer osv. ifall det är första gången du gör något. Det blir en jävla f-cking katastrof annars :/
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Mjo, märkte det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför snurrar fläktarna om moderkortet har dött?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Det här var ju tråkigt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Därför att moderkortet inte är helt dött.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Så ber om ursäkt, det är aningen stressigt med detta förbannade snusande. Dock har jag nästan enbart snusat 1 stock på 1 vecka.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är bara halvdött.
<realubot> Eller så har du inte kopplat in skärmen rätt?
<DrGrov> Då moderkortet inte fungerar så har du helt enkelt koppla skiten fel.
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Det hände en liten olycka, hehe.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur kan man koppla in skärmen fel -.^^
<realubot> Krawlezt: spacebug- sa en intressant sak. Koppla in dina ljuskontakter från chassit så får du kanske error codes när du startar.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Jag hoppas du använt antistatiska "verktyg" då du kopplat in allting första gången....
<realubot> Krawlezt: Stäng av datorn när du kopplar in kontakterna!
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Yes, men det blev ett annat fel :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Han köpte ett armband.
<DrGrov> realubot: Bra :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Inte vet jag hur man kopplar skärmen fel.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: hade du inbyggt grafikkort så behöver du bara sätta i minnen, cpu, strömsladdar och powerknappen för att få igång skiten
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Alltså, stäng av strömmen direkt du är där inne och rör något överhuvudtaget. Inte bara strömmen utan ta ut hela nätaggretatskabeln för säkerhets skull.
<Krawlezt> Det känns som att jag bara har kopplat in skärmen i VGa uttaget men uttaget leder ingenstans.
<DrGrov> Sista du vill att händer är att skiten brinner ihop och bara allting jävlas
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Det har redan blixtrata lite :)
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Nämen helvete
<Krawlezt> Fan vad ledsen jag är
<Krawlezt> Jävla skit
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Vad fan sysslar du med riktigt?
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Råkade stoppa EN jävla kontakt fel, dock var det inte mening. TRODDE jag hade stoppat USB i USB men det var 4pins kontakten från nätagget i USB.
<Krawlezt> USB2 i moderkortet d.v.s
<realubot> DrGrov: Det räcker nog att han slår av strömbrytaren på nätagget.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Aj då, har du alls läst manualerna om vad du egentligen skall göra och vad du inte skall göra? ;-) Sådant händer
<realubot> Det bör han göra om han ska dra ur strömkabeln ur nätagget i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Jo läste manuellen men trodde det var USB2 i USB2 men så var det inte.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja, du rekommenderar att det räcker. Inte jag, tar aldrig risker med ström ifall man bygger ihop något.
<Krawlezt> Gick för snabbt
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Det jag rekommenderar är att backtracka till början från där du nu är. Då får du säkerhetsställt att allting hittills åtminstone har gått rätt. Gör en checklista och följ upp den från början att allting gick rätt. Vore jävligt tråkigt ifall du hamnar att pilla om igen hela tiden. Lättaste är att skriva upp en to-do lista och följa den.
<nikihr> r
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Följde en guide, dock tror jag något är fel.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: vad är det för moderkort? märke och modell
<Krawlezt> MSI Z77A-G43
<realubot> spacebug-: http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/426/moboe.png
<realubot> Där är moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kan ju testa stoppa in 4PINS kontaken igen och se om det blixtrar, blixtrar det då s så LEVDE moderkortet ju..
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Nej nej,
<Krawlezt> Skämt förövrigt
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Gå inte och gör om något igen, det är ju rent harakiri (självmord på japanska)
<Krawlezt> Skämt skämt skämt :)
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Ja, skämt kan man göra om annat. Inte datorer ;-)
<DrGrov> Bara bra du är på gott humör Krawlezt :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Jag är inte på glatt humör
<DrGrov> Är du visst det
<nikihr> wohouuu
<DrGrov> Ifall du inte vore på glatt humör så skulle du inte skämtat
<Krawlezt> Hade du vart här förr, hade du sätt mina tankar angående att släppa datorn från fönstret etc etc
<DrGrov> Du hade ändå inte gjort det
<nikihr> DrGrov: forza juve :)
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Nej, dock satt jag och tänkte på det.
<DrGrov> Det jag dock har gjort är att ta en hammare och dunkat skiten ur en chassi och allting in i då jag försökte bygga ihop skiten. Blev så jävla förbannad att jag gick ut sedan och dunkade in chassit i skräpet via utsidan.
<spacebug-> jag fattar inte vad för kontakt du lyckas koppla fel
<Krawlezt> Chassit och CPUn vore det sista jag skulle slå
<DrGrov> nikihr: Vad är det du säger riktigt? ;-) Du hade "insert favorite team here" som favoritlag?
<spacebug-> kan du säga märke och mdoell tack
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Nätaggs kontakten på 4pins
<Krawlezt> Förde ström in i moderkortet
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Han sade ju märke och modell redan om du kollar uppåt
<spacebug-> den är ju kvadratisk
<spacebug-> DrGrov: ah tack såg inte
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: MSI Z77A<G43
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Lugnt :)
<Krawlezt> Z77A-G43
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den stora frågan är ju om moderkortet är dött eller om det är något annat knas. Jag rekommenderar att du för som spacebug- sa och kopplar in kontakterna till högtalarna. Audio-kontakterna AC 97 och Audio HD eller vad dom heter. Då kommer du kanske få error codes när du startar datorn som hjälper oss lokalisera problemet.
<nikihr> DrGrov: jag har bara två lag i mitt hjärta :)
<nikihr> Hammarby IF och Tottenham Hotspurs
<Krawlezt> nikihr: Ut
<nikihr> YIDS!
<nikihr> hahaha
<Krawlezt> Vi hejjar bara på AIK och Finland
<Krawlezt> Var förövrigt på Råsunda igår!
<nikihr> trodde du brann upp ;)
<Krawlezt> Det var faktiskt inte jag som startade branden på råsunda :(
<Krawlezt> Jag var längre bort :)
<DrGrov> nikihr: Fina grejer, Hammarby IF och Tottenham Hotspurs. Dock inget jag följt upp. Enbart 08-Fotboll och lyssnat på John Holmström och Hammarby. Spurs enbart för 2 spelare jag gärna skulle se i Juventus.
<realubot> spacebug-: Oj, postade fel länk till dig. :(
<nikihr> DrGrov: jag har så jävla svårt för John
<nikihr> fast han är jävligt trevlig
<nikihr> men hans och mina åsikter går isär ibland
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det ända positiv med detta är att det kommer bli roligt att berätta i framtiden.
<DrGrov> nikihr: Ja, det tror jag att han är. Helt säkert trevlig kille. Ja, åsikter är alltid olika tror jag. Men han kan sin sak, det är jag övertygad om.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, men det är en klen tröst.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dock är jag inte säker på att det är kört ännu
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det viktigaste är att du får ett nytt kort för annars kostar det här nöjet dig 1000 kr. :(
<Krawlezt> Jag ska komma på en sån bra historia så att jag får det på garantin.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förövrigt, hur blir det med CPUn då?
<Krawlezt> Då måste jag skruva bort skiten
<DrGrov> nikihr: Dock lär ju Spurs inte fixa 3. eller 4. platsen detta år. Ser ju inte alls positivt ut.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har lärt dig en läxa. Det gäller att vara väldigt nogrann när man bygger en dator. Framförallt när man kopplar in kablar och då inte minst kablar från nätagget.
<nikihr> DrGrov: nejj vet inte vad som har hänt
<nikihr> allt började efter att dom snackade om redknapp som förbundskapten
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kommer att få plocka bort CPU:n igen. Sedan får du köpa kylpasta och sprit på Apoteket för att rengöra kylflänsens undersida inför nästa montering.
<DrGrov> nikihr: Precis, det bevisar bara att Redknapp är inte tillräckligt kompetent som tränare för att fullfölja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan vänta med det tills du är säker på att du ska reklamera moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: VAD JOBBIGT ALLTING BLIR
<nikihr> Word!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: är det i  JUSB1/2 du lyckats få in strömsladden som ska in i JPWR2 ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det enda positiva med det är att du kommer att lära dig lägga på kylpasta på en prollen och att kylningen med bra kylpasta sannolikt blit lite bättre än med fabrikspastan.
<DrGrov> nikihr: Samma sak med engelska FA, dom förstod inte att Don Fabio är den enda egentligen som klarar av att sköta England i ett EM-slutspel. Men visst, dom får gärna skjuta sig i foten
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dock ger jag inte upp ännu, ska hämta kakor och sedan ska jag kolla IO plåten
<Krawlezt> realubot: För VGA porten leder ingenstans tror jag ^^;
<DrGrov> nikihr: Vi tar fotbollssnacket via PM, ok? Vore kul att diskutera lite fotboll så här på senan
<realubot> Krawlezt: När du lägger på kylpastan så gäller det att du inte lägger på för mycket för då riskerar det att rinna ut på moderkortet! Du ska ha max. ha klylpasta som är stort som ett riskorn. Mer än s behövs inte! Det kommer att pressas ut till en stor fläck av kylaren.
<realubot> Krawlezt: VGA-porten ska ju sitta på moderkortet?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det förklarade saken tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Tror jag har kopplat skärmen i chassit bara
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det hade ju varit väldigt bra om du tog bilder. Försök att fixa fram något att fotografera med innan du bygger nästa gång.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du kan kolla om det finns något "bra" moderkort i Stockholm i lagret, åker dit imorgon.
<realubot> Krawlezt: När du plockar bort prollen sedan. Se då till att förvara den i asken som den låg i när du köpte den. Var rädd om den så du inte förstör processorn!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och ta enbart i kanterna på processorn, inte under eller ovanpå. Och använd antistatarmbandet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är bättre att du beställer ett likadant kort så får dom skicka det till butiken.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom kan ta hem ett kort till butiken så hämtar du det där.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det här är kanske ett alt: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150985-asus_p8z77-v_lx-atx-z77
<Krawlezt> Som jag trodde, VGA uttaget går ingentstans!
<spacebug-> jag skulle testat mer först innan jag dödförklarade det dock
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Jag med
<Krawlezt> Ska göra en bild åt er
<Krawlezt> Den lever tror jag faktiskt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jaha?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Now we are talking!
<realubot> Då är det inte så konstigt om du inte får bild. :)
<einand> realubot: http://svtget.se/
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det blir paint så förvänta dig inget annat ;)
<spacebug-> om något har pajjat skulle jag kunna tänka mig antingen usb-porten / kontrollern eller nätagget..
<Krawlezt> Det blev en jätte liten blixt och den varade i max 1sek då jag hade knappen över strömbrytaren på nätagget.
<Krawlezt> Som att få ett myggbet, dock har folk dött av det
<einand> Krawlezt: en liten blixt gör stor skada på elektronik
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag vet
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/737607839/vvga.png
<Krawlezt> Så där ser det ut nu
<Krawlezt> Kan ju inte vara rätt?
<Krawlezt> Det blåa är VGA
<Krawlezt> Den svarta är sladden
<einand> tänk på att man snackar om storlekar av atomer när det gäller krettskort m.m. så något som du uppfattar som en liten blixt, kan motsvara en blixt som sprängebort en halvstad för oss människor
<realubot> einand: Intressant!
<einand> realubot: tänkte att du skulle tycka det. Ibland är jag faktiskt snäll mot dig ;)
<Krawlezt> einand: Jo, blixten var så stor fast jag överlevede ;)
<einand> Krawlezt: tja, i datorn är det ju bara likström på max 12v och 5A så energimängden är väl inte allt för dödlig
<DrGrov> Forza Juve!
<Krawlezt> kaka | einand
<Krawlezt> Hur gjorde man!
<DrGrov> Il futuro campioni d'Italia!
<einand> kaka > einand
<einand> hum..
<einand> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> !kaka |einand
<ubot2> einand, please see my private message
<einand> !kaka | einand
<einand> så var det ;)
<einand> glömde själv
<Krawlezt> !kaka | einand
<ubot2> einand: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Krawlezt> !Krawlezt
<ubot2> Factoid 'Krawlezt' not found
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> !faktoider
<ubot2> Factoid 'faktoider' not found
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/737607839/vvga.png
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: http://yeyfiles.net/737607839/vvga.png
<spacebug-> einand: iofs, slickar du på en kontakt och får en stöt så du rycker till och slår huvudet i en krok på väggen så kanske du kan dö ;)
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: vad är det bild av?
<realubot> einand: Ja, det var snällt. :)
<einand> spacebug-: fast då dör du ju av attt få spiken i huvudet, inte av att få ström genom dig
<spacebug-> einand: sant men som i ett led av det.
<spacebug-> men ok hehe
<realubot> Krawlezt: Haha. Vad ska det föreställa?
<einand> sedan alla små barn, tro inte på den vanliga myten att det är Ampere som dödar, utan det är energimängden som gör det ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Bilden :) Det blåa är VGA och det svarta är sladden
<Krawlezt> Runtom, jadu. Chassit :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är det så att VGA-porten från moderkortet inte sticker ut så du ser den på baksidan av chassit?
<Umeaboy> Jag har installerat gconf-editor, men jag hittar inte värdena för att ändra på Skrivbordet.
<Umeaboy> För att visa ikoner och dylikt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha! Det är vga :)
<Krawlezt> Moderkortet är i datorn
<Krawlezt> PÃ¥ distanser
<Umeaboy> Var fasicken ska man kolla?
<Umeaboy> Jag vill att Dator & Hem ska synas på Skrivbordet.
<Umeaboy> Utan att man drar genvägar dit.
<realubot> Umeaboy: gconftool-2 --get /apps/nautilus/preferences/
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: installera gnome-tweak-tool
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror det är något strul då jag egentligen har kopplat in skärmen i chassit.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-14
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: vad menar du med chassit?
<spacebug-> du har ju kontakterna i back i "back panel" i manualen sid 16
<realubot> Umeaboy: gconftool-2 --all-entries /apps/nautilus/preferences
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Ja, det är IO plåten :)
<Krawlezt> Den har jag satt fast men inget mer.
<Krawlezt> Tror jag har glömt något där
<einand> här är en som förklarar bättre än mig dock; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xONZcBJh5A
<realubot> Umeaboy: Aja. Det går att lista alla keys/values där i.a.f.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Alltså. Har du satt moderkortt i fel platser i chassit?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Så att det inte sticker ut lite där bak i chassit?
<Krawlezt> Haha nej
<Krawlezt> Såg nu att jag hade gjort rätt
<einand> Krawlezt: hur många timmar har det tagit dig att montera datorn nu?
<Krawlezt> einand: Började 19.00
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är det ett avstånd mellan VGA-kontakten som finns på moderkortet och chassits bakparti?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska kika
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sitter VGA-kabeln i VGA-porten eller inte?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: jag fattar inte vad du menar med IO-plåt, kontakterna sitter på moderkortet direkt där ska sladden in
<spacebug-> sida 18 i manueln visar hur det ser ut bakifrån
<realubot> spacebug-: Plåten som sitter i chassit från början. Den som täcker "hålet" där moderkortets konstakter sticker ut.
<realubot> Det är nog det han menar med IO-plåt.
<spacebug-> aha
<Krawlezt> Den sitter inte i chassit från början man får sätta fast den
<Krawlezt> Vilket jag gjorde
<realubot> Krawlezt: Just det.
<realubot> Nu minns jag. :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, vga sladden sitter i VGA porten.
<spacebug-> och och kontakterna från moderkortet tittar fram där snyggt och prydligt?
<Krawlezt> Ne
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du fick en sådan plåt med moderkortet som passar just ditt moderkort. Du ska byta ut plåten som satt i chassit från början mot plåten som du fick med moderkortet.
<realubot> Är det inte så?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det satt ingen plåt från början, annars hade du rätt.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför sticker inte kontakterna ut ordentligt då?
<realubot> Har du satt "plåten" fel?
<realubot> Kontakterna ska ju passa hålen i plåten så att kontakterna på moderkortet sticker ut snyggt och prydligt på baksidan av chassit.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom satt fast, det var jag som såg fel
<Krawlezt> Allting är rätt
<Krawlezt> Men jag får ingen bild
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så är det inte detta som är problemet egentligen så länge VGA-kabeln sitter ordentligt i VGA-porten på moderkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kolla i skärmens inställningar att den är inställd på Analog output och inte Digital.
<realubot> VGA och inte DVI.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: händer nånting då? går fläktar?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kan ju koppla in HD AUDIO och AC'97 som är ljud och höra?
<realubot> Den borde känna av det automatiskt men men...
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Dom rullar på
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Det är på tiden att du gör det.
<Krawlezt> Nu ska jag bara koppla dom rätt
<spacebug-> du skulle haft en pc-speaker alltså
<realubot> Ja, kolla i manualen.
<Krawlezt> Ska bara äta upp och ja man får äta vid ett pc bygge
<spacebug-> du har inga lysdioder på morderkortet (ofta grön) som indikerar nått?
<Krawlezt> Naj
<Krawlezt> Ska starta och kolla
<Krawlezt> Nope spacebug-
<Krawlezt> realubot: Voice GEnie Connector, det tror jag är ljud?
<realubot> Om moderkortet är trasigt så är det inga problem att äta vid PC-bygget. Du kan duscha med det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Står i manualen. Finns en sida för det. Känner igen det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha det jag menade :)
<spacebug-> allt står i manualen
<Krawlezt> "This connector is user to link to the voice control module (optional). Please refer to its user guide for more details and usages.
<Krawlezt> Hm
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: vad har du kopplat in för grejer än så länge?
<Krawlezt> Ojdå, mycket.
<spacebug-> du ska bara ha ström, cpu, minnen, powerknappen
<spacebug-> dubbel/trippel-kolla så minnena sitter i som de ska, cpu:n sitter i som den ska och strömsladdarna
<spacebug-> sätt i skärmen i vga-kontaken och tryck på powerknappen
<Krawlezt> Nätagget då spacebug-
<Krawlezt> :)
<spacebug-> ingick i ström tyckte jag men visst :P
<realubot> einand: Mikale N verkar ju vara en ambitiös person.
<einand> jo
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den behöver du inte bry dig om. Satsa på AC 97.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vart kopplar jag in den
<realubot> AC 97 och HD Audio.
<spacebug-> vänta med ljud så länge.. bara det viktigaste för att få igång skiten
<spacebug-> sen sätter man i fler saker
<realubot> Dom ska du koppla in för att få error codes när du startar datorn. Stäng av datorn när du kopplar in grejer.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är ju för att få error codes.
<spacebug-> tveksamt att den skickar ut det där eller? iofs inte säker men
<spacebug-> brukar bara ca pc-speaker
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det kanske är inbyggda högtalare ja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Så du kanske ska skippa det då.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du testat mer än en skärm?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja
<realubot> Ok. Krawlezt Har du skruvat fast VGA-kontakten? Har du kollar så att alla pins finns på VGA-kontakten?
<realubot> Det är lätt hänt att någon böjs.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skärmarna fungerar, testades idag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ha böjt en pin när du tryckte dit kontakten i moderkortet. Ser den fin ut om du tar ut och sätter tillbaka kontakten?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kontrollera att kabeln ser ok ut. Pinsen på kontakterna. Sätt i kontakten och se till att den är ordenligt fastsatt. Använd skruvarna på sidna om kontakten.
<Krawlezt> Den ser bra ut..
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Jag skulle köpt en färdig dator
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du satt i den avlånga kontakten från moderkortet rätt i datorn?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vilken avlånga kontakt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du skulle ha tagit det lugnt när du byggde och inte startar utan att ha kontrollerat alla kablar om och om igen.
<realubot> *startat
<realubot> Krawlezt: Från nätagget?
<realubot> Sitter 8-pinskabeln och 24-pinskabeln(?) som dom ska?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<Krawlezt> Datorn rullar på fortfarande, blev skönt svalt i rummet :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Man kan ju starta datorn via moderkortet, värt att göra det o se om moderkortet fungerar?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det här kommer du få göra när du ska sätt på kylaren på processorn nästa gång: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3gx6c62D7I
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: starta via moderkortet vad menar du?
<realubot> Jag tycker att han använder för mycket kylpasta så använd max kylpasta som ett riskorn. Det behövs inte mer.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Exakt, starta datorn via moderkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den startar automatiskt via moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Vänta, det kommer ju fungera.
<Krawlezt> -.-
<spacebug-> en knapp på moderkortet menar du eller menar du med power-swtichen man ska koppla in?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och sedan sparkar BIOS igång hdd/DVD/USB eller något beroende på inställningar.
<realubot> Ditt problem är att du får inte ens upp moderkortets logotyp. Du kommer inte ens in i BIOS.
<realubot> Då är det något som är helt fel.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är knappast något fel på hur moderkortet startar.
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ fungerar ju moderkorte
<realubot> Felet ligger i att det inte kommer någon bild. Det beror nog på: 1. Att skärmen inte är korrekt ansluten. 2. Att moderkortet är skadat.
 * Krawlezt gissar tyvärr på 2
<realubot> Kan det var något knas om att VGA-porten kräver drivrutiner och att man måste starta med DVI-inkoppling för att få bild?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: som sagt kolla igen CPU, minnen och om du kan få tag på så sätt i en pc-speaker
<realubot> spacebug-: Sitter det inte en PC-speaker i?
<realubot> Den är väl inbyggd i moderkortet?
<spacebug-> nje den kopplas ju till uttaget för det
<Krawlezt> SÅ JOBBIGT ALLTING BLEV
<Krawlezt> Oj caps
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är väldigt viktigt att du tittar ordentligt på hur du ska rengöra processorn och kylflänsen innan du monterar detta på ditt nya moderkort. Det är också viktigt att du inte lägger på för mycket kylpasta och att du lägger kylpastan som en lite klump mitt på processorn. Kylflänsen kommer presa ut pastan så den blir fördelad över hela processorn..
<spacebug-> si 34 i manualen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kommer bli lika jobbigt om du inte gör det lugnt och sansat nästa gång.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: satt minnena rätt? i rätt portar och så alltså.. om de ska paras osv
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Det har väl inget med grafiken o göra?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och stäng av datorn när du ändrar kort o.s.v.
<realubot> Det där med PC-spekern är högintressant.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: om minnena inte sätter rätt så startar den inte
<realubot> En error code hade varit värdefull.
<spacebug-> = ingen bild
<spacebug-> samma med cpu:n.. sitter den inte rätt = ingen bild
<realubot> Men error codes...
<realubot> Får man då.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Byter plats på ram1
<realubot> Stäng av datorn först bara...
<realubot> Och använd antistatarmbandet.
<spacebug-> http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml
<Umeaboy> Vad fasicken....... jag får ett felmeddelande om PPA:n jag nyss la till när jag uppdaterar apt-get
<realubot> spacebug-: Står i manualen till moderkortet.
<realubot> spacebug-: Varierar.
<realubot> Väl?
<Umeaboy> Den syns inte i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Umeaboy> Ändå ett felmeddelande?
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/928770/
<Umeaboy> Kan någon hjälpa mig att fixa detta?
<Krawlezt> Helvette realubot
<Krawlezt> Brände mig
<Krawlezt> Det är några blåa saker på moderkortet som jag råka nudda och det var svin vamrt
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Vad fasicken har jag Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease i listan för?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju oneiric jag använder.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Går fläkten på processorn då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jaja, alla fläktar går.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Alla syns inte där?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är kylflänsar.
<realubot> på moderkortet. Dom blåa.
<realubot> Dom kan bli ganska varma.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Nej.
<Krawlezt> Livsfarliga
<Umeaboy> realubot: Tänkte använda både Transmission, Virtualbox, Firefox, Thunderbird via PPA.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det står väldigt bra steg-för-steg hur du ska montera i moderkortets manual.
<realubot> Umeaboy: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<realubot> Kolla där också.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........oneiric finns inte här: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/
<Umeaboy> Varför?
<Umeaboy> Är inte den stabil?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sätt RAM-minnena i DIMM2 och DIMM4.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har bytt ram nu.
<realubot> Det rekommenderas enligt manualen.
<Umeaboy> När blev detta en support-kanal för hårdvara?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad menar du med "bytt RAM"?
<Umeaboy> Passar inte ##hardware bättre?
<Krawlezt> Böt plats på den realubot.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Sätt i DIMM2 och DIMM4 istället.
<realubot> Som manualen visar för dual channel.
<realubot> dual channel mode
<spacebug-> Umeaboy: förut va det iaf "Snack om Ubuntu, FOSS, och datorer i allmänhet"
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<realubot> When adding or removing expansion cards, always turn off the power supply and
<realubot> unplug the power supply power cable from the power outlet. Read the expansion card’s
<realubot> documentation to check for any necessary additional hardware or software changes.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skulle köpt en laptop eller en färdig dator -.^
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Ser nu vad felet är.
<Umeaboy> Launchpad-instruktionerna borde uppdateras.
<Umeaboy> Här är oneiric-versionen: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-next/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är riktigt trött på allting funderar faktiskt på att byta in mot laptop
<realubot> Krawlezt: Man skulle ju kunna tänka sig att Integrated Graohics är disabled i BIOS men det låter konstigt att man skulle behöva ett grafikkort i buriken för att den ska starta så man kommer in i BIOS.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan väl inte byta in nu?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har ju öppnat förpackningarna?
<realubot> Det är inte säkert du får byta.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ringer o säger att jag moderkortet inte fungerar och vill ha pengarna tillbaka sen köper jag en öaopt
<Krawlezt> laptop*
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Fortfarande samma fel.
<realubot> Dom brukar kräva oöppnade förpackningar för byte. Du kan ju alltid fråga.
<realubot> Umeaboy: purge-ppa
<realubot> Umeaboy: ppa-purge, heter det.
<realubot> Programmet som du använder för att ta bort ett PPA.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är så trött på allting
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Filtrera fram din dator via Prisjakt eller Pricerunner då. ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har för bråttom. Reklamera moderkortet och bygg steg-för-steg enligt manualen till moderkortet. Starta inte innan du är säker på att allt sitter som det ska. Ta kort och ladda upp och få bekräftat att allt sitter korrekt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag förstår att du är besviken men det är inte kört.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det viktiga är att du fått bytt moderkortet. En vecka hit eller dit spelar ingen roll.
<realubot> *får bytt moderkortet
<realubot> Moderkortet kostar ju 1000 kr.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Inte så roligt att behöva köpa ett nytt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gör som du vill. Du kan ju fråga om du får häva köpet helt och hållet.
<Krawlezt> Jag är övertrött det är det, skulle behöva sova
<realubot> Jag är inte säker på att dom går med på det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är sannolikt moderkortet som inte fungerar. Jag tror det. Så med ett nytt moderkort så borde det fungera. Om du ska reklamera moderkortet så måste du montera loss processorn. Passa då på att kontrollera att den verkligen sitter korrekt monterad och att den inte ser skadad ut på något sätt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är det värt att montera ner det nu?
<Krawlezt> Så allting är klart imorgon
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mjo. Om du orkar.
<Krawlezt> Får väl göra det
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så kanske du ska testa att nollställa BIOS om det har fått sig en kyss men det låter lite långsökt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Så vi är 100% klara med moderkortet
<realubot> Ja. Det är vi nog.
<realubot> Det verkar inte bättre.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan nog montera ner det.
<realubot> Det var ju tråkigt det här.
<Krawlezt> Mhm, nog om det.
<DrGrov> Något enkelt sätt att rippa DVD:n på? Köpte Miami Vice säsong 3 i DVD-box men vill gärna ha dom till datorn. Vill inte mista någon skiva eller repa den, därför säkerhetsrippa DVD:na till datorn.
<Krawlezt> Blir nog legend här ifall, pojken som brände upp sitt moderkort
<realubot> Du kan ju alltid fråga om du får byta in bygget men jag tror du får ihop det om du tar det lugnt nästa gång.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har ju lärt dig ett och annat på det här.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, bygg aldrig datorer snabbt ellre när du är trött och vill bara ha igång Linux.
<DrGrov> Man skall vara i zentillstånd då man bygger datorer
<DrGrov> Fullständig kontroll på sig själv och lugn runt omkring
<spacebug-> DrGrov: jag användee för alltid K3B (kde app) och du kans behöva installera några libs för att kunna läsa om DVD:n är skyddad
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det svåra med ett nytt moderkort blir att tvätta bort den gamla kylpastan från kylflänsen och lägga på ny kylpasta på processorlocket innan du sätter tillbaka kylflänsen.
<Krawlezt> Man ska gå på droger när man bygger datorer
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: absolut inte!
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Du rippade med K3B?
<spacebug-> DrGrov: mm
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Jodå, tror nog det blir bra.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Nej, det skall man verkligen fan inte göra
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förövrigt så tankar jag ner Desktop versionen utav Kubuntu 12.04 (64bitars), rätt?
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Full kontroll skulle man ha.
<realubot> Ja.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Tackar och bockar, Miami Vice är legendmaterial. Skall fan i mig sparas och bevaras väl.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Förövrigt blir det Kubuntu 12.04
<DrGrov> Har det kommit 12.04 nu redan som slutgiltig utgåva?
<spacebug-> DrGrov: libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 de kandu behöva
<spacebug-> 12.04 kommer 26:e april
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Libdvdcss2 och libdvdread4 tror jag att jag har. Skall kolla.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150985-asus_p8z77-v_lx-atx-z77
<realubot> Du kan ju fråga om du får byta mot det.
<realubot> Skiljer 50 kr.
<Krawlezt> Är det moderkortet bra?
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Så, nu är dom installerade.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Dock funderar jag att får jag i K3B DVD:na sparade i t.ex. AVI eller hamnar jag att konvetera det skilt avsnitt för avsnitt?
<spacebug-> DrGrov: du drar ner det till .iso
<Krawlezt> Aja, brb montera ner skiten
 * Krawlezt återvänder till stolen
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ok, sedan bara att bränna det till en ny tom DVD då? Enkelt, riktigt bra.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det duger nog som ersättning till det du har nu.
<spacebug-> DrGrov: som du sen kan bränna om du vill, eller spela i tex mplayer, vlc, xbmc osv
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag bränner dom vart efter sedan på nya tomma DVD:n
<spacebug-> ok
<DrGrov> En slags kopia, kan vara najs att ha med sig på resa eller så.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Tack för hjälpen :)
<spacebug-> så lite så
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag menar. Det verkar vara ett likvärdigt moderkort.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju vänta med att tanka ner Kubuntu tills du har en fungerande dator.
<realubot> Eller ta beta 2/3 som är mer stabil än daily build.
<Krawlezt> Oherregud vad besviken och trött jag är
<K350> Vad är du besviken på?
<Krawlezt> Att jag råkade ta sönder moderkortet
<K350> hu, oj oj !
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Krawlezt> Besviken på mig själv och inte annat.
<K350> Rackarns osis!
<Krawlezt> Ser att fläkten snurrar, så trodde datorn var på och skulle stänga av den och tror allting är rätt ikopplat så sätter på datorn istället.
<K350> ny eller gammal dator?
<Krawlezt> Men sern när jag kollar så var det EN sladd fel, grymt kasst av mig att missa :)
<Krawlezt> K350: Fick delarna idag också..
<K350> !!!!!!!
<K350> jäklar!!!!!!!
<Krawlezt> K350: Mjo, dock ska jag få det på garantin och åka och hämta ett nytt imorgon.
<K350> Tvärsäker på att moderbordet är pajj?
<Krawlezt> Inga utseendemässiga skador.
<Krawlezt> K350: hyfsat
<K350> well, gå rdet på garantin så löser det ju sg :-)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock tråkigt.
<K350> Då var det mest snöpligt och lite irriterande att du måste krångla. Men det löser ju sig :-)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, på ett ellet annat sätt löser det sig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har jag tur så får jag kylpasta på garantin också, dock brukar jag alltid ha tur med Webhallen.
<K350> Då ska vi inte hänga läpp - vilket också är ett anat ord för kvinlig imkpotens har jag hört lol
<Krawlezt> lol
<Krawlezt> Dock gillar jag doften av ny hårddvara i mitt rum
<Krawlezt> Herregud är klockan redan 5!
<K350> well ett litet smajl innan läggdags i alla fall då :-)
<Krawlezt> Har hållt på med datorn sen 19.00.
<K350> oj, du har varit busy
<K350> själv måste jag gå och lägga mig. Blev ätte förvånad över att klockan redan är så mkt
<Krawlezt> Mjo, jag är lika förvånad.
<Krawlezt> Godnatt på dig, ska också däcka snart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror inte Webhallen bjuder på kylpasta men du kan ju alltid fråga. Du kanske får rabatt i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Annars köper jag det, spelar ingen roll.
<Krawlezt> Du förstår inte hur arg jag kommer bli ifall dom inte vill ge mig ett nytt moderkort
<K350> Godnatt på dig med. Snart har du din dator fixad ska du se!:-)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är chassit som luktar. Seriöst.
<realubot> Det ljuddämpande materialet i chassit luktar. Jag minns inte vad det heter nu.
<Krawlezt> Det luktar gott
<realubot> Det kommer lukta under lång tid. Du kommer nog känna det under ett år eller mer.
<realubot> Doften avtar ju med tiden.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad nice, kommer tro att jag har ny dator varje dag
<realubot> Ja. Det sitter något svart material på insidan av chassit. Lukta på det så känner du.
<Krawlezt> Vänta, ska göra det.
<Krawlezt> Aa, det luktar så
<Krawlezt> Har chassi delarna på golvet och chassit öppet, kommer lukta som bara den!
<Krawlezt> Helvette det är snö storm ute!
<Krawlezt> Nu börjar alla vakna, dags att sova! :)
<Barre> morrn morrn
<andol> morgens
<swecarp> morgens andol
<defektz> morrn
<defektz> iväg o hämta medecin.
<phnom> Morrn
<swecarp> hej jo-erlend
<Haffe> Morgon för tusan.
<kodein> DET VAR DÅ EN MORGON JA
<Haffe> JA TÄNK FÖR ATT DET ÄR EN MORGON DET ÄR EN OTROLIGT BRA JÄKLA MORGON IFALL JAG FÅR SÄGA DET SJÄLV.
<kodein> HURRA HURRA HURRA
<hplc> god morgon
<Haffe> Jag prövar igen.
<Haffe> Har någon här testat AMD E-450 som skrivbordsdator?
<defektz> Haffe: japp
<defektz> helt duglig
<defektz> allt är kompatibelt med linuxet oxå
<Haffe> Jag funderar på hur trött den plattformen egentligen är i jämförelse med säg en i3.
<defektz> compat wireless funkar bäst för
<defektz> den
<defektz> :)
<defektz> altså hp:s variant
<defektz> den för 3000:- exakt
<defektz> ska byta min laptop mot en annan laptop. måste installera xp på den :/
<Haffe> Jag tänkte köpa ett moderkort med APU och stoppa in i eget chassi.
<defektz> jag gillar ju intel bättre :) men det e väl en smaksak
<Haffe> Jag gillar inte Intel.
<Haffe> Jag har två stora anledningar till det.
<defektz> låt höra :)
<defektz> warez, Windows XP Pro SP3 - Activated
<Haffe> 1) Intel har en fabrik på stulen mark i Israel.
<Haffe> De deltar alltså aktivit i en illegal ockupation.
<Haffe> 2) ICCskandalen.
<defektz> vilka as.
<Haffe> Fast alla får ju välja själva.
<defektz> vad använder Sun för standard mailklient? som liknar mutt
<kodein> pine?
<defektz> pine!
<defektz> tack
<hplc> vilka var det som försökte få in det där clipperchipet? var inte det en processor med?
<Haffe> alpine
<Haffe> Förlåt.
<Haffe> Vad sun använder för standardklient.
<defektz> pine var det förr, nu verkar det heta re-alpine
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Dags att gå och göra något vettigt.
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/S80P1.jpg
<defektz> då är pine confad.
<Haffe> Det här är imponerande.
<defektz> nuke
<Haffe> Hahahhaa.
<realubot> God morgon.
<Haffe> Det här måste nog vara ett ilandsproblem.
<Haffe> Jag vill gå ut i trädgården med min laptop.
<Haffe> Jag har inte tillräckligt mycket batteri.
<einand> Haffe: jobbigt
<einand> Haffe: skaffa större batteri eller mc batteri + 12-240 dc converter
<salmiak> skruva upp lite fler eluttag ute i trädgården :)
<HeMan> Haffe: 50 m skarvsladd?
<salmiak> går också bra ja
<realubot> Haffe: einand Hur lång batteritid får man då ungefär? Med bilbatteri?
<realubot> Dom hårda grabbarna använder inte batteri ö.h.t. Dom kör datorn på bensin.
<realubot> Frågan är vad laptops har för bensinförbrukning.
<lag^> realubot: VG!
<realubot> Hur många L/h.
<realubot> Kimmen: Det var ett himla skryt.
<realubot> Kimmen: Inte du. Fel.
<realubot> lag^: Du.
<realubot> lag^: Nej. Nu ska jag vara snäll. Jag tycker du är duktig. :)
<lag^> realubot: hur många vadå?
<realubot> salmiak: Eller använd trädgårdssladd som förlängsningssladd.
<realubot> lag^: Vad då hur många vad då?
<realubot> Vad pratar du om?
<einand> realubot: tror nog runt 16 timmar med mc, och 32 med bilbatteri
<lag^> realubot: L/h .. fast det kanske inte var till mig
<realubot> einand: 32. Now we are talking.
<realubot> Det börjar likna något.
<realubot> Dock så har du kvar ergonomiproblemet att lösa.
<realubot> Man borde få klippkort hos sjukgymnast när man köper en laptop som arbetsdator.
<einand> realubot: du monterar ju batteriet vid uteplatsen
<einand> men iaf, skall dra och köpa en mic nu
<realubot> einand: Det låter smidigare att ha ett eluttag då eller en förlängningskabel.
<realubot> Om det är en permanent lösning.
<realubot> lag^: Hur många liter bensin drar en laptop per timma?
<realubot> lag^: Har ni lärt er det på utbildningen än?
<lag^> :<
<lag^> Dags att städa! Hejdå.
<realubot> lag^: Det är inte omöjligt att du får en sådan fråga om du på ett eller annat sätt jobbar med kundkontakt i framtiden.
<realubot> lag^: Bra. Jag hade precis tänkt att börja städa men om du gör det så...
<realubot> Tack.
<realubot> Om två dagar så smäller det. Vet ni vad?
<realubot> Om två dagar så gör itmannen comeback i kanalen.
<Haffe> Solceller.
<Haffe> Fast jag ska ha en elbjörn.
<defektz> jag driver min laptop med säd
<Haffe> Coolt.
<defektz> :) det var olämpligt sagt av mig.
<realubot> "I en studie av 34 olika fisk och skaldjursprodukter slår Livsmedelsverket fast att många är fina fisken, fyllda av nyttig näring. Havets gåvor har ofta bra halter av selen, jod, omega 3-oljor, protein och olika vitaminer."
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> defektz: Det är bara dom riktigt hårda grabbarna som kör datorn på säd. Hö har jag hört talas om folk som matar datorn med men inte säd...
<hplc> jag somnade igen, har vart nån intressant diskussion man missat?
<hplc> hade det inte vart för att hemtjänsten kom och väckte mig hade jag nog inte vaknas alls
<defektz> :D
<realubot> hplc: Nä. Du har nog inte missat något.
<Haffe> Det har varit tyst sedan 13:55
<hplc> nu när jag väcktes var det nära att jag skulle missa min tvätttid och så är det stekande solsken och jag hade somnat med ACn avstängd
<realubot> hplc: Nära skjuter ingen hare. Du hinner tvätta.
<hplc> ja hemtjänsten hjälpte mig till tvättstugan fast det gick vingligt, borde tagit kryckorna fast "själv är bäste dräng"...i alla fgall till jag ramlar och bryter nåt
<hplc> om jag skriver ndlookup www.expressen.se på min dns server och får svaret plus "non authorative server" då fungerar den väl som den ska?
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar en liten kortis innan hundprommenad
<Philip5> swecarp: najs
<Philip5> swecarp: har du reggat ditt nick här på freenode?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte
<Philip5> tänkte du kanske i så fall också skulle dölja din adress med mask
<swecarp> just det en bra ide
<Philip5> nu ser alla din ip-adress
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag måste mata den ena hunden nu kan vi ta detta när jag har varit ute med hundarna
<Philip5> oki
<Haffe> Har ni några kul projekt på gång?
<hplc> Philip5: jag har regisrerat mig, hur gör jag det där mask?
<Amoz> Haffe, fixade streaming från laptopen till stereodatorn, via pulseaudio
<Amoz> smutt å lyssna på spotify :>
<Philip5> hplc: tror du för begära en cloak
<kodein> det finns en faq på freenode.net.
<Philip5> hplc: du frågar någon som är freenode staffer om den kan sätta en unaffiliated cloak på ditt nick
<hplc> Philip5: minskar det risken för obehöriga som blir intresserade av att använda mina maskiner som zombies i botnet?
<Philip5> hplc: om du ingår i något projekt som har egen cloak så kan du få en särskild cloak från admin för det projektet
<Philip5> hplc: det försvårar i alla fall eftersom de inte kan se ditt ip-nummer lika enkelt
<hplc> Philip5: hur går jag med i ett projekt då? jag skulle vilja försöka hjälpa linux communityn med sånt som översätta texter och rätta till fel när jag blir tillräckligt duktig
<Philip5> hplc: du får anmäla ditt intresse och om gruppen tycker dina insatser är värdiga full medlem så kan man få sånt
<Philip5> hplc: om du kollar på mitt nick här så har jag en ubuntu cloak som jag fått för att jag är ubuntu member
<hplc> för jag sitter bara hemma på dagarna och känner mig inte det minsta behövd av nån :(
<Philip5> hplc: först tänker du kanske efter på vilket sätt du skulle vilja och kan bidra och sedan söker du dig till något projekt som du kanske är mer intresserad av
<hplc> Philip5: är det på sourceforge jag letar efter passande projekt?
<Philip5> hplc: oftas blir man mer officiell medlem när man väl har bidragit till den gruppen så det är att göra som ger belöning inte att säga att man ska eller kommer göra
<Philip5> hplc: beror på om du vill jobba med ett upstream projekt eller för en dist
<Philip5> hplc: om det är för ubuntu du vill göra saker så är de flesta projektgrupper samlade på launchpad.net
<Philip5> enskilda program kör på olika sätt men många använder sourceforge eller egna sätt
<Amoz> Philip5, av nyfikenhet, vilka grejer bidrar du med, och hur länge har du hållt på?
<hplc> Philip5: om jag ser ett program med text översatt till dålig svenska, ska jag då posta min förbättring på launchpad.net?
<Philip5> Amoz: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Haffe> hplc: Det beror på hur projektet vill ha sin data levererad.
<Philip5> Amoz: och för att jag är op här och för att jag var mer aktiv förr i svenska loco när det var officiellt
<hplc> Philip5: ok, men om jag vill inrikta mig mot ubuntu så ska jag först och främt vända mig till launcpad.net? det är själva starten för att bli en contributor?
<Amoz> hplc, det finns flera olika sätt att engagera sig i communityn
<Philip5> hplc: om det är översättningar så det det vara antingen upstream för det projektet som du skickar översättningsförslag eller så går du med i det svenska översättar teamet för ubuntu och bidrar till dem
<Amoz> hplc, det finns dem som blivit members genom att hjälpa till på IRC eller ubuntuforums
<Philip5> hplc: ja det är ett sätt
<Amoz> Philip5, ser ut som du "bara" gör en massa PPA-paket, stämmer det?
<hplc> Amoz: ja här hjälper jag ju gärna till att hjälpa svara så gott jag kan
<Philip5> Amoz: mest så nu ja
<Philip5> när det gäller att väljas in som ubuntu member så får man ansöka om det och så är det en jurypanel som gör en samlad bedömning av ens insatser som bestämmer om man är "värd" membership
<Philip5> de kollar på allt man gör för ubuntu och de bryr sig inte om vad man gör upstream
<madbear> Philip5: ni behover inte skemmas iaf
<madbear> menar brynas ar ju basta laget, tillamed FBK va ju svarare motstand
<madbear> ;)
<Philip5> madbear: du menar av att få stryk av brynäs?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> man kan säga att fbk-brynäs var den riktiga finalen :D
<madbear> japp om inte SAIK tankar vanda detta nu
<madbear> men statistiken talar inte for det iaf
<Philip5> nä jag tror de får svårt med det
<Philip5> tror brynäs tar hem det imorgon
 * realubot undrar hur det har gått för Krawletz.
<Philip5> eller så gör saik ett dödsryck imorgon och lyckas ta hem en vinst med lite tur
<madbear> ja brynäs kan vara heta hemma
<madbear> men bara 0 dagar i vila!
<Haffe> Aha.
<Haffe> Hockey hockey.
<swecarp> Philip5,  tillbaka
<realubot> Sedan när blev det här en hockey-kanal? Jag trodde att det här var min lekstuga?
<realubot> Det finns t.o.m. dom som säger att det här är en kanal för ett operativsystem som heter Ubuntu.
<phnom> lies
 * realubot säter på Free Software Song på maxvolym för att väcka kanalen.
<Amoz> realubot, stäng av
 * realubot skruvar ner volymen.
<hplc> mm fast richard stallman dissar ju ubuntu, ja nästan allting, bara 3-4 OS som dom anser vara "fria"
<Haffe> hplc: Fast allt RMS tycker och tänker behöver inte vara samma sak som du tycker och tänker.
<hplc> Haffe: nä jag är nöjd med den frihet som linux ger mig, att det kan finnas nån begränsning här och var hindrar ju inte en desktop användare
<hplc> fast nu ska väl adobe sluta stödja pdf läsare för linux (om det inte var ett aprilskämt jag råkade läsa)
<Haffe> hplc: Jag har för mig att RMS är missnöjd med binära drivare för grafikkort och nätverkskort.
<Haffe> hplc: Adobe äger inte PDFstandarden.
<andol> hplc: Njae, vart väl snarare flashspelare som det skulle bli mer restrikt med?
<Amoz> hplc, spelar nog inte så stor roll om adobe slutar med det
<Haffe> Däremot kan de såklart välja att inte fortsätta utveckla sin pdfläsare för linux.
<hplc> Haffe: ja jag har för mig att det gällde proprietära drivare saken gällde
<joel135> ni minns den där test-skärmen på svt -- den med en cirkel, lite svart-vita streck, nåt som rörde sig fram o tillbaka, musik?
<Haffe> Ja.
<joel135> vad kallas den? försöker hitta den på youtube
<joel135> vill göra ett program som härmar den i en framebuffer
<realubot> joel135: testbild
<joel135> tackar
<realubot> joel135: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testbild
<einand> Bussen jag åkte hem med, körde in i en personbil.
<realubot> einand: Skicka bilden till en tidning. Vinne prispengar för årets bästa bild.
<einand> realubot: Njea. Tycker inte det är snällt mot dom inblandade
<realubot> Gick det så illa?
<realubot> Eller varför denna generositet?
<einand> Varför skall jag sälja bilden till en tidning, får väl bilägaren göra isf.
<einand> Skänker bilderna till honom
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> realubot: sedan hade jag bara telezoom objektiv med mig, och eftersom det var på vägen så kunde jag inte gå tillräkligt långt ifrån för att få några "Stjärn" bilder
<einand> utan bara för att dokumentera skador
<realubot> Det var lite orutinerat av mästerfotografen einand att bara ha ett teleobjektiv med sig.
<realubot> Det gäller att ha fingret på avtryckaren om man inte ska riskera att missa en bra bild.
<einand> realubot: faktiskt, stod och övervägde innan om jag skulla ta med de andra. Men så tänkte jag att jag skulle handla så mycket så jag tog bara ett med mig
<defektz> val av dist till min nya laptop.?
<Philip5> kubuntu! ;D
<defektz> njaaaa
<Amoz> defektz, ubuntu!
<Philip5> jooo
<defektz> ska fundera lite. :)
<defektz> netbsd kanske..
<Amoz> defektz, vad ska du ha den till? och vad är det för hårdvara?
<Philip5> kde rules!
<Philip5> :D
<defektz> Amoz: den är inte så vass. 4gb ram dock.. det är en acer emachines 525
<defektz> arch gillar jag ju...
<defektz> det kör jag på min stationära
<Amoz> defektz, fördelen med ubuntu imo är att dem oftast har en massa strömsparande saker "inbyggt"
<defektz> jo det e klart.
<einand> realubot: jag har bestältl en riktigt väska, så jag inte behöer välja mellan att ha med mig laptopen och kameran i framtiden
<defektz> det ska finnas någon gentoo dvd med typ allt
<einand> Amoz: problemet med ubuntu är att dom inte har en massa strömsparande saker
<defektz> haha
<defektz> det lutar åt debian
<Amoz> einand, jag tycker dem sköter det rätt bra faktiskt
<einand> Dom 999 saker jag aldrig skulle göra, vägs upp av 999 värre saker jag redan gjort *Sjunker med kent*
<einand> Amoz: linux i allmänthet har värdelösst till sämmre stöd för energisparfunktioner
<defektz> archbang är rätt sweet. så det kanske det blir.
<Amoz> jepp, men jag är rätt nöjd med det till min laptop, u36sd
<Amoz> senast satte dem igång intels rc6 strömhantering by default
<einand> Skall nog samla ihop 50 nya "konsumentlaptopar" i vår, och göra ett nytt test
<Amoz> så laptops med sandybridge-grafik kommer få några watt mindre strömförbrukning när de är igång
<Amoz> just nu kör jag bumblebee och 12.04
<Amoz> får nästan ut mina 10 timmar
<defektz> såg att det fanns en ny archbang. drar ner den så är allt nästan klart sen
<Amoz> likabra som windows dvs
<einand> Amoz: samma här, totalt värdelöst. Eftersom linux inte pallar med alla energispar funktioner i sandybridge
<einand> samt bimblebee inte klrar av att stänga av alla funktioner i nvidia kortet
<Amoz> min poäng kvarstår
<einand> Amoz: vilken dator och modell, för isf har du den första jag någonsin sett som har samma batteri tid i linux
<Amoz> asus u36sd
<Amoz> jag kommer ner i ca 8w strömförbrukning i idle
<einand> Amoz: i7 eller i5?
<Amoz> i5
<Amoz> rx002 heter den
<einand> jo, fast då har du bara 10h i idle med
<einand> så fort du lägger lite belastnign sjunker det till några timmar bara
<Amoz> med idle menar jag väldigt lätt jobb
<Amoz> jag kan sitta med enklare uppgifter, uppkopplad, å få upp mot 10 timmar
<einand> Amoz: vad gav du för den?
<Amoz> 7k i höstas
<einand> du har köpt ett större batteri?
<Amoz> nope
<einand> isf drar din dator bara 4watt
<Amoz> nope
<einand> jo
<Amoz> inte enligt powertop
<einand> 4cell batteriet hinnehåller 44watt
<einand> för att få ut 10 timmar, så är det 4.4watt
<einand> som den drar
<Amoz> låter som att du har en sån dator själv ju, dumt att du frågar mig om du redan vet allt själv :)
<Amoz> för du tror ju inte på det jag säger
<einand> Amoz: för jag googlade upp den
<einand> och jag jobbar med laddlösningar
<einand> 4Cells : 3100 mAh 44 Whrs
<Amoz> allt på internet är sant einand !!!!!
<einand> Amoz: man borde iaf kunna lita på tillverkarens websida
<einand> sedan så är det 4 celler
<einand> så svårt att tro att dom kan knö in mer energi ändå
<Amoz> mitt battery är på ~80wh
<Amoz> tro det eller ej
<einand> ja, men då har du ju 8 celsl batteriet
<einand> och då tror jag på dig
<einand> 8Cells : 5600 mAh 83 Whrs
<Amoz> var nånstans på tillverkarens hemsida står det att den har 4cells?
<einand> jag frågade dig
<einand> men jag accepterar ditt påstende, 8cells batteriet stämmer helt och hålled med vad du säger
<Amoz> <einand> Amoz: man borde iaf kunna lita på tillverkarens websida
<einand> ja
<einand> Batteri	8Cells : 5600 mAh 83 Whrs
<einand> 4Cells : 3100 mAh 44 Whrs
<einand> http://www.asus.se/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/U36SD/#specifications
<Amoz> då antar du bara att den har det mindre?
<Amoz> hursomhelst så får jag ut nästintill lika bra tider som windows
<einand> eftersom jag frågade dig om du köpt ett större batteri ja
<einand> och du svarar nej
<einand> då det bara fins litet eller större att välja på
<Amoz> jag har inte köpt ett större batteri, jag köpte datorn och har använt den som den är ;)
<einand> ja, då köpte du en dator med det större batteriet
<einand> men iaf, ingen ide att diskutera semantiken.
<einand> jag har konstaterat att du har en rejält fin dator
<Amoz> det börjar komma mer o mer bra strömhanteringsgrejer i linux
<einand> Absolut
<Amoz> förhoppningsvis är detta bara första steget
<einand> Snart kanske linux är användbart
<Amoz> det har det redan varit de senaste 10 åren imo
<einand> själv så har jag 17 timmar i window,s och 12 i linux. Så jag kan inte använda linux
<Amoz> vad är det för burk då?
<einand> maskinen med 17h är en hp6710b med 12+6cells batterier
<Amoz> nästa gång du köper dator, och skaffar en maskin med intels inbyggda grafik + extern grafik med optimus-teknologi och bumblebee på det... då kommer du nog få ut nästintill "full" kapacitet
<einand> Amoz: jag har det också
<einand> Jag har en samsung RC530 också
<einand> i7-2600 och bumblebee och intel HD3000 grafik
<einand> vet att bumblebee släppte en uppdatering för en månad sedan som fixar väldigt mycket
<einand> innan var det värdelöst
<Amoz> tyvärr kan det vara så ibland. De gör sitt bästas
<Amoz> bästa*
<einand> Japp
<Amoz> för min maskin funkade det redan från början
<Amoz> om man vill ha en maskin som funkar bra med linux får man googla livet av sig innan man köper
<einand> Förra året plockade jag hem 50 laptopar, och testade på. Batteri tiden var mellan 40 och 70 jämfört mot windows 7
<Markk> einand: Inte alls en i7-2600K.
<einand> Markk: jag sa inte K heller
<Markk> 2600*
<einand> Markk: är en 2600MQ
<einand> eller QM
<Markk> En Samsung RC530 har en i5 2560M, i5 2410M eller en I6-2630QM.
<einand> I6?
<Amoz> einand, hur nya maskiner var det? och du kan ju omöjligt ha testat det med alla "fixar" o sånt ? :P
<Markk> i7*
<Markk> Kollade inte när jag skrev.
<Markk> Men i7-2600 är en desktop-CPU.
<einand> Amoz: Maskiner var splitter nya
<Markk> En i7-2600 presterar bättre än en i7-2630QM.
<einand> Amoz: mitt dåvarande jobb var energi optimering/prioritering. Så vi gjorde lite expriment för att se vilken hårdvara vi skulle lira på
<einand> Markk: Klart att den gör skiljer sig 2Ghz
<Markk> GHz spelar ingen roll idag. :P
<einand> förutom att det är lägre energibehov i 2630 med
<einand> vilket gör den svagare
<einand> Markk: samma archetetur gör Ghz stor skillnad, men skiljer den sig åt är det inget ett jämförbart värde nä
<Markk> Arktitekturen spelar in, men GHz är fortfarande inte jämförbara.
<Markk> Speciellt inte mellan en CPU för en laptop och en stationär dator.
<Amoz> einand, gick du genom diverse strömfixar för varje laptop då eller?
<Amoz> motsvarande bumblebee, ev. kernelparametrar osv
<Amoz> för annars kan jag förstå att batteritiden sög
<Amoz> denna lilla lappyn får nog inte mer än 2h på sin höjd om man inte installerar bumblebee och sånt
<Markk> En i7-2600 får 8895 poäng i PassMark:s mjukvara för att testa CPU:er (den bästa just nu ligger på 14044 poäng, en i7-3960X) och en 2630QM får 6350 poäng.
<einand> Amoz: så gott som gick
<Markk> Källa: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<Amoz> så out of the box är det inte ens jämförbart med win7
<einand> Amoz: men nä, gjorde jag inte, samt kommit linuxkärna 3 efter det, som skall vara rejält dukgitg
<Amoz> tror inte det va nån större skillnad på 2.6.x och 3.x mer än de "normala" tilläggen :P
<einand> Markk: fast vi snackar inte prestanda, utan vi snackar om energispar funktioner, och där delar hela 26xx serien exakt samma instruktioner
<Amoz> linus bestämde sig bara för att bumpa versionsnumret, iom 20-årsjubileum för linux ;D
<einand> Amoz: är gigantiskt skillnad i energispar med 3.0
<Markk> Okej.
<Markk> Det snackar inte jag om.
<Markk> Jag rättade dig bara med att du inte har en i7-2600 i din laptop.
<Markk> Och vad du särkskriver och felstavar.
<Markk> Det gjorde du inte förut.
<einand> Markk: var mer serien vi snacka om, iaf jag
<Markk> Det är inte samma serie bara för att dom heter "26**".
<Amoz> einand, jaså? jag köpte visserligen min u36sd precis innan oneiric släpptes dvs 3.0 så jag ska inte säga för mkt
<einand> Markk: särskriver och felstavar ofta när jag skriver fort, pga att min dyslexi tar överhanden då
<Markk> ah
<Markk> Misstänkte något sådant.
<Amoz> \:D/
<einand> synd bara att flera tillverkare går mot EFI, för då är energispar tillbaka på ruta ett :(
<einand> Amoz: http://www.kernel.org/doc/ols/2004/ols2004v1-pages-121-132.pdf
<einand> oj
<einand> den var från 2004
<einand> skit i att läs den, om du inte vill slösa tid
<Krawlezt> Hej mina vänner
<Amoz> einand, jo den såg lite gammal ut
<einand> Markk: http://imgur.com/a/8mT2G#0
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  hej är den nya datorn igång
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Jag åkte aldrig till Webhallen idag, var på dop.
<Krawlezt> Dock verkar det inte vara några problem att få ett nytt: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/13-konsumentratt/1105091-fick-ett-trasigt-moderkort-fran-webhallen-vill-ha-nytt-kort-likadant/
<Markk> einand: najs
<Markk> Hur lyckades dom?
<swecarp> otur
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, då har du ett namn nu i.a.f.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vi får se hur det blir med moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad menar du med att jag har ett namn?
<Krawlezt> Jag är alltid Krawlezt :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har ju döpt dig. Grattis.
<realubot> Eller det kanske inte var du som döptes? ;)
<Krawlezt> :(
<realubot> Hohoho
<Krawlezt> Riktigt roligt
<Krawlezt> Dock funderar jag på att döpa om mig
<Haffe> krawlezt är det som arbalest?
<Amoz> realubot, man behöver inte döpas för att ha ett namn
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Huh?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får döpa datorn när datorn är färdig.
<realubot> Amoz: Ja, ja.
<Amoz> realubot, ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Om jag ska.
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt@Sunshine
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt@Sunshine:-# apt-get install feelings
<Haffe> En arbalest är ett dopat armborst+
<realubot> Hm, är det den 16:e eller den 14:e som itmannen ban tas bort?
<Amoz> varför har han blivit bannad?
<markus> oj vad klockan blivit mycket
<realubot> Amoz: Han tjötade på op, typ. Jag kommer knappt ihåg anleningen nu.
<markus> kanske är dags för unbann snart då
<CasperN> tjöta på op, var otrevlig och dagarna innan sa vad han tyckte man skulle göra med alla homosexuella
<markus> ja låter inte som en trevlig person
<Silasle> Vid upgradering till 12.04 från 11.10 så loggade den ut mig direkt när den börjat installera och sedan har inget nytt hänt och update-manager klagar om partitial upgrade. Några ideer?
<Silasle> Såg att den skrev restarting lightdm i terminalen precis innan, låter som en dum idee :p
<Silasle> Äh, får väl ta och installera om den istället...
<arand_> Hmm, vad tros om att använda LP som en bugtracker för ett gitorious-projekt? Vad gäller hostade, samt öppen-källkodslösningar ser det inte ut som det finns så mycket alternativ?
<arand_> (om man inte ska sätta upp sin egen bugtracker vil säga...)
<realubot> CasperN: Han har väl inte kritiserat homosexuella i kanalen?
<CasperN> han skrev ut vad han tyckte
<CasperN> samma sak som han hade fått böta för
<andol> arand_: Tja, tycker mig i alla fall ha sett ett och annat projekt med kod annorstädes men som har bugtrackern på LP, så helt ofunkis lär det ju inte vara. Dessutom så tycker jag personligen att Launchpad har en rätt trevlig buggtracker.
<CasperN> helt onödigt att upplysa en kanal med ~100 pers i om
<realubot> CasperN: Jag minns inte att han skrev det i kanalen. Vad han gör på frituden är ju hans ensak, tycker jag.
<realubot> *fritiden
<realubot> Men om han skrev det i kanlen så är det ju en annan sak.
<realubot> *kanalen
<CasperN> fast det var nog inte därför han bannades, inte på grund av det, men jag tycker gott det kan väga in som motivation för att han blev bannad
<realubot> Ok, men han bann försvinner vilken dag som helst nu.
<CasperN> när han kommer tillbaks är det nya tider iaf, så det som hänt kan vi se som glömt
<realubot> Jo.
<arand_> andol: Jo, av någon anledning finns det inte direkt någon "git" inom bugtrackingen så att säga, alla ligger och skvalpar på ungefär samma ställe som de gjorde 5 år sedan...
<maxjezy> http://www.blendswap.com/blends/vehicles/hyperspace-shuttle/ någon som vet vilken sci-fi film den är ifrån?
<CasperN> An original design for a Sci Fi Shuttle
<CasperN> så ingen film
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> jag läser inte speciellt bra idag
<maxjezy> fattar inte, blender hänger sig när jag laddar den
<andol> arand_: Utan ren personlig nyfikenhet, vad rör det sig om för projekt?
<maxjezy> datorn känns buggig
<arand_> andol: revial av en remake av Liero
<realubot> maxjezy: Du använder ju Windows. Inte konstigt att datorn känns buggig.
<maxjezy> kör kubuntu nu ju
<realubot> Aha.
<maxjezy> ska boota windows, brb.
<CasperN> kde, inte konstigt att det buggar
<arand_> andol: https://gitorious.org/liero
<swecarp> kde funkar kanon CasperN
<andol> arand_: Inte aktuellt att hosta på github/bitbucket då, och åtminstone få en minimal BTS på köpet?
<CasperN> swecarp: om man har en superdator kanske, men kör man blender så vill man inte att kde snor allt minne
<andol> arand_: Alternativt är det ett aktivt val att hosta på en fri plattform såsom gitorious?
<arand_> andol: Jo funderar på det, men tänkte att jag skulle hålla mig till tjänster med öppen källkod så mycket som möjligt.
<swecarp> ok
<arand_> andol: Det är det, ja
<CasperN> dessutom känns kde som bloat, och jag gillar att tycka illa om kde utan någon särskild anledning
<maxjezy> back
<CasperN> maxjezy: allt fungerar fint i trygga windows va?
<swecarp> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> CasperN, japp :)
<maxjezy> tack swecarp
<maxjezy> ska göra backup nu via usb3 som faktiskt fungerar i windows
<maxjezy> sen ska jag blåsa ur allt med linux att göra från denna dator
<maxjezy> en arbetsmaskin funkar inte med linux
<CasperN> låter bra
<CasperN> nja, problemet var nog att du har kde på den, det är rena viruset :P
<maxjezy> ubuntu hade jag så jäkla mycket bråk med också
<maxjezy> även mint och debian
<maxjezy> pallar inte längre
<maxjezy> de funkar bra på netbooksen men inte på denna
<maxjezy> men även netbooksen funkar bättre med windows 8
<maxjezy> bara tjejen som inte vill byta tillbaka till windows nu
<CasperN> blender brukar vara riktigt snabbt på windows, så det ska inte vara något problem
<CasperN> det finns många optimerade builds
<maxjezy> ja, i mina tester har det varit lite si å så
<maxjezy> ibland linux, ibland windows som vinnare
<maxjezy> men windows stabilitet är skön
<maxjezy> synkar så fint med allt annat
<maxjezy> och nu öppnar space shuttle filen som smör
<maxjezy> 1 sek
<arand_> vår egen windowsevangelist ¬_¬
<maxjezy> fan va grym den va också
<maxjezy> halleluja!
<CasperN> skicka en bunt rosor till microsoft, utan dem skulle du aldrig klarat av att öppna filen
<maxjezy> skickar ett mail med min uppskattning istället
<einand> Frågan är om det är windows som är rätt person att skicka till. Kanske är så att blender bara har en duktigare kille som kunde optimera för windows och kringå alla fallluckor
<maxjezy> känns som det är ubuntu
<einand> garanterat ;)
<maxjezy> mina usb3 portar fungerar ju inte i ubuntu
<maxjezy> så man kan säkert säga att allt annat som inte fungerar beror på samma sak
<einand> :)
<Amoz> arand_, bouncy larpa <3
<arand_> Amoz: reloading times 0% <3 <3
<Amoz> arand_, självklart
<Amoz> spikeballs med
<Amoz> och big nuke
<Amoz> klockrent
<arand_> Amoz: Jag hittade vart man ställde in max antal partiklar i spelet, var ganska lätt att få det att segfaulta om mn satt den lite för högr och börjare spamma spikeballs :D
<arand_> typ 4 sekunder, men totalt värt det :þ
<andol> arand_: Förövrigt så verkar ju http://lighthouseapp.com/ tillåta obegränsat antal Open Source-projekt även för gratiskonton. Fast även där faller ju kritierat med en fri lösning.
<arand_> andol: Jo, get är ju ett problem, dessutom är jag intresserad av en bugtracker som ett publikt verktyg för eventuella användare, så det känns som om LP/bugzilla(github/googlecode) har en klar fördel där i och med att de är ganska välkända och folk kan med dem..
<arand_> Så det lutar nog åt LP vad jag kan se.
<nikihr> alltså com hems ppv tjänst suger ju
<CasperN> suck, chili i öhgat, det var länge sedan det hände mig, men faan, lika jobbigt varje gång
<Haffe> Jag hörde om en som just hade hackat chilli.
<Haffe> Därefter skulle han tillfredställa sig själv.
<Haffe> Det slutade inte så bra.
<realubot> Yo!
<hplc> fick felmeddelande nu
<hplc> Reading package lists... Done
<hplc> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<hplc> va gör jag nu?
<realubot> hplc: Hm. Det där är ett ganska vanligt fel.
<Haffe> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3E5C1192
<andol> hplc: Bättre lösning är att installera paketet ubuntu-extras-keyring
<hplc> nja ubuntu-extras-keyring VAR installerad, men Haffes lösning fungerade :)
<Ezim> :( hjärtat blöder och har blött under dagen
<hplc> bokstavligt eller bildligt talat? :s
<Ezim> hplc, just nu är det inte tid för skämt.
<hplc> håller med dig, min tarmsjukdom har försämrats den senaste timman, blir det värre är det ambulans.....igen *suck*
<Ezim> hplc, en fotbollsspelare för det lag jag håller på gick bort idag
<CasperN> Piermario Morosini?
<Ezim> CasperN, stämmmer.
<CasperN> sjukt, bara föll ihop och dog på plan
<einand> CasperN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogKaDVYkWls
<einand> CasperN: jag valde tydligen en skrämmande vinkel
<Ezim> CasperN, ja, tyvärr. var ej roligt att se matchen. den började som en fest för oss livorno anhängare.
<CasperN> einand: test tes test test :)
<CasperN> låter precis som jag gör när jag testar mic :D
<einand> ok
<einand> trevligt
<CasperN> skrämmande vinkel?
<einand> nja, lite underifrån, vilket gör så jag känns lite "mäktig" vilket inte passar bra i en utbildnings video
<CasperN> compa in en pistol på bordet :)
<realubot> einand: Grodperspektiv.
<einand> CasperN: iaf micen sitter fast på bordsbenet
<einand> CasperN: en 49kr mic ;)
<realubot> einand: Ska du starta en TV-show eller vad är det här?
<realubot> Late Show with Ein.
<CasperN> stol i ett hörn/källar känns lite som en kortfilm jag medverkade i att skapa en gång
<CasperN> einand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1EG0-6Njws
<einand> realubot: stämmer
<einand> CasperN: det där är mitt kök, inte källaren ;)
<CasperN> hehe
<amelia> CasperN: har du gått på SOFE?
<hplc> men då brukar det ju finnas gäster, vem ska gästa Ein? statsministern blir nog svår att få i showen
<hplc> ser ut lite som arne weise på julafton
<CasperN> amelia: skulle tro det
<realubot> Finalavsnittet gästas av... *trumvirvlar*
<realubot> realubot!
<hplc> undras om det blir som i lost, flera säsonger
<realubot> Real Show with Real Ubot
<hplc> fast jag hade viljat se den berömda paparazzi-kameran i knät på han i videon
<hplc> fast skämt åsido, om det ska va i nåt utbildningssyfte borde det finnas en whiteboard bakom han, för projektorbild och att rita på
<realubot> hplc: Säg inget som sårar einand nu för då får du kanske inte vara med i hans show.
<hplc> mm lite på plus-sidan med då, ljuset är bra, han är lugn och samlad och talar i bra takt
<realubot> hplc: Den stora frågan är om du är redo att lämna ut dig totalt i Late Show with Ein S01E01?
<hplc> kan bli spännande, en neurotisk personlighet med tarmproblem och wc nödig......kan bli ett rafflande pilotavsnitt
<einand> realubot: håller på med ett projekt i Digitalt självförsvar
<hplc> det där låter som nåt för mig
<einand> hplc: på vilket sätt, som medverkande eller för att kolla på?
<hplc> mja jag lider av social fobi så allvarligt talat var det mer menat som nåt jag skulle vilja se
<einand> hplc: :)
<einand> hplc: du kan gärna få lämna feedback på piloten
<einand> hplc: kommer upp i morgon, om inte jag får nått roligare för mig
<Peyam> hi
<markus> hello
<Peyam> wazap?
<maxjezy> svenska språket här
<maxjezy> jalla
<einand> Hi Mr Non Swedish speaker
<realubot> einand: Digitalt självförsvar. Vad innebär det i praktiken?
<einand> realubot: grundkurs i vart och när olika myndigheter tjuvlyssnar på din trafik, och hur du kan skydda dig
<realubot> Nu ska itmannen inte vara bannad längre!
<realubot> einand: Det låter bra det.
<realubot> einand: En whiteboard-tavla kanske inte är fel?
<einand> realubot: blir papper och penna denna gången, men du har rätt
<realubot> Det finns beg. på Bafab.
<realubot> einand: Eller så fäller du in bilder på ett snyggt sätt i ett hörn eller så.
<realubot> einand: http://kontorsmobler.bafab.se/se/grp/whiteboards.php
<realubot> För 800-900 kr får du en beg. Det är inte så dyrt.
<einand> realubot: sjukt fina priser, trodde de kosta flera tusen
<realubot> Startsetet verkar inte dyrt heller: http://kontorsmobler.bafab.se/se/art/startset-till-vrakpris.php
<Peyam> hmm
<einand> realubot: undra om rubriken eller måttet är fel
<einand> http://kontorsmobler.bafab.se/se/art/whiteboard-150x120.php
<realubot> Vad är det för fel på måttet?
<realubot> Finns ju i olika storlekar?
<realubot> 120 cm x 120 cm och 450 cm x ...
<CasperN> whiteboard när man kan projektera på en byggnad... http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2007/07/laser-tagged-decoration.html
<realubot> Aha, länken.
<realubot> Den ser ju kvadratisk ut.
<realubot> Om man går på bilden så tycker jag den ser 120x120.
<einand> realubot: länken säger ju 150x120
<realubot> hplc: Du verkar ju ganska duktig på Linux. Hur länge har du sysslat med det?
<Peyam> http://mok0.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/sacrosanct-linux-feature-dies/
<hplc> realubot: rätt länge använde red hat och suse långt innan fedora och opensuse fanns, har kvar skivor från i stort sett starten
<nikihr> någon som kan tipsa om en bra rulle? :)
<Peyam> kebabrulle
<nikihr> "haha" :D
<maxjezy> bra tips
<maxjezy> bästa rulle
<hplc> efter kebabrulle behöver du toa-rulle
<Ezim> nikihr, http://www.imdb.com/
<Peyam> nikihr, real steel
<nikihr> Peyam: den sög!
<maxjezy> Friday after next
<maxjezy> the grey
<hplc> tittar på carriers nu
<Peyam> den va ju bra
<nikihr> får bli någon film som heter high life
<maxjezy> free jimmy
<Peyam> nikihr, planet earth
<nikihr> verkar rolig enligt trailern
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryBszjJlrPE  eller så lyssnar du på vacker röst nikihr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryBszjJlrPE
<maxjezy> den är kass
<nikihr> haha
<maxjezy> high life
<nikihr> maxjezy: äre så?
<maxjezy> japp
<nikihr> hmm :(
<maxjezy> pengar, färg i ansikten och dåligt manus
<nikihr> maxjezy: men jag vill se någon härlig komedi jöö
<hplc> "riksdagens öppnande"?
<CasperN> glo på actionkomedier från bollywood, det brukar vara sktikul
<maxjezy> nikihr, kolla pulver på svtplay
<maxjezy> bättre än så blir det inte ikväll
<nikihr> vad fan är det?
<maxjezy> bra humorsketcher
<CasperN> typ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuxSeasTmso&feature=related
<maxjezy> http://svtplay.se/v/2711488/pulver/del_8_av_10
<nikihr> man bout town då?
<nikihr> man about town
<CasperN> tystnaden tolkar jag som att alla blev bollywoodfrälsta
<Ezim> nu ska man lägga sig. ha det bra gott folk.
<nikihr> CasperN: hahaha
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUYa5aTdjfI&feature=related
<Ezim> nikihr, kolla på filmen jag länka
<CasperN> det är verkligen skitkul :)
<Ezim> det är black gold
<nikihr> Ezim: strax
<nikihr> bahh
<nikihr> man kanske ska progga lite :)
<nikihr> eller hmm orkar man det
<Peyam> fan min mus suger
<Peyam> letar efter en bra mus. hur vet man musen är snabb från teknisk specifikation?
<CasperN> hög dpi, guldpläterad usbkontakt och osanolikt högt pris
<CasperN> eller ordet "gamer" i beskrivningen
<nikihr> razor musarna är grymma
<Peyam> dpi?
<Peyam> jag betalar upp til 150
<nikihr> hahaha
<Peyam> jag köpte min tangentbord och mus för 99
<nikihr> Zambezi: vart håller du hus?
<CasperN> en mus som går att ta isär med skruvmejsel så man kan göra rent scrollhjulet är värt mest
<Peyam> kan man använda tangetbord från ett märke och mus från ett annat via två olia usb portar?
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/files/img/max/6101744_0.png
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6101744/ace-keyboard-tx760-tradlost
<Peyam> min
<laura_> ace är skit
<CasperN> razor är skit
<CasperN> hp skit logitech skit, ms skit
<maxjezy_> ace är det segaste tangentbord jag använt
<maxjezy_> musen helt värdelös med
<Peyam> maxjezy_,  tangetbordet är okej
<Peyam> men musen suger
<Peyam> jag har den på högsta
<Peyam> men den är irriterande seg
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6102061/microsoft-wireless-arc-mouse-svart
<Peyam> den har ju lägsta dpin ju
<einand> CasperN: glöm inte att man måste ha en guldplätterad optisk kabel
<realubot> nikihr: Hunger Games är ju käns.
<realubot> *känd
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-15
<nikihr> någon människa vaken? :)
<spacebug-> mm
<realubot> nikihr: Japp.
<realubot> nikihr: Jag håller koll på dig så du inte hittar på något bus.
<realubot> Annars hade jag sovit så här dags.
<K350> tips på trevlig textläges kalender? typ reminder?
<realubot> K350: calendar?
<realubot> K350: wyrd?
<realubot> Använder ncurses.
<realubot> K350: http://pessimization.com/software/wyrd/screenshot.png
<realubot> K350: gcalci: https://code.google.com/p/gcalcli/
<realubot> *gcalcli
<realubot> K350: Eller: https://code.google.com/p/googlecl/wiki/Manual#Calendar
<realubot> googlecl
<realubot> K350: Du har ju: cal
<K350> realubot: det var några styycken det
<realubot> Om du bara vill se en kalender.
<K350> realubot: har du testat någon av dme själv?
<realubot> K350: Nope.
<realubot> Bara cal, men den är inte så märkvärdig.
<realubot> Calendar får jag inte riktigt att fungera.
<realubot> K350: calcurse
<K350> realubot: test nu...
<realubot> K350: http://culot.org/calcurse/screens.html
<realubot> Ser nice ut, tycker jag.
<K350> ja curses grejjer brukar vara snygga
<realubot> Ja, jag gillar ncurses.
<realubot> Mer och mer.
<realubot> Smidigt och snabbt.
<realubot> K350: Håller du på och försöker gå över från GUI till CLI?
<realubot> K350: Nå? Hittade du något som passar?
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen och kollar att alla sover.
<K350> realubot: nja, calcurse var lite buggig tyckte jag. Wyrd är - än sp  länge - seg att komma igång med. Kan inte byta editor. Dlig support. Fast den är snygg
<K350> realubot: Ska se vad mera det finns. Annars är wyrd snygg. Om jag bara kan få dne att fungera så...
<K350> realubot: man sidnz för wyrdrc - /etc/wyrdrc - säger inget om hur man byter editor
<realubot> K350: Ok.
<realubot> Jag har ju planer på att gå CLI så jag är lite nyfiken på vilka program som duger som ersättning för GUI-programmen.
<K350> realubot: Vad är CLI?
<realubot> Pidgin -> CenterIM, Evolution -> Mutt, Gedit -> Nano, eog/shotwell -> xloadimage(?), men Evince? Firefox?
<K350> realubot: Jag kör Mutt för e-posten, irssi med bitlbee for IRC och IM messengers, newsbeuter för RSS feeds, lynx för webben -->
<realubot> K350: CLI == Command Line Interface. GUI == Graphical User Interface.
<K350> Jed som editor - för den har mkt bra 'pluggar ' så kallade jed modes
<realubot> Nu är ju ncurses ett GUI också men det känns som CLI.
<K350> midnight commander för filhantering
<realubot> K350: Vad gör pluginsen till Jed då?
<realubot> Några exempel på plugins som du tycker är användbara?
<K350> Nu har jag t,ex en plugg för syntax hilighting för pascal code
<K350> kod
<realubot> Ok.
<K350> finns pluggar för t.ex ispell så man kan få rättstavningstöd
<K350> eller jed modes för mail, kalender, kalkulator, command line, komplilator m.m
<K350> så kör jag tmux
<K350> ehm vad mer....
<K350> htop istället för top
<K350> mpg123 och mp3blaster - den sista lite färgladare
<realubot> Mhm.
<K350> men ljudet verkar sämre i mp3blaster inbillar jag mig
<realubot> Jag tror det blir svårt att gå ifrån GUI helt på en Desktop.
<K350> du får prova
<K350> nja
<realubot> Firefox kräver en WM.
<K350> jag kör bara firefox och vlc i gui
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> K350: VLC -> mplayer?
<K350> jag ser knapt min desktop. det är mest terminalen ohc firefox, biland vlc
<realubot> Är tmux tiling?
<K350> hm jag föredrar VLC
<K350> Jag anväder alltså VLC för att se på film
<K350> frö audio anväder jag mpg123 och / eller mp3blaster
<K350> realubot: tja , du kan sätta upp  flera fönster i tmux jo
<realubot> Det är som Terminator...
<K350> Vet inte, har inte prövat terminator
<realubot> Flera Terminaler i en.
<K350> tmux har splitt funktion, du kan splitta horisontielt och vertikalt. Samt splittq flera fönster flera gånger
<arand_> Jo tmux är i princip samma sak men som en terminalbaserad applikation istället för en gtk-baserad som terminator
<K350> Nu kör jag tmux och har här två fönster öppna bredvid varandra. Sedna har jag andra fönster på andra "sidor" som i screen
<arand_> (sen kan no tmux en hel del massa mer, statusbar, etc...)
<realubot> Men tmux verkar köra allti bakgrunden så man kan stänga ner allt och reconnecta senare eller remote...
<K350> realubot: tmux är jättebra. Det var kärlek vid första mötet! :-)
<realubot> K350: Split-funktionerna finns i Terminator också.
<K350> realubot: Du kan köra ett bashscript för att få tmux att öppna med de fönster eller konfgurationer du vill
<realubot> K350: Varför kör du så mycket i text mode då?
<K350> realubot: synskadad
<realubot> K350: I Terminator går det också att spara layout.
<K350> aha, men terminatokr har väl ingen 'screen'  funktion väl?
<realubot> K350: Ok. Hur hjälper tmux då? Bättre kontrast?
<realubot> K350: Nej. Terminator har ingen screen-funktion vad jag vet.
<arand_> setw -g mode-mouse on; set-option -g mouse-select-pane on    är ju intressant om man är van vid terminator-style-focussing
<K350> realubot: Jag kommer åt det jag vill ha genom  hotkeys, vilket ju gör det enklare
<K350> liknar settings för tmux tycker jag
<realubot> Jag tror inte att Terminator har deatached/reattached-funtionalitet.
<K350> eller oj...
<K350> arand_: färginställningarna för statsubaren i tmux sparades inte efter att jag stängt ned den
<K350> tmux kan man ju också köra ovasett vilken terminal emulator man råkar ha för handen
<arand_> realubot: Nae, det är ju en av de stora fördelarna i vissa fall, session över ssh och så...
<realubot> Jag använder Alt+Pil för att byta fönster i Terminator. Eller Ctrl+Tabb.
<realubot> Screen Tmux?
<realubot> *eller
<K350> Nåja, Terminator eller Tmux, huvudsaken är att man trivs - vilket man gör bäs ti tmux  lol
<arand_> C-a + ←↓↑→hjkl har jag dett satt för att switcha
<K350> realubot: jo, tmux har screen funktion
<K350> arand_: växla mellan vad?
<arand_> panes, alltså fönster.
<K350> Ah, jag kör ctrl+a  + siffra
<K350> utom i splitfönster då såklart
<arand_> Jo det var för splits jag menade
<realubot> Använder Ubuntus Keyboard Shortcut xbindkey?
<realubot> Eller är det ett helt eget program?
<K350> aaaaah, ok :-)
<K350> arand_: Anväder du något textläges kalender/reminder?
<realubot> arand_: Ctrl+Alt+Pil är ju det som är standard för att switcha workspace i Ubuntu.
<arand_> Nae, det har jag ingen, blir på telefonen om något
<arand_> realubot: [a]
<K350> realubot: Nä, ubuntu anväder inte xbindkeys - fick ladda hem den för att testa en grej häromdagen
<arand_> inte alt
<K350> realubot: ah, ok
<realubot> arand_: Aha.
<K350> realubot: När jag körde xbindkeys så strulade den till mian default settings - bara så du vewt..kan hända
<realubot> Jag undrar vad Ubuntu använder för programmet Keyboard Shortcut. Är det helt fristående då?
<itmannen_> Godmorgon världen
<K350> är det inte en del av deras manager
<K350> typ i kubuntu är det en del av kwin vad jag förstår
<K350> inbhgt i managern menar jag. Samma i compiz och som sagt kwin
<K350> tror jag
<arand_> K350: Du kan väl ta de kommandon du körde för att konfa statuspanelen och lägga till dem i ~/.tmux.conf, visst?
<arand_> Jo, tror att det hanteras av gnome på något sätt
<K350> arand_: Ah, ja just det. Det har jag inte gjort. Finns det förresten ingne "save" funktion?
<arand_> Jag tror inte det, tyvärr...
<K350> nåja, ska lägga det i conf filen då
<K350> så gnome är ubuntus motsvarighet till kwin ?
<realubot> K350: Men keyboard shortcuts fungerar ju utan Compiz?
<K350> För i kubuntu är det ju fönsterhanterarne som hatnerar hotkeys. kiksom i compiz
<realubot> Compiz används vä inte i Unity 2d eller gör det det?
<K350> realubot: kör du inte copiz så kör du ju en annan desktop manager som då hanterar hotkeys
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> I.o.f.s.
<K350> realubot: Nä, den får man ju installera själv
<K350> Så jag antar väl att det är fönsterhanteraren - vilken man nu kör - som hanterar hotkeys då
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur det fungerar.
<realubot> K350: Jag tror du har en poäng där. Jag tror det är WM.
<realubot> För när jag använde Xmonad så fungerade inte shortcutsen.
<realubot> Om jag inte använde... Gnome?
<realubot> Äsch. Jag vet inte.
<K350> Nä, jag fick problem med en del hotkeys när jag provade xbindkeys
<realubot> Ersätter Xmonad Gnome eller bara Compiz/metacity?
<realubot> Det blir ju ett eget alt vid inloggningen i.a.f.
<realubot> Och man måste ju ställa in bakgrundsbild i Xmonad o.s.v.
<realubot> Så allt sådant ryker ju när man loggar in i Xmonad.
<realubot> Aja.
<K350> Jag får för mig att om man installerar ett program som xbindkeys eller så, får man nog lite konflikter med fönsterhanterarens bindingar - tror jag
<K350> Ingen som har ngt tips på ett trevligt textläges program att testa? :-)
<K350> arand_: Vilken terminal emulator använder du?
<arand_> Jag kör på standard gnome terminal bara
<realubot> K350: CenterIM?
<realubot> Chattklient.
<arand_> tagit bort menyraden för att inte kollidera med keybinds men annars ganska default
<K350> arand_: Ah, så du har flera skrivbord varav du gör gnome-terminal på ett då?
<K350> realubot: CenterIm som hetter centericq funkar inte så bra i min dator. Fast nu så kör jag ju allt med bitlbee
<arand_> Nae, jag kör bara med ett workspace och tabbar friskt.
<arand_> Har aldrig riktigt fått det att gå ihop med att köra med flera...
<K350> arand_: Ah, jag gillade yakuake, men den fungear dåligt på min åda nu. Kör tilda men är inte nöjd med den. Får nog börja tabba jag med
<K350> arand_: pop-up eller rullgardins terminaler som guake, yakuake och tilda är eg bäst då man anävder flera arbetsytor.
<realubot> Dom hårda grabbarna kör nog med en Terminal och flera flikar i Terminalen och sedan tiling med fler Terminaler i varje flik.
<arand_> Hmm, ett nice koncept, jag tror inte riktigt det går ihop med midd användande av terminalen dock, för tillfället är den typ en IDE, så ganska permanent...
<arand_> Och ett antal buffrar, windows och tabs i vim uppe på kakan :D
<K350> Tycker inte att jag har något behov av en massa flikar, terminaler och fönster. Så oerhört många grejjer på en gång gör jag ändå inte lol
<realubot> Det blir lätt några stycken. Jag har tre två Terminaler + Irssi igång hela tiden. Och då använder jag fortfarande Pidgin och Evolution som vanligt vid sidan om.
<K350> kanske kan byta evolution mot Mutt? :-)
<K350> och pidgin mot bilbee?
<K350> så har du all chatt i irssi
<realubot> Ja. Eller mot CenterIM.
<realubot> K350: Vad var det som inte fungerade i CenterIM för dig?
<K350> jag tycker bitlbee är trevligare
<K350> men det är en smaksak
<K350> bilbee är väldigt  enkel att komma igång med
<realubot> Ok. Du sa något om att det inte fungerade på din dator men du menade kanske att du inte var så förtjust i det?
<K350> då kan även få twitter där
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Nu följer jag inga twittrare men men...
<K350> realubot: Jag använde centericq för längesedan. Det var okej, ser snyggt ut. Men  i längden så kändes det inte så användarvänligt och praktiskt
<realubot> Ok.
<K350> realubot: CenterIM är en sån där "typisk"  grej som är kul ett tag men som man aldrig använder " seriöst". Om du förstår vad jag menar?
<realubot> K350: Nja. Om den motsvarar Pidgin så är den ok.
<realubot> Så stort behov har jag inte av ett grafiskt gränssnitt på en chattklient.
<realubot> Så om CenterIM motsvarar Pidgin i funktionalitet så är det gott nog.
<realubot> Nä, gå och lägg er nu!
<K350> motsvarar pidgin hurdå menar du?
<realubot> Vad gör ni uppe hela natten?
<K350> ska nog göra det. Godnat då !:-)
<realubot> K350: Ja, om CenterIM har samma funktioner som Pidgin så tycker jag att det räcker för att det ska vara ett bra alt. till Pidgin.
<realubot> Det går ju att köra CenterIM i Terminalen så om det bara har samma funktioner som Pidgin så duger det gott.
<realubot> arand_: Du också. Sov!
<arand_> Eh, va?
<K350> menar du stöd för olika protokoll?
<arand_> Skulle jag?
<K350> reaqtyp msn, icq, jabber, gtalk osv?
<realubot> arand_: Ja? Du har varit vaken halva natten. Det är dags att sova nu.
<K350> realubot: bitlbee har bland annat stöd för MSN, twitter, icq, Facebook, Jabber, Gtalk m.m :-)
<realubot> K350: Ja, bl.a. Stöd för olika protokoll m.m. Pidgin i Terminalen helt enkelt. Mer än så begär jag inte av CenterIM.
<realubot> Natti!
<K350> Natti natti! :-)
<TalliKat> Hej! Någon som kan hjälpa mig att få sims 3 att funka?
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<TalliKat> mina kunskaper är ytterst begränsade än så länge, men det verkar ha någonting med grafikkortet eller drivrutinerna för det.  det verkar innebära samma problem för andra spel också
<TalliKat> min önskade lösning är att jag plötsligt ska förlora allt intresse av att någonsin spela igen. men det är tydligen ingen lösning som funkar särksilt bra
<TalliKat> hjälp?
<Haffe> Har du kört gksu jockey-gtk först?
<Bixag> Hallöja! Söver alla eller?
<Bixag> Är det någon som kan rekomendera hårdvara för ubuntu och xbmc? Är inne på en i3 2105 processor, vet dock ej om grafiken i den räcker, och i så fall vad för grafik kort man skall köra på?
<einand> Philip5: jag såg en bild på ett sött objektiv idag https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/36555_286793204735811_127650737316726_661949_223386978_n.jpg
<Philip5> einand: jo det vore rätt fett med ett f/0.95 objektiv
<Philip5> einand: finns bara till rangefinder-kameror vad jag vet
<einand> Philip5: nu när jag lekt med mitt billiga objektiv, så överväger jag att köpa detta http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=120300osNi
<Philip5> vore lite kul på din kamera så får du ju motsvarande 450mm
<einand> Philip5: har ju 70 - 300 nu
<Philip5> blir samma med det
<einand> japp, men värdelöst
<einand> köpte ett för 1300kr
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men det visste man ju när du köpte det :)
<einand> jo
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/kameraobjektiv/SIGMA5A9955/sigma-objektiv-70-300mm-f4-5-6-nikon
<Philip5> jag är sugen på en sådan här: http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/lens/mf/normal/50mmf_12/index.htm
<einand> Philip5: hur stor skillnad är det på 1.2 och 1.8?
<Philip5> tyvärr måste man importera dem
<Philip5> ett stop
<Philip5> dubbelt så mycket ljus alltså
<einand> jo, men i realiteten
<einand> Philip5: vad kostar det?
<Philip5> runt 7000 kr tror jag
<einand> ok
<Philip5> det är dessutom manuell fokus på det och inte autofokusmotor
<Philip5> en ganska gammal men väldigt bra model som fortfarande nyproduceras
<einand> Philip5: mitt nästa objektiv blir dock denna http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/nikon-35mmafs18mmdx/122380.4570/
<Philip5> ja det är nog det bästa man kan köpa för pengarna och för att lära sig tänka foto
<Philip5> jag skulle köpt det om jag inte visste att jag snart kommer köpa en FX-kamera för då har jag ingen nytta av det där
<Philip5> även om det "bara" är 1700 kr så är det lite 1700 i sjön för mig
<einand> Philip5: övervägde ett 50mm fast för fx
<Philip5> einand: har du fallit i UV-filterfällan då? kör med sådant på alla gluggar?
<einand> Philip5: absolut inte ;)
<Philip5> jag har 50/1.8G
<einand> jo men tänkte att på en DX så är 35mm ~50mm
<Philip5> inte lika ultimat på dx-kamera
<Philip5> ja
<einand> så, 50mm är ju 75mm på min
<Philip5> 35 är mest praktiskt att bara ha på och gå runt med
<einand> fast, är rätt ok ändå
<Philip5> på min också
<Philip5> jag har ju också en dx-kamera nu
<einand> aha
<einand> vilken?
<Philip5> d7000
<einand> aha ;)
<Philip5> men tänker köpa d800e när den kommer och jag hunnit se lite tester som inte gör att jag ångrar mig
<Philip5> har en kompis som förbeställt en sådan så jag tänkte testa den först också
<einand> jag tänkte nästan köpa den, men ansåg inte att det extra priset skulle tillfreställa mina behov. Då det är samma insida på d5100 och d7000
<Philip5> säljer då min d7000
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> samma sensor men inte samma fokussystem och så har min mer kontroll
<einand> är fokusesn som skiljer, och att din är värderskyddad
<Philip5> min har lite mer proffessionellt utförande på bakstycket med hur knappar sitter och din är lite mer menystyrd
<Philip5> ja
<einand> d5100 har fått mycket onödig kritik angånde menystyrt
<Philip5> och så har jag även inbyggd fokusmotor så jag kan köra äldre D-objektiv med AF
<einand> vad ingen nämner är att man kan byta funktion på tex hjulet genom att hålla nera andra knapapr
<Philip5> smaksak med meny
<einand> så jag är sällan inne i menyn
<Philip5> så är det på alla nikon att du flippar med hjulen och knappar
<einand> iso, bländare, slutartid kan man iaf byta utan att pilla in i menyn
<einand> och timer/fjärkontoll läge
<einand> och blixt
<einand> och ljuskompensation eller vad det heter
<einand> och bracket
<einand> behöver man aldrig gå in i menyn för
<Philip5> visst
<einand> sedan kan det förstås vara min okunskap som gör så jag är nöjd ;)
<Philip5> sedan har jag två kommandohjul medan du har ett?
<Philip5> mer som på proffskamerorna
<Philip5> men det är ju också mycket en vanesak
<einand> stämmer, jag har bara ett
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/1UatS#0
<einand> lite bilder jag tog med mitt 70 - 300
<Philip5> jag har t ex bländare och slutare på var sitt hjul
<einand> nästan snudd på att jag överväger att lämna tillbaka det
<einand> Philip5: själv gillar jag nog bättre att ha en knapp som togglar den funktionen
<einand> men är nog vane sak
<Philip5> man vänjer sig
<einand> går ju snabbare med två hjul
<Philip5> stora skillnaden mellan nikon och canon är sedan nästan hur man kontrollerar kameran och att allt sitter olika
<einand> jo
<Philip5> man vänjer sig med ett system
<einand> och något sämre bilder på Canon ;)
<einand> *smaksak*
<einand> mitt val stod ju i slutändan efter du lurar mig ifrån d3100 mellan Canon d600 och Nikon 5100
<Philip5> canon har oftast dyrare hus och lite billigare objektiv
<einand> Philip5: iaf, lärt mig att VR är viktigt på objektiv över 70(115mm)
<Philip5> förutom canons proffsobjektiv som är ännu dyrare
<einand> :)
<einand> fast köper man sig en kamera för 50-80 tusen så har man nog råd med dyrare objektiv med
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men man vill nog ha en 4-5 st av de där dyra objektiven i sin väska
<Philip5> när varje glugg kostar 20 000 kr eller mer så suger det lite i plånboken
<einand> jo
<einand> sedan om man har typ 5st med sig, så bär man kring på en mindre bil
<Philip5> jo
<Haffe> Om en säger.
<Philip5> och när man kommer upp till professionella sportfotografer så köper de ju objektiv först och kamera till det
<einand> hitta ett fint objektiv för 140 tusen
<einand> böra runt på 7st i den klassen, hoppas verkligen att man får sålt många bilder för det skall vara lönt :9
<Philip5> jo
<einand> Philip5: nja, mitt 1300kr objektiv var väl inte någon höjdare som teleobjketiv, men duger hyffsat som maco. Därför jag inte lämnar tillbaka det
<einand> Philip5: kollade du bilderna http://imgur.com/a/1UatS#9
<Philip5> gör det roligare att kolla på fotboll då när man ser en rad med fotografer med sådana objektiv längs kortsidan som duckar för bollar när man vet vad deras utrustning kostar
<einand> alla är handhålna
<Philip5> fast de har förstås försäkring
<einand> Philip5: jo, men om sakerna pajar hela tiden kommer ju premien gå upp
<Haffe> Det är ju lite skillnad ifall det är arbetsredskap.
<einand> Haffe: självklart ;)
<einand> Snacka med fotografen på GP när dom plåtade mig, han har ju ca 500-700 tusen i sin väska
<einand> och han kunde inte förstå "amatörer" som samlat ihop samma utrustning
<einand> fast, har man köpte sig ett objektiv, och man sköter det så har man det halva livet, om inte längre
<Philip5> har du skaffat någon extra blixt än då?
<einand> Philip5: fick en med
<einand> Philip5: visserligen "skit" blixt men bättre än den inbyggda
<Philip5> jo men en lite större som du kan använda fristående
<einand> sb-400
<einand> Philip5: nä
<Philip5> det är stoooor skillnad på att använda blixt fristående. är som en helt ny fotovärld som öppnar sig
<einand> Philip5: är inte så förtjust i blixtar, samt jag fottar mest "liv" (Dvs djur och människor) på avstånd
<Philip5> jag har 4 blixtar och ska skaffa en till :)
<einand> Philip5: ;)
<Philip5> du är lite pervo på håll med stora objektiv ;)
<einand> Philip5: nja, mest att jag vill inte störa folk
<einand> har man ett litet och fottar i nordstan går folk omvägar för dom inte vill "störa" bilden
<Philip5> var ju någon streetphotographer som sa så... med brännvidden ökar creepy-faktor när man fotar folk :D
<einand> ;)
<einand> sedan känner man sig cool om man går runt med ett objektiv som är en halvmeter långt ;)
<einand> Philip5: såg du denna bildserien, denna är den jag är mest nöjd med av alla, mest pga sista bilden http://imgur.com/a/6mbdV#0
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Philip5> tjena fotobarre
<Philip5> ytterligare en fotograf ansluter sig :)
<einand> ;)
<Philip5> dessutom den goda smaken att ha nikon
<einand> Philip5: iaf blivit rejält skoj att fotta, nu när man börjar få ett haj på förhållandet mellan iso/slutar/bländare
<Philip5> och roligare blir det nu när det blir vår och sommar med lite kul ljus
<einand> jo
<kodein> Philip5: jag köpte ju en nikkor 55/1.2 nyligen ;)
<einand> särskilt när man har ett "värdelöst" zoom objektiv ;)
<einand> kodein: några bilder att länka till?
<Barre> Philip5: helikopterfärdenblev uppskjuten till på fredag, en kollega till mig fick ett av sina anlutningsplan inställda :(
<Philip5> kodein: så du kan köra med adapter på din canon?! ;P
<kodein> Philip5: japp :)
<Philip5> kodein: snyltare ;)
<kodein> skulle vilja ha en nikon F (typ photomic) också, iofs
<Philip5> Barre: vi ser ju fram emot mästarbilder i naturfotoklassen
<Barre> Philip5: saknar objektiv till det, men jag skall göra vad jag kan (och håler givetvis tummarna) :)
<Philip5> Barre: vad är din vidaste vinkel du har?
<Barre> jag har bara två gluggar, ett 18-105 och en fast 30
<Philip5> med 18 kommer du rätt långt om den nu är något att ha i det läget
<einand> vilken är nikons motsvarighet till canons d5 mark III
<Philip5> einand: har du kollat något på Mästerfotografens hemligheter då som går på kunskapskanalen?
<Philip5> d700 eller d800
<Philip5> d700 var motsvarigheten till canosns d5 II
<Philip5> 5d II
<Philip5> nu har nikon gjort lite annorlunda så de står inte mot varandra på samma sätt mellan 5d III och d800 för de har specialiserat sig på lite olika delar av foto och bilden
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Ingen hockey idag?
<Haffe> Då går det över på kameror?
<Philip5> jo ikväll
<Philip5> Haffe: hockeyabstinens :D
<Haffe> Undrar hur det blev.
<Haffe> Jag hör något om att jag hade ett helt rackskåp till med blad att administrera.
<Philip5> skoj på en söndag
<Haffe> Inte idag.
<Philip5> vilke tur
<Haffe> Det skulle vara rätt kul att ha 60 xeonmaskiner att kasta på beräkningsproblem.
<Haffe> Undrar om man kan vinna GMPS då.
<Philip5> bara jag slapp betala dem
<einand> Philip5: nix
<Philip5> einand: kolla det på svt play. tror det är 6 eller 8 avsnitt bara om foto och man får lära sig hur man fotar inom lite olika typer av foto som bröllopsfoto, streetfoto, natur och macro tror jag
<Philip5> einand: lite så där tutorials och de visar praktiskt vad man ska tänka på
<einand> Philip5: trevligt, visserligen spenderat 300h på youtube med samma grejer. Men andra infallsvinklar är alltid nyttigt
<Slartibart> Jag har Gnome laddad i 11.10. Har lyckats få fram gnome-panel också, och påtat i dconf-editor så att bara övre panelen visas. Awn nertill. Men förut så gick det att högerklicka på gnome-panelen för att kunna välja inställningar för den, ändra bakgrund, lägga till saker osv. När jag högerklickar på den nu så händer ingenting. Nån som varit med om det? Lyckats lösa det?
<lag^> Slartibart: gnome 3?
<Haffe> Åhå.
<Haffe> Vad trevligt.
<Haffe> Sabaton kommer ut med ny skiva.
<Haffe> Bra människor det där. De levererar pålitligt minst en skiva om året.
<kodein> fast de ska visst splittras lite halvt också
<defektz> det blev archbang. :)
<Haffe> defektz: Har du funderat på existensens självreferens?
<Haffe> Hur kan vi förnimma tingens sanna natur när våra sinnen fördunklas av perceptionen?
<Haffe> Nejhej.
<Haffe> Fisk då.
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/KreU5.jpg
<Slartibart> lag^: Japp. Sorry för sent svar!
<fredrik_> hur gzip-ar jag alla filer och alla undermappar i en enda zip-fil?
<CasperN> gzip -r mappnamn
<CasperN> nej, det fungerade visst inte
<markus> du måste tara. tar cvfz hej.tar.gz hej/
<fredrik_> markus, tack
<markus> för att verifiera, packa upp: tar zxvf fil.tar.gz eller lista genom att tar vft fil.tar.gz
<Umeaboy> Hur fixade man till apt-get update problemet i Terminal?
<Umeaboy> Det här med att den inte hittar en viss länk.
<Umeaboy> thunderbird-stable
<Umeaboy> Jag har ju ändrat i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Umeaboy>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d finns ej.
<defektz> mkdir
<Umeaboy> Eller jo.....
<Umeaboy> den finns, men.......
<Umeaboy> Den går inte att öppna i gedit.
<Umeaboy> Med sudo.
<Umeaboy> Så vad gör jag?
<Umeaboy> Jag tog bort PPA:n, men fortfarande så dyker samma problem upp.
<lag^> Slartibart: Då har du svaret där.. varför du inte kan "lägga till saker på panelen".. gnome 2 var så som du vill.. gnome 3 blev blä!
<phnom> Umeaboy: sources.list.d är en mapp. Ta bort filen i den som innehåller ditt ppa.
<Slartibart> lag^: Det var ju.. deprimerande sagt =[.. *gräva efter alternativ*
<Umeaboy> phnom: OK. Ska kolla.
<lag^> Slartibart: :) ubuntu 10.10 var senaste ubuntu som fick gnome 2
<realubot> God morgon.
<Philip5> go eftermiddag
<defektz> hej
<defektz> Philip5: som jag skrev tidigare, det blev archbang :)
<CasperN> mmm archbang
<Philip5> med kde då?!?! :D
<defektz> nä wmfs2
<CasperN> openbåx
<Philip5> :(
<defektz> openbox är ju default i archbang, men jag lämnade det orört.
<Philip5> maxjezy: dags att vakna nu när solen snart ska gå ner?!! ;)
<einand> Guest84780: problem med att logga in?
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen: Jag brygger en kopp kaffe nu.
 * realubot avser dricka kaffet (ej koppen) efteråt.
<realubot> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1283/vikt.png
<realubot> Ännu ett viktigt meddelande till kanalen. Min viktkurva.
<mewmin> hm
<christoffer> realubot: använder du något speciellt träningsprogram eller bara något kalkylark?
<mewmin> du har lyckats gå ner 2 kg
<mewmin> nån gång där ibland
<frumentum> Håller på och ska ladda ner plugins te bukkit. sitter på ubuntu server (utan gui). så tänkte göra ett bash script med wget http:// etc till alla filer som ska ner. (gjordes på en annan box)
<frumentum> chmoddat o allt men får 404 från servrarna, vilket e skumt, då länkarna fungerar felfritt på min andra burk
<frumentum> nån som vet nåt? e ganska ställd
<frumentum> 404 NOT FOUND ståre
<frumentum> Oi
<frumentum> *Oi (missprint, förvirrande med flera tangentbord >_<
<Haffe> Har du fungerande internet på maskinen ifråga?
<Haffe> Kan du wgeta ned en enskild fil?
<frumentum> har ju internet, de e denna burken så. eftersom den tar var enskild fil efter varandra i scriptet så verkar det inte fungera. alla är från samma server. så kanske får prova nån annan fil då.
<frumentum> scriptet verkar nämligen fungera. det är"http recuest sent, awaiting response... 404... som sker
<frumentum> men den blir connectad.
<frumentum> de e recuesten som failar av nån anledning :/
<frumentum> skulle skicka outputten om jag visste nåt bra sätt att kopiera från konsollen. nu får jag skriva allt ist
<frumentum> måste man kanske avsluta varje rad eller nåt?
<Haffe> Pröva att ha en sleep mellan varje request och se om det fungerar bättrer.
<frumentum> sleep?
<frumentum> sleep 1 eller nåt sånt då?
<frumentum> still fail
<Haffe> Vad får du för fel?
<realubot> christoffer: Jag skriver in vikten i programmet Pondus och sedan använder jag Gnuplot för att plotta datan i grafen.
<realubot> christoffer: Man ser en graf i Pondus också men jag tror inte att den går att exportera. Mitt Gnuplot-skript skapar en grafen som en png-fil.
<realubot> mewmin: Grafen säger bara att jag inte går upp i vikt och att min "bantning" i övrigt är ett skämt.
<Nafallo> woho!
<Nafallo> det tog ett tag, men nu verkar saker fungera :-P
<realubot> Jag trodde du jublade över min viktgraf.
<realubot> Nafallo: Kul att höra att det fungerar som du hade tänkt dig.
<realubot> Nafallo: Några problem på vägen?
<Nafallo> nope. mitt mailsystem ar battre, igen :-)
<Nafallo> och ja, tillrackligt med problem for att behova bygga om ett paket och fixa en bugg :-P
<realubot> Aha.
<mewmin> realubot: ja jag skulle typ gissa på att du bajsat när du droppar lite vikt
<Nafallo> men nu ser det ut som att jag har spamfilter pa min mailserver, och alltid jag behover runt omkring for att fa det att fungera for alla anvandare automagiskt :-)
<Nafallo> a/alltid/-id/
<realubot> mewmin: Mm, med andra ord så visar grafen indirekt mitt bajsschema.
<Nafallo> fragan ar varfor postgrey slutat fungera...
 * realubot förstår att intresset för grafen plötsligt ökade dramatiskt.
<realubot> mewmin: Äsch. Jag har lätt för att gå upp och ner i vikt så det gäller bara att skärpa sig
<realubot> .
<realubot> mewmin: Jag vill inte väga 90 kg muskler. Det är för mycket för många brudar.
<realubot> Så jag försöker bli av med några kg muskler och bibehålla fettet.
<madbear> helt rätt!
<madbear> dom vill ha lite att ta i
<Haffe> Wooopedo.
<realubot> madbear: Ja. Ingen brud vill ha ett stenhår tmuskelpaket.
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge muskelpaket
<madbear> jo bara på sin egen mage, det är inne nu
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> jag har en kompis som vill ha bara muskler...
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan apt-get remove --purge <paket> och apt-get purge <paket>?
<realubot> madbear: Muskelknuttarnas tid är ute. Det är ölmagarnas och spagettiarmarnas tid nu.
<madbear> japp därför ska jag inte förlänga mitt gymkort!
<realubot> madbear: Det gör du rätt i. Tänk vad nära det var att du gjorde misstaget att slänga ut pengar på ett gymkort helt i onödan!
<realubot> Pengar som du hade kunnat investera för framtiden i datordelar.
<madbear> eller en ölmage?
<realubot> Aktier nej, hårdvara ja.
<Philip5> madbear: är du laddad?
<realubot> Nafallo har skaffat sig en fin pensionsförsäkring i sin nya nätverksbyge.
<realubot> *bygge
<realubot> Såg ni inte att jag ställde en ontopic-fråga mitt i allt struntprat:
<realubot> 17:38 < realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan apt-get remove --purge <paket> och apt-get purge <paket>?
<madbear> Philip5: inte direkt, men kan bli
<madbear> man är ganska mätt nu ju
<Philip5> madbear: du får peppa dig
<madbear> efter 3 vinster
<madbear> japps
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> det är ditt fel om de förlorar idag
<Philip5> Haffe: nu börjar hockeysnacket! som du har längtat hela dagen....
<Haffe> :)
<Philip5> madbear: kanske krävs att FBK lånar SAIKS tröjor och går in på plan istället för om det ska bli någon match och spänning
<madbear> japp
<madbear> fast man ser direkt att det e FBK
<madbear> inga andra spelar så fult
<madbear> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> de är ju bara fysiska
<madbear> hopptacklingen gav ju iof avstängning :P
<Philip5> jo det kanske gränsen går men brynäsare har ju alltid varit lite veka, både de i laget och supporters
<Philip5> ;P
<Philip5> primadonnor
<madbear> :D
<madbear> ja alltså mer fysiskt från brynäs
<madbear> men det funkar ju som dom spelar nu
<Philip5> jo när de har dommaren med sig ja
<madbear> hahahaha
<madbear> sist va han mot
<madbear> förutom när det blev mål
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> precis
<madbear> men det ska inte bli offside för sånt där skit
<Philip5> förutom det viktigaste
<Philip5> jo
<madbear> srsly målvakten va 1 mil bort
<Philip5> ändå
<Philip5> hade det varit saik så hade det varit ett himla liv från bryäns primadonnor
<Philip5> ;)
<madbear> nu åka och handla och försöka ladda då
<madbear> hörs senare *kram*
<Philip5> hehe, gört
<maxjezy> tackar tackar
<realubot> Ni är så passiva så jag har inget annat val än att ta en kopp kaffe till.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Herregud, vaknade nu.
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har ju barn, går upp innan solen vetu.
<Philip5> jojo
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat det där programmet du tipsa om?
<Philip5> vilket?
<Philip5> kollar på hockey nu så därför lite frånvarande :)
<swecarp> hockey när du kan sitta här och lösa problem
<swecarp> maxjezy,  vilket program
<Philip5> smfinal som är så kul men saik spelar som krattor
<maxjezy> aja, vi skiter i programmet och kollar hockey istället. jag känner mig endå så less på att data just nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej säg nu vilket program först
<Philip5> är ju oerhört nyfiken
<maxjezy> tracking grejen
<maxjezy> vaffaen, är damhockeyn först 1 i natt
<maxjezy> palla
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jo jag har testat det förr
<Philip5> mocha pro
<maxjezy> eller, var det igår?
<Philip5> är mer inne på stillbildsgrejer nu
<Philip5> inte så mycket video
<maxjezy> stillbilder är så emo just nu
<maxjezy>  vänta ett par år med stillbilder vetja
<Philip5> raw-editing is da shit
<swecarp> raw edeting with HDR
<Philip5> hdr är inte riktigt min grej
<Philip5> hdr är kitsch
<CasperN> tycker marknanden borde släppa en prisvärd hdr-videokamera
<swecarp> inte min heller  men det blir fina bilder
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> subtil hdr är väl ok men när man ser att det är hdr så är det oftast fel
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad gör du med bilderna sen?
<Philip5> swecarp: hur går det med översättandet av luminence?
<Philip5> kastar dem i papperskorgen
<Philip5> den kreativa processen är allt
<maxjezy> Philip5, bra
<swecarp> Philip5,  långsamt gör ett par rader om dagen
<Philip5> swecarp: har du röstat på luminence som maj månads projekt 2012 på sourceforge då?
<Philip5> swecarp: http://twtpoll.com/190rtm
<Philip5> fast de har så klart stavat fel på namnet
<Philip5> swecarp: har du någon build av luminence för 12.04?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte kör denjag tog hem till 11.10 den funkar
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du med de här instagram-filtren med din mobil då? :D   http://designtaxi.com/news/352190/Facebook-Introduces-New-Instagram-Filters/
<maxjezy> näe, instagram är ju kodat av CIA
<maxjezy> känns inte speciellt säkert
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> och nu uppköpt av big brother facebook
<maxjezy> precis, alla top-5 appar ska man rakt av rata.
<maxjezy> de är ju köpta placeringar
<Philip5> appar blir ju stora för att de är stora också
<maxjezy> tröttnat på android, ska skaffa en windows telefon
<Philip5> ska mycket till för något nytt att komma in på en topplista där något funnits en tid
<Philip5> winblows
<Philip5> köp från sjunkande skeppet nokia då
<maxjezy> blir nog en samsung knapptelefon för 99 kr
<maxjezy> i sommar ska ja dissa teknologin och bara  njuta av livet i naturen
<Philip5> tror du snart kommer bara köra appleprylar
<maxjezy> näe, apple är likt nazi's
<maxjezy> förföljare
<phnom> rymdnazis? från baksidan av månen?
<maxjezy> utomjordingar helt klart
<maxjezy> allt med apple var steve jobs
<maxjezy> nu kommer fartyget  sjunka
<maxjezy> vad ska alla fanatiker tänka på medans de sitter och pillar på sin iphune nu?
<maxjezy> en hög aska
<maxjezy> tjena johanbr
<johanbr>  hej hej
<maxjezy> johanbr, vet du något mer om att bubbles i trailer park boys kanske ska få åka till rymden?
<maxjezy> läste något om det, vet du något?
<johanbr> nej, det hade jag inte ens hört :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5, tack för välkomnandet
<Philip5> här är vi på hugget
<maxjezy> här hitta jag något http://metroinspace.com/ca/view/cule
<Amoz> nån som vet om man kan köpa precise pangolin på CD nånstans, förutom canonicals egna shop?
<Amoz> när det släppts alltså
<maxjezy> tradera
<maxjezy> säkert ebay med
<maxjezy> någon idiot lär ju sälja på blocket med
<maxjezy> fan va koolt om bubbles får åka till space
<maxjezy> han ska visst göra det till en dokumentär
<Philip5> madbear: säga vad man vill om wikegård men han är ju som han är som kommentator :D
<madbear> haha japp
<madbear> han e skoj men han e nog laddad för att han får så lite tid nu
<madbear> VM ska han säkert kommentera matcherna oxå
<spacebug-> Amoz: varför inte bara bränna eller köpa från canonical?
<Amoz> spacebug-, bränna = piracy, it's a crime. Köpa från canonical = dyrt, 5pack, dessutom dyr fraktkostnad om jag inte missminner mig
<kodein> lolwut
<Amoz> har inte lust att betala 130kr för 5skivor
<spacebug-> Amoz: det är inte piracy att bränna
<spacebug-> ubuntu är ju gratis
<spacebug-> de skriver ju dessutom på sin hemsida precis hur man gör för att ladad ner och bränna det ;)
<Amoz> spacebug-, troll'd. Jag vill ha det fina fodralet, that's why. Hade aldrig kört skiva annars, USB-minne är ju myyycket bättre :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> tänkte väl det
<spacebug-> jag har både en mugg och tshirt från canonical (ubuntu)
<Amoz> me to
<Amoz> oo
<Amoz> gamla loggan dock
<Amoz> ful
<spacebug-> hum verkar som facebook iaf krypterar även datan när manloggar in med ssl inte bara inloggningen
<spacebug-> det är ju bra
<swecarp> ezim hej du store
<swecarp> Ezim,
<Ezim> swecarp, hur funkar skype ?
<swecarp> vet inte har inte testat men test av kamera funkade i skype
<Ezim> swecarp, nice.
<Ezim> du kan också ta en titt på jitsi
<swecarp> jitsi ????
<Ezim> swecarp, :) uppfyller samma funktion som skype.
<Ezim> :) mer pålitlig
<swecarp> får söka på det
<Ezim> swecarp, det bör finnas paket för oss buntisar
<swecarp> inget i muon  eller i synapticen
<Ezim> swecarp, inte i förrådet.
<Ezim> jitsi.org
<Ezim> tydligen kommer framtida firefox utgåvor även stödja videochatt
<swecarp> hittade finns en ubuntu versdion
<swecarp> Ezim,  är det kubuntu som fixar tthelepathy
<K350> 4~4~/j calcurse
<Ezim> swecarp, vet ej om de står bakom det.
<Ezim> fråga på :P kubuntu kanalen
<haffe> Hejsan.
<swecarp> hej haffe
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> :) bra att du trivs bra bland vänner (kubuntu-dev).
<Ezim> vi kommer nog aldrig lyckas få Philip5 över till kubuntu-dev
<swecarp> lite roligt måste man ha i en seriös kanal
 * haffe sätter en lampskärm på huvudet.
<swecarp> läser man lite där så får man reda på vad som är på g
<Ezim> swecarp, finns väldigt många duktiga eldsjälar där.
<Ezim> den jag har kommit närmast är yofel
<Philip5> kommit närmast... låter mysigt ;)
<swecarp> hund prommenad på g
 * kodein sätter en energy dome på huvudet
<Ezim> Philip5, till skillnad från vissa andra så bidrar han aktivt :).
<haffe> kodein: Är den röd eller blå?
<Ezim> komigen saik vinn nu så slutspelet ej slutar idag
<kodein> haffe: röd
 * haffe har en lampskärm på huvudet och smälter diskret in i bakgrunden.
<CasperN> ыуиопюё
<CasperN> meh
<haffe> Cамалёт
<coobra> hhuh
<CasperN> nä, jag grejar bara med min tangentbordslayout, och råkade skriva fel fönster
<CasperN> jag har fortfarande inte lyckats få level3 tangenter på layout 2 som jag har en switch för
<CasperN> riktigt störande
<Ezim> kubuntu-se
<Ezim> vad heter kanalen igen?
<Ezim> #kubuntu-se
<Philip5> madbear: mooohhahahahhahaaa ;P
<madbear> T_T
<madbear> gonatt!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> :D
<Ezim> Philip5, :) glad över saik vinst?
<Philip5> nu håller jag inte på något av lagen men det är kul med längre finalserie än 4 raka vilket är trist
<Ezim> Philip5, håller heller inte på något av lagen. dock föredrar jag generellt sett saik spel mer.
<Ezim> de försöker bygga upp ett spel medan brynäs försöker med mer rak-lir
<K350> uff, vad enerverande med vim som dyker upp överallt. Hur får jag min favorit editor att bli default så jag slipper vim för EVIGHT?
<einand> vad finns det för sköna video redigerins program i linux
<Philip5> kdenlive, openshot
<Philip5> om det ska vara open source
<Philip5> shake eller nuke om det får vara kommerciellt och de är professionella program som används i filmindustrin men kostar en bra slant
<K350> sådär, nu blev jag kvitt vim ho ho ho - total lycka!!! :-)
<antii> kvitt vim!?
<antii> <3 vim
<K350> antii: ssssh, inte skriva fula ord lol
<K350> räcker det med att installera ubuntu-desktop för att få min kubntu att bli en ubuntu? ..och sedna ta bort kubntu-desktop...?
<Ezim> K350, bör räcka. men det skapar nog en hel del beroenden som kanske ej tas bort nödvändigtvis bara för du tar bort 1 DE och installerar en annan.
<K350> Ezim: Jag vill eg bara ha Ubuntus skrivbord, panel, meny et. Men inte ubuntu apps. Jag vil behålla och köra mina KDE apps. Vad är det jag ska installera då?
<Ezim> K350, varför inte bara logga in på ubuntu?
<Ezim> du kommer då kunna ha kvar kde programmen
<Ezim> och därifrån avinstallera de gtk program som du ej vill
<K350> Ezim: Njo, jag tänkte bara att det kunde vara skönt att slippa leta upp varje enskilt program oh ta bort dme ett i sänder. Vill spara på utrymme också
<Ezim> K350, tyvärr funkar det inte riktigt så.
<K350> Hm, finns det något sätt att kolla hru stort ett paket är  med apt-cache?
<markus> upp-packat?
<K350> Ezim: uhm, va?
<K350> apt-cache upp --packet ?
<Ezim> K350, menar att paket lämnas över även om man tar bort metapaket av en DE
<K350> Ezim: Jaha, men kan man kolla hur stort ett packet är?
<Ezim> K350, :) ja. via synaptic/programcentral
<Ezim> det har man väl alltid kunnat :P
<K350> ah, jo ifs. Men jag tänkte från terminalen? :-)
<macrobat> K350: kanske syns i aptitude interaktivt?
<K350> macrobat: Inte en susning. Får kika lite då...
 * einand är ledsen, kan inte använda RAW längre när jag fottar
 * macrobat tycker pronomen är svåra för mig
<einand> macrobat: ?
<macrobat> ACTION!
<einand> ?
<macrobat> go, go gadget-grammatik!
<CasperN> http://code.google.com/p/vinterm/
<einand> CasperN: ser rätt skön ut
<CasperN> ja, den är rätt najs, kanske ska ha den som default ett tag
<CasperN> msået bara öka ljusstyrkan enormt på skärmen, så det lyser grönt i rummet
<K350> tips använd växeln 'showpkg' i med apt-cache. T,ex apt-cache showpkg  leafpad
<K350> en annan kanonbra växel för apt-cache är 'stats' :-)
<Umeaboy> Någon här?
<Umeaboy> phnom?
<K350> ja
<Umeaboy> OK.
<CasperN> einand: lite buggit tyvärr
<CasperN> buggigt* men det verkar lovande
<CasperN> jag gillar det ia
<CasperN> f
<Umeaboy> Om man laddar ner detta så står det i readme att man ska installera cegui, men det verkar inte xistera i Ubuntu repo: svn co https://forja.rediris.es/svn/csl2-pfootball/trunk
<Umeaboy> Readme.txt
<Umeaboy> Det verkar som att dessa instruktioner skulle behöva uppdateras.
 * einand är irriterad, varför måste hårdiskutrymmet ta slut, när man behöver det
<K350> Umeaboy: vad är det för program?
<Umeaboy> Ett manager-spel.
<Umeaboy> einand: Då köper man en till hårddisk.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<einand> Umeaboy: och du köper en ny hårdisk mitt i natten?
<Umeaboy> einand: Javisst.
<Umeaboy> www.prisjakt.nu & gå sedan till den webbshopen där den är billigast & bäst.
<Umeaboy> Klart!
<Umeaboy> Det gör du dygnet runt dessutom.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<einand> ok, hur kan jag få den levererad till mitt hem klockan tolv på natten då
<Umeaboy> Du beställer den nu & betalar extra för att få hem den under nästa dygn.
<Umeaboy> Klart!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Många ställen är snabba att leverera.
<einand> Umeaboy: jag vet att man kan göra så, brukar anlita dustin för den tjänsten
<einand> men då är det försent
<Umeaboy> Då så.
<einand> får sticka in i morgon bitti och köpa en disk på elgiganten eller nått
<Umeaboy> Ja, men då får du beställa under dagen & vänta på att paketet ska komma under kommande natt.
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Hur använder man eran kanal-bot för att se vilka paket som kan finnas eller inte i Ubuntu's repo?
<einand> så, vad skall jag göra nu då
<Umeaboy> einand: Le & var glad.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Var nöjd med aaaaallt som livet ger..................
<Umeaboy> ;)
<einand> iaf, otroligt vad disk det går åt när man håller på med video redegering i hd
<Umeaboy> einand: Jo, därav kvalité.
<Umeaboy> Samma med bilder.
<einand> får nog beställa 10GB
<Umeaboy> BPM kan vara bra, men de blir sällan så bra som PNG.
<einand> BMP?
<einand> menar du
<Umeaboy> BMP.........sorry.
<einand> BMP är ju bättre kvalitet än PNG
<Umeaboy> Tror att jag börjar bli tlött.
<einand> även om det igentligen borde vara identiskt
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, om man sitter i Winblows så tror man det.
<einand> eller så är det så att man vet hur en bmp är uppbyggd
<einand> eftersom varje enskild pixel är sparad okomprimerad
<Umeaboy> Otur för dig då.
<einand> otur för mig?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<einand> varför är det otur för mig
<einand> varför skulle en bmp ha sämre kvalitet?
<Umeaboy> BMP är mer vanligt i Windows & vi vet ju alla hur DET är.
<einand> vad spelar det för roll då?
<einand> Visst, håller väl med om att BMP inte är det optimala eftersom det är okrypterat och ger gigantiska filer, samt inte har stöd för alpha som standard. Men du har fina 24 bitars pixlar där så förstår inte alls ditt påstående att det skulle vara sämre kvalite på dom
<einand> Umeaboy: gösses vad dålig kvalitet det är på gif då
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, men varför används inte ett format som optimerar UTAN att bli större i storlek då?
<einand> Umeaboy: är väl så att bmp är så stora en fil kan bli, på det lägger du kryptering. PNG är loseless (oftast) och förlorar inte bilddata, medans tex JPG är *värdelöst* eftersom det slänger data och på så sätt blir mindre
<einand> Umeaboy: förklara, vad du  menar
<Umeaboy> Ja, men om man vill göra ett system som har så lite brist som möjligt så tycker jag att man ska se över bristerna i bildformaten.
<Umeaboy> Alternativt att skapa ETT bildformat som klarar allt.
<einand> men finns ju png och jpeg och gif
<einand> som är standarder
<Umeaboy> Lite grann som videor blir webm numera.
<einand> jpeg och gif har vart standard längre än webml
<macrobat> webm är väl en container bara?
<macrobat> bara och bara...
<einand> macrobat: är en egen codec
<macrobat> så bra
<einand> macrobat: den skall vara pattentbefriad, därför google gjorde den
<macrobat> gif var ju sinnebilden för ondska på webben för ett tag sen
<einand> tja, pga sjuka patent, men hindra ju inte från att vara standard, samt patentet hade gått ut i europa
<einand> WebM heter det
<einand> blev lurad av Umeaboy och råkade klanta in ett l ;)
<einand> fast Umeaboy du behöver inte oroa dig längre, tror inte det finns någon som använder BMP längre
<Umeaboy> Säg inte det. Det finns folk.........till och med företag som använder XP.
<einand> ?
<Umeaboy> Företag som tjänar mycket pengar.
<einand> Vad har XP med det att göra?
<Umeaboy> XP har ju ingen officiell support från Microsoft längre.
<einand> XP SP3 har
<einand> men vad har det med BMP diskutionen att göra?
<Umeaboy> Du sa att det inte finns någon som använder BMP längre.
<Umeaboy> BMP används nog mer än man tror.
<Umeaboy> Samma som XP.
<einand> Jasså?
<einand> Berätta gärna vart du använder bmp
<einand> säger inte att det inte används, men inte specielt vanligt
<Umeaboy> Inte JAG.
<Umeaboy> Men det finns nog de som inte vet skillnaden.
<einand> kanse någon extrem amatör
<einand> men jag skulle nog vilja påstå att alla utvecklare, och bildredigerare känner till skillnaden
<CasperN> man är bra dum om man använder bmp när tiff finns som alternativ
<Umeaboy> Jo, men de som bara vill använda något enkelt som inte kräver hundra olika inställningar...........
<Umeaboy> Många Windows-användare är ju vana vid det tänket.
<Umeaboy> Iaf de som använder det för mail & dylikt.
<einand> Umeaboy: förklara för mig varför folk skulle använda bmp, inget program lirar det som default, om dom inte laddat ner nått obskyrt från nätet
<Umeaboy> Paint?
<CasperN> även paint klarar tiff
<Umeaboy> Ja, men har BMP som standard.
<CasperN> inte ens ms är så efterblivna så de håller fast i bmp
<einand> Paint har png som standard
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Blir man någonsin överraskade över Pyttemjuk?
<einand> sedan WinXP sp2
<Umeaboy> einand: Men vi kom ju överrens om att PNG inte är bättre än BMP..........eller har du talat mot dig själv nu?
<einand> Umeaboy: nej, det kom vi inte överens om, jag sa att bmp inte har sämre kvalitet än png
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det innebär ju att folk ska använda BMP framför PNG när de gör en bild.
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> de ska inte använda bmp alls
<CasperN> utan hellre tiff eller tga
<einand> enligt mina preferenser, och många andras är png bättre, eftersom det ger kraftigt mindre filer
<CasperN> och png för bilder som ska visas på webben
<einand> tycker det är synd att min/någon digitalkamera inte valt png i stället för jpeg
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det vore bättre med "flash"-grafik.
<CasperN> använd raw einand
<einand> Umeaboy: ?
<einand> CasperN: jo men för små filer ;)
<Umeaboy> Ja, en hel webbsida med rörligt material.
<CasperN> små filer ska du inte bry dig om
<Umeaboy> Flytande material.
<Umeaboy> Som många filmers trailer-sidor är gjorda.
<einand> CasperN: försök förklara för min lillasyrra som är 14 vad RAW är
<einand> Umeaboy: varför vill du ha det?
<Umeaboy> Om hon är datakunnig så förstår hon.
<Umeaboy> Vi går ju likväl över till HTML5 istället för Flashplayer så varför inte?
<CasperN> einand: om hon är 14 så är hon bara dum för att det hör till åldern, vore hon yngre och hade lite intresse hade hon fattat, nu får du vänta några år med att lära henne
<einand> Umeaboy: i detta fallet så vill hon kunna trycka på onknappen på datorn och kolla på sin bild
<einand> CasperN: handlar nog mer om o intresse
<einand> precis som många som har körkort knappt vet att en bil har motor
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, men lär henne ett annat sätt att öppna den i ett annat format då. ;)
<einand> ser inget fel i png faktiskt
<CasperN> png är nära perfektion vad jag vet
<Umeaboy> Men ändå får inte PNG samma kvalité?
<CasperN> jpeg är allt annat än bra
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ ser du ju fel.
<CasperN> värsta sortens komprimering
<einand> Umeaboy: jodå, png har bra kvalitet, om inte bäst i förhållande till filstorleken
<Umeaboy> Ja, men i jämförelse med BMP.
<einand> BMP och PNG har likvärdig kvalitet
<einand> om inte identisk
<CasperN> förlustfritt är alltid förlustfritt, sedan om man skriver det på ett dåligt sätt, som bnm, det gör inte bilden bättre
<CasperN> bmp*
<einand> CasperN: bmp skriver knappast det dåligt, var bästa sättet man kunde med den begränsade cpu och minnesmängd man hade på 80-talet
<CasperN> sedan finns det format som sparar mer information än pixeldatan, men det hör knappast till varken bmp eller png, png kan dock spara en viss del information som bmp inte kan vad jag vet
<CasperN> jo, då ja
<einand> och även idag, är pixlarna på skärmen identiska
<einand> det är iaf vad som är kvalitet för mig
<einand> men självklart går det lägga in mer data i andra typer av bildsystem
<Sami_> Hej alla
<einand> hej odu
<Sami_> Jag ber någon över hela mitt hjärta att chatta med mig pm, är helt okunnig inom ubuntu, behöver hjälp snälllllllllllla
<Sami_> hittar inget i forumet
<CasperN> skriv bara här så hjälper någon dig om de kan
<einand> tja,  svårt att hitta folk ett på sen söndagsntt i en svensk kanal, men fråga på kanske någon svarar ändå
<Sami_> installerade Ubuntu, allt funkade perfekt, och om jag har en aning rätt, så uppdaterade jag till ubuntu genom update-manager -d osv. nu så varje gång jag startar om datorn så blinkar caps o svart skärm
<Sami_> Grub kan jag starta i ubuntu, recovery mode, samt "previous linux versions"
<Sami_> fattar inte :( ibland kan jag inte ens komma in på BIOS
<Sami_> måste då starta om o trycka biosknappen 200 gånger har jag tur kommer jag in
<Sami_> vet inte vad jag ska göra
<Sami_> nu är jag inne, men så fort jag startrar om blir de samma skit :( tills jag har tur o kommer in
<Sami_> vill verkligen ha kvar ubuntu, vill inte ha windows...så hjällllp
<CasperN> starta inte om
<einand> om du inte en kommer in i bios, så tror jag mer på att datorn är paj, än att linux är det ;)
<Sami_> Nej, går jag in på windows, så sker inte detta..
<Umeaboy> Sami_: Därför använder jag andra distro innan jag provar Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Sami_> de hände efter jag uppdaterade
<Umeaboy> Jag byter mellan.
<Sami_> men snälla komiker hjääälp
<Umeaboy> Komiker?
<Umeaboy> Jag skojar inte.
<Umeaboy> Jag dualbootar.
<Sami_> va e de
<Sami_> berätta lite enkelt
<Sami_> så förstår jag
<Sami_> vad dualboot innebär
<Umeaboy> Två OS brevid varandra.
<Sami_> jaa precis så har jag
<Sami_> har windows samt ubunu
<Sami_> ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Ja?
<Umeaboy> Du kan behöva installera om Grub.
<Sami_> ok hur gör jag de
<Sami_> tror ju osso de är fel på grub :(
<Umeaboy> OK.
<CasperN> är det så att du inte alltid kommer till grub så kan det vara fel på mbr
<Umeaboy> Kolla på google om någon fler har drabbats av samma problem.
<Umeaboy> Funderar på att prova Winblows 8 helt i min PC för att se om jag spyr eller inte.
<Umeaboy> Har ju en hink här brevid mig....utifall at.
<Umeaboy> att
<Sami_> haha
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/xjY9H#0
<einand> stod ungefär 1.5 - 2 meter ifrån varje objekt
<einand> CasperN: vissa bilder blev faktiskt rätt bra ;)
<Sami_> Om jag startar om datorn så blir skärmen svart o caps lock blinkar, för att komma in måste jag hinna snabbt, har en millisekund o trycka på biosknappen o sen väl inne så bara går jag ut från bios, då startar datorn
<einand> CasperN: även om det är snudd på omöjligt, då jag inte hade stativ
<Umeaboy> Det hjälper ju vilken kamera man har också, einand.
<CasperN> einand: fixa en textursida
<einand> CasperN: ?
<CasperN> typ som cgtextures.com
<einand> Umeaboy: ja, jag har en bra kamera
<Sami_> hur installerar jag om grub,
<Umeaboy> Sami_: Låter som att Grub ändå har ett fel.
<Sami_> ja precis, snälla hur installerar jag om enbart Grub
<einand> CasperN: vad är poängen med det?
<Sami_> vill inte installera om hela ubuntu
<Sami_> finns något sätt?
<CasperN> einand: om du fotar riktigt mycket, och lär dig knepen för att ta bra cg texturer
<CasperN> då kan du göra lätta pengar
<Sami_> Men någon, hur installerar jag om Grub mina vänner?
<einand> CasperN: nja
<CasperN> Sami_: stoppa i en linuxskiva och installera grub bara
<einand> CasperN: fortfarande bara en hobby
<Umeaboy> Sami_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ominstallera+GRUB+i+Ubuntu
<Sami_> har ingen skiva? laddade ner ubuntu juu
<Sami_> HAHAHAHA
<Sami_> du är rolig haha
<Sami_> är webbdesigner, men en lat jävel :(
<Sami_> nej, trodde de fanns ett enkelt command, därför jag frågade dig
<Umeaboy> Sami_: Whuuuut?
<Umeaboy> Allt finns där.
<Umeaboy> We are NOT going to do your work.
<Sami_> nej, men alltså det verkar som att man måste ha nån live cd
<Sami_> tänkte man kunde i typ terminal genom ett cfommand installera grub.
<Sami_> kan man ta reda på vilken grub version man har då?
<Sami_> så man ominstallerar rätt så att säga :S
<Umeaboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Umeaboy> Jag kör just nu med Mageia, Ubuntu & Winblows.
<Sami_> jo men har ingen cd :(
<Sami_> har ingen live cd, det är ju problemet min vän
<K350> någon som provat xplanetFX och fått den att fungera?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-08
<Peyam> uncle peyam is here
<Barre> Screedo: skönt att höra.
<andol> morgens
<Spookan> God morgon.
<Barre> morrn
<Spookan> Barre: Allt bra idag?
<Barre> jo då, en vanlig måndag... själv då Spookan
<Spookan> Barre: Bra här, ska snart till jobbet.. Gillar inte Måndagar hehe..
<larsemil> Barre: jag har ju haft semester
<larsemil> Barre: då snattrar man inte. då håller man sig borta från allt vad teknik är. åker skidor och sånt istället
<Barre> larsemil: aahh... men välkommen tillbaka då :)
<andol> larsemil: Frisk luft och såntdär? :)
<Dynamit> baa förstår inte hur en bit av html koden kan vara fel tur att man har verktyg som hjälper en att upptäcka sånt men koden i sig är rätt men den tolkas inte rätt helt klart
<Dynamit> LoL hade glömt padding-* hade bara gjort padding: 10; inte undra på feltolkningen
<larsemil> andol: ja. bra för hälsan
<Dynamit> larsemil: det går att öppna fönstret också så får man frisk luft :P
<larsemil> Dynamit: att skriva på ett tangentbord räknas inte som "att röra sig"
<Dynamit> på sätt och vis gör man ju det men det sättet alla brukar mena så har du rätt :P
<Dynamit> Varför ska det vara så jobbigt att arbeta i 1024x768 bara för att man är van vid +1280x1024?
<Dynamit> larsemil: du som vet lite allt möjligt, vet du om html5 har möjlighet att läsa PDF filer till skillnad ifrån HTML där man får använda skript och tvinga användaren ha en PDF läsare som laddas in i webbläsaren?
<andol> Dynamit: Låter snarare som om du vill ha något skripts serverside som läser pdf:en och genererar dess innehåll (och formatting) som HTML?
<Dynamit> ja det går bra det
<Dynamit> ursäkta att det tar tid att svara men man har för få skärmar ;)
<Dynamit> bara 2/st ju man skulle behöva typ 4 styckna minst
<Dynamit> ;)
<larsemil> jag kör på tre. det täcker alla mina behov.
<larsemil> html5 har inget särskilt stöd för pdf.
<Dynamit> när man programmerar så vill man ju gärna ha sakerna lite utspridda så man kan arbeta fortare ju ;=) jag har designen på ena skärmen och koden på andra skärmen ;=)
<Dynamit> pumpen får fasiken komma hem denna vecka GPU är ju skit varm ju
<Dynamit> att 600L/h inte räcker för att kyla ner CPU och GPU ordentligt CPU lyckas det räcka till men GPU är tokvarm för att det inte finns tillräcklit med tryck i vattnet
<Dynamit> nä om man kanske ska koda hemsidan så den har stöd för flera skärmupplösningar än bara sketna 1024x768
<ePax> Guten morgen.
<ePax> :D
<larsemil> Dynamit: vi kör responsivt.
<Nafallo> morning
<realubot> Det är min bildskärm som ger ifrån sig ett "ticknde" ljud när anomationer visas på skärmen. Jag som har trott att det berott på grafikkortet, fläkar, hårddisken e.t.c.
<realubot> *tickande
<realubot> Stavas det. Bara så att ni vet. Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
 * realubot knäcker en hög tegelstenar med ett karateslag.
<realubot> grr.
<realubot> Nu blev ni allt rädda.
<NeverW8> Hallå alla.
<realubot> Väcke inte det barn som sover.
<realubot> *Väck
<realubot> Stavningen haltar lite i dag. Dags att gå om grundskolan?
<NeverW8> En snabb fråga, om jag vill greppa den tredje raden från ett kommando (tex från kommandot date så ska den greppa tiden, hur gör jag?
<NeverW8> Har försökt göra det själv men kan behöva lite hjälp..
<realubot> NeverW8: Så här: grep -A 3 "pattern" | tail -1
<realubot> NeverW8: Jag är helt ute och cyklar.
<NeverW8> hmm.. men om jag vill göra det ur date
<realubot> NeverW8: Det bästa är om du använder ett regexp som utgår från formen på tiden. Posta ett ex. på hur tredje raden ser ut så ska jag se om jag får till ett regexp.
<NeverW8> date | grep -A 3 "" fungerar inte eftersom jag inte kan binda den tredje raden
<realubot> NeverW8: Glöm det.
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> Morgontrött?
<NeverW8> Ska kunna sånt här egentligen.. men idag är jag seg
<realubot> NeverW8: Detta fungerar: date | grep -oE "[[:digit:]]{2}\:[[:digit:]]{2}\:[[:digit:]]{2}"
<NeverW8> Hahahah.. vad svårt du ska göra det :P
<NeverW8> Tack realubot :)
<realubot> NeverW8: Inga problem. Tack för att kickade ingång min hjärna så här på fm.
<realubot> bbl
<NeverW8> ^^
<realubot> NeverW8: Det går ju garanterat med awk eller sed också. awk är nog enklast. Googla på awk third column eller något.
<realubot> Så hittar du säkert en snygg lösning.
<NeverW8> Japp, tack iaf!
<larsemil> date | awk '{print $5}'
<fr33r1d3> Nån som kör 13.04 redan nu, och har en bra uppfattning om hur pass stabil den är? Törs man köra den på en arbetsdator, eller vänta?
<Nafallo> fr33r1d3: vänta
<Nafallo> fr33r1d3: unity har börjat krasha konstant här de senaste dagarna.
<fr33r1d3> aj då, annars har jag fått uppfattningen att Unity ska vara lite "kvickare" än innan!?
<Nafallo> när det faktiskt är där känns det nog lite kvickare... :-)
<Nafallo> det har fungerat mer eller mindre klockrent tills just betan i torsdags.
<Coffe> fr33r1d3:  jag har bara kört det 2 dagar, men kör gnome3 och ingen krash än, ända dock är att ibland så går det inte låsa upp skärmlåsningen
<fr33r1d3> Ok, känns som man får vänta i alla fall till den 25e.
<Nafallo> hrm. någon som vet om Broadcom Crystal HD (BCM70015) fungerar klockrent i Ubuntu nu för tiden? :-)
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa
<DrGrov> Någon som kör Chrome och kanske kan brainstorma lite?
<DrGrov> Det verkade inte fungera att ha enbart PPAPI-typs extensioner i Chrome. Det loggar fortfarande ut mig gång på gång i samband med Flash-baserade hemsidor.
<DrGrov> Någon som stött på detta problem?
<DrGrov> Återkommer senare
<itmannen> Ett av dagen små göromål på webben. Installera Zoneminder. http://bit.ly/10EBpiY
<Philip5> drygt det är att sitta och vänta på hantverkare som ska dyka upp då...
<Philip5> tänk om alla andra proffessioner kunde leva efter så runda tidsangivelser som världen ska anpassa sig efter
<andol> Philip5: Du menar att de dyker upp någongång mellan 8 och 17? :)
<Philip5> andol: exakt! fast nu fick jag tiden någon gång mellan 12.30 och 15.00. de satsar nog nu på service...
<Philip5> kl 17? så sent jobbar inte en hantverkare
<andol> Philip5: Fast mellan 12:30 och 15:00 är ju kanske inte helt jätteorimligt i alla fall? Jag menar, åtminstone någon form utav tidsbuffer kan ju faktiskt vara ekonomiskt försvarbart, istället för att behöva fördyra tjänster med att slänga in buffertid mellan varje job.
<andol> Philip5: Sen är det ju inte bara hantverkare, utan även utkörningsfirmor etc. Känns som om det är lite skillnad ifall man som tjänsteutövare tar emot besök, eller ifall man åker på besök.
<Philip5> jo men det är ändå lite drygt när man själv tar ledigt för jobb för något så flytande
<cHarNe2> Coffe: blev det nått premium då? ;)
<Barre> jag väntade på hantverkare (rörpulare) och hade fått uppgift om add de skulle komma någon gång mellan 13:30-17:00. Jag åkte hem för att äta lunch hemma, 11:45 var jag hemma och möttes av en lapp: "Eftersom ingen var hemma så ber er vi att kontakta kontoret för att schemalägga en ny tid".   gissa om jag var glad när jag ringde till kontoret :/
<cHarNe2> Barre: hantverkare och ups/dhl..
<cHarNe2> måste nästan ses som ett eget folkslag
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  inte än..  fastande i att göra min desktop snyggare
<Barre> ups/dhl besäller jag alltid till jobbaddressen, där är det alltid ngon som kan ta emot.. svårare att göra samma sak med en hantverkare
<cHarNe2> Coffe: du kan låna mitt om du vill, ska se på fotboll ikväll :)
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  i kväll har vi brädspels kväll på jobbet.
<larsemil> Coffe: oh. vilka spel?
<Coffe> larsemil:  vet inte ..
<Philip5> Barre: nä det är ju sånt som stör. det är rörpulare här nu men alla hantverkare verkar ju ha samma "praxis"
<andol> Philip5: Gissar att min irration är något lägre då jag ändå har möjlighet att jobba hemmifrån i de fallen.
<andol> Tänk alla stackare som har riktiga jobb, och har möjlighet att justera på det viset :-)
<andol> Hmm, det där kan eventuellt ha kommit ut någon drygare än det var menat.
<Philip5> andol: tror vi förstår vad du menar
<Philip5> tror nog jag tycker sotare är värst. det kommer någon gång under dagen, det tar 3 min för dem att kolla och det är ju mer nödvändigt ont ofast och man kan få ta ledigt massor och hamna efter själv
<ispookan> Godnatt på er!
<Zet> inte är det natt :o
<Barre> det är alltid natt någonstans på jorden
<andol> Jo, ibland är det natt där ingen bor, typ framförallt Still havet...
<jonasbjork> har hittat en fil i filsystemet som inte går att ta bort, någon som vet hur man gör?
<jonasbjork>       ? ?????????? ? ?   ?        ?            ? gladp?d?sk-150x150.jpg
<jonasbjork>  
<jonasbjork> output från "ls -il"
<andol> trasigt filsystem?
<bamsefar> Känns så
<jonasbjork> känns inte alls roligt :/
<jonasbjork> testar att kopiera katalogen till en ny katalog och ser om jag kan radera den gamla katalogen sen.
<jonasbjork> wow. det går inte ens att rm -rf :a katalogen
<jonasbjork> dags för en fsck kanske?
<bamsefar> Lite så
<Nafallo> eller en btrfs scrub ;-)
<amelia> jonasbjork: har du hittat in på irc igen? är det skägget som gör det? :)
<Peyam> Hej grabbar
<Peyam> ngn la till mig på fb
<Peyam> sen jag tryckte på "inte nu " i vänförfrågan
<Peyam> nu vet jag vem det var
<Peyam> ja kan inte hitta dem som ville lägga till mig
<Spookan> Följer det med Virus/skadlig kod i Ubuntu?
<Markk> Varför skulle det göra det?
<Spookan> Clamtk triggade på något som heter "Ruby" inget jag har valt att installera.
<Spookan> Försöker att kolla upp vad det är för program..
<Barre> jag har väldigt svårt att tro att virus skulle följa med ubuntu, men i princip samtliga binärer i /sbin kan väl klassas som skadliga om de används på fel sätt :)
<Spookan> Tydligen något programmerings språk..
<Barre> Spookan: ja, Ruby är ett programmeringsspråk. Vad säger ClamTK? varnar den bara (PUA) eller identifierar den det som trojan?
<Spookan> Barre: Ska kolla igen..
<andol> Spookan: Kan mycket väl tänka mig att du fått in ruby som ett dependency på något du installerat, eller att det till och med är ett dependency på något program som installeras som default.
<Spookan> andol: Hm, ok, kör en scan igen som sudo så det inte var läsfel eller dyl.
<andol> (Om det nu trots allt ändå är någon form malware du råkat ut för så det ju inte omöjligt att det skrivit över en känd binär, alternativt installerat med samma namn som känd binär, men på annan sökväg.)
<Nafallo> mmm, aide ;-)
<Spookan> andol: Ok, man kan ju skicka filen på analys så får väl göra det i så fall..
<Spookan> Barre: Det blir PUA på den filen.
<Spookan> Och filen är: "/usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rdoc/generator/template/darkfish/js/thickbox-compressed.js"
<andol> Spookan: Det finns en sådan legitim fil, tillhörandes paketet libruby1.9.1
<Spookan> andol: Ok.. Då vet jag. Tackar för infon.
<andol> Hmm, det där ser ut att vara en minifierad javascript-fil.
<andol> Undrar ifall det triggar någon heuristik som tittar efter obfuskering.
<Barre> Spookan: då behöver du inte vara orolig, PUA betyder "Potentially Unwanted Application" och betyder bara att det eventuellt går att använda i "elakt" syfte. pua detection är inte rekommenderat att köra  i "produktion", läs mer här http://www.clamav.net/index.php?s=PUA&lang=en
<Screedo> godkväll
<Barre> tjo
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Screedo> Barre: såg du mitt meddelande igår? Måste varit nätaggregatet som inte givit en jämn ström på -12V slingan, nu är det stabilt.
<Screedo> Är det stor skillnad mellan ubuntu server 12.10 och 13.04?
<Philip5> nu kanske det kan bli pinsam underhållning på tv4. star wars-nerdar ska tävla i star wars-kunskap :D
<Screedo> menar om det är värt att vänta tills 13.04 kommer eller man ska dra igång en server nu med 12.10?
<andol> Screedo: Alternativt ifall det är värt att köra 12.04 trots allt?
<Spookan> Barre: Ah ok tackar. La till Ruby katalogen i whitelist med.
<Spookan> Kurd! :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) tjenis.
<swecarp> tjena mittbena lillgrabben
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Läget?
<Barre> Screedo: jag såg det, det var ju skönt att du verkar hittat felkällan
<Screedo> jo, skönt, sådan fel är tråkiga att hitta.
<Screedo> min bnc hade tappat anslutningen så jag har ingen logg så såg inte om du hade svarat. :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tjena och som sagt skoj med att du är med mageia teamet.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) bara bra. åtminstone bättre än vädret.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  japp marja frågade mig och jag sa att jag kan göra ett försök
<Kurdistan> swecarp, bra. det skadar inte. dock är mageia bra översatt. jag minns inte något systemrelaterad som inte var översatt.
<swecarp> det finns lite av vaje att fixa med jag tror att dom vill ha lite ny som gäller dom nya skärmbilderna
<Kurdistan> I see, då förstår jag. Ja det ska ju vara nyinstallations procedur
<swecarp> japp håller på med lite gällande val av skrivbord samt andra val under instalationen
<Kurdistan> mökke bra swecarp
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kommer du på partyt
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) tveksamt.
<swecarp> har ju hyrt opera källan :) och du kommer inte
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hahaha. :P det är ju inte många svenska mageianer tyvärr
<swecarp> jag har hittat ett par till bla en i sidney  men han har nog lite lång att åka för ett party
<Barre> Screedo: jag hade svarat :)
<Screedo> :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) wow inte illa.
<swecarp> tackar det är inte jag som tagit kortet men det är från tunnelbanan i stockholm
<Kurdistan> :) yes jag förstod det
<swecarp> sedan har jag lite kontakt med en som jobbar med utveklingen av samsung s4 och s5
<Kurdistan> wow seriöst? grymt.
<swecarp> japp
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag röra på mig men jag önskar er glada tuxare fortsatt trevlig kväll
<swecarp> ha det bra Kurdistan  jag ska kolla lite tv nu
<itmannen> En fundering. Jag har ett nätuttag i källaren som går direkt ut. Om jag kopplar in en router där, kommer jag då åt den datorn i mitt lan månne?
<itmannen> Iof så låter det lite långsökt att det skulle funka
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ska du ha ett party?
<swecarp> releas party helt själv
<itmannen> swecarp< Ok. Vilken dist då?
<Peyam> vad e den bästa crap cleaner for linux?
<itmannen> Format :)
<swecarp> itmannen:  det äör mageia dom släpper den i maj
<itmannen> swecarp< Ok. Spännande för dig
<swecarp> japp jag försöker göra lite nytta i komunetyn som är helt under bar
<itmannen> swecarp< Du är duktig du. Jag är för lat
<swecarp> itmannen:  framför allt så har dom en offtopic chanell där man kan diskutera allt
<swecarp> itmannen:  sedan så kommer den numera med grub2 tidigare var det grub legazy
<itmannen> swecarp< Ja det kan ju vara trevlig ibland
<itmannen> swecarp< Inte grub3?
<swecarp> nej grub 2 så nu ska det vara enklare att dual bota sedan så håller dom på med att testa eufi instalation kanske den är med på beta 4 men det är inte bestämt
 * itmannen är trött och urbota less
<Peyam> ingen som vet vad den bästa crap cleaner är?
<Peyam> ngt CCleaner liknande fast för linux
<itmannen> Peyam< Ubucleaner
<Peyam> e den snabb?
<itmannen> Jodå
<itmannen> Men på egen risk :)
<Peyam> jag kör med BleachBit
<Peyam> men den e väldigt segt
<Peyam> itmannen: ubucleaner not found
<itmannen> Peyam< Google
<Philip5> lite kul när man blir kallad för "kind sir" i mail... låter som ett högtidligt helgon :)
<einand> Philip5: vad gjorde du för snällt?
<Philip5> mailfråga om min ppa
<einand> ok
<einand> Skall jag börja kalla folk för också "Kind sir, can you please ....."
<Philip5> typ så det stod
<Philip5> börjar så och avslutas med "Thank you much, kind sir."
<Philip5> kanske är mitt för och efternamn
<EAG> hmm en php-fråga om nån orkar...
<EAG> borde man inte kunna loopa igenom parametrar i en bindParam?
<EAG> typ så här:
<EAG> $stmt->bindParam(":cellValue$j",$val,PDO::PARAM_STR);
<EAG> ($j räknas förstås upp)
<Spookan> Frågan är om man skulle köra igång SETI igen hehe..
<Philip5> einand: sa jag att jag köpte mellanringar för att kunna leka lite med fattigmansmacrofotografering?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Det e jag Farbror Peyam
<Peyam> ;)
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Allt väl mina kära vänner?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-09
<boha_> hej alla
<lag^> hej
<boha_> jag undrar o nån kan hjälpa mej
<lag^> Då gör du bäst i att skriva ditt problem, och sedan håller du tummarna.
<boha_> tack
<lag^> Som de andra säger.. Fråga inte om att fråga. Fråga bara.
<boha_> undrar om det finns ett programm för att testa HDD under ubuntu
<boha_> mitt pc en DELL Inspiron 6000 stannar vid start precis efter att den koit igång
<boha_> tar jag bort sladden och åter ansluter då fölföljer den hella start proceduren men den kommer igång  men vissa gånger efter en stund den hänger upp och då måste jag tag bort sladden för att åter starta
<boha_> vet du inte Lag?
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> boha_: jag brukar använda smartctl för att testa om disken är trasig, det kan eventuellt vara filsystemet som är trasigt och inte själva disken och då är fsck ett bra program
<larsemil> heman är offline. vad har hänt.
<larsemil> någon som har erfarenhet av att sätta upp multipla x-servrar på samma dator?
<larsemil> går det att ha HDMI-ut på en xserver och VGA på en?
<larsemil> eller måste det vara olika grafikkort?
<itmannen> Barre< Hur göör du för att starta smartmontools?
<Nafallo> itmannen: /etc/default/smartmontools
<itmannen> Nafallo< Tackar
<itmannen> Är det någon som kan detta med fsck? Jag har en 320 Gb HDD som blivit väck efter en LVM-install.  Har kollat men vilka parametrar ska jag ange i terminalen för att ev. fixa detta?
<bamsefar> Va?
<Nafallo> itmannen: fsck är för filsystem. inte för volymhantering.
<itmannen> Nafallo< Jag vet
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Nu fattar även jag :)
<itmannen> Bingo :D
<itmannen> Jag får inte in en mbr på den
<Nafallo> andol: behöver adder omstart?
<andol> Nafallo: Gärna det
<Nafallo> plockar bort en av de äldra kärnorna först
<andol> Blivit några stycken sådana vid det här laget? :)
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org nere för omstart
<Nafallo> andol: ser ut som jag varit bra på att rensa på den... mina 12.04 har fyra kärnor var överallt, så tar bort två på dem ;-)
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<sireorion> Försöker installera språkstöd men får dumma medellanden
<sireorion> så allt e på engelska men vill ha det på svenska
<sireorion> finns det nån som kan tyda problemen åt mig?
<sireorion> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-locale-sv_19.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<larsemil> den hittar inte filen
<sireorion> så mycket har jag förstått med men varför?
<sireorion> så det går inte att updatera då?
<sireorion> gick jättebra igår kväll
<sireorion> larsemil: hur skriver man i terminalen om man vill uppgradera systemet
<andol> sireorion: *Gissar* är att problemet är att din lokala paketdatabas är lite ur synk, även om man skulle kunna tycka är gui:et borde göra en sådan refresh automatiskt
<andol> sireorion: Hursom, en "sudo apt-get update" i terminalen borde kunna hjälpa, alt ge något intressant felmeddelande.
<sireorion> jag testar det o återkommer om 1 min
<sireorion> så klar
<sireorion> massa IGN + webadresser
<andol> Den biten är helt i sin ordning.
<andol> Funkar bättre att välja att installera språkstödet nu?
<sireorion> wow...
<sireorion> det ser ut att funka
<sireorion> men va exakt gör apt-get update?
<andol> Lokalt håller Ubuntu reda på vilka paket den har möjlighet att hämta från vilka url:er. Nyligen så släptes det en säkerhetsuppdating till Firefox, varpå de paket som tillhör Firefox fick ett nytt versionummer och sålunda nytt filnamn/url.
<andol> När du gjorde en apt-get update så uppdaterade du din lokala paketdatabas, varpå din dator därmed hade en korrekt url till nya firefox-locale-sv
<sireorion> andol: aha. så smart så det är en sak jag kan testa om jag kommer på ett problem? sitter inte med ett rent Ubuntu. utan m,ed pearlinux
<sireorion> men det är ubuntu baserat
<andol> sireorion: Jo, har du ett fel som är relaterat till paketnerladdning, så är en apt-get update alltid en bra sak att pröva, såtillvida det inte rör sig om ett uppenbart nätfel eller så.
<sireorion> andol: jag tackar ödmjukt för all hjälp. men jag ska ha i åtanke att komma förbi chatten vid problem.
<sireorion> Nu kom jag tillbax lite väl fort kanske men jag vill kunna tanka hem torrenter från jobbet till denna dator. men utorrent funkar inte till ubuntu :S
<sireorion> för när jag tankar hem torrent programmet så får jag bara en mapp med massa lustiga filer :S
<Nafallo> transmission är väl fortfarande installerat som standard?
<Nafallo> !info transmission-gtk
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> !info transmission-gtk precise
<ubot2> 'precise' is not a valid distribution:
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> fine. be that way
<sireorion> Nafallo: testade o installera vuze men den fattar inte sig på magnet länkar
<Nafallo> ...
<Nafallo> är det något med transmission som inte fungerar för dig? den är standard i Ubuntu av en mängd anledningar ;-)
<sireorion> men det fanns inte med i min utgåva. har inte en ren ubuntu kopia utan en ubuntu baserat system pearlinux
<Nafallo> ah. då kan jag inte hjälpa dig är jag rädd.
<sireorion> attans bananer
<Nafallo> jag kör Ubuntu, och det har fungerat bra för mig sedan 2004 ;-)
<whooze> sireorion, testat att installera transmission?
<sireorion> sudo apt-get install transmission
<sireorion> ?
<whooze> typ
<Nafallo> transmission-gtk för den grafiska gnome-varianten
<whooze> aaah
<whooze> precis
 * whooze har aldrig installerat transmission i ubuntu eftersom den ju finns med :)
<Nafallo> fast ser ut som att installera paketet transmission drar inte transmission-gtk ;-)
<Nafallo>  This is just a metapackage depending on one of the front-end
<Nafallo>  alternatives
<sireorion> hehe... hatar denna variant av ubuntu. Men det e så att kärringa känner sig hemma... Ser ut som OSx
<whooze> fruntimmer :)
<sireorion> jo jag håller med
<Nafallo> är det inte så att OS X ser ut som Ubuntu? :-)
<sireorion> Inte kan hon sitta med windows för det e för krångligt
<sireorion> jo mer eller mindre
<sireorion> men det var inte helt likt så jag hittade en kopia som hette pear linux
<sireorion> enligt mig a poc varian
<sireorion> variant*
<Nafallo> så du försöker lura din fru...
<sireorion> Pease of crap
<sireorion> japp
<Nafallo> för att spara pengar säkert.
<Nafallo> vad ohederligt :-P
<sireorion> neee. för att hon skall inse att hon inte ska va så jävla inrutad på att allt ska komma från apple
<Nafallo> ge henne Ubuntu standard då :-)
<sireorion> den ratade hon direkt
<Nafallo> mamma började klaga på Windows igår, så jag erbjöd att installera Ubuntu om hon kan övertala pappa ;-)
<Nafallo> hon tyckte att vi skulle installera det när han är på jobbet :-P
<sireorion> hahaha... Farsan övertallade jag för 4 år sen o installare ubuntu
<sireorion> hahahahahaha
<sireorion> e pappa imot nymodigheter?
<sireorion> för att det kan vara för krångligt
<Nafallo> sist jag installerade Ubuntu på mammas laptop köpte han en ny laptop med Windows åt henne ;-)
<sireorion> nee... du skojar?
<Nafallo> och det är mindre krångligt än windows oavsett :-)
<Nafallo> speciellt nu för tiden.
<sireorion> jag älskar linux pga av säkerheten i ett stabilt system
<sireorion> transmission funkar nu =) hehe underbartr
<Nafallo> :-)
<sireorion> Nafallo: tack =)
<sireorion> installerade Wine på burken med så hon kan lägga in windows applikationer
<sireorion> men det kommer hon aldrig använda :P
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> sls
<Nafallo> hmm
<sireorion> finns det nåra roliga program man kan tanka hem?
<Nafallo> !Nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<Nafallo> !sls
<sireorion> hahahahaha
<ubot2> Så lite så
<Nafallo> works!
<Nafallo> !bamsefar
<ubot2> Factoid 'bamsefar' not found
<Nafallo> :-(
<Nafallo> !bamsefar is l33t seeder of legal moviez!
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<larsemil> !andol
<ubot2> Factoid 'andol' not found
<larsemil> !coffe
<ubot2> Factoid 'coffe' not found
<Coffe> que ?
<Nafallo> Coffe: vad är du? :-)
<sireorion> Coffe: du finns inte
 * andol är alldeles för snäll och beskedlig för att det ska finnas något att säga om honom :)
<Nafallo> !andol is <reply>andol är alldeles för snäll och beskedlig för att det ska finnas något att säga om honom :)
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> !andol
<ubot2> andol är alldeles för snäll och beskedlig för att det ska finnas något att säga om honom :)
<sireorion> lol
 * Coffe kungen av 6 .. ipv6
<sireorion> !sireorion
<ubot2> Factoid 'sireorion' not found
<Nafallo> Coffe: familjekanal!!
<Nafallo> ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: :P
<Coffe> RFC Nafallo rfc  , inte mitt version nr att välja
<bamsefar> Nafallo: :)
 * Coffe kungen av X .. IPX
<Coffe> bättre ? :P
<Nafallo> Coffe: http://p.nafallo.me/facepalm.jpg
<Coffe> Nafallo:  lol
<Dynamit> tur att man har humör att sitta och programmera det är bra ofta mer jobb än vad jag tänker mig
<andyland> NÃ¥gon som har koll ifall http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5VD2VM/#specifications denna gamla historia klarar 3TB SATA diskar?
<Guest666> borde inte du kolla på moderbord manualen?
<Guest666> fast frågan e om det e värt det
<Guest666> helre en stationär disk o leka med istället för o ha den inne
<Nafallo> 3TB? har Sverige inte fått in 4TB ännu? ;-)
<andyland> Jag kommer inte ihåg vad det stod exakt om 3TB stöd på äldre moderkort men har fått för mig att flaskhalsen är ifall man har en för gammal BIOS.
<andyland> Nafallo: Jag har väldigt många PDF dokument på min hemmaserver ;)
<Nafallo> ehrm
<bamsefar> andyland: Du kanske inte kan boota på en 3TB-disk, men annars borde det inte vara några problem.
<andyland> ska inte boota från den bara en extra slave disk
<andyland> blir ext4
<andyland> skulle vilja raida och köra zfs egentligen men det blir ny hårdvara innan dess.
<Peyam> realubot: har du sett OwnagePranks på youtube?
<Philip5> swecarp: jasså man får lite inlägg på google+ ;)
<rabiescat99> Mjau.
<rabiescat99> Jag måste få snacka med någon om en sak... om Morgan och Ola-Conny, ni vet. På Kanal 5. Ullared och "En stark resa med"...
<rabiescat99> Spelar ingen roll hur off-topic det är.
<rabiescat99> Måste få snacka om det.
<rabiescat99> Min övergripande fråga är: "är det fejk?"
<rabiescat99> Det känns som om de suttit i ett rum med någon produktionsbolagschef och förhandlat fram någon slags vass ersättning mot att de spelar totalt dumma i huvudet.
<Screedo> godkväll
<swecarp> Philip5: japp man får ju kommentera inlägg ibland
<wilmer> någon som kan något om lirc?
<wilmer> jag har en ATI remote wonder och vissa knappar fungerade när jag först installerade den. Sen försökte jag mig på lirc och nu fungerar ingenting. Jag har tagit bort lirc men kan inte få tillbaka funktionaliteten jag hade
<johanbr> wilmer: antagligen nån config i /etc som ligger och skräpar
<wilmer> johanbr, jag har tagit bort hela /etc/lirc mappen...
<johanbr> prova "find /etc -iname \*lirc\*"
<johanbr> kolla också om du har en ~/.lirc
<wilmer> hmm.. hittade en blacklist fil med remote wonder som sträng i.... låter ju inget vidare.. tar bort den..
<wilmer> :-)
<wilmer> reboot... tebaks om ett tag
<David-A> på tv för 2 tim sen, Rapport kl 19:30, inslag om Bitcoin (finns på svtplay, ca 20 min 45 sek in i programmet)
<rabiescat99> Inget SVT säger stämmer ändå.
<rabiescat99> Låt mig gissa... de var förfasade över Bitcoin?
<rabiescat99> Någon "expert" spådde oroligheter och problem?
<David-A> nja, nyheten var kursrekordet, och att finansinspektionen varnar för att den används av kriminella
<David-A> min teori är att bitcoins kommer att förbjudas. att det var ett inslag i rapport ändrar inte det, men får folk att inse att den finns och att den troligen kommer att förbjudas
<David-A> vilket är bra
<David-A> (att folk inser, inte att den förbjuds)
<whooze> Skulle inte förvåna mig om de kommer att förbjudas
<whooze> Gammelkapitalet kommer se till att så sker
<itmannen> Nytt webbprojekt utfört. Har satt upp en icecast i min server. Trevligt att testa lite. Nyttan av den för mig lär vara begränsad skulle jag tro.
<rabiescat99> "finansinspektionen varnar för att den används av kriminella"
<rabiescat99> Finansinspektionen kan suga min feta jävla rabieskatt.
<rabiescat99> icecast är väl det däringa som SR kör.
<rabiescat99> För att pumpa ut sin vidriga propaganda.
<rabiescat99> Jag måste få snacka med någon om en sak... om Morgan och Ola-Conny, ni vet. På Kanal 5. Ullared och "En stark resa med"... Min övergripande fråga är: "är det fejk?" Det känns som om de suttit i ett rum med någon produktionsbolagschef och förhandlat fram någon slags vass ersättning mot att de spelar totalt dumma i huvudet.
<johanbr> larsemil: beror på grafikkortet (hur många displayer den kan driva)
<bamsefar> rabiescat99: Nej, det är helt sant.
<bamsefar> rabiescat99: Har en polare som jobbar på gekås. :P
<rabiescat99> Hehehehe.
<rabiescat99> För det är bara... alltså...
<rabiescat99> Älskar de två snubbarna, alltså. Men de är för bra för att vara helt sanna.
<itmannen> Visst är det så att NX Server ska installeras i datorn jag vill fjärrstyra. Och  klienten i dator som jag fjärrstyr ifrån?
<johanbr> itmannen: ja
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> I dator som jag ska fjärrstyra är det 12.10 i386. Och i denna är det 13.04 64. kan det spela någon roll?
<johanbr> nej
<itmannen> Perfekt :)
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> ngn här som kan hjälpa
<David-A> ingen aning, handlar det om datorer eller matlagning?
<Peyam> Tjena
<DrGrov> God kväll
<Peyam> va fan har du hållit hus
<DrGrov> Jag har bråkat med Nouveau och nvidia-current i 12.04.
<Peyam> Jag försöker installera Xubuntu på  min thinkpad via USB och den säger att hela disken e FREE medans jag har win 7 på den
<DrGrov> Varit stökigt. Har hittat lösningen. Nouveau ger mig högst 1360x768 enligt /var/log/Xorg.0.log men nvidia-current ger maximala 1920x1080 som sig bör.
<DrGrov> Nu undrar jag, vad är kommandot för att köra modelines i terminal?
<DrGrov> Jag skall köra över default inställningarna i xorg.conf för att få 1920x1080.
<Peyam> pratar du med dej sj?
<DrGrov> Nej, jag förklarar åt dig Peyam vad är problemet.
<Peyam> jaha. läste näst sisda raden du skrev
<Peyam> jag har själv ett problem
<itmannen> den nya icecast är minst sagt jobbig när man ska lägga in filnamn i playlist.txt
<itmannen> Varje fil måste skrivas in manuellt :(
<itmannen> Och så funkar det inte med mp3 längre. Enbart ogg
<itmannen> Men det är iof ett mindre bekymmer
 * itmannen tar rast/vila
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-10
<itmannen> Suck. Undrar vad jag gör för fel? Helt omöjligt att få nxserver och klienten att få kontakt
<itmannen> Ändå så tycks jag följa anvisningarna slaviskt
<andol> morgens
<ePax> ehlu ehlu ehlu ehlu
<larsemil> god dag!
<Coffe> tjena
<Coffe> alternativt sätt mot att ssh till en maskin där starta xterm.   skulle vilja starta xterm direkt på min maskin .. någon form av tunnel ?
<ehlu> ePax:
<itmannen> Klurig fråga till dom kunniga. Finns det ett sätt att ta namnen på filerna i en mapp och lägga in denna namn i en textfil? Nu fick ni något att bita i :)
<itmannen> *dessa namn
<itmannen> Vi pratar Ubuntu så klart
<hexabit> itmannen: ls mappen/*.txt > min_textfil.txt
<hexabit> eller menar du något annant?
<itmannen> Jisses. kan det vara så enkelt :) Måste testa
<andol> hexabit: Förutsatt att du inte har några mappar som matchar den masken då :)
<hexabit> andol: Jag man får hålla ögonen öppna innan. ;)
<itmannen> hexabit< Om jag då anger detta: ls mappen/'mp3 >textfil.txt
 * andol har lärt sig att uppskatta "find -type f" mer och mer.
<hexabit> itmannen: Nej det går inte, du måste ha en * istället för '.
<itmannen> hexabit< Fel av mig. ls mappen/*mp3 >textfil.txt
<hexabit> itmannen: Ja det kommer att fungera. :)
<itmannen> Jättetack för hjälpen. :)
<hexabit> itmannen: Det var så lite. :)
 * hexabit måste jobba vidare, höres snart.
<arcsky> gubbar help mig snall med svenska tecken i screen med irssi
<itmannen> hexabit< Underbart. Ditt tips funkar klockrent :)
<andol> itmannen: Hur känner du för att slänga på ett : istället för ett < efter nicknamet på folk du tilltalar, som alla andra gör? Skär lite i ögonen på ungefär samma vis som ett stavfel.
<itmannen> andol< Nja. Inget jag känner för faktiskt. varför måste alla ha lika?
<andol> itmannen: Av ungefär samma anledning till att det är praktiskt att alla (försöker) stava likadant; att det blir lättare/behagligare att läsa så.
<itmannen> andol< Vad jag vet bryter det inte mot något regelverk. Men jag kanske har fel
<andol> itmannen: Nej, på samma vis som det inte bryter mot något regelvärk att stava fel.
<itmannen> andol< :) Precis
<itmannen> andol< Nog finns det annat du kan reta upp dig på :)
<andol> itmannen: Visst finns det det, men mycket av det som är viktigare att reta upp sig på är även svårare att laga.
<itmannen> andol< Och du tror detta är lätt att laga till dina önskemål? :)
<andol> itmannen: Ville gärna tror det i alla fall.
<itmannen> andol< Livet kan vara grymt ibland. Bara att bita ihop och gå vidare
<larsemil> andol: -type f <3
<andol> find -type f har dessutom fördelen att den fördelen att det inte även matchar symlänkar, till skillnad från test -f.
<andol> (hmmm, var nog ett par ord för mycket i meningen ovan.)
<itmannen> jag har ett nätuttag på nedre planet som går direkt ut på nätet.
<itmannen> Om jag nu kopplar in en extra router där och en dator. Kan jag då komma åt denna dator via mitt LAN månne?
<ispookan> En dum fråga, men har ni tips på vad man donera bandbredd till?
<bamsefar> ispookan: Som ISP eller hemanvändare?
<ispookan> bamsefar: Hemanvändare...
<itmannen> Folding@home
<itmannen> http://bit.ly/10LxQqW
<ispookan> itmannen: Vad har det med bandbredd att göra? Eller du svarade inte på min grej?
<bamsefar> ispookan: DDoS? ;)
<andol> itmannen: Tor? Fast kanske inte nödvändigtvis som exitnod.
<andol> ispookan: ^^
<itmannen> Tor? Men det är väl något helt annat
<itmannen> Ett sätt att vara anonym
<bamsefar> ispookan: Du kan seeda linuxdistros t.ex.
<ispookan> bamsefar: Nja, tänker lagliga grejjer...
<ispookan> Mjo sant...
<bamsefar> Haha, jag skojade om ddos. :) '
<itmannen> ispookan< Du donerar din cpu och bandbredd genom folding
<bamsefar> Men det är ju ganska många som ovetandes donerar bandbredd till ddos.
<Dynamit> DDOS är laglit så länge den som utsätts för det är med på det
<larsemil> itmannenK kul att se dig igen
<larsemil> itmannenK var har du varit?
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, ifall ni behöver testa er motståndskraft mot en ddos så har jag kanske lite bandbredd över att "donera" :P
<bamsefar> andol: Det går bra ändå, tack.
<Dynamit> haha jag har lätt tillgång till över 1000 slavar att använda för sånt om jag skulle vilja :P
<andol> Dynamit: Just nu är jag rätt frestad hålla förmaningstal om rätt och fel, att sådana "slavar" ju faktiskt är datorer som tillhör faktiska personer, etc.
<Dynamit> som är korkade och har program som är så gamla så de är riks kända helva världen över att ha extremt stora buggar
<larsemil> använd det till att uppdatera programmen då. ;)
<Dynamit> varför är man så korkad så man inte har uppdaterade program får man fasiken skylla sig själv i alla fall när de är så extremt gamla som de jag pratar om
<andol> Dynamit: Bara för att man inte har full koll på datorer så betyder det inte att man är korkad generellt sett.
<Dynamit> Ryssar är marioteten av slavar räcker det som förklaring
<andol> Dynamit: Men skulle det dessutom röra sig om folk som är korkad på riktigt så är det väl ännu mera oetiskt att dra nytta av dem.
<Dynamit> välkommen till dator världen man får skylla sig själv om man använder saker som är extremt gamla och har extremt stora buggar som kan nytjas på elakt sätt
<larsemil> andol< känns lite som "hon får skylla sig själv, hon hade ju bröst" diskussionen när det kommer till våldtäkt.
<larsemil> !op
<ubot2> Factoid 'op' not found
<Dynamit> larsemil: det är inte samma sak
<larsemil> är det inte?
<madmax> tycker det känns mer som att råna gammal gubbe för att han använder kontanter för att köpa kattmat till sin sjuka katt
<Dynamit> nej för där skadas en människa fysiskt
<larsemil> att du är dum i huvudet och utnyttjar folk som inte vet / kan bättre bara för att du besitter högre kunskap. Det är idioti.
<larsemil> på precis samma sätt som mannen(den starkare) överfaller kvinnan.
<Dynamit> jag sa inte att jag nytjar de eller hur? har tillgång till och nytjar är skilda saker
<larsemil> visst konsekvenserna är olika, det har du rätt i. Men metodiken som du/förövaren försvarar sitt beteende med är samma.
<madmax> robin hood framstår som en hjälte jämnförelsevis, ska du vara kriminell ska du ha ett ädelt motiv
<ispookan> itmannen: Mm fast folding kräver ju inte 100 mbit bandbredd...
<itmannen> ispookan< Det stämmer bra det
<Dynamit> det spelar ingen roll hur snabb anslutning folk har om den som blir attackerad har en brandvägg som kan hantera grejerna tillräcklit snabbt och på ett bra sätt
<ispookan> Då är det inte så intressant för min del...
<ispookan> Men visst seeda distar kan man ju göra...
<ispookan> Hört med att man kan donera cpu för bitcoin grejjer, någon som vet mer om det?
<Dynamit> jag vet tex. att jag borde lägga ner tid på att göra min brandvägg grinigare än vad den redan är så det inte lika enkelt kan ställa till det som det ändå är med mina datorer (förutsatt att det är folk som har någorlunda koll på vad de gör och inte skript kids)
<ispookan> En kådis på internetsladden! :p
<Dynamit> baa varför är det så jäkla många processer igång i dekodern som inte används fattar inte det den ska döda de utav sig själv
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<arcsky> hepp ingen som vill hjalpa med svenska tecken i irssi+screen
<Philip5> arcsky: nu kör jag varken irssi eller screen men hur man sätter upp det verkar ju rätt lätt att googla på
<Philip5> arcsky: testat sånt här? http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/17-linux-och-ovriga-operativsystem/871920-aaeo-i-irssi-ubuntu-och-putty-och-screen/
<arcsky> har redan testat den dar men fungerade ej
<ePax> 0_o
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> hejsan Philip5
<Philip5> händer?
<swecarp> inte mycke tar det lugnt
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> själv har jag precis kommit hem från en löparrunda, ska fixa lite käk och sedan kanske kolla på fotbollsmatchen mellan barca och psg
<swecarp> ok jag ska slappa framför tvn jag med men inte fotboll
<Philip5> slappa är skönt
<Screedo> Godkväll
<swecarp> itmannen:  välkommen
<cHarNe2> fotboll? det är ju handboll på svtplay
 * johanbr förstår inte besattheten med att titta på folk som flyttar på en läderbit
<itmannen> Är det någon som blir klok på detta? nxserver finns där...../etc/init.d$ sudo nxserver restart sudo: nxserver: kommandot hittades inte
<johanbr> itmannen: var är "där" ?
<itmannen> johanbr< i mappen init.d
<johanbr> itmannen: prova "sudo /etc/init.d/nxserver restart"
<cHarNe2> systemctl nxserver restart :)
<itmannen> johanbr< Nu gick det bättre. Nu gäller det bara att få igång noden också
<einand> Lekte lite https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/48166_10151374424272997_2034872939_n.jpg
<David-A> nyss på tv "Uppdrag granskning" SVT1 20:00-21:00. om hot, våld o organiserad brottslighet inom fotbollen. (repris tor,fre,lör)
<tobbe_> någon som är bra på nätvärksfel?  Har dual-bbot på min laptop... i ubuntu kommer jag ut på mitt trådlösa utan prob, men ikke i windows....
<Markk> Du måste installera drivrutiner i Windows.
<tobbe_> ej haft windows på desktop på flera år haha... hur hittar jag det?
<andol> tobbe_: Brukar gå att finna genom att ta sig till tillverkarens hemsida, välja modell, ladda ner drivrutiner, etc
<tobbe_> men kommer ju ej ut på nätet ;)   får väl trådbinda då
<Markk> tobbe_: Du kanske ska fråga i en kanal som har hand om Windows-support och inte i en kanal som är inriktad på Ubuntu och Linux. :)
<tobbe_> nä jag vet, men ni e grymma här ju :)
<andol> Markk: Ähh, va snäll mot tobbe_ nu. Hårt nog att han behövera fixa med en Windowsdator :P
<Markk> :D
<tobbe_> haha
<itmannen> cHarNe2< systemcli finns inte i förrådet att install
<itmannen> Det är nog någon gammal kvarleva
<David-A> tobbe_: du kan ladda ner drivrutiner från internet medan du kör ubuntu, spara på ett medium som både ubuntu o windows kommer åt, t.ex usb-minne.
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Jag kan inte installera ngt via Software center
<Peyam> kan ngn säga vad problemet är?
<itmannen> Hojtan
<peter___> Hej
<Peyam> Ingen vet?
<itmannen> Peyam< Har du kört sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> inge felmeddelande
<peter___> Hej, har fått ett konstigt felmeddeland när jag använder sudo,nämligen... :
<peter___>  -sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so får endast vara skrivbar av ägar
<peter___>  -sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so får endast vara skrivbar av ägaren
<itmannen> Peyam< Använd synaptic och ominstall därifrån
<peter___> samt
<peter___> sudo: ödesdigert fel, kunde inte läsa in insticksmoduler
<Peyam> upgrade
<peter___> Någon som vet nått om detta
<Peyam> itmannen: Reading package lists... Done
<Peyam> upgrade: command not found
<Peyam> stavar ja fel eller?
<itmannen> Nä det är rätt stavat. prova ensamt sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peyam> inge fel
<Peyam> Det går inte installera dropbox via terminalen heller
<itmannen> Och ensamt sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peyam> ja jag testade
<Peyam> det funkar
<Peyam> vad göra
<David-A> peter___: kan du se hur rättigheterna är satta för /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so ? (vet inte vad som hänt men om felmeddelandet stämmer och nån annan än root/ägaren har skrivrättigheter låter det som nån har öppnat ett säkerhetshål i ditt system)
<itmannen> Dropbox installarar du från deras hemsida
<Peyam> nej
<itmannen> ?
<Peyam> finns i software center
<Peyam> Nu står det applying changing nä rjag väljer att installera dropbox
<itmannen> Det är bättre att göra det via deras sida
<Peyam> och det händer inge annar
<Peyam> det e samma sak
<itmannen> Nope
<itmannen> Peyam< Boota om och välj att starta i systemåterställningsläget> laga trasiga paket
<itmannen> Avancerade flaggor står det i bootmenyn
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> Allt väl biatches?
<Peyam> ngn som kollar matchen
<Spookan> Peyam: Tror ingen vill prata med dig när du beter dig så.
<Peyam> Spookan: ser du matchen?
<Zet> vilken match
<Peyam> psg -barca
<Peyam> o juventus - bayern
<Peyam> barca 1 - 1 psg
<Zet> fotboll?
<Peyam> juventus 0 - 1 bayern
<Peyam> ja
<Zet> pssh
<Peyam> va trodde du
<Zet> jag vet inte...
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam1> bayern 2 0 juventus
<einand> undra vad man skall köpa för tv då
<Philip5> så stor som möjligt eller?
<einand> nä
<_Trullo> 60" plasma, inge 3d
<einand> funderar på 32-42
<einand> _Trullo: helt rätt, ingen 3d skit
<_Trullo> helst inga fönster framför tv'n dock, för det speglar sig en del
<_Trullo> 32" har man i köket eller sovrummet
<_Trullo> köp 60" du kommer aldrig att ångra dig
<Philip5> man får nog börja med att tänka hur mycket man vill lägga på tvn
<_Trullo> spelar ingen roll hur litet rummet du ska ha den i är, det är jävla grymt med en 60" :)
<einand> _Trullo: om fönster speglar sig i panelen så har du fel tv
<Philip5> jag stör mig lite på att de ska bygga in en massa "smart-tv"-funktioner som jag inte vill ha i en tv och betala en massa för sånt
<_Trullo> http://www.netonnet.se/art/tv-och-bild/lcd_led-och-plasma-tv/tv-55-tum-och-storre/lg-60pm670t/169333.5290/ fin
<_Trullo> einand, plasma gör det på grund av glaset, lcd har inte dom problemen direkt
<einand> nja, jag gillar inte "tv" snacka med samsung för några år sedan, då dom kunde levera en 42" "skärm"
<einand> _Trullo: går att lösa, finns väldigt bra skärmar, som bara släpper igenom ljus åt ett håll (Fast du får lägga 50+) på tv:n
<einand> min förra tv höll 6år
<einand> Kanske skall köpa en projektor i stället
<David-A> einand: det viktigaste är att kolla att fjärrkontrollen är begriplig o att menysystemet logisk uppbyggt o inte har onödiga fördröjningar
<einand> David-A: jag vill inte ha något sådant
<einand> David-A: jag vill ha en "skärm" fjärkontroll m.m. skall skötas i en extern box
<einand> hade velat ha en projektor, men dom låter så mycket
<David-A> einand: då ska den fjärrkontrollen vara begriplig
<einand> David-A: jag har inte använt fjärkontroll till min "tv" på 6 år
<einand> kommer nog inte börja heller
<David-A> einand: men det du använder i stället för fjärrkontroll är ju också en fjärrkontroll (för du går väl inte upp ur soffan)
<einand> David-A: nä, har en bra medialösing jag utvecklat själv
<einand> så, enda jag vill ha, är något som visar en bild från en HDMI port
<einand> Därför blir det nog samsung, de enda som är intresserade av att levera en "dum"-tv
<einand> Fullständigt avskyr alla dessa smarta tv aparater
<David-A> einand: ska du ha den nya flugan 16:9 eller gammal hederlig 4:3 ?
<einand> nä, vill ha 21:9
<einand> så slipper man de svarta ränderna på moderna filmer ;)
<itmannen> Nu ger jag upp med nxservern för ikväll. Det vill sig inte riktigt bra.
<David-A> einand: det skulle inte jag klara, jag vill slippa de svarta ränderna på gamla filmer :)
<einand> Denna har visserligen 3d, men helt ok pris och funktion http://www.elgiganten.se/product/ljud-bild/projektor-och-projektorduk/DLAX55RBE/jvc-uhd-3d-projektor-dla-x55r-svart
<itmannen> Men tids nog
<einand> David-A: det gör du ju, eftersom du klipper dom, fördelen med projektor
<_Trullo> måste ju ha kolsvart i rummet för att det ska bli bra med projektor :/
<David-A> einand: får man tillräkligt skarp bild med projektor i dagsljus(inomhus)?
<einand> David-A: jag är inte hemma på dagen, och skulle jag vara det, så har jag faktiskt mörkläggningsgardiner
<itmannen> einand< varför har du sådana. Ljusskygg :)
<einand> itmannen: kan man säga
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Mörkläggningsgardiner låter WW2
<cHarNe2> itmannen: systemctl är för archlinux :P
<itmannen> Och nu. Kaffe och en smoke. Måste mata kräftorna.
<einand> itmannen: bara finare ord för "tyg" som inte släpper igenom något ljus alls
<itmannen> cHarNe2< varför skrev du inte det då?
<itmannen> einand< Människa behöver ljus och sol för att må bättre
<einand> itmannen: ja, men inte när jag sover
<einand> mellan 01-06 vill jag ha det mörkt
<itmannen> Nä det kan du så klart ha rätt i :)
<einand> jag är sådan typ, som vill ha det exakt helt svart
<einand> eller, om man skall köpa en billigare projktor först, och leka med
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/ljud-bild/projektor-och-projektorduk/W1060/benq-projektor-w1060
<einand> mest ljudet jag stör mig på
<einand> NYHETER Sony Mobile, Region Skåne och Lunds universitet går samman om ett nytt centrum för mobilforskning. Fokus ligger på molnteknik.
<einand> nä, dom ändra
<einand> tidigare stod det molnforskning
<einand> undra om det finns någon duk, med motor
<einand> menar som man triggar med BT eller RF
<maxjezy> vad betyder express
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: vanligtvis ökad leverans/takt med bristande utförande
<maxjezy> okej, då vill ja inte ha det i mitt företagsnamn
<cHarNe2> nae, det tycker jag inte att du ska ha
<cHarNe2> har själv funderat på ett namn till företag, allt annat gick igenom skatteverket mm.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på något liknande linas matkasse
<Philip5> maxjezys feta matpåse
<Philip5> garanterat fet mat
<senate> http://connysmatkasse.info/
<maxjezy> funderar på att ha typ färdiga recept, och matkassar att blocka ihop efter dessa, vill man inte ha en viss produkt till receptet så klickar man bara ur det
<cHarNe2> connys verkar nice
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-11
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<itmannen> Ny dag, nya bekymmer. Eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<larsemil> same old same old
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Idag är det fullt upp med att försöka göra så lite som det bara går
<larsemil> här är det full fart.
<larsemil> inte bara har vi ett gäng kundarbeten, vi har också ett stort internt projekt
<andol> larsemil: Det sistnämnda låter mycket mer spännande :)
<larsemil> inte så spännande som det låter. men vi håller på att strukturera upp alla våra rutiner i ett framework. Kundhantering, avtalsfakturering etc allt i ett enda program.
<larsemil> generera fakturor. Skicka fakturor. Och så vidare.
<larsemil> finns många liknande men ingen som gör allt det vi vill
<larsemil> så vi gör en egen
<larsemil> vem vet, kanske släpper vi den open source sen. :)
<andol> larsemil: Just den sortens sysslor som gör att jag är glad att jag är anställd i ett lite större företag, där det är Någon Annan som oroar sig över sådant. Hört att det till och med finns folk som tycker sådant är intressant :-)
<bamsefar> larsemil: VAD ROLIGT! :)
<larsemil> Men med all data på plats så är det faktiskt ganska roligt. :)
<larsemil> andol: ja vad tjänar ni pengar på egentligen?
<andol> larsemil: Typ överenskommelser med telefonoperatörer och andra parter, typ gällande vilka speed-dials som kommer som default, etc.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> HeMan: Ofint att påpeka att din ptr (fortfarande?) är lite småtrasig? Gissningsvis är freenode då det inte verkar finnas någon motsvarande aaaa åt andra hållet.
<HeMan> andol: skumt, vi har gjort en insats med dns'erna på senaste tiden
<HeMan> andol: bland annat fått delegeringen av ipv6-adresserna
<HeMan> andol: jag pratar med min kollega om det
<HeMan> andol: ah, det verkar som det är olika svar framlänges och baklänges!
<andol> HeMan: Precis :)
<andol> HeMan: Antar att freenode är lite kräsna på den punkten, för att folk inte ska kunna vara alltför kreativa alltför lätt.
<whomee> finns det något fyndigt sätt att om jag har en lista med paket som ska installeras, men vill plocka bort de paket som ändå dependar på andra paket i listan
<Coffe> andol:  fick ordning på min PTR sedan .. tack
<HeMan> whomee: det löser väl apt-get åt dig annars, eller?
<andol> whomee: Vill minnas att jag vid tillfälle har löst det det genom att skripta runt apt-rdepends, men möjligt att det finns något elegantare vis.
<andol> whomee: Dock skulle jag rekommendera att istället för att göra minsta möjliga lista, istället även försöka vara lite explicit med vad du faktiskt vill ha. Antag exempel att du tycker det är viktigt att ha python installerat, men att det i sig täcks utav säg lsb-release så kan det vara trevligt att ändå ha med python, för att slippa få en otrevlig överaskning när du ett år senare väljer att plocka bort lsb-release från listan.
<andol> whomee: Däremot finns det helt klart en vinnst i att försöka korta ner listan och inte ha mer indirekta dependencies i den. Om inte annat underlättar det ju när man går från en release till en annan, och libfoo1 har bytts ut mot libfoo2 och sådär.
<ePax> DÃ¥ skaffar man openbsd :)
<HeMan> precis, OpenBSD har så få paket så man har alltid alla installerade... :-P
<bamsefar> ePax: Han kanske vill använda datorn till något. ;)
<whomee> andol: jag ska bygga paket installationer i cfengine och har bara en lista över vad för paket som "måste" finnas på maskinen. Absolut kan jag skriva listan med ALLA dessa paket, det skadar ju inget, men för att hålla ner koden så vill jag slippa göra listor med saker som ändå dependar på annat.
<ePax> bamsefar,  :)
<andol> whomee: Jo, anade att det var något sådant. Fast som sagt, det går att skripta runt med apt-rdepends, men kompletera sen gärna med sådant du vet att du faktskt vill ha, även ifall det redan täcks som dependecies.
<whomee> andol: jo klart, det är ju faktiskt en lösning. Aja jag kan bygga dem så för nu, och sedan förfina scripten senare :) bara det att personen som håller i det här kommer gnälla, men det är alltid lätt att skylla på #ubuntu-se !
<andol> whomee: Sen finns det ytterligare en grej att tänka på, ifall man vill hålla sin lista kort. Nämligen att man inte nödvändigtvis behöver ta med paket med required alt. important. Jag vet att dessa är obligatorisk för debootstrap, och skulle även *gissa* att detsamma gäller för vanliga installern.
<andol> paket med prio...
<andol> Rent hypotetiskt är det inte alls omöjligt att jag underhåller en motsvarande lista som den whomee ska bygga ihop :-)
<ePax> OpenVPN + OwnCloud = wunderbart :)
<ePax> Jag har alltid velat ha eget måne
<ePax> egen*
<whomee> andol: ah låter ju inte helt fel. ska ta med det i mina tankar när jag bygger det här :) ska ta en diskussion med en kollega som gjort det här mer än mig nu bara.
<whomee> ePax: owncloud var faktiskt över förväntan bra
<ePax> whomee, Jag gillar den starkt.
<whomee> ePax: nu ska man bara få sambon att faktiskt använda det med!
<ePax> whomee, Det sa jag till min sambo med men hon svarade med att hon har en usbdisk :)
<ePax> Det kanske är enklare med usbdisk än en virtuell hehe
<whomee> ePax: hm borde ju vara enklare att bara ha en app på te.x telefon som gör allt automagiskt, men alla är vi olika :)
<ePax> whomee, Jag avr lite ironisk... det är klart att det är enklare med app och ownclud men hon är inte "van vid det" verkar det som
<ePax> var*
<arcsky> nagon som kor irssi + screen har?
<larsemil> jag
<larsemil> arcsky: starta screen med screen -U så fungerar åöä
<Dynamit> jasså är det ett sätt att göra på jag tvingar allting till UTF-8 för att lösa det jag
<arcsky> funkar icke
<Dynamit> Jag kär som sagt med att tvinga till UTF-8
<Dynamit> *kör
<cHarNe2> jag kör aldrig mer än en instans av screen, startar därför alltid med screen -RdU
<cHarNe2> har det som alias för screen tillochmed :)
<lag^> stort R?
<lag^> what does it do?
<cHarNe2> attch om det finns en session
<cHarNe2> -d detach på den burken som har sessionen
<cHarNe2> jag springer mycket mellan olika datorer, är det sol sätter jag mig på balkongen. går solen i moln springer jag in och sätter mig ;)
<cHarNe2> Coffe: jag lade till funktionallitet för spellista, men vet inte riktigt hur den ska formateras.
<cHarNe2> eller om man ska skapa en mapp i spotify och skapa en riktig spellista som folk sedan kan se?
<lag^> cHarNe2: litet r gör ju detsamma?
<cHarNe2> -R skapar en instans om den inte finns
<cHarNe2> på så sätt kan jag alltid köra samma kommando :)
<lag^> :o
<lag^> okej
<lag^> Jag har alltid klarat mig med -rd
<cHarNe2> har haft det som alias i flera år, har funkat och inte brytt mig mer :)
<lag^> okejdå :o
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  jag har tyvärr inte labbat alls med det
<cHarNe2> Coffe: nae, men det har jag ;)
<Dynamit> Undrar vad som gör i http://rar-network.se/block.sh att routern kraschar efter typ 2dagars arbete medans utan den så går det hur bra som helst flera dagar i sträck hittills 4dygn i sträck
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  ser fram mot testa som sagt.
<cHarNe2> ville bara veta ungefär hur du ville att det skulle funka med spellistan..
<Coffe> du menar min ide om att efter kvällen de skulle finnas en ?  ja de lär ju vara en lagrad så man kan dela med sig av url till den
<cHarNe2> finns två sätt imo: 1, en vanlig txt-fil med namn på låt mm. 2, att man skapar en mapp i spotify där man gör en spellista som namnges med dag: 2013-04-12, typ
<Coffe> alternativ 2 låter bäst då
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  vet inte om ett unlimited konto fungerar med det.. försökte läsa  om det.. har du något enkelt sätt att testa ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: funkar med vad?
<Coffe> de du skriver eller om man måste ha premium
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  var det libspotify du jobbar från ?
<cHarNe2> Hallon, använder jag. det i sin tur använder libspotify
<cHarNe2> Hallon är ett gem till ruby
<Coffe> https://github.com/Burgestrand/Hallon
<cHarNe2> yes
<Dynamit> ba förstår inte vad 30 3 * * 3 blir om man översätter det till tidsangivelse (cronjob)
<johelish> Blir tokig, körde en reboot på servern och nu drar den inte igång igen. Om sådant händer, vad kan man göra om man inte kan styra elen?
<cHarNe2> johelish: vänta, kan vara en disk-check om du har tur
<johelish> ah
<johelish> juste, har inte irssi på autostart
<andol> Dynamit: 03:30, onsdagar
<johelish> annars borde det dragit igång, satt o kikade
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: http://www.corntab.com/pages/crontab-gui har inte testat, men verkar nice :)
<Dynamit> i en router jo tjena du där ska jag inte ha mera skit än nödvändigt men tror jag har hittat orsaken i skriptet jag använder
<johelish> Gissar på att det är nå tjofsan i uppstarten..
<johelish> :[
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  var det man var tvungen ha developmern account ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: nae, men en app_key, den får man direkt när man söker
<Dynamit> cronjob säger att köra 2 dag varje dag etc. men problemet är att skriptet den försöker använda finns inte
<cHarNe2> Coffe: http://developer.spotify.com/technologies/libspotify/keys/
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  måste ha premium då
<cHarNe2> okok, dålig stil av dom
<Dynamit> om ni vill kolla i skriptet och se själva så har jag ju länkat till den, så då har jag hittat orsaken antagligen
<johelish> webmins gui för cron jobs är också väldigt trevligt
<johelish> iaf väldigt enkelt
<Dynamit> måste bara förstå varför den ska använda scriptet i cron jobbet
<johelish> (även om jag inte hade använt webmin på min egna burk)
<Dynamit> jag har det på virtuella servern men skulle inte stoppa det i routern ;)
<Dynamit> dessutom så hjälper inte GUI när det gäller shell skript
<Dynamit> :P
<johelish> jag läste bara att någon rekomenderade crontab-gi
<Dynamit> ja det är snällt utav dig att vilja hjälpa mig så det är inte det
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  den spellistan.. går det att hoppa till nästa låt på något sätt ?
<Dynamit> tusan min teori lär inte stämma
<Dynamit> för i ##Run Functions så är AUP kommenterad genom att stå så här #AUP
<cHarNe2> Coffe: njaa, har stöd för det. men web-servern svarar inte på det
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  attans.
<cHarNe2> Coffe: problemet lär bli att folk kommer trycka "nästa" tills deras låt kommer fram
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  kolla priven
<cHarNe2> funderade ett tag på någon form av +/-
<Coffe> men en next knapp skulle vara kung för mig ..
<Dynamit> Coffe: jag tror nog du skulle komma på vad felet är om du har lite tid övers att försöka hjälpa mig hitta orsaken till kraschen när routern varit igång ~2dygn, när jag använder mig utav skriptet är det AUP som är orsaken pga. saknaden utav skriptet som står ska köras eller vad tror du? Vore nämligen trevligt att få skriptet att funka felfritt så man slipper en jäkla massa reklam. Har funderat på Privbloxy som transpara
<Coffe> Dynamit:  ?
<Dynamit> http://rar-network.se/block.sh funkar i min router men när jag använder den så funkar nätverksanslutningen i ungefär 2dygn sedan så måste jag starta om den för att ingen maskin har kontakt med routern
<Dynamit> vist jag kör inte OpenWRT Backfire utan OpenWRT Attitude Adjustment men eftersom skriptet funkar som det är när jag startar skriptet så är det ju inte att hela skriptet är åt pipan pga. skillnaden mellan Backfire och Attitude Adjustment
<Dynamit> ska ändra mi lite menade Privoxy inte Privbloxy som jag skrev sorry för det
<johelish> Dynamit: Tomato?
<johelish> Jag använder ett as bra script hemma, kommer tyvärr inte åt det nu eftersom servern är nere
<johelish> funkar klockrent på alla mina enheter och har inte dödat routern på en månad
<Dynamit> aldrig i livet :P OpenWRT dock är skriptet anpassat ifrån Tomato skriptet ;)
<johelish> aldrig i livet? =O
<Dynamit> ja att jag skulle använda Tomato
<johelish> Det förstod jag, därav den förvånade smileyn.. undrade mer 'varför aldrig i livet'
<johelish> open source, bra skit
<johelish> inte använt OpenWRT men det verkar också vara 'bra sit'
<Dynamit> Vad tror du OpenWRT är då
<Dynamit> dessutom så behöver man hjälp så svarar de på IRC mer än gärna om de har en liten aning
<johelish> Jag har läst om OpenWRT, det verkar bra.
<johelish> Googlade medans du skrev
<Dynamit> Jag har brukat i typ 3 år nu
<johelish> Undrade bara vad det var som gjorde att det utklassar Tomato
<johelish> Eftersom jag tycker det är schysst
<Dynamit> hur det funkar i stort
<johelish> jag ska läsa mer om vad skilldnaderna är
<johelish> ser ut att vara två open source routrar
<johelish> mjukvara till routrar
<Dynamit> LoL
<Dynamit> tack att du rättade dig
<johelish> jag skriver i smyg medans jag knegar
<Dynamit> funderar nästan på om inte Privoxy som transparant proxy är värd jobbet som måste läggas ner dock så är det just det att då måste jag göra på något sätt att listan över blockerade DNS utav sig själv så jag inte måste göra det manuellt
<Dynamit> fördelen med Privoxy är att då filtrerar den så att webbläsaren ser aldrig koden som inehåller reklam URL i huvud taget
<Dynamit> vilket gör att man slipper 404
<Dynamit> men bättre med 404 än reklam
<johelish> Det låter iof fint, som det är nu så renderas 404 i webbläsaren för mig när jag surfar på typ laptopen eller htpcn
<johelish> men i mobilen så försvinner allt, till och med i spel
<johelish> inga 404
<Dynamit> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/883276_10151416178598789_23850383_o.jpg så blir det med skriptet i bruk ;)
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa
<DrGrov> Här verkar det vara riktigt ös på igen den här tiden :)
<Dynamit> Jag har till och med SSL på min WEBIF fast man bara kommer åt den internt hahaha
<Dynamit> tror jag är smått säkerhets galen bara för att
<Dynamit> Load Average 0.04, 0.12, 0.13 Buhu min router anstränger sig eller hur var det
<Coffe> Dynamit:  det är ingen leastning
<johanbr> Dynamit: när du säger "routern kraschar", vad menar du exakt? dör den helt?
<xeronic> exit
<xeronic> exit
 * Barre har inte fått ett enda larm, varning eller info i sin icinga på nästan två veckor. Allt är grönt, så nu undrar jag vad som är fel. Det kan ju inte vara så att det fungerar
<bamsefar> Haha
<Nafallo> Barre: ge mig root ;-)
<Nafallo> jag testar icinga åt dig; -)
<Barre> men på riktigt alltså... inte en uppdatering ens på nästan 2veckor :/
<Barre> kollar nämligen apt också... så man tycker att ETT paket borde släppts en uppdatering til liallal fall
<Barre> Nafallo: user: root pwd: qwert    ip: ::1
<nidelius> Barre: kör du icinga? Jag är sugen på att installera det istället för att köra en tafflig trial version av PRTG med 10 sensorer. Hur fungerar det? Krävande att sätta upp?
<Barre> nidelius: det var en relativt hör tröskel för mig men när det väl är uppe och rullar är det "glass och banan" att administrera. Lite frustrerande stundals att det är att knacka txt-filer, men andra gånger är det fantastiskt att det är att knacka txt-filer för konfigurering.  summa sumarum, i like it.
<Barre> s/hör/hög/
<gaisten> +g
<gaisten> ;)
<Barre> nej, behöver bara ändra första felstavningen eftersom det bara är den ända gaisten ;P
<gaisten> bättre å vara på den säkra sidan :D
<Barre> true that :)
<ePax> nidelius, Nagios?
<andol> Barre: Debian Stable du kör på serverna den kollar? Om inte annat så borde du väl haft någon paket att uppdatera från DSA 2656-1?
<andol> Barre: Å andra sidan så kanske det var den du menade med nästan två veckor, beroende å hur nästan du tänker.
<Barre> andol: jag kör debian stable, antar att DSA 2656-1 är security update vilket medför att unattended-upgrade installerar den automagiskt och inte hinner "fångas" i icinga monitorn.
<andol> Barre: Får ser till att stänga av unattended-upgrade i sådant fall :P
<Barre> hehe... men... neeeeej
<andol> Ähh, gäller att prioritera!
<Barre> true
<Barre> funderar på att slänga in en ldap i miljön, jag kan inte ldap och behärskar inte detta llas...  då lär miljön bli lagom instabil och intressant igen
<andol> Bra tänkt.
<Peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<nidelius> ePax: Har sneglat lite på nagios och op5, men icinga verkar vettigare
<nidelius> Barre: ok, jag har en tjock bok om nagios som jag har plöjt igenom, det bör underlätta :)
<Barre> nidelius: det bör underlätta ja.. nästan lite fusk kan jag ju tycka ;)
<Peyam> e så jävla trött på det här samhället
<Peyam> finns inga jobb
<Peyam> jävla kurdblatte jag e
<nidelius> http://www.caupo.se/p/307/jobba-at-oss
<Peyam> kan ej såna utvecklation
<Peyam> inte php o mysql
<ePax> nidelius, Varför verkar inciga vettigare än nagios?
<cHarNe2> Peyam: vad kan du då?
<ePax> icinga*
<Peyam> Matte och matematisk programmering
<Peyam> mekanik o sån skit
 * Barre känner ett flamw-war byggas 0)
<cHarNe2> F/matlab?
<cHarNe2> (kanske inte hete F nu när jag tänker efter)
<Peyam> Matlab
<Peyam> och c++
<Peyam> c#
<nidelius> ePax: Framförallt IPv6 i mitt fall https://www.icinga.org/nagios/feature-comparison/
<Peyam> matlab på avancerad nivår. C# medelnivå och C++ så där nivå med Qt
<Nafallo> de har nytt webif? ;-)
<andol> nidelius: Om jag läser den sidan rätt så handlar väl det extra IPv6-stödet enbart om att den har en plugin som gör det hela lite smidigare? För egen del har jag i alla fall inga problem att IPv6-bevaka från min Nagios.
<Peyam> Kan ngn av er säga vad ni jobbar med?
<Peyam> så får ja lite inspiration
<gaisten> gatspoare
<gaisten> sopare*
<andol> nidelius: I normallet föredrar jag förövrigt för det ändamålet pluginen check_v46 framför det i Icinga-fallet nämnda check_multi.
<Peyam> gaisten: kan man säga "presterar effektivt"?
<cHarNe2> Peyam: hittade massor när jag sökte på "matlab" på AF
<Peyam> har inte business erfarenhet
<Peyam> men va bra att du säger det!
<nidelius> Peyam: http://www.careerjet.se/matlab-jobb/linkoping-219384.html
<Peyam> cHarNe2: Kan man säga " presterar effektivt"? jag skriver personligt brev
<Peyam> bor i Stockholm nidelius
<cHarNe2> Peyam: jobbar som sysadmin/IT-ansvarig/den folk skriker på när saker inte funkar (inom voip/realtids-data)
<Peyam> cHarNe2: Realtids data är amazing
<Peyam> Jag vill så jättegärna lära mig sånt
<cHarNe2> inte när skiten ska felsökas..
<andol> cHarNe2: Ska inte försöka anställa någon gymnasie-praktiskt eller så, som i alla fall kan få ta över ansvaret att bli skriken på?
<cHarNe2> andol: jo visst, men vet inte om det skulle funka. Svårt att veta vem man ska skylla på, men det går väll att lära ut :)
<Peyam> cHarNe2: jag aldrig jobbat på företag och det gör mig lite rädd för jag aatt de vill att man skall kunna allt innan man börjar där
<nidelius> andol: Jag har som sagt bara nosat på det än så länge och läst en tjock bok om nagios. Vad är fördelarna med nagios framför icinga då?
<andol> nidelius: Vetisjutton ifall jag egentligen har någon stark åsikt åt något av hållen.
<andol> nidelius: Däremot blev jag just lite negativt inställd till Icinga då den där jämförelsesidan du länkade till inte kändes helt seriös.
<cHarNe2> Peyam: inget att vara rädd för, anser dom att du inte kan det du sagt så får du kicken. Det är det värsta som kan hända.
<nidelius> andol: Med tanke på att det är icinga som hostar den så håller jag helt med om det. :)
<Nafallo> op5
<andol> nidelius: I övrigt håller jag helt med dig om att IPv6 är bra och viktigt att tänka på :)
<cHarNe2> har vi några större/medel-stora företag som gått över till IPv6 och uppskattning på deras kostnader för det?
<cHarNe2> skulle vara interessant
<Peyam> nu har jag skickat till pressbyrå
<Peyam> att ja vill jobba
<Peyam> SAAB söker reglertekniker
<Peyam> det skulle va ngt för mig
<cHarNe2> sök?
<nidelius> op5 blir det inte i alla fall, det är jag för snål för :)
<nidelius> *afk
<Peyam> det e tillsvidare jobb
<Peyam> ja vill ha sommarjobb bara
<cHarNe2> du vill inte ha ett fast jobb? pluggar du?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> ja luktar som fan
<Peyam> borde duscha kanske
<Peyam> sen börja plugga
<Peyam> Kan man installera windows brevid ubuntu?
<Peyam> om det blir problem med grub ska man fixa det via ubuntu eller windows?
<Peyam> nu ska ja testa
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Nafallo> var länge sedan jag lyckades plocka upp hårdvara jag var tvungen att bygga egen kärna för...
<Barre> Nafallo: låter spännande, vad har du fått/köpt/hittat för rolig hw?
<Nafallo> Barre: Broadcom BCM970015
<Barre> s/rolig/strulig/
<Barre> jag hade hoppats på att du skulle klämma in linux på någon rolig device...
<Nafallo> jag har hellre 1080p youtube på en netbook ;-)
<Nafallo> 13.04 kommer inte ha stöd för kortet vid release :-*
<Nafallo> :-( even
<Nafallo> deadline för kärnan är om ett par timmar.
<Barre> Nafallo: skynda skynda
<Nafallo> och jag bygger min test kärna på min netbook...
<Nafallo> förhoppingsvis kommer modul för gstreamer 1.0 landa innan släpp iaf :-)
<andol> HeMan: Något åsikt om varifrån jag vill köpa (liten mängd) Bitcoin?
<znejk> Pls finns det någon som haft problem med samsung+intel extern monitor som visar fel upplösning?
<znejk> jag blir tokig
<znejk> :(
<Dynamit> hm undrar hur jag på bästa sätt ställer in privoxy för att skydda emot reklam och annat skit som jag ska filtrera bort med hjälp utav privoxy det funkar inte än som jag vill men har bara lagt ner typ 1timme än så länge
<itmannen> Vad är vitsen/fördelen med att ha en egen vhost till en bnc?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån: Ska vi förbjuda socker?" SVT2 20:00-21:00. folk som tror på den egna fria viljan o politiker som tror matindustrin kan förbättra sig på frivillig väg (repris lör)
<Dynamit> Privoxy blir nog jäklit bra när man får till inställningarna ordentligt
<Guest84563> Dynamit: spärra svt skiten där med
<Dynamit> varför då hushåller betalar ändå tv- & radio licsen
<Dynamit> { +block{Domain contains "ad"} } .ad. *.adexprt.*
<Dynamit> ändå ser jag reklam ifrån adexprt WTF
<Dynamit> när jag är 100% säker på att det är som jag vill ha det så ska jag göra privoxy till transparant proxy server mohaha garanterat inge mer reklam för datorer anslutna till mitt lan då
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/HLMmp.jpg så är resultatet just nu pga. att inte adexprt relaterad reklam blir blockerad
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/FullC.jpg är resultatet också beroende på vilken av filtrerna som har triggas i privoxy ;)
<itmannen> Jag tror jag har fått en ny sjukdom. Falsk bullemi. Jag äter och äter men kräks aldrig :)
<itmannen> Min hustru har nämligen gjort egen thaimat
<itmannen> Liiiiiite offtopic kanske :)
<Guest95343> bah
<EAG> någon som vet hur man får igång ssh-inloggning med nycklar i tomato
<EAG> ?
<Dynamit> varför använda ens tomato? ursäkta EAG
<EAG2> hur menar du nu?
<Dynamit> exakt vad jag säger varför ens använda tomato finns saker som har webif som är betydligt trevligare och dessutom antagligen har fasiken så mycket bättre support via IRC som ställer upp till 100% gratis när användarna kan hjälpa till som ser frågan just för stunden
<EAG2> tja, jag frågade inte varför jag inte ska använda tomato
<Dynamit> nej det var mer en kommentar rakt ut nu när du frågade hur jag menade
<EAG2> jag tycker då inte att det är något fel på tomato
<EAG2> det är en linksys-router liksom... inte direkt min arbetsstation
<Dynamit> jag har två Linksys-routrar och de kör fasiken inte tomato
<Dynamit> de kör OpenWRT
<EAG2> ok
<Dynamit> en RB450G kör också OpenWRT
<Dynamit> men men det är mest än smak sak ändå
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/U2exkJji Vad tycker du om bilderna som finns länkar till på pastebin då? de första som har lite reklam är för att då hade jag inte fått till inställningarna i privoxy ordentligt men nu verkar det funka som jag vill ;)
<cHarNe2> skit också, ett av mina ägg sprängdes i micron :S
<Dynamit> förlåt cHarNe2 kunde inte låta bli
<Nafallo> han sa iofs inte att micron explorade ;-)
<Dynamit> nä men ägg sprängdes :P
<cHarNe2> http://www.joieshop.com/e/item.asp?ItemCode=10060&CatCode=197&s=040EAA har haft en sån ett bra tag och funkat super nice.
<cHarNe2> köpte denna och skulle använda denna nu http://www.joieshop.com/e/item.asp?ItemCode=87773&CatCode=14500&s=040EAA
<itmannen> Jag har installerat ett intressant program. GNS3, för att simulera och visa nätverk. Men inte för jag fattar allt ännu.
<Dynamit> itmannen: har du sätt länken jag har skickat här i chatten som går till pastebin med länk till en del bilder? Är riktigt nöjd över resultatet jag har fått till
<itmannen> Dynamit< Jo jag har sett den men inte kollat
<Dynamit> Du får gjärna göra det så jag får höra vad du tycker
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Dynamit< Varför är inte bildlänkarna klickbara?
<Dynamit> för att det är pastebin :P
<itmannen> Dynamit< det är skärmdumpar vad jag kan se.
<Dynamit> da men det var resultatet utav vad privoxy har gjort jag menade
<Dynamit> har du varit inne på någon av sidorna så vet du ju hur jäkla fullt utav reklam det är
<itmannen> Dynamit< Nu är jag inte med riktigt :)
<itmannen> Aha
<Dynamit> Är du med nu då?
<itmannen> Japp. Inte så dumt faktiskt :)
<Dynamit> När jag är 100% säker på att det är som jag vill så kommer jag göra den transparent istället för som det är nu
<itmannen> Dynamit< var det privoxy sa sa
<itmannen> *du
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> men lite petande för att få det att vilja som jag vill
<Dynamit> behöver liksom inte ha program i datorn som går utan privoxy tar hand om det åt mig och alla som är anslutna via den
<Dynamit> men som sagt när den funkar till 100% som jag vill eller bra nära så gör jag den transparent
<itmannen> Spännande projekt
<Peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> vad projekt
<itmannen> Peyam< Stör inte vuxenfolket :)
<Peyam> menar du att jag e ovuxen?
<itmannen> Peyam< Nja. Men inte i min klass :)
<Dynamit> Undrar om tal och punktskriftsbiblioteket nätverks ansvariga är nyktra
<itmannen> Dynamit< Är den svårjobbad?
<Dynamit> privoxy nej inte när man väl har förstått hur det är baserat
<itmannen> Dynamit< Troligen fulla
<Dynamit> de verkar räkna nerladdnings hastigheten i KiloBytes och inte i Kilobits vilka nötter
<itmannen> :D
<Dynamit> för de har skrivit i Bokhämtaren KB/sek inte Kbit/sek
<itmannen> Ska läsa om privoxy lite
<David-A> Peyam: du kommer in i kanalen, ser en textrad i en dialog som pågott en halvtimma, o omedelbart undrar vad den handlar om. det är inte vuxet. vänta o se vad det är, eller gå till webbloggen för att se tidigare chatter.
<Peyam> näää
<Peyam> asså går inte lägga till facebook chatten i pidgin
<itmannen> Dynamit< Har du någon bra manual?
<itmannen> Dvs. Länk
<Dynamit> itmannen: hahaha jag har privoxy i routern så jag är inte beroende av en Dator eller jo iför sig Routern men ligger den nere så funkar varken LAN/WAN anslutningen
<Dynamit> nja jag installerade sedan så lekte jag lite med det jag hade läst hos privoxy
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Dynamit< Hur i fridens dagar har du fått in den i en router? :)
<Dynamit> lätt opkg install privoxy
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> så lätt var det itmannen
<itmannen> Känns som jag passerat bäst före datumet :)
 * itmannen ska gå och mata sina kräftor
<Dynamit> sedan att jag inte har en router för "normalt personligt bruk" är en annan sak
<itmannen> Aha
<Dynamit> sedan att det inte heller är orginal mjukvaran i den är en annan sak
<Dynamit> RB450G säger nog allt itmannen :P
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Så du är ett pro
<Dynamit> snarare nörd som vill ha ut prestanda
<David-A> Peyam: eller skriv om nåt bra radioprogram du nyss hört
<Peyam> nej
<Dynamit> nej nu ska jag gå och sova
<Dynamit> sov så gott
<David-A> nattinatti
<Peyam> David-A: ;)
<itmannen> Undrar hur många negerbollar man kan äta utan att bli sjuk?
<itmannen> Jag måste vara väldigt nära :)
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att vila ögonen ett par timmar. För jag lär snart vakna igen som vanligt är
<epzil0n> hehe länge sedan man hörde negerboll :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-12
<itmannen> Godmorgon internet och dess besökare
<Dynamit> Godmorgon itmannen nu jäklar ska jag börja leka med privoxy igen
<Dynamit> ska se till att få till javascript blockeringen att funka ordentligt så jag slipper mer reklam än vad jag redan gör
<itmannen> Dynamit< Trevlig värre :)
 * itmannen väntar på kaffe
<Dynamit> Vad har du för enhet som hanterar anslutningen då(router nat eller vad du nu använder) eller du kanske
<itmannen> Jag har en Dlink dir 635
<Dynamit> okej ska se om Dir-635 har rätt CPU och chipset ;)
<itmannen> +1
<Dynamit> baa den har Ubicom CPU
<Dynamit> synd
<itmannen> Inte bra?
<Dynamit> nja CPU i sig är väl okej men inte för det jag hade tänkt
<itmannen> Ok. Vilken router har det då i mänsklig prisklass
<Dynamit> för 3parts mjukvara som tex. OpenWRT funkar inte pga. att det är Ubicom CPU
<Dynamit> beror på hur bra prestanda man vill ha ut genom WAN porten
<itmannen> Så bra som möjligt till rimligt pris
<Dynamit> men kräver man inte mycket mer än som "normal användarna" anser göra så är WRT54GL helt okej i pris
<itmannen> vad är det för märke?
<Dynamit> men vist har man tex. 100/100 lina så blir den flaskhals men de är alla routrar om man inte börjar snacka extrema routrarna
<Dynamit> Linksys jag har två styckna WRT54GL
<itmannen> Hm. Jag har 100/100
<Dynamit> men du bör ha en fläkt på routern bara för att minska risken för överhettning
<itmannen> Ok. Men en sådan har jag inte
<Dynamit> var om du köper WRT54GL menar jag
<itmannen> Aha
<Dynamit> RB450G är en som klarar 1000/1000 genom WAN porten just nu med min 100/100 lina kommer jag bra nära full hastighet men vist ibland blir jag besviken men jag vet varför resultatet blir som det blir.
<itmannen> Men jag måste läsa fel gällande priset. Är dom så billiga
<itmannen> Ca 500
<Dynamit> missade den biten RB450G är fasiken inte billig
<itmannen> WRT54GL
<Dynamit> Ja WRT54GL är rätt billig
<itmannen> D-link är ju dubbelt så dyr
<Dynamit> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/50483-linksys_wrt54gl-80211bg-54mbps-oppen_kallkod/
<Dynamit> köp innan de slutar sälja vet jag om du vill ha rätt fet router om man ska snacka den prisklassen du vill hålla dig till
<itmannen> Synd att det "bara" är 2 antenner
<Dynamit> du kan använda din DIR-635 som AP
<itmannen> Ja det har du rätt i :)
<Dynamit> jag använder en av mina WRT54GL som AP och Switch/Nat
<itmannen> Just nu har jag en TPLINK som AP
<Dynamit> Vad är det för TPLink du har som AP då?
<itmannen> Till min TV. Kommer inte ihåg beteckningen
<Dynamit> den kanske går att byta mjukvaran i om den har rätt CPU arkitektur
<itmannen> Jag ids inte gå och titta just nu
<itmannen> Den var ganska dyr. Köpte den förra året
<itmannen> Kostade över 100 om jag kommer ihåg rätt
<itmannen> *1000
<Dynamit> men vist om den inte är den som hanterar allting så kan man inte göra transparent lika enkelt. helst inte med D-Link mjukvara då de inte tillåter dirigering av tcp trafiken
<itmannen> Ok. Jädrans vad du är kunnig :)
<Dynamit> Är man nörd så är man itmannen :P
<itmannen> Amen :)
 * itmannen ska mata sina kräftor
<Dynamit> igen
<itmannen> Japp
<Dynamit> fan vad du matar dem
<itmannen> Dom är väldigt sugna
<Dynamit> knappt 8 timmar sedan de fick mat sist
<itmannen> Gammelsvenska. Kräfta=Cancer
<Dynamit> ajdå det viste jag inte, men du klarar dig ska du se ;)
<itmannen> Ont krut förgås inte så lätt :)
<Dynamit> Du är så envis så cancer kommer inte vinna ;) men gå och ta det du ska ta nu ;)
<itmannen> Men jag har inte riktig cancer. bara tumörer på lungorna :)
<Dynamit> baa måste färhindra idiot popup
<andol> Jomenttita, idag snöar det igen *mummel*
<Dynamit> nej det snöar inte alls :P
<Dynamit> Vad irriterande
<Dynamit> jag vill få till att <script type="text/javascript" src="http://yb.torchbrowser.com/221/torch-yb.js"></script> blir bort filtrerad
<Screedo> god morgon
<Dynamit> det vet i tusan men morgon är det
<Screedo> klart det är en god morgon :) fredag, kaffe i handen, varit en runda på jobb och hem igen för VAB.
<Dynamit> får inte till privoxy som jag vill så därför vet i tusan om det är godmorgon
<Dynamit> vill få privoxy att fatta att när den ser hemsidor med <script type='text/javascript' src='http://propellerpops.com/apu.php?zoneid=2091&lim=24'></script> i källkoden så ska den filtrera bort skiten
<Dynamit> samma med ett annat javascript
<Dynamit> så då var den borta nu är det bara andra skit saker som ska bort
<Dynamit> eller borta är den inte men den URL kan inte anropas och få något svar
<Dynamit> skulle varit bättre med att filtrera bort koden än att blokera URL men men det funkar ju lika bra i sig
<ehlu> ePax: !
<ePax> ehlu !
<ehlu> lol någon med os x?
<ehlu> Dum fråga här inne kanske
<Dynamit> ja med tanke på att det är Unix dist. sist jag kollade och inte Linux dist. :P
<ehlu> Haha
<bamsefar> ehlu: Jo?
<bamsefar> What you need?
<ehlu> bamsefar: Försöker hitta pg up och pg down
<ehlu> Har goolat och hittat alt + up/down men fungerar inte
<bamsefar> fn + up/down
<ehlu> Ah
<ehlu> Fungerar dock inte när jag sshar in till servern och ska köra up/down i irssi
<bamsefar> shift + fn då?
<ehlu> bamsefar: :)
<ehlu> Tack
<bamsefar> Lugnt
<Dynamit> vad fn jag startar om webbläsaren kakerna finns kvar, jag radera de manuellt ändå säger den att de finns kvar WTF
<ewook> mmm... cookies..
<andol> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3nl1knXoN1qggtnyo1_500.jpg
<Dynamit> wtf jag radera alla kak filerna manuellt ändå så finns de där när jag kollar i Nightly's kak visare WTF
<epzil0n> come to the darkside, we have cookies :P
<epzil0n> du har blivit drabbad av kakmonstret helt enkelt :D
<Screedo> haha
<epzil0n> :)
<Dynamit> tror det är någon form utav bugg eftersom man kör "Pre-Alpha" även känd som Nightly så får man ju räkna med buggar
<epzil0n> vilken nightly syftar du på?
<Dynamit> Firefox
<epzil0n> jaha Aurora..
<Dynamit> men det roligaste är kollar man i informationen etc. så står det Nigthly
<Dynamit> om det är *nix* dist så kan det hända att den heter Aurora
<epzil0n> mjo, har kört den rätt ofta även på telefonen och den brukar ju funka bra, men men det är ju som sagt pre..
<epzil0n> va pratar du windows här??
<Dynamit> var du som tolkade det så
<epzil0n> :D
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> vilken version är aurora uppe i då?
<Coffe> btw. skulle lägga in en ny ljudbok i telefonen igår .. å 13.04 verkar utan problem hitta den å mounta den
<epzil0n> Coffe: sweet, android eller?
<Dynamit> 23.0a1
<Coffe> epzil0n:  ja.  vad nu de anslutnings protokollet heter .
<epzil0n> Dynamit: ok, då var det ju ett bra tag sedan jag körde det sist
<Coffe> mtp eller något sånt
<epzil0n> Coffe: jepp :)
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/vi1Zs.jpg
<epzil0n> ska testa bara för det :P
<epzil0n> Dynamit: dom har ju ändrat färgen också
<Dynamit> det var ju länge sedan
<epzil0n> ja, jag sa ju att det var ett tag sedan nu ;)
<Dynamit> ett tag
<Dynamit> du det är flera år sedan de bytte färgen om jag inte är helt borta i skallen
<epzil0n> Coffe: mtp://[usb:003,002]/ står det på min när jag anslöt den :)
<epzil0n> Coffe: fast ser inte att det är aktiverat, men den monterades ju i alla fall
<epzil0n> jaha nu kallar den min xperia acro hd fast jag har ju bara s modellen
<epzil0n> lt26w stämmer ju däremot
<Coffe> epzil0n:  jag såg den direkt i natulius
<epzil0n> Coffe: har Files, kör ubuntu gnome och visst dyker den upp där både internminne och sdkortet nu när jag inaktiverade usb felsökning
<epzil0n> men rhythmbox verkar inte se min musik
<epzil0n> hehe, jodå.. tog en stund och få in allt bara och nu heter den xperia acro s också som sig bör :P
<epzil0n> najs :)
<epzil0n> jaja då kan jag stryka en sak till på min lista över saker som måste fungera i linux innan jag helt slänger ut windows ;)
<Coffe> epzil0n:  jag kör oxå gnome.. fast itne default installerat .. så visste inte de bytt filutforskare
<epzil0n> Coffe: jaha, vilket bygge är du på då?
<epzil0n> Files är riktigt najs, flikar m.m ;)
<Coffe> 12.04 vanlig med gnome-desktop installerad.. uppgraderad till 13.04 med gnome3 ppa
<epzil0n> ahh, det förklarar ju saken.. jag hade massa problem men föregående avbilder och det finns en bugg som nu är fixad i senaste ison och installerade denna igår och allt är riktigt bra
<epzil0n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1158750
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [High,Fix released]
<epzil0n> den gjorde att jag inte kunde logga in annat än via tty
<epzil0n> thx ubot2 :)
<epzil0n> dessa locales alltså, fan vad jag har bråkat med dom beroende på vilken dist jag pillat med för tillfället :/
<epzil0n> Coffe: har du gnome 3.8 då eller, när det kan du väl inte ha?
<epzil0n> näe*
<Coffe> epzil0n:  jo de har jag .. kör stage ppa oxå
<epzil0n> Coffe: jaha och ändå inte Files?
<epzil0n> skumt
<Coffe> epzil0n:  kanske är det... haha ingen aning .. antar det är nautilus.
<epzil0n> sudo apt-get upgrade kanske :P
<epzil0n> eller inte, beror väl på vad du utgick ifrån.. men files ska du ju kolla in jag gillar den skarpt
<epzil0n> 3.6.3 har jag nu
<Coffe> epzil0n:  ska kolla när jag är hemma
<Coffe> hittade en extention som löste gruppering av xterms som man startar över ssh ..
<epzil0n> Coffe: gör det, hade problem att se utrymmet under egenskaper men det rättade till sig nu och nu ser files storleken på både interminnet och sdkortet, grymt ju :)
<ehlu> sfsadf
<ehlu> oups
<epzil0n> que?
<Coffe> gött med pizza
<larsemil> soppa här
<Dynamit> baa har uppdagas ett problem jag måste lösa
<Dynamit> innan jag ens tänker fundera på sätta privoxy som transparent
<Dynamit> någon som har en bra idé om hur jag ska få iptables att omdigera all trafik ifrån port 80 till port * förutsatt att målet inte är dns x?
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Det kan du inte.
<bamsefar> Då får du ha en proxy.
<Dynamit> det är just det
<Dynamit> jag har en proxy som ska vara transparant men vill att den inte bryr sig i dns x
<Dynamit> för att svarstiden blir extremt hög på speedtest när jag använder proxyn jag ska göra transparent, utan så är svarstiden just nu på burken jag skriver ganska hög ändå men betydligt lägre än när jag använder proxyn
<Dynamit> utan proxyn ~3ms med proxyn ~200ms och när det gäller kontroll utav hastigheten så gör det en jäkla skilnad och det vet du likväl som jag bamsefar
<bamsefar> Varför tar din proxy 200ms?
<einand> Dynamit: det går utmärkt, gjorde så själv
<Dynamit> antagligen så är den inte tillräcklit bra inställd
<einand> vad är det som tar tid?
<Dynamit> vänta ska du få se vad jag menar
<einand> bytte aftonbladet layout idag?
<Dynamit> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2640640063.png se det där är med proxyn
<einand> om du kör utan proxy då?
<Dynamit> http://speedtest.net/result/2640637230.png utan proxyn
<einand> undra hur den mäter svarstiderna
<einand> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2640643160.png
<Dynamit> men vist att det är så dåligt ändå utan proxyn är pga. att kabeln är väl inte direkt i topen form för att det ska gå bra och den är ganska lång + att min dator använder en liten del
<Dynamit> du det där var ~200km bort
<einand> ;)
<Dynamit> med proxyn så hade jag ju 200ms på en sträcka av ~50km
<einand> men, om du pingar proxyn, vad får du för svarstider då?
<Dynamit> <1 ms :P
<Dynamit> vore konstigt annars
<einand> jo, men då är det väl inte kabeln det är fel på
<Dynamit> 13:32:25 up 5 days,  8:14,  load average: 0.20, 0.18, 0.15 ifrån maskinen som proxyn ligger på
<einand> om du mäter från proxyn då
<einand> mot samma ställe
<Dynamit> ska jag köra en loopback menar du?
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> kan man inte välja mätserver på speedtest.net?
<Dynamit> vet inte men föredragen server kan man välja
<Dynamit> i settings
<einand> Dynamit: kan du köra testet direkt från proxyn, eller finns ingen konsol version av test programmet?
<Dynamit> nu är det garanterat samma server jag kollar emot och ändå så var svaret ~200ms med proxyn och utan vart det 4ms
<einand> ok
<Dynamit> det jag kan göra är att pinga samma maskin ifrån olika enheter men skillnaden lär bli 0
<einand> flash har inte stöd för ping, därför jag undrar hur den mäter svarstiderna
<Dynamit> ska byta dator så jag kan ställa in på att använda proxyn för exakt allting
<Dynamit> så jag ser om det är någon skillnad
<Dynamit> dock kommer den maskinen vara ansluten via AP innan den får tillgång till WAN ;) men men så stor skillnad borde de inte göra
<einand> men vad ful aftonbladets websida är nu då
<Dynamit> manipulera css filen då
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/dHWg6fqm
<Dynamit> där har du maskinen jag sitter vid nu som använder proxy servern till all anslutning
<Dynamit> vilket i och försig är höga svarstiden men som sagt det är ju en proxy så den måste ju kontrollera hur allting ser ut innan den skickar paketen vidare
<Dynamit> enheten som har proxyn ger också omkring 9ms och datorn som jag sitter vid just nu så är svarstiden också ~9ms
<einand> udda iaf
<Dynamit> samma sak med proxyn och använda bredbandskollen 206ms i svarstid men då är servern i Göteborg iför sig men ändå tok för högt
<Dynamit> einand: du har väl inte missat att jag och tex. itmannen har haft diskutioner om min proxy server så du vet vad det är för något som är proxy servern
<einand> jag har faktiskt missat dom
<Dynamit> privoxy är det som är proxy servern i alla fall
<Dynamit> men så mycket flask hals borde inte proxyn vara
<Dynamit> så radera kommentera keep-alive gjorde att svarstiden blev 25ms
<Dynamit> så på speedtest blev det genast mycket bättre
<Dynamit> 13ms tycker du det är okej med tanke på att det är ju en proxy som används också einand? det är ju omkring 3ms utan proxyn just nu
<Dynamit> med den föredragna servern i Solna kanske ska tillägas
<einand> Dynamit: ok
<einand> så, sagt upp mobilt data för frugan
<HeMan> einand: hemma hos oss har fruga 4G och konsumerar rätt mycket data
<einand> HeMan: Jaha?
<HeMan> einand: tänkte som svar till ditt data-medelande
<einand> ok?
<einand> jag har glömt vad jag skrev för medelande förut
<HeMan> einand: 14:20:47> så, sagt upp mobilt data för frugan
<einand> aha
<einand> jo, men min fruga sticker till grekland i 2 månader, så vill inte betala för en massa data då
<HeMan> ah
<HeMan> funkar rätt bra att plocka bort apn i telefonen annars
<einand> fast, man slutar väl inte betala för mobilt data för det
<Coffe> i samsung så kan man stäng av mobil data bara... så de fungera rpå wifi men via roaming
<Dynamit> lite lustigt att keep-alive kunde vara en så stor tjuv
<Dynamit> men einand om du har svarat på frågan så missade jag svaret men tycker du att omkring 10ms i fördrjning jämfört med utan proxyn är okej?
<einand> Dynamit: nej, tycker jag inte
<Dynamit> hur liten skillnad tycker du är okej?
<bamsefar> Vadå, 10ms extra för att köra det genom en proxy?
<bamsefar> Det är väl helt ok?
<Dynamit> är väl det jag tycker men vill höra vad andra tycker också
<ePax> Jag tror att asmtliga som ahr 4G är 90% av tiden på 3G nät
<ePax> samtliga*
<ehlu> ePax: Stämmer inte
<Dynamit> buhu det är synd om mig när jag använder proxyn så blir belastningen på routerns CPU under förfrågan utan en klient(webbläsare) ungefär 1% på sin höjd buhu
<itmannen> Dynamit< Är inte det bra?
<Dynamit> itmannen: irroni
<ePax> Jag har precis kommit på att rdiff-backup är en cool grej :D
<ehlu> ePax: Jag har precis kommit på att owncloud är riktigt nice :)
<hexabit> 97,9% av alla mäniskor som snubblar i en trappa kör Windows hemma eller på jobbet... Slump? Tror inte det..
<hexabit> ;)
<hexabit> Antar att *nix är säkert på alla sätt och vis.
<ehlu> hexabit: :)
<hexabit> Dags att åka från jobbet. Ses sen! :)
<coffe> cHarNe2, till informationen tack.. mamma å moster olga väntar
<ePax> ehlu, det är suuuper nice :D
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> Dynamit: va finns det att lära sig på linux som är lätto få jobb imon?
<Dynamit> ja du det var en bra fråga
<Peyam> ja?
<Peyam> vad e viktigt ? vill lära mig
<Dynamit> grunden är ju viktig i allting
<Peyam> det har man
<Peyam> va mer
<Dynamit> hm, felsöka lösa problemen effektivt kanske
<Peyam> inom vad?
<Peyam> nätverk?
<Peyam> server?
<Dynamit> det behövs nog tekniker till båda kategorierna
<Peyam> ja
<Dynamit> båda är ganska lätta enligt mig men man är ju en jäkla nörd så det man inte kan ser man till att lära sig
<Peyam> kan du nämna lite ämne inom linux som jag kan läsa om?
<Dynamit> Hur man sätter upp en router/dhcp/brandvägg i en *nix baserad PC kanske är något?
<Peyam> nice
<Dynamit> pfense är fusk eftersom det är redan gjord för det enda målet på X86 arkitekturen
<Dynamit> bara för den försvann Peyam
<Dynamit> updaterade nyss Luci till svn-9799 hade förut typ svn-978* och helt plötsligt så vart det nytt utsende på hela WebIf det märks att det arbetar för fullt med projektet
<Dynamit> synd att jag inte vet vilket chipset som sitter för buzzern :(
<maxjezy> einand, tjao..
<maxjezy> har du g eller d på ditt 50mm
<David-A> nyss på tv "Google och det litterära världsarvet" SVT2 20:00-20:55. om google books. finns tydligen fortfarande många som tror på upphovstätten. (repris lör,ons)
<einand> maxjezy: måste vara G
<einand> maxjezy: med D versionen har inte någon autofocus motor
<maxjezy> einand, jepp
<maxjezy> jag har D
<einand> maxjezy: varför köpte du D?
<Philip5> einand: exakt vad jag också sa
<einand> dom kostar ju exakt lika mycket
<Philip5> senate: särskilt när de skiljer någon hundring i pris men mycket i kvalitet och funktion
<einand> Philip5: när jag köpte min G kosta dom lika mycket
<Philip5> senate: sorry, fel person :)
<Philip5> einand: ok
<einand> maxjezy: har du öppetköp?
<Philip5> einand: plus att direkt på andrahandsmarknaden så är värdet på d mycket mindre. de säljs för runt 500 kr medan en bagagnas G går nog på strax över 1000-lappen
<einand> men en ny 50G kostar ju 1100-1400kr
<Philip5> en ny 50g kostar 1700
<einand> hum.. då gjorde kanske elgiganten fel
<Philip5> eller kampanj
<einand> jag köpte ett D Först, för jag fick fel, så gick och bytte direkt
<maxjezy> einand, men ja ville ha ett objektiv i denna designen
<maxjezy> ska ta 35mm i G
<einand> ok?
<einand> maxjezy: köpte du beg?
<maxjezy> nej, nytt
<maxjezy> ville ha ett så snabbt som möjligt
<maxjezy> dustin levererade snabbt denna gång
<Philip5> de kunde nog leverera G lika snabbt
<einand> Philip5: du hade rätt 1649,00 var det jag gav för mitt
<maxjezy> jo, galet nog gör dom nog det.
<maxjezy> man får ju motljusskydd med på g
<maxjezy> vilket kan göra det värt bara där
<Philip5> ja
<einand> och en jätte söt väska
<Philip5> får man inte det med d?
<Philip5> fick jag med mitt 85/1.8d även om de är jobbiga som man ska skruva på
<einand> nä, dustin har fått ge vika för elgiganten i mitt fal
<einand> dustin har förstås den bästa kundtjänsten
<einand> NIKON AF-S 50MM F/1.8G OBJEKTI 1649,00 1 1.649,00* Garantinr 201207504155 Pris reducerat Prisgarant
<einand> oj
<einand> shit, råka skriva mitt garantinummer (om det nu säger någon nått)
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska inte ångra ditt köp då och ta en G ändå?
<maxjezy> näe, i'm in love Philip5
<Philip5> tsss
<maxjezy> hemligheten är att ha flest prylar när man dör
<einand> jag försöker göra mig av med prylar faktiskt
<Philip5> maxjezy: och jag leder :P
 * einand äger en låda lego, så jag vinner
<einand> och en trasig spegel
<maxjezy> einand, har du fler objektiv än de två?
<einand> ja, jag har ju kit objektivet med
<einand> fast min kamera skal åka på ganratin nu
<maxjezy> jasså, har den börjat ge upp?
<einand> njea, ett SD kort exploderade i den
<maxjezy> usch, sdkort är lömska
<einand> så öppnade den, och rengjrode den, så fungera ett par dagar, men igår la den av igen, och jag orkar inte göra det själv igen
<maxjezy> knäckte ett igår, rasade ut klistaller
<Dynamit> hur får man sdkort att explodera
<einand> Dynamit: jadu, om man ändå viste det
<Dynamit> undrar varför min router säger Firmware Version OpenWrt Barrier Breaker r36312 / LuCI Trunk (svn-r9799) den borde säga möjligtvis Firmware VersionOpenWrt Barrier Breaker r36312 / LuCI Trunk (svn-r9800) om jag inte såg fel när jag uppdaterade luci
<einand> alltså aftonbladers nya layout är så grymt ful
<Dynamit> einand: fortfarande manipulera css filen då
<einand> orkar inte med sånt
<Dynamit> undrar hur jag ska få reda på vilket chipset buzzern använder i routern
<einand> Dynamit: frågar den
<Dynamit> ska jag fråga routern den lär inte svara
<Dynamit> på frågan
<einand> varför inte?
<einand> Philip5, maxjezy: skulle haft nått annat än en iPad när jag tog den bilden https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/48166_10151374424272997_2034872939_n.jpg
<einand> eller tja, min fru tog bilden
<maxjezy> ipad, tar fokus på precis allt förutom det man vill :)
<einand> nja, den är rätt duktig faktiskt, bara klicka på bilden där man vill ha fokus
<einand> men man hinner inte, om något rör sig
<Philip5> einand: brukar du vara så här när du är i naturen och fotar utan att lyssna på dina polare?! :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdfrjbsd9fU
<Philip5> kanske sånt som maxjezy ska filma med sin nya 50 mm
<einand> har inga irl polare
<Philip5> hehe
<einand> ja, dom blev uppätna på förra safarit, av lejon
<einand> WTF, skall alla byta layout denna månaden
<einand> aftonbladet, facebook, youtube, g+
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> bästa ljudet i filmen
<einand> mitt jobb
<einand> jag känner ingen annan som fått nya faceboook looken
<maxjezy> ja har lagt ner facebook
<einand> jag gillar facebook
<einand> maxjezy: vart kan man se dina bilder då?
<maxjezy> einand, jag är lite gammeldags av mig, framkallar bilderna :)
<einand> pffft
<einand> du kan inte framkalla digitalabilder
<maxjezy> nå, de printas av fujidirekt
<einand> printas ja, men inte framkallas ;)
<Dynamit> varför är man hungrig ~4timmar efter man har ätit för
<Dynamit> baa
<einand> Dynamit: 4 timmar är väl en rätt normal tid att bli hungrig på
<Dynamit> du jag började vid 2timmar
<Dynamit> men nu börjar de fasiken inte gå att härda ut
<David-A> Dynamit: man blir hungrig pga låg halt glukos i blodet samt hormonerna ghrelin, orexin o leptin från matsäcken när den är tom (se engelska wikipedian om du vill ha mer utförlig förklaring)
<Dynamit> David-A: det var mer ironi jag har hög ämnesomsättning
<David-A> man borde göra en si-fi skräck-film om monstrena ghrelin o orexin från planeten leptin
<einand> 2-4 timmar är väl ändå väldigt normalt
<Dynamit> inte med den mängd mat jag äter per gång
<einand> mängden spelar ingen större roll
<Dynamit> du mina portioner få de flestas portioner att se ut som pygméer
<einand> ok
<David-A> eng wikin nämner också food craving (matbegär?) som inte är exakt samma sak som hunger
<David-A> Dynamit: är du socker-beroende?
<Dynamit> nej, men min ämnes omsättning är hög. Haha har sina fördelar med att vara Hyperaktiv
<einand> du använder igentliten ordet fel
<einand> korrekt borde vara att säga att du har hög förbränning
<einand> om du inte lider av just de besvär man får av hög ämnesomsättning
<Dynamit> ja men ska man vara så så skriver jag en jäkla massa saker fel emot det jag menar
<einand> :)
<einand> muskler förbränner ca 4 gånger mera energi än fett
<einand> vid vila
<Dynamit> Vad min AP blinkar
<Dynamit> http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp129/watduzhkstand4/OC/photo.jpg det är så där det ska se ut på routern eller hur?
<Dynamit> haha haha haha
<einand> Dynamit: din?
<Dynamit> Nej men nog allt skulle jag kunna komma på en sån sak
<einand> driver med en kompis, skickade bilden till honom och sa att jag fått 3Km räckvid på mitt wifi
<Dynamit> en av mina WRT54GL har en 90mm fläkt(har för mig att det är 90mm fläkt) dock så har den fläkten ingen ström just nu
<einand> varför?
<Dynamit> för att jag har flytat den till vardagsrummet och använder den som AP
<Dynamit> flyttat
<einand> att du flyttat den till vardagsrummet säger mig inget
<Dynamit> för att jag kör fläkten på en egen transformator och tejpen som höll - på -, + på + lossnade och har inte orkat bry mig
<einand> jag tänkte mer på varför du måste ge den extra kylning
<Dynamit> einand: 3Km  med WRT54GL det skulle kräva optimala förhållande och betydligt bättre antenner än de som följer med dock så de två WRT54GL jag har så följde de små antennerna med sedan finns det de "stora" antennerna som är till för WRT54GL som är ungefär det dubbla
<einand> Dynamit: hindrar inte mig från att driva med honom
<Philip5> hur har ni firat internationella lakritsdagen då? snart slut på den så det gäller att passa på
<Dynamit> för att den blev instabil pga. värme utvecklingen efter ett års användning så när jag köpte den som det sitter fläkt på så stoppade jag fläkt på den på engång så att den inte skulle börja muppa sig efter typ 1 år
<einand> Philip5: genom att ina känna till det. Men nu när jag vet om det skall jag fira att jag levt ännu en dag utan att äta lakris
<Philip5> hehe
<einand> Dynamit: ok, du måste köra din väldigt hårt, hade min i 5år utan instabilitetsproblem
<Dynamit> men jag har ju inte "normal" data mängd som routern som hanterar all trafik mellan WAN<->LAN
<Dynamit> 5timmar och det har gått garanterat över 800GB data trafik och det är en lugna dagar det
<einand> hum..
<Dynamit> Där ser du einand jag har inte "normal" data mängd som min router får hantera
<einand> 800GB är omöjligt
<einand> men därimot 773.4375  är en ganska fin summa
<Dynamit> LoL skrev lite fel
<Dynamit> 5dygn
<David-A> ibland (ofta) är det flera teman samma dag. på söndag är det 5 st: http://temadagar.se/
<einand> tja, då var det väl inte spevielt mycket
<Dynamit> skrev just det det var lugna dagar det
<einand> 200GB/dygn är väl inte någon större trafikmängd idag
<Dynamit> dessutom så ska du tänka dig att det är 24/7 belastning på min router som hanterar wan<->lan trafiken inte bara lite då och då
<einand> ja?
<Dynamit> dessutom så är inte alls 800GB omöjligt på 5timmar
<einand> jo
<einand> på 5 timmar klarar en linksys max 773.4375GB
<Dynamit> en Linksys men vem sa att jag hade ens Linksys mjykvara och vem sa att jag hade en Linksys som router nu?
<einand> hårdvaran klarar inte mera oavsätt vilken mjukvara du har i den
<einand> du sa att du pumpa så mycket trafik igenom den, därför den blev instabil
<einand> men självklart, jag tror säkert din maskin blev instabil pga värmen
<Philip5> use the force luke, let go luke... trust me... :D
<einand> men tror inte det är något generelt problem för den
<Philip5> star wars är kul
<Dynamit> ja den förra WRT54GL blev instabil efter 1år pga. värme utvecklingen
<einand> Philip5: sexan eller?
<Dynamit> vilket gjorde att nästa fick fläkt på engång monterad
<Philip5> de håller precis på att spränga dödsstjärnan
<Philip5> på sexan
<Dynamit> och den används som AP nu
<einand> Philip5: jag dricker hemmagjordt apelsin vatten
<Philip5> låter holistiskt
<Dynamit> nu var det ingen stjärna längre
<Philip5> nepp och alla är glada
 * einand har ingen tv
<einand> Philip5: visst gör det, eller nått
<Philip5> det är den där nyredigerade versionen med lite moderna extra klipp
<einand> oooh, den har jag inte sett
<Philip5> extra scener med jabba de hut och lite sånt
<Dynamit> va har glömt att det finns utan jabba med ;)
 * einand den Ignostisk transhumanistiska holeisten
 * einand den Liberala Ignostisk transhumanistiska holeisten
<Philip5> så, slut på star wars och man kan slå över till kanal9 och ett avsnitt av gamla hederliga sherlock holmes :D
<Philip5> och äta lakrits
<Dynamit> http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp129/watduzhkstand4/OC/photo.jpg kanske ska göra någon liknande mod på en av mina WRT54GL
<Dynamit> Har redan flash minne på 2GB i en av mina WRT54GL haha
<einand> Dynamit: det har jag faktsikt funderat på med
<Dynamit> vilket?
<einand> smälla på ett minneskort
<Dynamit> vadå minneskort vad får dig tro det bara för att flash-minnet är på 2GB :P
<Dynamit> http://www.mindspring.com/~beh/wrt54gl.jpg där har du en WRT54GL med "lilla" antennerna
<einand> tja, visserligen inte, dock så har jag bara sett ritningar på när folk satt på sd minnen
<Dynamit> haha det är faktiskt minneskort
<einand> ja?
<Dynamit> en adapter som är lödd med kablar anslutna till punkter
<einand> ja?
<Dynamit> vadå ja?
<Dynamit> ?
<einand> ja, jag förstod att det var det. Så jag undra varför du utöka
<Dynamit> http://allthemods.com/img/04/736.jpg det där är en trevlig mod men jag är nog inte kapabel till att göra en sån bra mod
<Dynamit> för att kunna leka med fler saker i routern
<einand> frågan är vad man får för funktion av det där
<Dynamit> du menar moden jag länkade till?
<Dynamit> *modden
<einand> ja
<Dynamit> displayen att se information ifrån routern
<Dynamit> knapparna kan programmeras för att göra vad som helst egentligen
<Dynamit> 0-9 kan vara a-z tex.
<ehlu> sc
<MarkusDBX> någon här som kör idera hardcopy för backuper?
<Dynamit> Nä ska nog hacka routern lite
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-13
<Screedo> god morgon
<ehlu> Morrn
<coffe> morning
<Screedo> Allt väl denna sköna lördag förmiddag?
<coffe> Barre,  inte vart förbi sveavägen än ?
<ehlu> Någon mer än mig som testat owncloud?
<andol> ehlu: Rätt säker på att även den där Barre kör ett ownCloud
<ehlu> andol: I see, körde in det igår. Riktigt ballt :)
<ehlu> Hur lång tid tar det innan en domän träder i kraft?
<cHarNe2> coffe: pm
<cHarNe2> ehlu: går direkt
<cHarNe2> beror mer på hur ofta andra dns-servrar uppdareras
<cHarNe2> nslookup 8.8.8.8 <dns-namn>
<cHarNe2> sedan kan du byta ut 8.8.8.8 mot addressen till dns-servern som du använder
<cHarNe2> ns1.loopia.se eller vad som nu lägger
<cHarNe2> bara jag som fick mail från linode inatt? tror att jag byter allt till digitalocean nu.. inte säker på att linode har koll på grejjorna längre :S
<itmannen> Det verkar funka som det ska
<andol> cHarNe2: Tja, även ifall du inte längre har kvar din VPS hos Linode så kan ju fortfarande ditt panelkonto finnas kvar?
<cHarNe2> andol: ?
<Dynamit> Vad trevligt det är att ha National Geographic ibland
<andol> cHarNe2: Ahh, verkar ha läst din mening fel, och att du redan hade bytt från Linode.
<cHarNe2> nae, ska nog göra det, har inte mycket där ändå tror jag
<cHarNe2> har 2 eller 3 på digitalocean
<cHarNe2> har fungerat super bra tycker jag
<andol> cHarNe2: Antar förövrigt att det är http://blog.linode.com/2013/04/12/security-notice-linode-manager-password-reset/ du tänker på? Känns lite märkligt, å ena sidan ger de sken utav att det är en enskild kund/vps som haft problem, men samtidigt så tvingar de lösenordsbyte, vilket ju mer antyder att det är deras infrastruktur som drabbats.
<cHarNe2> precis, och för nått år sedan startade dom om alla noder av någon "security-issue" som man inte fick veta mer om.
<andol> cHarNe2: Fast Digital Ocean funkar fint alltså? Tycker mig se folk referera till dem lite nu och då.
<cHarNe2> andol: jag testade det nät det var nytt, som tack har jag gratis nät :)
<coffe> suck .. köpte nytt ljudkort å de verkar inte lira med unbuntu .. suck.
<ehlu> coffe: Sånt är aldrig kul :(
<Screedo> har installerat ubuntu server 12.04, skapat en raid5 lagt till ett par mappar, instalelrat samba, lagt till mig som användare i samba, sagt att jag är mappen och sambashare är grupp ägare men jag ser fortfarande inte mappen i windows. jag har konfigurerat smb.conf workgroup=min domän. osv. Vad har jag missat?
<Screedo> loggar jag in med winscp med mitt windowsnamn så kan jag skapa och ta bort mappar osv.
<cHarNe2> jag har aldrig fått samba att fungera som jag vill :S
<cHarNe2> önskar att windows hade bra support för nfs :/
<Screedo> jag har fått samba att fungera innan, men nu vette tusan.
<Screedo> vad jag har gjort för fel :/
<gaisten> Screedo: du har lagt till mappen som en share i smb.conf? :D
<Screedo> hmm, bra fråga, nu står den och tuggar i boot läge :) kollar igneom min raid...
<Screedo> har kollat runt som tusan, snurrar mest runt i skallen nu :P men ska kolla smb.conf när jag komemr in i maskinen.
<gaisten> ok
<Screedo> har nog fasiekn missat det, var i smb.conf ska jag lägga till sökvägen?
<gaisten> du har ju lite exempel längst ned
<Screedo> jo, ska kolla
<Screedo> har nog klyddat till fstab också
<Screedo> :D
<cHarNe2> aj
<Screedo> men, men, är väl så man lär sig :P
<Screedo> har gjort detta innan i ubuntu desktop och inte i server :P
<Screedo> läget med gaisten annars då?
<Screedo> trodde jag satt här själv en lördagskväll som denna.
<gaisten> jofan det är bra, sitter och pillar med nodejs
<ehlu> När släpps ubuntu 13.04?
<Screedo> om någon vecka om jag inte har fel för mig
<gaisten> 25'e
<cHarNe2> gaisten: bygger du nått kul då?
<gaisten> cHarNe2: har byggt en liten snurra som hämtar saker
<gaisten> *host* automatiskt
<gaisten> och tänkte posta och läsa ifrån sqlite3 via nodejs och ett litet webgränssnitt
<cHarNe2> saker? vad må detta vara?
<cHarNe2> okok
<gaisten> grejer :)
<gaisten> lite grejer till htpc'n
 * realubot går en vaktrunda i kanalen och kontrollerar att alla sköter sig.
<cHarNe2> på tal om htcp, testade raspbmc igår hos mor o far, funkade nice som fan. Bästa är nog att man kan kontrollera det med kontrollen
<gaisten> cHarNe2: och android telefonen :)
<cHarNe2> speciellt då jag inte hade något t-bord med mig (och dom bara har ps2 uttag på sitt)
<cHarNe2> gaisten: ahh, det med!, får köpa en sån åt dom när jag hinner
<realubot> Vad gör alla lågstatussysasmins i dag då?
<realubot> *lågstatussysadmins
<realubot> Svårt ord det där.
<cHarNe2> du måste nog sär skriva för att jag ska kunna läsa
<realubot> itmannen: The IT Man från vidderna is back?
<itmannen> realubot< Hojtan unge man. Jag måste se hur ni sköter er
 * Philip5 skrapade precis fram 60 kr i vinst på trisslott. undrar vad jag ska göra för alla pengarna?!?!
<realubot> itmannen: Det förstår jag. Det är mest slynglar här. Man vet aldrig med sådana typer ...
<itmannen> realubot< Huvva
<cHarNe2> Philip5: donera?
<realubot> Philip5: Du ska köpa dig lite tid och på den tiden ska du fundera på varför du skrapar trisslotter.
<realubot> itmannen: Så hur lever livet med dig då?
<realubot> itmannen: Inga nya Turkiet-resor inplanerade?
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen> realubot< Det finns nog dom som har det värre. Jag kommer aldrig mer att åka utanför svea rike
<Philip5> realubot: fick lotten
<realubot> itmannen: Haha. Du kan ju inte döma ut hela världen bara för att Turkiet har varit dum mot dig.
<realubot> itmannen: Åk till Paris. Romantiskt värre.
<itmannen> realubot< Vem f-n vill ha romantik? Inte jag :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe.
<realubot> itmannen: Gjort någon latjo IT-grej på sista tiden då?
<itmannen> realubot< En hel del lek har det varit i min server. XBMC och ett övervakningssystem
<Screedo> back
<realubot> itmannen: Okej. Det är bra att du håller uppsikt över Ubuntu HQ North.
<itmannen> realubot< :) Framför allt mina egendomar bör övervakas
<itmannen> realubot< Jag har kopplat mina IP-kameror till detta system
<realubot> itmannen: Fungerar det bra?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad använder du för programvara? Zoominder?
<realubot> Eller vad heter det?
<itmannen> realubot< Otroligt nog så har jag fått det att funka
<realubot> Zoominder. Var fick jag det konstiga namnet ifrån?
<gaisten> zoneminder zoolander? :D
<itmannen> realubot< Zonminder
<realubot> Just det. Zoneminder. SÃ¥ heter det
<realubot> Zoominder är samma program fast bara för övervaknig av icke nakna apor.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> gaisten: Ja, det var nog en blandning. Men helt fel ute var jag ju inte.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad har du upplevet har varit det största problemet då?
 * itmannen har köpt en domän med tillhörande 30 Gb utrymme som han inte vet vad han ska ha det till :)
<itmannen> realubot< Inget faktiskt. Jag har haft en himla tur
<realubot> Ok.
<cHarNe2> någon som kommer och besöker min vackra stad i sommar? http://www.bravallafestival.se/
<itmannen> realubot< Det bara tuffar på
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, ok.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om du lovar mig vin, kvinnor och sång.
<itmannen> cHarNe2< Ligger det utanför västerbotten så kommer jag inte
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> Svea rike var det ju.
<realubot> Inte länet.
<itmannen> Hm. Du har rätt
<cHarNe2> realubot: grogg och fylla kan jag lova. kvinnor.. ja den den får man se till att fixa själv
<realubot> cHarNe2: I.s.f. är jag tveksam.
<itmannen> Fariken vad du är lat real
<realubot> Det är inte min starka sida att fixa brudar. Dom är lika hala som politiker.
<realubot> Och politiker är lika hala som en ål.
<realubot> Då förstår du ju själv att man inte vill behöva ta med sig kvinnorna själv.
<itmannen> realubot< Låt bli att smöra så mycket så blir dom inte så hala
<gaisten> kasta grus på dem, så det blir lite grepp
<realubot> itmannen: Du har rätt. Jag får köra din matcho-style så faller brudarna som käglor.
<itmannen> realubot< Pang på rödbetan bara :D
<realubot> Skönt att kanalen äntligen är tillbaka ontopic. Allt detta Ubuntu-snack står en upp i halsen.
<realubot> itmannen: Men håll dig i skinnet nu så du inte åker ut igen.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag utföra en del i mitt serverrum. Vi ses
<realubot> itmannen: Ha det så bra! Kul att du är tillbaka.
<itmannen> realubot< Tack
<realubot> bbl
<Screedo> vad händer för något roligt ikväll?
<andol> Screedo: disk och städning, förhoppningsvis :)
<Screedo> själv sitter jag och gör om min lagrings server från en windows server 2008 till en ubuntu maskin :)
<Screedo> andol: usch då, låter inte roligt :P
<andol> Screedo: Sedärja!
<Screedo> :)
<andol> Screedo: Nej, men varit lite slarvig de senaste dagarna, så behövs verkligen.
<Screedo> men började med en ubuntu server, gick tillbaks till ubuntu desktop :P men ska sätta upp en virtuell ubuntu server och labba med så jag får allt att fungera, sedan förmodar jag att man kan importera en mjukvaru raid5 från en ubuntu desktop till en ubuntu server maskin utan några problem?
<Screedo> måste gå igång min lagring, har varit utan den nu rätt länge.
<andol> Screedo: Jorå, en ubuntu-deskop och en ubuntu-server är ju i princip samma operativsystem, men med lite olika paket installerade som default.
<Screedo> få*
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> och gui
<andol> Screedo: Vill du kan du ju dessutom "konvertera" din desktop-install till server-install genom att grovrensa i paket, samt peta om lite inställningar.
<Screedo> jag undrar vad skilnaden är, en raid5 i windows server 2008 R2 tar ca 2 dygn att få igång, i ubuntu tar det ca 4-6 timmar.
<andol> (Om inte annat kan du ju då vilja gå över från netmwork-manager till att ha nätet konfigurerat direkt via /etc/network/interfaces)
<Screedo> mjukvaruraid då.
<andol> Screedo: Låter som om skillnaden är att Ubuntu är åtta till tolv gånger bättre :P
<Screedo> jo, sitter och pillar med det också, vill ju ha med maskinen i windows AD, är dumt att pilla med allt på en gång, därför jag drar igång dekstop nu och får igång min lagring, sedan upp med en virtuell maskin och integrera i AD, etc. etc.
<andol> Screedo: När du säger mjukvaruraid tänker du på på mdadm, samt motsvarande i Windows?
<Screedo> andol: lol
<Screedo> jupp
<cHarNe2> zfs
<cHarNe2> < freenas mums
<Screedo> cHarNe2: men för zfs är det väl freebsd som gäller.
 * Screedo har provat freenas, tycker det är för mycket lull lull i freenas
<andol> Screedo: Du kan ju köra vanlig FreeBSD i sådant fall?
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> men, tycker om ubuntu och debian :)
<andol> Samma här, men å andra sidan är ZFS trevligt, och FreeBSD har fått rätt bra fason på sin implementation.
<Screedo> men jag ska nog kolla in openfiler när jag får lite mer tid över att leka.
<Screedo> den har inget lull lull, rent nas OS
<Screedo> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=openfiler
<andol> http://zfsonlinux.org/ utvecklas iofs rätt okej det med. Måhända inget jag vill köra på min systemdisk, men väl för separat monterade lagringsdiskar.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> vilket filsystem använder sig red hat, centOS sig av?
<cHarNe2> körs inte som system på freenas heller är jag säker på, freenas bootas från usb-pinne
<Screedo> vad jag förstått är de distrona mycket använda för lagring?
<cHarNe2> Screedo: tror att dom använder sig av vanliga, kan logga in och kolla vad som körs
<Screedo> gärna, har inte provat någon av distrona, men har tanken på att göra någon gång i framtiden :P
<Screedo> någon som har erfarenhet av watchguard Soho? kan man köra in custom på dem? typ pfsense, finns en shoho till salu för 49:- utan nätadapter, men det är en baggis, plus frakt.
<Screedo> WatchGuard Firebox SOHO 6tc
<cHarNe2> http://pastie.org/7491244 inget speciellt,
<cHarNe2> ska finnas nån konstig minnes-databas bara från sun tror jag
<Screedo> cHarNe2: ok, vad jag förstått så används de distrona till lagring väldigt mycket, har väl andra fördelar då :)
<Screedo> håller på att skapa min raid5 i ubuntu, 8x1 TB diskar, speed=104199K/sec
<Screedo> mdadm
<cHarNe2> har ca 10 rhel burkar, använder ingen av som speciellt till lagring
<andol> Screedo: Tja, i grund och botten innehåller ju olika linuxdistar i princip samma teknik under ytan. Vad som däremot är trevligt med RHEL/CentOS, och som Red Hat ska ha cred för, är hur länge de stödjer sina releaser med säkerhetsuppdateringar, etc.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> vad är motsvarigheten till Microsofts AD i Linux?
<cHarNe2> har 5'3TB i min freenas tror jag
<Screedo> ok, nice
<Screedo> jag får 7TB i min ubuntu nu.
<andol> Screedo: Tja, med tanke på hur mycket funktionionalitet som finns inbakat i AD så vetisjutton ifall det finns en motsvarighet.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Redhat/CentOS kör ext4 och XFS.
<andol> Screedo: Vilken funktionalitet är du ute efter?
<Screedo> bamsefar: tackar för informationen.
<bamsefar> "Redhat scalable filesysttem" är XFS.
<andol> bamsefar: Låter förvirrande att ge det ett annat namn? :)
<Screedo> andol: rent allmänt, sitter med en windows 2008 domän, är lite nyfiken på motsvarighetten i Linux om man skulle få för sig att gå över mer.
<bamsefar> andol: Jo, men jag tror inte att de får marknadsföra det som xfs för sgi.
<Screedo> motsvarigheten*
<Screedo> kör lite ftp etc på en windows maskin också, tanken är att jag ska köra min ftp server på linux maskinen.
<andol> bamsefar: Ahh, ungefär som att CentOS bygger på "a Prominent North American Enterprise Linux Vendor" då alltså? :P
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Det är så jag tror att det är.
<andol> Screedo: Tja, centraliserad användarhantering får du ju främst ldap (vilket också är en del utav AD), och vill du dessutom ha behörighetsticket är det bara att komplettera med Kerberos (vilket även det AD pratar under ytan)
<andol> Screedo: Sen har jag även för mig att AD vill vara DNS, vilket dock är något som i regel sköts mer fristående i *nix-miljö.
<Screedo> AD vill vara dns
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> ja, mycket att lära, men roligt är det. :)
<andol> Screedo: Vetisjutton ifall det finns någon motsvarighet till domänpolicies, även om du förstås kan låta en del inställningar ärvas genom att låta säg /etc/profile sourca från en nätverksmontering. Sen kan du ju även styra (klient)maskiner med verktyg som puppet, men då börjar vi komma in på funktionalitet som är mer skild från det AD tillhandahåller.
<andol> Screedo: Puppet är förövrigt bra skit, och gör sig minst lika bra för servermaskiner.
<Screedo> ok, hur fungerar det med att låta en linux maskin joina en windows domän? jag har lekt ytterst llite med likewise open5, men tycker det strular lite med AD och rättigheter, de trillar itne riktigt rakt ner. Men har precis bara pillat på det lite.
<Screedo> man kan logga in med användare från AD, men rättigheter till mappar etc. tycker jag inte fungerar riktigt.
<Screedo> men det kanske bara hanterar användar login, jag som misstolkar hela likewise open5.
<andol> Screedo: Vad gäller faktiska praktikaliteter är jag helt fel person att bidra. På mitt nuvarande jobb pysslar jag inte alls med Windows, och på förra jobbet så hade jag mest insikt i Windows i den bemärkelse att jag samsynkade saker med vår Windows-admin, såsom att sätta upp Kerberos-trust mellan vår unix-kerberos och vår AD, etc.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> jag ska pilla mer med det sedan, först få igång min lagring och styra om min backup enhet, sedan blir det till att leka lite mer med sådana saker.
<ehlu> ePax: Har du ont i huvudet idag?
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/viemJ#P3VIzRn
<einand> Lördags nöje utan tv
<Screedo> :)
<Poka64> är det någon här som har en fungerande guide för handelsbanken Bank-id (dosa+kabel)?
<_Trullo> lycka till men den dyngan
<Poka64> jo, men vad ska man göra liksom
<Poka64> men jag håller med, det är ju direkt värdelöst
<swecarp> Poka64:  kör du 32 eller 64 bitars̈́
<Poka64> 64, vet ju att det ställer till det lite, det är inte direkt livsnödvändigt att jag får igång det hela
<swecarp> Poka64:  här är en guide men den är för mageia32 bitars men jag tror att den kan vara användbar ett obs är att byt ut su mot sudo  kolla även kommentaren som är där där finns en vidare info som kanske fungerar som tilllägg för 64 bitars
<Poka64> missade du länken swecarp ?
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/10/bank-id-och-handelsbankens-kortlasare.html#comment-form
<Poka64> tackar
<itmannen> einand< Så du gillar att ha sönder saker
<einand> itmannen: nä, men min fru
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hur blev de tama?" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:50. bl.a om tunnelbanehundar i moskva o om parasiten som påverkar hjärnan på möss o människor. (repris från tis, repris sön)
<David-A> ...förvildade hundar åker t-bana på egen hand (utan biljett?) o känner igen stationer
<David-A> ...en kattparasit angriper hjärnan på möss så de inte blir rädda för katter, samma parasit påverkar hjärnan hos människor (som har katt?) att köra för fort o oftare råka ut för trafikolyckor
<itmannen> David-A< Då har jag rätt. För jag anser att katter ska man inte ha
<David-A> nä, katter är gulliga, kan va värt en liten personlighetsförändring
<itmannen> David-A< Gulliga? Det är djävulens redskap nummer 1 :)
<itmannen> Det är bara katter som äter upp mina småfåglar
<itmannen> Shodan - internets fasansfulla sökmotor
<itmannen> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/shodan---internets-fasansfulla-sokmotor/
<itmannen> Undrar hur jag ska få min hustru att bära ned min server till dess rätta plats? Den är nämligen ganska tung.
<swecarp> Poka64:  hur går det
<Poka64> swecarp: dåligt!
<Poka64> men jag testade fribid
<swecarp> ok hoppas att du hittar en lösning den är ju besvärligt med linux och 64bitars
<Poka64> jo, så har det ju alltid varit med vissa grejer
<coffe> vad är problemet med 64 ?
<Poka64> att drivarna inte finns för det? men ja, går ju så klart att fixa ändå
<einand> vilka drivare finns inte?
<einand> itmannen: varför bär du inte ner dne själv?
<itmannen> einand< varför tror du jag är gift?
<itmannen> einand< Kvinnan skall betjäna och behaga mannen. Amen
<einand> pfft
<itmannen> ?
<einand> man måste visa sin kvinna respekt
<itmannen> einand< Precis min åsikt
<einand> gör man knappast genom att hon skall betjäna och behaga mannen,
<itmannen> einand< Jo dom är lyckligare då
<einand> vet jag inte, min fruga är lycklig utan att behöva bära ner mina serverar i källaren
<einand> och jag slipper oora mig för att hon gör fel
<itmannen> einand< Det är för du inte låter henne göra det
<einand> aldrig fallt mig i tanken att låta henne göra det
<itmannen> Hur mycket fel kan det bli bara genom att bära?
<einand> tappa den, ställa den fel
<itmannen> einand< För att vara allvarlig. jag skulle gärna bära. Om det inte vore för att jag har 2 tumörer i lungorna samt går på kryckor :)
<einand> ok, tråkigt att höra
<einand> då förstår jag
<itmannen> einand< Dert jag skrev om kvinnor var bara på tok :)
<David-A> är du säker på att det är din fru o inte nån kommunen skickat?
<einand> säker Säpo
<itmannen> David-A< Du menar en personlig assistent?
<einand> min fru tror jag kommer ifrån säpo, hon serverar inte mig alls
<itmannen> Nu ska jag testa solydx i en Oracle VB
<Poka64> einand: satt du i #linuxportalen förut?
<lilleman72> asså jag måse vara korkad.. jag skulle installera 64 bit ubuntu så råkade jag installera server...vad heter desktopen som e standard i ubuntu?
<lilleman72> glöm
<rabiescat99> Vet någon om en databas med svenska dialektord/icke officiella ord, t.ex. "nippertippa"? Jag vill ofta kolla upp sådant.
<einand> fast är inte nippertippa ett svenskt ord?
<rabiescat99> einand: Tydligen inte.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kena mittbena
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kena sidbena
<Kurdistan> itmannen, kena gubbtok
<Kurdistan> realubot, kena kanalens inneboende :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, kena du med nice granne. :P
<Kurdistan> var är kanalens finska lustigkurre maxi...något?
<einand> rabiescat99: ok
<David-A> rabiescat99: har du googlat "dialektordbok" o vill ha nåt som är bättre än 1a träffen?  nippertippa -> http://runeberg.org/dialektl/0499.html granlåtsdocka; fruntimmer som alltförmycket fjeskar med sin klädsel el vill synas förnäm; snarsticket fruntimmer
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kena sidbena
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vad görs mittbena?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kollade lite på golfen på tv nu är det snart dax för sängen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice. själv lyssnar man på kurdisk musik. :)
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  sedan kollade jag lite på beta4 blir nog att instalera den på laptopen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice. så den rullar på? skönt. när kommer den ut igen?
<swecarp> 3maj enligt det senaste Kurdistan  rc släps i nästa vecka on det går som det ska pre iso testandet pågår nu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) mageia släpper stabila saker. de brådskar inte för släppdatum skull. det är bra. dock är det samtidigt bra med mål i form av någorlunda fasta datum.
<swecarp> nä nu kallar sängen
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> nu
<Peyam> kan ngn säga
<Peyam>  skriva*
<Peyam> äöå
<Peyam> nu när ja kmr alla e döda
<David-A> Peyam: jag var bara i en annan kanal en stund. (jag kan inte tala för de andra om de är i andra kanaler el tittar tv)
<Peyam> det e  matrix på tv
<Peyam> 6an
<David-A> Peyam: där fick du ö och ä. här får du ett å
<Peyam> ja jag fixade skiten
<ehlu> Omg Peyam
<ehlu> Varje gång jag ser dig så nämner du någonting om matrix
<Peyam> ja för två veckor sen såg ja alla filmerna
<Peyam> men nu går den på tv
<ehlu> Jasså jasså
<ehlu> Jag kollar på titanic :)
<einand> någon  här som var på fscons 2012?
<Peyam> vad e det
<einand> We're the largest gathering for free culture, free software and a free society in the Nordic countries. Read more about the conference
<itmannen> Så var min server på plats. Och jag kan nu fjärradministrera den :)
<morpa> @einand: Ja, det var sjukt kul, var du också där?
<einand> morpa: https://3gdev.com/gallery/index.php?album=fscons2012/
 * itmannen tar rast en stund
<Peyam> einand: vad menar med free cultur och free software?
<einand> Peyam: https://fscons.org/2012/
<morpa> @einand: Ja, ska dit 2013 med , om det blir av, själv?
<Peyam> einand: orkar inte läsa. det står fan tre rader
<einand> morpa: det blir av, och jag skall vara med där, är en del av crew ;)
 * ehlu kan inte sova..
<MarkusDBX> Försöker övertyga tjejen att köra ubuntu, kom med tips på hur man bäst säljer in det.
<ehlu> Har legat på soffan hela dagen och varit trasig
<ehlu> MarkusDBX: Snyggare, snabbare, bättre
<MarkusDBX> förtydligande, hon får köra vad hon vill. Men nu ska vi enas om nåt på htpcn =)
<MarkusDBX> ehlu: mja, hon gillar officepaketet, hmm.
<ehlu> MarkusDBX: Officepaketet är nice
<Peyam> David-A: vi pratar här
<Peyam> hur ta ja bort den?
<einand> MarkusDBX: säg bara till henne att det är svårare att få virus när hon surfar vuxensidor
<David-A> Peyam: did the dpkq-query command return one or two lines/packages?
<einand> fast, vem kör office på en HTPC?
<Peyam> app-install-data: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/usb-creator-gtk:usb-creator-gtk.desktop
<Peyam> måste ja restarta?
<Peyam> David-A: svaraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<David-A> Peyam: if you fipplat with .desktop files, try just logout/login.
<Peyam> vi e i svenska kalane
<Peyam> okej
<David-A> Peyam: and you are annoyingly inpatient
<einand> så, nu fungerar mitt galleri hyffsat
<ehlu> Peyam är nog den jobbigaste människan i världen
<einand> ehlu: om inte annat så är han iaf med på toplistan
<ehlu> :)
<David-A> hen verkar vara tillfälligt utloggad, vänta med o skvallra tills hen är närvarande igen
<einand> David-A: så, att du kan sluta använda ordet hen i framten, så är Peyam en han
<David-A> och HUR vet du det?
<ehlu> http://pastie.org/7235982
<ehlu> Kolla den haha
<ehlu> David-A: Han har postat bilder på sig själv
<ehlu> DÄRFÖR!
<einand> har vi bevis för att det är han på bildena?
<ehlu> ...
<einand> tänkte bara vara jobbig
<einand> klockan är ändå ett på natten
<ehlu> :P
<David-A> einand: det borde räcka att hen säger att det är han på bilderna så spelar det ingen roll, om hen är hon men vill va han så är hen han.
<einand> han utger sig för att vara en han, bör därför kallas han
<MarkusDBX> einand: sant, hmm, kanske kan virtualisera windows bara. Blir ju enklare för mig att återställa det då.
 * ehlu hatar ordet hen.
<einand> ehlu: håller med
<MarkusDBX> einand: bra argument angående sidorna som visar dvärgar och enhörningar.
<einand> MarkusDBX: ?
<David-A> nån stackare som haft 30000 kontokortsnummer i sin dator blev beslagtagen av polisen
<David-A> kan jag råka illa ut om jag (inkl cvv-koder)?:   for ((i=0;i<30000;++i)); do printf "%04d %04d %04d %04d (%03d)\n" $((RANDOM%10000)) $((RANDOM%10000)) $((RANDOM%10000)) $((RANDOM%10000)) $((RANDOM%1000)); done >/srv/ftp/kontokortsnummer.txt
<MarkusDBX> David-A: antagligen inte. för om kommer inte matcha visa registret
<MarkusDBX> *dom
<MarkusDBX> eller dom "KAN" men antagligen inte..
<David-A> MarkusDBX: det var väl några svenska ungdomar som redan på 80-talet lyckades komma på en formel för generering av "äkta" kortnummer. så om jag matar den formeln från random, då borde jag väl råka illa ut?
<MarkusDBX> ha full disk encryption så går det nog bra.
<MarkusDBX> glöm inte att sätta fast ramet med epoxy sen också
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-14
<David-A> MarkusDBX: nja, meningen är att den ska va i /srv/ftp så alla i världen kan se. när domaren frågar om jag anser mej skyldig el oskyldig visar jag slumpsatserna som skapat filen. lång näsa åt polisen.
<Peyam> David-A: tog bort den. den låg i .local/share/applications
<David-A> Peyam: hur hamnade den där?
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> önskade jag hade thinkpad powermanager installerad
<einand> David-A: kort formelen från 80-talet fungerar inte idag ;)
<David-A> jadå, måste hitta ett annat sätt att väcka polisens uppmärksamhet...
<einand> Maxjezy: http://simeonpilgrim.com/nikon-patch/nikon-patch.html
<itmannen> Rast/vila upphör. Nu ska planering av dagens aktiviteter utföras
<Screedo> god morgon
<itmannen> lite synd att jag vaknar så himla tidigt. Det innebär att jag måste fixa kaffe själv.
<Screedo> hehe
 * Screedo fick också göra kaffe själv :)
<Screedo> men det är skönt att sitta här i lugn och ro
<itmannen> Vilket elände
<itmannen> Jo men visst
<Screedo> nu har jag lyckats göra min raid5 i ubuntu desktop, pillade med server igår, ska jag skita i detta och göra det i ubuntu server igen... :)
<Screedo> problemet jag hade egentligen var ju själva utdelningen till windows burkar, jag såg ubuntu maskinen i windows nätverk men såg inga mappar..
<itmannen> Fjärrstyr du servern?
<Screedo> kör den i ESXi
<itmannen> Inte för jag vet vad det är. men det blir nog bra :)
<Screedo> vmware
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Kan det vara bra att lära sig saker så här tidigt en söndag? :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag fungerar bäst på denna tid på dygnet :P
<Screedo> framåt lunch är det stopp. :)
<itmannen> Sammmaleedes
<Screedo> men disk utility varnar mig på en av mina diskar som jag har i min raid5, the partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes. This may resyult in very poor performance.... :S en seagate disk, 1 Tb
<itmannen> Dum fråga från en okunnig. Varför ska du ha raid5?
<Screedo> då kan ju en disk falla utan att det rasar.
<itmannen> Är det en form av speglade HDD?
<Screedo> det är raid1
<Screedo> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid
<itmannen> Ok
<Screedo> raid5 består av 3 eller flera diskar
<Screedo> där du har en somredundance, aka en disk kan gå sönder, du bytar ut den och återskapar raiden.
<itmannen> LÃ¥ter smidigt
<Screedo> sedan finns det raid6 också, då har du 2 diskar som kan gå sönder
<Screedo> det ordas om man ska köra raid5 eller raid6 :)
<itmannen> Jobbar du åt nasa? :)
<Screedo> men som privat person tycker jag det räcker med raid5 till mig :P har ju en separat nas som har raid1 för backup.
<Screedo> lol
<itmannen> Jag tycker också att det räcker :D
 * itmannen får mindervärdeskomplex
<Screedo> hehe
<itmannen> Nu ska jag halta ned till mitt stora serverrum :)
<lag^> jahaja, här vare livat
<Screedo> men, företag som oftast köper alla sina diskar på samma gång kan raid6 vara vettgt, sanolikheten att 2 diskar rasar är större om diskarna är lika gamla och snurrat lika många timmar då raiden arbetar som mest när du återskapar den.
<itmannen> Jisses vad du är påläst
<Screedo> säger han som leker med oracle :P
<itmannen> :). bara leker. Jag kan inget
<Screedo> lag^: god morgon
<Screedo> hehe
<lag^> morrn Screedo
<itmannen> BBL
 * Screedo har en sunfire T2000 som jag ska leka med sedan.
<lag^> :o
<Screedo> kopierar windows server 2008 R2 till en ubuntu desktop mdadm raid5 102MB/sekund, förmodar man ska vara nöjd med det.
<Screedo> nu är detta enligt windows överföring. :) ingen aning hur mycket man kan lita på den.
<itmannen> vad är det för kommando för att se vilka anslutningar som finns i en dator?
<itmannen> eth0 finns men jag vet inte vad wifi heter
<Screedo> ifconfig?
<itmannen> Ja kanske det. Ska testa
<lag^> va
<lag^> ifconfig kollar väl ändå vilket ip-nummer du har :o
<Screedo> han var väl ute efter vad hans wifi var kallad?
<Screedo> tog eth0 som hans trådbbruna
<lag^> jag är trött, jag vet inget just nu :D
<lag^> iofs, han kanske menade "trådlösa anslutningar" och inte "anslutningar" bara :D anslutningar kna ju vara precis vad som helst :P
<Screedo> jupp :P
<Screedo> annars är det väl netstat om du vill kolla vilka anslutningar du har ?
<lag^> åååh en halvtimme kvaaaaar!
<Screedo> till vad?
<lag^> tills jag får dra hem :D
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jobbar du?
<lag^> mm
<Screedo> vad jobbar du med, om jag får fråga?
<lag^> HEMLIGT! :D
<Screedo> haha
<Screedo> tid för frulle
<peppis_> Morn
<lag^> morrn här med
<Screedo> back
<lag^> snabb på frulle du Screedo
<Screedo> hade ju dukat bord :)
<lag^> jaha, nån som gör jobbet åt dig alltså?
<Screedo> jupp
<itmannen> ifconfig så klart. vad dum jag är. Mitt wifi har wlan0
<lag^> lol
<itmannen> Dags för en gedigen frukost(ett gäng mediciner) innan jag ska skjutsa lilla frun till sitt arbete.
<itmannen> Nu har jag install vnstat på servern så jag har grafisk koll på trafikmängden
<itmannen> Det jag behövde göra var att gå in i config.php och lägga dit mitt wifi
<itmannen> Och byta språk från nederländska :)
<Screedo> :)
<itmannen> Bara jag fått iväg hustrun så ska jag fixa till FTP
<itmannen> Och inte att förglömma. Install Seafile
<madbear> wzup... lag^
<fr33r1d3> Nån här som har koll på om det går att ta nån Linux-certifiering över nätet nånstans?
<ehlu> Morrn
 * itmannen äter resterna efter gårdagens hemmagjorda Thai-mat
<itmannen> Onödigt gott
<Dynamit> baa undrar hur jag ska få reda på vad för chipset buzzern/"beepern" i routern använder för chipset svårt att skicka signaler till den annars i form utav olika pip
<ehlu> Hemmapremiär idag! #Hammarby! :)
<Dynamit> luci-ssl - svn-r9811-1 - Standard OpenWrt set with HTTPS support
<Dynamit> luci-ssl - svn-r9810-1
<Dynamit> hur i kan två styckna vara installerad samtidigt
<Dynamit> vänta nu vet jag hur det är
<Dynamit> det är vilka som finns tillgängliga förlåt
<gecko> Test från mobilen
<gecko> Väntar tålmodigt på hustrun
<MarkusDBX> När kan förvänta sig att 13.04 släpps officiellt?
<einand> var det den 23 eller 29 eller nått?
<einand> vad är nytt i 13.04?
<MarkusDBX> bra fråga. Sitter och ska sätta upp en ny maskin, och känns ju så där att köra 12.10 när jag vet att 13.04 är runt hörnet
<fr33r1d3> Den ska väl släppas den 25e?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Å andra sidan så är det antagligen ingen jätteskillnad på det skick 13.04 är i nu samt det skick det kommer vara i vid release, bortsett från eventuella elakartade buggar.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Vill du ändå köra 13.04 från start kan du ju lika gärna dra in Betan nu, och är det inga för dn del kritiska buggar är det ju bara att köra på, och gradvis få uppdateringar.
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har koll på hur pass stabil betan är nu?
<Screedo> Hur är det att uppdatera från 12.04 till 13.04? är det som uppdateringar för microsoft eller linux har inte de problemen? :)
<Dynamit> blir knäpp på detta. Hur jag än gör så får jag bara building error när jag ska kompilera OpenWRT
<andol> Screedo: Från 12.04 till 13.04 så vill du uppdatera genom 12.10. Ska i normalfallet vara lugnt, men beror väl även lite på hur mycket specialare du confat upp på sagda maskin och sådär..
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> har inte confat något alls :D
<Screedo> mer än att jag bytade ut min 12.04 desktop till 12.04 server idag och fick igång raid5 med mdadm och sedan confat samba :P
<lag^> Dansa samba
<Screedo> men det borde finnas bättre sätt att se raid arrayen på än "cat /proc/mdstat" samt man vill se hur mycket som är kvar av raiden osv.
<MarkusDBX> andol: blir det bara gradvis uppdateringar efter 13.04?
<Screedo> så med andra ord ska jag köra en uppdatering till 12.10 och sedan 13.04.
<andol> Screedo: Precis
<andol> MarkusDBX: Hur menar du?
<Screedo> andol: då får jag prova det sedan då :)
<ehlu> ePax: Är du här?
<Screedo> hmm, min användare i ubuntu har försvunnit ut sudoers list... och jag har fan inte gjort något.
<Screedo> så nu har jag ingen användare med sudo rättigheter :)
<Peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Screedo> ahh, det var ju lätt fixat :P
<Peyam> Salam igen
<Screedo> Peyam: hej
<Peyam> Hej hun!
<Peyam> vet ngn vad snubben i musikhjälpen heter?
<Peyam> han som sjunger på svenska
<Peyam> lite mörk
<rabiescat99> Jag kom just att tänka på en sak, såhär och grejer.
<rabiescat99> Om de gjorde en porrfilm med Ullared-tema kunde de ju kalla den för Knullared.
<rabiescat99> ... :-)
<rabiescat99> Verkar inte ens göras några svenska p-rullar nuförtiden, dock.
<andol> rabiescat99: Tack för att du joinade kanalen bara för att dela med dig utav den insikten.
<rabiescat99> Jag tyckte att det var kul.
<ehlu> Man ska fan inte knarka om man redan är dum i huvudet :)
<ehlu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM
<rabiescat99> Förutom att Windows XP aldrig kraschade.
<rabiescat99> Men du är ju en bajskorv i skallen.
<ehlu> :O
<Screedo> Uppgraderat till 12.10 nu på min server, men nu resynkar mdadm om min raid5 och det tar evigheter :/
<Peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<David-A> nyss på tv "Älskade dator: Kärlek och makt" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:50. del 1 av 3, börjar som om det är om datorer o nätverk, sen som om det är om filosofi o ekonomi, men det är om stabilitet o kaos, o kärleksfulla maskiner. (repris från tor o för länge sen, repris tis)
<Peyam> Salaaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<Peyam> en fruga
<Peyam> är 30 W högtalare bra?
<Maxjezy> finns väl bra och dåligt inom alla wattz
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6606108/logitech-z323-2-1
<Peyam> "Oturligt nog glappade min ena högtalare men har inte orkat bytt ut den/det. 		"
<Peyam> vad betyder det?
<Peyam> glappade?
<itmannen> Finns  det ett kommando för att "skrämma"igång en fjärrdator som somnat?
<itmannen> Det inbyggda fjärrskrivbordet vill inte gå igång före det att jag kopplar upp mig med teamviwer
<Peyam> itmannen: vad betyder "glappade"
<Peyam> ?
<itmannen> Vaddå glappande?
<Peyam> Oturligt nog glappade min ena högtalare men har inte orkat bytt ut den/det. 		"
<Peyam> vad betyder glappade där
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte vad du menar
<Peyam> asså ngn har kommenterar en av grejerna jag tänkt köpa
<itmannen> Normalt sett så är det väl inte riktig kontakt om något glappar
<Peyam> och han har skrivit så här "Oturligt nog glappade min ena högtalare men har inte orkat bytt ut den/det. 		""
<Peyam> det e högtalare
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6606108/logitech-z323-2-1
<cHarNe2> jaa, att den glappar?
<itmannen> Det där är väl inget att slösa pengar på
<cHarNe2> ljudet går ibland från och till igen snabbt
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> det e vad han menar?
<Peyam> okej okej
<cHarNe2> ahh, det tror jag
<Peyam> ngn har kommit med en lösning
<Peyam> så det borde ej va ngt problem
<Peyam> annars skickar jag in den igen
<itmannen> Du ber om problem
<itmannen> Satsa på något nytt och riktigt istället
<itmannen> Det inbyggda fjärrskrivbordet i Ubuntu är fariken så mycket segare än Teamviwer
<cHarNe2> itmannen: testat nx/noMachine?
<cHarNe2> det var länge sedan jag körde det, men fan vad nice det är
<itmannen> cHarNe2< Jodå. Men det vill inte vara med och ansluta. Det lär vara något fel i config
<itmannen> Jag har kört det förr. Och det funkade klockrent och snabbt
<cHarNe2> någon som är bra på javascript? IE cachar min xml-fil och jag vettfan hur jag får fanskapet att inte göra det :S
<David-A> cHarNe2: skickar du html-headrar med info om hur länge den ska cachas? (vet inte om det spelar roll)
<cHarNe2> nae
<cHarNe2> skiter i det nu, IE-användare borde veta hur man gör.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-07
<einand> När har man någonsin ett behov av ett skicka ett e-mail som innehåller Macron. Varför är detta då igång som default i Outlook 2013?
<Barre> broken by design?
<andol> Wow
<einand> Jag funderar på varför funktionen ens finns i huvudtaget
<Barre> förmodligen för att word är default email reader i outlook och i word vill man ha macro?
<Barre> men, jag har ingen aning, är lika förvånad som du
<einand> Barre: går ju disabla separat mellan outlook och word
<einand> så känns bara slarvigt isf
<andol> Tvivlar på att någon här inne kommer att känna något jättestark för att försvara Outlook :)
<andol> Eller ja, har iofs förtsått att Outlook och Exchange fixar kalenderhantering rätt bra.
<einand> Jag är inte ute efter att försvara, eller klandra. bara förstå
<christoffer> andol, problemet med kalendern är när en chef skickar ut inbjudan till möte med alla anställda. Alla anställda ska helt enkelt godkänna inbjudan men råkar svara och skickar en ytterligare inbjudan till ALLA andra. Kan plinga till rätt ordentligt i inkorgen sådana dagar har jag hört.
<Barre> einand: jo, men vi pratade ju default, eller?
<Barre> tycker i.o.f.s. att outlook är en av de bättre MS-produkterna när det kommer till produktivitet. Mycket effektivt att jobba i (även om det finns er att önska)
<chees> halloj
<einand> Barre: ja, default
<einand> Barre: iaf i office 356
<chees> finns de nån som har koll hur man kan ändra eller converera pdf i linux :P?
<einand> christoffer: probemet med det, är att de anställda använder outlook fel då ;)
<christoffer> einand, mjo ;)
<chees> nån som har koll på hur man kan ändra pdf :P
<Barre> chees: här är en lista på lite pdf-verktyg som fungerar i ubuntu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<Barre> va feckers menar de med, Cassette Exchange Time: Between 400 exchanges per hour
<Barre> är det något jag missuppfattar eller har de glömt att ange ett värde?
<einand> Barre: så, mellan okänt och 400 gånger per timme ;)
<chees> tack berras
<chees> får la se ;P
<chees> för bannade scanner som gr de i pdf ocr
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.555600/goteborgare-nekas-bidrag-for-virusskydd
<einand> realubot: du kan tydligen söka bidrag för antivirus program hos socialen ;)
<Barre> einand: nått sånt ja... konstigt
<Barre> AlexBones: tjenis, du sa igår att du trodde jag var säljare, kan du utveckla det lite. Förstod inte riktigt vad det hade med diskussionen att göra men blev lite nyfiken eftersom jag inte uppfattade om det var till en nackdel, fördel eller bara en allmän observation taget från luften
<andol> Barre: Trodde PowerPointriddare var din formella titel? :)
<Barre> andol: =) jag har inget emot att kallas säljare, tekniker, powerpoint-tekniker eller vad tusan som helst. Det jag däremot inte uppskattar är att bli kallad för skälsord. Så att kalla mig för säljare, tekniker, powerpoint-tekniker eller vad tusan som helst i andemening att vara elak eller ett försök att göra mig upprör.. ja lyckas ganska bra med det, för att jag blir upprörd av att anonyma fegisar på nätet tar sig rätten att bete ...
<Barre> ... sig hur som helst. fegt helt enkelt därför undrade jag var andemeningen var.
<maxjezy> Barre du är ju lika anonym som alla andra
<maxjezy> är du fegis?
<Barre> jag brukar inte trolla eller föröska få folk att må dåligt, sen är jag inte så anonym som det första intrycket kanske ger
<maxjezy> Barre: hur knäcker man din anonymitet då?
<Barre> maxjezy: sen var det inte det anonyma som jag tycker är fegt, utan att man "vågar" bete sig hur som helst bara för att man är anonym, alltså på ett sätt som man inte skulle gjort i annat fall..
<maxjezy> det där är fördomsfullt tänk
<Barre> maxjezy: brukar länka både till min "blogg", G+ och twitter där jag skriver exakt vem jag är.
<Barre> maxjezy: vad är fördumsfullt?
<maxjezy> att påstå att någon beter sig som den inte skulle gjort om den inte nickade ett nickname.
<Barre> det finns många studier som pekar på just det, att folk i allmänhet beter sig på ett helt annorlunda sätt om de tror att de inte blir "upptäckta"
<maxjezy> ja fast dessa studier kan du inte applicera på random internetuser.
<maxjezy> det är fördomsfullt.
<maxjezy> att påstå att någon är feg och troll är kränkande
<Barre> du lägger ord i mun på mig maxjezy
<Barre> var hag jag påstått det?
<Barre> och framförallt vem har jag pekat ut som troll?
<maxjezy> du skriver att maxjezy: sen var det inte det anonyma som jag tycker är fegt, utan att man "vågar" bete sig hur som helst bara för att man är anonym, alltså på ett sätt som man inte skulle gjort i annat fall..
<maxjezy> trolla, anonymt.
<maxjezy> tycker du ska vara lite nedtonad med den retoriken bara.
<maxjezy> Barre: sedan att du ibland länkar personlig info gör dig inte inte anonym för alla.
<Barre> det var en allmänt påstående. jag påstår inte i den meningen att alla som är anonyma är fegisar. Svårt att se en spetsad retorik i det.
<Coffe> catfight *hämtar popcorn*
<Barre> men maxjezy, jag har inget problem med att folk vill vara anonyma, snarare tvärt om..
<maxjezy> bra, jag vill bara säga att man inte alltid är större i käften bara för man är anonym och sitter bakom en skärm.
<Coffe> mer ofta är det nog så än tvärrt om
<Barre> maxjezy: det är exakt det jag min uppfattning jag har också!  Läs det jag menar, inte det jag skriver ;)
<Barre> oj, vilken dålig svenska det där blev
<einand> Barre: bry dig inte om AlexBones hans jobb är att komma in här och trolla folk
<maxjezy> jag tror folk skulle tycka det var obehagligare om folk inte var anonyma med sitt trollande.
<maxjezy> det skulle uppfattas som ett större hot tror jag.
<einand> Vet jag förstås inte, är de inte anonym så vet man vem avsändaren är
<einand> och kan lättare verja sig
<einand> en annonym person kan vara din bästa kompis som har fått nått psykbryt
<AlexBones> Barre: Det var en referens till din beskrivning av "molnet".
<AlexBones> Ang. er diskussion kan jag säga att jag inte är anonym för att luras, utan för att min identitet helt enkelt inte är relevant på något sätt och ingen ska få det så lätt att förfölja någon. Bara för att man inte vill bli övervakad betyder det inte att det är en katastrof om någon listar ut vem man är.
<AlexBones> Men ja, det vore ju läbbigt att inse att någon man snackat med är någon man känner eller så.
<Coffe> jag tycker känslan är bra att jag snackar med de jag känner.
<AlexBones> Sedan har vi förstås det ständiga problemet med folk som sparar loggar och kan publicera dem så de blir sökbara på nätet. Av den anledningen kan man inte ha många diskussioner om man använder sitt riktiga namn.
<maxjezy> AlexBones: förstår dig där, din identitet är faktiskt inte relevant.
<maxjezy> dina åsikter blir inte mindre relevanta för att man får ett fult nylle till det.
<maxjezy> eller mer.
<maxjezy> mer eller mindre.
<einand> AlexBones: denna kanalen sparar loggar automatiskt, och lägger ut på nätet
<Barre> AlexBones: det är inte min beskrivning/definition. Det är relativt vedertagen definition som grundar sig på en föenklad bild av NIST definition, framtagen av 505 group.
<AlexBones> Det är inte bra. :/
<AlexBones> Barre: Ah.
<AlexBones> einand: Den borde inte göra sådant.
<AlexBones> Eller i alla fall bara ha "senaste dygnet" eller något.
<einand> AlexBones: det är en offentlig kanal, så varför inte?
<AlexBones> Borde inte vara offentlig...
<AlexBones> Om jag går utomhus och petar i näsan vill jag inte bli filmad av en kamero o.s.v.
<maxjezy> einand, offentliga platser loggas ju inte.
<maxjezy> det finns ingen anledning till att kanalen loggas.
<maxjezy> ingen som är vettig iaf.
<Barre> maxjezy: fast det är svårare att ta en åsikt på lika stort allvar (märk att jag skriver svårare, inte omöjligt) när den är anonym eftersom det är mycket svårare (åter igen, svårare och inte omöjligt) att få en klar blid av vilka insikter som grundat denna åsikt.
 * Barre lägger till: enligt mig
<einand> AlexBones: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/07/%23ubuntu-se.html
<maxjezy> Barre: ja det kan vara så enligt dig Barre :)
<Barre> hahah...
<maxjezy> jag är inte anonym om någon vill skänka mig pengar
<maxjezy> det är allt jag har att säga om den saken
<Barre> hahahahah...
<einand> Jag har olika nivåer
<einand> Jag tror att bästat sättet är att gömma sig i öppenheten
<Barre> det finsn 2:- med ditt namn på här maxjezy, up for grabs.. ;)
<maxjezy> Barre du kan få mitt förnamn för det
<Barre> 5:- då?   allt har ett pris :P
<einand> Jag lägger till 5kr med, för efternamnet
<maxjezy> jag kan ge er informationen att mitt namn bärs av 228 män i sverige
<maxjezy> och inga kvinnor
<Barre> Maj-björn?
<maxjezy> Nej, Nikodemus
<einand> Mitt namn bärs av 1 man, och 1 kvinna i sverige. Gissa vem jag är ;)
<maxjezy> ein anderson!
<maxjezy> einand har du träffat kvinnan?
<einand> maxjezy: nästan rätt,
<maxjezy> +s
<einand> Nä, faktiskt inte
<einand> Näääääää
<einand> WTF
<einand> Förnamn
<einand> Det finns 2 kvinnor som har förnamnet Ein. Av dessa har 1 namnet Ein som tilltalsnamn.
<einand> dom har blivit TVÅ nu
<einand> mitt namn ökar i popularitet bland kvinnorna
<maxjezy> einand det är inte du som är ein andersson på facebook då?
<einand> maxjezy: jo
<maxjezy> med en icke rökning cigg  som bild.
<einand> http://fb.com/einand
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<maxjezy> einand är det din rullvagn med varor i?
<einand> maxjezy: JApp
<maxjezy> fan va najsig.
<einand> maxjezy: självskanning, bara gå in och packa direkt i gen
<einand> och sedan lyfta ur när man kommer hem
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> ägg går åt ser jag
<einand> maxjezy: är inte så mycket som en kan tro, är 2st/dag
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.555630/nummerupplysning-forbjuds-ge-svar-pa-allt
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.554776/nu-ska-personalen-upp-i-molnet
<einand> maxjezy: endel bilder är ändå rätt sköna där eller hur ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> http://barre.bloggsite.se/
<maxjezy> tror ja hitta barres blogg :)
<Barre> hahahahahahahhahaha
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<Barre> maxjezy: inte riktigt, här är jag http://gargamel.nu
<maxjezy> "Är det så här när man är kär när man är liten?
<maxjezy> Jag ska snart flytta ihop med världens underbaraste tjej! Fattar ni det eller? Det känns underbart kittlande härligt och jag lääängtar efter att få vakna upp brevid henne varje dag!
<maxjezy> "
<maxjezy> haha, så sött av barre att skriva så!
<andol> Jo, men http://barre.bloggsite.se/ är ju från 2006, så uppenbarligen en tidigare blogg :)
<bamsefar> Det ingen vet är att "tjejen" är ett hitachi-SAN.
<maxjezy> Barre: ah va gammal du är!
<maxjezy> men du ser ung ut
<einand> jag?
<ePax> En "trådlös" fråga. Testar 2 wifi routrar med samma namn och lösen. Samtliga nätverksprylar mobil, dator, padda osv är inste så smarta att switcha till den med bäst täckning förräns man tappar ena signalen helt. Hur löser man det med någon slags cisco switch att alltid va uppkopplad mod den med bäst täckning.
<einand> ePax: med en extender
<einand> så du alltid sitter på samma trådlösa nät
<ePax> einand, extender är väl som en access punkt.
<einand> nej
<ePax> iofs båda routrar beter sig som access punkter. Utan dhcp eller någonting annat.
<einand> extender så sitter du på samma nät hela tiden, med två accesspunkter så sitter du på två olika nät
<einand> Barre: gillar din slogan
<ePax> einand, ok
<ePax> Då kan man skippa ena access punkten helt och hållet. Men är extender som ex "repeaters"? Eller bokstavligt talat extenders :D
<einand> tror det är samma grej
<ePax> oki
<maxjezy> einand du är ganska bra fotograf
<einand> maxjezy: när jag vill, så är jag
<einand> annars suger jag
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barr%C3%A9ackord
<einand> http://www.slangopedia.se/ordlista/?ord=barre
<einand> -Kan du några trick?
<einand> -NÃ¥got kan jag nog...
<einand> -Kan du kasta en barre ?
<einand> Barre: ser att du gillar hålla dig i trim ;)
<einand> http://www.barrefitness.com/
<bamsefar> Är det mobba barre-dagen idag eller?
<maxjezy> det är inte fettisdagen så vi kan nog klämma in mobba barre-dagen idag.
<einand> oj, förlåt var inte alls meningen att det skulle uppfattas som mobbing. Var mera tänkt som förväxlings ironi
<bamsefar> einand: Jag tror inte barre tar det så hårt. ;)
<einand> hoppas inte det när han är så vältränad med ett helt eget gym som han kan skicka efter mig ;)
<bamsefar> Det är han, biffig som fan!
<einand> Någon som vet om det finns en databas där man kan söka på döda personer, eller folk som inte längre är skrivna i sverige?
<maxjezy> einand du har testat google?
<einand> ja
<andol> Utifall att någon känner sig osäker: http://amirunningxp.com/
<Coffe> einand dödsboken har data om döda .. men tror de är 10års prespektions tid på det så det är 10 år gammal data .. har jag för mig
<Coffe> anv ofta av släktforskare..
<Barre> einand: hahaha... barre fitness ftw!
<huttan> Morgon
<maxjezy> tjena!
<maxjezy> jo, tjena!
<einand> Coffe: dödsboken ges ut varje år
<maxjezy> einand, jag tror Coffe menar att man måste vara död minst 10 år för att få vara med i dödsboken.
<maxjezy> för att undvika missförstånd så ska man vara död, ruttnad och bortglömd.
<maxjezy> men det är bara vad jag tror, kan inte backa upp detta med fakta.
<maxjezy> i'm a belieber.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWllENtlBbs
<einand> maxjezy: nja, den cd skivan man köper så är det fjolårets dödsfall
<maxjezy> aha
<einand> den som kom ut 2010 innehöll alla som var begravda från 1026 - 2009
<maxjezy> den cd skivan borde tele2 skaffa
<einand> ok?
<maxjezy> de skickade fakturor till min döda far i typ 5-6 år efter döden.
<einand> Sveriges dödbok 6 kommer att innehålla uppgifter om döda i Sverige för åren 1901–2013.
<einand> Dvd:n kommer att släppas under augusti 2014, lagom till Släktforskardagarna i Karlstad.
<maxjezy> står det vad man dog av
<maxjezy> eller bara att man är död
<Coffe> einand så kanske det är , maxjezy precis det finns någon intregretets lag.
<einand> maxjezy: bara att man är död, vilka som är ens efterlevande och vilken kyrka, och gravplats
<einand> http://www.genealogi.se/namn-at-de-doda
<ePax> Hur felsöker man dmesg vid read only system. Vad ska man leta efter :D
<huttan> ePax: om read only är problemet så kan du remounta som rw (antar att du bootade i felsäkert)
<ePax> Det är en VPS. Och med jämna mellanrum så låser sig systemet till ro.
<ePax> Utan att jag direkt gör någonting.
<andol> ePax: Låter som något du vill pinga support@ gällande, då det låter som om antingen den underliggande disken eller vm-lagret gör något osnällt mot din vps.
<willvarfar> if anyone is a dev, and is interested in cpus etc, and is near Växjö, this may be of interest: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.arch/tXzvoI9t7To
<ePax> andol, "gör någonting osnällt"? :) Håller på och skriver mejl till supporten med senaste dmesg.
<andol> ePax: Japp, fackterm :)
<ePax> hehe
<einand> Verkligen älskar när någon ger en specifikation, och det känns som man fått en skål spagetti uthällt på bordet
<AlexBones> Kan ni inte sluta logga kanalen offentligt?
<einand> AlexBones: varför då?
<einand> Ibland blir man rädd för hur svenskar, eller icke svenskar beter sig http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/kulturdebatt/forst-krankt-vinner/
<AlexBones> einand: För att det gör mig nervös och obekväm.
<AlexBones> Samt alla andra, antagligen.
<einand> AlexBones: du använder ju fejknanamn, byter i mellanåt
<einand> så vad är problemet?
<AlexBones> Vad är själva anledningen till att logga?
<AlexBones> Annars finns en chans i alla fall att ingen loggar.
<andol> AlexBones: Med tanke på hur länge sedan det var någon som klagade på loggningen så är jag rätt säker på att inte "alla andra" känner sig obekväma med loggning. Men visst, säkert möjligt att det är någon ytterligare person som ogillar den.
<AlexBones> andol: Antagligen antar alla att det inte sker.
<AlexBones> De vet inte om det, helt enkelt.
<AlexBones> Fattar verkligen inte varför man kommer på tanken att göra något sådant.
<AlexBones> Det som tjattras i chatten borde stanna i chatten.
<andol> AlexBones: 1) Därför att man kan, 2) Därför att det kan vara praktiskt att kunna kolla upp länkar och dylikt man har ett minne utav att postades häromdagen, etc
<AlexBones> Okej, men kanske håll kvar i en vecka och sedan trimma bort?
<andol> Tja, för mig kvittar det, då jag ändå håller mina egna loggar.
<AlexBones> Sluta logga -- börja progga.
<Philip5> nu börjar kvällens hockeyfest så det blir varken loggande eller proggande
<Sp00kan> Skulle behöva lite tips/ideer, jag har en vettig maskin som står och tuggar som en Minecraft server för tillfället, men skulle vara kul att ha den till något mer. Och min lina är 100/100 mbit. Tips/ideer någon? :P
<AlexBones> Sp00kan: Tor-nod.
<AlexBones> Inte exit-nod alltså.
<AlexBones> Utan intern.
<AlexBones> 100% säkert.
<Sp00kan> AlexBones: Nä, jag vill inte bistå pedofiler och dyl med bandbredd.
<AlexBones> Eh... va?
<AlexBones> Står du med kontroller på alla motorvägar så att inga du inte gillar kör bil där också?
<AlexBones> Riktigt sjukt tänkt.
<Spookan> AlexBones: Nä jag äger tyvärr inga motorvägar.
<zifilion_> God kväller! :)
<Spookan> zifilion_: God afton!
<zifilion_> Hur står det till?:)
<zifilion_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=58822
<Spookan> zifilion_: Inget för mig tyvärr, då jag är en Mac OS nisse. :P
<AirBox> Jag tror tyvärr det är som du skriver, Zifilion, att det finns en massa sådana redan.
<AirBox> Ska man återuppfinna hjulet så måste det vara något väldigt speciellt
<Barre> varför händer det inget när jag försöker skapa en HMAC-MD5 nyckel till min bind9? dnssec-keygen -a HMAC-MD5 -b 512 -n USER name.domain.tld
<Philip5> Barre: säg det. för mig skapas det nycklar
<Barre> Philip5: mycket konstigt :(  det händer inte ett skit här...
<Philip5> tog kanske 15 sek eller så
 * Barre gör i.of.s. debian och inte *buntu
<Philip5> borde ju inte göra någon skillnad om du inte har någon bugg
<Barre> jag kör igång en med time och låter det stå.
<Philip5> Barre: Version: 9.9.3-rpz2+rl.13214.22-P2-Ubuntu-1:9.9.3.dfsg.P2-4ubuntu1.1
<Philip5> om det har någon betydelse
<Philip5> av dnssec-keygen
<Philip5> kort och fint versionsnummer
<Barre> Philip5: kör 9.8.4 här
<Philip5> borde inte vara någon parameterändring där som är boven
<Barre> testade på min kubuntu och där fungerade det.. nu är ju den en fysisk maskin och de andra virtuella, kanske har med det att göra? att det tar en betydande längre tid.. jag skjuter från höften
<Barre> ähh.. jag genererar nycklarna på min stationära dator och flyttar dem helt enkelt.. problem solved, tack för hjälpen Philip5
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> kanske är någon /dev/random som spökar på virtuell?
<Barre> kan nog vara så enkelt..
<Philip5> Barre: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.protocols.dns.bind/LmJHfHraJbU
<Philip5> verkar så
<Philip5> lite trix för att komma runt det
<Barre> Philip5: kalas, då vet jag. Men jag genererar nyckeln på min stationära istället för att trixa
<Barre> !kaka | Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> :P
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-08
<andol> Ahh, precis vad man som Sysadmin vill börja dagen med - http://heartbleed.com/
<andol> (OpenSSL bug, läckage utav private nyckel, etc)
<Barre> andol: du som är påläst, jag har läst igenom detta ett par gånger nu på morgonen. Vad krävs av mig som user (annat än se till att sidorna jag besöker är patchade och sen byter jag lösenord).
<Barre> andol: samt, behöver jag skapa ett nytt certifikat till mina web/mail-tjänster eller är det inte certificatets privata nyckal som kan läsas utan ssl/tls-sessionens?
<Barre> andol: tack på förhand för visat intresse ;)
<andol> Nu har jag förvisso mest skummat själv än så länge, men vad jag har förstått det som så är det den faktiska privata nyckeln som är potentiellt körd, så jo allt ska även dessa roteras.
<andol> ...vilket därmed även är något man då även vill försöka göra någon kontroll att de webbtjänster man använder har gjort innan man byter lösenord där.
<andol> Sen verkar det även som om den openssl man kör på klientsidan spelar roll, i de fall då den är inblandad.
<Barre> andol: https://github.com/FiloSottile/Heartbleed  <- testkod
<Coffe> VAd anser ni om openssl buggen ?
<Barre> läskigt, mycket läskigt :S
<andol> Framförallt är det ju läskigt med risken kring tidigare läckta nycklar, etc.
<Coffe> ja känns nytt för oss som inte kör ios .
<Coffe> men försöker få ett helhetsgrepp om hur stort det är .
<Barre> min mailserver är inte påverkat, nu är jag glad att jag inte orkat uppgradera från debian 6 :)
<Coffe> lol.. fanns updpateringar till min dator ssl bilblotek
<andol> Barre: Jo, idag är första gången jag är tacksam för att vi fortfarande har såpass mycket Squeeze körandes på jobbet.
<Barre> mm
<andol> Barre: Såg förresten något i backloggen om att du höll på att skapa en TSIG-nyckel? :)
<Coffe> någon här som någon dag har tid lust förklara hur man köper sig en egen /48 range och vad det innebär ?
<andol> Barre: Ska till att börja köra egen authorativ DNS?
<Barre> andol: mmm
<andol> Coffe: Gissar att du pratar antingen med din nätleverantör eller RIPE, beroende på hur egen /48 du vill ha.
<andol> Coffe: Har ni möjlighet att announca den själva förresten?
<andol> Barre: Bara att hojta till ifall du behöver an extra sekundär eller två.
<Barre> jag upptäckte precis att apache måste startas om efter att openssl uppgraderats. min sida var vurnable tills jag startade om skiten (alltså bara apache)
<Coffe> andol:  inte vad jag vet än. :)
<Barre> andol: jag missuppfattade dig. Nej, jag skall inte köra en authorativ (publik), utan interna dns-er
<andol> Coffe: I sådant fall gissar jag att det är er nätleverantör ni vill ta första snacket med.
<Coffe> andol jag vill ha en egen .. inget med jobbet att göra
<andol> Barre: Inte för inte att åtminstone Ubuntu advisories relaterade till *ssl rekommenderar en omstart utav datorn, för att man ska vara på den säkra sidan att man fått bukt med att processer som laddat en tidigare version utav biblioteket.
<Barre> andol: ahh.. har inte läst deras advisories...
 * Barre startar om webservern =)
<Coffe> Barre: patchat
<andol> Barre: Läste du Debians advisories då? :)
<andol> "...and restart applications as soon as possible."
<Barre> andol: har inte hunnit dit än ;)
<Barre> men man tycker att de borde sätta /var/run/reboot-required för att vara på den säkra sidan
<Barre> s/man/jag/
<Barre> även fast det inte krävs en omstart av systemet utan bara av applikationerna. Jag menar, det är en rätt så allvarlig bug
<christoffer> Barre, problemet är väl om omstart sker innan nyckeln har generarats om ...då gör det ingen nytta.
<andol> christoffer: Jorå, visst kör det nytta, men bara halva nyttan.
<christoffer> jo iof
<andol> christoffer: Jag menar, det är ju inte givet att ens nyckel har läckt ännu, särskilt inte ifall man är liten och obetydlig.
<christoffer> sant
<Barre> christoffer: jo, så länge man inte startar om så är man ju oskyddad för eventuella attacker.
<andol> Nej, nu är det dags att bege sig till jobbet, och ta tjurens brustna hjärta vid hornen.
<Barre> andol: jag gillar inte att du kallar mig för liten och obetydlig ;)
<christoffer> hehe
<Barre> jag menar, eventuellt nya attacker
<christoffer> shit pommes frittes...riktigt seg morgon idag ...var så mycket intressant att läsa på internet efter denna natt =)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<christoffer> hallå HeMan
<christoffer> Förresten, någon här inne som kör svorak, dvorak eller liknande icke-qwerty?
<andol> Barre: Jo, insåg den bonustolkningen precis efter att jag tryckt på enter :P
<christoffer> Ja, det var det där med omstart.
<einand> Någon som har tips om en färdig sådan "Social tips grej" färdig bar för facebook, g+ m.m.
<andol> Sedärja, fick just följande mailsvar "We offer free ssl reissue."
<andol> Hade iofs varit illa annars, men ändå.
<christoffer> alltid trevligt när leverantörer agerar proaktivt
<Barre> andol: det tolkar jag alltså till att man måste (allternativt bör?) skapa nya SSL/TLS nycklar
<andol> Barre: Onödigt att inte göra det, även om jag rent privat nog tänker vänta tills ikväll, även ifall det inte varit för den lilla detaljen med arbetstid :) Kan ju vara något man vill tänka på man ännu inte hunnit snappa upp.
<andyland> Haben Sie aufgerüstet die openssl?
<andyland> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/critical-crypto-bug-in-openssl-opens-two-thirds-of-the-web-to-eavesdropping/
<andol> andyland: Vad ser det ut som om vi har pratt om den senaste timmen? :-)
<andol> Men jo, usch och fy.
<andyland> andol: min znc historik är lite sämst.
<Barre> andol: jag drog ett mail till min CA och frågade hur de ser på saken, om inte för att höra hur ett riktigt proffs resonerar  (och där kastar jag pajen tillbaka)
<Barre> ;P
<Barre> andol: oh.. btw, jag antog att du var för en nördgrillning  i slutet av maj / början av juni?
<andol> Barre: Jupp, jupp
<Coffe> ska de grillas en nerd ?
<Coffe> jag är på
<Coffe> om man får .. hmmpf
<Barre> Coffe: du är väl självskriven, likaså HeMan, bamsefar med bättre hälft, delhage är åsså välkommen
<AlexBones> Som vanligt är det lögn att försöka få vettiga svar.
<AlexBones> 1. Vad exakt kan de göra med detta nya säkerhetshål? 2. Hur vet man om man är infekterad?
<AlexBones> 3. Vad kan man göra åt saken?
<delhage> Barre: wat?
<AlexBones> 4. Hur kan detta överhuvudtaget uppstå?
<Coffe> 1, dom kan ta din nycklar till ssl
<Coffe> 4, Doh
<Coffe> 3, uppgradera så fort uppgradering finns ute
<Barre> AlexBones: 1) läsa minnet (64KB itaget) på servrar som kör en berörd openssl version och få fram exempelvis lösenord/användarnamn samt eventuellt annan information
<Coffe> Denna är i samma klass som apples ssl problem
<Barre> AlexBones: 2 Det finns olika program på nätet, exempelvis heartbleeder som kan se om du är påverkad eller inte
<Coffe> Barre:  har ud url till den ?
<Barre> AlexBones: 3 Uppgradera (som coffe skrev)
<bamsefar> *patcha* *patcha* *patcha*
<Barre> AlexBones: det är människor som programmerar och fel görs. Håller med om att det är väldigt dumt att just detta uppstod,
<AlexBones> Så vem som helst kan i nuläget bara ta vilken server som helst som jag kör och bara börja läsa RAM-minnet?
<Barre> AlexBones: nej
<AlexBones> (Eftersom jag troligen kör OpenSSL.)
<AlexBones> Lustigt... för en kort tid sedan tänkte jag mycket på att krypteringsnyckeln finns i RAM-minnet och hur en attackerade enkelt skulle kunna få fatt i den med fysisk tillgång.
<AlexBones> Men nu behöver de inte ens fysisk tillgång...
<AlexBones> Barre: Hmm...
<AlexBones> *attackerande
<Barre> AlexBones: om du kör en appliakation som du exponerar på internet via ssl/tls med en berörd openssl så kan de eventuellt göra det. utan fysisk tillgång ja. Men inte som "user".. MEN om du ansluter dig till en webtjänst som har hålet så kan de se din data ja..
<Barre> Coffe: https://github.com/titanous/heartbleeder
<AlexBones> Det enda jag inte fattade där var det sista: "MEN om du ansluter dig till en webtjänst som har hålet så kan de se din data ja.."
<Barre> ok
<Meerkat> dumma säkerhetshål. Nu byter jag till 10.04.
<AlexBones> Jag inser att det inte är ett enda företag eller ett enda OS, men ändå... man spottar ur sig en sådan här nyhet och nu är man helt hjälplös som en kattunge på rygg.
<AlexBones> Vilken minut som helst kan det komma något äckel och börja läsa privat data.
<AlexBones> Tills en patch kommer.
<Barre> en patch är redan släppt
<AlexBones> Är det?
<Barre> ja
<Meerkat> japp.
<AlexBones> :S
<AlexBones> "No updates needed to update system to 9.2-RELEASE-p3."
<AlexBones> Antar att FreeBSD-projektet inte vaknat.
<AlexBones> Sedan kan man ju undra vilka misstag som inträffar när stressade personer ska släppa patchar och så.
<Barre> du är ju en värre kverulant än jag..
<Barre> andol: fick svar från RapidSSL: Regarding to this bug, you will need to update your OPENSSL to lastest version then reissue the certificate.
<Barre> :/
<AlexBones> Jävla datorer och dess användare som alltid ska skapa en massa säkerhetshål. Jag anser att säkerhetshål inte ska få existera.
<AlexBones> Känns märkligt att de kan uppstå om man verkligen gått igenom koden sakta och metodiskt.
<AlexBones> Och inte lägger in ny kod som inte är ordentligt kollad.
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Du tror att det är så lätt?
<AlexBones> Nej, jag vet t.o.m. själv att det inte är det. Men ändå.
<AlexBones> Speciellt kritisk programvara.
<AlexBones> Okej om en WordPress-blogg som är 3 år gammal sedan senaste patchen och har 45 moduler installerade äventyras.
<AlexBones> Men grundläggande kärnmjukvara som används i otroligt fientlig miljö (Internet)...
<Barre> man kan ju fundera lite över hur bra unittests de har (uppenbarligen inte tillräckligt bra) samt att en så viktig komponent i internets infrastruktur inte använder sig av externa säkerhetskontroller innan det släpps nya versioner. IANA borde pröjsa för det ;)
<AlexBones> Det jobbigaste är ju att man "inte har gjort något fel" och ändå är i riskzonen.
<AlexBones> Alltså, det är inte mitt fel om jag just nu får en server äventyrad.
<AlexBones> Felet är väl i så fall att lita på att något ska fungera som det är tänkt överhuvudtaget.
<Barre> jo.. det är det. Du exponerade din server mot internet
<Meerkat> utnyttjade säkerhetshål som inte lämnar spår efter sig gör mig nervös. Vem kan man lita på nu?
<Barre> Meerkat: tomas dileva?
<AlexBones> Ja, jag skulle mycket hellre se en skärm där det står "pwn3d by cOOl_dUde_13" än att det "kanske" försvunnit privat data som någon sitter och trycker på.
<Meerkat> Det enda positiva är väl att PGP-nycklar fortfarande är säkre i de flesta fall.
<Barre> vad vi vet ja =)
<Meerkat> åååh. Sluta! :(
<AlexBones> Istället för att de ska ändra på allt hela jävla tiden kunde de kanske hammra och putsa på den grundläggande tekniken tills den är supersäker och vacker i sin elegans.
<AlexBones> Men nej, nej. Det ska hållas på med en massa skumt och flummigt som "social API" och keyloggers och reklambokmärken i Firefox och sådant.
<arcsky> grabbar hur upgraderar jag openssl?
<arcsky> update and upgrade av openssl blir gamla 1.01 är ju sårbar
<andol> arcsky: Njae, det beror ju på exact vilken version utav 1.0.1 du hamnar på. Notera även att Ubuntu (precis som de flesta andra distar) specifick backportar säkerhetsfixar, så du kan heller inte jämföra versionnummer direkt mot upstream.
<andol> arcsky: Se http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ för de versioner som gäller för Ubuntu.
<arcsky> Version: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<arcsky> verkar inte behöva updatera
<arcsky> Ah thx
<einand> tack gud, för att du gett mig en slackware maskin som inte patchas sedan 2009, och ger oss alla dessa allvarliga säkerhetshål
<Meerkat> webhallen är fortfarande sårbar! :(
<AlexBones> Varje gång jag ser namnet bamsefar tänker jag på den här seriefiguren: http://i.imgur.com/taA0FjQ.jpg
<andol> HeMan, bamsefar, Barre, etc: På tal om att idag är idag, noterat att puppet agent inte uppdaterar CRL från master? https://tickets.puppetlabs.com/browse/PUP-2103
<andol> Dubbelkollade själv, och hittar lokala crl-filer som är flera år gamla, trots att jag vet att mastern crl regelbundet uppdateras i samband med ominstallerade noder, etc.
<Barre> andol: har jag helt missat..
<arcsky> Meerkat: hur ser man det ?
<Meerkat> arcsky, openssl s_client -connect google.com:443 -tlsextdebug 2>&1|grep 'server extension "heartbeat" (id=15)' || echo "server is safe =)"
<andol> arcsky: http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/, http://s3.jspenguin.org/ssltest.py, eller dylikt testverktyg.
<Meerkat> byt ut google.com mot vad du vill testa.
<andol> Meerkat: Säker på att den där onelinerna täcker alla specialfall?
<Meerkat> absolut inte.
<andol> Meerkat: Eller ja, ifall du inte har någon heartbeat är du förstås säker, men missar den inte fall där du kör med en patchad/säker heratbeat?
<arcsky> All good, webhallen.se:443 seems not affected
<Meerkat> arcsky, då vad det fixat! :D
<andol> Barre: Tja, fördelen med att idag är idag är ju om inte annat att man tvingas sätta sig in i saker man redan borde ha koll på :)
<AlexBones> Det är ju ganska otroligt egentligen hur det kan finnas någon människa på jorden som BLIXTSNABBT slängt upp en sajt för att testa detta.
<AlexBones> Att det finns folk som har sådan energi.
<AlexBones> Och all den rätta kunskapen dessutom.
<Barre> andol: det utmanade och jobbiga är ju att i mitt fall är det du som har satt dig in i saker som jag borde ha koll på :)
<andol> Barre: Det är därför du tvingas umgås med kund, medan jag slipper? :)
<andol> HeMan: ^^ Gissar dock att det blir svårt att vara konsult utan att ha med kund att göra? :)
<AlexBones> Varför säger du och andra "kund" istället för "kunder"?
<AlexBones> Det är väl inte bara en enda kund?
<bamsefar> andol: :D
<einand> för det är en kund, åt gången. Sällan man pillar på flera kunder samtidigt
<einand> binero tar 12kr 1år för domännamn nu
<AlexBones> bamsefar: Kommer ditt smeknamn från 91:an?
<huttan> Morgon
<einand> Någon här med android. Kan man ställa in per applikation, om vilket nät det får använda gsm,3g,4g eller wifi?
<maxjezy> einand http://www.onavo.com/
<einand> maxjezy: vad är det?
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Oklart, jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg.
<maxjezy> einand, en app som tillåter dig att ställa in vilket nät appen ska gå på
<maxjezy> andra appar
<einand> ok, tänkte som default
<einand> varför vill jag ha en sådan  app till ios, när det ingår
<maxjezy> varför de gör till ios vet jag inte
<maxjezy>  valfriheten att välja själv kanske
<maxjezy> .
<einand> kanske
<Coffe> einand ja dee kan du .. ialf mellan 4g 3g eller uts eller vad det heter
<Barre> någon som vet om en static host med ddns-hostname uppsatt uppdaterar dns och leasdb när hosten efterfrågar adressen eller om det är när man startar dhcpd (isc-dhcp-server är det jag kör)
<einand> om man köper en bredbandsanslutning, och ett modem i samma "paket" men betalar (äger) modemet själv, och internet linan aldrig fungerat då borde en väl ha rätt att kräva att leverantören även köper tillbaka modemet?
<Barre> ja det tycker jag (men jag ingen expert på ämnet), du köpte ju det som paket. Vänder man på det så torde ju du sluppit betala månadsavfigten på brednandet om modemet inte fungerade tills de fixat problemet. OM jag fick bestämma så hade du fått retunera hela lösningen då det inte fungerat.
<einand> dom har bjudit på 1 månads avgift än så länge. Men det hjälper ju inte, jag har köpt utrustning för 1500kr
<einand> men fungerar fortfarande inte, så nu vill jag avsluta avtalet
<einand> och få tillbaka 1500kr samt 345kr i avgift jag betalat
<AlexBones> Undrar hur långt deras beräknade "minimumpris" för en kund måste vara för att det ska vara motiverat att ha kvar denne.
<AlexBones> Tänk om man ringer och "säger upp", nappar på erbjudandet om sänkt månadsavgift, och sedan upprepar detta.
<AlexBones> Undrar hur lågt de går.
<Barre> einand: enligt distansköpslagen så har du rätt att inom 14 dagar ångra ditt köp (utan anledning). OM de inte har givit dig korrekt och beständig information om ångerrätten (brev, eport) så har du gäller ångerrätten (för distansköpslagen) i ett helt år. kanske kan tillämpa den?
<einand> Barre: jasså, tufft
<Meerkat> einand, hur länge sen skrev du avtal?
<einand> Meerkat: 5 mars, så ca 1 månad sedan
<einand> på samma tid har jag inte haft internet
<Meerkat> och bredbandet har ej fungerat under den tiden?
<Meerkat> När kontaktade du ISP första gången angående problemet?
<einand> Meerkat: någon dag efter
<einand> 9Mars
<Meerkat> einand, Du kan testa att kontakta ISP och häva köpet. Jag är osäker på hur det fungerar med avtal, det kanske inte är möjligt.
<einand> Meerkat: jodå, kontaktat dom och vill häva köpet
<Meerkat> einand, de vill inte tillåta att du häver köpet?
<einand> vi får se, jag bara ville kolla om fler än jag anser mig ha rätt att häva det
<einand> Förra gången bad dom mig vänta 2 veckor
<einand> för att det skulle bli lagat då
<Meerkat> einand, var noga med att du vill "häva" och inte att du vill "säga upp".
<Meerkat> Vissa gör allt för att missförstå.
<Meerkat> einand, de flesta kommuner har gratis konsumentrådgivning. Kolla din kommuns hemsida under "omsorg och stöd" -> "konsumentrådgivning".
<realubot> Om jag bygger ett nytt gränssnitt till Ubuntu har jag då rätt att sälja Ubuntu + gränssnitt och hemlighålla min egen kod?
<huttan> realubot: det borde du ha, har för mig Tesla bilen eller va den heter kör Ubuntu med en hel del "egna" modifikationer. Och de är nog inte öppna för allmänheten =)
<huttan> realubot: inte säker på detta dock, du borde kolla upp det!
<realubot> huttan: Tack. Jag hoppas att det finns någon här som har så bra koll på Open Source att de har ett svar på min fråga.
<AlexBones> realubot: Problemet är snarare att få det sålt. Folk vill knappt betala för något.
<Meerkat> realubot, det största problemet är ditt gränssnitt med stängd kod. Om du använder dig av GPL-kod så måste du ge ut din källkod också.
<andol> Barre: Verkar som om Debian lyssnade på dig, och även släppte DSA-2896-2 :)
<realubot> "EU-domstolen meddelade på tisdagen att den ogiltigförklarat EU-direktivet om datalagring som innebär att operatörer måste spara information mobilsamtal, sms, internetuppkoppling med mera i sex månader."
<realubot> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/allmant/article3819422.ece
<Meerkat> va+
<realubot> Meerkat: Det var det jag tänkte på. Så jag får alltså inte ge ut Ubuntu + proprietärt gränssnitt?
<Meerkat> ?
<Meerkat> på riktigt?! :D
<realubot> Meerkat: Men samtidigt. Det finns ju proprietära program till Ubuntu att köpa i Ubuntu Software Center? Hur är det möjligt?
<Barre> andol: vars hittar du den? ser den inte här https://www.debian.org/security/2014/
<realubot> Meerkat: Om jag ger bort Ubuntu och säljer mitt gränssnitt vid sidan om. Slipper jag dela ut källkoden till gränssnittet då?
<Meerkat> realubot, om du bygger ditt gränssnitt med LGPL-bibliotek alternativt HELT själv så är det inga problem. Men sen har Canonical troligtvis trademark på diverse namn och grafik.
<realubot> Meerkat: Men det finns ju program som består av sluten kod till Linux? Dessa använder väl öppna bibliotek i Linux?
<realubot> Utan att koden till programmet behöver vara öppen för den skull?
<realubot> Meerkat: Byt ut gränssnitt mot program. Lek med tanken att vi talar om ett program istället för ett helt gränssnitt.
<Meerkat> realubot, här: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGPL#Differences_from_the_GPL
<realubot> Frågan blir då. Har jag rätt att ge ut Ubuntu och inkludera ett program från början som består av proprietär kod?
<realubot> Meerkat: Tack.
<Meerkat> realubot, det är två problem så långt som jag kan tänka nu. Problem 1 är ifall du använder dig av GPL-kod när du bygger ditt gränssnitt. Då måste du lämna ut din egen källkod. Alternativet är att endast använda LGPL-kod eller inte använda sig av bibliotek alls. Problem 2 är ifall Canonical har trademark på Ubuntu och diverse namn i ubuntu. Då måste du byta ut allt de "äger" eller be om lov.
<realubot> Meerkat: Ubuntu är inte nödvändigt. Det går lika bra med valfri linuxdist.
<realubot> Meerkat: Så som jag förstår det så kan jag konstruera ett program med Python-kod som jag sedan tar betalt för även om det förekommer för installerat i en linuxdist.
<realubot> Förutsatt att jag har kodat allt själv.
<Meerkat> realubot, jag vet ej. Det är en väldigt klurig fråga. Om du installerar en linuxdist och lägger till din egna kod/program mot betalning så är det inga problem. Då kan du ta betalt för arbete (att installera linux) och ditt proprietära program. Men bara om programmet inte använder sig av GPL-licenserad kod.
<Meerkat> Ifall allt bakas ihop till ett paket så vågar jag inte med säkerhet säga Ja p.g.a. de två tidigare nämnda "problemen".
<Meerkat> Dessutom är jag disträ eftersom datalagringsdirektivet inte längre är tvång.
<Meerkat> Det måste firas! :D
<peyam> hej
<peyam> jag kopplade bärbarat tillTV med VGA
<peyam>  men bilden är grön aktig
<einand> peyam: låter som problem med vga kabeln
<einand> röd är borta?
<peyam> grönaktig
<peyam> nej jag kan se röd
<peyam> men hela skärmen är täckt av en grön nyans
<einand> tror ändå det är kabeln
<peyam> hmm mktmöjligt
<AlexBones> Glappsladdar på konsoler skapade alltid gröngul bild.
<AlexBones> Och klappkäftar, fast det äro en annan sak. :------D
<Philip5> någon som har koll på en app för android som kan använda en nätverksprinter över wifi utan att gå ut över externa serverar?
<Philip5> helst gratisapp :)
<andol> Hmm, verkar som om gandi.net har skött sig rätt föredömligt - http://gandikitchen.net/post/2014/04/08/OpenSSL-%3A-heartbleed-postmortem
<Barre> Philip5: tjenis, idag blev jag tvungen att skapa en ny TSIG och jag hade bara min virtuella-instans att köra ifrån. Satte random-device till keyboard och hammrade på i några minuter, fungerade det också men kollegorna trodde nog jag stroke eller nått =)
<Barre> andol: snyggt
<Barre> whhoo \o/ min dns och dhcp ser ut att fungera perfekt!
 * Barre undrar då givetvis vad det är som är fel
<Philip5> Barre: jo det är också en lösning
<Philip5> Barre: går det inte att köra musen som input istället för keyboard?
<coffe> Barre, dynamiska ipv6addresser namn ?
<Barre> Philip5: nej, har ingen mouse konfigurerad på den maskinen och jag körde över ssh
<Barre> coffe: snart så, just nu är det ipv4 med static-host för tjänsterna.
<coffe> Barre, har rullat fungerande för mig ett tag.. tänkte satsa på få dncsec sedan
<andol> Barre: Du ska inte sätta upp motsvarande lösning hemma då, så slipper du knacka ihjäl dig nästan gång? :-) https://tools.bitfolk.com/wiki/Entropy#BitFolk.27s_entropy_service
<Philip5> Barre: aha
<Barre> coffe: nu har jag begynnelsen till ett eget litet provisioneringsverktyg där jag skriver in hostnamn och domän som den skall ligga i, klonar en template i oVirt och suger ut mac-address, lägger in en static-host entry i DCHPn som dynamiskt uppdaterar dns (ink reversed)
<coffe> Barre,  låter nice :)
<Barre> andol: du har länkat till den tidigare om jag inte missminner mig. Jag tänkte på den när Philip5 upplyste mig igår att det var det som var problemet med att skapa nyckeln på min maskin =)
<andol> Barre: Nog inte alls omöjligt.
<EAG> hallå, nån som kan förklara hur man får rsync att sätta rätt ägare:grupp och behörigheter på kopian som skapas?
<EAG> jag rsyncar till en nfs-share om det spelar någon roll
<andol> EAG: Givet att rätt ägare:grupp är samma som det är på källfilen så är det -o (--owner) och -g (--group) du behöver.
<EAG> ok
<EAG> inte mer än så alltså
<andol> Krävs då förstås även root-behörighet, såtillvida det inte råkar vara normalanvändare och grupp för den användare som skriver ner filerna.
<EAG> andol: precis, vad är "rätt" :)
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<EAG> men det var som du skrev som jag menade
<andol> Sen har du förstås även komplikationen att du kan ha olika användare på källdatorn och på måldatorn.
<andol> I NFS-sammanhang kan det dessutom bli tras ifall du kör som root, men har monterat med root-squash.
<EAG> jag förmodar att man explicit kan sätta anv:grupp på målfil
<coffe> EAG sedan beror det på vad nfs share har för exports värden om vissa saker kanske int eär tillåtna
<Barre> rätt är det alltarnativ som sticker ut lite från de felaktiga allternativen, alltså det alternativ som man borde gjort efter det man gjort det som man trodde vara rätt men visade sig vara helt fel
<EAG> appråpå konstiga frågor... har någon annan upplevt att hastigheten i nätverkstrafik cykliskt går upp och ner?
<EAG> jag misstänker att det har med en brygga jag konfigurerat
<coffe> dritt , min dns verkar trasig
<EAG> fullt ös gigabit en stund sen sjunker hastigheten till 0 sen går det runt runt så
<EAG> jag hittar inte mkt när jag googlar på problemet
<maxjezy> EAG, är det ubuntu?
<EAG> japp, kubuntu
<maxjezy> jag hade sånt problem med mitt moderkort.
<EAG> ok
<EAG> det är lagom irriterande iaf
<maxjezy> jo, det var det.
<maxjezy> jag minns det som igår
<maxjezy> men minns inte vad som löste det om något någonsin löste det.
<maxjezy> det kan varit så att ja swithca-glitcha in windows därefter.
<EAG> jag har inte direkt lust att byta moderkort riktigt än
<EAG> å andra sidan kan jag väl stoppa i ytterligare nätverkskort
<Barre> EAG: det kan vara så att nätverkskortet (om du kör trådat d.v.s.) är satt på auto-negotiate och om du får en trasig frame/packet så börjar den förhandla om hastigheten igen. Om det är så, prova att sätta hastigheten till 100 full duplex (eller 1000 full duplex om du kör GbE) på både nätverkskortet och switchporten.
<Barre> det är ialla fall en av de vanligaste orsakerna till dålig bandbredd när jag felsöker i backuplösningar, värt ett försök ialla fall =)
<EAG> Barre: ska prova det
<EAG> kanske är något fel på nån av switcharna
<EAG> nähä.. ethtool vill inte..
<AlexBones> Att det ska vara så svårt att få något gjort...
<AlexBones> Man fastnar på ett problem och sedan tappar man suget.
<AlexBones> Helt ologiska buggar i mina program jämt...
<AlexBones> Sugen? Suget...
<Meerkat> AlexBones, suget är korrekt.
<realubot> Suget it is.
<realubot> The sug.
<realubot> AlexBones: Vad är det för program du skriver? Ett antiövervakningsprogram?
<lord4163> Någon bredband expert här ? :)
<realubot> Man borde ha Bahnhof som leverantör: "Internetoperatören Bahnhof reagerade omedelbart på att EU-domstolen ogiltigförklarat direktivet för datalagring."
<realubot> lord4163: Vad är en bradbandexpert?
<realubot> Bahnhof slutar med datalagring.
<lord4163> realubot: Någon som har kunskap om bredband, jag har ett bredbandsabbo hos telia, det jag inte begriper är att vi har två lådor, tilgin vood 322 och thomson gateway 787, men den där Tilgin klumpen lyssnar på port 80 på mitt WAN address..... Vad är den ens till? Grannar har bara gatwayn
<Spookan> Tjabba realubot!
<AlexBones> realubot: I wish.
<AlexBones> realubot: Lite olika saker...
<AlexBones> Andra, smartare personer får jobba på Tor och Bitcoin och sådant.
<AlexBones> Det kräver genier, ärligt talat.
<Spookan> Hepp då ska man sätta sig in i WoW server igen då. ;)
<AlexBones> Spookan: ?
<Spookan> AlexBones: Nä, lite kompisar ville jag skulle dra upp en wow server igen.
<maxjezy> tjenis klenis!
 * ePax bråkar med pfsense
<ePax> Kan inte pinga någonting från WAN och enbart pinga inuti LAN :S
<arcsky> någon här som kör nexus 5?
<maxjezy> näe.
<AlexBones> Spookan: Jag trodde att WoW var ett MMORPG.
<AlexBones> Där Blizzard har serverfarmar och det är allt.
<AlexBones> Inte att man själva kan ha servrar.
<Meerkat> Diablo 2 har servermjukvara. Men jag tror inte det är officiellt.
<AlexBones> Diablo 2 är väl uråldrigt?
<AlexBones> Och är ett helt annat spel?
<AlexBones> Visste knappt att det gick att spela online.
<maxjezy> jag köpte GTA 5 till pc idag :)
<AlexBones> Diablo = 1996 och Diablo II = 2000.
<AlexBones> Jag sitter och renderar saker i After Effects med enbart CPU eftersom Adobe suger röv och vägrar använda min GPU.
<AlexBones> Jag behöver verkligen skaffa ett bra graffekort.
<maxjezy> vad har du för GPU?
<AlexBones> AMD FirePro GL något.
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> alla vet att amd suger hårt
<AlexBones> Finns ju bara två olika?
<AlexBones> Och Nvidia är det andra?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> alla vet att nvidia äger fett
<AlexBones> Så Nvidia skulle ha något slags monopol?
<AlexBones> Sorgligt att det blir så...
<maxjezy> AMD är som den där mobbade ingen software vill umgås med
<AlexBones> Hur kan det vara så stor skillnad?
<AlexBones> Varför klarar inte AMD eller ATI eller vad de kallar sig den här veckan att göra bra graffekort?
<AlexBones> Det verkar otroligt att kortet är SÅ dåligt att det inte ens används alls.
<AlexBones> Väldigt mysko.
<maxjezy> de har inte cuda
<maxjezy> nvidia har cuda
<AlexBones> Cuda är vad exakt? Har hört termen.
<maxjezy> allt bra använder cuda
<maxjezy> CUDA, ursprungligen en förkortning för Compute Unified Device Architecture, är NVidias arkitektur för parallellbearbetning av data i sina grafiska processorer.
<AlexBones> Om det är NVidias grej kanske det inte är så konstigt att AMD/ATI har det?
<AlexBones> De kanske inte ens får.
<maxjezy> kanske inte, eller så kanske de inte vill
<maxjezy> de kanske vill vara kompis med opencl istället
<AlexBones> Adobe har så mycket makt.
<AlexBones> I.o.m. deras program.
<AlexBones> Fattar inte vilka kort som passar och så.
<Screedo> godkväll
<AlexBones> De borde ha en tjänst när de kör ut paket till dörren att samtidigt ta med sig en pizza som bonus.
<AlexBones> Då kan man smaska pizzan och sedan sätta igång med att montera skiten man köpt.
<Meerkat> inet har pingvinstång
<Meerkat> men det här är en intressant idé.
<Meerkat> Den ska jag sno.
<AlexBones> :(
<AlexBones> Ja, har du sådana resurser...
<AlexBones> 99,99% av alla idéer är omöjliga för 99,99% av människor.
<AlexBones> Den sista 0.01% har möjligheten men sällan några idéer.
<Meerkat> fast en hel pizza är för mycket
<Meerkat> Jag tror pizza-slices är rätt väg att gå.
<Meerkat> kanske en dryck till det.
<AlexBones> Omöjligt att äta mindre än en hel pizza, ju.
<maxjezy> jag åt en kyckling pommes tallrik idag och nästan en hel pizza
<maxjezy> på raken
<Meerkat> Det här är mindre kul. Jag har spenderat massa tid på att flytta släktingar med windows XP till ubuntu och nu ska bankID sluta stödja linux. Typiskt. :(
<andol> Tror den vanliga workarounden är Mobilt Bankid, givet att man har en tillräckligt smart mobil.
<AlexBones> Vad är problemet?
<AlexBones> Installera en Bitcoin-klient.
<AlexBones> Klart.
<Meerkat> AlexBones, bankid används till mer än finansiella transaktioner hos banker. Bl.a. försäkringskassan.
<AlexBones> Försäkringskassan?
<AlexBones> Kräver de avskummen att man ska hålla på med en jävla dosa och grejer?
<Meerkat> De hade några andra alternativ. Logga in med "Telia", "nordea". Men deras sida har tydligen gått ner nu så jag kan ej kolla alla alternativ.
<AlexBones> Å andra sidan vet jag inte ens vad försäkringskassan sysslar med.
<AlexBones> Försäkrar något med en kassa eller dylikt. Bara en i den stora gröten av myndigheter jag inte vill ha att göra med.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-09
<realubot> Vad är det ni säger? Ska man inte kunna använda BankID på Linux i fortsättningen?
<realubot> Spookan: Hej hej.
<epzil0n> vadå finns bankID för Linux?
<epzil0n> tycker dock det för det mesta funkar med mobilt bankID, lär ju bli vanligare så att man till slut kan köra allt
<Meerkat> realubot, http://www.bankid.com/sv/Aktuellt/BankID-Sakerhetsprogram-for-Linux-fasas-ut/
<realubot> " – De som är i behov av strikt anonymitet bör undvika internet under några dagar tills problemet har lösts, heter det i ett inlägg på sajten Torproject."
<realubot> Underbart. Äntligen kommer uppmaningen: "undvik Internet"
<realubot> Direkt från Torproject.
<realubot> Mobilt BankID kallar jag fullösning. I praktiken så går det inte att använda BankID i Linux.
<realubot> ytterligare en anledning till att inte rekommendera Ubuntu till vanliga användare.
<Meerkat> Det går faktiskt i praktiken.
<Meerkat> krångligt, men möjligt.
<AlexBones> Det är ert eget fel för att ni vägrar byta till Bitcoin.
<AlexBones> Klamra er fast vid bankmaffians skit.
<AlexBones> Ni ser vad tacken blir.
<Screedo> god morgon
<maxjezy> godmorgon
<maxjezy> jag har suttit vaken hela natten och tittat på californication
 * andol har ett svagt minne utav att gjort motsvarande med andra TV-serier.
<andol> Inte nyttigt alls :)
<maxjezy> jag drack 5 st coca cola också
<maxjezy> de var inte nyttigt
<maxjezy> haha,
<maxjezy> någon som titta på nyheterna på svt nu?
<maxjezy> dödligheten är dubbelt så stor hos kvinnor som inte solar påstår de
<maxjezy> de har helt missat att alla dör verkar de som
<sireorion> en bra irc client?
<Barre> irssi
<antii> ^
<AlexBones> This store doesn't have this item in stock. If I order it, they will order it, then send it to me. Can somebody remind me what the purpose of the store is? Why should they be a useless middleman? Why can't I order directly from the actual seller? I wonder how much they get for not doing anything.
<AlexBones> Orkar inte översätta till svenska.
<AlexBones> Snackar om Dustin Home.
<AlexBones> Försöker hitta en billig och bra och liten och tyst HTPC.
<AlexBones> För tittning av film, spelande av emulatorspel m.m.
<AlexBones> Denna verkade perfekt: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010743059/intel-dc3217iye-nuc-i3-180gb-ssd-8gb-wlan/
<AlexBones> Tills jag såg: "Beställningsvara. "
<AlexBones> !"#¤%&/
<AlexBones> De har ju inget bra i lager.
<sireorion> AlexBones, rpi?
<AlexBones> sireorion: rpi?
<sireorion> AlexBones, Raspberry pi ...
<sireorion> använder den till xbmc o retro spel
<AlexBones> Har väl inte ens ett skal, sireorion?
<AlexBones> Hmm. Tydligen får man ett med där.
<AlexBones> Fast fult transparent.
<AlexBones> 16 GB minne... får inte ens plats med en Blu-ray-film där, ju.
<AlexBones> sireorion: Jag pratar alltså om: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010743064/raspberry-pi-startpack-case-16-gb-sd-card-power-adaptor/
<Meerkat> AlexBones, det positiva med att handla genom en svensk återförsäljare är att svensk lagstiftning och konsumentskydd gäller.
<AlexBones> Meerkat: Du menar den som säger att "kunden" blir skyldig att betala/krångla om ANDRA beställer en massa skit i dess namn?
<AlexBones> Nej, det ger jag inte ett ruttet lingon för.
<AlexBones> De ska kräva förskottsbetalning och skicka varan först när full betalning erhållits.
<AlexBones> Alternativt chansa med att få betalt.
<AlexBones> SÃ¥ vore det i ett vettigt land.
<sireorion> oj nu e jag tillbaka... den har ett case... köpte mina på kjell.com och på teknikmagasinet
<AlexBones> sireorion: Fast 16 GB för OS + data.
<AlexBones> Sunkigt värre.
<AlexBones> Känns lite 1998 över det.
<AlexBones> Vad för OS ska köras på den där grunkan?
<AlexBones> Väldigt irriterande att skalet är transparent.
<AlexBones> Skulle velat ha en svarting.
<R4v3n-Cygwin> tjena
<AlexBones> alena
<Stirnerit> =)
<markusdbx> Den här heartbeat openssl buggen som det talas mycket om just nu...
<markusdbx> behöver man ens bry sig om man bara kör ssh. och inte har några sajter som kör openssl.
<markusdbx> *heartbleed!
<sireorion> AlexBones, beror på vad du vill göra med den
<R4v3n-Cygwin> markusdbx: ett tips: kika här, för bra förklaring
<R4v3n-Cygwin> https://blog.ipredator.se/2014/04/how-to-test-if-your-openssl-heartbleeds.html
<sireorion> AlexBones, jag kör ett 16 gb klass 10 sd ett svart skal och just nu raspbian. i den jag kör xbmc är det samma sd fast raspbmc
<sireorion> plus ett powerpack 16000 mAh så jag kan ha den var som utan att vara beronde av ett väggutag
<markusdbx> R4v3n-Cygwin: tackar.
<R4v3n-Cygwin> markusdbx: om du har openssl installerat på din maskin kan du även köra följande för att se om din OpenSSL version innehåller exploiten
<R4v3n-Cygwin> openssl version -a
<R4v3n-Cygwin> Ensure your version is NOT 1.0.1f, 1.0.1e, 1.0.1d, 1.0.1c, 1.0.1b, 1.0.1a, 1.0.1, 1.0.2-beta1
<markusdbx> hmm, om man bara har en ubuntu server och inte ssl aktiverat i apache och inga servers öppna utåt som använder ssl behöver man då oroa sig?
<R4v3n-Cygwin> markusdbx: nej
<R4v3n-Cygwin> det här är enbart för dem som har openssl öppet utåt och just den versionen som innehåller exploiten
<R4v3n-Cygwin> då finns det anledning att rynka på pannan.
<markusdbx> jag brukar tunnla allt genom ssh när jag ansluter till remote servers, men jag antar att många windows servers med rdp och liknande kommer behöver uppdateras asap. Förutom alla webbservers då.
<R4v3n-Cygwin> jag t.ex har en VPS som råkar ha just det, den exploit versionen av openssl installerat
<R4v3n-Cygwin> som tur är, så har jag inte konfat apache att nyttja eller lyssna på port 443
<R4v3n-Cygwin> så jag behöver inte rynka pannan asap, men däremot vet jag nu om jag framöver kommer change my mind, så får jag hålla tungan rätt i munnen och patcha openssl så fort jag konfigurerat om min apache.
<R4v3n-Cygwin> markusdbx: http://rehmann.co/projects/heartbeat/
<R4v3n-Cygwin> online test för att se om ens maskin är sårbar.
<andol> markusdbx: Njae, ifall du använder en klientprogramvara som använder sårbar openssl så kan du fortfarande råka illa ut ifall du pratar med en elak server.
<andol> Lyckigtvlis så har i regel webbläsaren antingen sin egen ssl eller openssl statiskt kompilerad på så ett sådant vis att du man inte är sårbar. Använder du däremot något annat program som använder openssl för att etabalsera ssl/tls-anslutningar så...
<sireorion> om man inte har permission to copy till en mapp hur gör man då?
<AlexBones> Skaffar intyg från morsan.
<AlexBones> "sireorion har varit sjuk och kan inte vara med på gympan"
<AlexBones> Hehehehe... kunde inte hålla mig.
<sireorion> hahaha
<sireorion> testat bash -l
<sireorion> och sudo -i
<AlexBones> Snacka om maximal otur...
<AlexBones> Min HTPC gick sönder. Blev förbannad. Plockade bort lite "viktiga" delar och tog den till grovsoprummet. Inser en stund senare att jag glömt den där lilla USB-mottagaren som den nya trådlösa musen använder. Skyndar mig tillbaka, och gissa vad som hänt...?
<AlexBones> SOPBILEN har varit där!
<AlexBones> Den kommer typ en gång i veckan, om ens det.
<AlexBones> Och just den timmen skulle den förstås tömma mellan mina besök.
<AlexBones> Då sitter man med en värdelös, fin mus.
<AlexBones> Kan beställa en reservdel (kanske) till samma pris eller dyrare som en ny mus kostar.
<maxjezy> jobbigt
<maxjezy> min favorit är microsoft
<maxjezy> både mus och tangentbord kostar typ 200 kr tillsammans
<maxjezy> då ingår batterier också.
<maxjezy> mest för pengarna helt enkelt
<AlexBones> Mjä...
<AlexBones> Smaklösa, ju.
<AlexBones> Var kan man köpa en sådan här skruvmejsel i Sverige? 5.5mm (7/32" US) nut driver
<maxjezy> AlexBones, smaken är som baken
<AlexBones> Mm. Vissa har ingen (A)
<AlexBones> Ska bli spännande nu att testa uppdateringen till Windows 8.1.
<AlexBones> Den som fixar en massa skit.
<maxjezy> jepp
<einand> maxjezy: fast microsofts trådlösa fungerar bara 0.5 meter
<maxjezy> einand: inte riktigt
<maxjezy> +10 meter
<maxjezy> utan problem
<maxjezy> jag kommer ca 10 m ifrån eftersom min lägenhet inte är allt för stor, men det är betongväggar också
<eatsomeatso> ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får sätta wifi-repeaters i varje rum
<Philip5> montera antenn utanpå huset vid fönster :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag som inte ens kör wifi längre
<maxjezy> iofs vetefaen vad tangentbordet och musen går på men, inte tillk internet iaf :)
<maxjezy> sladd direkt till väggen ist he s heise!
<realubot> LibreOffice Writer kraschar påå Windows 7 hela tiden. :(
<eatsomeatso> Trådlöst = säkerhetsrisk
<realubot> Internet == säkerhetsrisk
 * maxjezy = säkerhetsbrist
<maxjezy> inte ens lexbase vågar ha mig i sitt register, thats how i go by.
<einand> lexbase har två problem
<einand> 1. oskyldiga finns i deras reeisger
<einand> 2. skyldiga finns inte
<eatsomeatso> Sexbase kan de börja med istället.
<maxjezy> klart det alltid kommer finnas oskyldiga i register
<maxjezy> ett helt rättssäkertt samhälle är omöjligt.
<maxjezy> de flesta på kåken är oskyldiga
<maxjezy> och de flesta brottslingar åker inte fast
<eatsomeatso> Du säger det som om det vore acceptabelt.
<maxjezy> jag accepterar det som en sanning
<maxjezy> de flesta begår ju småbrott som nedladdning, offentlig fylla, kör bil fastän de inte egentligen får, röker gräs, köper sex osv osv.
<maxjezy> de åker aldrig fast, så de finns inte i registret.
<eatsomeatso> Inget av det du radade upp är riktiga brott.
<eatsomeatso> De enda riktiga brotten är mord, våldtäkt och dylikt.
<maxjezy> småbrott
<eatsomeatso> Kan någon säga en affär som säljer ett verktyg som kan öppna ett Model M-tangentbord?
<eatsomeatso> Enligt experterna sägs det att det krävs en "5,5 mm nut driver".
<eatsomeatso> Alla skruvmejselset jag hittar saknar något sådant.
<eatsomeatso> Fast vill ju inte ha ett helt set, utan bara just den enda.
<eatsomeatso> Känns lite dumt om man ska behöva skicka efter en från andra sidan jorden.
<EAG> hm för att få in en fungerande nyckel på sin sshserver, är det något mer man behöver göra, utöver att ändra i sshd_config, än att lägga till publika delen av en nyckel i authorized_keys?
<EAG> brukar funka fint att köra ssh-copy-id, men att göra det manuellt verkar krångla...
<Philip5> att skapa nyckel kan vara svårt om servern är virtuel
<EAG> förvisso kanske det är putty-nyckeln som blev paj...
<EAG> det är ingen virtuell historia
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> realubot, maxjezy prata med mig.
<peyam> När en kurd kommer in här borde alla " av med hatten"
<epzil0n> mm eller hur :D
<epzil0n> varför påpekar du hela tiden att du är kurd förresten? Detta om något är väl ett ställe där det verkligen inte spelar någon roll lika lite som man skulle bry sig om kön.. du får för all del fortsätta med det men jag bara undrar?
<Meerkat> epzil0n, jag har märkt att den här kanalen är som en udda galenskaparna-sketch.
<Meerkat> alla möjliga underliga karaktärer.
<epzil0n> Meerkat: lol, jo tanken har slagit mig eller nått åt det håller :D
<maxjezy> folk är som folk är mest.
<epzil0n> ja man är omgiven av typ 95% idioter, det var det du menade va!? :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-10
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> fabror peyam e här igen
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18696393.ab
<realubot> Ubuntu One släcks ner.
<ePax> Bra där. Använd owncloud istället. :D
<ePax> Its a sign. (;
<Barre> andol: kommit en bit påväg med min nya puppet, hiera är en gudagåva
 * andol ser en alternativ tolkning utav den andra bisatsen :-)
<Barre> andol: ändrar mig lite, jag talade för fort. Har inte fått till  "%{::clientcert}" i hierarkin ;-?
<Barre> får kolla på det när jag kommer hem..
<bamsefar> Vad är hiera?
<Coffe> http://docs.puppetlabs.com/hiera/1/
<Barre> Coffe: kör du hiera? (för jag antar att bamsefar inte gör det p.g.a hans fråga :))
<Coffe> Barre:  nej, så långt har jag inte kommit än.
<Coffe> fastnat lite i en rpi per tjänst
<Barre> rpi?
<Barre> rasberry Pi?
<Coffe> yes
<bamsefar> Ehm, varför det?
<andol> Flest servrar vinner? :-)
<Coffe> jag minimerar just nu
<Barre> om ni har ork, tid och lust att peka ut var jag gjort fel så feel free http://pastebin.com/rqGUKnGY
<Barre> jag förväntar mig alltså att kommandot "hiera classes ::test.rre.nu" skall visa både ntp och vim
<Barre> ahh... fel syntax på hiera kommandot när jag testar, måste sätta clientcert variablen eftersom den sätts av puppet. hiera classes ::clientcert=test.rre.nu
 * Barre gaines experiance
<Coffe> gör oim gör rätt
<eatsomeatso> Kan knappt bärga mig. Om några timmar har jag ett bra graffekort för första gången i mitt liv. Då kan man äntligen börja använd After Effects som hittills ratat mitt nuvarande grafikkort helt och därmed kör endast CPU (!)...
<Coffe> själv kör jag just nu 2*660
<Coffe> sorry 760
<eatsomeatso> "ASUS GEFORCE GTX 780 OC 3GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI/DP" för hela 3.592 kr exkl. moms.
 * eatsomeatso känner sig som en i gänget.
<eatsomeatso> Även om det finns långt dyrare kort.
<eatsomeatso> Ska bli mycket skönt att slippa det sunkiga AMD/ATI FirePro jag har nu.
<eatsomeatso> Sunkigt är bara förnamnet.
<Coffe> eatsomeatso: finns bättre 770 billigare
<eatsomeatso> Hur kan 770 vara bättre än 780? Förstår mig inte på deras modellnamn alls.
 * Barre kör  GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] för att kunna köra fyra skärmar
<eatsomeatso> Senast jag var i "gemet" var vid Voodoo II-tiden.
<eatsomeatso> Jag har inte ens två skärmar.
<Coffe> eatsomeatso: de finns olöika startka men generellt är ett 780 bättre
<Coffe> kör bara 2 skärmar just nu
<eatsomeatso> "Bara".
<Barre> eatsomeatso: ahhh.. Voodoo II.. det *klickade* till så härligt när 3D-läget slogs på
<eatsomeatso> :S :)
<eatsomeatso> Just det där med att det skulle klicka minns jag inte.
<eatsomeatso> Jag kan definitivt se att två skärmar eller fler är mycket praktiskt, men rent fysiskt skulle det inte ens få plats.
<eatsomeatso> Och just två skärmar... då blir det väl oundvikligen en irriterande mittskåra och så får man flytta huvudet i sidled hela tiden?
<Barre> nej, det kanske var Voodoo kortet som gjorde så..
<Coffe> eatsomeatso:  det är om man försöker få det som en enhetligt yta ja .. men jag har 1 skräm för vissa saker en för andra
<eatsomeatso> Du menar en i mitten som vanligt, och sedan en vid sidan om?
<eatsomeatso> Ja, det låter vettigare, men inte så estetiskt tilltalande.
<eatsomeatso> Måste erkänna att 1080p börjar kännas "trångt".
<eatsomeatso> Men 4K är ju lyx fortfarande.
<eatsomeatso> Vilken butik i Sverige har bäst utbud på skruvmejslar?
<realubot> einand: Kommentar till OpenSSL-buggen?
<realubot> Det är bedrövligt att Expressen tvångsuppdaterar sajten. Det är 2014 nu. Inte 1994.
<realubot> Ännu mer bedrövligt är det när sajten inte klarar av att läsas in ordentligt så att man inte ens kommer tillbaka där man var på sidan innan tvångsuppdateringen.
<realubot> LÃ¥gbudgetwebbutvecklare.
<huttan> Morgon
<eatsomeatso> realubot: De tvångsuppdaterar för att skapa falsk statistik eftersom deras sinnessjuka lögner inte längre går hem hos fullt så många dumma svenskar.
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso vem tvångsuppdaterar?
<Meerkat> maxjezy, nyhetssiter
<Meerkat> expressen i detta fall
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> offtopic alltså
<eatsomeatso> Allt är offtopic överallt, alltid.
<maxjezy> vad är det med datorer som lockar män till dem? varför blir fler män intresserade av linux än kvinnor?
<eatsomeatso> För att kvinnor är helt annorlunda varelser än män.
<eatsomeatso> De gillar rosa saker, glitter, smink, att fixa med håret och kläder, skor och gå runt i affärer och sådant.
<eatsomeatso> Givetvis finns det alltid undantag; "pojkflickor".
<maxjezy> men vad är det med datorn och mannen då?
<eatsomeatso> Datorer är väl lite som bilar.
<eatsomeatso> Mycket att meka med.
<eatsomeatso> Mycket tekniskt.
<eatsomeatso> En massa som man kan lära sig och lära sig mer och fördjupa sig i.
<eatsomeatso> Jobbigt med allt genussnack och att man försöker ändra på verkligheten.
<eatsomeatso> Men naturen kommer att ordna det automatiskt. Så länge de inte ändrar på naturen.
<eatsomeatso> Vilket man i.o.f.s. också försöker göra på olika sätt.
<maxjezy> datorn erbjuder ju olika saker
<eatsomeatso> När jag var yngre försökte jag hitta en tjej som gillade spel och sådant. Jag vet inte varför.
<eatsomeatso> Ja, det är väl ingen hemlighet att tjejer älskar The Sims?
<maxjezy> facebook är tjejigt, mycket skvaller och följa andras liv
<eatsomeatso> Det är ju ett digitalt dockskåp.
<maxjezy> porr lockar killar
<eatsomeatso> Det enda konstiga är att vissa tycker att det är konstigt/fel.
<maxjezy> jag försöker bara förstå det
<eatsomeatso> Jo... menar inte dig personligen.
<maxjezy> nej det trodde jag inte
<maxjezy> jag menar varför jag ställer mig frågan
<eatsomeatso> Även utseendet påverkar otroligt mycket. Jag menar, kan du tänka dig att en snygg tjej någonsin kan sätta sig in i hur det var att växa upp för en ful kille?
<eatsomeatso> Det går bara inte. De kommer oundvikligen att ha olika liv.
<maxjezy> utan lsd tror jag det är svårt.
<eatsomeatso> Den fula killen kommer troligen att bli inåtvänd och spendera mycket tid för sig själv och finputsa sina intressen.
<eatsomeatso> Medan den snygga tjejen kommer att bli socialt välanpassad och åtråvärd.
<maxjezy> vilket är bäst?
<eatsomeatso> Förhoppningsvis jämnar det ut sig i vuxen ålder, men ärligt talat... det gör det sällan...
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Svårt att svara på.
<eatsomeatso> Jag menar, hur många "losers" blir egentligen framgångsrika i vuxen ålder? Om man tänker så är det ytterst få.
<maxjezy> det gäller väl egentligen alla "samhällsgrupper"
<maxjezy> ett fåtal av varje grupp blir framgångsrik
<maxjezy> inom sin grej.
<eatsomeatso> Jo...
<maxjezy> jag har alltid kännt mig som den där som inte passat in någonstans
<eatsomeatso> En snygg tjej "straffas" ju på så sätt att hennes en gång så vackra kropp blir gammal och ful.
<eatsomeatso> Samma här.
<eatsomeatso> På många sätt är det mer "stressigt" för snygga tjejer.
<eatsomeatso> De måste ju uppleva allt medan de är unga och snygga.
<eatsomeatso> Även om även äldre kvinnor har klart högre värde än män, men inte alls på samma sätt.
<eatsomeatso> Nu pratar jag alltså om hur samhället ser på dem. Eller snarare män.
<eatsomeatso> Testade en gång att skapa en fejkprofil på en dejtingsajt med en äldre dam utan bild. Fick mängder av privata brev från killar i alla åldrar.
<Philip5> lite som för mig då som är som en chippendalare
<eatsomeatso> Chippendalare? Menar du att du spelar NES-spelet "Piff & Puff"?
<Philip5> kanske inte
<maxjezy> haha
<eatsomeatso> "Chippendale är en brittisk designstil för möbler, bestick och serviser. Stilen blev populär under andra hälften av 1800-talet, men är inspirerad av idéer från 1700-talsformgivaren Thomas Chippendale. Bestick i chippendalestil är mycket vanliga och nytillverkas fortfarande."
<eatsomeatso> :S
<maxjezy> han menar att han måste stressa med att hinna fotografera alla unga tjejer nakna innan de förfaller till en hög av hängande hudföremål
<Philip5> är man en hunk så får man också lida
<maxjezy> gissar jag på
<eatsomeatso> Mja...
<Philip5> eatsomeatso: chippendales med fans.... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/ChippendalesLasVegas.jpg
<eatsomeatso> Ah. Tänkte just skriva: "Jag har ett svagt minne av att "chippendale" också betyder något slags gigolo-aktit"
<eatsomeatso> *aktigt
<Philip5> det är nu för tiden ett performancekoncept
<eatsomeatso> Att vara hunk vore inte helt fel, rent fysionomiskt.
<eatsomeatso> (Fysiologiskt?)
<eatsomeatso> (Fysiskt?)
<maxjezy> jag var hunk förut, det var inte speciellt spännande
<maxjezy> mer givande att vara fetto.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fetton har ju sådana personligheter heter det ju
<maxjezy> man är lite som batman nuförtiden
<Philip5> och alla handikappade är snälla vet man ju också
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> egentligen är det tvärtom
<maxjezy> de enda som är bra är de med dawns
<maxjezy> downs kanske de heter
<maxjezy> internets uppsving av alla olika typer av människors vilja att deltaga i nätverket beror nog utan tvekan från mig en minsta sekund på att människor är jävligt ensamma
<maxjezy> vad man än skriver för skit finns det alltid någon som lyssnar på nätet.
<maxjezy> (FRA) :)
<eatsomeatso> Beror lite på vilket slags fetto man är.
<eatsomeatso> Snackar vi Jackie Gleason-fetto eller Ullared-Morgan-fetto?
<maxjezy> mm
<eatsomeatso> :S
<Meerkat> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/fritt-fram-att-sluta-datalagra_3452548.svd =)
<einand> realubot: intressant
<yarre> einand, vad för mail app körs?
<einand> yarre: Egen
<yarre> einand, egen?
<einand> ja
<einand> kodat den själv
<yarre> nice :)
<einand> håller på och kodar min server nu
<yarre> saknas bra PIM-klienter i linux.. koda på ordentligt ;)
<einand> hum..
<yarre> einand, ja jag tänkte iom att du säkert inte har nåt bättre för dig ;)
<einand> ;)
<einand> vad för pim klient?
<yarre> Ja jag tänkte väl typ Outlook :P
<epzil0n> tja
<maxjezy> nu är det debatt på svt1
<epzil0n> bara massa skit ändå
<Philip5> debatt ska ju vara underhållning och man tar parter som står så långt ifrån varandra att de inte kan debattera och det slutar i pajkastning och ingen blir klokare ändå
<einand> http://amazon.3gdev.com:8000/
<einand> Min första golang webserver ;)
<Philip5> underar vem som ska bli sveriges svar på jerry springer. aschberg var väl inne lite på det spåret
<einand> aschberg är dum i huvudet, J S är iaf lite cool
<maxjezy> ja, aschberg är inte rätt flintskalle för det jobbet
<maxjezy> hetsar utvecklingsstörda till självmord och försöker få skattebetalare att betala hans förlustaffärer.
<Meerkat> Timell?
<Meerkat> Att se martin timell styra upp massa fånar som i jerry springer vore eventuellt underhållande
<maxjezy> jo, de har du rätt i
<realubot> Det finns inte mycket att se på sedan sista avsnittet av Ola-Conny & Morgan gick.
<realubot> Det var coolt av aschis att köpa telefonkataloger för flera miljoner.
<realubot> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article10506630.ab
<realubot> Där kan ni läsa.
<Meerkat> finns det en annan källa för nyheten?
<realubot> Meerkat: Gillar du inte ab?
<realubot> Meerkat: http://www.dagensmedia.se/nyheter/article10200.ece
<realubot> Bättre?
<Meerkat> "Den 15 oktober 2004 hittades Tore F Pettersson död vid en brukshundsklubb utanför Uppsala, skjuten i huvudet med pistol." :o Inte jävlas med aschberg.
<eatsomeatso> HÃ¥rdvaruhelvete :/
<eatsomeatso> Finns ju inte ett enda vettigt datorchassi att köpa fristående.
<eatsomeatso> Alla är fula som st ryk.
<Meerkat> antec p182?
<eatsomeatso> "Inga produkter hittades"
<eatsomeatso> Dustin
<maxjezy> Meerkat: aschbergs farfar var ju typ värre än hitler också
<maxjezy> mördare hela bunten om man får tro media
<maxjezy> det här är bara sånt jag hört och vidarebefodrar, jag vet ingenting, alla får bilda sig en egen uppfattning om acshelberg
<realubot> Jag tror att ni ogillar Ashberg för att han jagar troll.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy & realubot: http://www.nationell.nu/?s=aschberg
<eatsomeatso> Läs på lite.
<eatsomeatso> Han är vänsterextremist och helt störd.
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso, helt störd visste jag men vänsterextremist var nytt
<maxjezy> jag är extremvänster jag med
<Philip5> maxjezy: sviker du nu för tiden?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: nationell.nu?
<maxjezy> Philip5: sviker? :)
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> vadå?
<einand> så. när kommer swedbank online igen tror ni
<Philip5> skulle ju fråga dig en sak som inte lämpar sig för den här kanalen och nu kan jag inte det
<maxjezy> einand, när de uppdaterat
<einand> Philip5: mig?
<maxjezy> windows xp har inte support längre
<einand> maxjezy: lol
<Philip5> einand: nej maxjezy
<Philip5> einand: fast det är ju en fråga som kanske intresserar dig också men inte så många andra här
<maxjezy> om jag lånar ut min sambo för samlag med betalt per timme?
<einand> Philip5: ställ den, är så sent nu, så ingen lär bli störd, bara inte frågan håller mig vaken hela natten i en debatt
<Philip5> nikon har annonserat en ny superzoom idag
<Philip5> och om den kommer hamna på maxjezy inköpslista
<einand> ;)
<einand> Koster röv?
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad kostar den?
<Philip5> nä det tror jag inte
<maxjezy> jag har dålig ekonomi
<einand> vad tror du då?
<Philip5> vet inte om det kommit pris än. den har pressrelease idag
<Philip5> det är en 20-300 för dx
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> 28-300
<einand> maxjezy: föresten, fått min kamera att spruta ut okomprimerad hdmi, utan gui, samt spelar in på kort, i 56MBs
<maxjezy> blev nästan kåt där ett tag
<Philip5> finns en för fx också så den här är som den fast för dx så den blir väl billigare
<maxjezy> einand vad har du för kamera?
<einand> maxjezy: d5100
<Philip5> einand: hade inte du också en tamron 70-300 av gamla versionen?
<einand> Sigma, tror jag det är
<Philip5> einand: maxjezy köpte en sådan
<Philip5> aha
<einand> skitgrej iaf
<Philip5> ja
<einand> Säljer den om du är sugen, 500kr
<Philip5> nya nikonen ska visst ha rekommenderat pris i handeln på 7 390 kronor
<maxjezy> jag köpte min för 500 typ
<einand> Philip5: helt ok ändå
<einand> synd att jag brännt alla mina pengar nu
<maxjezy> då var frakt inräknat
<einand> så får svälta ett tag
<Philip5> tror det kommer säljas som dyraste kitobjektivet
<einand> undviker gärna zoom objektiv
<einand> kör helst fast brännvid
<maxjezy> de gör du rätt i
<maxjezy> zoomar är för pervos och ensamvargar som samlar fåglar
<einand> har inget mot 600mm, fast
<maxjezy> känns inte speciellt muntert att äga nikon längre
<einand> varför inte?
<einand> Nikon börjar bli rejält trevliga
<maxjezy> ingen 4k kamera
<einand> .-.-.-.-.-.-.-.
<einand> vet inte om 4k är så intressant
<einand> filmen jag arbetar med nu är 50GB per timme
<maxjezy> 4k handlar mer om crop möjligheten
<maxjezy> bildstabilisering i post
<einand> rådatan är ändå gigantisk
<einand> typ 200GB per timme
<einand> med lägsta acceptabla kvaliten
<einand> så, filmar man med 4-5 kamror samtidigt, så blir det typ 1TB per timme
<maxjezy> jo fast det är ju inte så ofta man filmar med 4-5 samtidigt i 4k
<einand> klart att det är
<einand> vad är annars poängen
<maxjezy> poängen är väl att ha en handhållen kamera och kunna filma en händelse och stabilisera den och leverera material som ser ut att komma från sliders och glidecams
<einand> maxjezy: får se vad vårens modeller kommer med
<einand> klarar inte d4 4k?
<maxjezy> d4s ska vara en riktig besvikelse för filmfotografer
<einand> Verkar dock som Canon är vägen att gå för film
<einand> särskilt med nightlatern
<einand> överväger att byta system
<maxjezy> jo, möjligheterna är större hos canon
<maxjezy> överväger det jag med.
<einand> fast gillar inte Canon på stillbilder
<maxjezy> tror jag endå behåller nikon systemet och kompleterar med panasonic till sommarn
<realubot> einand: Är det du som hackat Swedbank?
<realubot> Genom att utnyttja OpenSSL-böggen.
<maxjezy> tänk så är alla pengar borta imorgonbitti
<realubot> Varför omger sig Aschberg med unga brudar i sina produktioner? Jag tänker på Meral i Baren och den där vad-hon-nu-heter som är med i Efterlyst.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att hoppa av Internet. Jag vet inte om jag vill vara med om den här spionsoppan mera.
<eatsomeatso> Meral i Baren? Låter lite 1998 över det?
<eatsomeatso> Vem skulle inte omge sig med unga tjejer om man har chansen?
<eatsomeatso> Och framför allt snygga sådana.
<eatsomeatso> Inte så stor mening om de är unga men fula.
<maxjezy> människors lika värde debatten borde tugga lite mer i de fulas rätt i samhället att inte diskrimineras
<maxjezy> det skulle nog bli för svårt för människor att hantera
<maxjezy> om 2 sökande med samma erfarenheter och lika bra cv söker samma jobb så får den snyggare av dem jobbet.
<maxjezy> även fast den fulare har bättre cv och mer erfarenhet
<maxjezy> jag vet för jag har varit den snygga och alltid åkt på räkmackan
<maxjezy> den sexiga räkmackan that is
<maxjezy> iofs det är väl det feministerna bråkar om nu, fast de döljer det i något om att män hatar dem och att kvinnor ska ha samma åktur som män
<maxjezy> fan va tråkiga ni är då
<spexipod_> NÃ¥gon mer som har comhem som tokstrular just nu?
<spexipod_> jag börjar nästan tro att ispar blir hackade med heartbleed just nu.
<realubot> Jag tyckte att min lina svajade lite nyss men jag har Bredbandsbolaget.
<realubot> Detta kanske är slutet för Internet?
<realubot> Det börjar klappa ihop nu.
<spexipod_> Just routrar som kör openssl och kanske måste firmware uppdateras på plats i vissa fall är väldigt utsatta just nu.
<spexipod_> man bör kunna förvänta sig en mängd avbrott i framtiden pga att skit går sönder i samband med olika uppdateringar av diverse bortglömda system.
<realubot> Det är inte säkert att Internet återhämtar sig någonsin.
<spexipod_> realubot: =)
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du ska googla på survivalism så gäller det att passa på. Snart rasar Internet. Sedan faller samhället som dominobrickor bit för bit.
<spexipod_> alla företag som vill äga internet och alla användare som inte bryr sig om det är ett större hot.
<maxjezy> internet har bara försämrat allt så stäng ner det bara
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är för sent att stänga ner det. Det hinner falla sönder innan.
<maxjezy> det var bättre förr när det kostade per minut att vara uppkopplad
<realubot> För att inte tala om den folkhälsoeffekt som följer av stillasittandet. Neurosedynskandalen bleknar i jämförelse.
<maxjezy> jag är stillaliggande
<maxjezy> sitter väldigt lite av min datortid
<realubot> Ännu värre.
<spexipod_> tror att det här med stillasittande kommer ses som historia i framtiden, med all augumented reality som kommer.
<realubot> Vi kommer att bli ihågkomna som "den liggande generationen som aldrig hade sex".
<spexipod_> inom bara några år kommer vi ha samma skärmar som i avatar och jobba remote med folk från hela världen.
<spexipod_> well, jobba remote i samma rum =)
<realubot> Tja, kanske det.
<maxjezy> chatrum?
<spexipod_> alla kommer garanterat ha råd med häftig inredning på sitt kontor =)
<maxjezy> tänk så blir det som på habbo hotell
<maxjezy> att man får köpa virtuell valuta för att inreda med
<spexipod_> så lär det bli
<maxjezy> det kommer säkert finnas gratis alternativ också
<realubot> Tänk att man minns tiden när man fick uppsöka bibliotek för att finna information.
<spexipod_> många företag kommer känna sig extremt hotade när framförallt fattiga människor väljer bort inredning till fördel för virtuell inredning. Därför hetsar många större varumärken mönsterskydd nu
<maxjezy> realubot eller surfa porr på biblan
<maxjezy> nu sitter vita svensken och hatar på invandrare som porrsurfar på bibblan
<maxjezy> men förr gjorde vi alla det.
<maxjezy> i framtiden kommer cannabis vara legaliserat och monopoliserat så då är det skitsamma med allt annat
<maxjezy> alla kommer röka på och lyssna på bob marley
<maxjezy> och inte bry sig ett dugg om politik eller virtuellt sex
<realubot> Varför röker folk cannabis? Är det inte vettigare att ta mediciner?
<spexipod_> maxjezy: om större delen av delstaterna i USA legaliserar, så kommer nog sverige att göra det ett tag där efter. Sverige är liet USAs bitch =)
<spexipod_> *lite
<maxjezy> realubot cannabis är ju medicin
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får det ju inte på recept.
<realubot> Inte 99 % av användarna i.a.f.
<maxjezy> nä, men det är ju för att läkarna inte vill skriva ut det som medicin för åkommor som patienter har
<maxjezy> en gång i tiden var cannabis ett av de vanligare mediciner i sverige
<realubot> Möjligt men det fanns väl en orsak till att de slutade också.
<realubot> Men oavsett vilket så måste det finnas mer ändamålsenliga mediciner än cannabis?
<realubot> Jag menar, vad är det som är så bra med cannabis som du inte får av antideppmediciner m.m?
<spexipod_> att ta antidepp eller cannabis varje dag är väl nästan alltid dåligt.
<maxjezy> det växer överallt
<maxjezy> dvs, ingen behöver tjäna kosing på det
<realubot> Och framförallt, hur kommer Internet på cannabis se ut?
<maxjezy> så är det ekologiskt försvarbart
<realubot> Cannabis kan väl inte växa överallt. Kan det växa vilt i en vanlig svensk skog?
<maxjezy> ja
<realubot> Jaha. Men det kommer att rubba ekosystemen. Vad säger älgarna om det?
<maxjezy> älgarna äter nog det om rådjuren äter det.
<spexipod_> djur är inte så dumma som man kan tro. Älgar kalasar nog inte på mängder av vita flugsvampar heller.
<maxjezy> djur har inte media som ljuger för dem
<maxjezy> cannabis är väldigt nyttigt och bra
<spexipod_> vet inte om det är så nyttigt. Men oavsett så är det bra sorgligt att myndigheter fortfarande försöker kampanja för att folk blir alvarligt skadade av det.
<realubot> Att röka cannabis är för mesar. Här har ni en riktig hårding: http://www.expressen.se/kvallsposten/richard-33-forsokte-utlosa-karnreaktion/
<realubot> Det är bara riktigt coola killar som har en varningsskylt för radioaktivitet i diskstället: http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/feb/03/jon-ronson-diy-science-experiments
<maxjezy> jo, röka är inte alls inne längre
<spexipod_> var en unge i usa som gjorde samma sak
<maxjezy> bättre vaporisera
<realubot> Frågan är inte den här svenska mannen tar priset som coolaste svensk.
<huttan> Morgon =)
<maxjezy> alla som pillar med datorer röker ju cannabis eller tar psykadelika
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=101&artikel=4645744
<huttan> maxjezy: eller båda?? =)
<maxjezy> huttan, oslagbart!
<huttan> maxjezy: jepp =)
<realubot> Kolla bild nr. 4. Så vitt jag vet så är det bara riktiga hårdingar som använder soffbordet i vardagsrummet som datorbord åt en stationär dator.
<spexipod_> maxjezy: syftar du på introverta nördar nu? Annars pillar ju hela svenska folket på datorer dagligen.
<maxjezy> spexipod_ och hela svenska folket röker eller tar droger :)
<maxjezy> det är som om sverige låtsas inför något annat land
<maxjezy> ungefär som att runka
<maxjezy> alla gör det men ingen gör det offentligt
<maxjezy> sverige vill väl inte framstå som landet som runkar och röker cannabis framför datorn
<huttan> lol
<spexipod_> maxjezy: tror faktiskt inte att cannabis är så vanligt som du tror. Många svenskar har barn, barn dom gärna vill behålla.
<maxjezy> spexipod_ du menar att man förlorar sina barn om man röker cannabis?
<spexipod_> man ökar risken för det oerhört.. ja
<maxjezy> svenskar super ju arslen av sig varje helg
<spexipod_> det spelar ingen roll
<maxjezy> spöar frugan med annanasen som blev över från julfirandet
<maxjezy> tror svenskar skiter fullständigt i sina barn
<maxjezy> som de dessutom redan från 1 år lånar ut 170 timmar i månaden till "förskola"
<spexipod_> om någon t.ex. rökt cannabis för 4år sen, och blivit straffad för det, så ser det väldigt dåligt ut i en vårdnadstvist. Och tjejen kan dra med ungarna.
<maxjezy> ja, så sitter hon och kedjeröker och super
<maxjezy> och drar hem någon alkoholist som spöar ungarna
<spexipod_> räcker med att hon drar hem någon som inte kör ubuntu
<maxjezy> det sjuka är att de som är anti droger är typ 4% av befolkningen
<maxjezy> och dessa 4% för talan
<maxjezy> danskjävlarna och norrmännen har förstått grejen med att äta kakan och behålla den
<spexipod_> sen är ganska många anti just pga att dom har släktingar som dött, oftast mest pga av förbuden. T.ex. rc-droger, våld eller infektioner osv.
<maxjezy> ja, då borde de väl vara för en bättre drogpolitik
<maxjezy> men då börjar de hata drogen istället för mellanhanden som blandade ut drogen
<spexipod_> eller så kunde dom kanske hata de faktorerna som gör att folk väljer att fly från början.
<spexipod_> T.ex. bankerna som suger ut oss.
<maxjezy> vintern?
<maxjezy> svenskar flyr utomlands pga vintern
<maxjezy> sen klagar de på flyktingar som flyr från kulor
<spexipod_> nja. Jag tror folk mår mest dåligt av att inte ha resurser. Resurser som faktiskt finns i sverige redan. Istället har saker sålts och trixats med så att alla måste jobba hårt precis hela tiden.
<maxjezy> jo, de mår säkert dåligt pga mycket sånt
<maxjezy> men att ta droger är inte att fly
<maxjezy> det är mer att utforska
<maxjezy> precis som att resa
<spexipod_> beror verkligen på vad som intas
<maxjezy> visst kan det vara en flykt för vissa
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-11
<maxjezy> att fly verkligheten är ett smart drag
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> om man nu inte gillar verkligheten
<eatsomeatso> realubot frågade: "Varför röker folk cannabis? Är det inte vettigare att ta mediciner?"
<maxjezy> lunarstorm.se tar mig till hamsterpaj
<eatsomeatso> Jag svarar: "Det ÄR medicinen."
<maxjezy> har lunarstorm blivit hackat?
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Lunarstorm har inte varit i drift på många år.
<eatsomeatso> De fick väl en tusenlapp eller något för att ompeka till Hamsterpaj efter ytterligare några år.
<maxjezy> har ni hamsterpaj?
<eatsomeatso> Aldrig i livet.
<spexipod_> lunarstorm... haha. dom failade så hårt när dom inte ens lät ungdomar svära
<eatsomeatso> Kring år 2000 hade varenda ungdom Lunarkonto.
<maxjezy> ja, att inte få svära är jävla fascistiskt
<spexipod_> tror faktiskt att facebook går samma öde till mötes nu. Ungdomar vill näthata, knulla, supa, knarka osv
<eatsomeatso> Och alla var inloggade. Hela. Jävla. Sverige.
<eatsomeatso> 14 år sedan.
<eatsomeatso> Nu, 14 år senare, är Internet stendött.
<eatsomeatso> Svenska Internet.
<maxjezy> allt bra är slut
<eatsomeatso> Sedan länge dessutom.
<eatsomeatso> Inte ens ett nytt fenomen.
<maxjezy> kan vi inte skapa en hemsida där folk får svära och knulla som förr
<spexipod_> toppstyrda översittar nätforum när alla ska ge kjammisar till varandra förtjänar att gå under.
<maxjezy> bjarne förfaaaan!
<maxjezy> lunarstorm hade ju eget kontantkort och tshirt
<maxjezy> fick min första blowjob genom lunarstorm
<spexipod_> japp, dom var fruktansvärda sellouts
<eatsomeatso> Virtuell avsugning?
<eatsomeatso> Hur går det till?
<maxjezy> näe, alltså jag träffa en tjej där som gjorde det åt mig IRL
<eatsomeatso> Ingen tjej ville träffa mig då.
<eatsomeatso> Och så har det varit sedan dess.
<maxjezy> fan va hemskt
<maxjezy> om jag hade varit du hade jag varit kraftigt bitter vid detta laget
<eatsomeatso> Det är jag också.
<spexipod_> ingen tjej vill träffa mig heller. Man får göra sig så snygg och fräsch som möjligt och ta initiativet med många =)
<eatsomeatso> Omöjligt att ta initiativ.
<eatsomeatso> Om det alls uppstår några situationer.
<maxjezy> varför?
<spexipod_> du kan behöva byta vänkrets. I vänkretsar är det lite så, att kan man inte se förloraren, så är man ofta den själv. Har man låg social status i ett sällskap så byter man tills man tycker det funkar.
<maxjezy> sex är iofs kraftigt överskattat, det är ensamheten som är värst
<maxjezy> så jag skulle inte byta vänkrets om jag har en bra sådan
<maxjezy> jag har inga vänner men jag har sex
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso varför är det omöjligt att ta initiativ?
<spexipod_> dom kanske är windows tjejer?
<spexipod_> själv tycker jag att windows tjejer kan vara lite svåra. jag ser helst att dom kör linux
<maxjezy> ah, ska man vara svårflörtad så är det inte lätt.
<maxjezy> realubot vad föredrar du? linuxtjejer eller microsoft kvinnor?
<maxjezy> einand1 varför 2 nickisar?
<realubot> maxjezy: Finns det några linuxtjejer förutom hon som rescenserar på tuben?
<maxjezy> fanns ju några här inne förr
<maxjezy> men de var ju ganska stela
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Ja, hur ska det gå till? De är snygga och läskiga.
<andol> morgens
<huttan> morgon andol
<Coffe> tjo
<Barre> hej alla glada
<huttan> nån som har bra koll på dnssec ?
 * andol har hyfsad koll på dnssec
<huttan> när jag försöker signa en zone säger den följande efter den genererat nycklarna ... och exitar
 * Barre kan nästan stava till dnsec, bara nästan ;)
<huttan> unable to update serial number in zone.fil
<huttan> men fattar inte varför, den har ju en serial
<andol> huttan: Finns rätt ordentligt många sätt att signera en zon på, så du får gärna var lite mer konkret kring vad det är du faktiskt gör...
<huttan> andol: http://techglimpse.com/dnssec-configuration-procedure-testbed/  testade följa denna länk
<huttan> andol: zonesigner -genkeys -usensec3 -zone <domain-name> <zone-file> ger mig detta felet
<andol> Aldrig använt det verktyget.
<huttan> andol: hur gör du när du signar? Tar gärna ett alternativ
<andol> Låter BIND hanterar det åt mig automatiskt.
<huttan> eftersom det där signzone verkar bara va en förenkling på dnssec-keygen o dnssec-signzone
<huttan> andol: Hur, har du nån länk till det förklarat?
<andol> https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00626/0/Inline-Signing-in-ISC-BIND-9.9.0-Examples.html
<huttan> andol: tack
<andol> Låter iofs även BIND sköta nyckelrotering åt mig, men det är något man kan vänta men tills man fått fason på vanlig omsignering.
<huttan> andol: det är så jag vill ha det
<andol> huttan: Kan även rekommendera att lägga en $10 på den här boken - https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/dnssec-mastery
<andol> Rätt kort och koncis, med lite allmän bakgrund samt konkret howto.
<huttan> andol: använder hellre dig! =)
<huttan> personligt o bra...
<R4v3n_cygwin> function foo() {
<R4v3n_cygwin> grep -E 'string1|string2' -B1 "$@" | grep -o '[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}'
<R4v3n_cygwin> }
<R4v3n_cygwin> Finally, call your foo() using the following syntax:
<R4v3n_cygwin> foo arg1 arg2 argN
<R4v3n_cygwin> intressant med egna funktioner i .bashrc :-)
<delhage> andol: har du eboksversionen av den?
<andol> delhage: Jupp
<delhage> andol: är den DRMad?
<andol> Nix
<andol> Har den nerladdad både som snäll pdf och som snäll epub. Har för mig att det även fanns något ytterligare format.
<andol> Åtminstone när man köpte direkt från författaren.
<delhage> andol: https://www.tiltedwindmillpress.com/ ?
<andol> Jupp
<delhage> det står ju inget om vilka format
<andol> https://www.tiltedwindmillpress.com/?product=dnssec-mastery-securing-the-domain-name-service-with-bind-ebook
<andol> "All TWP books contain epub, mobi, and PDF versions."
<delhage> ahhh
<delhage> missade det
<delhage> tack
<andol> bitte
<delhage> hittade en 20%-version av den som jag tänkte kolla innan jag köper
<einand> maxjezy: 2 nick?
<einand> jadu,
<einand> någon är flask
<einand> falsk
<Coffe> huttan:  jag med.. h håller på att läsa den
<realubot> maxjezy: Det fanns tjejer här i kanalen förut ja. Men de var ju de första som drog när skutan började ta in vatten.
<realubot> Tjejer vill inte ha losers. De få som trodde på en framtid som hemmafru åt ett linuxgeni gett upp hoppet och dragit för länge sedan. Våra socialbidrag imponerar inte på tjejerna. De vill se riktiga IT-miljoner.
<einand> realubot: Tjejerna drog för att du skrämde i väg dom
<eatsomeatso> En 70-cl-flaska Pucko till frukost = trevligt.
<eatsomeatso> Trots att danskarna tagit över den med sitt "Cocio".
<realubot> "Post- och telestyrelsen (PTS) meddelade i dag att man beslutat att inte ingripa mot operatörer som inte lagrar data. Det betyder att mobil- och bredbandsoperatörer kan sluta lagra data utan att riskera att få myndigheten efter sig."
<realubot> einand: Så din dragningskraft på tejerna är inte större än att en realubot kan skrämma iväg dem?
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: om du visste om vad bönderna gett stackars kossorna som producerar mjölken till Pucko/Cocio så skulle du inte vilja dricka det där igen
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: du vill ha kvalité mjölk, inte utspädd pga att bonden medvetet gett kossan GMO i maten.
<eatsomeatso> R4v3n_cygwin: Det stämmer helt.
<eatsomeatso> Avskyr allt som har med GMO och dylikt att göra.
<eatsomeatso> R4v3n_cygwin: Tyvärr finns inget alternativ tills revolutionen kommit.
<eatsomeatso> Och troligen en tid av fattigdom och misär dessutom därefter.
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: det finns alternativ, men det kostar
<R4v3n_cygwin> och priserna är inte i proportion mot lågbudget alternativen
<R4v3n_cygwin> jag syftar då på ekologi så mkt som de bara går
<eatsomeatso> R4v3n_cygwin: De säljer inte annan chokladmjölk.
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: Ekologisk mjölk och Kakao?
<eatsomeatso> Hehe... det smakar apa.
<eatsomeatso> Detta är gjort på ett speciellt sätt. Kokat i flaska.
<R4v3n_cygwin> hmm
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: jag kan tipsa dig om Alpro Hazelnöt mjölk
<eatsomeatso> "Enligt originalrecept"
<R4v3n_cygwin> finns bara på Coop
<eatsomeatso> (Kanske + GMO-skit.)
<eatsomeatso> Tyvärr är Pucko-smaken unik. :/
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: mest sannolikt GMO ja, allt från Arla som inte är ekologiskt, jag är ledsen att behöva säga det
<R4v3n_cygwin> men det svider
<R4v3n_cygwin> mat som är producerad och odlad i Israel vill vi inte heller ha
<R4v3n_cygwin> i våra svenska livsmedelsbutiker
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: allt med ordet "E1" på innehålls förteckningen är GMO de kan du ta till dig :-)
<R4v3n_cygwin> oavsett om de är "E100" eller "E10" så fort en 1'a följt efter E't är med så vet man att bonden medvetet gett genmodifierade organismer i kossans foder och mat
<eatsomeatso> R4v3n_cygwin: Israel är en terrorstat som styr världen med järnhand, inklusive Sverige.
<eatsomeatso> Inte ens Arla som producerar Pucko längre.
<eatsomeatso> Eller typ. En filial i danmark.
<eatsomeatso> De är uppköpta av "Cocio".
<eatsomeatso> Som är danmarks version av Pucko. Båda från 50-talet.
<eatsomeatso> Gissa vem som äger dem båda?
<eatsomeatso> Måste stänga av den här datorn för att kunna "meka" lite med den nu. BBL.
<epzil0n> jaha har tydligen hamnat fel detta verkar vara någon livsmedelskanal
<R4v3n_cygwin> epzil0n: nä bara lite kuriosa
<R4v3n_cygwin> epzil0n: och ja, eatsomeatso är vaken, och medveten
<R4v3n_cygwin> Nya världsordningen är i sin linda, och hela världen står på tröskeln innan den kommer slå igenom
<R4v3n_cygwin> en världsordning som sträcker sig tillbaka 3600 år.
<epzil0n> hehe
<R4v3n_cygwin> epzil0n: du borde titta på det här
<epzil0n> ?
<R4v3n_cygwin> epzil0n: www.youtube.com/watch?v=QObPj36CV9E‎
<R4v3n_cygwin> epzil0n: det är en dokumentär serie, finns som torrent också då är den uppdelad i 51 parts, 10 min/part
<R4v3n_cygwin> men, ja den fick mig att vakna och inse en hel del saker om livet och meningen med vår existens och samhället som vi känner till det idag
<R4v3n_cygwin> jag förstod 9/11 sken manöveringen, även känd som brytpunkten i modern historia
<R4v3n_cygwin> jag förstod också varför man målar upp mellanöstern som en potentiell "fiende" att Islam skulle fördärva människor och profeten Mohammed samt hans 12 imamer.
<R4v3n_cygwin> jag förstod hur Hollywood världen ofta vinklar filmer med en antagonist som härstammar med rötter från mellanöstern
<R4v3n_cygwin> jag förstod vilka vi faktiskt syftar på när vi vänder oss mot "eliten"
<R4v3n_cygwin> frimurar ordern, etc
<einand> realubot: Stämmer, inte intresserad av att dra till mig tjejer då jag är gift
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: tja igen
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: det glädjer mig att du är vaken,
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: jag kan rekommendera dig se den här http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QObPj36CV9E
<R4v3n_cygwin> rekommenderade epzil0n att se den.
<R4v3n_cygwin> 12 min in kommer ni se,
<epzil0n> får kolla det sen måste dra
<eatsomeatso> Ja, mycket mer vaken än jag är kan man nog inte bli.
<eatsomeatso> Tyvärr är jag också helt maktlös.
<eatsomeatso> Så det spelar ingen större roll att jag är det.
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: tyvärr är vi alla det, och har varit det sedan 3600 år sedan
<R4v3n_cygwin> epzil0n: ja titta på den, du kommer förstå allt då
<eatsomeatso> Det är extremt frustrerande.
<eatsomeatso> 8 timmar :O
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: den finns som torrent också, då uppdelad i 51 parts 10 min/part
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: rekommenderar att du tankar den, och tittar några avsnitt / gång
<eatsomeatso> Synd att alla kräver < 5 minuter med hysterisk bakgrundsmusik för att orka kolla.
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: det blir bättre ju längre fram du kommer
<R4v3n_cygwin> eatsomeatso: han som gjort den dokumentären härstammar med samma gener som mig
<R4v3n_cygwin> samma landsmän
<einand> alla människor delar gener till typ 99%
<R4v3n_cygwin> einand: inte alla, du glömmer bort de upplysta som styr våran planet med järnhand
<einand> Klart att dom härstammar från er också, innan vi blev upplysta
<R4v3n_cygwin> einand: det finns en bakgrund till varför kungliga familjer etc gjorde mycket incest förr man ville inte att söner och döttrar skulle gifta sig med någon utanför släktet
<R4v3n_cygwin> man ville inte att DNA't och generna skulle spridas from "the ruling class"
<einand> men ändå identiskt dna till 99% oavsätt
<einand> igentligen borde ju dessa vara mera "apor" än arbetarna, eftersom ders dna fått mindre spridning, och därför bör evolutionerats mindre
<R4v3n_cygwin> einand: Så kan det mycket väl vara, men så länge de regerar och har makten / har tagit nyckel positioner inom hiearkin i världen
<R4v3n_cygwin> så kommer de sitta där och smida på sina planer
<eatsomeatso> "Oavsett" heter det faktiskt.
<Coffe> stackars mig .. fick min s5 idag
<einand> http://www.val.se/val/val2014/valsedlar/L/lan/14/valsedlar.html  Scrolla ner och läs namn nummer 9 Piratpartiets valsedel
<bamsefar> Jahapp
<Barre> Coffe, bamsefar,andol (eller annat löst folk som håller på med puppet): hur hanterar ni puppet med hjälp av puppet? Har ni skrivit en egen puppet-class eller finns det någon färdig, det är ju hopplöst att googla på det :)
<andol> Barre: har egenskriven trivial puppet-class.
<Barre> andol: med template då eller bara en puppet.conf som du distibuerar?
<andol> Åtminstone för att hantera agenten så är det ju inte direkt någon avancerade class det rör sig om.
<andol> Jo, här på jobbet så distribueras puppet.conf som en template.
<Barre> jo, det är agenten jag är ute efter. Nej, behöver inte vara något avancerat men jag vill ju också att maskinerna är konfigurerade att använda puppetlabs repositories
<Barre> tänkte bara om det fanns nått klart så man slipper göra nått själv =)
<andol> Barre: Tja, den biten vill du kanske ändå ha någon generisk apt-modul?
<Barre> andol: det har du givetvis rätt i.. jag tänker fel, alltså finns jag
<andol> Vad gäller att slippa göra saker så uppelever i alla fall jag att det oftast är mindre jobb att skriva en trivial modul själv eller att hitta "rätt" färdigskriven.
<Barre> andol: denna verkar dock väldigt kompetent http://forge.puppetlabs.com/ghoneycutt/puppet
<andol> Jorå, givet att man behöver allt det där.
<andol> Åtminstone i många fall så gör de välskrivna modulerna på forgen betydligt mer än vad jag behöver dem att göra.
<Barre> jo, det är väl sant.
<andol> Notera dock att jag använder ord som ofta och många, till skillnad från alltid och alla.
<Barre> andol: jo, du friskriver dig hej villt.. kanske borde sattsa på politiken kanske? ;)
<andol> Ähh, försöker bara vara exact ju.
<andol> Och ja, jag inser det ironiska i att stava fel till exakt.
<Philip5> :)
<eatsomeatso> "håller på med puppet): hur hanterar ni puppet med hjälp av puppet? Har ni skrivit en egen puppet-class" <-- Du har Puppet på hjärnan.
<realubot> Nu blir det en kopp kaffe!
<eatsomeatso> Do the Morgan.
<eatsomeatso> Stå med ena benet lätt framåtlutat och svaja fram och tillbaka. Senaste innedansen.
<realubot> Helt rätt.
<realubot> Do the Morgan K.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Do the Morgan.
<realubot> einand: Jag har sedan kl. 16 misslyckats med att få i mig en kopp kaffe. Vad ger du mig för det?
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Och sedan måste man peka med fingrarna också. http://i.imgur.com/jVNxhRM.jpg
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Så här ser Morgan ut när han just fått veta att en släkting dött: http://i.imgur.com/Id7SyyB.jpg
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Så här ser Morgan ut när han just fått veta att han vunnit en miljon: http://i.imgur.com/Id7SyyB.jpg
<dodel> Hej igen!
<dodel> Jag ska installera CATIA men behöver ändra något i Wine prefix...och jag vet inte hur.
<dodel> "Ensure you are installing Catia V5R20 on a 64 bits Wine prefix."
<dodel> ??? Vadå Wine prefix?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: M håller stilen. Har du ingen skärmdump på "samurajen" Precis när han ska stoppa ner svärdet samtidigt som han står i "do the morgan"-ställning.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Hehe. Nej, jag borde ha tagit en där.
<eatsomeatso> Det är ju ett helvete att navigera Kanal 5 Play:s webbspelare som visar reklam hela tiden.
<eatsomeatso> Eller en svart skärm med en räknare i mitt fall.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Vi måste ju lägga ut en bild där M har precis rätt stil. Så att NSA får in den i sin databas.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jag jobbar på det nu.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/3HZNmWO.jpg
<eatsomeatso> Vilket hån mot deras kultur att de gav ett ninjadiplom i slutet till Morgan.
<eatsomeatso> Eller Ola-Conny för den delen. Han hörde inte på ett ord av det han sade under hela tiden.
<eatsomeatso> Ljusblå ninja... dör av skratt... XD
<eatsomeatso> Att de ens har icke-svarta dräkter är ju otroligt konstigt.
<eatsomeatso> Hela poängen med dräkten är ju att inte synas på natten.
<eatsomeatso> Även om det är för turister.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Kanal5 skyddar sin stjärna med alla reklam. Omöjligt att få till en perfekt screenshot.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Min dröm är att få till en bild där M har svarta brallor, vit skjorta och syns i helfigur i exakt rätt kroppshållning.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det är ingen lek.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Dessutom ska han ha sina Morgan-skor som han borde få ensamrätt på för de är så "Morgan". De hade ju t.o.m. ett avsnitt där han skulle köpa skor vilket slutade med att han köpte exakt likadana skor som han har. Hur mycket har inte den produktplaceringen kostat?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/tv/article14625641.ab
<realubot> Populärare än Zlatan.
<realubot> Där hör du.
<dodel> Ingen som visste hur man installerar ett 32 bit program med Wine Prefix?
<dodel> Jag har installerat Wine för amd64
<Philip5> dodel: skulle man göra på något särskilt sätt?
<dodel> Philip5, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28516
<dodel> "Ensure you are installing Catia V5R20 on a 64 bits Wine prefix."
<dodel> Jag säger bara...wachu talking about willis?
<Philip5> dodel: det är ju standard
<dodel> Har problem med OpenGL i Wine :P
<Philip5> har inte jag. inte generellt
<Philip5> kan ju vara winebuggar i vissa spel som gör saker
<dodel> Men det går ju längre inte installera Open GL för wine
<dodel> CATIA är 3D program
<dodel> En sak undrar jag! Jag kör ju Chromebook Acer C710 och Windows 7/8 går installera på den...men då fungerar inte pekplattan + tangentbordet. Finns det något sätt jag kan porta drivrutiner till Windows från linux?
<Philip5> opengl i sig ges med dina grafikkortsdrivisar
<Philip5> beror på hur de lirar med wine
<dodel> Jadu..hur ska man göra :P
<realubot> eatsomeatso: 25:45 in i det här avsnittet: http://www.kanal5play.se/#!/play/program/322002/video/3924100|/program/322002
<eatsomeatso> Hehehehe.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jag tror det är den bästa scenen någonsin.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Den där scenen är så SJUKT pinsam.
<eatsomeatso> Vill sjunka genom jorden.
<eatsomeatso> När han försöker prata med föreståndarinnan.
<eatsomeatso> Börjar prata svenska med en japanska... inte ens dålig engelska.
<Barre> vad är fel på följande iptables? den blockar dns anrop :( http://paste.debian.net/93233/
<eatsomeatso> Vet ej, men det där ser ut som mardrömssyntax. :/ Ännu värre än pf.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det är ju hur grymt som helst att vara i Tokyo och prata svenska med japaner.
<eatsomeatso> Morgan tror att man kan sätta "the" framför olika ord så blir det engelska.
<eatsomeatso> "Little mani"
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Han skiter i engelskan och kör på svenska rakt av.
<eatsomeatso> Japanskan fick fram att de äger en liten butik som säljer barnkläder.
<eatsomeatso> De jobbar egentligen som anställda på ett megaköpcenter.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Eller att de äger en butik som har stängt. Dam, herr, barn.
<eatsomeatso> Eller en lada = barn.
<Philip5> välkommen åter johanbr
<maxjezy> johanbr: ska du se trailer park boys : dont legalize it den 18:e?
<eatsomeatso> Hatar. Dell. Och. Deras. Nitar.
<eatsomeatso> De har NITAT FAST hela hårddiskmetallgrejen.
<eatsomeatso> Så går inte att flytta...
<eatsomeatso> Så jag måste såga med såg...
<eatsomeatso> Blir galen...
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso, ah vad jobbigt
<eatsomeatso> Ja... det är förjävligt.
<maxjezy> Nitar är fattigt av dell.
<eatsomeatso> Köpte värsta graffekortet och var så nöjd.
<eatsomeatso> Så blir det så här.
<eatsomeatso> Vet inte ens hur jag ska kunna få bort den där saken.
<eatsomeatso> Och en ny PSU måste jag köpa också.
<maxjezy> sitter den nitad också?
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Nej.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Men för att få plats med graffekortet måste hårddiskäcklet bort.
<maxjezy> låter tajt.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/6Jn7Rwe.jpg
<eatsomeatso> Nere till höger.
<eatsomeatso> Hela det där höljet av metall sitter fastnitat.
<eatsomeatso> Fattar inte ens hur jag ska få bort det även om jag hade en motorskruvmejsel.
<eatsomeatso> Hålla på och såga känns sinnessjukt.
<eatsomeatso> Har inte ens en metallsåg...
<eatsomeatso> Det roliga är att manualen beskriver exakt hur man ska göra för att ta ut och sätta i alla delar utom just den där.
<maxjezy> går det inte lossa på disk och böja av dessa delar?
<eatsomeatso> De nämner överhuvudtaget inte metallhöljet.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Vad menar du med lossa på disk?
<maxjezy> ja, det som håller disken på plats
<maxjezy> som är nitat
<eatsomeatso> Själva det blå plastiga och hårddiskarna (det är två där, 2,5") går att flytta enkelt.
<eatsomeatso> Men själva metallburen är nitad.
<eatsomeatso> Förstår inte vad du menar med att lossa?
<maxjezy> ja, metallburen böjer du sönder
<eatsomeatso> Då måste man nog vara hulken :S
<eatsomeatso> Hur menar du att det ska gå till?
<maxjezy> jag brukar böja sönder metallgrejerr i burkar
<eatsomeatso> (Jag är idel öra, seriöst.)
<eatsomeatso> Jaså? Låter hoppingivande.
<eatsomeatso> Menar du att de är fastnitade för dig också?
<eatsomeatso> Eller varför brukar du böja sönder dem annars?
<maxjezy> vet inte riktigt hur din burk är men, ta bort att känsligt runt omkring och låtsas att du sitter inne på kåken och måste böja sönder saker för att ta dig ut
<maxjezy> och att någon vill dig illa
<eatsomeatso> Alltså, jag är inte bergsäker nu, men... den "känns" jävligt stabil.
<maxjezy> jag har haft massa gamla datorer som jag varit elak mot i brist på annat att göra
<eatsomeatso> Det finns ju liksom inget att böja?
<maxjezy> om du typ sätter en skruvmejsel där niten sitter och bänder
<maxjezy> så borde det "poppa"
<eatsomeatso> Det är väl ett antal nitar (vid foten/golvet).
<eatsomeatso> Ser inte hur man kan få bort dem... men jag tvingas ju försöka ändå...
<eatsomeatso> Jobbigt nog är det den datorn jag använder nu, för jag har bara en.
<eatsomeatso> SÃ¥ kan inte testa och chatta samtidigt.
<maxjezy> testa först och chatta sen
<maxjezy> våld löser det mesta som inte kan lösas med prat
<eatsomeatso> Ja, testade ju "lite lätt" förut, men...
<eatsomeatso> Det blir ju liksom en vinkel.
<eatsomeatso> Jag tänker mig att man typ kan komma åt underifrån eller något om man tar ut alla grunkor och plockar bort plasthöljet.
<eatsomeatso> Okej. Jag stänger ned och massakrerar nu.
<maxjezy> fredagar är hemska
<maxjezy> helt öde i kanalen
<realubot> I'm still here.
<maxjezy>  realubot jag var iväg på stranger.se och chattade en sväng så dött de var här
<maxjezy> det har blivit poppis med flera klienter inloggade per person här i kanalen
<maxjezy> vad beror det på tro?
<superpozer> jag funderar på att börja nicka detta istället.
<superpozer> vad tycker ni?
<superpozer> låter det häftigt i mun?
<superpozer> känns tradigt att gå med samma nickname år ut
<superpozer> realubot, vad säger du
<superpozer> surrealubot kan du byta till realubot
<superpozer> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<eatsomeatso> Wow. Vilken mardröm.
<eatsomeatso> Trodde inte ens att jag skulle få igång den här skrothögen igen alls.
<superpozer> eatsomeatso gick det bra?
<Scitz0> fick rådet i #ubuntu att kolla här istället om hjälp med tecken kodning
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Det gick åt helvete.
<Scitz0> kan börja med att beskriva problemet
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Delvis inspirerad av det du sade FICK jag faktiskt bort själva metallburen till sist.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: MEN...
<eatsomeatso> När jag skulle placera det tjusiga, enorma graffekortet... gissa vad som händer?
<Scitz0> gjorde en uppgradering av servern, en massa paket som uppdaterades
<eatsomeatso> Strömsladden från knappen på chassit till moderkortet blockerar kortet.
<Scitz0> och nu kan jag inte dekryptera min raid längre
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Och då menar jag verkligen att den blockerar kortet.
<eatsomeatso> Jag drog ut den och testade. DÃ¥ passar kortet.
<Scitz0> cryptsetup slänger bara ur sig: No key available with this passphrase.
<eatsomeatso> Men om sladden är i (den är tjock vid änden) funkar det inte rent fysiskt.
<Scitz0> grejen är att jag har ett ö i passphrase
<eatsomeatso> Scitz0: TrueCrypt tvingar amerikansk standardlayout just för att undvika sådana problem.
<Scitz0> så förmodligen har locale ändrats på något sätt så att den tolkar ett ö annorlunda nu än tidigare
<Scitz0> eatsomeatso, ok.. jo det var av ett misstag ett ö kom med
<eatsomeatso> LÃ¥ter som ett irriterande problem, men inte lika irriterande som mitt. :/
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso, kan du inte förlänga den sladden?
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Vad menar du att det skulle tjäna till?
<Scitz0> andra volymer utan speciella tecken går fint att avkryptera så det måste ha med det att göra... vet bara inte hur jag ska gå vidare
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso, så du kan dra den i omväg så inte kortet tar i
<Scitz0> kan man skriva ö på olika sätt för att testa om det hjälper?
<maxjezy> jag är galet trött måste jag säga
<maxjezy> min hjärna är trasig
<Scitz0> 4tb data jag gärna inte vill bli av med
<maxjezy> är det porr så är det inte så farligt, kan va skönt och rensa ibland :)
<Scitz0> ;)
<Scitz0> inte i detta fall
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Huh? Den måste ju ändå in i uttaget på moderkortet.
<eatsomeatso> Det är ju där "skon klämmer".
<eatsomeatso> Jag ser ingen råd vid det här läget än att helt ge upp alla tankar på att uppgradera med det där kortet.
<maxjezy> aha, ja justja, tänkte att den ska in i psu
<maxjezy> jag är trött som sagt
<eatsomeatso> Vet inte hur jag ska lyckas skicka tillbaka ett öppnat graffekort.
<eatsomeatso> Och jobbigt i vilket fall.
<maxjezy> ja
<eatsomeatso> Vill man verkligen få skicka tillbaka saker? Det betyder ju att de säljer skiten igen.
<maxjezy> jag hade nog sparat grafikkortet och bytt dator :)
<maxjezy> skaffat ett najs chassi och nytt moderkort.
<maxjezy> men jag är fattig så det här är fantasi-jag som talar.
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad skulle du gjort om du hade sladdar i vägen för ditt grafikkort?
<eatsomeatso> Förmodligen löda och hålla på.
<eatsomeatso> Alla andra förutom jag verkar ha ett garage och en arbetsbänk och tusen verktyg.
<eatsomeatso> Och 20 års erfarenhet med att fixa prylar.
<maxjezy> jag är som du
<maxjezy> har två 40 tum skärmar som ska upp men jag har inte borrmaskin
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Jag vet knappt om jag vågar/orkar försöka bygga en ny dator någonsin mer.
<maxjezy> så jag sitter på 32 tum nu med fot
<eatsomeatso> Färdigbyggda värstingar från Dustin Home är ju inte gratis, precis.
<maxjezy> måste dessutom ta bussen till någon butik och köpa skruv och plugg
<maxjezy> nej, de kostar lite :)
<eatsomeatso> Jag skulle kunna köpa nytt chassi, PSU och moderkort... men då ska CPU:n flyttas och allt blir ett helvete igen.
<eatsomeatso> Och de tycks ju inte ens sälja chassin som har hål för hänglås samt Kensington-vajer.
<eatsomeatso> De två sakerna är ett fullständigt mås-te för mig.
<eatsomeatso> Har det på denna.
<maxjezy> aha
<eatsomeatso> Men inga chassin man kan köpa har det.
<maxjezy> tjuviga kompisar?
<eatsomeatso> Inte ens de som kostar flera tusen spänn.
<eatsomeatso> Helt otroligt.
<eatsomeatso> Vill veta om någon varit och installerat spionhårdvara.
<maxjezy> smart
<eatsomeatso> Och försvåra för polisen om de ska försöka läsa av RAM:et.
<eatsomeatso> Jag menar, hur dyrt är det för dem att borra ett hål i en liten flik?
<eatsomeatso> Att man inte har det enda på svindyra chassin är för mig helt ofattbart.
<eatsomeatso> (Har en Dell-arbetsstation.)
 * eatsomeatso börjar fila på en (ärlig) snyfthistoria till Dustin
<maxjezy> ah, dustin är goa!
<eatsomeatso> Typ enda stora datorbutiken i Sverige idag, ju?
<eatsomeatso> Datorbutiken.com har väl inte funnits på många år?
<eatsomeatso> Komplett är ju väldigt... skum, och norsk.
<maxjezy> jag vet inte om de finns nå alternativ
<eatsomeatso> "Webhallen" finns i.o.f.s.
<eatsomeatso> Men den är också konstig.
<eatsomeatso> Och felstavat namn.
<maxjezy> dustin har många år i branchen och vet att man tjänar på att inte mucka med kunder
<eatsomeatso> Men vad gör de med returvarorna då, maxjezy?
<eatsomeatso> Elgiganten sålde mig begagnat skit en gång, så de packar om.
<maxjezy> ja, de får göra så i sverige.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-12
<maxjezy> speciellt illa är det ju med prylar som har rörliga delar, minne i sig osv.
<maxjezy> en fjärrkontroll till en tv som är använd (testad) och inte funka till tv apparaten kan ju säl
<maxjezy> säljas vidare tycker jag.
<maxjezy> men hårddiskar, grafikkort osv. där är det stort nej för mig
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Jag skulle bli skitförbannad om jag fick begagnat skit.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Det är en komplicerad situation.
<eatsomeatso> Jag vill ju att de tar tillbaka mitt kort nu, men det är ju inte deras fel.
<eatsomeatso> Det är kuksugarna Dells fel.
<maxjezy> ja det håller jag med om
<eatsomeatso> Gillar inte att de håller stenkoll på allt man köpt.
<eatsomeatso> Även om det kanske har fördelar som att de ser mig som trogen kund o.s.v.
<eatsomeatso> Rensa historiken äldre än 12 månader eller något borde man...
<maxjezy> sitter och chattar och alla bara frågar efter kik
<maxjezy> wtf
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Skulle snackat mer, men dör av trötthet.
<eatsomeatso> Zzz...
<Barre> dhcp-server står på 10.0.10.22/24 (gw 10.0.10.1) klient på 10.0.50.0/24 nät (gw 10.0.50.1)  isc-dhcp-relay-agent konfigurerad på 10.0.50.1 interface och den vidarebefodrar till dhcp-servern. men klienten får inte IP och dhcpservern fyller logg med: Apr 12 09:12:15 fett dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:8a via 10.0.50.1, Apr 12 09:12:15 fett dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 10.0.50.8 to 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:8a via 10.0.50.1  vad göra?
<Barre> hade inte konfigurerat 10.0.10.1 interfaces för dhcprelay.. nu fungerar det
<huttan> morgon
<realubot> Jag vill använda två olika datorer till samma bildskärm. Hur switchar jag enklast till vilken dator skärmen ska höra? Måste jag har en switch eller kan jag koppla den ena via DVI och den andra via VGA till samma skärm? Jag har läst någonstans att det kan vara skadligt för skärmen om två datorer är inkopplade och igång till samma skärm samtidigt.
<bamsefar> Det går alldeles utmärkt att koppla olika datorer till skärmingångarna.
<realubot> bamsefar: Okej. Jag läste i någon bildskärmsmanual att det kunde skada skärmen att ha två datorer igång och inkopplade till samma skärm (VGa resp. DVI/HDMI).
<bamsefar> Jasså?
<bamsefar> Jämför det med din TV t.ex.
<realubot> Men eftersom det finns ett grafiskt gränssnitt i skärmen för att växla mellan ingångarna så antog jag att det skulle vara okej.
<realubot> bamsefar: Jo. Jag tycker också att det inte borde vara några problem och jag har själv gjort det utan problem förr. Det var därför jag blev lite ställd att man skulle behöva en switch emellan datorerna och skärmen.
<Barre> om det står att du inte skall koppla in två datorer samtidigt till din skärm på olika ingångar så skall du nog avstå från att göra det. Men so bamsefar säger, jag har aldrig sett det förr och håller med honom i sitt "Jasså?"
<realubot> Okej. Det är inte samma bildskärm som jag ska ansluta som vars manual varnar för det så jag frågade mest för att försäkra mig om att jag inte har gjort fel i alla år. Det är nog undantaget som bekräftar reglen som varnar för det.
<realubot> Jag räknar kallt med att det fungerar på 99,9 % av alla bildskärmar.
<realubot> Tack för svaren.
<lord4163> Okej, för er svenskar, jag har installerat Ubuntu åt flera svenskar och klagar att de inte kan göra ett snabel a med ctrl+alt+2, kan man fixa det?
<lord4163> NÃ¥gon som vet?
<eatsomeatso> lord4163: En liten klocka ringer, men jag kan inte dra mig till minnes.
<eatsomeatso> lord4163: Låter spontant som att du/de har fel teckenuppsättning.
<eatsomeatso> Ett svenskt, ariskt tangentbord skall göra en kanelbulle då Ctrl + Alt + 2 nedtryckes.
<lord4163> Det händer inte inom Ubuntu...
<eatsomeatso> Gå till inställningarna för tangentbord?
<eatsomeatso> Kan du/de skriva "åäö"?
<maxjezy> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<maxjezy> kopiera mina och paste:a när du behöver.
<lord4163> maxjezy: det funkar ju med alt gr + 2 men inte med  ctrl+alt+2
<eatsomeatso> Uppgradera till Äkta Windows 8.1 Update 1.
<eatsomeatso> (TM) (C) (R)
<lord4163> Ingen som vet?
<eatsomeatso> lord4163: Det är hopplöst att få svar på IRC om man inte har tur och frågar precis när någon är vaken.
<eatsomeatso> Eller hänger kvar i timtal tills någon vaknar.
<lord4163> får vänta en stund då :P
<eatsomeatso> Du svarade inte på det jag undrade...
<eatsomeatso> Kan du/de skriva "åäö"?
<lord4163> Ja det kan man
<eatsomeatso> Hrm.
<Dynamit> Tja
<Dynamit> vad händer
<Dynamit> ska äta så ha det gott
<Guest68032> finns ubuntu  som svensk os
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> var ett tag sedan
<swecarp> japp har haft lite mycke att göra
<Philip5> ojdå, bara bra grejer får vi hoppas
<swecarp> nej en höft hoppade ur led och min fru har bytt knäled
<Philip5> låter inge vidare
<swecarp> det är inte så farligt
<swecarp> men det sliterpå en
<Barre> lord4163: @ gör du ju med altgr+2
<eatsomeatso> Alt Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
<Meerkat> "IBM states that AltGr is an abbreviation for alternate graphic,[2][3] and Sun keyboards label the key as Alt Graph."
<Meerkat> att jag aldrig efterforskat det här tidigare
<eatsomeatso> Hmmz.
<eatsomeatso> Varje knapp har sin historia.
<eatsomeatso> Varje knapptryck är en fingergasm.
<eatsomeatso> I alla fall om man har ett Model M.
<Meerkat> de borde uppdatera tangentbordslayout
<Meerkat> + och ? borde byta plats. + har sin egen tangent och ? är mer användbar för vardagsanvändning.
<Meerkat> return, backspace, delete borde inte vara placerade precis brevid varandra. >:(
<eatsomeatso> ? är väl en egen tangent i USA-tangentbord.
<eatsomeatso> Jag vet inte hur många gånger från MS-DOS-tiden och fram till idag som jag i olika situationer tvingats i blindo famla omkring bland tangenterna och testa olika kombinationer för att se om rätt tecken skrivs ut på skärmen.
<eatsomeatso> Tusentals känns det som.
<Meerkat> verkar inte så. Shift + - = ?
<lord4163> Barre: Ja spelar inte mig någon roll, men för andra verkar det vara ett stort problem
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du bara smyger in på vissa ställen nu för tiden du...
<maxjezy> Philip5 aarå!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> supportar bara ubuntu numera, det tar sån tid att supporta både kubuntu och ubuntu.
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso du har inte hittat någon lösning på ditt problem?
<Philip5> tsss
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag håller på att avvecklar irc helt
<maxjezy> normalt är jag i #kubuntu-se #ubuntu-se #sweblend #blender #filmsbykris men nu är jag bara i #ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> gör som realubot, lämnar internet i protest mot trollhatet.
<maxjezy> eventuellt lämnar jag datorlivet också, hur många brudar har man nekat sexuella kontakter med tack vare internet och datorer som ska formateras, installeras och upplevas?
<Meerkat> 4
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Tvingas skicka tillbaka kortet.
<eatsomeatso> Om de ens tar emot det.
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Ska köpa ett annat, kortare, och ny PSU.
<eatsomeatso> Det är helt otroligt vilken dålig information och dålig överblick man får av varor.
<eatsomeatso> Det blir som en hel vetenskap att shoppa lite hårdvara.
<maxjezy> Meerkat, minst 5!
<maxjezy> eatsomeatso, ja, det är alltid ett bök och stök med shoppande av hårdvara
<maxjezy> får hoppas det löser sig tillslut
<eatsomeatso> Känns dumt att man var tvungen att beställa och öppna skiten (och därigenom begagna) varan.
<eatsomeatso> Den där meningen blev inte uppbyggd rätt...
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-13
<eatsomeatso> ECHO! Echo! Echo... echo... ... ec...ho... e... c... h... o... o... o... ... ...
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du smygit in igen
<maxjezy> Philip5 ja :)
<Philip5> pysslar herrn med?
<maxjezy> lyssnar på malou von sivers och gäster som gråter över hur hemskt livet varit
<maxjezy> eller mest är det väl malou von sivers som målar på den bilden på sina gäster.
<Philip5> brukar vara så
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad gör du da?
<Philip5> gick igenom lite bilder jag tog på eftermiddagen för jag hade tråkigt
<maxjezy> ja, det är fasiken hemskt med morgonsoffor och sentimentala kärringar och gubbar
<Philip5> satt i solen och fotade småfåglar som en sann pensionär :D
<Philip5> jo och så intervjuare som gärna förstärker med frågor som leder till att saker var väl ändå värre än vad de säger
<maxjezy> har man lite stake så tackar man nej till en sån medverkan
<maxjezy> Philip5, länka din fågelblogg då får vi se
<Philip5> hehe, har ingen. tyckte bara det var kul att ha något att fota medan jag ändå satt och hängde i solen i trädgården
<maxjezy> du borde ha en
<maxjezy> skaffa en på tumblr :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är bara sådana här ganska intetsägande småfågelbilder som kommer kastas men far kul för stunden. http://i.imgur.com/7M7WK4d.jpg
<maxjezy> naturfotograf 2015!
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad har du fotat med för kamera och objektiv?
<Philip5> d7000 och nikon 80-200/2.8
<maxjezy> där ser man
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kanske går igång på småfåglar? ;)
<maxjezy> jo, jag har en hel samling med bilder på såna små jävlar!
<Philip5> på flygande råttor
<einand> realubot: abstinens
<huttan> morgon
<realubot> einand: Abstinens?
<realubot> einand: Vad du med mig prata om?
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-06
<screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon!
<screedo> Spookan: läget?
<Spookan> screedo: Bara bra, kaffe och ska in i wow och jobba lite, du då?
<screedo> slö surfar, kollar lite tradera och sådant skit :P
<screedo> in i wow och jobba?
<Spookan> Mm är GM på en server.
<screedo> ok
<screedo> roligt? Vilken server?
<Spookan> Mjo då helt ok, kul att fixa och dona och hjälpa andra spelare, det är en privat server.
<screedo> ok
<screedo> sitter och funderar på om jag ska slänga ut ett par switchar på tradera. D-Link DGS3324 och en Netgear GS724T.
<bamsefar> Haha, d-link :D
<screedo> Det är layer 3 switchar :)
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Vad har du haft dem till?
<screedo> Köpte en HP 2810.
<bamsefar> Ok
<screedo> kört dem hemma, lite vlan osv.
<bamsefar> Det är en riktigt hemsk switch.
<screedo> ja, i många aspekter. Därför jag köpte 2810.
<bamsefar> Den är hemsk alltså.
<screedo> men det var inga billiga switchar när de köptes. har för mig de låg i 20k klassen.
<bamsefar> :)
<screedo> kan inte säga mycket mer om netgear switchen heller, buggigt skit, men som sagt, man får väl vad man betalar för. :)
<bamsefar> Yep
<screedo> men riktigt nöjd med HP 2810.
<bamsefar> Jag har ett par catalyst 2940:or hemma, det är perfekt. :)
<bamsefar> Förutom att de bara har en gigport då.
<screedo> jo, är väl det. jag har en HP 2510 också, layer 3. tänkte börja rota mer i nätverk osv.
<bamsefar> Ok
<screedo> eller jag har två 2510. :D
<Spookan> screedo: Du har ingen erfarenhet om att installera Linux program i Mac OS?
<screedo> Spookan: ingen erfarenhet alls.
 * screedo vill inte ta mer än nödvändigt i Apples produkter, stannar vid Ipad och Iphone.
<screedo> jag tog en chansning och köpte min HP 2810 i usa via ebay. 1250:- inkl. allt.
<bamsefar> Gött
<screedo> har sett en på tradera och då skulle de ha 4995:-
<screedo> ska de ha*
<bamsefar> Jag vill ha en ASR9001 som hemmarouter.
<screedo> plus frakt.
<bamsefar> Lite dyrt tyvärr.
<screedo> annons träffen på google gällande asr 9001 är iso 9001... :D
<bamsefar> :P
<screedo> jo, kan jag tänka mig, själv kör jag pfsense.
<screedo> The Cisco ASR 9001 is a compact, high-capacity, provider-edge router that delivers 120 Gbps of nonblocking. Den klarar en del :P
<screedo> http://tinyurl.com/qa77nw5
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> Perfekt liten 2U-box.
<screedo> jag ska se om jag kan få tag på en liten layer 2 switch med PoE.
<screedo> om inte så får det bli PoE injector.
<bamsefar> Jag kör tp-link poeinjector, funkar fint.
<screedo> ok
<lord4163> Vad är skillnaden mellan ordet "förfrågning" och "förfråga"?
<Barre> lord4163: det ena är väl ett substantiv och det andra ett verb?
<lord4163> Barre: okej
<madbear_> Philip5: tjenare
<Philip5> madbear_: howdy
<madbear_> Philip5: blev en d5200
<madbear_> nu vill jag ha fler objektiv
<Philip5> ballt
<Philip5> har du kittobjektiv till den nu eller?
<madbear_> japp
<Philip5> typ 18-55
<madbear_> vill ha nåt för naturfoto, men det springer iväg, exakt
<madbear_> kosta pengar!!!
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> och man vill alltid ha mer och bättre
<madbear_> ska börja såhär, riktigt kul att fota iaf
<madbear_> brukade ju fota med min taskiga mobilkamera varje dag så
<Philip5> jo det är ju klokt att testa sig fram och köpa vad man verkligen vill ha än bara allt som kan vara bra att ha
<Philip5> madbear_: så nu ska du köpa ett Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR och hänge på din fina kamera ;)
<madbear_> Philip5: måste väl :P
<madbear_> vad går det på då?
<madbear_> ja, bara 18k usd :D
<madbear_> behöver det för älgfoto
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Var hittar man inställningar för musplattan vad gäller scroll-listen?
<Umeaboy> Den där delen på styrplattan för att skrolla upp & ner som brukar finnas på höger sida.
<Umeaboy> Jag hittar ingen sådan inställning i en HP Pavilion-laptop.
<Umeaboy> Den har engelsk tangentbordslayout.
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-07
<HeMan> Morrn!
<SebastianThorn> morrn
<einand> madbear_: Trevligt :)
<einand> madbear_: får man se nått?
<madbear_> einand: ja när jag tagit nåt respektabelt.. :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-08
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<MarkusDBX> Arm appar på ubuntu går det?
<MarkusDBX> arm, android appar
<SebastianThorn> apk-filer eller?
<Laban> Beror väl snarare på om Ubuntu rullar på Arm eller inte.
<NeverW8> MarkusDBX: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon
<NeverW8> Snacka om att man ligger och creepar här om dagarna..
<MarkusDBX> NeverW8: tack, där fick jag ett nytt uppslag att kika på
<NeverW8> MarkusDBX: np, hojta till om det inte fungerar, har andra förslag också :P
<Amoz> Heisenbugs är jobbiga. utan print, segfault, stoppar in en print i en loop, ingen segfault -.-
<MarkusDBX> Some new fancy masonry-ish grid templates use background image to cover. I'm under the impression that <img> is actually much better than background-image from a SEO standpoint. Any ideas?
<Teddy_bjornen> hello all. How do I install curl?
<fendell> sudo apt-get install curl
<Teddy_bjornen> thanks fendell
<K350> HTML fråga: Hur får jag en cell i en table table att ha en fixerad bredd?
<senate> <tr width="100">
<senate> <tr style="width: 100px;">
<senate> eller om du sätter den i <td>
<K350> Tusen tack ! :-)
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-09
<NeverW8> Trodde det skulle vara onsdag idag när jag vaknade upp, smått glatt överaskad
<NeverW8> Inte lätt att komma ihåg saker runt påsktider
<HeMan> Morrn!
<NeverW8> morgon HeMan
<MarkusDBX> Hej, är det fortfarande så att virtualbox och kvm inte gillar att köras samtidigt?
<HeMan> jag kör enbart kvm så jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa där
<MarkusDBX> gillar kvm, men virtualbox är smidigt.. speciellt för mac och win kompatibilitet
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> jag kör enbart Linux så jag klarar mig med kvm
<cowbacon> HeMan: har du funderat på container based virtualization istället för kvm om du bara kör linux? borde inte det dra mindre resurser?
<andol> cowbacon: Inte för att jag har något emot containers, men kvalar det verkligen inte som virtualisering?
<cowbacon> andol: brukar det inte räknas som det?
<andol> cowbacon: Tror det beror lite på vem man frågar. Jag menar, upplevelsen är ju rätt lik, men tekniskt är det ju en himla skillnad.
<cowbacon> andol: jag använder bara openvz och de kallar det för det. så då kallar jag det också container-based virtualization :p http://openvz.org/Main_Page
<andol> Som en alternativ datapunkt så verkar https://linuxcontainers.org/ inte prata om virtualisering.
<andol> Som sagt, beror lite på vem man frågar :)
<cowbacon> yep, tror inte docker kallar det för virtualizering heller
<cowbacon> wikipedia listar dem dock under container virtualization http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating-system-level_virtualization
<SebastianThorn> emacs någon? :) http://www.meetup.com/Stockholm-Emacs-Meetup/
<andol> SebastianThorn: Hade tänkt trilla dit, men har tyvärr råkat ut för en släng ofriskhet.
<Amoz> andol, visste inte att du körde Windows =P
<andol> Amoz: :P
<SebastianThorn> andol: vi va bara 6 stycken, men det var kul ändå
<SebastianThorn> dom bjöd på öl och pizza, och jag fick feedback på mitt mode som jag byggt
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-10
<emma> hallo
<emma> anyone awake here?
<Linda^> nopp
<senate> :)
<emma> Linda^: hi :)
<emma> senate: hi :)
<HeMan> cowbacon: jag kör det också
<HeMan> cowbacon: har kört lxc något tag och börjat tittat på docker nu
<Barre> HeMan/andol: jobbat nått med RoCE? om så, har du några bra källor till vad man skall tänka på?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 9/6 kl 20:00
<andol> Barre: Nix
<andol> Barre: LÃ¥ter som ful-infiniband? :)
<Barre> andol: lite så är det
<HeMan> Barre: det enda jag gjort var att hjälpa till i ett projekt som körde RoCE på Infinibandkort som kördes i ethernet-läge...
<HeMan> Barre: dvs ful-infiniband över fin-infiniband
<Barre> HeMan: ok, men varför skulle man vilja göra så?
<HeMan> Barre: för att utvecklare inte förstår RDMA...
<Barre> ok
<HeMan> Barre: sen ville de ha utrustningen i olika byggnader och var tvungen att köra long distance ib och då blev det hela väldigt märkligt...
<Barre> HeMan: long distance IB, hur långt är långt? pratar vi 100-tals meter, KM eller Mil?
<HeMan> Barre: längsta är mil
<Barre> ok, grymt.. Tack HeMan !
<HeMan> Barre: fast den eländiga konstanten ljusets hastighet inte din vän då det gäller latens...
<Barre> HeMan: givetvis, men vi är ute efter att skala så mycket som möjligt av overhead
<HeMan> Barre: finns det någon riktig anledning till att inte köra "vanlig" infiniband?
<Barre> HeMan: nej, men samtliga teknologier skall utvärderas.
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<andol> Barre: Tittat någe på Omni-Path?
<andol> (Intels framtida utvecklingsplaner för att bygga vidare/ersätta Truescale.)
<hume> hejsan... nån här som kan hjälpa mig förstå om min openconnect VPN fungerar som den ska? Jag lyckas inte koppla upp en win-share när jag har den igång
<Barre> andol: nope
<andol> Barre: Satt med på ett säljsamtal från Intel, och även om man då förstås får vara lite skeptisk till siffror etc så verkar det utan tvekan som att de har ambitioner och planer för Omni-Path.
<Barre> andol: ok, skal kolla det
<NeverW8> Fredag va?
 * NeverW8 tar en prilla och lutar sig tillbaka bredvid det öppna fönstret med en kopp kaffe i handen
<NeverW8> *fredag*
<cowbacon> Fredag!
<smygIG> Hej Hej :) nån som är bra på WOL?
<Porrhandske> God kväll på er alla
<emma> Hallo
<emma> Anyone here awake?
<Philip5> yupp
<ePax> mmm
<emma> oh good hi :)
<emma> Philip5: do you like movies?
<Philip5> emma: ehem... why? and well yes
<Philip5> emma: don't you speak swedish in a swedish ubuntu channel? ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag tror på en bot!
<Philip5> Linda^: eller ditt alterego ;)
<senate> boten heter ju anna!
<senate> inte emma
<senate> :]
<Philip5> Linda^: vad sitter du uppe och gör när du nattsuddar?
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag.. nattsuddar.
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> senate: Det var version 1. Emma är en uppgraderad version.
<Philip5> Linda^: du sitter uppe och tittar på avsnitt efter avsnitt av dokussåpan Ex on the beach Sverige
<Philip5> Linda^: erkänn nu när du är bland vänner ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag vet inte vad ex on the beach är, men det låter väl bra :D
<Philip5> typ som paradise hotell
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> Men visst, vi kör på!
<Philip5> ett gäng mediakåta ungdomar som supper och ska para ihop sig och bo tillsammans i olika rum
<Linda^> låter som kungarna av tylösand
<Linda^> fast dom låg väl aldrig med varann tror jag
<Philip5> och har fullt upp med att verka balla inför varandra och tv-kamerorna
<Philip5> här liggs det
<Linda^> Kanske skulle regga mig till ett sånt program
<Linda^> så man får ligga nån gång
<Linda^> haha
<Philip5> men det fantastiskt kreativa och nyskapande med den här serien är att de tydligen sedan ska kasta in deras ex i spelet sedan där det ska paras ihop och grejas
<Philip5> du hör vad spännande det låter
<Linda^> ojoj
<Philip5> och alla som är med är typ raketforskare och hjärnkirurger
<Linda^> då äre kört för mig
<Linda^> jag har ju inget ex
<Philip5> minst
<Linda^> eller jo, ett, men han är väl gift eller nåt med typ två kids
<Philip5> du får skaffa ett ex så du kan vara med
<Linda^> Vill du va mitt ex så jag får va med?
<Philip5> så måste du gilla taturerade killar som har varit på gymmet för att se extra deffade och kralliga ut inför inspelningen
<Philip5> jag skulle inte palla att umgås med sådana där människor
<Philip5> om du inte har silikonbröst redan så måste du nog nästan skaffa för att passa in i programmet
<senate> Linda^: :)
<senate> linda är v3.0 då?
<Linda^> Va, så drar han
<Linda^> vilket as!
<Linda^> senate: Jag är Linda, ingen jävla version va :P
<senate> :D
<Linda^> Hur är läget med senate då?
<senate> öroninflammation + öroninfektion
<senate> :(
<senate> så kunde väl varit bättre
<senate> själv då?
<Linda^> senate: Men gud vad mysigt det lät
<Linda^> Här är det väl fint, typ.. sitter och kör lite nattpass. Kanske inte det trevliaste, så det HADE kunnat vara bättre här med, beroende på hur man ser på det:P
<senate> njae det är lite småjobbigt.. men läker väl så småningom
<senate> trist att jobba nu, jag kan iaf ligga på soffan och ta de lugnt
<Linda^> lyx :P
<Linda^> senate: Var bor du nu för tiden? Har typ alltid för mig att du blivit asiat på heltid eller nåt :P
<senate> jag är hemma i sverige nu
<senate> jag bor 50/50 här och i indonesien ungefär
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> hur orkar du det?
<senate> blev 5,5mån där förra året
<senate> hur jag orkar sverige? bra fråga :)
<Linda^> haha
<senate> hade gärna stannat där nere på heltid. men inte så lätt att tjäna pengar där nere
<senate> så får åka hit och slava ibland
<Linda^> hur kommer det sig då? Varför indonesien?
<senate> började med att jag åkte dit för att hälsa på en kompis
<senate> sen kom det in sånadär fruntimmer i bilden
<senate> :)
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> och sen ba "här ska jag bo"
<Linda^> du får väl importera henne som alla andra svenskar gör med asiater :P
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-11
<senate> njae jag är inte så förtjust i sverige
<Linda^> då får hon importera dig
<Linda^> :P
<senate> hon skulle väl avlida i detta klimatet
<Linda^> hah
<Linda^> jobbar du fortfarande med emelies pappa när du väl är i sverige och jobbar?
<senate> nae inte längre
<senate> vet inte riktigt vad han gör idag
<Linda^> okej
<senate> det skar sig lite mellan honom och min far
<senate> dom sålde sina gemensamma båtar och umgås nog inte längre
<senate> inte fått någon klarhet i vad som hände
<Linda^> Ojdå
<Linda^> Vad tråkigt.
<senate> mm faktiskt. jag gillar emelies pappa
<senate> han är skön
<Linda^> Jag har väl aldrig riktigt "hängt" med honom, men det är den uppfattningen jag får. Bara att läsa facebookkommentarer han skriver ibland :P
<Linda^> Undra om han kommer på dopet! :o min syrra har ju gått och fått en unge :P
<Linda^> Emelie kommer ju garanterat iaf. Även om det är i Sämsterås!
<Linda^> skulle inte förvåna mig om hon blir gudmor :P
<senate> :)
<senate> ja han är störtskön
<senate> och bra på linux
<Linda^> oh
<senate> så vi har mycke att snacka om
<Linda^> Det visste jag faktiskt inte.
<senate> asså
<Linda^> om jag flyttar till göteborg nån gång kanske han kan fixa ett jobb til lmig haha
<senate> han har jobbat med linux i massa år
<Linda^> Coolt!
<Linda^> Typ ingen jag känner kan ens lite om datorer :P
<Linda^> min pappa är typ "jag hittar inte "logga in"
<senate> hehe min farsan kan väl lite. han förstår principerna iaf
<senate> han har alltid försökt hänga med.. de har jag haft nytta av för han köpte alltid massa nya prylar när jag var ung
<senate> men han har 200 andra hobbys han måste underhålla med
<Linda^> Ah, min farsa köpte bara "prydnadssaker"
<Linda^> KUL!
<Linda^> alltså vad är dealen med android L?
<Linda^> plötsligt pulserar skärmen från svart till att jag ska se klockan, fram och tillbaka sådär. Stänger jag av skärmen vill jag att det ska vara svart fram tills jag får nån notification eller så.
<senate> inte orkat uppdatera mina telefoner än
<Linda^> min bråkade med mig för mycket, så jag tänkte att L skulle lösa oproblemen
<Linda^> men de skjuter bara upp uppdateringen hela tiden. SÃ¥ jag rootade och stoppade in custom rom i morse
<senate> :)
<senate> väntar nog lite med uppdatera dom
<senate> sålänge allt funkar är det ingen hets
<Linda^> saker verkar funka iaf nu, till skillnad från förut. Men nu förstår jag migbara inte på den haha
<MarkusDBX> folk är här =)
<Linda^> Du ljuger
<Linda^> Man får inte ljuga.
<emma> hello everyone : )
<ePax> Sover inte ni (;
<fendell> God morgon!
<Linda^> morrn
<fendell> pigg och glad?
<Linda^> fendell: Jovisst
<Linda^> men borde börja bli trött så jag får sova nån gång.
<fendell> inte sovit något?
<fendell> strängt
<Linda^> fendell: har jobbat hela natten
<Linda^> heeeeeela natten
<fendell> ajaj med vad jobbar du då?
<Linda^> hemliga grejer!
<Linda^> om jag berättar måste jag såklart döda dig.
<Linda^> Det blir så jobbigt då förstår du.
<fendell> jo det låter ansträngande
<Linda^> menar det, så du förstår varför jag inte kan berätta va.
<fendell> jo helt klart
<Linda^> Fint.
<emma> God morgon
<goopen> emma: godmorgon
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-12
<screedo> bamsefar: var det inte en Cisco 2600 IOS router du ville ha?
<bamsefar> screedo: Huh?
<screedo> Vi pratade nätverk för ett tag sedan så har jag för mig att du sa att du ville ha en cisco router.
<bamsefar> Jag har ganska många. :P
<screedo> jo, men det var hemma :P
<screedo> såg en annongs på Cisco 2600 IOS routrar.
<screedo> anonns*
<screedo> annons*
<bamsefar> Jag har ganska många hemma också. :P
<screedo> lol
<bamsefar> Vadå lol?
<bamsefar> Min 2600 ligger på hyllan, typ värdelös. :P
<screedo> ok
<bamsefar> screedo: När pratade vi om routrar?
<screedo> bamsefar: Är några veckor sedan.
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Har jag inget minne av alls. :P
<screedo> :)
<simon_> Hej! Jag försöker binda mina musknappar till att antingen "backa" eller "framåt" i exempelvis chrome. "Xinput test 10" visar knapparna 8 och 9 men "xev" visar http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810385/ när jag trycker på knapp 8. "Xev" visar korrekt information på knapp 1 osv. Vart kan det vara fel? Har en logitech G3 mus.
<gusnan> simon_: Visar inte xev mer än så? Kolla efter "ButtonPress event" i utdatan från Xev - Jag får en ButtonPress, en EnterNotify och en KeymapNotify, och i mitt fall visar ButtonPress button 8 korrekt.
<gusnan> Alltså, jag får dessa tre events vid ett enkelklick med knapp 8.
<simon_> nej, tyvärr. I denna text ser vi först när jag trycker på knapp1 och sedan släpper den. Sedan trycker jag på knapp 8 och det är då information saknas, verkar det som. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810465/
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-11
<Barre> first
<Barre> last
<larsemil> i den här kanalen? :D
<David-A> om romarna hade uppfunnit selfie-pinnen, så hade de inte vetat vad de skulle ha den till förrän flera tusen år senare
<larsemil> David-A: :D
<David-A> å ena sidan kunde romarna ha fått uppfinna telefonen, då skulle utvecklingen ha nått mycket längre nu, å andra sidan hade jag inte velat ha deras talsystem cementerat i diverse tekniska standards
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-12
<Barre> first
<Barre> last
<Barre> :)
<Mathisen> dejavu..
<Mathisen> såg det där igår också
<Barre> det är ju så tyst här så någon gång kanske jag vinner en first/last genom att skriva dessa vid lunch
<Mathisen> :)
<Hund>  lol
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet om 16.04 kommer att innehålla 3D acceleration i KVM (virtmanager/spice)? Med virgilrenderer?
<MarkusDBX> Har testat betan en del, men verkar inte finnas där default
<MarkusDBX> samtidigt så verkar det här vara en ganska trevligt funktion i nya 4.4 kerneln.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Finns $feature inte i nuvarande beta-stadiet så torde det inte finnas till release heller.
<andol> Så här nära inpå release ska det mycket till innan någon nyhet slinker in.
<MarkusDBX> nä antagligen inte
<MarkusDBX> andol: ska bli coolt när det funkar iaf, jag har verkligen saknat 3D stöd i kvm.
<MarkusDBX> är supernöjd med xubuntu just nu, men lite osäker på om man kanske ska gå över på nåt med rolling release istället för att få nya paket tidigare.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Debian Testing kanske?
<andol> Rullar i alla fall större delen utav tiden.
<MarkusDBX> ah, kanske vore nåẗ
<MarkusDBX> funderat lite på arch också, men en del att lära sig där =)
<Mathisen> MarkusDBX, Arch är inte så svårt att komma igång med egentligen.. kan va lite struligt med installation om du riktigt är van med allt
<Mathisen> jag är långt ifrån kung på linux och jag använder det
<MarkusDBX> Mathisen: jag har tuffat på med debian/ubuntu bra länge, så tror jag ska klara det men mest att det tar tid att vänja sig vid nya saker.
<MarkusDBX> Mathisen: Har du några tips på vad jag ska läsa på / tänka på med arch från ett debian/ubuntu användarperspektiv så mottages det tacksamt =)
<Mathisen> jo vänta 2 sec
<Mathisen> här > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Rosetta
<Mathisen> pacman = apt-get på arch
<Mathisen> och där kan ju kolla alla vad de motsvarar
<Mathisen> det är allt du behöver kolla på.. bara du får in installation så är det annars samma visa
<Mathisen> sen finns det " yaourt " till arch som kan söka på AUR ... men då måste man ha lite mera koll på vad man gör.. annars finns det risk att man förstör saker
<Mathisen> man klarar sig bra med bara pacman om man vill testa
<Mathisen> sen följa denna guide för installation då > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/beginners'_guide#Installation
<Mathisen> kan va lite tungt som sakt att få in de om man inte är van ..  men så svårt är det inte
<Mathisen> jag fick installera 2 gånger första gången jag gjorde det :)
<bittin> http://imgur.com/a/6MZuP
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-13
<Hund> MarkusDBX: Arch är inte svårt, även om det inte bara är 'peka och klicka' som i Ubuntu. Deras wiki är väldigt bra, levande och med den klarar man sig helt själv.
<andol> Japp, ArchWikin är riktigt riktigt bra, även ifall man råkar köra någon annan dist.
<Hund> Och det här med AUR helpers är lite kontroversiellt. :P Arch själva anser att man ska installera paket själv och ger absolut ingen support. Medan många nya/lata förespråkar helpers som Yaourt. :)
<Hund> andol: Gentoos wiki är bra den med. :)
<andol> Hund: Känns lite som att ArchWikin fyller den roll som Gentoo-wikin fyllde förr.
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> Jag är inte lika erfaren av deras wiki då jag inte använt Gentoo så mycket, men av det jag sett verkar den bra.
<andol> Hund: Jorå, allt är deras wiki fortfarande bra, men förr var den Bäst. Det senare är en roll som nu Arch-wikin tagit över, gissningsvis då en stor del utav användarskaran som körde Gentoo tidigare nu kör Arch.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Vad använder herr andol på sina datorer då?
 * andol kör främst Debian och Ubuntu.
<Hund> Rätt väntat, det är bra distros så.
 * andol är servermänniska, och gillar diskreta releaser.
<Hund> Jag har förstått det jag med. :)
<Hund> Jag kör en LTS med Ubuntu på min server. Funderat på Debian men inte vågat. :P
<andol> På serversidan är det generellt sett ingen större skillnad, om man bortser från vissa specialfall där det gjorts olika val.
<Hund> Ah.
<andol> Detaljer som att Ubuntu kör med AppArmor ur lådan, medan Debian har satsat mer på SELinux. Inget man nödvändigtvis märker ifall man inte börjar gräva i just de områdena.
<Hund> Sådant som jag har dålig koll på.
<Hund> Jag har tillräckligt med intresse för att ha en server, men inte tillräckligt mycket för att det ska vara riktigt roligt.
<andol> Servrar blir för riktigt roliga i flock :)
<Hund> Haha, kanske det.
<bamsefar> Äh, det är bara paketgeneratorer. ;)
<Barre> en server är ingen server, två servrar är 60 servrar för få
<bamsefar> Barre: Äh, gå och diska. :P
<Hund> Barre: Har du 62 servrar hemma? :)
<Barre> Hund: nej, jag har alltså för få
<Barre> :)
<Barre> bamsefar: ni behöver en ny diskmaskin, hälsa bergman det ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha
<Barre> vad är det med säkerhetsbuggar, måste de ha en domän, logo och ett coolt namn nu förtiden? :) http://badlock.org/
<bamsefar> Mmm, det är det senaste.
<Barre> det roliga är att under Q&A kan man läsa följande: "Badlock" was meant to be a rather generic name and does not point to any specifics.
<Barre> :/
<bamsefar> Jahapp
<Hund> Barre: Meh! Du som var min förebild. :(
<Barre> hahah
<Hund> Apropå datorer. Vad pratar man för pengar i el på en månad? Mellan tummen och pekfingret. Någon som har en hum?
<Hund> Jag tänkte att jag ska köpa en sådan elmätare, men kommer mig aldrig för.
<bamsefar> Hund: Jag har många datorer, som drar mycket ström. :P
<Hund> bamsefar: Det låter som att du är min nya förebild då. ;)
<bamsefar> Hund: Haha, det är iofs på jobbet.
<Hund> Attans. :D
<bamsefar> Hemma har jag en laptop.
<bamsefar> Men förr hade jag ett rack burkar hemma. :D
<Barre> jag kör två st maskiner med AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor, 16GB RAM och 5st 7.2krpm HDD vardera, de rullar ~9st VM och drar ca: 500watt i genomsnitt
 * Barre räknar i huvudet, har inte gjort någon exakt mätning
 * andol kör alla sina servrar i molnet, och utgår kallt ifrån att de drivs av vattenånga.
<bamsefar> Hehe
<Hund> Barre: Hur hög är din elräkning?
<Barre> Hund: min beräkning är att datorerna drar 500W i genomsnitt, alltså 0.5kW. Det innebär att de drar 12kWh om dagen, om kwh-priset ligger på 0.80kr så kostar datorerna ~9.60 per dag
<Barre> dryga 3.500 per år :/
<Hund> Wow. :D
<Hund> Riktigt där är inte jag får jag hoppas. ;)
 * Barre funderar på att dra ner på redundasen och och enbart ha en klusternod uppe
<Barre> fan.. skulle aldrig ha räknat på detta.. dumma Hund  ;P
<Hund> Hahaha
<andol> Hund: Fast är inte du en sådan där gamer? Drar inte era grafikkort tokmånga ström?
<andol> Å andra sidan antar/hoppas jag att du inte spelar 24/7, så.
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag spelade mycket förut. :) Nu är det bara Minecraft som gäller.
<Barre> det går ju att utnyttja grafikkorten även i minecraft Hund ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjCandEgtHo
<Hund> Jag sökte lite och hittade ett test på Titanium-modellen av mitt numer gamla grafikkort. Det snittade på 222W vid spelande.
<Hund> Barre: I know. Det används förmodligen mer där än vanliga spel pga Java...
<Hund> Minecraft med moddar är en kamp om FPS typ.
<Hund> Coolt. Aldrig sett med Unreal motorn.
<Sp00kan> Vafan, Freenode har bekymmer eller?
<Mathisen> funkar bra för mig... eller är det netsplits på g ? har quit/part borta så ser inte
<Amoz> holy sh**, min server ligger på typ 35w å det tycker jag är mycket :|
<Amoz> Barre, vad har du dina servrar till egentligen? Privathosting? :P
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: haha 35 watt är inget =)
<Amoz> MarkusDBX, blir en del när man räknar ihop det vid 24/7 drift ;)
<Amoz> har man inte behovet att prestanda så räknas varenda watt man kan spara in
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: haha min UPS drar.. 70watt  i idle =)
<Amoz> haha usch, nä sånt tänker jag inte lägga pengarna på :P
<Amoz> men mina behov är ju antagligen helt annorlunda än era :)
<Barre> Amoz: leker..
<Barre> Amoz: hostar lite web-sajter och några mail-domäner, mest för att det är sköj, lite som att bygga lego
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du sett vår fina press som åker runt nu? Sandisk och Nexenta verkar väldigt stolta. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: nope.. jag läser inte pressen, jag läser era incedent-reports ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Hehe
<bamsefar> Detta är ju dock inte det systemet.
 * Barre sköjar bara jue
<Barre> l
<Barre> länka då
<bamsefar> Barre: https://www.sandisk.com/content/dam/sandisk-main/en_us/assets/resources/enterprise/case-studies/glesys-nexenta-infiniflash-cloud-case-study.pdf
<andol> bamsefar: När ska ni ordna ett vettigt lagringssystem även uppe i 08-land då?
<bamsefar> andol: Hm
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-14
<Barre> bamsefar: ahh.. ni kör en Infiniflash, kewl
<Barre> first
<Barre> last
<Hund> Last
<Barre> fusk!
<Hund> :o
<Hund> Paltkoma här.
<Barre> det lider inte jag av, fick bara en liten wrap till lunch.
<Hund> Usch då.
<Hund> Här blev det.. Ehh.. Fläsk och..
<Hund> Ser ut som pannkakor?
<Barre> raggmunk?
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> :D
<Barre> men det är ju inte tisdag.. det får man ju bara äta på tisdagar
<Hund> M
<Hund> Gratis matlåda.
<Barre> mmmm gratis är gött
<Hund> Då äter jag vad som helst när som helst. ;)
<Hund> Känner en som jobbar på restaurang så vi brukar få gratis matlådor.
<Barre> såna kompisar skall man vara rädd om
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Sannerligen.
<Amoz> release candidate idag väl? :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-15
<Hund> https://serverfault.com/questions/769357/recovering-from-a-rm-rf OMG
<Hund> Du som varit i farten Barre?
<Mathisen> jobbar någon av på glesys eller ?
<larsemil> Mathisen: bamsefar <--
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Mathisen> bamsefar, är det någon limit på bandbredden på eran vps tjänst ?
<Mathisen> alltså fören det börjar kosta extra
<Mathisen> live chatten är ju inte på så tänkte fråga här..
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Du ställer in hur mycket bandbredd du vill ha i kontrollpanelen.
<bamsefar> Det är ingen kostnad per mängd överförd data.
<Mathisen> tackar!
<larsemil> Mathisen: kan rekommendera glesys.
<larsemil> bamsefar: fast på slutet har lagringen lekt cowboy.
<blurkis> guten tag allesammens,
<Kira9204> Guten mörgen
<Kira9204> Alles
<Mathisen> någon som har en znc server hemma ? om någon råkar veta hur göra jag för att koppla min domain till de ? alltså att jag får " mathisen@min.domain.com " på irc ??
<Mathisen> har inte riktigt koll på detta.. om någon skulle kunna hjälpa mig så skulle de va nice!!
<larsemil> Mathisen: behöver du inte ett ptr-record för det?
<Mathisen> larsemil, är inte riktigt insatt i detta.. så går lite över mitt huvud :)
<Mathisen> har fråga lite #znc så du verkar ha rätt de sa också att jag måste ha PTR
<Mathisen> så det värkar som inte jag får detta på grej... för jag har en hemsida på min domain.. och jag har en vps också som kör znc inte allt på samma
<Mathisen> så om jag fattat de rätt så behöver jag koppla min domain till min VPS och sen fixa dns inställningar där
<Mathisen> och det går över min kunskap
<Mathisen> jag får klara mig med ip nuffror bara :)
<larsemil> Mathisen: har du en statisk ip kan du fråga din leverantör om de kan sätta PTR record. är inte du som gör det sålänge du inte hanterar DNS själv för din egen domän.
<Mathisen> larsemil, jo har nog statisk ip ...
<Mathisen> ska ta och göra det.. för min domain har jag bara min hemsida på .. har ingen koll på något annat där
<Mathisen> larsemil, så om vi säger att de gör de.. hur gör jag sen i min ända ?
<larsemil> inget
<Mathisen> ahhh
<Mathisen> tackar
<larsemil> sätt hostname
<Peyam> Hej, Peyam här
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-16
<znr> hej alla
<andol> znr: Godagens
<Hund> God afton.
<sireorion> Tjena boys and girls =)
<sireorion> jag kom har en idee men vet inte om den är genomförbar
<sireorion> om jag har ubuntu på en minipc med wifi. kan man då köra en annan dator på den datorns cat6 kontakt?
<sireorion> asså att den delar ut nätet via kabel
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-17
<Hund> Är det inte enklare att dra kabel till routern bara?
<Spookan> Hund: Du var lite sen. ;)
<Hund> Spookan: Fint folk är alltid sen.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> här är kurden som e emot terrorism och använder sig av linux
<Peyam> jag har tänkt o skapa min egen distro. Kurdix
<Peyam> vem vill vara en del av det?
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-13
<nicklas_> hallå, kör ubuntu mate. får ingen notifiering om nya ubuntu versionen. har ni fått det?
<nicklas_> hur kan man forcera uppgraderingen? orkar inte vänta
<jonasbits> har redan tankat ner ubuntu mate och provat köra live cd läget
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<nicklas_> Mathisen, måste man göra allt det? även om systemet är uppdaterat?
<Mathisen> nej
<Mathisen> men satt allt i ordning bara
<nicklas_> jonasbits, jaha? hur hjälper det mig? :-P
<Mathisen> så allt blir rätt
<nicklas_> Mathisen, ok :-)
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Mathisen> är väll de du vill köra
<Mathisen> om du updaterat
<nicklas_> ok :-)
<Mathisen> gör backup
<nicklas_> men varför har jag inte blivit notifierad? har ni blivit det?
<Mathisen> upgrades är kända för att bugga ur
<nicklas_> oh
<nicklas_> därför jag hatar icke rullande
<nicklas_> kört rullande länge, men steam strular ofta i manjaro
<nicklas_> så bytte tillbaka till den dist de utvecklar steam för
<nicklas_> aha, nu förstår jag: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<Mathisen> steam funkar hur bra som helst till arch
<Mathisen> stanna me de du om du kör de
<nicklas_> bytt tillbaka till ubunt, med mate nu då
<nicklas_> kört de nybörjarvänligt rullande med sabayon, sen gentoo, sen arch, sen manjaro
<nicklas_> vet inte hur många gånger steam krånglat i manjaro nu, antingen med vissa spel, ibland hela steam, eller ibland måste man starta om för att kunna köra ett spel när man kört ett annat
<nicklas_> men det kanske är bra att vänta på uppgraderingen, tills den är med på listan
<nicklas_> man kan köra en -d, för att köra på dev listan
<nicklas_> men det kanske inte är så smart
<nicklas_> vad tror ni?
<Mathisen> updatera om du vill du bara
<Mathisen> så länge du har backup på det viktiga du har
<nicklas_> kör separat home
<nicklas_> har kopierat apt mappen
<Mathisen> dåså
<Mathisen> inga problem
<nicklas_> sen är det väl alla installerade program
<nicklas_> men det är ju lite svårt att göra backup på
<Mathisen> dpkg --get-selections > nicklas.lista
<Mathisen> alla paket du har installerade
<Mathisen> sen är de bara att köra tvärtom för att installera alla igen
<nicklas_> tvärtom?
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get install dselect && sudo dpkg --set-selections < nicklas.lista
<Mathisen> sudo dselect
<Mathisen> klart
<jonasbits> nice
<Mathisen> dina configs som du behöver har du väll redan in i din home map .whatever
<nicklas_> precis
<nicklas_> har kopierat listan
<nicklas_> sen är det bara att köra de två kommandona?
<nicklas_> har sparat de i en textfil
<nicklas_> ska det inte vara apt förresten?
<Mathisen> nope
<nicklas_> Mathisen, ok, för att? trodde apt var det nya apt-get
<Mathisen> jo
<Mathisen> helt sant
<Mathisen> gammal vana
<Mathisen> apt funkar bra istället för apt-get
<nicklas_> har kört apt autoremove o apt autoremove istället för apt-get autoremove o apt-get autoclean
<Mathisen> yep yep
<Mathisen> samma sak
<nicklas_> ok :-) men det ska vara exakt som du skrev där?
<Mathisen> apt funkar lika bra
<nicklas_> det första fattar jag ju vad det är, den kör listan och installerar det som finns där
<nicklas_> men varför behöver man köra dselect sen?
<nicklas_> vad är det?
<Mathisen> det importerar din lista till pakethanterarern
<nicklas_> ah
<Mathisen> hur stor update är det du tänker göra ?
<Mathisen> från vilken version till vad
<nicklas_> 16.10 till 17.04
<nicklas_> tänkte du?
<Mathisen> att vissa paket du har kanske inte finns heller i 17.04 mirror
<Mathisen> använder ubuntu så sällan nu mera
<Mathisen> tänk på de
<nicklas_> hm, raderas de då?
<nicklas_> har ju andra reposar också
<nicklas_> skit, nu känns det som jag vill byta till rullande igen, orka detta
<Mathisen> heh jo lite omständigt :)
<nicklas_> och ubuntu ska vara lättare att använda, my ass :-P
<Mathisen> själv kör jag arch
<Mathisen> kommer aldrig byta tillbaka
<Mathisen> debian för server
<Mathisen> arch är lurigt i början hade stora problem, men efter stund man börjat läsa på lite så funkar de bra.. man får nyaste av de nyaste och man behöver ju inte uppdatera kärnan varje dag om man inte vill
<Mathisen> man kan ju bara köra linux-lts
<nicklas_> de va därför jag hade problem med arch och gentoo, allt uppdaterande och fixande
<Mathisen> och lägga till vissa paket man vet man inte vill röra på exclude lista
<nicklas_> specia
<nicklas_> speciellt gentoo med allt fix med configfiler
<nicklas_> därför jag körde manjaro istället.
<Mathisen> har inte kört gentoo själv
<nicklas_> så vad kör jag för att forcera uppgraderingen nu då? i #ubuntu-mate säger de sudo do-release-upgrade.
<nicklas_> räcker det?
<nicklas_> eller begöver man köra uppdatering av update-manager-core också?
<nicklas_> men det är ju installerat
<nicklas_> update-manager-core alltså
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-14
<Nisse> Hej vad har hänt med den nya Urbuntu 17 häften programen oco sustemet fungerar inte
<Nisse> Hej vad har hänt med urbuntu nr 17 ??
<Nisse> MÃ¥nga av mina program fungerar inte
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-15
<Spookan> Tror ni att det funkar att köra Ubuntu från ett 32gb usb minne? Tänkte ha det vid sidan om Mac OS...
<larsemil> ja. men det blir lätt lite segt nä rman kör det från usb
<magnus_> hejsan.... nån som kan hjälpa mig med hur jag patchar en fil? har aldrig gjort det. har en diff-fil, men hur ska jag köra patch-kommandot, och varifrån?
<Spookan> Glad påsk på er!
<Spookan> Ingen vaken?
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-09
<K350> Mit nätverkskort är satt i NetworkManager. Jag kan ansluta till nätet. Men i nmcli device stat står det att enheten inte är ansluten. Trots att jag har internet. Vad kan det bero på ?
<luna_> installerade Ubuntu hemma igår
<Spookan> luna_: Ok, gick det bra?
<luna_> Spookan: jadå
<luna_> men dock verkar nåt annat vara trasigt i min dator
<Spookan> Jasså?
<luna_> mjo fryser och kraschar var 3-5/e minut
<Spookan> DÃ¥lig hdd/ram kanske?
<Barre> man ska inte jobba för mycket ändå, 3-5min räcker
<luna_> Barre: min lekdator hemma, Spookan mjo
<luna_> får felsöka lite mer då jag orkar
<Barre> luna_: är det lekdatorn så förstår jag frutrationen ;)
<Spookan> luna_: Du får köra lite ram/hdd felsök program.
<luna_> Barre: mjo lite jobbigt att inte ha någon fungerande dator alls hemma
<Spookan> luna_: Vad är det för dator?
<luna_> Spookan: egen byggd stationär
<Spookan> luna_: Ah ok.
<Hund> Barre: Har du hört hur mycket kineserna jobbar?
<Hund> De snittar på 12 timmar om dagen, 6 dagar i veckan.
 * Hexagenic noterar. "Jobba inte i kina"
<Barre> Hund: som jag då, 6-7 dagar i veckan :(
<David-A> Men ändå, 245 flikar i firefox känns trots allt mindre segt än 80 filkar i chromium.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-10
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Hund: Tjena!
<Hund> yo
<Spookan> Hund: Läget?
<Hund> Det rullar på. :P
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Jo då helt ok, ska snart åka tåg hem hehe.
<Hund> Vart har du varit då?
<Spookan> Hos tjejen i Helsingborg.
<Hund> Har hon redan tröttnar på dig?
<Spookan> Nä då, var bestämt att jag skulle hem idag.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> o/
<Hund> yo yo
<Nafallo> lagat irssi från jobb nu ;-)
<larsemil> jag körde ssh på port 80 när jag jobbade på ett ställe med väldigt stängda portar. solved. :D
<Nafallo> jag har saker på port 80.
<Nafallo> typ apache
<larsemil> jag har många ipnummer. :)
<HeMan> Jag körde ett tag någon ajaxterm eller vad den hette
<HeMan> Då kunde man få upp ett shell inne i webläsaren när man behövde göra saker på utsidan
<Spookan> Bra när tåg 1 är försenat så man missar tåg 2.. :(
<Hund> Min buss gick inte ens igår när jag skulle hem.
<Hund> Jag fick stå ute i snöoväder i 50 minuter tills nästa buss kom.
<andol> Hund: Karaktärsdanande!
<Hund> andol: Karaktvad?
<Nafallo> andol: du kan ha karaktär!
 * andol får bara mer och mer karaktär för var år som går.
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-11
<Spookan> God morgon Hund.
<coffe> i betan så får man antingen ha curl eller slack :P
<andol> Va? :)
<coffe> curl  anv libcurl4 , slack kräver libcurl3
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Coffe> så nu måste jag hitta ett sätt få in curl ..
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> SÃ¥ att du kan curla Barre menar du?
<Coffe> yeep
<Coffe> ha ha
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jäklar vilken skillnad det är på tangentbord alltså.
<luna_> lagat min dator nu :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-12
<Spookan> luna_: Coolt, vad var det som felade då?
<luna_> Spookan: var en PCI-E plats på moderkortet som var trasigt och en GPU
<Spookan> luna_: Ah ok.
<luna_> köpte en ny SSD jag tänkte installera senaste Windows 10 på dock men råkade paja den :( så nu är jag fast med Ubuntu men inget fel på Ubuntu :)
<luna_> kör en massa Windows på jobbet ändå :(
<Nafallo> hmm. kaffe kanske...
<Laban> luna_: Hur gick SSDn sönder?
<luna_> Laban: råkade ha alldeles för messy kabeldragning i min burk och köra allt från samma SATA strömkabel, så råkade böja sönder SATA ström plastbiten då jag håll på och kopplade och koppla in saker
<luna_> :(
<Hund> Kaffe.
<Hund> Mer kaffe.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-13
<Spookan> ssh är ju helt underbart!
<andol> Ja :)
<luna_> japp <3
<luna_> ssh <3
<Coffe> Någon som har någon bra erfarenhet av någon screen sharing with remote controll ?
<HeMan> Coffe: som inte tex vnc klarar?
<HeMan> Spookan: mosh är bättre i vissa lägen!
<luna_> brukar köra Teamviewer då jag hjälper släkt
<luna_> HeMan: japp vid dåliga anslutningar som tex på tåg
<HeMan> Gillar även att man kan ha datorn suspendad över natten och kopplet är kvar på morgonen
<Coffe> vnc stödjer inte direkt bjuda in fränlingar va ?
<andol> HeMan: Jorå, mosh är riktigt bra, men täcker ju bara ett utav alla fall där man använder ssh.
<andol> För att inte tala om att man i regel använder ssh för att bootstrappa en mosh-session.
<Hund> Supersöta hundar?
<Laban> < Spookan> ssh är ju helt underbart! // Någon förklaring till denna kärleksförklaring? :)
<Laban> 2x förklaring. Bra ordval. *facepalm*
<Hund> :3
<jagarinteenrobot> hej
<jagarinteenrobot> någon nykter?
<jagarinteenrobot> ska jag vänta på 18 eller går 17 bra?
<jagarinteenrobot> det var mer drag här förr
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-14
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<lunamobile> Går runt i solen i Stockholm och väntar på Wikimedia/Wikipedia Sveriges årsmöte som börjar om 23 minuter
<Spookan> lunamobile: Ah kul, själv ska jag på grillfest om 15 min ;)
<Malimu> Hej
<Malimu> Finns det nån vänlig människa som kan hjälpa mig med en fråga?
<Malimu> Vilka valmöjligheter finns det vid avancerad inloggning i Ubuntu?
<bamsefar> Avancerad?
<bamsefar> Hur menar du?
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-15
<Apachez> finns ju pam
<Apachez> så du kan göra det hur avancerat du vill
